# Drag 2010: Part II - The Drag Strikes Back



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

*Happy New Drag!​*

*Much the same as the old Drag!​*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

only different and with less schadenfreude.


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a stress headache and too much to do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

(((cesare)))


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> (((cesare)))


 
I have eaten a panadol. I haven't eaten a panadol for approx 12 months so hopefully it'll work quickly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

Drag uprising?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 21, 2010)

Today is a drag.
Been looking at hedges.

Really like this one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Drag uprising?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

I want to speak to Mr. QofG's but his voicemail is on


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

What just happened?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to speak to Mr. QofG's but his voicemail is on


(((QueenOfGoths)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> (((QueenOfGoths)))



I know - how dare he have a meeting when I need to know what time he wants to go and see "Inception" this evening


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

ooh... new thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ooh... new thread


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

can't think of anything to say - this will take getting used to


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can't think of anything to say - this will take getting used to


Especially with the forum upgrade.  Too much change at once


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

we fear change 

is this the 7th drag thread?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

spotty banana.

nomnomnom


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we fear change
> 
> is this the 7th drag thread?


 
i believe so


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> spotty banana.
> 
> nomnomnom


 
non nom


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> non nom


 
have you been driven mad by too much change?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> have you been driven mad by too much change?



I fear change, yet I embrace it too


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

that banana was lush


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> that banana was lush


 
I bet it was way too soft and squashy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

I've got a nice firm one in my desk drawer


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I bet it was way too soft and squashy


 
I'd rather it be soft and squashy than hard and tasteless.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've got a nice firm one in my desk drawer



good lad! 



drcarnage said:


> I'd rather it be soft and squashy than hard and tasteless.



the hard ones are not tasteless


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good lad!


It was one of a pair, but I've just had the other one for breakfast


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

you don't get anything for a pair 


not in this game


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It was one of a pair, but I've just had the other one for breakfast


 
That's just wrong.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

What?  Banana for breakfast or a firm pair?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

a firm banana


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Soj! Over here!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

what just happened?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

too much change! 

fucking pickmans, fucking blah, fucking moan sulk grouch


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> too much change!
> 
> fucking pickmans, fucking blah, fucking moan sulk grouch


haha


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

I started this drag culture so many years ago now. 
It feels a little bit like a child that no longer calls me. 
As if I am sitting alone in a nursing home, eating through a straw and talking to myself.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I started this drag culture so many years ago now.
> It feels a little bit like a child that no longer calls me.
> As if I am sitting alone in a nursing home, eating through a straw and talking to myself.


 
soiled?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

got myself just coffee now


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Headache and panadol related nausea have now gone. I've done a letter and a tricky comp agr and a long phonecall ... all of which should have made me even more yuk, but amazingly not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

*Will I die?*

At 06:00 yesterday I made Wifey some rolls. 
These were brown rolls containing ham, cheese and coleslaw. 
Wifey left them in her bag on a hot day for 16 hours in a Tupperware container. 
We then put them in the fridge overnight, I took them out at 07:00 today and arrived at work around 08:30. 
At this point I put the rolls in my desk draw rather than the fridge and I was planning to eat them at 13:00. 
What would advise here?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Will I die?*
> 
> At 06:00 yesterday I made Wifey some rolls.
> These were brown rolls containing ham, cheese and coleslaw.
> ...


 
you will die. but probably not yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Will I die?*
> 
> At 06:00 yesterday I made Wifey some rolls.
> These were brown rolls containing ham, cheese and coleslaw.
> ...


 


marty21 said:


> soiled?



Likely to soon


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 21, 2010)

I am currently reading miles of documentation on JMX servers and MBeans.

And yes, it's as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm, lunchtime....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

coronation chicken sarnie for lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

Time for second (firm) banana I think


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2010)

wtf is this? what happened to the old thread?

away for one day and all change


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> wtf is this? what happened to the old thread?
> 
> away for one day and all change


 
the old thread was not up to eu standards and has been abandoned


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Crumpets for lunch


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Time for second (firm) banana I think


 
I really fancy a firm one right now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> Crumpets for lunch


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

I only had two! With butter and black pepper


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I really fancy a firm one right now


 
Matron!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Matron!


 
that banana looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Lunch nearly over. 
Wrote postcards and sat in the sun.
Pleasing


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that banana looks FANTASTIC!


 
Mr Del Monte's finest


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
They look yummy! I'm going to get some tonight on my way home


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

Praps I'll tidy my desk up to kill a few mins - it's got like this in under 3 days!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> Praps I'll tidy my desk up to kill a few mins - it's got like this in under 3 days!


 
desk slut !!! 


mine is worse tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Systems totally down but interwebs are working fine  
A good start to the afternoon.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> desk slut !!!
> 
> 
> mine is worse tbf






By next week it'll be horrendous as I've got two EU funded projects coming in 


(Oh, and I've just 5,000 posts - which isn't much really I guess but carry on like this and I'll hit 10k in only 2 years!)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> (Oh, and I've just 5,000 posts - which isn't much really I guess but carry on like this and I'll hit 10k in only 2 years!)


 
You're doing better than me...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> By next week it'll be horrendous as I've got two EU funded projects coming in
> 
> 
> (Oh, and I've just 5,000 posts - which isn't much really I guess but carry on like this and I'll hit 10k in only 2 years!)



probably posting at the same rate as me, 8 years solid


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that banana looks FANTASTIC!


 
I concur

Away with spotty mushy nanas - bleurghhh

steph - DRINKS! right near the fucking computer!!  Slattern


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Your desk looks quite neat steph


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

At least in this office I haven't been told to *remove my non-work items* (i.e. my Unison stress octopus, mirror-ball, original 89 smiley badge, etc) by the previous arsehole of an office manager.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Heh


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

I wouldn't employ any of you - fucking desk sluts 

Mine is pristine most of the time, unless it's covered in post

Well - I do actually have to go out to the bank soon - but shall swing by tecso ont way back to see if they've got any cheapo wine deals.  Picked up two bottles of that chilean Cono Sur (my daughter pointed out the 'joke' last night - I've been buying it two years and never noticed ) pinot noir for *drum roll* £2.49 a bottle!

£2.49! Chilean red!  Pinot noir = 14%


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I wouldn't employ any of you - fucking desk sluts
> 
> Mine is pristine most of the time, unless it's covered in post


 
Yup, mine has the following on it right now: 

TFT
Keyboard
Phone headset
A4 pad 
Pencil 
Coaster 1 with glass of water on it 
Coaster 2 with coffee cup on it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I tried some 41% ale last week - it was £50 a bottle ! they did however use a bottle to give you a thimble full - rocket fucking fuel !!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Systems back up


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yup, mine has the following on it right now:
> 
> TFT
> Keyboard
> ...


 I would employ you bajjy


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

My desk contents:

2 monitors
2 keyboards
2 speakers
2 ashtrays
4 jars containing pens, pencils, ruler, etc etc
Box containing various things and with 3 pens, a lighter , a blotter. a hairclip and an elastic band balanced on top
Broken lighter
Zippo that needs refeilling
Lighter
3 coasters
box of tissues
diary
5 piles of papers/bills/notebooks
phone
mobile
2 calculators
small box containing notepaper
2 paperweights
tin containing rubbers, drawing pins etc
desk stapler
bag containing decent pens
bag containing headphones, shuffle, paraphernalia
a thank you card
copper hair clip
zippo box containing a rubber
2 mousemats
2 mice
a folded scarf to protect my elbow


I think that's it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a repair folder full of codes, various scraps of paper, a coffee cup (from 2 days ago) a bunch of files, an in tray with a lot of stuff in , a calculator, a phone, a hole puncher, some keys (which I really should put in the key cupboard) PC, mouse, one of the arm rest things for the PC, which is no where near the PC, a couple of other folders, several phone messages (I'll get around to calling them ffs) an empty plastic cup, which has just toppled over (it may have been in a toppled over state for several weeks tbh) a mouse mat, which is no where near the mouse, 4 plastic cups in a pile (we've just run out in the kitchen so they are private stash plastic cups)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I would employ you bajjy


 
We would rule the world Sojjolé  

I have a spirit level to keep the layout in order as well


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

ffs all I did was tell her to "do something useful and put the kettle on love". the arse pinch and cheeky wink was for encouragement. now I have to sit in from of this bloody committee thing. wtf is up with that?


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ffs all I did was tell her to "do something useful and put the kettle on love". the arse pinch and cheeky wink was for encouragement. now I have to sit in from of this bloody committee thing. wtf is up with that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

I am at home so my desk currently looks like this - then work one is much, much worse!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Glimpses in the messy minds of the draggers


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ffs all I did was tell her to "do something useful and put the kettle on love". the arse pinch and cheeky wink was for encouragement. now I have to sit in from of this bloody committee thing. wtf is up with that?


 
Tut tut!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

cesare said:


>


 
I made most of that up.

(bored)

At least one thing in that story is true though. Can you guess which?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

You've still got to go to the bloody committee thing?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> You've still got to go to the bloody committee thing?


 
Nope.


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Nope.


 
asking someone to put the kettle on?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> asking someone to put the kettle on?


 
Correctamundo!

I used those exact words too


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Correctamundo!
> 
> I used those exact words too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

Today's charity shop bargains £3.00 each. Plus a Peter Ackroyd book and a dress


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

we haven't got a kettle ! just a water heater upper machine, that gives us piping hot water, or ice cold water FROM THE SAME MACHINE !!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

Which Ackroyd book, QoG? I <3 Ackroyd!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we haven't got a kettle ! just a water heater upper machine, that gives us piping hot water, or ice cold water FROM THE SAME MACHINE !!



But .... but....that's the devil's work


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But .... but....that's the devil's work


 
Witchcraft


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> Which Ackroyd book, QoG? I <3 Ackroyd!



"The Casebook of Victor Frankenstein"  For £1.00.

I have read a few of his but not for a number of years now. "Hawksmoor" is my favourite


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "The Casebook of Victor Frankenstein"  For £1.00.
> 
> I have read a few of his but not for a number of years now. "Hawksmoor" is my favourite


 
Yes, I like Hawksmoor. And Chatterton. Not read Casebook.

I was re-watching my recording of his London documentary too a few nights ago - they ought to repeat that on telly as it was never released on DVD (the book is superb).


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

the person i asked to make tea gave me the finger and told me to fuck off so I had to go and make it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Yawning loads now?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> the person i asked to make tea gave me the finger and told me to fuck off so I had to go and make it


 
piss in their shoes


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Backing up my phone takes ages now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> piss in their shoes


 
A rather cunning plan, but I'll have to get to her shoes first...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

In my top drawer there is: 

1 x Bag for life
1 x Apple
1 x Banana 
1 x Fork 
1 x Salt shaker 
2 x Chicken & Mushroom 'Wot? Not in a Pot Noodles'
2 x Economy Tomato Soups 
1 x Mini Cheddars


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> A rather cunning plan, but I'll have to get to her shoes first...


 
don't talk to me about problems, talk to me about solutions


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> don't talk to me about problems, talk to me about solutions


 
yeah, but...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Peel back the onion


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> Backing up my phone takes ages now


30% done


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We would rule the world Sojjolé
> 
> I have a spirit level to keep the layout in order as well


 
wow - a spirit level eh? I have two - but they are at home.  Fucking marvellous inventions - never tire of checking various surfaces.

My desk (which is a return unit, so two desks really) has on it:

One reception handset
One laptop (that I take home at night)
One notepad
One messagepad
Pen tidy - with pens in it
One bottle of water on a coaster
One monitor for the other PC
One keyboard for the other PC (which has Sage on it that I only use end of month for invoicing)
One small post rack

that's it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> that's it


 
Good work Sojjy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Want:


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

Seeing as we're listing what we have on our desks...

laptop
monitor
keyboard & mouse
pen holder with pens, scissors, tippex etc
stapler
highlighter pens
rubber band ball
mug
mp3 player
7 files
tin of lentil and bacon soup
phone
a jelly baby
a copy of yesterday's metro

e2a: and a post-it note with my computer password written on it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Seeing as we're listing what we have on our desks...
> 
> laptop
> monitor
> ...



no cup of tea


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no cup of tea


 
I drank it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I drank it


 
did you have to make it yourself?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did you have to make it yourself?


 
yes 

don't worry, i'll get her back by throwing something at her through the window when I leave this evening.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> yes
> 
> don't worry, i'll get her back by throwing something at her through the window when I leave this evening.


 
see, you came back to me with a solution


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> see, you came back to me with a solution


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2010)

I've just woken up and there's this marvellous new thread, I never did like the old one much


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I've just woken up and there's this marvellous new thread, I never did like the old one much


 
I was quite fond of the old one


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

you fear change


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Heh, one company I do work for has a new contact I need to communicate with. 

Her name is 'Simple' and her older sister is called 'Rimple' which amused me


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was quite fond of the old one


 
The old one was shit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

This one will come into it's own soon I know.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Think I'll get in my car and drive home


----------



## zenie (Jul 21, 2010)

hi draggers 

Am off home now  

For the benefit of Biddlybee and anyone else that loved Bucky O'Hare


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

I am fucking off in 4 minutes 

I am going to drink a little wine-o, cook a little fantastic foodi-o, then make myself watch the filmi-o that I've had hanging round for ages


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

I am still FUCKING here and it is not ideal


----------



## zenie (Jul 21, 2010)

Who are you fucking?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Myself sadly


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2010)

shit day has been extra SHIT


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Friday Eve peeps!!! 

Have I already mentioned my upcoming five day weekend? I may have done but can't remember. 

Early drag start today. Up at 5am and sorted some work emails out. Have to collect a recorded delivery at 8am and then the drag is underway. 

Coffee number two time now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Lazy draggers, tut! 

Coffee number three, lunches made and shower time soon. Are we gonna get rained on later?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 22, 2010)

On my way to the penultimate day. 
Last day with kids.
Come on!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent work by Brixton Sorting Office who opened early to let me collect a recorded delivery this morning. I left them with two packs of biscuits to thank them  

On the sauna bus now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Stress free commute into work this morning 

Something's up... I was even close to getting a seat on the train


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Stress free commute into work this morning
> 
> Something's up... I was even close to getting a seat on the train


 
I was making good time on a nice cool bus with a seat and everything. It decided to terminate halfway through the journey so am now wedged on a sweaty, packed bus


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was making good time on a nice cool bus with a seat and everything. It decided to terminate halfway through the journey so am now wedged on a sweaty, packed bus


 
lol how often do your buses terminate?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> lol how often do your buses terminate?


 
I get at least two a week  

Teleportation is the only answer isn't it? Although I would have (sniffed) had breakfast in Bolivia this morning of we could teleport about the place.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

that or time travel.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> that or time travel.


 
Time travel would get too mucky. I have enough parallel universes and shit in my head without any more.

In other news this bus has just announced a change of fucking destination too!! Today is made of irritation and failtravel


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

It's London's fault


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Stinks of conspiracy to crush the spirit of the worker. Keep them tired and delayed and shopping, less chance of revolution then. 

Next year will be different of course (hahahahahahahaha)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah... you'll have to pay that little bit extra to change busses repeatedly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh well, it could be worse. I could still have Respectable by Mel & Kim stuck in my head. Now I have the empty silence of defeat and the mild whistle from my special ear


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

Morning 

Good news, the bloke I accidentally hit in the face with a stress globe yesterday doesn't have a broken nose or any black eyes


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Good news, the bloke I accidentally hit in the face with a stress globe yesterday doesn't have a broken nose or any black eyes


----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2010)

Guess what time I worked until last night. Go on, guess.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2010)

6.01pm?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

6:42?


----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2010)

Nope. Later!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


>


He was an innocent bystander


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nope. Later!


21:26?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

arrive early - got the bus in - seat all the way  to find water leaking into the office from several places - a leak from a flat above - and no one is in 


drip drip drip drip drip  drip drip drip drip drip  drip drip drip drip drip  drip drip drip drip drip  drip drip drip drip drip  drip drip drip drip drip  drip drip drip drip drip  

I may not get through the day without going mental


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nope. Later!


 
7:13?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip


----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2010)

12.30!!!! Though I did get to watch Celebrity Masterchef. I'm knackered.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2010)

Innit. Bleurgh


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

person who lives in the flat above can't be found - they may have fucked off on holiday  we may have to force entry as the contractors who we think have fucked up  don't appear to have bothered to turn up today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

My stats on 2010 budgets and targets were well received. 
There was year on year analysis and all sorts of things factored in. 
I resisted the urged to measure business required by hour but did measure the daily work required allowing for all weekends, bank holidays and annual leave. 
The percentages were only to two decimal places which I think helped.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> person who lives in the flat above can't be found - they may have fucked off on holiday  we may have to force entry as the contractors who we think have fucked up  don't appear to have bothered to turn up today


 
Kick the door in!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Kick the door in!


 
we probably will have to 

drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He was an innocent bystander


 
That makes it even funnier!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Morning campers!

I am finishing early today as am going to a private viewing at an art gallery in Liverpool - wooooo.  My lass is involved with an art collective, and she's curating the whole exhibition   There's some fucking outstanding photography work up too, and she is also invigilating as well as keeping bar on the free booze 

Yes, yes I AM being 'proud mum'


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> I am finishing early today as am going to a private viewing at an art gallery in Liverpool - wooooo.  My lass is involved with an art collective, and she's curating the whole exhibition   There's some fucking outstanding photography work up too, and she is also invigilating as well as keeping bar on the free booze
> 
> Yes, yes I AM being 'proud mum'


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> I am finishing early today as am going to a private viewing at an art gallery in Liverpool - wooooo.  My lass is involved with an art collective, and she's curating the whole exhibition   There's some fucking outstanding photography work up too, and she is also invigilating as well as keeping bar on the free booze
> 
> Yes, yes I AM being 'proud mum'



 x 2


----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> I am finishing early today as am going to a private viewing at an art gallery in Liverpool - wooooo.  My lass is involved with an art collective, and she's curating the whole exhibition   There's some fucking outstanding photography work up too, and she is also invigilating as well as keeping bar on the free booze
> 
> Yes, yes I AM being 'proud mum'



 x 3


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> I am finishing early today as am going to a private viewing at an art gallery in Liverpool - wooooo.  My lass is involved with an art collective, and she's curating the whole exhibition   There's some fucking outstanding photography work up too, and she is also invigilating as well as keeping bar on the free booze
> 
> Yes, yes I AM being 'proud mum'


 
 x 4


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we probably will have to


Sounds like a job for some kind of maverick housing officer


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like a job for some kind of maverick housing officer


 
He needs a theme tune?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2010)

Morning!... not had two mins 

Wonderful soj! 

*gets out battering ram for marty


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like a job for some kind of maverick housing officer



I've just been released from a Housing Officer Military stockade, if you have a problem, and you can find me, you can hire me 



Badgers said:


> He needs a theme tune?



I think a cross between the Professionals and Steptoe and Son  


stephj said:


> Morning!... not had two mins
> 
> Wonderful soj!
> 
> *gets out battering ram for marty



I am building a trebuchet


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

boring meeting was boring


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

we are hunting down the numpty contractors


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2010)

Morning people

We have no coffee. WE HAVE NO COFFEE!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning people
> 
> We have no coffee. WE HAVE NO COFFEE!!


 
We have coffee


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2010)

We have coffee and tea, but no milk


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

stephj said:


> We have coffee and tea, but no milk


 
just had a coffee with milk that was best before July 19th 


I love you all......I've always loved you........................


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

We have shit coffee


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

we have coffee, tea *and *milk


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going to the shop to buy fresh milk

anything to get away from dripping sounds


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> we have coffee, tea *and *milk


 
You're not wearing it after yesterday's debacle?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm going to the shop to buy fresh milk
> 
> anything to get away from dripping sounds


 
My tip for the day is do not google the term 'dripping milk' with safe search off while in the office.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

stephj said:


> You're not wearing it after yesterday's debacle?


 


I may ask her again soon. I just need to find the words to make my request more misogynistic and bordering on sexual harrassment.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> we have coffee, tea *and *milk


 
All in the same mug?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've just been released from a Housing Officer Military stockade, if you have a problem, and you can find me, you can hire me



A tough uncompromising housing officer 







_"Put your knickers on and make me a cup of tea!"_


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A tough uncompromising housing officer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I may ask her again soon. I just need to find the words to make my request more misogynistic and bordering on sexual harrassment.


 
see post above


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> All in the same mug?


 
Not today, no.



marty21 said:


> see post above


 
I'll get a slap if I say that. I need something a bit more cheeky-chappy than threatening and pervy.


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> we have coffee, tea *and *milk


 
We have coffe, tea, hot choc, milk and a selection of M&S bite size treats


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> a bit more cheeky-chappy than threatening and pervy.



I have been known to blur the lines a little bit here ^


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Raining here in SW18


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

raining in the office here 


apparently - someone is on their way


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Well someone else has just made a brew so I now have plenty of time to think of something ever so witty and with a slight cheeky edge to it which will result in epic lulz and a mild amount of sexual tension. Or a slap.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

We may have someone new in our little work world soon. 
There have been a few (Failed Actor / Talky Man) but they never last. 
This new chap ( Nickname to follow) seems keen enough but can change EVER be a good thing? 
How will he impact on the office dynamic?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

bone him


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

He is a bit weasel looking though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bone him


 
Then pass him to us to bone - that'll learn 'im!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting times


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Fucking hell I'm starrrrrrrrrving

Have to wait for a meeting to start in the meeting room before I can get stuck into me pile of cheese n unyun butties


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Friday Eve peeps!!!
> 
> *Have I already mentioned my upcoming five day weekend? I may have done but can't remember. *
> 
> ...


 No time to drag, but you sir are a cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No time to drag, but you sir are a cunt


 
Got BD tickets today


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

builders have turned up, leak repair imminent


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> builders have turned up, leak repair imminent


 
They will overcharge you and take weeks


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They will overcharge you and take weeks


 
nowt to do with us - it's the leaseholder/their insurers who take the hit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Got BD tickets today


Car pass in there?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Car pass in there?


 
Yup, all good


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2010)

what's all this then?

first of all, the boards change, now there's a new dragging thread?! 

not sure about all this new stuff tbh.....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what's all this then?
> 
> first of all, the boards change, now there's a new dragging thread?!
> 
> not sure about all this new stuff tbh.....



you fear change


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

The heavens have really opened here. 
You can tell it is bad because Boss Man advised he is 'not sure' if he will go to the pub!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what's all this then?
> 
> first of all, the boards change, now there's a new dragging thread?!
> 
> not sure about all this new stuff tbh.....



I might change my tagline too?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you fear change


yes. i do. we'll have no trouble here!


Badgers said:


> I might change my tagline too?


to what young sir?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

paulie tandoori said:


> yes. I do. We'll have no trouble here!
> To what young sir?


 
up foxy reds shitter


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> up foxy reds shitter


 genius!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2010)

Oooh just heard a massive crash of thunder here!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> up foxy reds shitter


 


butties gorged

bible to be read now - how the fuck LONG is the old testament?? ffs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you fear change


rightly so... my eyes hurt.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent, just booked a table for 10 at the Floating Lotus on the company. 
The food is great there  but not going until October


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Lunch is nice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh just heard a massive crash of thunder here!


sure it wasn't newbie passing wind a bit violently?


----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> builders have turned up, leak repair imminent



I approve of men having the builders in too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> I approve of men having the builders in too.


but what about men with the painters in?


----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but what about men with the painters in?


 

That also gets my approval


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

still dripping - although they say they have stopped the leak


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They will overcharge you and take weeks


 


marty21 said:


> still dripping - although they say they have stopped the leak


 
Ahem ^


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahem ^


 
aye, but we ain't paying, ain't our fault

<pouts and folds arms>


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

ham and crisp sandwich

nom nom nom


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

what flavour crisps ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent, just booked a table for 10 at the Floating Lotus on the company.
> The food is great there  but not going until October


what time? 

carrots, tuna sarnie and yogurt ate... now back to the grind


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2010)

oh man, I'd love a crisp and ham samwich, I might go to the shop


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what time?
> 
> carrots, tuna sarnie and yogurt ate... now back to the grind


 
lol are you gonna book and silently harass him from the next table? 

I think we should all go and be really embarrassing.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> lol are you gonna book and silently harass him from the next table?
> 
> I think we should all go and be really embarrassing.


 
we should form a choir and chant 'bone him, bone him, bone him' to everyone else at the table


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> up foxy reds shitter


 
oh please do it!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what flavour crisps ?


 
seabrook worcester sauce


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> lol are you gonna book and silently harass him from the next table?
> 
> I think we should all go and be really embarrassing.


Nah, I'm hoping for an invite


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> seabrook worcester sauce


send us some? 

shit... I need to get back and do work.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> seabrook worcester sauce


 
good choice


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good choice


 
it was that or prawn cocktail.

i chose wisely


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

carnage - I do hope you layered the crisps on said butty, then pressed down firmly in order to break the crisps up as they nestle between the slices of bread?

Otherwise you're just a cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it was that or prawn cocktail.
> 
> i chose wisely


 
prawn cocktail would be many shades of wrong


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> carnage - I do hope you layered the crisps on said butty, then pressed down firmly in order to break the crisps up as they nestle between the slices of bread?
> 
> Otherwise you're just a cunt


 
plus crisps first, then the ham, then cruch down the top slice


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> prawn cocktail would be many shades of wrong


 
with a ham sarnie yes, but on their own:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> carnage - I do hope you layered the crisps on said butty, then pressed down firmly in order to break the crisps up as they nestle between the slices of bread?


The proper way to do it


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> carnage - I do hope you layered the crisps on said butty, then pressed down firmly in order to break the crisps up as they nestle between the slices of bread?
> 
> Otherwise you're just a cunt


 
of course i fucking did!

what do you take me for?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> of course i fucking did!
> 
> what do you take me for?


 
she did take you for a cunt, but may have revised her position now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she did take you for a cunt, but may have revised her position now


 
I doubt it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I doubt it


 
did you ask her to make tea again ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hopefully not using the Monkfish method


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

i haven't found anything witty to say yet


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent marketing skills. 
Another company sent an email on our behalf to 80,000+ people in the property industry. 
They spelt the word property as 'Proeprty' which makes me look really good right now.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent marketing skills.
> Another company sent an email on our behalf to 80,000+ people in the property industry.
> They spelt the word property as 'Proeprty' which makes me look really good right now.


 
still, it's only 80,000 + people


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> still, it's only 80,000 + people



Yeah, they already know I am a clown


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i haven't found anything witty to say yet


 
cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, they already know I am a clown


 
no harm done then 

have a ___~~~


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Just over an hour to go and I am dying for a spliff


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no harm done then
> 
> have a ___~~~


 
Just had one before I saw it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Just over *an hour* to go


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

I might leave early today - all this leak business is very traumatic


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so tired!!1!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dripping appears to have ceased


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

I want to leave early. 
Most the office is drunk. 

Plenty of office gossip though.....

Boss Man has gone home but he did impart a story. 
He was approached by three 'high class' hookers in the space of a week. 
This was clearly a honey trap from the 'losers' of a previous business deal according to him  

Also Padawan is in a 'pickle' at the moment, proper Jeremy Kyle stylee


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

stephj said:


> I'm so tired!!1!


 
Up all night?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

me  





> hello can I help you



them - 





> my kitchen dryer is broken



me - 





> dryer :confused


:

them - 





> yes my kitchen dryer



me - 





> drainer?



them - 





> no dryer, where I put my forks and spoons in



me - 





> drawer ?



them - 





> yes dryer



me -  





> I'll get it sorted



it was like the two ronnies


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Up all night?


 
Hardly got any sleep at all


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Hehe marty - you should have asked how the fork handles were doing 

I think I am going to sneak off even earlier than I said I would 

Like, erm, NOW


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Dripping appears to have ceased



I like dripping. Especially on toast!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like dripping. Especially on toast!


 
Sojjy likes dripping but prefers gushing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy likes dripping but prefers gushing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

think i'll leave early - give me time for a cheeky couple of pints on the way home


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> think i'll leave early - give me time for a cheeky couple of pints on the way home


 
You fancy a *drop* do you?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

boom-boom-tish


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am having a cheeky pint


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

I have half an hour left before my cheeky pint


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am having a cheeky pint


 
Foursquare?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

Cuntsquare


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Wanksock?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

You love it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

Time to go


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

Gonna be mental busy tomorrow. In a good way though, lots of good new work to get through. Then finish up about 4ish and begin the long (did I mention it is five days?) weekend of winskill


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 22, 2010)

omg omg omg  the door to door salesman just told me I look under 25!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent marketing skills.
> Another company sent an email on our behalf to 80,000+ people in the property industry.
> They spelt the word property as 'Proeprty' which makes me look really good right now.


that's almost as bad as the whole world knowing that marty goes to work without his pants on tbh....is that a good thing tho?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Morning (finally).  Had to result to doing some w*ork while the maintenance was taking place


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

Morning 

I'm the only male in the office today and am being picked on by all the girls. Suppose it serves me right for being a twat earlier in the week.


----------



## cesare (Jul 23, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay day today.
Arranging a hotel in Basel for Dutch candidate - he's a funny fucker - hope he lands that job.
Also dealing with some Germans who use the words 'SOOPER' alot, they're so fuckin' formal, worse than Japanese clients who are just anal.

And good morning everyone!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

blimey, i've done loads this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

Yawn.. 
Friday slowday is here in this office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning (finally).  Had to result to doing some w*ork while the maintenance was taking place



Me too  That is not what I call the Friday spirit - the Friday spirit being, of course, to do as little as possible until it is time to leave. Then drunk!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too  That is not what I call the Friday spirit - the Friday spirit being, of course, to do as little as possible until it is time to leave. Then drunk!


i love fridays as it's dossy shit till one and then i'm done for the day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i love fridays as it's dossy shit till one and then i'm done for the day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i love fridays as it's dossy shit till one and then i'm done for the day


cunt!!

i'm on phone lines from 1-4, hoping start of school hols means no-one will call us....


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a slow day here too so I'm taking the opportunity to tidy up a bit.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i love fridays as it's dossy shit till one and then i'm done for the day


 
what. a. cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what. a. cunt.


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

Having Thai food for lunch


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Having Thai food for lunch


having a long slow lunch in the pub all afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> having a long slow lunch in the pub all afternoon


 
I would prefer this option but radio woman is not keen


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

urban down - productivity up


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> urban down - productivity up


 
I went to an urban spin-off board


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's almost as bad as the whole world knowing that marty goes to work without his pants on tbh....is that a good thing tho?!


 
the world needs to know this stuff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the world needs to know this stuff


so is today a pants day or not then?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> urban down - productivity up


 
heh - same as! 

was very strange though, not having urban open all morning!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Wtf - just had a phone call from someone who hasn't had a response from one of the other firms who work in our field, despite e-mailing and phoning them, and he wanted to know what he should do about it  

It was essentially like ringing Sainsburys to say "Tesco's don't have any baked beans. What should I do?" Actually it was worse than that 'cos at least Sainsburys could say "By our baked beans instead!" whereas all I could say was "....try phoning them again "


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

not a single fucking fork?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so is today a pants day or not then?


 Today, I am a man of mystery


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Just had a slight panic after eating lunch and looking at one of the office clocks to see that it was only 12:10.  Thankfully it was the clock that was wrong


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Blurgh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Today, I am a man of mystery


 
That _so_ means you are pantless 

Or are wearing a thong


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That _so_ means you are pantless
> 
> Or are wearing a thong


bet he's got a mankini on!?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That _so_ means you are pantless
> 
> Or are wearing a thong


 
wrong


Paulie Tandoori said:


> bet he's got a mankini on!?


 
not today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bet he's got a mankini on!?



 I would pay good money*to see that pic!

*at least 50p


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would pay good money*to see that pic!
> 
> *at least 50p









you can have this one for free


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

Tired now, really tired and stuff 
Gonna be away early today (did I mention I have a 5 day weekend?) but probably still got three whole hours.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tired now, really tired and stuff
> Gonna be away early today (did I mention I have a 5 day weekend?) but probably still got three whole hours.


 
I don't recall you mentioning that at all in the last few days


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

5 day weekend??!! you utter utter CUNT!!!! 

hope you don't get all worn out sitting around drinking beer and smerking tabs like


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gonna be away early today (did I mention I have a 5 day weekend?)


Cunt 

I'm awaiting the next exciting instalment of toilet seat gate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you can have this one for free



 I like his accessorising with the mini-bear!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tired now, really tired and stuff
> Gonna be away early today (did I mention I have a 5 day weekend?) but probably still got three whole hours.


 
bajjy - you utter cunt

have a top time 

I have become realllllly tired too, just now.  Probably digesting the enormous butty I just snarfed


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> bajjy - you utter cunt
> 
> have a top time
> 
> I have become realllllly tired too, just now.  Probably digesting the enormous butty I just snarfed



what butty?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what butty?


 
were there crisps in it ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally got my delivery (only took the fuckwit couriers 4 attempts!).... the boys birthday is slowly coming together 

Tuna pitta and yogurt scoffed and only just over 2 hours left in the office! Bring on the weekend!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Finally got my delivery (only took the fuckwit couriers 4 attempts!).... the boys birthday is slowly coming together


 
Is it a Jigsaw?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Is it a Jigsaw?


Maybe


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe


 
meccano set?  lego?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

He reads this thread


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what butty?


 
Yes?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> He reads this thread


 
slowly coming together 


Jigsaw, meccano, lego


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yes?


 
eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> eh?


 
what butty?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Jigsaw, meccano, lego


Knex?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> what butty?


 
Yes?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Just over two hours to go and I'm already nodding off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Time for tea I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Bit early for an evening meal isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just over two hours to go and I'm already nodding off


 
Hurts doesn't it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

slow afternoon - going to go and see some angry tenants, get shouted at, makes the time go a bit quicker


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hurts doesn't it


Your five day weekend hurts, ya cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hurts doesn't it


 
The next two weeks are going to be worse.  Customer service guy is on holiday and there's a few projects coming to a head, so I suspect it'll just be me and cuntboss in a lot of the time


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Your five day weekend hurts, ya cunt


 
we are all in pain (except Bajjy)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

in other news - there is a boil on my nose - and it hasn't ripened yet, so it just hurts     = my nose


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Your five day weekend hurts, ya cunt



It helps but the immediate sloth is overwhelming. 



marty21 said:


> we are all in pain (except Bajjy)



Hurting


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

it only hurts when i press it (my nose) but of course I feel compelled to press it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

Is it the size of that smiley  > 


1 hour ha - ha - ha


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it the size of that smiley  >
> 
> 
> 1 hour ha - ha - ha


 
not quite, maybe when it's ripe 

did you get my slowly coming together - lego, meccano, jigsaw joke?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know   did you just mean it's something I'm building?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit early for an evening meal isn't it?


 
Oh you


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't know   did you just mean it's something I'm building?


 
slowly coming together , as in putting a jigsaw together 


I'm here all week


thank you


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh you




Very nearly into the last hour now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

So.....Padawan Learner then? 

Padawan Learner hails from India. His father is some government chap and we don't hear much about his mum. His wife's parents are a bit more tricky, especially at the moment which is why he is not here. The MIL lives in the UK and the FIL between India and the UK mostly. What they have just been told is that the MIL (in 50s) is pregnant which seems not ideal. What is less ideal is that due to some quirk of Indian religion/law you are not able to have children past 50. So the pregnacy has remained hidden until recently when she told Padawan Learner and his wife. After some understandable panic/tears Padawan Learner and Mrs Padawan Learner offered to take the kiddie in (they have a 1 year old) and raise it. The MIL said she could not bear this so has refused to tell the FIL and the hospital have called in Social Services. No wonder the poor bugger took the day off today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> slowly coming together , as in putting a jigsaw together
> 
> 
> I'm here all week
> ...


----------



## cesare (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So.....Padawan Learner then?
> 
> Padawan Learner hails from India. His father is some government chap and we don't hear much about his mum. His wife's parents are a bit more tricky, especially at the moment which is why he is not here. The MIL lives in the UK and the FIL between India and the UK mostly. What they have just been told is that the MIL (in 50s) is pregnant which seems not ideal. What is less ideal is that due to some quirk of Indian religion/law you are not able to have children past 50. So the pregnacy has remained hidden until recently when she told Padawan Learner and his wife. After some understandable panic/tears Padawan Learner and Mrs Padawan Learner offered to take the kiddie in (they have a 1 year old) and raise it. The MIL said she could not bear this so has refused to tell the FIL and the hospital have called in Social Services. No wonder the poor bugger took the day off today


 
Aw


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So.....Padawan Learner then?


 Complicated


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Aw


 


neonwilderness said:


> Complicated


 
Bad shit huh? 
Poor lad having to deal with that. 
I rate him highly as a young human but there can be no good outcome here.


----------



## cesare (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bad shit huh?
> Poor lad having to deal with that.
> I rate him highly as a young human but there can be no good outcome here.



He must be feeling dreadful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bad shit huh?
> Poor lad having to deal with that.
> I rate him highly as a young human but there can be no good outcome here.


 
Poor thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bad shit huh?


Yeah, not good at all 

Must be a slow afternoon here, one of the project managers is printing his holiday photos.  I might offer to print some on the plotter if cuntboss fucks off early


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bad shit huh?
> Poor lad having to deal with that.
> I rate him highly as a young human but there can be no good outcome here.


 
quite a situation ! 

in other news, my previously secret plan to leave at 4 has been scuppered by my work-mate who just announced she HAS to leave at 4, to go to heathrow to pick someone up   tell then to get the heathrow express or tube ffs 

so I'm here until at least 4.50 I'd say


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

Radio woman is looking at the clock and mentioning how tired she is.... 
Come on, come on, come on...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> quite a situation !
> 
> in other news, my previously secret plan to leave at 4 has been scuppered by my work-mate who just announced she HAS to leave at 4, to go to heathrow to pick someone up   tell then to get the heathrow express or tube ffs
> 
> so I'm here until at least 4.50 I'd say


pm me your phone number, i'll call you and you can say something there's a problem at home you need to deal with


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> pm me your phone number, i'll call you and you can say something there's a problem at home you need to deal with


 
Are you going to put on a woman's voice and pretend to be mrs21?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

Fucking hell! A woman who works at the bank opposite came running out screaming and crying at someone. I couldn't see who and no idea what it was about, but she was genuinely distressed 

I expect the police will turn up soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2010)

Right I am outta here for a bit of art and culture and drinking  Have a good weekend y'all


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you going to put on a woman's voice and pretend to be mrs21?


 
no cos he didn't pm me and it's not really worth it now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

No police yet.

Maybe it wasn't that serious and they just left a pen or something.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2010)

Blimey - some drama on the drag this affy!

carnage - sorry - got caught up in stuff - butty was a posh one from Waterfields (payday ), egg mayo and salad in one of those long soft roll type affairs 

fucking starving now mind.  can't wait to get home and shove kettle crisps down me neck


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

Bye bye


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2010)

toodle pip bajjy 















cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for the offers but I had a busy patch which ate into the last hour, another 15 and I'm away I reckon 

PM does a great women'e voice btw


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> carnage - sorry - got caught up in stuff - butty was a posh one from Waterfields (payday ), egg mayo and salad in one of those long soft roll type affairs


 
nomnomnom


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

off in 5, have a good un ladeez and gents


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

So what could have been a potentially cool bank robbery has turned out to be fuck all 

Nothing exciting ever happens around here


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> off in 5, have a good un ladeez and gents


 
ta ta!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2010)

tara paulie

so what was it carnage?  have you found out?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

thank fuck it's the weekend


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> so what was it carnage?  have you found out?


 
No idea, but they've closed the bank and the woman who was running around screaming like a banshee has just left right as rain.


----------



## Voley (Jul 23, 2010)

Nine. Whole. Days. Off. 

Just about to head over here for the weekend armed only with a pipe and a baccy tin full of essence of poppy.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

right, i'm off for a cider!

ba-bye!


----------



## aqua (Jul 23, 2010)

hey lovely!! have a cider for me won't ya


----------



## Voley (Jul 23, 2010)

Will do, m'dear.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

NVP said:


> Nine. Whole. Days. Off.
> 
> Just about to head over here for the weekend armed only with a pipe and a baccy tin full of essence of poppy.


 
have a good un, you ain't been around these parts of a while


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No idea, but they've closed the bank and the woman who was running around screaming like a banshee has just left right as rain.


blimey!



NVP said:


> Nine. Whole. Days. Off.
> 
> Just about to head over here for the weekend armed only with a pipe and a baccy tin full of essence of poppy.


 eh up la!!!

just as I'm fucking off n all!  heh - hope you're keeping well mate, have fun!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

here's to my nose boil - may it ripen and burst overnight


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

right, I'm off top the pub


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

Cider soons


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

No Badgers today - enjoying his long weekend and a Badger lie in


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

what a cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

Morning.  First day of trying to keep busy for two weeks while customer service guy is off 

You'll be please to know I have a spotty banana today (one left from last week)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You'll be please to know I have a spotty banana today (one left from last week)


 


The only fruit I have is a not-so-ripe pear.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  First day of trying to keep busy for two weeks while customer service guy is off
> 
> You'll be please to know I have a spotty banana today (one left from last week)


 
yuck! Monday is now dead to me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yuck! Monday is now dead to me


Don't fret, I have some stillabitgreen ones for the rest of the week


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't fret, I have some stillabitgreen ones for the rest of the week


 
good lad, I should have brought a banana in, I have 4 at home, and I'm concerned that they might be on the turn and beyond help 

although Mrs21 does make lovely banana muffins with over-ripe bananas


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm concerned that they might be on the turn


Fruity bananas?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm the only bloke in the office again. It's not as good as Friday as "hang-em-all" grandma is here and that means I can't swear.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2010)

Mornin all

Blimey - managed to get through the first 1.5 hours pain-free!  Here's to the rest of the day fucking off just as quickly 

Oh, did I mention I'm on a 4 day week this week?  Got Friday off 

*is big cunt*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *is *MASSIVE* cunt*


 

I had a late start... couldn't quite drag my arse to work... but got here, and got a helluva a hectic week ahead


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *is big cunt*




My week off next month can't come soon enough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello all - walked into work from Paddington so now feel knackered and sweaty!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2010)

Buongiorno amici.

Here I am back from my hols and it's all change around here.  A new design and a new thread.  Whatever next?  

Back to the drag with a vengeance.  Three loooong days with early starts ahead.  And Spanish class tonight.  

Any gossip, btw?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I had a late start... couldn't quite drag my arse to work... but got here, and got a helluva a hectic week ahead


 
hehe 

mornin Ms T!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

Why isn't it dinner time yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2010)

Morning dragswags 

Forgot to switch off the alarm. This should be annoying but it was nice to wake up, realise that the alarm could be switched off and back to sleep. 

(((sorry)))

Lazy day today and cinema tonight. Have only checked my work emails twice


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all - walked into work from Paddington so now feel knackered and sweaty!


 
tubes up the spout?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tubes up the spout?


 
Bit personal Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bit personal Marty?


 
my bad 

feeling a bit hungover this morning - drank loads of wine last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tubes up the spout?






Badgers said:


> Bit personal Marty?





Nah - ususally get the bus but am trying to exercise more so try to either walk in or walk back. Decided to get it over with today and walk in so I can get the bus back after work.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

ffs it's like I'm living in the Daily Mail.

Now they've finished assuming that 19 poor buggers that were crushed to death were "all on drugs" the anti-children comments have started...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes on the iPlayer now. This looks like being a constructive full day


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sherlock Holmes on the iPlayer now. This looks like being a constructive full day


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

I've decided to count how many times cuntboss wanders round this side of the office (where she has very few reasons to be) during the day. The total currently stands at 11 times in just under 2 hours 



Badgers said:


> Sherlock Holmes on the iPlayer now. This looks like being a constructive full day


Aren't you supposed to be on holiday?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now they've finished assuming that 19 poor buggers that were crushed to death were "all on drugs" the anti-children comments have started...


They were probably all wearing hoodies too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Aren't you supposed to be on holiday?


Yeh... go and holiday!


----------



## cesare (Jul 26, 2010)

Morning! Tired.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They were probably all wearing hoodies too


 
and they were foreigners!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2010)

The post has been in the office for nearly 45 minutes now and has yet to make it off the boss's desk


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

finally, lunch time - had a busy spell


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to try and hold out for a late lunch while customer service guy is off, makes for a shorter afternoon.  I'll also be making full use of my hour by going out to the shop/petrol/a drive round the block to kill some time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've decided to count how many times cuntboss wanders round this side of the office (where she has very few reasons to be) during the day. The total currently stands at 11 times in just under 2 hours


 18 now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

shouldn't have had an early lunch


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

have an afternoon dealing with angry italian tenants to look forward to


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2010)

Oooo marty, do us a favour and ask them if they have any recipes!

I am always trying to track down lush italian recipes - and it might cheer them up a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2010)

This is dead nice soj, though how authentically Italian it is I don't know  http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4251/chicken-cacciatore


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't imagine these two being too up on recipes - one swears fluently in English, but doesn't speak much English - the other speaks English, but VERY LOUDLY, and doesn't seem to listen to anything anyone else says 

this afternoon is going to be fun 

and I'm nearly out of cigarettes


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2010)

Ooo looks good Bee, ta chick 

That's a shame mart - oh well

reet - now to get the friggin phone bills done


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm still hungover - dealing with  yelling italian pensioners is exactly what I need today


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

gonna take myself and my hangover out to be yelled at in Italian


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2010)

I had 4 ryvitas for lunch... I'm still bloody starving and have meeting in 10 mins  

G'luck with shouty I-talians marty


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I had 4 ryvitas for lunch... I'm still bloody starving and have meeting in 10 mins
> 
> G'luck with shouty I-talians marty


 
4 Ryvitas ain't gonna fill you up.  I had a wholefood salad and I think I'm going to be hungry again soon.  But feeling a bit lardy after a week of pasta and pizza!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm still hungover - dealing with  yelling italian pensioners is exactly what I need today


 
Is it too late to acquire yourself a Mussolini outfit?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2010)

Cider for lunch


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cider for lunch


 
cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it too late to acquire yourself a Mussolini outfit?



could probably have done with one

shouting over, only one italian shouting - other one wasn't in.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 26, 2010)

afternoon all, busy day, feeling like i don't want to be here anymore. i fucking hate working....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

I need this day to end 


*FUCK OFF MONDAY* !!!!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2010)

Can I just say that I hate this new version of VBulletin or whatever it's called.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 26, 2010)

strange innit? just doesn't feel right somehow.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> shouting over, only one italian shouting - other one wasn't in.


 
The English speaking one, or the swearing one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

Cuntboss has just appeared with a new shredder to replace the broken one which she used to overuse


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The English speaking one, or the swearing one?


 
sweary man - 





> fucking cowboys


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

The end to toilet seat gate is in sight. Someone has given in and is fitting the new one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Can I just say that I hate this new version of VBulletin or whatever it's called.


It's a bit better if you switch it to back to basics... at the bottom in the left hand corner there's a drop down. We'll get used to it in a few months though eh?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2010)

Yer, I much prefer the back2basics one

Well folks, not long left now thank christ - another 35 minutes before this piece of shit laptop gets shut down for the night, and I bimble home to make soup and do fuck all


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

if i don't have a beer soon i think i'm going to die


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2010)

I've told you a million times not to exaggerate


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2010)

i hope the pub's not too busy. i need to sink a couple of jars before my train at 5:26


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2010)

2 mins then off to the pub, where I might have some curly fries 

Day one is almost done... four more to go!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2010)

Home time


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ran into other shouty Italian man outside tube station, he yelled at me in a friendly manner


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

cheesus, feeling good this morning, I was hungover yesterday until about 8 in the evening, worst hangover in YEARS, not the best preparation for being yelled at .


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

morning 

I've saved a ton of photocopying for today so I can spend less time listening to the daily mail bollocks I had to go through yesterday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2010)

Morning. Another couple of hours in bed wouldn't go amiss


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning. Another couple of hours in bed wouldn't go amiss


 
Sorry, I'm married.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2010)

and I've got a greenish banana for breakfast.  It'd never work anyway.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 27, 2010)

Morning all.  Another early start for me.  At least the weather's nice today.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and I've got a greenish banana for breakfast.  It'd never work anyway.


 
totally unsuitable 

otoh - I love greenish bananas -


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and I've got a greenish banana for breakfast.


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

school holiday time is great - easy bus trip to work


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2010)

Morning draggers!! Am drinking coffee and listening to the sea


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning draggers!! Am drinking coffee and listening to the sea


 
still in that Wales?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

Yawn, morning, lazing, yawn, etc... 

Up fairly early (for a day off) as the house needs some TLC. Off to meet some friends for dinner later. Hope the drag is bearable peeps


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

drag is way more bearable without a hangover tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2010)

I just turned down a doughnut


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just turned down a doughnut


 
are you ill?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 27, 2010)

just eating another microwaved bacon sandwich


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> just eating another microwaved bacon sandwich


 
I had a Tesco breakfast sandwich today, not too bad, better than the Sainsbury's version. not as good as Waitrose.

I haven't tried the Morrison one , Lidl, Aidi, Budgens, or one from any other major super market chain


----------



## Ms T (Jul 27, 2010)

Time for a nice cup of tea, methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

Help me - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330179-Vague-Location-Recommendation-Question


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheesus, feeling good this morning, I was hungover yesterday until about 8 in the evening, worst hangover in YEARS, not the best preparation for being yelled at .


Urgh - I bloody hate bad hangovers.  Glad you're feeling better today mart 


tribal_princess said:


> Morning draggers!! Am drinking coffee and listening to the sea


Morning - sounds like THE best start to the day, that  


BiddlyBee said:


> I just turned down a doughnut


 
Jesus!  The apocalypse cometh!! 

I have been working out my budget for this month, after months of overspending. I now have to be very VERY disciplined. I loathe being disciplined with money   I have a whole £42 per week disposable income for the rest of the month, which is very easily got rid of with a bit of bacca, some crisps, bit of extra food, and a bottle or so of wine


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep still in Wales, going here for dinner later  http://www.bodegroes.co.uk/restaurant_menu.htm I hope the cauliflower pannacotta is garnished with caviar  I can't decide whether to go with the monkfish or scallops to start though, I'm leaning towards sea bass for main, but I've never tried brill, deffo having bakewell for pudding though


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Help me - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330179-Vague-Location-Recommendation-Question


 
sorry - I know nothing about them


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Yep still in Wales, going here for dinner later  http://www.bodegroes.co.uk/restaurant_menu.htm I hope the cauliflower pannacotta is garnished with caviar  I can't decide whether to go with the monkfish or scallops to start though, I'm leaning towards sea bass for main, but I've never tried brill, deffo having bakewell for pudding though


 
Always go for scallops


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sorry - i know nothing about them


 
ask people!!!!
Phone a friend!!!!
My sisters future is in your hands!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> ask people!!!!
> Phone a friend!!!!
> My sisters future is in your hands!!!!!!!


 
crikey !!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking that  I really want both though, I'll get someone else to order monkfish, so I can try some.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Always go for scallops


 
Scallops are good but pork belly with black pudding scotch egg for me!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Scallops are good but pork belly with black pudding scotch egg for me!!


 
haven't read the menu but that sounds fab 

scallops and black pudding is also v.nice


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2010)

I fucking love monkfish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Help me - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330179-Vague-Location-Recommendation-Question


I once went to a decent Italian restaurant in Uxbridge.  That's about the limit of my knowledge of the area.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

late luch today I fear, have to visit a load of tenants at 12, they better speak quick


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2010)

I boiught some basic i.e  el cheapo Sainsbury's Filter Coffee....it's rank  Serves me right for being a skinflint


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Yep still in Wales, going here for dinner later  http://www.bodegroes.co.uk/restaurant_menu.htm I hope the cauliflower pannacotta is garnished with caviar  I can't decide whether to go with the monkfish or scallops to start though, I'm leaning towards sea bass for main, but I've never tried brill, deffo having bakewell for pudding though


That menu looks lush teeps! 



sojourner said:


> Jesus!  The apocalypse cometh!!


Dunno if it's too late to change my mind... my tum is rumbling


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

fucking hell. 4 hours photocopying and i'm still not done yet


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you doing it one sheet at a time or something?!

I am on hold to British Gas.  Got pissed off with the utility broker giving me half fucking arsed information so decided to try and negotiate leccy prices myself

Bad fucking idea


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Are you doing it one sheet at a time or something?!


 
There's thousands of the fuckers!

I suppose playing sonic the hedgehog in between batches doesn't help either.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2010)

I am feeling a bit sickly


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am feeling a bit sickly


 
Oh dear.

Why?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Why?


 
I don't know, I just feel unwell  Not sure if it MS related or not. Tbh it is possibly boredom related as it is duller than Dull Night in Dullsville here


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

or that cheap coffee


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't know, I just feel unwell  Not sure if it MS related or not. Tbh it is possibly boredom related as it is duller than Dull Night in Dullsville here


 
leave early - get newbie to hold the fort and do some fucking work for a change


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> or that cheap coffee


 
false economy imo

reckon she's learned a lesson


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> or that cheap coffee


 
Oh god that was nasty - I can still smell it wafting over from the now cold cafetiere 

I suppose I could go and wash it but in true office politics stylee I leave that for the boss 'cos it is the only things she does around the office in that vain (vein/vane )


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

There are kids in the office but they refused to play with the scissors I offered them. Probably have bigger and better knives of their own.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh god that was nasty - I can still smell it wafting over from the now cold cafetiere
> 
> I suppose I could go and wash it but in true office politics stylee I leave that for the boss 'cos it is the only things she does around the office in that vain (vein/vane )


 
Doesn't everyone chip in for tea/coffee?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Doesn't everyone chip in for tea/coffee?


 
No - we tried that but the boss played one of her power games i.e. making us ask and ask for a contribution until eventually she 'remembered' or didn't at times, so we gave up!

Ordinary tea and coffee is provided by the firm, it's only the cafetiere stuff that we buy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2010)

Just had a delivery from one of our Scottish suppliers and the driver had the broadest Glasgow accent I've ever heard.  I only understood about one word in ten


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> leave early - get newbie to hold the fort and do some fucking work for a change


 
this


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

I've just been talking to these kids about lego ewok villages


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> leave early - get newbie to hold the fort and do some fucking work for a change


 


sojourner said:


> this


 
I am well tempted to do this ...... *looks around and whispers* newbie is going to be told he is not pulling his weight and has to start . I will be pleased when this happens!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a delivery from one of our Scottish suppliers and the driver had the broadest Glasgow accent I've ever heard.  I only understood about one word in ten


 
I met this irish fellah once (in his 60s) from the same county as my dad (Mayo) he'd been here for 40 years, I barely understood him , the only 2 words I could clearly make out were 'romanian cunts'


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am well tempted to do this ...... *looks around and whispers* newbie is going to be told he is not pulling his weight and has to start . I will be pleased when this happens!


 
Newbie is going to get pwned


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

now i'm getting picked on


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Newbie is going to get pwned


 
Excellent  

Late lunch just been wolfed.
Huge white bap with four slices of bacon, two sausages and two eggs. Healthtastic


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> now i'm getting picked on


 
did you do that thing about making you tea again ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I met this irish fellah once (in his 60s) from the same county as my dad (Mayo) he'd been here for 40 years, I barely understood him , the only 2 words I could clearly make out were 'romanian cunts'




Fortunately this was an extra delivery, the usual guy is much easier to understand.  He must have had special training for going South of the border.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent
> 
> Late lunch just been wolfed.
> Huge white bap with four slices of bacon, two sausages and two eggs. Healthtastic


 
cheesus, surprised you can even move your fingers to type after such an monster sarnie


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheesus, surprised you can even move your fingers to type after such an monster sarnie


 
Steak for tea then? 
http://www.the-whitebear.com/Menus/Menu.pdf


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

steak for tea is always a good shout 

I'm out meeting an old friend tonight, haven't seen him in about 10 years - we will both be fatter, older, greyer, with less teeth, and grumbly fortysomethings 

although in reallity, I'll probably look like his dad


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did you do that thing about making you tea again ?


 
No, I've stopped being a twat like that.

The kids just decided that I was a "bad man" and called me it constantly until they left.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

Bad man or 'nonce' or something?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No, I've stopped being a twat like that.
> 
> The kids just decided that I was a "bad man" and called me it constantly until they left.


 
are you a "bad man" ?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bad man or 'nonce' or something?



 I can assure you I'm not the office nonce!



marty21 said:


> are you a "bad man" ?


 
I don't know. I'm guessing an 8 year-old's definition of a bad man would be different than that of someone of more age and experience.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

Tell that to the judge


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I can assure you I'm not the office nonce!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I'm guessing an 8 year-old's definition of a bad man would be different than that of someone of more age and experience.


  this needs a poll, maybe people of more age and experience also think you are a bad man


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this needs a poll, maybe people of more age and experience also think you are a bad man


 
Similar to a jury of his peers?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

I think we need to define what makes a man "bad".

These two children based their accusation on my looks alone. That's pretty judgmental I think. An adult would not look at me and draw the same conclusion, and if they did I'd smash their fucking head in


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

Violent too eh?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Violent too eh?


 
you starting something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## aqua (Jul 27, 2010)

seriously, ffs, I've just received this feedback about a document I wrote



> we need to have instructions that set out the method of applying for funds, the deadline and and also the criteria



fair enough, I haven't specified the criteria as such, but in the document, QUITE CLEARLY is the following sentence:



> If you have an idea that you would like to develop, please complete the proposal form and return it to aqua, as soon as possible (though no later than September 30th).



Is that not a deadline and a method?

Can I kill? Can I? Please?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

aqua said:


> seriously, ffs, I've just received this feedback about a document I wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
execution seems a reasonable response imo


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think we need to define what makes a man "bad".
> 
> These two children based their accusation on my looks alone. That's pretty judgmental I think. An adult would not look at me and draw the same conclusion, and if they did I'd smash their fucking head in



in summary - you look 'a bit funny' to 8 year old kids


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

I am sure I recall a 'readers confession' letter in FHM or similar rag. Two blokes saw a report on Crimestoppers with a photo of a bloke that looked a lot like a chap in their office. So they phoned him in anonymously. Next day the police picked him up in the office on what was a pretty nasty accusation. It was not him but according to the confession letter he lost his job and his wife. Not funny and almost certainly bullshit but you can see how easily these things happen?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am sure I recall a 'readers confession' letter in FHM or similar rag. Two blokes saw a report on Crimestoppers with a photo of a bloke that looked a lot like a chap in their office. So they phoned him in anonymously. Next day the police picked him up in the office on what was a pretty nasty accusation. It was not him but according to the confession letter he lost his job and his wife. Not funny and almost certainly bullshit but you can see how easily these things happen?



I once talked to a bloke (he was a mate's sister's husband) who innocently took money out of a cash point in Brighton one evening, a few minutes after a 'bad man' had taken money using a stolen card - the bank and the police fucked up - got the wrong cashpoint picture -  and he ended by on the local crimewatch programme, which was bad enough - what was worse was that neighbours dobbed him into the police  - I think he got some compo out of it in the end - but at the time - it was - bad times


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> in summary - you look 'a bit funny' to 8 year old kids


 
err, yeah


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2010)

New facial hair?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2010)

almost last in the office again, this is shit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> almost last in the office again, this is shit


 
fucking fuckers 

I'm leaving in about 10 mins - 2 of us left - me and the boss


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2010)

innit, was in early too 

I'll be gone by 5, I hope


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2010)

...almost gone 

anyone know someone who is learned in the way of the pension? I need some advice but not sure I can be stumping up to pay someone for it.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 27, 2010)

How is everybody? Didn't make it in today - feeling totally bleurgh!


----------



## the button (Jul 27, 2010)

I was expecting to be working til all hours today (and agreed some TOIL with my boss). Sadly I finished what I had to do early this afternoon.

*twiddles thumbs*

Of course I've got shitloads to do tomorrow, so I could do some of it now, but that's crazy talk.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2010)

think I'll start a bit later today


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2010)

morning


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ...almost gone
> 
> anyone know someone who is learned in the way of the pension? I need some advice but not sure I can be stumping up to pay someone for it.


 
Start a thread maybe ... kabbes knows about that sorta thing iirc

Morning all!

Yesterday was tribunal day so I'm all tribunal'd out


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning all.  I have been hard at it for an hour already.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2010)

right, i think i'm going to head off somewhere quiet and crack on with those bundles I left half finished yesterday


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2010)

it's a lovely morning and i finish at lunchtime


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

shit start to the day


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning 

Cuntboss is being a cunt already


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Aye, sorry, morning 

*grumbles*





cesare said:


> Start a thread maybe ... kabbes knows about that sorta thing iirc


Maybe... tis a very simple question, but would prefer advice from someone in the know rather than just random advice from urban peeps iykwim. Dunno what kabbes does, but he's a bit cuntish towards me so not sure he'd help anyway


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning - working at home today, hurrah! I have to hang the washing out later though, a task I hate for some reason. I'm not good with pegs


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe... tis a very simple question, but would prefer advice from someone in the know rather than just random advice from urban peeps iykwim. Dunno what kabbes does, but he's a bit cuntish towards me so not sure he'd help anyway



Ah, gotcha. Depends what the question is I s'pose. Sometimes someone like me would be able to answer it, sometimes an IFA would be able to answer it, sometimes you need a pensions specialist or actuary (kabbes is an actuary btw).


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2010)

At home again today - still feeling like I've been hit by something


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning Dragchamps 

Small lie in for me but Kittyp is still fast asleep (on our 4th anniversary no less!)
I will let her snooze for a while yet before dragging her out of bed. 
Coffee now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Dragchamps
> 
> Small lie in for me but Kittyp is still fast asleep (on our 4th anniversary no less!)
> I will let her snooze for a while yet before dragging her out of bed.
> Coffee now



Happy Anniversary you two  Are you doing anything special?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ah, gotcha. Depends what the question is I s'pose. Sometimes someone like me would be able to answer it, sometimes an IFA would be able to answer it, sometimes you need a pensions specialist or actuary (kabbes is an actuary btw).


It really is very simple  can I PM you?



stephj said:


> At home again today - still feeling like I've been hit by something


 you got a bug?



Badgers said:


> Morning Dragchamps
> 
> Small lie in for me but Kittyp is still fast asleep (on our 4th anniversary no less!)
> I will let her snooze for a while yet before dragging her out of bed.
> Coffee now


you got something nice planned?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> shit start to the day


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Cuntboss is being a cunt already


 
boss isn't in yet


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It really is very simple  can I PM you?



Yes, of course! (Can't promise I'll know the answer mind  )

Get well soon steph, sorry you're feeling poorly.

I did a happy anniversary on Badger's and kittyp's thread ... happy anniversary!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


fuck off


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

cesare said:


> I did a happy anniversary on Badger's and kittyp's thread ... happy anniversary!


They have a thread?


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> They have a thread?


 

Aye: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ry-Badgers-And-Kittyp?p=10916452#post10916452


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah, found it


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> you got a bug?


 
Feel so washed out, fuzzy head, all weak. 

I'll stay in the warm with urban by my side!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Happy Anniversary you two  Are you doing anything special?


 
Special for us yeah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2010)

Right - am off to hang the washing up!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Morning all.  I have been hard at it for an hour already.


 
Do we really need to know about your sex life Ms T?  

Morning gobshites!

carnage - I wouldn't say you look like a bad man.  A pussy, maybe, but not a bad man 

Hope you're feeling better soon steph m'dear.  Is it that cold bug thing?  My lass was _very_ ill with it last week.

Happy anniversary to bhaaaajjjjiiiii and kittyBigTitsP


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Happy Anniversary you two  Are you doing anything special?



Thank you. 
I did actually get up before 10


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 28, 2010)

happy anniversary you 2 

sun shining and i hate it a bit less here today for no obvious reason.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2010)

happy anniversary


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

stephj said:


> Feel so washed out, fuzzy head, all weak.
> 
> I'll stay in the warm with urban by my side!


 that's not good hon.



Badgers said:


> Special for us yeah


so, whatyadoingwhatyadoing?



sojourner said:


> Happy anniversary to bhaaaajjjjiiiii and kittyBigTitsP


hehehe


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> fuck off


 haha


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2010)

No labyrinth or twilight zones on my sonic game? What a fucking con!!


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

Queenie, your photos are really good btw


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


gwan, one more time


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2010)

cesare said:


> Queenie, your photos are really good btw


 
Yup - sure are.  Sauce pot!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Happy anniversary to bhaaaajjjjiiiii and kittyBigTitsP






Cheers guys x

Breakfast for a queen. Cheers darlin x


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

Yup, you look great in those before and after pics, QoGs.  Can't believe as others have said that you've got another two stone to lose tbh.

Happy anniversary to Badgers and Kitty.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2010)

Where are quogs photos?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2010)

Just taken the most straightforward telephone order ever (accepted the price straight away, agreed cash on collection) for some spare parts from a company round the corner, yet cuntboss has insisted on credit checking them (which she's not doing) before letting me process it.

All for fucking £90


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Where are quogs photos?


 
Ugly Mug thread.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

delete some PMs cesare, I cannae reply.


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> delete some PMs cesare, I cannae reply.


 
Yeah, sorted now. You can't delete just _some_ messages anymore, grr


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Really? That's rubbish


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really? That's rubbish


 
No  I was wrong ... they just told me how to do it on the feedback thread.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't think you can expand/contract sets of messages by days anymore... I might ask on that there thread.


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't think you can expand/contract sets of messages by days anymore... I might ask on that there thread.



I haven't really looked at it much tbh. As everyone might have noticed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2010)

Hai guys. Ooh, I like the new thread. Smells of sexy librarians


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

lol E1 Hustler? 

*waves*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> lol E1 Hustler?
> 
> *waves*


 
Mwah!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Mwah!


 
Mwah! backatcha !


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2010)

Heheheh


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2010)

Could just go a pint of E1 Hustler

ello love


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2010)

Hiya (((soj)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Hai guys. Ooh, I like the new thread. Smells of sexy librarians


 
HELLO *does a little jig of joy* cool username


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

I am having stress as am supposed to be going to the theatre tomorrow but now hendo can't go and I can't find anyone to accompany me.  Don't want to go on my own.  Anyone here fancy it (After the Dance at the National - it's sold out).  QoGs?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *does a little jig of joy*


pics or stfu


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I am having stress as am supposed to be going to the theatre tomorrow but now hendo can't go and I can't find anyone to accompany me.  Don't want to go on my own.  Anyone here fancy it (After the Dance at the National - it's sold out).  QoGs?


I could ask the Cptn if he wants to be your date 

(he's been working late this week though)


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

Does he even like the theatre?!




BiddlyBee said:


> I could ask the Cptn if he wants to be your date
> 
> (he's been working late this week though)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I am having stress as am supposed to be going to the theatre tomorrow but now hendo can't go and I can't find anyone to accompany me.  Don't want to go on my own.  Anyone here fancy it (After the Dance at the National - it's sold out).  QoGs?


 
Oh bums, I can't tomorrow sorry.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh bums, I can't tomorrow sorry.


 
*cries*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Does he even like the theatre?!


As far as I know, yes. I've only been to see a couple of things with him, but that's more down to cost and not knowing what to see for me.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

Well hendo's now saying he *might* be able to get back from Bristol in time.  Am feeling a bit cross about the whole thing to be honest.  Which is a shame because I like the theatre.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

don't feel cross.

We just need to find you a date for tomorrow, because a *might* isn't really enough for you to get togged up and wait is it?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> don't feel cross.
> 
> We just need to find you a date for tomorrow, because a *might* isn't really enough for you to get togged up and wait is it?


 
Ignore me.  I'm really tired after a lot of early starts and am being a bit melodramatic.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2010)

Have just had a decent appraisal, which was a bit of a shock.  I am fearless, apparently.  I think that means I call a spade a bloody shovel.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2010)

Into the last half hour now, thank fuck


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Have just had a decent appraisal, which was a bit of a shock.  I am fearless, apparently.  I think that means I call a spade a bloody shovel.


Nice one


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Ow, my head hurts!!! 
Had a nice day yesterday with food and pubs and meeting people and stuff. 

The five day weekend is over now which is a shame but oddly pleased to be back in the old routine. I am sure that will not last and not got a day off until the (mummy coming to see Brixton and where we live) 10/08. Oh well, one more coffee and then time to make lunch.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

Three days off now for me.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Three days off now for me.


 
Are we on a rota?  

Right, time for the off and back on the bus to dragland. 
I think I can cope given that my Monday is actually Friday Eve.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

cheesus, this week is so long


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

This may sound VERY shallow but I think that is the first time I have had a really hot bus driver!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheesus, this week is so long


 
I swear someone's put an extra day in this week


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

It just won't end will it?! Not well this morning so running late


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning! Late night last night. Dinner out then internets


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

Very quiet for 9 o'clock


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh dear, the draggers need cheering up (where is Pickmans?) this morning 

Some good news was that my bus journey was about half the normal length  

In other news there is a stranger in the office. 
So far I have had little to do with him but he was eating a spotty banana on arrival and owns one of those folding bikes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Very quiet for 9 o'clock


 
It is isn't it? 
What has happened to our drive for the drag?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

grrr, driving, only do it once or twice a week to work, got cut up twice by a women in a silver jag, then she ran a red light, then she blocked traffic - 

*shakes fist impotently*


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> grrr, driving, only do it once or twice a week to work, got cut up twice by a women in a silver jag, then she ran a red light, then she blocked traffic -
> 
> *dangles floppy fist impotently*



Fixed.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

I have absolutely nothing of interest to say


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

cesare said:


> Fixed.


 
I'd have been equally angry had it been a male driver 


*bringing PC to the masses*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning 

Late start to the drag due to Cuntboss being a cunt.

Haha etc (Pickmans)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news there is a stranger in the office.
> So far I have had little to do with him but he was eating a spotty banana on arrival and owns one of those folding bikes.


He's clearly a wrong'un


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Late start to the drag due to Cuntboss being a cunt.
> 
> Haha etc (Pickmans)


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'd have been equally angry had it been a male driver
> 
> 
> *bringing PC to the masses*



You tell em marty!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He's clearly a wrong'un


 
agreed - he needs to be ousted from the office pronto, bring his dirty filthy habits to the work place


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He's clearly a wrong'un


 
I'd never trust a man with a folding bike.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

New person is on the phone speaking to people 

He has made only one cup of tea in 38 minutes so is basically on borrowed time. I am so far not overly impressed with his side parting or his grey cardigan.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> New person is on the phone speaking to people
> 
> He has made only one cup of tea in 38 minutes so is basically on borrowed time. I am so far not overly impressed with his side parting or his grey cardigan.


 
nonce blates


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> New person is on the phone speaking to people
> 
> He has made only one cup of tea in 38 minutes so is basically on borrowed time. I am so far not overly impressed with his side parting or his grey cardigan.


 
Are your belongings in a box and is he sitting at your desk?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

carnage should send those kids down to out him as a bad man and hound him out of the office


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> carnage should send those kids down to out him as a bad man and hound him out of the office


 
an army of kids would be awesome


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> carnage should send those kids down to out him as a bad man and hound him out of the office


 
aye - they sort out all bad men


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> aye - they sort out all bad men


 
what if they targetted badgers instead?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

He also likes Porches but does not own one.
Read into that what you will, for me it stinks of failure. 



marty21 said:


> nonce blates



Yup, I have my suspicions. 



drcarnage said:


> Are your belongings in a box and is he sitting at your desk?


 
I have no belongings here apart from a fork and two coasters


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what if they targetted badgers instead?


 
they should only go for bad badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what if they targetted badgers instead?


 
Read it on the BBC news site later on


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, he needs a name. 
Newbie is gone so I think I will go for the FNG.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> He also likes Porches but does not own one.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

ok, we're up to three people in the office now. someone's in a foul mood so no one's talking. the silence is killing me. think i might nip to the bogs and play sonic on my phone


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ok, we're up to three people in the office now. someone's in a foul mood so no one's talking. the silence is killing me. think i might nip to the bogs and play sonic on my phone


you do that, lad


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> He also likes Porches but does not own one.


& shrubberies


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you do that, lad


 
she's left the room. thank fuck. now i can make a bit of noise without fear of death.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
A quality outbuilding there


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning fucksticks!

I had to pull over on the way to work this morning to let a cop car past, all guns blazing, sirens screaming etc

Then just as I pulled up outside work, I saw him get out of his car and go into our building!!   I thought 'there's been a MURHDHUR' 

As it turns out, some stupid cunt of a tenant had set his alarm off and then fixed it again, so we just lost our Level One Response again. Thick fucker 

Anyway - it is my Friday Eve, la la la


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Anyway - it is my Friday Eve, la la la



It is all of our Friday Eve's?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is all of our Friday Eve's?


 
Ah fuckshitbollocks

I meant today is my Friday 

Fucksake, can't even rub it in properly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Gloatfail


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah fuckshitbollocks
> 
> I meant today is my Friday
> 
> Fucksake, can't even rub it in properly


That's because you're a cunt


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah fuckshitbollocks
> 
> I meant today is my Friday
> 
> Fucksake, can't even rub it in properly


 
eh? you mean you're not working tomorrow??!! who the fuck allowed that to happen?!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gloatfail


Innit



BiddlyBee said:


> That's because you're a cunt



I fucking know that NOW 



drcarnage said:


> eh? you mean you're not working tomorrow??!! who the fuck allowed that to happen?!


 
Une holiday booked haha.  We're off to that Yorkshire to stay with friends, get drunk, have bbqs, feed their chickens and steal some eggs


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

holiday in yorkshire? good choice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

I feel a bit fed up today and I don't really know why


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Just had a __~ which was nice


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> holiday in yorkshire? good choice


 
Aye - only the weekend like.  East Riding of Yorkshire, no less.  These two live like fucking Tom and Barbara out of The Good Life   I fucking love visiting them


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel a bit fed up today and I don't really know why


 
Well take yersen to the mirror, and have a good long look.  See how gorgeous you are?

Cheered up now?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Aye - only the weekend like.  East Riding of Yorkshire, no less.  These two live like fucking Tom and Barbara out of The Good Life   I fucking love visiting them


 
parts of east yorkshire are lovely. it's just a shame about Hull


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

friday is still taking fucking ages to arrive


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel a bit fed up today and I don't really know why


I get that sometimes... just got to keep in your head that it'll pass


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

eating cherries.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

I have wraps today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have wraps today


of what?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> eating cherries.


 
not a big fan of cherries tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well take yersen to the mirror, and have a good long look.  See how gorgeous you are?
> 
> Cheered up now?


 


BiddlyBee said:


> I get that sometimes... just got to keep in your head that it'll pass


 
Thank you 

I'm just a bit tired and not thinking straight. I shall keep in mind the lush sausages we are having for tea, that will cheer me up


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not a big fan of cherries tbh


 
more fool you then


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not a big fan of cherries tbh


that's alright, they're all gone now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not a big fan of cherries tbh


 
Ooh cherries are lovely...I also find them quite erotic, the way the juice runs down your chin when you bite into a juicy one *get's a bit hot and bothered*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *get's a bit hot and bothered*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh cherries are lovely...I also find them quite erotic, the way the juice runs down your chin when you bite into a juicy one *get's a bit hot and bothered*


 
I might have changed my mind


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> eating cherries.



I had blueberries and raspberries yesterday. Got some peaches here ...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> more fool you then


 
plenty of other fruit around tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh cherries are lovely...I also find them quite erotic, the way the juice runs down your chin when you bite into a juicy one *get's a bit hot and bothered*


there, that's cheered you up!?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> of what?


 
1. Pastrami, cheese, mayo, mustard, red pepper and rocket 
2. Smoked sausage, tomato, mayo, cucumber and rocket 
3. Ham, cheese, chorizo tomato, mayo, cucumber and rocket 
4. Sausages, tomato, mustard, and mayo 

Also have a slice of salmon quiche, bag of mini-cheddars, apple, two falafel, two dolma and a kit-kat.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> friday is still taking fucking ages to arrive


 
The actually slowing of time has happened.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

cesare said:


> I had blueberries and raspberries yesterday. Got some peaches here ...


i got 2 peaches in my bag last night, washed em, and left em on the side to dry, woke up this morning and one has gone well mouldy already and t'others on the turn. fuckers aren't even properly ripe to eat yet!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 1. Pastrami, cheese, mayo, mustard, red pepper and rocket
> 2. Smoked sausage, tomato, mayo, cucumber and rocket
> 3. Ham, cheese, chorizo tomato, mayo, cucumber and rocket
> 4. Sausages, tomato, mustard, and mayo
> ...


 

are you going away for a while, that would suit a 300 mile trek across the desert 

provided you also remembered to take water


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there, that's cheered you up!?


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i got 2 peaches in my bag last night, washed em, and left em on the side to dry, woke up this morning and one has gone well mouldy already and t'others on the turn. fuckers aren't even properly ripe to eat yet!!


 
I've been keeping them in the fridge, but then they don't ripen. What's to do eh. And I've got a piece of stem ginger with a long green shoot and nowhere to plant it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i got 2 peaches in my bag last night, washed em, and left em on the side to dry, woke up this morning and one has gone well mouldy already and t'others on the turn. fuckers aren't even properly ripe to eat yet!!


 
Mr. QofG's took some back to Sainsbury's this week and got our money back - they were supposed to be ones that "ripen in your fruit bowl", bought them on Sunday with a use by date of 30th July, went to have on on Monday evening and two of them were squashy and rotten!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

these are "organic" peaches from our weekly veggie co-operative bag, so we can't really take em back cos i only get my own money back iyswim?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> these are "organic" peaches from our weekly veggie co-operative bag, so we can't really take em back cos i only get my own money back iyswim?





Can you still get tinned peaches btw - when I was little half a tinned peach with evaporated milk was a regular dessert in my Grandma's house. I hated it though - didn't like tinned peaches and didn't like the way the milk and peach syrup went into a kind of gloopy mess!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can you still get tinned peaches btw - when I was little half a tinned peach with evaporated milk was a regular dessert in my Grandma's house. I hated it though - didn't like tinned peaches and didn't like the way the milk and peach syrup went into a kind of gloopy mess!


i prefer tinned pears, i think they are super lush.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i prefer tinned pears, i think they are super lush.


 
I love tinned pears, get it from my dad, he likes to eat them straight from the tin, then drink the lovely syrup afterwards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i prefer tinned pears, i think they are super lush.


 
Noooooo - they are like little mounds of horror


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I love tinned pears, get it from my dad, he likes to eat them straight from the tin, then drink the lovely syrup afterwards



et tu marty


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't get on with tinned peaches tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

I like tinned grapefruit segments, they remind me of Guest House holidays when i was little and you'd get them as a starter 

Not keen on pears in general tbh.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not a big fan of cherries tbh


 
You're a wrong 'un and no mistake.  Cherries are the food of the gods.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like tinned grapefruit segments, they remind me of Guest House holidays when i was little and you'd get them as a starter
> 
> Not keen on pears in general tbh.


 
I have a pear tree in my garden, tried them and they weren't too nice, I leave them for the birds - plus a lot of it overhangs my neighbour's garden (who has an apple tree) so she probably gets the nice pears


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

When I moved into my own place (just over a year ago) a few people bought us a load of food.  As yet we've never had to buy a tin of beans, peaches or pineapple


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i got 2 peaches in my bag last night, washed em, and left em on the side to dry, woke up this morning and one has gone well mouldy already and t'others on the turn. fuckers aren't even properly ripe to eat yet!!


 
i hate that.  Picked when too unripe, innit?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> You're a wrong 'un and no mistake.  Cherries are the food of the gods.


 
mrs21 loves them, always some in the house - I might try a few tonight, see if they are alright - can't guarantee I'll like them though, I might spit them out


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I didn't get on with tinned peaches tbf


 
Cling peaches.  Shudder.  They were a childhood dessert in our house too.  Along with tinned pears and, worst of all, fruit cocktail with glacé cherries.  Bleugh.  

Also, why are they called cling peaches?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> When I moved into my own place (just over a year ago) a few people bought us a load of food.  As yet we've never had to buy a tin of beans, peaches or pineapple


 
Oooh - tinned pineapple is quite nice!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 loves them, always some in the house - I might try a few tonight, see if they are alright - can't guarantee I'll like them though, I might spit them out


 
Always.  What, even in the depths of winter?  One of the best things about cherries is that they're properly seasonal so you have to eat loads of them in the summer.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

We've got a pear tree as well and the pears are lush.  They usually ripen in September when we are on holiday though.  However this year it looks like they might be earlier.  There are absolutely loads of them as well.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> i hate that.  Picked when too unripe, innit?


is it? never knew that. will feed this info back to the fruit buyers next week and see what they have to say for themselves.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

You tell 'em, Paulie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

i will do indeed Ms T.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

I now have an image of Marty sitting on the sofa (boots on) scoffing tinned pears straight from the tin and using the cushion to wipe his chin


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i will do indeed Ms T.


 
Frustratingly hard to get a decent peach or nectarine in this country.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I now have an image of Marty sitting on the sofa (boots on) scoffing tinned pears straight from the tin and using the cushion to wipe his chin


 
And no pants


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I now have an image of Marty sitting on the sofa (boots on) scoffing tinned pears straight from the tin and using the cushion to wipe his chin


 

Pants, or no pants?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And no pants


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

What to do for lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What to do for lunch?


 
Tinned fruit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What to do for lunch?


 
eating is traditional


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh - tinned pineapple is quite nice!


 
One of the better tinned fruit IMO


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> eating is traditional


 
Nah, I prefer to eat my daytime food between 10-12 so as not to interrupt the lunch window.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> eating is traditional


with drinking pints an admirable option and also traditional


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Always.  What, even in the depths of winter?  One of the best things about cherries is that they're properly seasonal so you have to eat loads of them in the summer.


 
actually not always - mrs21 likes her fruit seasonal


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I now have an image of Marty sitting on the sofa (boots on) scoffing tinned pears straight from the tin and using the cushion to wipe his chin



don't tell mrs21 



QueenOfGoths said:


> And no pants



my boots are on - difficult to get my jeans off and pants off, although I'd give it a good try



Ms T said:


> Pants, or no pants?



always pants when there is juicy fruit to consume


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my boots are on - difficult to get my jeans off and pants off, although I'd give it a good try


 That'd probably be worse.  Eating fruit with your boots on and pants round your ankles


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

we just had a fire drill. we evacuated the building in 1min 30 secs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

The new fellow has gone out for lunch. 
I will soon be able to report back on his eating habits.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 29, 2010)

Back to work today - still feeling shitty and was volunteered by boss to go to a meeting first thing 

Wished I'd just taken the rest of the week off sick.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The new fellow has gone out for lunch.
> I will soon be able to report back on his eating habits.



 

We really have no work here, which is kind of good in one way but rather boring in others.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

i forgot to say (only remembered cos of eating me dinner now) - i was eating toast for breakfast this morning and half my back tooth fell out!!! got appointment tomorrow with dentist


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

stephj said:


> Back to work today - still feeling shitty and was volunteered by boss to go to a meeting first thing
> 
> Wished I'd just taken the rest of the week off sick.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We really have no work here, which is kind of good in one way but rather boring in others.


 
Write a letter to someone


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

meeting some old college mates on Saturday, I hope to continue my run of looking much older than old friends of the same age that I haven't seen in years


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that steph - and paulie, that is a nightmare scenario for me!! 

I had just sat down to eat my lunch at 12 when the twat from the post office rang to confirm that we weren't getting any post delivered AGAIN today due to our postie being on holiday and them lot being an incompetent bunch of cunts - so I had to go and get the post, then sort it and deliver it round the building 

I nearly DIED from hunger


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we just had a fire drill. we evacuated the building in 1min 30 secs


 
did someone let off a really ripe one ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Wraps are all eaten and now my favourite task lies ahead. 
Stats and budgets


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

Tuna, mayo and sweetcorn butty plus cheese n unyon crisps scoffed, ginger and lemon tea being sipped on in a ladylike fashion, and now to get on with the invoicing.  Oh joy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

spicy chicken with crispy bacon, on crusty white

cup of tea 


sorted


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Heart FM is like a hammer smashing on my brain today. 
They should rename it 'Buble FM' or something!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heart FM is like a hammer smashing on my brain today.
> They should rename it 'Buble FM' or something!


 
I'd have to quit if I had to put up with something like Heart FM all day, everyday.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

I am now waiting for a tenant to reply to my voicemail, left half a friggin hour ago, so I can continue with the sage bollocks.  Don't wanna fucking post all the invoices and then have to go into it again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought some tinned peaches after watching deadwood  they are still in the cupboard 

Been out shopping and getting lost on my bike for an hour and a half, s'pose I better eat something.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2010)

Why do they not make decent, proper, dark kids tv dramas any more?
Even the supposedly more scary ones are always half comedy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

maybe it's because you're older?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

New bloke is doing okay. 
He is not bothering me with too many stoopid questions.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> maybe it's because you're older?


 
That is probably a part of it but far from all. 

It's like they are all trying to be like Dr Who, Tracy cunting Beaker or Beverly Hills 90210.

I dream of the days of The Children of Green Knowe, The Box of Delights and The Moondial. 

Should really get dressed and do something but feel like shit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

This conversation is lost on me... I had american telly or very old English telly (Mr Ed ) when I was younger


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This conversation is lost on me... I had american telly or very old English telly (Mr Ed ) when I was younger


 
Oh yeah. I forgot about that 

Just rambling sorry


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

Nah, I shouldn't have bothered replying when I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

kittyP said:


> That is probably a part of it but far from all.
> 
> It's like they are all trying to be like Dr Who, Tracy cunting Beaker or Beverly Hills 90210.
> 
> ...



I've vaguely heard of Dr Who, cunting beaker and beverley hills, the others are not known to me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Should really get dressed and do something but feel like shit.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
 x


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've vaguely heard of Dr Who, cunting beaker and beverley hills, the others are not known to me


 
The box of delights was quite famous. 
No one has ever heard of the children of green knowe and it's never been released on DVD 

They were all quite famous children books adapted by the BBC in the 80s.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

I have been food shopping and made a new friend in the car park.  Clive was quite insistent that I take his phone number so we could be friends and I could call him up one day when I was sitting in my car.  I politely declined his kind offer.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

kittyP said:


> The box of delights was quite famous.
> No one has ever heard of the children of green knowe and it's never been released on DVD
> 
> They were all quite famous children books adapted by the BBC in the 80s.


 
I was 14 at the start of the 80s, so I was already into my drinking cider in the park years


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have been food shopping and made a new friend in the car park.  Clive was quite insistent that I take his phone number so we could be friends and I could call him up one day when I was sitting in my car.  I politely declined his kind offer.


 did he cry?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Clive was quite insistent that I take his phone number so we could be friends and I could call him up one day when I was sitting in my car.  I politely declined his kind offer.


My MD is called Clive


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have been food shopping and made a new friend in the car park.  Clive was quite insistent that I take his phone number so we could be friends and I could call him up one day when I was sitting in my car.  I politely declined his kind offer.


 
was it the car park at costcutters?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, okay, okay.......Hold on just a minute. 

The new bloke said he is going to a Karaoke party tomorrow night.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> did he cry?


 
No, but he seemed quite disappointed.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

Does he live in Peckham?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, okay, okay.......Hold on just a minute.
> 
> The new bloke said he is going to a Karaoke party tomorrow night.


 
he sounds great - what duet are you going to sing with him ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No, but he seemed quite disappointed.


Aw... you'll probably see him next time you go.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I bought some tinned peaches after watching deadwood  they are still in the cupboard
> 
> Been out shopping and getting lost on my bike for an hour and a half, s'pose I better eat something.


should have gone for tinned pears Bee, then the juicy little fellas would be nestling in your tum innit?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

2/1 Unchained Melody
6/1 Wild Boys
10/1 2 Little boys
100/1 Amazing Grace


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, okay, okay.......Hold on just a minute.
> 
> The new bloke said he is going to a Karaoke party tomorrow night.


He's sounding better by the minute


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> should have gone for tinned pears Bee, then the juicy little fellas would be nestling in your tum innit?


ew no... I do like tinned peaches  just the boy wouldn't eat them so I'd have to eat a WHOLE tin.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

Here come the right wing outbursts!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

Are we going to get a "they should be hanged" ?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

nope, we got an even better "they should be burnt at the stake"


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

what?  I miss summat?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
I like this, lots 

Invoices done, now need to be actually put into envelopes (here comes the cut fingers bit ), just eaten a non-spotty banana

Exciting or wha?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what?  I miss summat?


 
broken britain


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

Aldi on the Old Kent Road.  I am teh classy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Here come the right wing outbursts!!!


 
Ask them for their opinion on this.  Political correctness gone mad!!!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aw... you'll probably see him next time you go.


 
Maybe we could go to the theatre together.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Maybe we could go to the theatre together.




Have you got a date yet?



marty21 said:


> broken britain


I still don't understand... I'm so stupid 



Ms T said:


> Aldi on the Old Kent Road.  I am teh classy.


oh, was going to ask what offers were on at lidl.

And from that up there my life is wasted... this day ain't ending well.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Ask them for their opinion on this.  Political correctness gone mad!!!


 
you couldn't make it up


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I still don't understand... I'm so stupid



I haven't got a clue either tbf


----------



## machine cat (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee;10921933I still don't understand... I'm so stupid :([/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have a couple of right wingers in the office. It's normally morning when they go off on whatever sensationalist story's on the front page of the metro but they've decided to leave to later. Probably to catch me off guard


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, panic over.........New person hates Karaoke but his wife loves it!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, panic over.........New person hates Karaoke but his wife loves it!


 
no duet ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no duet ?


 
A duel would have been preferable to a duet


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I haven't got a clue either tbf






drcarnage said:


> I have a couple of right wingers in the office. It's normally morning when they go off on whatever sensationalist story's on the front page of the metro but they've decided to leave to later. Probably to catch me off guard


Ah


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2010)

Quogs! Just seen your before and after pics on the ugly mug thread and wow!!!

You look amazing!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

12 minutes to go folks and I am fucking well OUTTA HERE motherfuckingfuckers yeeeehhaaaa


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Freeday tomorrow for us (not Sojcunter of course) and I am liking this. 
Next week is looking grim though people.
Long meeting Monday and then TWO whole days of social media/networking stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 12 minutes to go folks and I am fucking well OUTTA HERE motherfuckingfuckers yeeeehhaaaa


you, missus, are a cunt!

I have a 3 day week next week though


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2010)

sojcunter - heh I like 

Aye bee - I am, and I'm proud of it 

but I've just realised that you will be a total cunt next week


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Next week is looking grim though people.


Same here.  Looks like it could just be me and cuntboss in the office for a large part of the week.  Fortunately I've got a decent workload at the moment so should just be able to crack on with that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

I need to go and do a bit more shopping... the last piece of the jigsaw/lego 

Then have to decide whether to wrap it all up or just give it him... hmmmm


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I need to go and do a bit more shopping... the last piece of the jigsaw/lego
> 
> Then have to decide whether to wrap it all up or just give it him... hmmmm



Say happy birthday to him from us, if he doesn't have time to look at the thread.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2010)

It's not til next week, and he's got the day off, so I'm sure he'll be on here at some point


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not til next week, and he's got the day off, so I'm sure he'll be on here at some point


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm knackered! 

But at least it's Friday tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2010)

Am done and heading home. Tiring day was long and tiring. Oh well, one sleep till the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Freeday Gleeday is here. Not quite the usual joy being only the second day of my week but still always good. Will keep an eye on the FNG today and report back through the day. 

Not much planned this weekend. The F1 is on which is good (may watch a bit of practice at the office) and hope the weather is ok too. 

Oh well, time to make some lunch, have another coffee and sling myself in the shower. Hope the bus is quick and quiet again


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have actually had breakfast today - crunchy nut cornflakes! Must be that Friday feeling.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

Morning all!

I have not had crunchy nut cornflakes for ages. They are one of the very few cereals I like.

Actually I feel quite icky. Have been feeling shit for a few days. 
It's holiday syndrome I think. Body normally packs up as soon as there is a sniff of a school break in site.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

morning 

I feel hungover but didn't drink at all last night


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

That is the god of beer punishing you for those times you drunk loads and never got a hangover. Vengeance is often cruel but always fair, accept it.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll have to make up for it tonight.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 30, 2010)

(((kitty))) Hope you feel better soon.

Very perky here at Ms T towers after a good nights sleep and a tasty breakfast.  The theatre last night was amazingly good - very glad I didn't return the tickets.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

At my desk and the FNG has arrived. 
The folding bike is here again, no sign of the cardigan but he does have a non-spotty banana on his desk.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Dunno what kabbes does, but he's a bit cuntish towards me so not sure he'd help anyway


 I'm a what now?  I don't recall ever being cuntish to you.  I apologise if I was.

Anyway, let that all be in the past.  If I can't help you, I can at least pass the question onto my wife.  She's a pensions actuary.  Actually, even better than that, she's the R&D pensions actuary for her pensions actuarial consultancy.  She knows as much about UK pensions as just about anybody.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> but he does have a non-spotty banana on his desk.


Small mercies.  It's the end of the week, so I have a spotty abomination again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't watch the F1 online


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can't watch the F1 online


 
Why?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can't watch the F1 online


hoho


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Why?



From the BBC site:  



> 0921: More apologies but our live video on the website is not working, so we've taken it out for the moment. We'll put it straight back up again once it's fixed. But in the meantime you can watch the action and listen to David Croft and the 5 live team via the red button on your digital television.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> I feel hungover but didn't drink at all last night


morning 

i feel hungover because i drank my body weight in booze last night


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Small mercies.  It's the end of the week, so I have a spotty abomination again


 
bad times! we look forward to the hard, greenish banana that Monday will bring


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

fuck right off with your _looking forward to monday_, i'm looking forward to this evening and a weekend our of this shithouse!!!!


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 30, 2010)

sick... got to london then got on another train home... i wish i got sick pay!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bad times!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck right off with your _looking forward to monday_, i'm looking forward to this evening and a weekend our of this shithouse!!!!


 
The anticipation of greenish banana joy will of course be on the back burner whilst weekend shenanigans commence and continue, however, they may be some light to the cold dark Sunday night and bright dawn of Monday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> sick... got to london then got on another train home... i wish i got sick pay!


 
Oh dear, that is not very nice. 
Worse on a Friday than a Monday too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
BIN IT ! 

*Shakes fist*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Today's lunch: 

1x Brown bap with pastrami, cheese, rocket, cucumber and mayo 
2x Brown bap with beef, wholegrain mustard and very light mayo 
6x Chinese chilli small chicken breasts 
1x Apple


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

i just ate all of today's cherries.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Today's lunch:
> 
> 1x Brown bap with pastrami, cheese, rocket, cucumber and mayo
> 2x Brown bap with beef, wholegrain mustard and very light mayo
> ...



I will decide on my lunch at about 12.15, my mind is moving towards a sausage and egg sarnie though, but the winds of change might point me in a different direction


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

Friday has taken so long to come, and it has started with me biting my tongue... how do some people get in management positions? how? 



Ms T said:


> The theatre last night was amazingly good - very glad I didn't return the tickets.


Glad you made it 



kabbes said:


> I'm a what now?  I don't recall ever being cuntish to you.  I apologise if I was.
> 
> Anyway, let that all be in the past.  If I can't help you, I can at least pass the question onto my wife.  She's a pensions actuary.  Actually, even better than that, she's the R&D pensions actuary for her pensions actuarial consultancy.  She knows as much about UK pensions as just about anybody.


Tbf it is probably partly my fault for posting stupid comments, but you then make me feel even more stupid with some of your replies 

I had a quick word with cesare, and apparently my simple question isn't that simple after all... is it ok if I PM you?



neonwilderness said:


>


Ew... I wouldn't


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Today's lunch:
> 
> 1x Brown bap with pastrami, cheese, rocket, cucumber and mayo
> 2x Brown bap with beef, wholegrain mustard and very light mayo
> ...


I have:

4 x ryvitas
some x lettuce
3 x slices of salami
some x cream cheese

I've lost my lunch making mojo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> BIN IT !
> 
> *Shakes fist*





BiddlyBee said:


> Ew... I wouldn't


Yeah, I think it's the wrong side of acceptable.  Mars Bar and an early lunch instead I think


----------



## Ms T (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Friday has taken so long to come, and it has started with me biting my tongue... how do some people get in management positions? how?


 
This is one of the world's great unanswered questions.

You need to eat more for your lunch, hon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

eat more cherries!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one of those things the french eat.

Now if only I had a coffee...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, I think it's the wrong side of acceptable.  Mars Bar and an early lunch instead I think


It's fit for a banana cake 



Ms T said:


> This is one of the world's great unanswered questions.
> 
> You need to eat more for your lunch, hon.


Some days I can ignore it... but you know those days when they just keep coming out with comments, and you think "how did you get to that level?"

I seem to be happier not eating at the mo, so that's a good lunch for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

Sat next to an older bloke on the bus who smelt of stale beer and cigarettes - a smell I donlt alaways find unattractive tbh however 9.30am on the very warm hot deck of a No. 27 was not that time!

I also have a headache and am stressed (am off for a long weekend break tomorrow and, for some reason, it is stressing me out )


----------



## Ms T (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I seem to be happier not eating at the mo, so that's a good lunch for me



Tummy playing up again? 

What about cake?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sat next to an older bloke on the bus who smelt of stale beer and cigarettes - a smell I donlt alaways find unattractive tbh however 9.30am on the very warm hot deck of a No. 27 was not that time!



Sorry about that


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

A frog leg?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sat next to an older bloke on the bus who smelt of stale beer and cigarettes - a smell I donlt alaways find unattractive tbh however 9.30am on the very warm hot deck of a No. 27 was not that time!
> 
> I also have a headache and am stressed (am off for a long weekend break tomorrow and, for some reason, it is stressing me out )


pew!







not long to go now missus, i'm sure you'll enjoy your long weekend once it kicks in. i can get well stressy prior to such things, strange why the thought of doing summit else can make you feel like that innit?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Some days I can ignore it... but you know those days when they just keep coming out with comments, and you think "how did you get to that level?"



I think unfortunately they are often the very reasons that they did get to that level. 
It's a sad world sometimes.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also have a headache and am stressed (am off for a long weekend break tomorrow and, for some reason, it is stressing me out )


 
Oh I know that feeling. Its silly but happens to be quite a lot.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sat next to an older bloke on the bus who smelt of stale beer and cigarettes - a smell I donlt alaways find unattractive tbh however 9.30am on the very warm hot deck of a No. 27 was not that time!
> 
> I also have a headache and am stressed (am off for a long weekend break tomorrow and, for some reason, it is stressing me out )



there have been times when I have been on buses smelling of beer and cigarettes, but never on the 27


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

New bloke is getting chopsy now, wants a wrist rest and all sorts. 
What does he think this is? A caring employer or something.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

kittyP said:


> A frog leg?


 
no, one of those other things


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Friday has taken so long to come, and it has started with me biting my tongue... how do some people get in management positions? how?


 
it's a mahoosive mystery, I've bitten my tongue millions*of times over the years, and left jobs millions* of times when I've fallen out with management, sometimes I didn't bite my tongue 

I've come across some spectacular fuckwitted managers over the years 


and if any are on here, and are reading this


I mean YOU!! 





*maybe not exactly millions


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> New bloke is getting chopsy now, wants a wrist rest and all sorts.
> What does he think this is? A caring employer or something.


why does his wrist need a rest then?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

When I have been in management positions, I of course have not been fuckwitted - more lazy than anything


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

workers work, managers manage.

twas ever thus. or something


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why does his wrist need a rest then?!


 
Keeps banging on about RSI and shit. 
I told him if he drinks beer does he need a fucking liver rest or something? 
Don't know they are fucking born these days.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah a quasoint?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> workers work, managers manage.
> 
> twas ever thus. or something


 
workers work, managers fuck up , is my experience - apart from a noble few


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Keeps banging on about RSI and shit.
> I told him if he drinks beer does he need a fucking liver rest or something?
> Don't know they are fucking born these days.




i'm liking your style


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> apart from a noble few


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Keeps banging on about RSI and shit.
> I told him if he drinks beer does he need a fucking liver rest or something?
> Don't know they are fucking born these days.


 
broken britain 

he'll be asking for one of those headphones next, because his ickle wrist hurts from picking up the really HEAVY phone 

mark my words


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Ah a quasoint?


 
that's it!

still no coffee though


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Keeps banging on about RSI and shit.


 
Email him a link of where to by one of those gel pads that you put in front of your key board to stop it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Email him a link of where to by one of those gel pads that you put in front of your key board to stop it.


 
A wrist rest?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Tummy playing up again?
> 
> What about cake?


yep... never stopped really, oh well.



marty21 said:


> it's a mahoosive mystery, I've bitten my tongue millions*of times over the years, and left jobs millions* of times when I've fallen out with management, sometimes I didn't bite my tongue
> 
> I've come across some spectacular fuckwitted managers over the years
> 
> ...


Yep, I've left a few too... even looked for other jobs since I've been here, but not long til they retire, so I can make it! Then there's the unknown of the replacement...


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A wrist rest?



Maybe


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Too early for a bite of a big soft bap?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

on phones for half hour, no-one has called


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> on phones for half hour, no-one has called


 
PM your number


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Too early for a bite of a big soft bap?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> PM your number


i could just post it cos we're a public helpline.

trouble is, you'd have to convince our helpline staff that your enquiry was serious enough that you needed to speak to me. and they're a very thorough bunch of ladies, believe you me....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2010)

Hai guiz. I want to join in with the inconsequential lolling and moaning and food stuff but it just feels wrong when I'm not at work and genuinely dragging 

Was two month anniversary of being dolefilth on Weds


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i could just post it cos we're a public helpline.
> 
> trouble is, you'd have to convince our helpline staff that your enquiry was serious enough that you needed to speak to me. and they're a very thorough bunch of ladies, believe you me....


 
I used to work with a thorough and tough bunch of ladies - we called them the lionesses 


hear them roar !!!!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tbf it is probably partly my fault for posting stupid comments, but you then make me feel even more stupid with some of your replies


Oh dear.  I seem to have adopted a posting style in recent months that is annoying quite a lot of people.  I think I better think it out again.



> I had a quick word with cesare, and apparently my simple question isn't that simple after all... is it ok if I PM you?


Yeah, go for it.  Hopefully I can help.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Hai guiz.


stop with that ^ and you can join in


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i could just post it cos we're a public helpline.
> 
> trouble is, you'd have to convince our helpline staff that your enquiry was serious enough that you needed to speak to me. and they're a very thorough bunch of ladies, believe you me....


 
Trust me I need help. 
Also I have a charm that unlocks any door.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Hai guiz. I want to join in with the inconsequential lolling and moaning and food stuff but it just feels wrong when I'm not at work and genuinely dragging
> 
> Was two month anniversary of being dolefilth on Weds


 
You alwight gal? 
Two months is harsh!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Oh dear.  I seem to have adopted a posting style in recent months that is annoying quite a lot of people.  I think I better think it out again.
> 
> Yeah, go for it.  Hopefully I can help.


 
what did you say?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Hai guiz. I want to join in with the inconsequential lolling and moaning and food stuff but it just feels wrong when I'm not at work and genuinely dragging
> 
> Was two month anniversary of being dolefilth on Weds


 
what's occurring on the job thing?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Hai guiz. I want to join in with the inconsequential lolling and moaning and food stuff but it just feels wrong when I'm not at work and genuinely dragging
> 
> Was two month anniversary of being dolefilth on Weds


 
I can only do it when I am not at work. 
To be fair, my work never really drags other than at high speed, kicking and screaming. 

Hello lady


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Hai guiz. I want to join in with the inconsequential lolling and moaning and food stuff but it just feels wrong when I'm not at work and genuinely dragging
> 
> Was two month anniversary of being dolefilth on Weds



 

You can tell us what life is like on the outside. Plus keep me up to date with "Homes Under The Hammer"!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Was two month anniversary of being dolefilth on Weds


happy anniversary


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay, this is getting silly now. 

New bloke just told someone that he wants to retire to Ibiza as it feels like his spiritual home and a 'crossways' of the world.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, this is getting silly now.
> 
> New bloke just told someone that he wants to retire to Ibiza as it feels like his spiritual home and a 'crossways' of the world.


 
kill him before he infects you


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> kill him before he infects you


 
I am well past being diluted with positivity luckily.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, this is getting silly now.
> 
> New bloke just told someone that he wants to retire to Ibiza as it feels like his spiritual home and a 'crossways' of the world.


 
I am quite intrigued to know why he thinks Ibiza is the "crossways" of the world ?

Mind you Bruce Parry lives in Ibiza apparently and I love him. No, really I love him!!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, this is getting silly now.
> 
> New bloke just told someone that he wants to retire to Ibiza as it feels like his spiritual home and a 'crossways' of the world.


 
And this is the bloke with the grey cardie and folding bike? 
I think he may have an internal conflict of interests.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, this is getting silly now.
> 
> New bloke just told someone that he wants to retire to Ibiza as it feels like his spiritual home and a 'crossways' of the world.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG my dongle connection is totally playing up and it takes 10 mins to post any-fucking-thing 

Yeah, not much occurring on job front. Got a new agency but nothing yet. Will chase in 10 mins when I've finished this fag.

Had a Back to Work Session on Tues and it was MAD. The JCP bloke was way out of his depth and called security when one angry dolefilth LOCKED (one of) THE DOORS so he couldn't run away! When security arrived another shouty dolefilth informed them that JCP bloke had taken a call from his estate agent after telling someone else to put their fone away and also saying 'Sit down or I'll stop your money' to another dolefilth, whose English wasn't great and had come straight from hospital to the session and was a bit confused. Security looked v sympathetic and one could feel the atmos change at that moment. 

Everyone (5 out of ten people) were shouting and I had to stand up and say 'I feel VERY uncomfortable and I'm leaving. You will not stop my money' and JCP bloke said 'OK'  

Fun fun fun


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, go for it.  Hopefully I can help.



Eeeeep. 

I really hope that I didn't give Bee any bad info


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> OMG my dongle connection is totally playing up and it takes 10 mins to post any-fucking-thing
> 
> Yeah, not much occurring on job front. Got a new agency but nothing yet. Will chase in 10 mins when I've finished this fag.
> 
> ...


 

Excellent!! 

I imagined you standing on your chair like a lady that is scared of a mouse and then inching out the door.


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

Morning!

I've been on the phone this morning. A lot. And half an hour of that was to my bank who are driving me round the bend 

Loads to do and not much time to do it cos greencheese is coming down for the weekend and arrives at about 4.15

Drinks tonight at the Captain Kidd ... another beer garden on the river and just a few steps from the tube stn. Anyone want to come?

E1, you contacted my friend with the agency yet? She's sorting out strung_out, I bet she could find you summat?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

New bloke just got up from his desk without saying anything. 
He was gone for 4 minutes and sat back down as if butter would not melt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> I imagined you standing on your chair like a lady that is scared of a mouse and then inching out the door.



HAH! I put on my best (imagined) school-teacher voice and _told_ them I was leaving 

My heart was pounding when I left  You know I'm no weedy but all the shouting was a bit much.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning!
> 
> I've been on the phone this morning. A lot. And half an hour of that was to my bank who are driving me round the bend
> 
> ...


 
Wotcha 

Good going on the phone work. Bzz bzz busy bee 

Can't do Kidd, though of course I'd love to.

Pls remind me of your friend's details? I am checking our recent email exchange (recent = March!) and it's just a load of 'Yeah see you then' and 'Oops lets reschedule' then 'OK, wait lets reschedule' nonsense


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Capital Gold not Heart FM today and I confess it has been better. 
A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum on the wireless now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2010)

right, off to dentists to try and get my manky molar sorted, i'm feeling very afraid, i hate the dentist, have a lovely weekend you lovely people, laters


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, off to dentists to try and get my manky molar sorted, i'm feeling very afraid, i hate the dentist, have a lovely weekend you lovely people, laters


 
good luck Paulie 

for me , lunch approaches, decisions to be made.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, off to dentists to try and get my manky molar sorted, i'm feeling very afraid, i hate the dentist, have a lovely weekend you lovely people, laters


 
Hope it goes okay


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

right lunch - I'm thinking of maybe tuna, although this might change in the 5 min walk to the cafe


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

Gluck Paulie 




kabbes said:


> Oh dear.  I seem to have adopted a posting style in recent months that is annoying quite a lot of people.  I think I better think it out again.


Nah, its probably me being over sensitive... and you're not on ignore


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Wotcha
> 
> Good going on the phone work. Bzz bzz busy bee
> 
> ...



Aw, shame you can't make it.

Carol Couling of SRS Bureau. She's on 0207 4933 1522 carol@srsbureau.co.uk Just let her know I referred you, she's very responsive.


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, off to dentists to try and get my manky molar sorted, i'm feeling very afraid, i hate the dentist, have a lovely weekend you lovely people, laters


 
Awr, I hate the dentist too. Good luck Paulie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2010)

not going to captain kidd


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> not going to captain kidd


 
Nooo


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> Awr, I hate the dentist too. Good luck Paulie.


 
i like dentists


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Having a bored hour, might go to the park


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2010)

five minutes to the weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> five minutes to the weekend


 
Cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunt


 
x2


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

ham, rocket and brie butty today


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

got to go out and visit some folk, should take a while, then leaving early as I have to drop off some forms at head office (that I should have done WEEKS ago )


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

Why is today so busy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I'd like to go home now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think I'd like to go home now.


 
Me too. Though I am going shopping after work before rehearsal


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

I did shopping yesterday and over my lunch... had enough of this working week


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too. Though I am going shopping after work before rehearsal


 
Ooh what are you rehearsing for? 

I will go out to the shops in a moment. I am just worn out from shaving my legs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Afternoon is better


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

Afternoon is worse


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

just over two hours left


----------



## Lea (Jul 30, 2010)

Have had nothing to do all day. So have been looking on Argos website as my tenant wants a new bed, mattress and sofabed. Luckily for me we get paid our bonus next month.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Ooh what are you rehearsing for?
> 
> I will go out to the shops in a moment. I am just worn out from shaving my legs


 
"As You Like it" - first rehearsal tonight 

Think I may wander down to New Look and M&S tonight


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

just been past ASBO corner on the estate - mouthy teenagers  I had a go at the two of them last week though, so they know I pwn them


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "As You Like it" - first rehearsal tonight
> 
> Think I may wander down to New Look and M&S tonight


 
Ooh cool! Are you acting? 
A friend and I were talking about looking for a local am dram thing the other night. 
Even if its awful it would be some good people watching for a few weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

How many companies are there selling alternative phone services?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How many companies are there selling alternative phone services?


 
lots?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2010)

If you believe the ones who phone here they're all part of BT so not many.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

not many


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Into the last hour? 
Everyone? 
Hello? 
Wot?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Into the last hour?
> Everyone?
> Hello?
> Wot?


 
I am still here! But only for the next 25 minutes then SHOPPING!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

just staying for a little bit for the last hour - have to schlep to head office and give in a form, a cheeky pint might be had nearby


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am still here! But only for the next 25 minutes then SHOPPING!!


 
Good shopping or bad shopping?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

Isn't all shopping good?

I'm going home, I need to shift this expression off my face >   but not sure how.... so so stressed.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2010)

is gone! happy weekend peeps xx


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good shopping or bad shopping?


 
Good I hope


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Ooh cool! Are you acting?
> A friend and I were talking about looking for a local am dram thing the other night.
> Even if its awful it would be some good people watching for a few weeks.


 
I am acting - playing Phoebe who is a lovestruck Shepherdess. It's a comedy part which will make a nice xhange as I have been doing serious stuff recently.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Isn't all shopping good?


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Good I hope


 
Have you ever shopped for emergency Imodium?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still here


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still here too 
Nobody is edging towards the door either


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you ever shopped for emergency Imodium?


 
That is not good shopping


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

Wooooooooooo!!! It looks as though this busy Friday might have turned in a result !!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2010)

Right, I'm outta here! Good weekend all xx


----------



## machine cat (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I'm still here too
> Nobody is edging towards the door either


 
Just the three of us left atm.


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just the three of us left atm.


 
And me! But I'm hitting the celebratory wine now. Fucking ace result, got that Trib settled, hurray hurray hurray hurray!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Work fun: 

A competitor just sent me their company accounts by mistake. 
They tried to recall the email but were not quite quick enough. 
What to do, what to do, what to do?


----------



## cesare (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Work fun:
> 
> A competitor just sent me their company accounts by mistake.
> They tried to recall the email but were not quite quick enough.
> What to do, what to do, what to do?



 I'm sure you'll think of something.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Gah, still here!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2010)

off to newcastle this morning


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

the DOOM of Monday morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2010)

Holy crap it's Monday  

Was there a weekend? If there was I missed it or it missed me! Time to run self under water and bus myself to the grind again. Wish I was was sick or dead or on fire instead but whaddayagonnado?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Holy crap it's Monday
> 
> Was there a weekend? If there was I missed it or it missed me! Time to run self under water and bus myself to the grind again. Wish I was was sick or dead or on fire instead but whaddayagonnado?


 
all you can do is submit to the drag, and hope it isn't too painful


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2010)

Late, dying, grumpy, meh, etc.....


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2010)

Morning! No hangovers


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah... lovely weekend, but over too quickly as always... but only a three day week 

Morning everyone 

How were the sculptures marty?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2010)

Morning.  Week two of customer service guy being off and it looks like it's just me and cuntboss in for most of the week 

She's off next week and I'm off the week after though, so something to look forward to I guess.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah... lovely weekend, but over too quickly as always... but only a three day week
> 
> Morning everyone
> 
> How were the sculptures marty?



they were excellent - worth visiting imo, I'll go there again - seeing his house was a bit meh, shuffling around for an hour, listening to bored guides repeat stuff they have said over and over again for YEARS!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll add it to my list for days trips  I've been trying to make it down to the Cass Sculpture Park for about 5 years


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll add it to my list for days trips  I've been trying to make it down to the Cass Sculpture Park for about 5 years


 
there's one near Goodwood which is excellent


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

That's the one I haven't quite made it to


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's the one I haven't quite made it to


 
Is it called Cass sculpture park? - I didn't realise


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2010)

The mystery of the recent opera floating through my windows throughout some days and evenings has now been solved (well, solved on Friday). Nicky Spence has just moved into a flat opposite me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2010)

Proper (non-spotty) banana today


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Late, dying, grumpy, meh, etc.....


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2010)

__~


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 2, 2010)

yawn. just had hour and half induction meeting with newbie. got 3 hours on the phones this afternoon. 

but got tomorrow off for freeby jaunt to great british beer festival


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2010)

My FNG is here again 

He has a cardigan on today but not the standard grey. This one is a mix of grey/black/green/red and looks every bit as bad as it sounds.


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2010)

No singing yet this morning.  

Another 15 mins on phone to bank


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Proper (non-spotty) banana today


 
Monday is looking better, my bananas at home are already on the turn - mrs21 likes spotty bananas so she will have to take care of them


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it hometime soon? 
I am really fading a bit too much for this office caper.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 2, 2010)

Day Two of my week.  Has been alright so far but am rather tired.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

Stupidly took an early lunch break... already done and still over 3 hours to go


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

Argh... getting a straight yes or no from some people, when you need them to make a decision is so difficult sometimes! 

breathe, breathe....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2010)

It is a tiring one is it not?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

When it is ultimately their responsibility, it is knackering...  __~


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup, just had a __~ too and it helped a little bit


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2010)

draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

lots of asbo tenants today - string them up etc


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2010)

Just had a fairly big delivery to load up.  Normally I stay out the way, but was a good excuse to hang round the warehouse for a couple of hours and escape the office


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

I got some XO today for £1.25 Badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

only half an hour to go..... then I need to cycle this massively heavy bag home.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 2, 2010)

right, offski for me, will be thinking of you draggers when i'm supping free ales tomorrow, see you on weds, laters


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, offski for me, will be thinking of you draggers when i'm supping free ales tomorrow, see you on weds, laters


 
free ale? 

I think I'm going to put monday work day to bed and head home - 1/5 of the week done!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

I've not done very much today so need to work my arse off tomorrow... getting together a publication that won't go to print because someone fucked off on holiday! 

1/3 of my week will be done in 20 mins though  

oh, and paulie... you cunt


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've not done very much today so need to work my arse off tomorrow... getting together a publication that won't go to print because someone fucked off on holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and paulie... you cunt




yeah Paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 2, 2010)

cheers!!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 2, 2010)

Houuuurs to go for me yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Houuuurs to go for me yet.


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2010)

finally back from toon. 

defence counsel didn't show up until 11:30 and once we finally got started it turned out that a member of the jury knew all of our witnesses 

so it's off to newcastle again tomorrow with a new jury


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2010)

LOSEDAY! Morning people!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

morning Hustler! 

I'm up early for some reason


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2010)

Moring Mart! Yeah, me too. Just *bing* the old eyes sprang open at 645  

Today I'm going to:

1. Go to the library (Idea Store ), pay off fine (£1.50) and get some tomes.
B. Pay in a HB cheque.
III. Mooch about east end a bit.

Go see Toy Story 3

Busy busy


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning 


drcarnage said:


> so it's off to newcastle again tomorrow


I suppose there's worse places to be on a Loseday morning


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2010)

Mornin losers!

Did ya miss me yesterday?  Did ya?  I threw a sicky   I wasn't gonna but then my lass offered to cover for me and me boss is on holiday so I thought 'wtf, why not?' 

Ahhhh - 4 day week


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning, morning... ah Friday eve already 



The E1 Hustler said:


> Go see Toy Story 3
> 
> Busy busy


^ I want to do this 



sojourner said:


> Mornin losers!
> 
> Did ya miss me yesterday?  Did ya?  I threw a sicky


I thought you had Monday booked off anyway... getting used to you being a part-timer


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2010)

Bee - you cunt 

Nah - only had Friday booked off

Is it me, or are the boards running like a fucking great big pile of sludge this morning?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning campers!

Back from Belgium, had a great time - art, architecture, gardens, frites, beer and dogs!

Forgot my breakfast (weetabix) this morning - boo - so had to have 2 chgoclate biscuits instead - hurrah


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> frites, beer and dogs!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Not altogether! The fantastic B&B where we stayed had two brown labradors and they were just great! When we went out into the garden for a wander they came with us.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2010)

Well that's ok then


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2010)

Last day for me before three days in France.  Life is hard....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2010)

Again? You've only just got bloody back! 

I would just like to say that I fucking hate this job sometimes.  I am so FUCKING sick and tired of answering the phone through my lunch break.  Seriously considering putting all fucking calls through to voicemail from now on when I'm eating


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Again? You've only just got bloody back!


 
It's just two nights staying with friends at their parents' house in Northern France.  So essentially free apart from the ferry.  They've been nagging us to go for ages and we finally had to give in, even though it means putting up with their brattish kids.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> Back from Belgium, had a great time - art, architecture, gardens, frites, beer and dogs!
> 
> Forgot my breakfast (weetabix) this morning - boo - so had to have 2 chgoclate biscuits instead - hurrah


*waves at queeny*


Sounds like a lovely weekend, did you have moules? (or is that French? ).

I'm really struggling to eat today, I feel a bit shit and want to go home, but have 15 articles to edit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *waves at queeny*
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely weekend, did you have moules? (or is that French? ).
> ...


 
No moules this time but I did have cheese croquettes and shrimp croquettes which were delicious!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's just two nights staying with friends at their parents' house in Northern France.  So essentially free apart from the ferry.  They've been nagging us to go for ages and we finally had to give in, even though it means putting up with their brattish kids.


 
Sounds fucking ace - just play hide and seek with the kids, and don't go seeking


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No moules this time but I did have cheese croquettes and shrimp croquettes which were delicious!


They do sound nice.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

3/10 of the week done and dusted


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

You finished at half 1?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You finished at half 1?


 
no  but the morning session was over with the arrival of lunch-time, now we are well into the 4th/ 10th of the week


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

my maths is awful on Tuesdays.

Just over an hour and I'm 2/3 done.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2010)

Another 45 mins for me - don't know what fraction that is, I was never very good at them


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

well 1 hour is 1/35 of the week , so 45 minutes is 3/140 I think


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2010)

Fucking well had enough of today

Want to sleep


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

1/35 of the week to go until home time


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fucking well had enough of today
> 
> Want to sleep


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330696-how-often-do-you-nap?p=10936535#post10936535


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 1/35 of the week to go until home time


 
1/37 for me 

Still an hour though


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330696-how-often-do-you-nap?p=10936535#post10936535


 


I am really, really REALLY fucking sick to death of answering the phone to cockends all day


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 1/37 for me
> 
> Still an hour though


 
so my fractions need re-working for your example


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes!  We're not all 35hpw part timers


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes!  We're not all 35hpw part timers


 
we are practically not in at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

Two. More. Articles.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ten. More. Minutes.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I suppose there's worse places to be on a Loseday morning



It was an alright day. Fucking knackered now tho. Back to the office tomorrow


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was an alright day. Fucking knackered now tho. Back to the office tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2010)

Back to the office tomorrow.
Not the best of days. Not even in a PM 'haha' sense sadly, but onwards and upwards eh.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Back to the office today. 
Not hurrying though, can't be arsed yet.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

morning marines!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Another glorious day in the drag. A day in the drag is like a day on the farm. Every meal is a banquet, every paycheck a fortune, every formation a parade! I love the drag!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2010)

back in the office today


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Morning 

Just me and cuntboss in for the entire day today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

What day is it today? Humpday? I forget these days, they blur into one mainly! Oh well, the weekend is but two sleeps away now. 

I wonder what the FNG is wearing today? Will report back soon


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2010)

on my third coffee already


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> on my third coffee already


 
I had a little over a pint this morning. Water for the rest of the day methinks. Gonna be a busy one it seems, maybe this will counter the drag?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2010)

today is my..... friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday 

I have an itchy eye though and shitloads to do before 3pm


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> on my third coffee already


 
one tea to start with , first coffee now that I am chained to a desk


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 4, 2010)

urgh! drank shedloads of ales yesterday, feeling very jaded today....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> today is my..... friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday
> 
> I have an itchy eye though and shitloads to do before 3pm








cunt..... etc....


have a fab time off


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

I have social media types here today 
They sicken me


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> today is my..... friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday
> 
> I have an itchy eye though and shitloads to do before 3pm


 
Singing eye eye itchy itchy eye!
Singing eye eye itchy itchy eye! 
Singing eye eye itchy, eye eye itchy, eye eye itch itch eye!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2010)

I wonder if I can retreat to another room to do some work.

People are starting to be annoying.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have social media types here today
> They sicken me


 
poke them, foursquare them, tweet them etc etc


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2010)

another coffee might help


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have social media types here today
> They sicken me


That would make a good tweet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2010)

Working at home today which so far has involved going for a blood test. I haz a plaster on my arm now


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That would make a good tweet


 
I would so definitely RT that


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Needs a hashtag though

#socialmediacunts ?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Needs a hashtag though
> 
> #socialmediacunts ?


 
we could get it in trending topics


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have social media types here today
> They sicken me


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cunt..... etc....
> 
> 
> have a fab time off


I will 



kittyP said:


> Singing eye eye itchy itchy eye!
> Singing eye eye itchy itchy eye!
> Singing eye eye itchy, eye eye itchy, eye eye itch itch eye!


wut?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 4, 2010)

i feel dizzy. even just sitting down and doing nothing makes me feel dizzy. is it hometime yet please?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> People are *starting* to be annoying.


They are fucking well constantly annoying in here

Anyhow, areet gobshites. I hate work, did I mention?



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i feel dizzy. even just sitting down and doing nothing makes me feel dizzy. *is it hometime yet please?*


 
No, sadly not Paulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Nearly lunch time though.  Small mercies and all that.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2010)

That depends on whether you have to answer the phone/door/tenant queries all the way through your fucking lunch break, eh?

I have put the phones onto voicemail today before I fucking kill someone


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like an urgent visit to the post office/bank/pub is required.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like an urgent visit to the post office/bank/pub is required.


 
Heh - there'll be an extended post office visit at approx 3pm today


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Think I'll pop to the shop to escape cuntboss' exciting conversation for a while


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 4, 2010)

Bit of a dull morning, running around getting things signed off by people who seem to only come into work one day a week  

Was only supposed to be working until 12.30  but I'm fucking off now to take my afternoon off (whats left). To have a wander around Hackney or Brixton is the dilemma?!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

over half the week now over - it's the downward slope towards the weekend!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2010)

So busy, squeezing a days work into 6 hours


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Heavens opened big time!!!!!


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 4, 2010)

Cunting downpour


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Mega isn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2010)

We had them first, last week 

So heavy you got soaked just looking at it!

I am trying to get hold of my daughter for fucking aaaages now.  House phone - no answer, mobile - no answer

What the fuck is she fucking doing???


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

seems to have stopped now in NW1


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am trying to get hold of my daughter for fucking aaaages now.  House phone - no answer, mobile - no answer
> 
> What the fuck is she fucking doing???


 
Eating all your cakes


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2010)

I have to cycle home in that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Who the fuck is she fucking doing???



Not me


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have to cycle home in that


 
but today is your friday, so the heavens have to punish you for having a shortened week


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Eating all your cakes




and on that note I'm off... see you losers on Tuesday 

(ok, you're not losers... have lovely weekends you lovely cunts)




marty21 said:


> but today is your friday, so the heavens have to punish you for having a shortened week


The heavens suck


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Haz burrito


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2010)

busy, busy, busy today.

how's everyone's day been?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> busy, busy, busy today.
> 
> how's everyone's day been?


 
full of the usual petty frustrations, broken up by lunch. Went to my usual caff today, after nightmare experience yesterday, went to caff across the road, and saw lady from usual caff in there, (chatting not eating) I felt like I'd betrayed her, so I over tipped today in a desperate and pathetic attempt to gain her forgiveness


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

What did you order?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What did you order?


 
spicy chicken with crispy bacon, cup of tea. 

yesterday I had chicken as well

tomorrow I will have something else


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> full of the usual petty frustrations, broken up by lunch. Went to my usual caff today, after nightmare experience yesterday, went to caff across the road, and saw lady from usual caff in there, (chatting not eating) I felt like I'd betrayed her, so I over tipped today in a desperate and pathetic attempt to gain her forgiveness


 
which is better?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> spicy chicken with crispy bacon


Did it have any unusual garnishes?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Which has the more comfortable seats?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> which is better?



each have their qualities - the chicken in pitta bread has lettuce and tomatoes with it, the chicken and crispy bacon was only livened up a generous sprinkling of pepper, I could have asked for salad, but I declined the offer.  



neonwilderness said:


> Did it have any unusual garnishes?



see above 



Badgers said:


> Which has the more comfortable seats?



difficult to say, both have standard caff chairs - the conversation is better in the usual caff though, which usually swings it for me .


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like you got off lightly. You might want to stick to one from now on though, to avoid further retribution.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like you got off lightly. You might want to stick to one from now on though, to avoid further retribution.


 
lunch is a battlefield 

I get no problems when I go to the portuguese place around the corner - best sausage and egg sarnie EVAH! I ration myself to one (sometimes 2 ) a week.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah, I'd stick to one if I were you. you never know what might happen


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Eating all your cakes


 
 

Oh actually, just remembered, haven't got any in 

I missed the opportunity to call Bee a massive cunt as well


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I get no problems when I go to the portuguese place around the corner - best sausage and egg sarnie EVAH! I ration myself to one (sometimes 2 ) a week.




The decent cafe round here has closed down.  Hardly surprising though, their specials were all £3 and the portions were ridiculously huge.



sojourner said:


> I missed the opportunity to call Bee a massive cunt as well


Do it retrospectively on Tuesday


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Do it retrospectively on Tuesday


 


what an excellent idea! I'll just make a note in my diary


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Nearly time, surely nearly time?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I missed the opportunity to call Bee a massive cunt as well


 haha


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Long day was loooooonger than loooong!! Social media hurts my mind and there is too much of it going on. Oh well, tomorrow is Friday Eve and I may or may not be in the office!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

Up and dragging at 06:00 and WFH today which is good/bad.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

just about to head out, is it gonna rain today, is it? should I take my mac in a sac?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just about to head out, is it gonna rain today, is it? should I take my mac in a sac?


 
it's raining here oop north, but then again, it's always raining oop north


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just about to head out, is it gonna rain today, is it? should I take my mac in a sac?


 
I now have an image of Marty lying on the sofa, wearing a mac in a sac, boots on, eating micro-chips from the box and moaning about the lunch cafe dilemma!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Needs a hashtag though
> 
> #socialmediacunts ?


 
Don't..... 

I now have a hashtag and Hootsuite and other things to steal my precious time!! Perhaps worst of all I have a *Maximum Traction 20 Minute per day Twitter Regime* which I am supposed to follow


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it's raining here oop north, but then again, it's always raining oop north


It's lovely and sunny in the proper north


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

Gah, too many coffees now. 
Should I have squash?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gah, too many coffees now.
> Should I have squash?


 
yes! yes! 

you'll be pissing all morning 

haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Long day was loooooonger than loooong!! Social media hurts my mind and there is too much of it going on. Oh well, tomorrow is Friday Eve and I may or may not be in the office!


 
Have you seen this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Have you seen this?


 
yes


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I now have an image of Marty lying on the sofa, wearing a mac in a sac, boots on, eating micro-chips from the box and moaning about the lunch cafe dilemma!!!!!


 
have you set up a web cam?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Don't.....
> 
> I now have a hashtag and Hootsuite and other things to steal my precious time!! Perhaps worst of all I have a *Maximum Traction 20 Minute per day Twitter Regime* which I am supposed to follow


 
A twitter regime?


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

Morning! We had takeaway chinese last night.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Have you seen this?


 
It won't open but I get the idea from the url


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have you set up a web cam?



Web 'cams' plural already in place 



marty21 said:


> A twitter regime?


 
I know, I know  



cesare said:


> Morning! We had takeaway chinese last night.


 
Whatdidyouhave? 
Whatdidyouhave? 
Whatdidyouhave?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Whatdidyouhave?
> Whatdidyouhave?
> Whatdidyouhave?


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Whatdidyouhave?
> Whatdidyouhave?
> Whatdidyouhave?




crispy breaded scallops with chilli sauce
singapore noodles
chicken with cashew nuts
chicken with vegetables in oyster sauce
spicy aubergine thingy

mmmmm


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Web 'cams' plural already in place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

crikey! 

I sent you an invite to the Intelligent Social Media group on Linkedin - hope it is of help   I actually know some of the people in it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> crikey!
> 
> I sent you an invite to the Intelligent Social Media group on Linkedin - hope it is of help   I actually know some of the people in it



Will check via hootsuite shortly for this


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2010)

Morning fuckstix!

Just had a fucking ace viewing - dead keen, and the girly had absolutely _ginormous _knockers     I spent most of it envisioning taking her bra off, and how low they'd hang    Yes, I'm that fucking shallow 

Anyhooooo....it's not hometime yet, is it?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning fuckstix!
> 
> Just had a fucking ace viewing - dead keen, and the girly had absolutely _ginormous _knockers     I spent most of it envisioning taking her bra off, and how low they'd hang    Yes, I'm that fucking shallow
> 
> Anyhooooo....it's not hometime yet, is it?


 
pics?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pics?


 
Only in my mind marty, only in my mind


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

toast or sarnie?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> toast or sarnie?


 
toast

I might have a toasted sausage and egg sarnie today

from the Portuguese place


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2010)

tits on toast?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2010)

I am being very healthy lately and having a banana for first brekky, and then blueberries mixed with biopot raspberry yoghurt for second brekky


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> tits on toast?


 
thanks very much, that'll do nicely


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> thanks very much, that'll do nicely


 
You know, I can never ever buy soft white baps in shops without smirking to myself


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2010)

I am bored already and it's only 10.30am. Still I got some free Shredded Wheat and mini-Shrdeeded Wheat at Paddington this morning


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2010)

Great, now they're talking what male celebrities they'd shag. Do some work ffs!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning! We had takeaway chinese last night.


so did i, egg fried rice, bean curd with veg in a black bean sauce, with mini veggie spring rolls and some sweet dipping sauce, washed down with a 7-Up, nom!

morning all


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

Sadly my uncle died last night. We all knew it was coming, a very aggressive cancer and in the later stages his mind was going quickly. My first blood relative on either side of my parents to pass away since grandparents. He was a cantankerous old sod and a bit rough round the edges but a decent sort in the main


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly my uncle died last night. We all knew it was coming, a very aggressive cancer and in the later stages his mind was going quickly. My first blood relative on either side of my parents to pass away since grandparents. He was a cantankerous old sod and a bit rough round the edges but a decent sort in the main


 
 Sorry to hear that Badgers


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so did i, egg fried rice, bean curd with veg in a black bean sauce, with mini veggie spring rolls and some sweet dipping sauce, washed down with a 7-Up, nom!
> 
> morning all



Mmmmm


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly my uncle died last night. We all knew it was coming, a very aggressive cancer and in the later stages his mind was going quickly. My first blood relative on either side of my parents to pass away since grandparents. He was a cantankerous old sod and a bit rough round the edges but a decent sort in the main


 


Sorry to hear that badgers


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly my uncle died last night. We all knew it was coming, a very aggressive cancer and in the later stages his mind was going quickly. My first blood relative on either side of my parents to pass away since grandparents. He was a cantankerous old sod and a bit rough round the edges but a decent sort in the main


 very sorry to hear that, badgers


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your uncle bajjy - hope you give him a good send off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2010)

yes, condolences on your uncle's passing badgers.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

I finally bought operation good guys, I hope it turns up today 

I'm on my third day of dizziness, starting to piss me off now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> Sorry to hear that Badgers


 
Always sad this but it seemed like he was in so much pain and confused it was the best for him. 

I liked the chap who swore like a drunken docker and had a great wheezing laugh. He was a professional at working the 'benefits system' and never did a days work in his life  but did run a mean fish pond. He was a natural with water filtration systems! 

His kids are my closest cousins and I have to drop them a line later on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly my uncle died last night. We all knew it was coming, a very aggressive cancer and in the later stages his mind was going quickly. My first blood relative on either side of my parents to pass away since grandparents. He was a cantankerous old sod and a bit rough round the edges but a decent sort in the main


 
Sorry to hear that badgers


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah well....

Logged off work, out for a bit now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly my uncle died last night. We all knew it was coming, a very aggressive cancer and in the later stages his mind was going quickly. My first blood relative on either side of my parents to pass away since grandparents. He was a cantankerous old sod and a bit rough round the edges but a decent sort in the main


 
sorry for your loss.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Always sad this but it seemed like he was in so much pain and confused it was the best for him.


Sounds that way.  Still not good to hear though


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Always sad this but it seemed like he was in so much pain and confused it was the best for him.
> 
> I liked the chap who swore like a drunken docker and had a great wheezing laugh. He was a professional at working the 'benefits system' and never did a days work in his life  but did run a mean fish pond. He was a natural with water filtration systems!
> 
> His kids are my closest cousins and I have to drop them a line later on.



That's a great portait you painted off him, there. Tough isn't it ... where the natural death closes by a generation. It was similar when my aunt died a couple of years back and my cousins were going through that. All best.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

buy that dress for wedding I have no real interest in or book tickets for inception at the imax?  this may be the last money I have if I get a bad decision. 

gonna go to the nhs walk in centre in a bit, see if the dizziness is a problem with me earoles or the poxy ms playing up, third day of it and although it was like being on drugs at first I am a bit bored of it now, third day it's been like this, fuckin thing. I had a dream where someone was holding onto my tooth and it snapped off leaving the root and the tooth was all manky and blackened, apparently it means I have health problems and should see a doctor lol, me? health problems? LOL!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> buy that dress for wedding I have no real interest in or book tickets for inception at the imax?  this may be the last money I have if I get a bad decision.
> 
> gonna go to the nhs walk in centre in a bit, see if the dizziness is a problem with me earoles or the poxy ms playing up, third day of it and although it was like being on drugs at first I am a bit bored of it now, third day it's been like this, fuckin thing. I had a dream where someone was holding onto my tooth and it snapped off leaving the root and the tooth was all manky and blackened, apparently it means I have health problems and should see a doctor lol, me? health problems? LOL!



 I get dizziness/nausea sometimes, it's not fun.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah I've had it before, just not run on for three days, might as well get me earoles checked init.


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

Good to get it checked teeps. Not fun 

Dress or cinema ... hmm, I'd say dress, it does look lovely.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

it is lovely, I dunno what to do   like I'm pretty sure I'm not even gonna enjoy this wedding, I hate them generally, I've got other dresses I could wear and tbh I was only planning on sticking around for a couple of hours at the do then fucking off back to the hotel room and watching porn. 

wheras I've wanted to book inception for ages and never had the money, and I know I'll actually enjoy that.


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> it is lovely, I dunno what to do


 
Oh! I thought Garf was meant to be getting you it?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

fuckin car problems init, the garage we took it to has fucked it up, so going to another one on monday, is gonna cost about 2k to put right. oh and we are gonna take them to court about it.


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> fuckin car problems init, the garage we took it to has fucked it up, so going to another one on monday, is gonna cost about 2k to put right.


 
Oh gawd  First garage should refund for fucking it up?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah they should! they are cunts though! going to small claims init


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah they should! they are cunts though! going to small claims init


 
Good plan! It's supposed to be quite easy to do, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

you know court shit is never easy lol


----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> you know court shit is never easy lol


 
True


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

Am in walk in centre now, bet they will be fuckin useless!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh dear!!! A names just flashed up on the board to see Nurse Joke! I can't fuckin handle the lols in this place!!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope I get to see Nurse Joke!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2010)

It's not me earoles! Beengiven a script that may or may not work! Woo! I didn't get to see nurse joke though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

Blimey TP, you need an MOT and an upgrade girl!!! 

Working from home drag is bearable. Am currently drinking Addlestones in the sun


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2010)

Addlestones in the sun and you're at home?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Addlestones in the sun and you're at home?


 
SW2/SW9/SE24 are home yes?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2010)

Wut? 

You in the pub?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wut?
> 
> You in the pub?


 
That is an ecumenical (SIC?) matter young lady! I consider all the world a pub, as some may consider it a stage


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

The last post at 14:44 on a Friday Eve people? 
I have one day out and you lot take your eyes off the ball. 
Put on the pointy hat, stand on the naughty step and I will deal with you later!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Just me then


----------



## cesare (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm here too!

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning!!! 
Late late late!!! 
Shower time then off!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

morning 

bastard train was late


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Still on the bus. 

Barely been in the office this week
Only 2 or 3 days in next week
Only 4 days the week after
Only 2 days the week after that

This is an acceptable situation ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning 

Start of my two week holiday this afternoon.  Technically I'm not off for another week, but cuntboss is (allegedly) off next week which is as good as a holiday


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm hoping for a quiet day today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Technically I'm not off for another week, but cuntboss is (allegedly) off next week which is as good as a holiday


 
Excellent  

Saw Bee the cunt last night. She has deserted us for some festival. It is like losing a limb and the drag is a poorer place without her  

(have fun though Bee) x


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Like totally overslept today, just got on the bus. Off to Oxford this afternoon, leaving early to get to paddington. Getting in late, leaving early, a totally acceptable situation.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2010)

Good work 

Scan reading that makes it look like you overslept and just woke up on a bus on Oxford.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm hoping for a quiet day today


 
it's the curse!  it's the curse! 

haha!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Like totally overslept today, just got on the bus. Off to Oxford this afternoon, leaving early to get to paddington. Getting in late, leaving early, a totally acceptable situation.


 
Its like, a totally acceptable situation for a Friday dude.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

*yawwwnnnnn*

morning - am a bit bleary eyed this morning, and attempting to buck myself up with a nice zingy ginger and lemon tea.  chasing tenants for money is not fun - they keep coming up with the same excuses, piss poor show really

I am also hoping for a nice quiet day


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Start of my two week holiday this afternoon.  Technically I'm not off for another week, but cuntboss is (allegedly) off next week which is as good as a holiday


 
*inserts obligatory CUNT remark*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *yawwwnnnnn*
> 
> morning - am a bit bleary eyed this morning, and attempting to buck myself up with a nice zingy ginger and lemon tea.  chasing tenants for money is not fun - they keep coming up with the same excuses, piss poor show really
> 
> I am also hoping for a nice quiet day


 i didn't know you were a rent collector


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't know you were a rent collector


 
I manage a business centre, so I guess in effect part of my job is rent collecting.  If I don't collect it, I don't get paid


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

TFIF basically


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *inserts obligatory CUNT remark*


 


Actually I've just noticed I'm on answerphone duty this weekend, so my holiday doesn't start until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's "Thought of the day" has just arrived by email:



> "You have to be willing to do the things today that others won't do in order to have the things tomorrow others won't have."


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I manage a business centre, so I guess in effect part of my job is rent collecting.  If I don't collect it, I don't get paid


 
I totally collect rent as well, it pays for weekends in Oxford -


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that I will sell my office chair and get one of *these* to use instead. This could work, it could really work people!!!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> TFIF basically


eh up Paulie!



neonwilderness said:


> Today's "Thought of the day" has just arrived by email:


What the fucking fuck does that even mean?!  makes my head hurty



marty21 said:


> I totally collect rent as well, it pays for weekends in Oxford -


ooo I like Oxford.  Only been once but totally loved the place


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

I have put a monumental pile of washing away, opened up all the windows, cleaned manky cat litter tray, cleaned the kitchen. 
Having a fag until house-mates washing is done so I can get ours in. 

I had a sudden burst of energy. 
I think ill just keep going until my back says no more now.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think that I will sell my office chair and get one of *these* to use instead. This could work, it could really work people!!!


 
I can just see your bosses face if he walked in to the office to find you sitting in one of those at your desk


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> eh up Paulie!
> 
> 
> What the fucking fuck does that even mean?!  makes my head hurty
> ...



I've been a few times before, but only for the day, spending Friday night,  Saturday and Sunday there, should be good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Today's "Thought of the day" has just arrived by email:


is someone doing your thinking for you?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

Marty? Have you been surfing?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Marty? Have you been surfing?


 
I'd totally like to, but no, I've never been .


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I have put a monumental pile of washing away, opened up all the windows, cleaned manky cat litter tray, cleaned the kitchen.
> Having a fag until house-mates washing is done so I can get ours in.
> 
> I had a sudden burst of energy.
> I think ill just keep going until my back says no more now.



By god that place had better be spotless or it will be hell to pay!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> By god that place had better be spotless or it will be hell to pay!!!!!


 
don't forget the G&T waiting for you when you come back from a hard day's drag.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

it's like a funeral director's office here. you could hear a pin drop it's so quiet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh god oh god oh god Job Centre _*making*_ me apply for a £6ph job today. Patronising, rude and clueless phone call yesterday;

JC+ monkey: <outlines job description> So, does that sound like something you'd be interested in?
Me: Well, no, not really....
JC+: If you don't apply we'll stop your money...
Me: YES I KNOW SO WHY ASK THEN?
JC+: See you tomorrow then.



and you can FECK OFF with your 'Haha '


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'd totally like to, but no, I've never been .


 
 

I can quite see you on a surf board actually


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> don't forget the G&T waiting for you when you come back from a hard day's drag.


 
As long as I am the one drinking it then it's all good brother.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> As long as I am the one drinking it then it's all good brother.


 
that's what I meant to say


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's like a funeral director's office here. you could hear a pin drop it's so quiet.


 
Paulie Paulie Paulie! Have the rules changed? Can they _*make*_ me apply for stuff on pain of being cut off BEFORE 13 weeks now?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Oh god oh god oh god Job Centre _*making*_ me apply for a £6ph job today. Patronising, rude and clueless phone call yesterday;
> 
> JC+ monkey: <outlines job description> So, does that sound like something you'd be interested in?
> Me: Well, no, not really....
> ...


 

You will get there Ms Hustle.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's what I meant to say


 
Its a bit too early for a GnT now isn't it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Paulie Paulie Paulie! Have the rules changed? Can they _*make*_ me apply for stuff on pain of being cut off BEFORE 13 weeks now?


grey area tbh. rules suggest not, practice (and what we've been hearing lately) suggests otherwise. if your 2 claims link, i.e. they're less than 8 or 12 weeks apart, then requirements can kick in sooner as well.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Its a bit too early for a GnT now isn't it?


 
true, but now I have a vision of Badgers in a spinning Bow tie, and nothing else, carrying  a G&T on a tray to you

and the vision will not leave me EVER!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> true, but now I have a vision of Badgers in a spinning Bow tie, and nothing else, carrying  a G&T on a tray to you
> 
> and the vision will not leave me EVER!


 
. 

Badgers, you better come home like that now or I am gonna be so disappointed!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> grey area tbh. rules suggest not, practice (and what we've been hearing lately) suggests otherwise. if your 2 claims link, i.e. they're less than 8 or 12 weeks apart, then requirements can kick in sooner as well.


 
Oh, ugh. Yeah, two claims might link - can't face working it out and counting weeks etc.

Tbh I would like some structure back in my life (since not working since 28/5) but also I am wondering -- if I 'take' this gig then the agency comes through with something good (i.e. thrice the money etc) then I can just quit £6ph gig and remove myself from the system, right? They're not going to make me sign a 6 month contract or anything, right?

Thanks for advice


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> .
> 
> Badgers, you better come home like that now or I am gonna be so disappointed!


 
He needs to come to all of our houses like that. Well new social media, I see a start up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Paulie Paulie Paulie! Have the rules changed? Can they _*make*_ me apply for stuff on pain of being cut off BEFORE 13 weeks now?


 you're supposed to keep to your job seekers agreement, which may include having to apply for x numbers of jobs a week.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've been a few times before, but only for the day, spending Friday night,  Saturday and Sunday there, should be good.


 
Have fun!

Have you been up the Carfax Tower?  I HAD to go up and have a look around - it wasn't that long after reading His Dark Materials trilogy, so I had a right chuffer on me


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Have fun!
> 
> Have you been up the Carfax Tower?  I HAD to go up and have a look around - it wasn't that long after reading His Dark Materials trilogy, so I had a right chuffer on me


 
can't remmber, mebbe, I'll put it on the to do list - I've read the trilogy as well, loved it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you're supposed to keep to your job seekers agreement, which may include having to apply for x numbers of jobs a week.


 
Yes, and I have done. I am applying for jobs left, right and centre and keep more records than they require. I've certainly not been 'warned' about not doing it correctly, if that's what you mean...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

The Dark Materials books are possibly the books I have most enjoyed reading.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> up the Carfax Tower



Euphemism alert! *clangclangclang*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Oh, ugh. Yeah, two claims might link - can't face working it out and counting weeks etc.
> 
> Tbh I would like some structure back in my life (since not working since 28/5) but also I am wondering -- if I 'take' this gig then the agency comes through with something good (i.e. thrice the money etc) then I can just quit £6ph gig and remove myself from the system, right? They're not going to make me sign a 6 month contract or anything, right?
> 
> Thanks for advice


no worries. i think the jobcentre staff are getting a lot of pressure from the people above them to shove people into any job at all, regardless of suitability so i do feel a bit sorry for them to a small degree. 

against that however, we've had so many calls from single parents who are being bullied effectively into accepting completely unsuitable positions, 40 hours p/w even though, by law, they only need to do 16 hours so that they can fit around childcare responsibilities that it's quite depressing to listen to the tales of woe. my friend was told he should apply for a cinema usher job, 8 hours a week, even though it would mean him still claiming jsa cos they'd only disregard £5 of his "earnings".... oh, and they're making him go to new deal, even though new deal have said that they don't have any money to send him on any training.....


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Today's "Thought of the day" has just arrived by email:


 
wtf?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can't remmber, mebbe, I'll put it on the to do list - I've read the trilogy as well, loved it.



Oo yes then, you have to go!  I got a bit emotional actually 



kittyP said:


> The Dark Materials books are possibly the books I have most enjoyed reading.


Have to say, I agree with you.  Certainly the most pleasantly surprised I've ever been by a so-called kid's book(s)  


The E1 Hustler said:


> Euphemism alert! *clangclangclang*


 
Heheh trust you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> The Dark Materials books are possibly the books I have most enjoyed reading.


 
very good books, I read them all in about a week, sad when I finished them tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no worries. i think the jobcentre staff are getting a lot of pressure from the people above them to shove people into any job at all, regardless of suitability so i do feel a bit sorry for them to a small degree.
> 
> against that however, we've had so many calls from single parents who are being bullied effectively into accepting completely unsuitable positions, 40 hours p/w even though, by law, they only need to do 16 hours so that they can fit around childcare responsibilities that it's quite depressing to listen to the tales of woe. my friend was told he should apply for a cinema usher job, 8 hours a week, even though it would mean him still claiming jsa cos they'd only disregard £5 of his "earnings".... oh, and they're making him go to new deal, even though new deal have said that they don't have any money to send him on any training.....


 
I am most definitely being railroaded into this - clearly a targets issue.

Hmm. It's an agency mass-meeting/interview today and actually the agency would be mad to accept me to this position, knowing I'd leave or not suggest something 'better'. I'm being snobby about it a bit but come _on_.

I'm going to have to go with this flow and see what happens and not stop looking for other things. I will be back to you about WTC and shit as I've calculated my bsic outgoings and my prospective income from this situation and it's -£18. Minus eighteen quid.

Hmmm. Wtf has my life come to?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> He needs to come to all of our houses like that. Well new social media, I see a start up.


 
FuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoff!!!! 
I am juggling this shit and have to start a blog next week


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

I am starting to lose the cleaning mojo now. 
Next wash is in though. I'll have some weetabix and wait for it to finish before I start again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning all! Terrible journey to work, cancelled trains and traffic jams.

However there was a lady on the bus with massive tits! They were quite well covered under a stripey top but their quantity could not be hidden! I'm glad she sat upstairs as I may have just stared at them


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> FuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoff!!!!
> I am juggling this shit and have to start a blog next week


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

Just realised that I've forgotten my wallet


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However there was a lady on the bus with massive tits! They were quite well covered under a stripey top but their quantity could not be hidden! I'm glad she sat upstairs as I may have just stared at them


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just realised that I've forgotten my wallet


 
tsk

dickhead


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

Right, I scraped together some change and I have a total of £3.27.

Do I:

a) get some lunch
b) put the money on a horse/scratchcards
c) starve myself and save the money for a pint on the way home


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right, I scraped together some change and I have a total of £3.27.
> 
> Do I:
> 
> ...


 
scratchcard! scratchcard!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> FuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoffFuckoff!!!!
> I am juggling this shit and have to start a blog next week


 
RT THIS!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right, I scraped together some change and I have a total of £3.27.
> 
> Do I:
> 
> ...


 
Lunch

and then pop into the pub on the way home and try and find someone to blag a pint off, or convince the barmaid that Old Fred left a pint in the pumps for you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just realised that I've forgotten my wallet


 
I think the bad man should take some money off the kids to pay for gambling and lunch


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right, I scraped together some change and I have a total of £3.27.
> 
> Do I:
> 
> ...


 
why don't you ask in the pub and see if you can have a bar bill?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Lunch
> 
> and then pop into the pub on the way home and try and find someone to blag a pint off, or convince the barmaid that Old Fred left a pint in the pumps for you


 
"Old Fred"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
I know you enjoy my pain PM but the dancing smiles make me crack up every time!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> why don't you ask in the pub and see if you can have a bar bill?


 
You think they'd let me?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think the bad man should take some money off the kids to pay for gambling and lunch


 
They're not here today. 

If they were I would have relieved them of their pocket money already.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You think they'd let me?


 
don't know: depends on the pub. if it's a proper free house & you're a regular you've got a chance, if it's a chain no point asking.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know: depends on the pub. if it's a proper free house & you're a regular you've got a chance, if it's a chain no point asking.


 
it's a wetherspoons


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it's a wetherspoons


 
no chance of getting a score off hr?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Lunch on the company today
It will be mostly liquid 
Win


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch on the company today
> It will be mostly liquid
> Win


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no chance of getting a score off hr?


 
No chance!

tbf not going to the pub after work for a day isn't going to kill me


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No chance!
> 
> tbf not going to the pub after work for a day isn't going to kill me


 
yeh but when you've spent your money on scratchcards you'll need some money for lunch


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No chance!
> 
> tbf not going to the pub after work for a day isn't going to kill me


stand in the street for half hour with cap in your hand.

that way, you can spend a pleasant half hour gathering in some beer tokens and you get to chat to your fellow citizens at the same time!

job's a good un.....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> stand in the street for half hour with cap in your hand.
> 
> that way, you can spend a pleasant half hour gathering in some beer tokens and you get to chat to your fellow citizens at the same time!
> 
> job's a good un.....




and the bitch needs to dance too


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and the bitch needs to dance too


 
is that a euphemism for something?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> is that a euphemism for something?


 
no, I only give money to dancers


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Lunch options as follows: 

6oz Cheese & Bacon Burger 
With chips and salad 

British 8oz 21 day aged Rump Steak
With grilled mushroom, grilled tomato & chips with a choice of peppercorn


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch options as follows:
> 
> 6oz Cheese & Bacon Burger
> With chips and salad
> ...


 
i'd go for the burger cos you don't want a steak that's been sitting about for three weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Done 

Would you suggest 3 pints with it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

subway opposite me has a banner saying "under new management" and they've tied balloons everywhere and are trying to harass passers by into the shop.

not a fucking chance, i'm off to the cafe for egg, chips and beans now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch options as follows:
> 
> 6oz Cheese & Bacon Burger
> With chips and salad
> ...


 
Burger for me - the addition of cheese swung it for me!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

I need to go and get something to eat, so I can take this fuckin anti dizzy drugs and my eyes started to get sore, maybe I should make an appt with my doctor...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm off to the cafe for egg, chips and beans now



Get a photo please


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had an awesome idea for a website too, I just need to find how it can make money.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> subway opposite me has a banner saying "under new management" and they've tied balloons everywhere and are trying to harass passers by into the shop.
> 
> not a fucking chance, i'm off to the cafe for egg, chips and beans now


 
I salute you sir 

I opted for the greasy saussie and fried egg butty (runny yolk, oh yeh) with brown sauce, a diet coke, and a Galaxy bubbles bar


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I've had an awesome idea for a website too, I just need to find how it can make money.


 
Do a business plan

Go here www.businesslink.gov.uk  they have templates n shit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I've had an awesome idea for a website too, I just need to find how it can make money.


 
Porn?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Do a business plan
> 
> Go here www.businesslink.gov.uk  they have templates n shit


 
it's a bit complicated for that yet, I need to speak to someone who knows stuff about shit and some other stuff...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Porn?


 
nope, not porn!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

A soft brown bap with huge prawns, loads of baby leaf salad and mayo for me. 
It was yummmmmmmy!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> nope, not porn!


 
Don't waste my time


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

oh I know who to call!! brb!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> it's a bit complicated for that yet, I need to speak to someone who knows stuff about shit and some other stuff...


 
If you wanna make money out of it, then a business plan will give you a basic idea of whether you can or not.  They're not difficult or even long - can be dead simple


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> A soft brown bap with huge prawns, loads of baby leaf salad and mayo for me.
> It was yummmmmmmy!


 
Hmm?  Baps? 


tribal_princess said:


> oh I know who to call!! brb!


 
GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> A soft brown bap with huge prawns, loads of baby leaf salad and mayo for me.
> It was yummmmmmmy!



Were they okay the prawny prawny?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> oh I know who to call!! brb!


 
Let us know what Stanley Edwards says.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Were they okay the prawny prawny?


 
Total yum!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Padawan Learner is eating a coronation chicken baguette
It looks shit frankly


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought some dinner instead of scratchcards. I just couldn't take the risk


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner is eating a coronation chicken baguette
> It looks shit frankly


 
coronation chicken generally is ime


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Let us know what Stanley Edwards says.


 
no. keep it to yourself. life is too short to listen to stan


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

oh - three minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I bought some dinner instead of scratchcards. I just couldn't take the risk



Fail  



drcarnage said:


> coronation chicken generally is ime



Yeah, pointless stuff and far to yellow to be in a sarnie


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

2 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> oh - three minutes to the weekend


 
c  u  n  t


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> If you wanna make money out of it, then a business plan will give you a basic idea of whether you can or not.  They're not difficult or even long - can be dead simple


 
I'll do one of those then later on, just spoken to a contact who thinks it could be a very good idea


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Let us know what Stanley Edwards says.


 
wasn't him!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'll do one of those then later on, just spoken to a contact who thinks it could be a very good idea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get a photo please


to late chief, i've already scoffed it.


sojourner said:


> I salute you sir
> 
> I opted for the greasy saussie and fried egg butty (runny yolk, oh yeh) with brown sauce, a diet coke, and a Galaxy bubbles bar


yes, a fizzy drink is a fine idea to wash the tasty morsels down. i opted for a ben shaws cream soda classic


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

cream soda


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

spicy chicken, crispy bacon, cup of tea £3.40  good times

now I hear that there are delays in London-Oxford train services, due to scallies nicking cabling , so no direct changes and probably packed trains later on when I do get a train - and I won't have a reserved seat either  - bad times


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> to late chief, i've already scoffed it.
> yes, a fizzy drink is a fine idea to wash the tasty morsels down. i opted for a ben shaws cream soda classic


 
I've not had cream soda since I was about 12

Was it green?  And did you have a scoop of ice cream on the top?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've not had cream soda since I was about 12
> 
> Was it green?  And did you have a scoop of ice cream on the top?


no, it's ckear and comes in a can


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no, it's ckear and comes in a can


 
borrrING 

Is it hometime yet?  I have fun I have to be getting on with


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> coronation chicken generally is ime


 
It should be so nice but is always such a let down. 
Especially when they go and put sultanas or even APRICOTS in it!!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've not had cream soda since I was about 12
> 
> Was it green?  And did you have a scoop of ice cream on the top?


 

I use to love cream soda. Had it recently and it was disgusting. Sooooooo sweet and nothing else.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I use to love cream soda. Had it recently and it was disgusting. Sooooooo sweet and nothing else.


 
I had dandelion and burdock a couple of years ago and it was rank compared to how I remember it


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I had dandelion and burdock a couple of years ago and it was rank compared to how I remember it


 
Same here, although that might have just been because it was mass produced crap.  There's a health shop up here that used to sell home made Sarsaparilla which was quite nice.  Dunno if it's still there though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm. 'Interview' went slightly better than I predicted as I got pulled out of the herd and offered an admin posish (instead of a warehouse thing they initially offered). The power of my CV can not be denied. Trouble is it's only £7.50ph  I know I'm probably being the snotty cunt about these rates but, you know, it's London and it's _me_.

Also want me to pay for own CRB but fuck that shit. Kicked up miniscule stink and didn't sign the thing but they let me go with no hassle so I dunno.

Irons in fire a bit now today, too, thank cunting fuck for that


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Mass produced by a different mass producer I reckon

Best pop I ever had was my dad's homemade ginger beer.  Fucking HELL it was sharp


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

They can make you pay for your own CRB?!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> They can make you pay for your own CRB?!!!


 
Well, yeah. I think it's up to the company - no directives or anything to say either way. I mean - it's only £23 but I don't want to pay it. Why should I? The company does work for the Home Office which I imagine could handle the cost itself. Fuck 'em. I was FORCED to go for this so they can pay.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I had dandelion and burdock a couple of years ago and it was rank compared to how I remember it


 
Its not as good as when I was a kid but I still quite like it.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mass produced by a different mass producer I reckon
> 
> Best pop I ever had was my dad's homemade ginger beer.  Fucking HELL it was sharp


 

Ooooh yummy!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Well, yeah. I think it's up to the company - no directives or anything to say either way. I mean - it's only £23 but I don't want to pay it. Why should I? The company does work for the Home Office which I imagine could handle the cost itself. Fuck 'em. I was FORCED to go for this so they can pay.


 
Its not that normal to pay for your own CRB when working for one company. 
I would only do it if I wanted to do free lance work that required it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Its not that normal to pay for your own CRB when working for one company.
> I would only do it if I wanted to do free lance work that required it.


 
Apparently a CRB is non-transferable (from company to company)? And also one can't get one oneself (oneoneone) Has to be a company 'applying' for it on one's behalf... I just had a quick squizz at a moneysavingexpert thread. I don't know and don't care cuz I am hoping and actually praying that it won't become an issue that I have to research any further


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Apparently a CRB is non-transferable (from company to company)? And also one can't get one oneself (oneoneone) Has to be a company 'applying' for it on one's behalf... I just had a quick squizz at a moneysavingexpert thread. I don't know and don't care cuz I am hoping and actually praying that it won't become an issue that I have to research any further


 
I only have experience of them in education. 
I know that mine are transferable within borough but I guess the LEA/council is the company. 

What do people do who work freelance and are not contacted to a company but need to be CRBed?
Maybe you have to be registered as your own sold trader or something and do it though your own company?

Either way, I would tell them to pay for it, especially if your not that keen on taking the job.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> They can make you pay for your own CRB?!!!


 
I had a crb check done last year, cost me nowt!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's pretty fucking low for a company to ask a person who is still on the dole to shell out for it!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah both ^

*FUCK THEM AND THEIR TWENTY THREE KNICKER *


:wails:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Yeah both ^
> 
> *FUCK THEM AND THEIR TWENTY THREE KNICKER *
> 
> ...



Yeah!! Plus they might find out you are a nonce


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah!! Plus they might find out you are a nonce


 
bad times


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah!! Plus they might find out you are a nonce


 
Well yeh, that and the dealing, just rubs it in really dunt it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

CRB checks are only paid for at discretion of employer and they don't have any fixed duration so a new employer can insist you do another one, even if you've got one done relatively recently. You can ask the employer if they will accept your previous check if it is quite recent but it's at their discretion.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah! Good idea time! Why not go to Jobcentre and say that you want to take the job but don't have the reddies for the CRB - they should have a discretionary fund that can pay this for you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> CRB checks are only paid for at discretion of employer and they don't have any fixed duration so a new employer can insist you do another one, even if you've got one done relatively recently. You can ask the employer if they will accept your previous check if it is quite recent but it's at their discretion.


 
My last sparkling clean enhanced is from 2009  

There aren't any rules about paying for them, are there? They can pay or demand the em[loyee pay, right? Depends on individual policy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Ah! Good idea time! Why not go to Jobcentre and say that you want to take the job but don't have the reddies for the CRB - they should have a discretionary fund that can pay this for you.


 
The form from the employer (that I didn't sign) said 'I understand £23 will be taken from my first wage packet t pay fr this' etc etc


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> My last sparkling clean enhanced is from 2009
> 
> There aren't any rules about paying for them, are there? They can pay or demand the em[loyee pay, right? Depends on individual policy?


 
pay for it you dealing nonce


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

hic


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> hic


 
liquid lunch good?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pay for it you dealing nonce


 
Add manslaughter to the list  *shakes fist*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> liquid lunch good?


 
hic


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> hic


 
did you foursquare pub?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a curry pot noodle and taken some pills


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

CRB checks..... 

One day I went missing after some company drinks. 
The guys at work were concerned so said to Boss Man they were gonna call some hospitals. 
His response was flattering -_ It is Badgers for fucks sake, don't call the hospitals, call the fucking police stations_!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

you so did foursquare it 

i sees it 


/stalker


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did you foursquare pub?


 
I am foursquareing my sandwich


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

I think I have done as much cleaning as my back can handle. 
The kitchen, living/dining room, hall, main bathroom and shower room are looking a lot better. 
They hadn't _all_ been done for an embarrassing amount of time.
Failed on the actual bath and shower as I couldn't bend at the right angle to do anything to them 

Rock and fuckin roll!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you so did foursquare it
> 
> i sees it
> 
> ...



You are not the mayor of me  

hic


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I think I have done as much cleaning as my back can handle.
> The kitchen, living/dining room, hall, main bathroom and shower room are looking a lot better.
> They hadn't _all_ been done for an embarrassing amount of time.
> Failed on the actual bath and shower as I couldn't bend at the right angle to do anything to them
> ...



you deserve a G&T served to you by a naked man with a revolving bow tie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> CRB checks.....
> 
> One day I went missing after some company drinks.
> The guys at work were concerned so said to Boss Man they were gonna call some hospitals.
> His response was flattering -_ It is Badgers for fucks sake, don't call the hospitals, call the fucking police stations_!!!



You secretly luv your rep 

I am chums with someone who got arrested for barking at a police dog. Same rep


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you deserve a G&T served to you by a naked man with a revolving bow tie


 
You are one of the reasons my wife thinks about stuff  

hic


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you deserve a G&T served to you by a naked man with a revolving bow tie


 
Are you offering Marty? I think Badgers might be a bit pissed


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

hic


----------



## cesare (Aug 6, 2010)

Where's my fucking bankcard


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Are you offering Marty? I think Badgers might be a bit pissed


 
I will hold him up


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

Am watching Jeremy Kyle, a White couple with a mixed race baby had a DNA test, turns out he's not the daddy, I for one am in fucking shock.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

You are all cnuts, is it time to go home? 

hic


----------



## cesare (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Am watching Jeremy Kyle, a White couple with a mixed race baby had a DNA test, turns out he's not the daddy, I for one am in fucking shock.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I will hold him up


 
Ok now that is _really_ a disturbing image.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

cesare said:


>


 
I know! I can't believe it!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You are all cnuts, is it time to go home?
> 
> hic


 
I'm off early in a couple of minutes


----------



## cesare (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I know! I can't believe it!



I can imagine the looks of shock in the audience! Noooooo!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

I am going to the bank to pay in HB cheque then I'm coming home to eat a veggie burger in bed while reading a play.

That's my plan


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Ok now that is _really_ a disturbing image.


 
I'll be behind, you won't see me, the huge revolving bow tie should hide me enough until the G&T is served correctly with ice and lime


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

Fuck fuck fuck!!! I just banged my knee really hard and everything went all swimmy and I felt sick. 
Quite a nice endorphins feeling now though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> I am going to the bank to pay in HB cheque then I'm coming home to eat a veggie burger in bed while reading a play.
> 
> That's my plan


 
Do you remember who you use to have meat in bed?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I know! I can't believe it!


 
Are there fists flying yet? Has he called her a slaaaaag! Or is he going to stand by her and the baby? I need to know!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you remember who you use to have meat in bed?


 
When, or who? Yes to both. The latter more recently than the former


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, why is nobody even looking at the door yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention most inportant bit - HALF BOTTLE OF FLAT CAVA FOR TEA!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

The E1 Hustler said:


> Oh, forgot to mention most inportant bit - HALF BOTTLE OF FLAT CAVA FOR TEA!


 
You are classy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are classy


 
Right backatcha, pigtails 

Wait: pigtails used to be my little teehee thing to say to people but it doesn't really work on there, what with an actual Pigtails


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

I wanna know what is happening in Jeremy Kyle with the kid and the Dad who's not it's Dad!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Where is my fucking bus?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Ok now that is _really_ a disturbing image.


 
He said up, not in 

Rayyy, into the home run now, just been on extended visit to the bank


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

__~


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are there fists flying yet? Has he called her a slaaaaag! Or is he going to stand by her and the baby? I need to know!!!


 
He said he was gonna stand by her, lol I give it three months


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> He said he was gonna stand by her, lol I give it three months


 
Ta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

I just had a clear a pube off the loo seat before I could sit down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2010)

Right ya fuckers I am outta here 

Good weekend y'll, laters!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Tara queeny!  have a good un







ya pigtailed cunt


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I just had a clear a pube off the loo seat before I could sit down


 
Rank!!!!!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to Tesco. Oh the heady heights of my Friday.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Kinell kitty, you know how to have a good time, don't ya?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I just had a clear a pube off the loo seat before I could sit down


 
Grey?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2010)

Right gobshites - I am OUTTA here woohoo!!!! Drugs!! Beer!! Rock n roll!!!  Filthy sex!! Rayyyyyyy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Bye all


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you remember who you use to have meat in bed?


this is the most ununstanderable post of the day!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2010)

Failed in my own fail right there. 
This is why I must never post ever again. 
I need a team of free range monkeys (ideally with wings) doing this writiting stuff for me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2010)

that's why we love you badgers! 

that's why you must post for evermore tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

Glumday 

Up late despite sleeping till 5pm then back to bed again about 8pm!!! Massive sleeps!!!

Oh well, quick coffee then shower and off to the dragalot.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

back at the drag, nice weekend in Oxford, despite delays on trains due to scallies nicking cabling, on the way up. stayed in the old Oxford Nick, in a cell, seemed quite big, seemed a bit of a holiday camp if you ask me.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

How can _more _work appear on my desk when I was last to leave on Friday?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> How can _more _work appear on my desk when I was last to leave on Friday?


 
Saturday worker fairies?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Saturday worker fairies?


 
Well fairies or someone who's incapable of using the internal post.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

Good start to the day. 
The system asked me to update password as it had expired. 
Tried to update password and it would not work. 
Called the help-desk and asked them to update it. 
Turned out the help-desk monkeys password has also expired. 
He tried to update password and it would not work either. 
I await further news.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning all.

Cuntboss is actually off which is a surprise.  There's still 7 emails from her already though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

at work early


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good start to the day.
> The system asked me to update password as it had expired.
> Tried to update password and it would not work.
> Called the help-desk and asked them to update it.
> ...


 


The last time I had trouble like that I had to give the help desk my the password I was currently using.

I now use sensible ones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good start to the day.
> The system asked me to update password as it had expired.
> Tried to update password and it would not work.
> Called the help-desk and asked them to update it.
> ...


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> How can _more _work appear on my desk when I was last to leave on Friday?


 


haha


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

no password issues for this marine


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

We're all in strung out shape, but stay frosty, and alert


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We're all in strung out shape, but stay frosty, and alert


 
you on point?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2010)

she decided to stay at home and have a duvet day! 

and i've had to come to work! 

muslim lady, burqua etc, in news agent doing scratch cards just now?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good start to the day.
> The system asked me to update password as it had expired.
> Tried to update password and it would not work.
> Called the help-desk and asked them to update it.
> ...


 
Heh - best excuse for fucking about though eh?

I have Tuesday blues on a Monday morning.  There's a song in there somewhere.  Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah bollocks

Just looking in the bog mirror whilst washing my hands and wondered why my face looked funny.  I forgot to put fucking mascara on this morning due to extreme fuckwittery   I have everything else on slap-wise, apart from mazzy.  I look like I've got no eyelashes


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah bollocks
> 
> Just looking in the bog mirror whilst washing my hands and wondered why my face looked funny.  I forgot to put fucking mascara on this morning due to extreme fuckwittery   I have everything else on slap-wise, apart from mazzy.  I look like I've got no eyelashes



pic?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

Password fixed but mentally busy today!!! 
I need more hours in the day and am missing the drag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Password fixed but mentally busy today!!!
> I need more hours in the day and am missing the drag


 
what is your new password?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what is your new password?


 
Badgers123 of course


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you on point?


 
Me and Vasquez as usual


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2010)

been found fit for work. dunno wtf they have sent me, they didn't ask me most of the stuff on here, got a dr's appt weds afternoon because apparently they supplied information, but if it's as bullshit as me apparently filling in a questionnaire then they didn't. FFS I don't fucking need this shit.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Badgers123 of course


 


Mine was "KillerJapaneseRobot3000"


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Me and Vasquez as usual


 
379 and a wake up


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Badgers123 of course


 
on-line banking too?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> been found fit for work. dunno wtf they have sent me, they didn't ask me most of the stuff on here, got a dr's appt weds afternoon because apparently they supplied information, but if it's as bullshit as me apparently filling in a questionnaire then they didn't. FFS I don't fucking need this shit.


fucking dolts. definitely lodge an appeal against the decision, somewhere in the region of 65% of appeals are currently being found in favour of the claimant under this scheme.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pic?


 
God no - I look like my eyes have alopecia 

Still, good thing is, I have almost finished writing a song   It's called Wrong Day Tuesday Blues, and is to the tune of Bessie Smith's Empty Bed Blues 

Oh, and I did just eat all the pies (2 meat and potatoes with brown sauce )


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> God no - I look like my eyes have alopecia


 haha


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> been found fit for work. dunno wtf they have sent me, they didn't ask me most of the stuff on here, got a dr's appt weds afternoon because apparently they supplied information, but if it's as bullshit as me apparently filling in a questionnaire then they didn't. FFS I don't fucking need this shit.


 


Another battle you could do without then!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
meanie 


sorry to hear that tp - support the appeal idea though, good luck with that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

To-do list is never going down, currently sitting at 72


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> To-do list is never going down, currently sitting at 72


 
ho ho


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> To-do list is never going down, currently sitting at 72


 
lol


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Monday seems to be taking longer than usual


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that too marty.  Reckon there's some kinda govt conspiracy going on, networking all the clocks and stretching out the hours 

I'm gonna go the 'bank' in a sec - 'bank' being Tesco.  I need a drink tonight.  A nice couple of glasses of nurturing red medicine as I cook a nurturing panful of soup   And then retire to bed at about 8pm


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

a cuppa would be grand right about now


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

I just slurped the last of my ginger and lemon cuppa and veh nice it was too 

Right, off to the 'bank'


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I just slurped the last of my ginger and lemon cuppa and veh nice it was too
> 
> Right, off to the 'bank'


 
see you tomorrow then - those queues are humungous I hear


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

i managed to make myself a ninja cuppa


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> been found fit for work. dunno wtf they have sent me, they didn't ask me most of the stuff on here, got a dr's appt weds afternoon because apparently they supplied information, but if it's as bullshit as me apparently filling in a questionnaire then they didn't. FFS I don't fucking need this shit.



"It seems that not being able to stand/walk/balance + cognition problems means you're 'fit for work' - your Big Society" Please tweet/retweet folk ... @Number10gov

Fucking idiots! Will help with appeal if I can though I don't know much about benefits etc.

Morning all


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> "It seems that not being able to stand/walk/balance + cognition problems means you're 'fit for work' - your Big Society" Please tweet/retweet folk ... @Number10gov
> 
> Fucking idiots! Will help with appeal if I can though I don't know much about benefits etc.
> 
> Morning all



don't tell me it's morning! the day is very nearly complete!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> see you tomorrow then - those queues are humungous I hear



Do you know, they get longer every day

Some fucking cunt of a delivery driver just stood on and broke my door wedge


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a sleep in


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Do you know, they get longer every day
> 
> Some fucking cunt of a delivery driver just stood on and broke my door wedge


 
how the fuck can you break a door wedge?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone know if this 'questionnaire' that I apparently filled in was an IB50 form? If so I didn't even receive one to fill in, so no wonder I've got no idea what half this shit is and didn't get asked about it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how the fuck can you break a door wedge?


 
Easy if you're a 6 foot big fat clumsy fucker with big boots on

He tried to turn round and say 'oh your door wedge is broken'.  I said 'you mean you broke it', glared at him, and he scarpered


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> He tried to turn round and say 'oh your door wedge is broken'.  I said 'you mean you broke it', glared at him, and he scarpered


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2010)

finally this 3 week long Monday draws to an end


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2010)

yes indeedy - my arse and I are going home now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2010)

Hectic one today, little drag to speak of! Called it a day and on the bus now (not slyly sipping a cider) which is lurching all over the show.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2010)

today fucking dragged 

still got a bit of work to do tonight but I think I may put that off until tomorrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Anyone know if this 'questionnaire' that I apparently filled in was an IB50 form? If so I didn't even receive one to fill in, so no wonder I've got no idea what half this shit is and didn't get asked about it.


probably.as an existing claimant.

otherwise it would be an ESA50 form. which is much of a muchness. and is something that they, the dwp, appear to take very little account of i'm afraid.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 9, 2010)

Night-time drag.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor Ms T 

Early start into the the Loseday Drag here today. 
Just tidying up some emails and stuff, nothing exciting.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Raining too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

definitely driving in today - not waiting around in the rain for a bus.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, it is really chucking it down in SW2  

Forecast not too bad for later in the day but it is not a sunny Loseday. Shame I have not got a car or an umbrella, guess I am gonna get a bit damp!!!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2010)

Approximately 15 minutes to go and then off until Friday.  I feel like death warmed up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Morning all.  Struggling to get going, could be a long day


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Struggling to get going, could be a long day


 
Hopefully not as long as yesterday.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

really quick drive in as well


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Hopefully not as long as yesterday.


 
My yesterday went fairly quickly, so going quicker than that would be good


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

3 days to pay day - been a long month pay-wise, eeking out for the next 3 days


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> My yesterday went fairly quickly, so going quicker than that would be good


 
I was falling asleep by 3 o'clock yesterday. I've foolishly left all my tedious tasks for this week so it looks like today will drag just as much as yesterday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2010)

yawn! still in bed. no drag today, yay!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yawn! still in bed. no drag today, yay!


 
cunt


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

I hate you paulie - you massive cunt

Hmmm...I am ever so slightly muzzy headed today.  Really shouldn't have finished that bottle of red last night, although it felt great at the time   No early night even, and off out tonight too 

morning campers btw.  I remembered to put mascara on today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2010)

*turns over and snuggles*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I hate you paulie - you massive cunt



^^^ this


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *turns over and snuggles*


 
twat


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> twat


 
this ^^^^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2010)

got a bit of marshall jefferson going on, nice cup of tea and thinking i might go to the flicks this avvo for toy story 3


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh this is too much

Mods - ban the cunt 

*puts paulie on ignore, and goes so far as to put a fucking contract out on him, the utter CUNT*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Started work at about 05:30. Now on route to the office drag in the rain. Lovely British August weather this, only the umbrellas spoil it


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh this is too much
> 
> Mods - ban the cunt
> 
> *puts paulie on ignore, and goes so far as to put a fucking contract out on him, the utter CUNT*



this^^^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

you're really taking the piss now Paulie


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> you're really taking the piss now Paulie


 
string 'em up etc


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Paulie VS The Drag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Paulie VS The Drag


 
there  can be only one winner 


we are borg


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> string 'em up etc


 
this ^^^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2010)

*yawns, rolls over, slurps tea, waves at sojjy and t'other draggers*

_Envy is the art of counting the other fellow's blessings instead of your own_ 

*scarpers*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Commuting along....

So many chuggers in Clapham. Not sure if I pity them or loathe them?


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmm just received a cheque for £68.03 which I'm pleased about in one way but not pleased about in another i.e. it should have been for over a grand but the liquidators are paying dividends at 6p in the £


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Better than nothing I suppose.  Not by much though!


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Better than nothing I suppose.  Not by much though!


 
Yeah, I guess so. I've had a few clients go under but this one left a bit of a nasty taste tbh.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Commuting along....
> 
> So many chuggers in Clapham. Not sure if I pity them or loathe them?


 
Loathe them.

Leeds city centre is full of the cunts. I must get chugged at least half a dozen times every dinner time


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm considering various jobs at the moment, as I'm coasting along being very bored with the current job.

Just researching the whole embalming/mortuary asst etc thing at the moment.  Strange I know, but I've been really interested in dead bodies since I was a little kid

Dunt seem to be many jobs going though


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm considering various jobs at the moment, as I'm coasting along being very bored with the current job.
> 
> Just researching the whole embalming/mortuary asst etc thing at the moment.  Strange I know, but I've been really interested in dead bodies since I was a little kid
> 
> Dunt seem to be many jobs going though



 The job market is a bit dead atm


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The job market is a bit dead atm


 
I knew I could count on you


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I knew I could count on you


 
Of corpse!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yeah, I guess so. I've had a few clients go under but this one left a bit of a nasty taste tbh.


I'm not surprised.  This kind of thing is what puts me off considering going freelance full time.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> This kind of thing is what puts me off considering going freelance full time.



Heh.... 

I have a page on my website listing companies who have defaulted on their contracts and payments and the list includes details of court actions. It is great when companies refuse to answer calls/emails and then suddenly a search on their company name in Google shows the world not to do business with them. I even allocate a little budget to SEO just for them


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh....
> 
> I have a page on my website listing companies who have defaulted on their contracts and payments and the list includes details of court actions. It is great when companies refuse to answer calls/emails and then suddenly a search on their company name in Google shows the world not to do business with them. I even allocate a little budget to SEO just for them


 
you play hardball!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you play hardball!


 
Nope... 

If someone emails/calls me and tells me they are having problems then I do anything I can to help them. 
If they ignore me, blatantly lie to me, accuse me of lying then I take them to the fucking cleaners.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh....
> 
> I have a page on my website listing companies who have defaulted on their contracts and payments and the list includes details of court actions. It is great when companies refuse to answer calls/emails and then suddenly a search on their company name in Google shows the world not to do business with them. I even allocate a little budget to SEO just for them




I've finally tracked down the source of the rancid smell in the office down to a rogue bin that hadn't been emptied.  I was beginning to think it was me


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nope...
> 
> If someone emails/calls me and tells me they are having problems then I do anything I can to help them.
> If they ignore me, blatantly lie to me, accuse me of lying then I take them to the fucking cleaners.


 
Does anyone ever cut up rough e.g. threats to sue?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nope...
> 
> If someone emails/calls me and tells me they are having problems then I do anything I can to help them.
> If they ignore me, blatantly lie to me, accuse me of lying then I take them to the fucking cleaners.


 
I am having problems paying that invoice, I've spent most of my money on cocaine and hookers, and wasted the rest, could we come to some sort of arrangement on repayment?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've finally tracked down the source of the rancid smell in the office down to a rogue bin that hadn't been emptied.  I was beginning to think it was me


 

Was there a haddock in it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> Does anyone ever cut up rough e.g. threats to sue?


 
Yep.... 

I get threatened and have NEVER once been to court. 
If you keep a meticulous trail from start to finish then you have many legs to stand on.


----------



## cesare (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yep....
> 
> I get threatened and have NEVER once been to court.
> If you keep a meticulous trail from start to finish then you have many legs to stand on.


 
It's something to think about doing, that's for sure ...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

and I'd like regular payment holidays to enable me to pay for more hookers and cocaine 

kthxbi


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's something to think about doing, that's for sure ...



Been burned a lot of the years. If someone calls me and says 'sorry the payment will be three weeks late for X reason' then I email to confirm what has been said. This gives them the opportunity to correct the content of the phone call, if they don't then there is a paper trail.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Sarnie time


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

I like your style bajji

I have finished my lunch and still hungy.  Need more.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Need more.



I have some Wicked Pig Hog Roast Flavour Pork Snacks 







Are you jealous?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have some Wicked Pig Hog Roast Flavour Pork Snacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly am


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was there a haddock in it?


 
Fuck knows, it went straight into the main bin.  There'll be further investigations when the offender returns.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

a mate of mine once had someone (the ex of his then girlfriend) break into his flat, and piss in his kettle, and in his shoes 

you could use this as a template for revenge - the shoe bit could be used in a work environment, the shared office kettle would not be suitable for this sort of action.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Not sure that would work unless I pissed on his shoes while he was wearing them 

I think I'll bide my time for now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

__~ time soon?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> __~ time soon?


 
rude not to


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have some Wicked Pig Hog Roast Flavour Pork Snacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erm, no, funnily enough I'm not

Now, if we were in a pub, say, and I had a pint of Stella, and you had some proper pork scratchings, THEN I might be jealous

As it is, I've just stuffed my face with raspberry biopot yoghurt  and now planning a trip to the bank (a real one  today) about 3ish


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2010)

We don't get paid until after the weekend because the 15th falls on Sunday.  Shakes fist.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ms T said:


> We don't get paid until after the weekend because the 15th falls on Sunday.  Shakes fist.


 
we get paid on Friday because the 15th falls on Sunday 

doesn't shake fist


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2010)

It is just one of the many cuntish ways of Auntie.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

the september pay day is Monday 15th, which makes this a long month, 33 days


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Cheeky favour.... 

Can someone send me a test fax? 
I think mine is buggered


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't you just send one to yourself to check for buggery?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheeky favour....
> 
> Can someone send me a test fax?
> I think mine is buggered


 
will send invoice, and you'd better pay up pronto sonny jim 

*shakes fist*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Can't you just send one to yourself to check for buggery?


 
No, it is an electronic inbound thingy. 
I used to use faxes back when all this was fields.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> will send invoice, and you'd better pay up pronto sonny jim
> 
> *shakes fist*



Can you do it? 
If I PM you?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can you do it?
> If I PM you?


 
ok, go ahead, make my day - can't guarantee my fax machine isn't buggered though, I'll send you summat

can I send a fax from an old fashioned fax machine to your 21st century fax?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Did it work then?  We're all on tenterhooks.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can you do it?
> If I PM you?


 
Did you get my IMPORTANT fax?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Did you get my IMPORTANT fax?


 
post a picture of my hilarious fax


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

I sent it AGES AGO


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2010)

hurry up. i can't f5 this page forever


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

marty - was it a picture of a big cock and balls, with the obligatory 5 hairs and the spunk coming out the end?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Cheers Martster, it is working


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> marty - was it a picture of a big cock and balls, with the obligatory 5 hairs and the spunk coming out the end?


 
I faxed that one to you


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I faxed that one to you


 
Good job I gave you one of my most important tenants' fax number to send it to then, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Good job I gave you one of my most important tenants' fax number to send it to then, eh?


 
Phew! I put Badger's contact details on there


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Closer


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2010)

raining again - but this marine drove in today - no choice really - full tank, and not getting paid til friday so little money for bus fare  trying to eek out £20 

*listen to those fucking violins playing*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Phew! I put Badger's contact details on there


 
 you just made me snort out loud in reception


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Spitting lightly here


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

Careful, you might get a suspension from work for that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2010)

toy story 3 was good.

now watching sherlock.

pissing down.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2010)

twat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2010)

i did clean the veg cupboard earlier on, so that was hard work.

back to drag tomorrow....


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2010)

Home time


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

bye


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> toy story 3 was good.
> 
> now watching sherlock.
> 
> pissing down.


I want to see that.

I like Sherlock.... is it on tonight?

Not raining here.

First day back and I'm the last one in... fucking typical - got another fucker of a week ahead too!

Any news from the drag?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2010)

Sherlock on the iplayer now. 
Tis good  

Toy Story less bothered about


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2010)

yes, i watched it on i-player, first episode, surprisingly good drama.

am off to pub for pints


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

destroying files today so everyone's come in civvies.

i suspect i'll be the only person not dressed like a dork


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2010)

Morning 



drcarnage said:


> destroying files today so everyone's come in civvies.
> 
> i suspect i'll be the only person not dressed like a dork



It always amuses me when we have days like that and the MD comes in wearing a brand new 'old' clothes that he obviously never wears at any other time


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

i was right - everyone's dressed like dorks


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2010)

Photo?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

"line up everyone i want take a photo so people on the internet can laugh"


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Any news from the drag?


 
Yes - I missed the opportunity to call you a cunt before you went off Bee, so 

you cunt


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i was right - everyone's dressed like dorks


 
some people just can't rock the casual look


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember having to shift a load of old furniture several times in work once, and turned up in a vest, and everyone was stunned into silence when they saw my unshaven arm pits


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2010)

morning. bleurgh!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

[/B]





sojourner said:


> I remember having to shift a load of old furniture several times in work once, and turned up in a vest, and everyone was stunned into silence when they saw my *unshaven arm pits*



don't tease me with your hairy pits -


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> some people just can't rock the casual look


 
i can 

in fact i'm looking pretty fucking fly today


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yes - I missed the opportunity to call you a cunt before you went off Bee, so
> 
> you cunt


Ah, thank you 

I don't have a full week now until October


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2010)

cunt!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

had some sad news yesterday, a cousin of mine (Paddy) died yesterday, he was only 25, had some sort of seizure. I'm trying to see if I can go over to Ireland for the funeral on Saturday but may not be able to as we are short staffed. There's a vague plan of driving there with another cousin on Friday night, coming back on Sunday, but I'd have to make it to brum first, and have to catch a coach cos train fares will be ruinous. I haven't been to Ireland for about 10 years since my Aunty died, can't remember if I need a passport, and at the moment, I can't remember where my passport is 

RIP Paddy.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry to hear that marty


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry to hear about your cousin marty. rip


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cunt!!!


 haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2010)

Aw marty, really sorry to hear that  25 is too young. x


(if you book a specific train and buy 2 x singles it's about £16 each way to brum)


----------



## cesare (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that marty  I saw your RIP tweet on twitter last night, but I didn't realise it was for your cousin. 25


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can't remember if I need a passport, and at the moment, I can't remember where my passport is
> 
> RIP Paddy.


 you won't need a passport


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that marty, how upsetting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry to hear about your cuz marty, damned young age that is.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

cheers all, I think I might need photo ID and I have an old style paper driving licence, I'm going to look into trains - my brummie cousin isn't leaving until 10pm - all night driving ftw


----------



## Ms T (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear your bad news, Marty.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2010)

kinell, 25?  no age is it?  sorry to hear that mart


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheers all, I think I might need photo ID and I have an old style paper driving licence, I'm going to look into trains - my brummie cousin isn't leaving until 10pm - all night driving ftw


 
when i went to dublin in 2004 they let me in with a new deal photocard


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 11, 2010)

Fucking unwell - again! 


Sorry to hear Marty   xx


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> had some sad news yesterday, a cousin of mine (Paddy) died yesterday, he was only 25, had some sort of seizure. I'm trying to see if I can go over to Ireland for the funeral on Saturday but may not be able to as we are short staffed. There's a vague plan of driving there with another cousin on Friday night, coming back on Sunday, but I'd have to make it to brum first, and have to catch a coach cos train fares will be ruinous. I haven't been to Ireland for about 10 years since my Aunty died, can't remember if I need a passport, and at the moment, I can't remember where my passport is
> 
> RIP Paddy.


Sorry to hear that 

Have a look at Chiltern from Marylebone, I think they're cheaper than Virgin and not that much slower.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> when i went to dublin in 2004 they let me in with a new deal photocard


 
I have work Photo ID, maybe that'll work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2010)

Out of the drag loop today. 
Miss you all (except Pickmans of course) x


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2010)

Lunchtime!  Carrot and lentil soup, and toast


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

oh ffs it's all happy clappy pizza sharing now

i come here to earn money not talk about how "divine" dominos pizza is ffs


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

and i wish they didn't talk with their mouths full


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2010)

fucking bastard stupid chuggers all over the pavements outside work. went to get a salad and 7-up and 3 of the poxy idiots started on me, one after the other...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking bastard stupid chuggers all over the pavements outside work. went to get a salad and 7-up and 3 of the poxy idiots started on me, one after the other...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking bastard stupid chuggers all over the pavements outside work. went to get a salad and 7-up and 3 of the poxy idiots started on me, one after the other...


 
just tell them you already give to them, they thank you and stop hassling you, simples -


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking bastard stupid chuggers all over the pavements outside work. went to get a salad and 7-up and 3 of the poxy idiots started on me, one after the other...


 
Leeds was pretty bad this dinnertime too. 

I'm walking at a fast pace, hood up, headphones in and staring at the floor. Does it look like i want to be bothered?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2010)

Just found out that Mr. QofG's and I have been cast in a production of "Dangerous Corner" (https://www.samuelfrench-london.co.uk/books/dangerous-corner) taking place this November 

We play brother and sister....which is an improvement on my playing his Mother-in-Law which I have done. Twice!

In other news I appear to be attempting to eat my bodyweight in Celebrations, the combination of boredom, hormones and wishing I was back paddling in the sea at Scarborough rather than sitting at a desk and staring at the newbie


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Leeds was pretty bad this dinnertime too.
> 
> I'm walking at a fast pace, hood up, headphones in and staring at the floor. Does it look like i want to be bothered?


 
rocking the casual look as well


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Leeds was pretty bad this dinnertime too.
> 
> I'm walking at a fast pace, hood up, headphones in and staring at the floor. Does it look like i want to be bothered?


 
you're going to walk into someone or something if you continue like that.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you're going to walk into someone or something if you continue like that.


 
he might spot some dropped money though, swings and roundabouts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2010)

As of 4pm we are having an 'open' office for people to come in and celebrate the newbie's impending weddng......so far no one has visited


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> As of 4pm we are having an 'open' office for people to come in and celebrate the newbie's impending weddng......so far no one has visited


 
not even his fiance?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not even his fiance?


 
No  - though tbf this is only for people at work. We should have publicised the free wine and fondant fancies more!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No  - though tbf this is only for people at work. We should have publicised the free wine and fondant fancies more!


 
free wine? I don't know the fellah at all, but I'll make my way there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> free wine? I don't know the fellah at all, but I'll make my way there





People have now arrived!! Though they are not all drinking. I am off home anyway in a minute.....hope there will be some fondant fancies left!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> free wine? I don't know the fellah at all, but I'll make my way there


i'm with marty, hick!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2010)

'hic'


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2010)

Friday Eve today!
In fact this is my Freeday but because tomorrow I am off to a funeral. Takes the shine off it a bit I guess


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2010)

Bus is late  

(waits for the haha)


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you're going to walk into someone or something if you continue like that.


 
hasn't happened so far 



marty21 said:


> he might spot some dropped money though, swings and roundabouts


 
happened twice so far (a tenner and a twenty) 



Badgers said:


> Bus is late
> 
> (waits for the haha)


 
haha!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Friday Eve today!
> In fact this is my Freeday but because tomorrow I am off to a funeral. Takes the shine off it a bit I guess


 
Today is my Sunday.  And I have to spend the day waiting for a glazier to come because some twats decided to throw a full can of fanta through our dining room window last night.  Gave us quite a shock as we were sitting at the table at the time!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Friday Eve today!
> In fact this is my Freeday but because tomorrow I am off to a funeral. Takes the shine off it a bit I guess


 
aye, I'm still not sure when my cousin's funeral is, thought it was Saturday, might be Monday, I don't think the Catholics do Sunday funerals - should hear later today. Another cousin rang me up last night and said it was going to be Saturday or Sunday - so that's all cleared up then 

good news - found my passport so I do have photo ID


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Today is my Sunday.  And I have to spend the day waiting for a glazier to come because some twats decided to throw a full can of fanta through our dining room window last night.  Gave us quite a shock as we were sitting at the table at the time!


Bloody hell


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2010)

morning, coffee and choc croissant ahoy!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bloody hell


 
x 2!!

Play sounds ace queeny - nice one 

Friday eve finally.  I am attempting to join a writing site and have already written one piece for it - just need a fucking activation email now!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Today is my Sunday.  And I have to spend the day waiting for a glazier to come because some twats decided to throw a full can of fanta through our dining room window last night.  Gave us quite a shock as we were sitting at the table at the time!


 
blimey! the shits


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bloody hell


 
I know.  Luckily the blind was down and stopped the glass from shooting into the room.  Bloody kids.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning, coffee and choc croissant ahoy!


 
I had time to have a sausage and egg mcmuffin and a coffee this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Play sounds ace queeny - nice one


*goes to investigate*


oooh...





QueenOfGoths said:


> Just found out that Mr. QofG's and I have been cast in a production of "Dangerous Corner" (https://www.samuelfrench-london.co.uk/books/dangerous-corner) taking place this November
> 
> We play brother and sister....which is an improvement on my playing his Mother-in-Law which I have done. Twice!


Can we come see you?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just found out that Mr. QofG's and I have been cast in a production of "Dangerous Corner" (https://www.samuelfrench-london.co.uk/books/dangerous-corner) taking place this November
> 
> We play brother and sister....which is an improvement on my playing his Mother-in-Law which I have done. Twice!


 
Things are looking up on the acting front, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Today is my Sunday.  And I have to spend the day waiting for a glazier to come because some twats decided to throw a full can of fanta through our dining room window last night.  Gave us quite a shock as we were sitting at the table at the time!


 
Call the cops?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2010)

We reported it last night and a nice policeman rang me this morning.   Realistically there's nothing they can do - the can split in half so there isn't even any DNA evidence.  

Luckily we've got fully comprehensive insurance so it won't cost us anything, and the insurers (M&S) are brilliantly efficient.  The glazier's rung already, and they'll ring again half an hour before they come so I don't have to stay in all day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Today is my Sunday.  And I have to spend the day waiting for a glazier to come because some twats decided to throw a full can of fanta through our dining room window last night.  Gave us quite a shock as we were sitting at the table at the time!



Oh no 



BiddlyBee said:


> *goes to investigate*
> 
> 
> oooh...Can we come see you?



Of course 



Ms T said:


> Things are looking up on the acting front, eh?



Yes thank you


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Today is my Sunday.  And I have to spend the day waiting for a glazier to come because some twats decided to throw a full can of fanta through our dining room window last night.  Gave us quite a shock as we were sitting at the table at the time!


 
bloody hell!

it's incidents like these that make me feel glad about the quaint town i live in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2010)

Apple


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Apple



Pie?

It is so boring here - nowt much going on at all.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

Quogs, I though you had  just been cast in something else (damn I have forgotten what it was)?
You are going to be a busy bee and possible a bit schizophrenic?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2010)

Morning all.  Late start to the drag, as usual people have asked for loads of stuff before I'm off 

Just had a product demo from some company who Heston Blumenthal uses.  The guy only mentioned it about 10 times


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Quogs, I though you had  just been cast in something else (damn I have forgotten what it was)?
> You are going to be a busy bee and possible a bit schizophrenic?


 
I am rehearsing a show at the moment (in Carshalton) but that is on in just over a month so there will only be a crossover of a week or so


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The guy only mentioned it about 10 times


 
You should have said 'Heston who?'

Nearly lunchtime.  Am gonna make a nuked spud, with butter and crumbled goats cheese


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am rehearsing a show at the moment (in Carshalton) but that is on in just over a month so there will only be a crossover of a week or so


 
Ooh I am really excited for you!
I haven't done anything like that for so long.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2010)

I am doing some industrial/economic/corporate espionage which is great fun.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

weekend is looking a bit epic travel-wise - 

train to brum Friday night - then drive to holyhead with a couple of cousins - ferry at 2.30 in the morning - 3 hour ferry trip - into Dublin at about 6am - then drive to Roscommon for about 9/10am - funeral mass at midday - then the wake - til whenever - then drive back to dublin on Sunday afternoon - night sail back to Holyhead - then drive to brum, then out in brum for a drink, stay the night in brum probably - then train back to London on Monday at some point - booked Monday off, so no drag then


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2010)

Blimey marty that is a slog and a half!



kittyP said:


> Ooh I am really excited for you!
> I haven't done anything like that for so long.


You done a bit of acting then missus? 

This week is so so busy. I just keep getting passed more work, but today I have no lunch break so will leave early for the joys of lidl and tesco... woohoo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just found out that Mr. QofG's and I have been cast in a production of "Dangerous Corner" (https://www.samuelfrench-london.co.uk/books/dangerous-corner) taking place this November
> 
> We play brother and sister....which is an improvement on my playing his Mother-in-Law which I have done. Twice!(


good news, knew something would turn up


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am doing some industrial/economic/corporate espionage which is great fun.


 destroying the capitalist system from within - good work


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2010)

i had greggs for dinner


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i had greggs for dinner


 
what did you have?, eat in or takeaway?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You done a bit of acting then missus?


 
I did Performing Arts at college, specialising in Acting and Physical Theatre daaaaarling. 
Even started applying for drama schools but when I realised I couldn't stand the people at that stage of things, I thought it might be better to look in to other things. 

Have I never mentioned it before B?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Have I never mentioned it before B?


Never


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I did Performing Arts at college, specialising in Acting and Physical Theatre daaaaarling.
> Even started applying for drama schools but when I realised I couldn't stand the people at that stage of things, I thought it might be better to look in to other things.
> 
> Have I never mentioned it before B?




*jazz hands*


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Never



I cant tell if your taking the piss or not?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not taking the piss, you have never told me... but then not sure if you know what I studied


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

I studied Politics and American Studies if anyone needs to know


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2010)

i played mr micawber in the school production of oliver twist. even sang a song 

("that's your funeral" if anyone needs to know, can still remember the words)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I studied Politics and American Studies if anyone needs to know


I think I knew that


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was once in the chorus for a school production of 'songs from oliver' 

and I played the baddy role on the Pied Piper of Hamlyn - I had to learn loads more lines than Brendan Fucking Riggs who played the Pied Piper, I had to wear a curtain and a mayoral chain made out of milk bottle tops, yet he got all the glory - for saving the fucking kids 


where's the justice ?

*wails*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was once in the chorus for a school production of 'songs from oliver'
> 
> and I played the baddy role on the Pied Piper of Hamlyn - I had to learn loads more lines than Brendan Fucking Riggs who played the Pied Piper, I had to wear a curtain and a mayoral chain made out of milk bottle tops, yet he got all the glory - for saving the fucking kids
> 
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what did you have?, eat in or takeaway?


 
Takeaway.

I don't think I've ever seen a Greggs where you can eat in?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not taking the piss, you have never told me... but then not sure if you know what I studied


 
I did deffinatly know but have forgotten  
I know you studied something that involved linguistics at some point.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was once in the chorus for a school production of 'songs from oliver'
> 
> and I played the baddy role on the Pied Piper of Hamlyn - I had to learn loads more lines than Brendan Fucking Riggs who played the Pied Piper, I had to wear a curtain and a mayoral chain made out of milk bottle tops, yet he got all the glory - for saving the fucking kids
> 
> ...


 
I thought the pied piper didn't save the kids, I thought that was the point?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I thought the pied piper didn't save the kids, I thought that was the point?


 
didn't he save them for himself? took them off from the town because the evil mayor (a ground breaking performance from 10 yo me) wouldn't pay him for getting rid of the rats?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *didn't he save them for himself*? took them off from the town because the evil mayor (a ground breaking performance from 10 yo me) wouldn't pay him for getting rid of the rats?


 
Are you saying the Pied Piper was a nonce


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Takeaway.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a Greggs where you can eat in?



I might be thinking of another similar chain, Percy Ingles? I think it's called, you can enjoy their savoury and sweet snacks at a table inside


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you saying the Pied Piper was a nonce


 
I have my suspicions

all rat catchers = nonces


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2010)

AAARRRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!

shit shit shit shit shit

I just put some iodine on my infected piercing, and it hurts like a complete fucking FUCKER

At least it'll fucking work though - unlike everything else I've tried


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Takeaway.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a Greggs where you can eat in?


 
I think he's taking the piss mate

the southern cunt


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2010)

I theeeenk I am outta here soon


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I theeeenk I am outta here soon


 
?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I think he's taking the piss mate
> 
> the southern cunt


 
I so was not, I was mixing it up with Percy Ingles, where you can sit down and eat your sausage roll!


----------



## cesare (Aug 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was once in the chorus for a school production of 'songs from oliver'
> 
> and I played the baddy role on the Pied Piper of Hamlyn - I had to learn loads more lines than Brendan Fucking Riggs who played the Pied Piper, I had to wear a curtain and a mayoral chain made out of milk bottle tops, yet he got all the glory - for saving the fucking kids
> 
> ...



I was "crowd" in school production of Oliver 

Well done on the part Qoggy. Ms T, blimey, I bet that was a shock! Good job you're all insured properly an everything.

Busy day today, sorting things out. Got a friend to come and help, mainly filing. Two hours, £20, d'ya reckon that's fair? She only wanted a tenner but that's obv way too low.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2010)

Crime update:  window is now fixed.  Cat cushion (that was on the window seat - minus cat, thankfully) has been washed.  Sticky floor (from the fanta) is about to be cleaned.  I am making chutney with the windfall pears from my garden.  

*feels domestic*


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Crime update:  window is now fixed.  Cat cushion (that was on the window seat - minus cat, thankfully) has been washed.  Sticky floor (from the fanta) is about to be cleaned.  I am making chutney with the windfall pears from my garden.
> 
> *feels domestic*


 
Glad your alight. 
I dunno if I would be quite so calm. Well done you.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I so was not, I was mixing it up with Percy Ingles, where you can sit down and eat your sausage roll!


 
What would be the point though?  There's only 2, at a push 3, bites on a saussie roll!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Glad your alight.
> I dunno if I would be quite so calm. Well done you.


 
Well it wasn't the crime of the century.  Just a bit shit and random.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2010)

morning all


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning 

MD is in today, I won't be surprised if he asks me to come in for a day next week instead of having the full week off


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2010)

i have to do photocopying today


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2010)

Punishment for the bad man?


----------



## cesare (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What would be the point though?  There's only 2, at a push 3, bites on a saussie roll!


 
one might want to have 2 sausage rolls, a coffee, and maybe a cheese and onion slice, and a read of the paper


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning campers - wooohooo!  Freeday!!  Fair bit to do today - mostly financial bollocks.  Ace. 



drcarnage said:


> i have to do photocopying today



Swap ya



marty21 said:


> one might want to have 2 sausage rolls, a coffee, and maybe a cheese and onion slice, and a read of the paper


 
One might, if one were a lazy greedy fucker, yeh   Us Northerners eat on the hoof mate, we're double hard bastards even with food


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning campers - wooohooo!  Freeday!!  Fair bit to do today - mostly financial bollocks.  Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you need to slow down and enjoy your surroundings - even if it is the grim north  

all those mines, and factories, and slag heaps, there's beauty there if you look for it


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2010)

morning... only a few more hours!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Punishment for the bad man?


 
no, cos we're too fucking tight to spend a bit of money sending it out


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2010)

Dragging over to Woking at the moment. In the quiet carriage and sipping a coffee. Friday funeral drag is odd drag but there will be beer and tales of days gone by. Could have done with more sleep last night, when I say 'more' I mean any sleep last night but coffee helps.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Dragging over to Woking at the moment. In the quiet carriage and sipping a coffee. Friday funeral drag is odd drag but there will be beer and tales of days gone by. Could have done with more sleep last night, when I say 'more' I mean any sleep last night but coffee helps.


 
I have the friday funeral drag as well, leaving from work to get to brum, then driving with a couple of cousins through the night, night ferry, more driving, funeral, wake, sleep, breakfast, more driving, ferry, more driving, more drinking, sleep, train, home.


----------



## cesare (Aug 13, 2010)

Hope the journeys and funerals go as OK as possible, misters.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Dragging over to Woking at the moment. In the quiet carriage and sipping a coffee. Friday funeral drag is odd drag but there will be beer and tales of days gone by. Could have done with more sleep last night, when I say 'more' I mean any sleep last night but coffee helps.


 


marty21 said:


> I have the friday funeral drag as well, leaving from work to get to brum, then driving with a couple of cousins through the night, night ferry, more driving, funeral, wake, sleep, breakfast, more driving, ferry, more driving, more drinking, sleep, train, home.


Hope both go as well as they can.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> all those mines, and factories, and slag heaps, there's beauty there if you look for it


 
Has it been a while since you ventured up to God's Own Country then mart?

The mines are shut down.  The factories are shut down.  The slag heaps are no more, and are now cunting brown field sites for the greedy bastard property developers.

Call centres just don't cut it in terms of beauty.

Luckily, we still have breathtaking landscapes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2010)

I had to walk away from the 'puter this morning as it was running _so_ slow and was making me tense 

I could feel my fists bunching up and everything


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Has it been a while since you ventured up to God's Own Country then mart?
> 
> The mines are shut down.  The factories are shut down.  The slag heaps are no more, and are now cunting brown field sites for the greedy bastard property developers.
> 
> ...



tbf, London has great buildings but rubbish landscapes

been a while since I was up in Yorkshire/Lancashire - although I did spend a weekend in Madchester last year


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tbf, London has great buildings but rubbish landscapes
> 
> been a while since I was up in Yorkshire/Lancashire - although I did spend a weekend in Madchester last year


 
Hey, we have some cracking architecture too you know!  St Helens, Wigan, Liverpool - all have some absolutely stunning buildings 

There's a spot on the M62, heading towards Yorkshire, where the moors open out and the Pennines rise up - and every single time I drive through it I get proper choked up with the beauty of it all


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hey, we have some cracking architecture too you know!  St Helens, Wigan, Liverpool - all have some absolutely stunning buildings
> 
> There's a spot on the M62, heading towards Yorkshire, where the moors open out and the Pennines rise up - and every single time I drive through it I get proper choked up with the beauty of it all


 
I might have driven there, years ago. I drove a clapped out Fiesta to a wedding in Clitheroe, I broke down near the A666 near Swinton  called the AA, they came, and said the car was fucked, they could only tow me to a garage in Swinton. I said to the bloke , I need to get to a wedding, he said he'd drive me until he got another call, then the AA systems crashed  and he got me all the way - very nice man. 

Had to get a lift back from another mate from the wedding, a week later  got a coach up to Manchester, a taxi to Swinton, I'd spoken the garage that week and they put a reconditioned engine in (bigger than the original one) so drove back over towards the M1 and then South, stopped at a very hovis looking village which was lovely, the car was great after the bigger engine got put in.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> There's a spot on the M62, heading towards Yorkshire, where the moors open out and the Pennines rise up - and every single time I drive through it I get proper choked up with the beauty of it all


 
Is that the bit just before scammonden dam?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Is that the bit just before scammonden dam?


 
Yup - highest point of any UK motorway (it says on the signs )

It is just _gobsmackingly_ gorgeous...one of my most favourite parts of the world, ever 

Sad as it may sound to southerners, going through that part of the North really does make me proud to be Northern.  I always have to say 'fuck you southerners, you got NOTHING like this'


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have phone envy - mrs21 just got a new phone HTC something or other, way better than my HTC magic, and I'm stuck with that for another year until I can upgrade - she refused to swap with me -  she will only use it for checking emails, phoning a texting - such a waste 

mine is pretty good phone tbf - but now I want a new one


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yup - highest point of any UK motorway (it says on the signs )
> 
> It is just _gobsmackingly_ gorgeous...one of my most favourite parts of the world, ever


 
Mine too 

I just get this awesome feeling of "I'm home" whenever I travel through that spot.

It also has a farm in the middle of the motorway


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Mine too
> 
> I just get this awesome feeling of "I'm home" whenever I travel through that spot.
> 
> It also has a farm in the middle of the motorway


 
 

Heh - yeh, love that


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2010)

The M6 through Cumbria has some good bits too.  Neither of them are 'nearly home' for me though 

Last hour then a week off...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

leaving early to start my epic overnight trip, leaving London at about 6, arriving in Dublin about 12 hours later, then another 3 hour drive


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Last hour then a week off...


 
cunt


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cunt


 
this ^^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> leaving early to start my epic overnight trip, leaving London at about 6, arriving in Dublin about 12 hours later, then another 3 hour drive


 
Hope it all works out marty and you get there safely.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope it all works out marty and you get there safely.


 
cheers, the one bonus is that I get to spend a bit of time with extended family members that I don't see a lot - unless it's a wedding or funeral - although I have started seeing some cousins who moved to London - and made to a trip to brum last year - the infamous locked out of my hotel room naked night


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The M6 through Cumbria has some good bits too.
> Last hour then a week off...



Does indeed, you massive cunt 



marty21 said:


> leaving early to start my epic overnight trip, leaving London at about 6, arriving in Dublin about 12 hours later, then another 3 hour drive


 
Won't call you a cunt though mart.  Hope it goes well and the wake is a good piss up


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^^


this ^^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Does indeed, you massive cunt
> 
> 
> 
> Won't call you a cunt though mart.  Hope it goes well and the wake is a good piss up



it will be a good one, they never disappoint. Last time I went to one in Ireland was about 12 years ago, a cousin of mine who was about 16 and kept taking the piss out of me as I wasn't drinking quickly enough. I told him it was a marathon not a sprint etc etc, a phrase I repeated to him when I found him outside in the street chucking up - that 16 year old is now 28, and we are driving over together


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it will be a good one, they never disappoint. Last time I went to one in Ireland was about 12 years ago, a cousin of mine who was about 16 and kept taking the piss out of me as I wasn't drinking quickly enough. I told him it was a marathon not a sprint etc etc, a phrase I repeated to him when I found him outside in the street chucking up - that 16 year old is now 28, and we are driving over together


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2010)

another week that hasn't dragged, and more to come... grrr!

Lovely weekends cuntlets


----------



## cesare (Aug 13, 2010)

Are you going with Stena marty? If so, there's a few people I'd like you to call cunts


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cunt





marty21 said:


> this ^^^^





sojourner said:


> Does indeed, you massive cunt




Should give me a chance to catch up with some freelance stuff, so there may still be some dragging occurring. 



marty21 said:


> cheers, the one bonus is that I get to spend a bit of time with extended family members that I don't see a lot


At least some good will come from it then


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

cesare said:


> Are you going with Stena marty? If so, there's a few people I'd like you to call cunts


 
no idea what ferry it is, from Holyhead I think, I'll call everyone on the ferry cunts to ensure I reach the right people - no problem


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Should give me a chance to catch up with some freelance stuff, so there may still be some dragging occurring.
> 
> 
> At least some good will come from it then



3rd funeral in the last year, so I seem to be seeing a lot of them atm, this one is the most tragic - the other 2 were uncles and the drink took them - this is a 25 year old lad


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cuntlets


Ooo! I love this new word 



marty21 said:


> no idea what ferry it is, from Holyhead I think, I'll call everyone on the ferry cunts to ensure I reach the right people - no problem


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2010)

Right I am outta here - good weekend yer cunts! Laters


----------



## cesare (Aug 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no idea what ferry it is, from Holyhead I think, I'll call everyone on the ferry cunts to ensure I reach the right people - no problem



If you're going Holyhead-Dublin rather than Holyhead-Dun Laoghaire, tis probably Irish Ferries. Ha ha


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2010)

Funeral done


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2010)

Tara queeny-cuntlet!  have a good un!

hello bajji - glad it went well 

I wanna go now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2010)

Funeral over
Drunk
Nearly home

His cremation song was John Denver - Country Road


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 3rd funeral in the last year, so I seem to be seeing a lot of them atm, this one is the most tragic - the other 2 were uncles and the drink took them - this is a 25 year old lad


 

A chance to give him a good send off at least


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Yuck, Monday, Gah, Monday, Yuck, Monday, Meh, Monday, etc......

Coffee chucked down, gotta shower and get going again


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2010)

morning

Carnage jnr isn't my favourite person right now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Who is your favourite?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yuck, Monday, Gah, Monday, Yuck, Monday, Meh, Monday, etc......
> 
> Coffee chucked down, gotta shower and get going again


 
haha


----------



## cesare (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning! Need coffee and breakfast.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2010)

I am feeling awful today - legs are bad, I am quite shaky and I have an appaling headache which I just can't seem to shift 

I would have stayed at home if we weren't short staffed 

In better news the coffee is brewing and a lack of work means I can snooze/be lazy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

I feel rough, have loads of work to be doing, and shouldn't be on here


----------



## cesare (Aug 16, 2010)

Aw poor goggy and bee


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who is your favourite?


 
me of course


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning flying by!!! Not liking today but getting some work done at least. Not hanging about today, not one minute past home o'clock!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2010)

morning all. been out of the drag due to some sicko dentist cutting my gob open last thursday.

now back at work and off my head on p/k's and anti-b's.

it's not dragging as much as floating by atm


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Busy one here. Has actually flown not dragged which is kind of good but I am really wanting it to be 17:30 not 14:30 right now. I can see a mad dash home followed by some tea and a really early night later. Oh well, time to do some more w*rk and stuff or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Busy one here. Has actually flown not dragged which is kind of good but I am really wanting it to be 17:30 not 14:30 right now. I can see a mad dash home followed by some tea and a really early night later. Oh well, time to do some more w*rk and stuff or something.


 
haha  have finished for the day


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha  have finished for the day


 
Finished life or work?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Finished life or work?


 
work, you eejit.  i'll be back tomorrow to laugh at you some more


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2010)

fucking part-time cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking part-time cunt.


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha  have finished for the day



Cunt 

I have had bits of work to be getting along with which has staved off the boredom.

Still feel shit though  I think it will be home and bed for me....may have to ask Mr. QofG's to cook.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> work, you eejit.  i'll be back tomorrow to laugh at you some more


 
Excellent


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2010)

I've found a job that I actually wouldn't mind killing myself of making myself sicker to do... I might apply for it, but like how the fuck do I explain the gap of taking 2 years off sick and getting high?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still feel shit though  I think it will be home and bed for me....may have to ask Mr. QofG's to cook.


*passes quoggy a biscuit*

I was thinking of getting straight in bed when I got home and leaving tea to the Cptn... chish and fips maybe


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2010)

shall I just bullshit that I've been doing make up? I haven't.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> shall I just bullshit that I've been doing make up? I haven't.


 
Lying is the answer here


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I've found a job that I actually wouldn't mind killing myself of making myself sicker to do... I might apply for it, but like how the fuck do I explain the gap of taking 2 years off sick and getting high?


Explain it when you get to the interview stage? Or is it part of the application form?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lying is the answer here


i prefer to call it "creative with the truth"


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2010)

I know it is, but lie about what? and theres still a good year or so where I was doing nothing while waiting to go to tribunal with my old employer and I'm not fuckin telling them that, I did the make up qual in early 09


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Explain it when you get to the interview stage? Or is it part of the application form?


 
nah it's a cv/cover letter jobbie, I don't apply for shit with forms. effort.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> shall I just bullshit that I've been doing make up? I haven't.


 


Badgers said:


> Lying is the answer here



Creative bullshit about working from home, being freelance maybe?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2010)

I would actually prefer killing myself with employment rather than dealing with the fucking benefits system atm.


----------



## cesare (Aug 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I know it is, but lie about what? and theres still a good year or so where I was doing nothing while waiting to go to tribunal with my old employer and I'm not fuckin telling them that, I did the make up qual in early 09


 
Could you say that you were helping Garf set up his business & studying make-up before starting course?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Creative bullshit about working from home, being freelance maybe?


 


cesare said:


> Could you say that you were helping Garf set up his business & studying make-up before starting course?


These two sound good


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, maybe... I'm gonna go down the shop, think of some shit for me people, cesare I will call you.


----------



## cesare (Aug 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> maybe, maybe... I'm gonna go down the shop, think of some shit for me people, cesare I will call you.



OK 

You could also say that you were doing work experience with me


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Numbers (Aug 16, 2010)

No more work until Wednesday Sept' 1st for us


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

off on hols Mr Numbers?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2010)

epic trip is epic - set off from Roscommon at 5 yesterday afternoon - drove to Dublin, ferry left at 9.30, into Holyhead about 12.45, drove to Brum, stopped off on the way, got to my cousin's house at about 5 in the morning - 4 or so hours kip on the sofa - a bus from Solihull into central Brum , train to Northampton, then to Euston, then tube/train HOME! arrived just before 3

Big funeral ,my cousin was very popular, hundreds of folk there, good old wake too, although I ended up drinking with the husband of another cousin of mine - who was a major twat - haven't seen him since he invited himself to my stag to (and was twatty then too) can't have a wake without someone making a cunt of themselves I guess.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> epic trip is epic - set off from Roscommon at 5 yesterday afternoon - drove to Dublin, ferry left at 9.30, into Holyhead about 12.45, drove to Brum, stopped off on the way, got to my cousin's house at about 5 in the morning - 4 or so hours kip on the sofa - a bus from Solihull into central Brum , train to Northampton, then to Euston, then tube/train HOME! arrived just before 3
> 
> Big funeral ,my cousin was very popular, hundreds of folk there, good old wake too, although I ended up drinking with the husband of another cousin of mine - who was a major twat - haven't seen him since he invited himself to my stag to (and was twatty then too) can't have a wake without someone making a cunt of themselves I guess.


 
Glad it worked out okay marty


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone else is leaving at 16:50
Should I stay till 17:30 
Hmmm...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Everyone else is leaving at 16:50
> Should I stay till 17:30
> Hmmm...


 
No - fuck that, leave early!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

Done


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

last in the fuckin office


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> last in the fuckin office


 
Grrrr  

I was last in but away before half five so can't moan too much. Will moan though, that is the way of the drag and forever must be!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2010)

Loseday!! Slept well but could have had more. Same old, same old!! Time to splash in the shower and hop back on the bus again for another drag. 

Busy one lies ahead so maybe the hours will pass quickly?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

well early night last night. I was sleeping on the sofa by about 8, went to bed at 10, slept right through until 7, epic sleep is epic


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> well early night last night. I was sleeping on the sofa by about 8, went to bed at 10, slept right through until 7, epic sleep is epic


 
Good effort there. I assume you had shoes/boots on the sofa?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good effort there. I assume you had shoes/boots on the sofa?


 
no way, that is pure wrong - bare foot !


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no way, that is pure wrong - bare foot !


 
Boots on / boots off
Pants on / pants off
Socks on / socks off

You are like the fucking Karate Kid or something


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boots on / boots off
> Pants on / pants off
> Socks on / socks off
> 
> You are like the fucking Karate Kid or something



I like to confuse myself


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I like to confuse myself


 
So, I finally got around to seeing the new Karate Kid, and was really pleased to find out that it was the story all about how Jaden Smith's life got flipped turned upside down.You see, he was chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool, shooting some b-ball outside of his school, when a couple of guys (who were up to no good) started making trouble in his neighbourhood.He got in one little fight and his mom got scared! And said "You're going to learn kung-fu from the maintenance man downstairs."

Courtesy of B2009 ^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

up before the beak again today - unless it's adjourned again. Hopefully we'll wait around for an hour or so, until it's too late to make it back to the office that day


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So, I finally got around to seeing the new Karate Kid, and was really pleased to find out that it was the story all about how Jaden Smith's life got flipped turned upside down.You see, he was chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool, shooting some b-ball outside of his school, when a couple of guys (who were up to no good) started making trouble in his neighbourhood.He got in one little fight and his mom got scared! And said "You're going to learn kung-fu from the maintenance man downstairs."
> 
> Courtesy of B2009 ^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

I've just managed to insult my boss in the first 5 minutes of the day.

What a great start


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What a great start


 
A solid 9/10 start to the drag there. 
Next spill some coffee and steal a pen from someone.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I've pulled myself back.

How the fuck was I supposed to know a solicitor of over 20 years wouldn't know that the most populous nation on earth was in the northern hemisphere?


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 17, 2010)

morning all. glad your trip was good marty. 

phones and then meeting all day for me.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think I've pulled myself back.
> 
> How the fuck was I supposed to know a solicitor of over 20 years wouldn't know that the most populous nation on earth was in the northern hemisphere?


 
easy mistake to make


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

i've made a brew which seems to have sorted the situation out


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

Going to Leeds today if I get there in one piece lol


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i've made a brew which seems to have sorted the situation out


 
nice cup of tea can mend most things - I find it astounding that they haven't tried it with the Israelis and the Palestinians tbh, just sit them down with a nice pot of tea, and it would all be sorted in no time


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Going to Leeds today if I get there in one piece lol


 


where abouts?


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> where abouts?



Outside the city centre but will be wandering aimlessly around town tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> nice cup of tea can mend most things - I find it astounding that they haven't tried it with the Israelis and the Palestinians tbh, just sit them down with a nice pot of tea, and it would all be sorted in no time


 
with cake


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Outside the city centre but will be wandering aimlessly around town tomorrow afternoon.


 
should meet for a pint or something if you have time


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> should meet for a pint or something if you have time



Yep loadsa time. That'd be good ...


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 17, 2010)

This is my last week at work until I have two weeks off and then I'm having surgery.

Feel free to call me a cunt, etc.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yep loadsa time. That'd be good ...


 


I normally finish at 5 but would be able to knock off earlier.

Leeds is pretty crap for pubs, but I know a couple of decent ones.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

stephj said:


> This is my last week at work until I have two weeks off and then I'm having surgery.
> 
> Feel free to call me a cunt, etc.


 
I think you have a cunt exemption clause for that - good luck for the operation


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I normally finish at 5 but would be able to knock off earlier.
> 
> Leeds is pretty crap for pubs, but I know a couple of decent ones.



Sounds good ... I haven't been to Leeds for about ten years so haven't got a clue about the pubs nowadays  I'll PM you my moby, yay 

Ooo steph, that's arrived quickly innit.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 17, 2010)

I know  Going in second week of Sept.


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

stephj said:


> I know  Going in second week of Sept.


 
Probably a bit nervewracking, but it'll be fine ... we can come visit you and bring you grapes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2010)

Morning all - feeling much better than yesterday but am bored!


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 17, 2010)

Hiya QoG *waves*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2010)

Morning? 

Had rubbish sleep, felt ill this morning but still came in, stupidly busy with everything, but have managed to book Thursday off work now. Everything is too stressy!



cesare said:


> Probably a bit nervewracking, but it'll be fine ... we can come visit you and bring you grapes


We can send you stuff too if you're in hospital for a bit? 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - feeling much better than yesterday but am bored!


Good news, not about the boredom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2010)

On bollocks spoke too soon  - legs are getting all numb, hands feel funny and my eye/ear/head ache has come back.

Just went to fill the kettle and I was a bit wobbly. I think an early exit from work might be warranted!


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

poor qoggy 

I'm on the train. they have free internet


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2010)

quoggy... get out of there and get home.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, get ye off home QoG.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> quoggy... get out of there and get home.


 


stephj said:


> Yes, get ye off home QoG.


 
Ta - have negotiated with the boss and should be able to leave at about 3.00pm after lunches. Am going to see if Mr. QofG's can meet me at the other end and take me home.


----------



## cesare (Aug 17, 2010)

glad youre able to get home soonish, qoggy.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

get back home and relax,  qoggy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 17, 2010)

hope you're doing ok mrs qoggy 

no dinner break for me today, had to eat sandwiches in meeting. feels like day has been very long as a consequence. have to stay til 5ish to make up some hours


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

just had a call from a mate of mine who has just started in my old job (from nearly a year ago) they have taken that long to replace me 

gonna meet up with him next week, plus one of the ex-tenants tracked me down and gave me a call - lovely bloke, but a bit mental ( the tenant not my mate)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2010)

Done, come on bus!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2010)

Got home about 4.45pm, still feeling a bit wobbly legged and dog tired but the numbness is fading.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad the numbness is going missy 

Last in the office again tonight  but only one more day then I can sleep.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2010)

Lazy Draggers.... 
You should be making the most of the day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2010)

Morning 

Still drag free for a few more days (cunt, etc), just thought I'd pop in to say hello before heading out.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

morning, probably be late today, haven't got the get up and go today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2010)

I should be in on time. Started work at 04:30 for some stupid reason. Got loads done though so feeling pious now. Might treat myself to an extra 10 mins at lunch or something? Mental eh? 

Humpday is good day. Have a five day weekend followed by a three day weekend now. This is pleasing but I think my next day off after this is December. This is less pleasing


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 18, 2010)

my pits reek :/


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I should be in on time. Started work at 04:30 for some stupid reason. Got loads done though so feeling pious now. Might treat myself to an extra 10 mins at lunch or something? Mental eh?


 
fucking nutter 


It's not going to be a good morning as we have Climate Change Training at 10:30. Seriously.


----------



## cesare (Aug 18, 2010)

morning! Climate change training,eh. yuk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> my pits reek :/










My bottom drawer at work: 

Deodorant 
Aftershave
Hair wax 
Toothpaste
Toothbrush 
Moisturiser

I am fruity


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My bottom drawer at work:
> 
> Deodorant
> Aftershave
> ...



metrosexual


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2010)

*sigh*

had to push my bike to bike shop due to flat back tyre, then missed 393 cos fucking driver wouldn't stop even tho i was waving (from the road admittedly but walking towards bus stop), not got 2-hour meeting followed by anothe 2-hour meeting followed by a 1-hour meeting......


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> morning! Climate change training,eh. yuk


 
I'm trying my hardest to get out of it. Nothing's worked yet but there's still 40 minutes to go.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sigh*
> 
> had to push my bike to bike shop due to flat back tyre, then missed 393 cos fucking driver wouldn't stop even tho i was waving (from the road admittedly but walking towards bus stop), not got 2-hour meeting followed by anothe 2-hour meeting followed by a 1-hour meeting......


 
the 393 is shite - takes ages to get anywhere, and you wait ages to take ages to get anywhere


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

20 minutes to go.

i need ideas people!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2010)

In late again today... sick every morning this week (NOT morning sickness before you lot start! )... but last day until Tuesday, then 3.5 day week, 4 day week, 4 day week and then TWO. WHOLE. WEEKS. OFF! I've not had a full week off work since July 2008!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fucking nutter
> 
> 
> It's not going to be a good morning as we have Climate Change Training at 10:30. Seriously.


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

Right, I'm pulling out the big cards here... if this doesn't work nothing will.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right, I'm pulling out the big cards here... if this doesn't work nothing will.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right, I'm pulling out the big cards here... if this doesn't work nothing will.


 
offer to make a brew


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2010)

Spent the last hour driving myself to tears and then getting angry with some nice Irish man on the phone because I have been trying to buy a t-shirt for my brother's birthday and paypal are fucking up my CC payment and my legs still really hurt, my neck is stiff and I have bad MS shit. Boo! I hate feeling like this 

Still at least I am at home today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay - have closed my paypal account, have ordered the t-shirt and have calmed down....phew!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> offer to make a brew


 
offer to buy a round


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2010)

I need some sad goodbye/leaving songs... 

Any ideas?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need some sad goodbye/leaving songs...
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> In late again today... sick every morning this week (NOT morning sickness before you lot start! )... but last day until Tuesday, then 3.5 day week, 4 day week, 4 day week and then TWO. WHOLE. WEEKS. OFF! I've not had a full week off work since July 2008!


 
 Wow that's ridiculous Bee!! 
Great news now though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2010)

"Wave your little hand and say so long dearie"  from "Hello Dolly"


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need some sad goodbye/leaving songs...
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Who's leaving?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

Well the emergency phone call from a child trapped down a well didn't work


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My bottom drawer at work:
> 
> Deodorant
> Aftershave
> ...


 
i had to pop into sainsburys on the way in and get some deoderannt, then a bit of my rollie fell off and left a rock burn on my shirt. arses.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need some sad goodbye/leaving songs...
> 
> Any ideas?


 
"Don't know what you got til it's Gone" - I forget the name of the band, Cinderella maybe.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 18, 2010)

writing 'to do' list...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Well the emergency phone call from a child trapped down a well didn't work


 
damn, that usually works !


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> damn, that usually works !


 
I know!

anyway, it's over now. i can get on with some work


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I know!
> 
> anyway, it's over now. i can get on with some work


 
surely not, you have to start thinking about lunch now


----------



## cesare (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds as if my morning's been better than the other draggers' but I s'pose that makes sense as I am on day off. Toast in a cafe in Rounday then a walk in Roundhay Park. I'm now in the Victorian Quarter with coffee


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Sounds as if my morning's been better than the other draggers' but I s'pose that makes sense as I am on day off. Toast in a cafe in Rounday then a walk in Roundhay Park. I'm now in the Victorian Quarter with coffee


 


I'm going down that way in a few minutes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2010)

Right near tropical world


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

Before climate change training we had our monthly team brief. Normally they're pretty shit, but this one really took the piss.

I managed to get my hands on a copy of the presentation...



> *Take care this summer*
> 
> Summer is upon us, and it’s important that you stay safe during hot weather – that means making sure your not dehydrated, stay cool and protect yourself from the sun, particularly if you spend a lot of time working outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Before climate change training we had our monthly team brief. Normally they're pretty shit, but this one really took the piss.
> 
> I managed to get my hands on a copy of the presentation...



so they had this presentation about 3 months after summer started, way to go, those people who didn't know about this important information, should sue if they suffered some sort of sun damage in May/June /July and half of August


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2010)

right, second 2-hour meeting about to kick off, wish me luck people.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> so they had this presentation about 3 months after summer started, way to go, those people who didn't know about this important information, should sue if they suffered some sort of sun damage in May/June /July and half of August


 
someone should be sacked for this


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> someone should be sacked for this


 
it's an outrage, we should all be shaking our fists


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, second 2-hour meeting about to kick off, wish me luck people.


 
gl 



marty21 said:


> it's an outrage, we should all be shaking our fists


 
i'm fucking fuming!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> gl
> 
> 
> 
> i'm fucking fuming!



brew?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Before climate change training we had our monthly team brief. Normally they're pretty shit, but this one really took the piss.
> 
> I managed to get my hands on a copy of the presentation...



What on earth do you do?


----------



## cesare (Aug 18, 2010)

Now having some lunch in the Corn Exchange. Got some sale bargains


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

kittyP said:


> What on earth do you do?


 
get sunburnt to spite them


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Now having some lunch in the Corn Exchange. Got some sale bargains


You're making me all nostalgic


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> brew?


 
just had one 



kittyP said:


> What on earth do you do?


 
Prime Minister.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just had one
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister.




good to see that the PM has to do photocopying like the rest of us


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good to see that the PM has to do photocopying like the rest of us


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good to see that the PM has to do photocopying like the rest of us


 
I don't roll my sleeves up just for effect


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

this is clearly what Big Society is all about


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2010)

off to the pub


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> off to the pub


 
good lad - I'm off later to the pub, where I will drink SPARTA!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2010)

Gah


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

nearly there, nearly home time


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2010)

I might just fuck it and go, I bet there are only 2 of us left in the office now anyway!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might just fuck it and go, I bet there are only 2 of us left in the office now anyway!


 
only 2 of us left, I'm imprisoned until about 5


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm shocked, there were 4 people in... but it says 16:53 on my phone and that's close enough to 5pm for me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2010)

laters potatoes.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2010)

Done


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

This is clearly insomnia week for me!!! 
Up at 04:00 again despite not getting to sleep till 01:00!!! 
This drag is going to drag like a drag queen trying to drag anchor!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

> Thomas Edison said a short sleep during the day gave him the energy he needed to invent the electric light bulb, Eleanor Roosevelt wouldn't give a speech without taking one and scientists say a quick snooze in the afternoon can even stave off heart disease.



http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=10667315


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> off to the pub



Had a drink or 3 with DrC ... great to meet at last 

Morning all!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's A Level result day!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Had a drink or 3 with DrC ... great to meet at last
> 
> Morning all!


 
With the Democratic Republic of Congo?


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> It's A Level result day!!!!!!



Ah yes, a few nervous kids out there today!


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> With the Democratic Republic of Congo?



With the ales of CAMRA


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

Have a bleating (meeting) first thing. Gonna be painful but has to be done or something.

Wonder how many emails will arrive today? Yesterday was 132 which is a bit much for one day I feel. Oh well, typing is better than talking to humans eh?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

must be time to get dressed.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> must be time to get dressed.


 
Pants?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Had a drink or 3 with DrC ... great to meet at last
> 
> Morning all!


 
aye, it was a nice couple of hours 

i treated myself to an extra ten minutes in bed this morning


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pants?


 
yes, a check design, brown and white, I think I got them at Gap 

lovely drive in today, but difficult to find a parking spot on the estate, took me about 10 minutes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yes, a check design, brown and white, I think I got them at Gap
> 
> lovely drive in today, but difficult to find a parking spot on the estate, took me about 10 minutes


you need one of these marty, no parking problems then


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you need one of these marty, no parking problems then



lulz, the streets are safer without me wobbling along on two wheels - I don't drive everyday tbf


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you need one of these marty, no parking problems then


 
how's a dog going to help with parking?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lovely drive in today, but difficult to find a parking spot on the estate, took me about 10 minutes


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how's a dog going to help with parking?


 
if we  somehow train the mutt to harass drivers until they moved their car - parking solutions  

(or barking solutions )


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
many thanks


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if we  somehow train the mutt to harass drivers until they moved their car - parking solutions
> 
> (or barking solutions )


 
barking solutions lol


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2010)

Dragging today - Day One of Two as have taken Saturday off so a four-day weekend beckons.  

Am feeling a bit hungover after book group last night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2010)

Morning all - feeling a bit better today so more cheerful


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

Meeting done and time for __~ 

Interesting walk to the office earlier too. Was strolling over the zebra crossing and a speeding car obviously did not see me then screeched to a stop about 3ft from me. It was some tart (she looked more scared than me) driving a big white Maserati. Part of me wanted her to hit me ideally breaking Femur. This would only have meant a few days in hospital but on crutches (*working from home*) for two to three months. Also I get the feeling that the Maserati driving tart would probably have settled VERY quickly with a generous amount.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

No drag since 11:07?
What the fudge has happened to us all?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No drag since 11:07?
> What the fudge has happened to us all?


 
Boredom has sucked out my imagination and spirit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Boredom has sucked out my imagination and spirit


 
Has the post arrived?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Has the post arrived?


 
Been, done and gone 

I may rest my eyes for a few minutes to pass some time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2010)

back from meeting in town, now to the dentists to have stitches taken out of my mouth....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

been busy with stuff, and more stuff, got a little more stuff to do later, then home, then more stuff tomorrow - then it's the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2010)

im falling asleep here


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

nearly done!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

Closer


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2010)

gone


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2010)

Back home


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

Just left


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2010)

half-pissed already


----------



## vogonity (Aug 19, 2010)

Late shift. Wasting time at work when I could be using parts of the day at home to paint the kitchen. Arse.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2010)

Freeday
The best of days


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2010)

latish start, only just woke up, flexi-time ftw


----------



## cesare (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning! Slept all night


----------



## machine cat (Aug 20, 2010)

need... coffee


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2010)

Late today but kind of in an Alice in wonderland way. Got up early enough and started the old work from home thing but lost track of time a bit!

Oh well, not far from the office and most people are on holiday and it is Friday and if being late actually mattered I think I could write a fucking book about it.


----------



## the button (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning all. In early this morning (well, 9, which is early for me ), so hoping to get off early tonight. Boss "doesn't do Fridays," so could well be on the cards.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 20, 2010)

Tight turnaround today which meant only six hours in bed.   Am bloody knackered, and have to go to the parentals tonight which is the last thing I feel l ike doing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Tight turnaround today which meant only six hours in bed.   Am bloody knackered, and have to go to the parentals tonight which is the last thing I feel l ike doing.


 haha


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2010)

first one in the office today, at 9.30! had to do all the alarm stuff, I don't like doing the alarm stuff - someone was late  turned out he had forgotten his keys and was waiting for us to come in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning people! I have STRONG coffee


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2010)

__~


----------



## cesare (Aug 20, 2010)

Had shower and loads of coffee. Now clearing up before I start doing any drag.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning people! I have STRONG coffee


 
send me some


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2010)

Busy x 8 billion


----------



## machine cat (Aug 20, 2010)

hungry now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2010)

Had a pretty nice baguette today


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2010)

blimey, we are nearly at the golden hour - this friday has whizzed by


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2010)

off in 5

have a great weekend all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2010)

Right I am off - laters y'all!


----------



## cesare (Aug 20, 2010)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, that's my last day at work for quite a while! 

Manic morning trying to get as much stuff cleared and handed over to colleagues before I go. S'afternoon mostly chatting to people.


----------



## cesare (Aug 20, 2010)

stephj said:


> Well, that's my last day at work for quite a while!
> 
> Manic morning trying to get as much stuff cleared and handed over to colleagues before I go. S'afternoon mostly chatting to people.



Hope you have a good couple of weeks off before the op!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

5 days, this this cunt is off for a week


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2010)

morning 

just 5 days left for me too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> just 5 days left for me too


 
we're just a couple of cunts, *not* working next week


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we're just a couple of cunts, *not* working next week


 
I'm an even bigger cunt not working for *THREE WEEKS *


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

Morning all.  Back from holiday to find my chair has been nicked


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2010)

Morning! I just had the last of my pineapple upside-down cake for breakfast.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Back from holiday to find my chair has been nicked


 
lol


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm an even bigger cunt not working for *THREE WEEKS *


 
you are 3 x the cunt that I am


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2010)

where'd the fucking weekend go?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Back from holiday to find my chair has been nicked


 
are you sitting on the floor?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2010)

Off sick  Shaky, a bit dizzy and feeling sick. Had a terrible night's sleep so am just going to take it easy today and recoup my energy hopefully. Have made it downstairs, with the duvet, am currently working up the enegry to make a cup of tea.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Off sick  Shaky, a bit dizzy and feeling sick. Had a terrible night's sleep so am just going to take it easy today and recoup my energy hopefully. Have made it downstairs, with the duvet, am currently working up the enegry to make a cup of tea.


 
have some chocolate bourbons with that love , and take it easy.

I saw a QOG double yesterday, in Clapton, there are two of you - twice the pleasure


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Off sick  Shaky, a bit dizzy and feeling sick. Had a terrible night's sleep so am just going to take it easy today and recoup my energy hopefully. Have made it downstairs, with the duvet, am currently working up the enegry to make a cup of tea.



 Hope you start feeling a bit better as the mornings goes on. Very rainy and humid last night, and still quite hot ...doesn't make for a good night's sleep even in the best of circs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are you sitting on the floor?


Nah, got the crappy old one that goes round the office because no one wants it.  I've located mine, just need to pick the right time to strike now.


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, got the crappy old one that goes round the office because no one wants it.  I've located mine, just need to pick the right time to strike now.


 
Pounce at lunchtime


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have some chocolate bourbons with that love , and take it easy.
> 
> *I saw a QOG double yesterday*, in Clapton, there are two of you - twice the pleasure



 That's quite scary!

Thanks all


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, got the crappy old one that goes round the office because no one wants it.  I've located mine, just need to pick the right time to strike now.


 
wait until they stand up, and then do the classic pulling the chair away so they fall on their arses - it's the only way they'll learn.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Pounce at lunchtime





marty21 said:


> wait until they stand up, and then do the classic pulling the chair away so they fall on their arses - it's the only way they'll learn.


It's one of the directors, but he's off this week.  Need to strike when cunt boss is out of the office, otherwise she'll be interfering.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks all


 
Jeremy Kyle will be on soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Jeremy Kyle will be on soon


 
I feel better already! "Has My Violent Girlfriend Been Secretly Sleeping With Men" - class!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

Watching it is always guaranteed to make you feel better


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, got the crappy old one that goes round the office because no one wants it.  I've located mine, just need to pick the right time to strike now.


 
call in a bomb threat. when the building is evacuated make sure you're the last to leave the office so you can switch chairs.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> call in a bomb threat. when the building is evacuated make sure you're the last to leave the office so you can switch chairs.


 
excellent idea, he can regale all his fellow inmates at guantanamo with the lols


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

Job done.  A quiet spell in the office meant there was no need for threats of terrorism.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Job done.  A quiet spell in the office meant there was no need for threats of terrorism.


 a pity, I think you'd look great in an orange jump suit.


----------



## cesare (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Job done.  A quiet spell in the office meant there was no need for threats of terrorism.



Top work 

In other news, I had a HUGE tuna nicoise salad for lunch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a pity, I think you'd look great in an orange jump suit.




My dad has an orange boiler suit from when he worked on the railways which he wears when working in the garden.  Makes the place look a bit like Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2010)

fucking bored shitless but can't leave early as 4'o'clock meeting...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> My dad has an orange boiler suit from when he worked on the railways which he wears when working in the garden.  Makes the place look a bit like Guantanamo Bay


 
tbh I don't think the suspected terrorists at guantanamo bay are spending much of their time pruning shrubs


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2010)

It's one of the less known stress techniques 

Into the last hour now


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

Monday is nearly done, thank fuck - been just a tad busy


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2010)

im gagging for a pint


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> im gagging for a pint


 
X 2


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

is it that time again already?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> is it that time again already?


 
sadly it is


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Aug 24, 2010)

Morning!!!

Another full night's sleep. All very odd


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2010)

Morning 

The shite conversation has already started


----------



## Ms T (Aug 24, 2010)

Morning.  No drag for me today but popping in anyway to say hello.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

good times - have to go to a smelly flat in about 30 minutes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> X 2


x 4 for me last night.

feel suitably groggy this morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2010)

Have made it into work but am feeling as weak and woolly as a little lamb!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2010)

Just had some sales rep on the phone talking to me like I was his best mate.  I think I last spoke/saw him about two years ago


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 24, 2010)

Morning 

First day of the week for me, and I don't think it's going to drag, it's a short one for me and lots to get done. Any news from the drag? 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Have made it into work but am feeling as weak and woolly as a little lamb!


That doesn't sound good at all missus


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Any news from the drag?


Boring work and a bad night's sleep means I could nod off at any moment


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

smelly flat wasn't that smelly


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

the water in the kitchen tested high for salmonella which means i have to walk all the way upstairs to make a brew


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> the water in the kitchen tested high for salmonella which means i have to walk all the way upstairs to make a brew



 Is there a dead chicken in your cistern or something!

Boring here


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> the water in the kitchen tested high for salmonella which means i have to walk all the way upstairs to make a brew


 
takes longer to make a brew, more time away from your desk - plus there is probably some h&s issue about carrying a brew downstairs - so you'll have to drink it upstairs - meaning more time away from your desk and the phone and the annoying colleagues and the kids who think you are a bad man

win win imo


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is there a dead chicken in your cistern or something!
> 
> Boring here


 
fuck knows.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

just found out it's legionnaires' disease, not salmonella


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just found out it's legionnaires' disease, not salmonella


 
fucksticks! that's srs bizness


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just found out it's legionnaires' disease, not salmonella



OMG 



marty21 said:


> fucksticks! that's srs bizness



This!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> takes longer to make a brew, more time away from your desk - plus there is probably some h&s issue about carrying a brew downstairs - so you'll have to drink it upstairs - meaning more time away from your desk and the phone and the annoying colleagues and the kids who think you are a bad man
> 
> win win imo


 
yeah, but we do rounds. im not going upstairs to make 8 brews


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> yeah, but we do rounds. im not going upstairs to make 8 brews


 
 carrying 8 mugs of tea downstairs on your own? - that's an accident waiting to happen imo


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fucksticks! that's srs bizness


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG


 
I highly doubt facilities test the water each week so it's probably been there for ages. Hopefully nothing serious will happen to anyone, but if it does I might be on the news


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> carrying 8 mugs of tea downstairs on your own? - that's an accident waiting to happen imo


 
there's talk about some one buying a kettle for the office at dinner time


----------



## cesare (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just found out it's legionnaires' disease, not salmonella


 
Is the water in the kitchen on a separate water system or something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I highly doubt facilities test the water each week so it's probably been there for ages. Hopefully nothing serious will happen to anyone, but if it does I might be on the news



drcarnage in a few days


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2010)

Yorkshire is looking a lot more sandy since I was last there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yorkshire is looking a lot more sandy since I was last there



Global warning innit. Scarborough's beaches have almost reached Sheffield now!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> Is the water in the kitchen on a separate water system or something?


 
There's a boiler, so I think must be just that rather than the whole system.


----------



## cesare (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There's a boiler, so I think must be just that rather than the whole system.



But staff wouldn't be filling kettles etc from hot water supply? Anyways, it is big H&S risk ... reportable iirc.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> But staff wouldn't be filling kettles etc from hot water supply? Anyways, it is big H&S risk ... reportable iirc.



some staff (eg me) can't be arsed waiting for a kettle to boil and use water directly from the boiler. some people use the boiler to rinse out cups too. i can see why they've made everything in there out of bounds.


----------



## cesare (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> some staff (eg me) can't be arsed waiting for a kettle to boil and use water directly from the boiler. some people use the boiler to rinse out cups too. i can see why they've made everything in there out of bounds.


 
Ah. Funny old thing water ... looks so innocent and yet so easily contaminated ...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> there's talk about some one buying a kettle for the office at dinner time


 
any emails about this 'buying an office kettle' issue?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2010)

No drag here in the forest (sorry) but it will return on Thursday. View is good and no rain but windy!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2010)

wish i was in a windy forest...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 24, 2010)

Cracking view Badgers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No drag here in the forest (sorry) but it will return on Thursday. View is good and no rain but windy!!


 
Beautiful view


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No drag here in the forest (sorry) but it will return on Thursday. View is good and no rain but windy!!


 
Cunt!!! etc.  Nice view though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, tis lovely. 
Getting much needed R&R this week. Made a new friend too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

cracking view, and cracking goat!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2010)

Cracking cheese?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

only an hour to go


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2010)

15 mins and counting....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2010)

out in 10, been a long old day - but only 3 days and I'm that cunt off on holiday


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2010)

Leaving now


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2010)

I just had to take a photo of the signs they put up around the sink/boiler area


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2010)

the signs are still up 

had to walk upstairs to make my coffee


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I just had to take a photo of the signs they put up around the sink/boiler area


 
I think they need more signs, I'm not clear about the instructions



*makes a nice cuppa*


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2010)

i might pop a few more on later today

edit: there hasn't been an email about this either so I'm going to start a rumour that they found gonorrhea in the dishwasher


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2010)

Morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think they need more signs, I'm not clear about the instructions


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2010)

Signs 

Morning all! Watched all of crime fest last night so late to bed and sleepy.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i might pop a few more on later today
> 
> edit: there hasn't been an email about this either so I'm going to start a rumour that they found gonorrhea in the dishwasher


 
watched for red faces, *they* had unnnatural relations with a machine


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> watched for red faces, *they* had unnnatural relations with a machine


 
I'll never think of sink plungers and drainage hoses in quite the same way ever again


----------



## Ms T (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you not supposed to use the boiler then? 

Dragging here since 6.30am - ugh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2010)

Morning all - feeling a little more chirpy, however I have eaten something dodgy and so my stomach is playing up. Bums!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

Morning Draggers. 

Last morning of freedom for me today. Sitting on the Great Doward typing this and about to have a big fry up. Has been spiffing to be totally on our own time for a few days but oddly miss the old routine? Oh well, will be heading back to the city about 12:00 and back in the drag (proper) tomorrow again. Imbibed a little too much Butty Bach last night but shaking off the hango


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Draggers.
> 
> Last morning of freedom for me today. Sitting on the Great Doward typing this and about to have a big fry up. Has been spiffing to be totally on our own time for a few days but oddly miss the old routine? Oh well, will be heading back to the city about 12:00 and back in the drag (proper) tomorrow again. Imbibed a little too much Butty Bach last night but shaking off the hango


 
Your hol sounds great, loved the pics.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Draggers.
> 
> Last morning of freedom for me today. Sitting on the Great Doward typing this and about to have a big fry up. Has been spiffing to be totally on our own time for a few days but oddly miss the old routine? Oh well, will be heading back to the city about 12:00 and back in the drag (proper) tomorrow again. Imbibed a little too much Butty Bach last night but shaking off the hango


 
sounds good - the drag is strong here, for the next 3 days


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Your hol sounds great, loved the pics.



Last pic. Nom nom nom


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Last pic. Nom nom nom


 
nom nom indeed!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Last pic. Nom nom nom


 
Bacon!!!!!! Nom!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2010)

that's decided me on lunch - sausage and egg sarnie 


yes I know there isn't any sausage in the picture, I don't like bacon and egg sarnies for some reason - love bacon, love egg, but the combination doesn't work imo, sausage and egg does work!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's decided me on lunch - sausage and egg sarnie
> 
> 
> yes I know there isn't any sausage in the picture, I don't like bacon and egg sarnies for some reason - love bacon, love egg, but the combination doesn't work imo, sausage and egg does work!


 
I like you reasoned explanation of your choice


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Last pic. Nom nom nom




Mmmmmm


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Draggers.
> 
> Last morning of freedom for me today. Sitting on the Great Doward typing this and about to have a big fry up. Has been spiffing to be totally on our own time for a few days but oddly miss the old routine? Oh well, will be heading back to the city about 12:00 and back in the drag (proper) tomorrow again. Imbibed a little too much Butty Bach last night but shaking off the hango


 haha


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2010)

is it dinner time yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> is it dinner time yet?


 
no


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 25, 2010)

nearly


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

On the road again. 
Alabama 3 on the wireless.
In Wales at the moment but should be ok.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2010)

lunch is now over.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2010)

Pasta sauce and a baguette for lunch mmmmmmm.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

M4 drag in rain.
BK forecast in the next hour though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you doing the challenge?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2010)

I've finished for the day....but it is raining...don't send me out in the rain


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you doing the challenge?


 
Not quite today. Had a BIG late breakfast so not enough room.
Standard XLBDC large size meal with onion rings.

On the A3 now and the weather is blah beyond blah. Been rain for nearly five hours travelling home. Read Viz though which was good but not as funny as it used to be. Can't wait to be home now, car travel bores the shit out of me. Not even listening to The Who and chain smoking helps.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2010)

heading home - still raining, might need to duck out of this biblical stuff and seek shelter in a tavern on the way home


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've finished for the day....but it is raining...don't send me out in the rain


 
Poor Qoggy 

Forecast seemed to suggest it will 'shit it down' in London through the night. Oh well, the garden needs it or something less boring? 

In other news I lost (drunk stumbled drop in woods) the plug part of my iPhone charger. This has pissed me off greatly and will have to get another.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

Stupid double post


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> heading home - still raining, might need to duck out of this biblical stuff and seek shelter in a tavern on the way home


 
Will check foursquare shortly


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

Drag is back proper today. Could not sleep last night as brain was whirring with work stuff and the usual world domination plans. Was hoping to wake at 5am and be fresh faced in the office for 8am but not to be. I should scrape in for 9am looking bleary eyed and hateful  

Hahahahahahahahabananahahaha


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

train fucking crawled in today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

So far so bad. Traffic is stinking, bus is stopstartstopstartstop. I wonder what will go wrong next and what time Pickmans will be along to laugh?


----------



## cesare (Aug 26, 2010)

Morning! Loads of drag waiting today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

Someone will be along with some good news soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, Cuntboss is off today 

Morning all


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes, Cuntboss is off today


----------



## cesare (Aug 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Someone will be along with some good news soon


 
Someone sent me some money as a 'thank you' so we had delivery last night of pizza, salad, coleslaw, profiteroles, and mini doughnuts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2010)

Working at home today which is good 'cos I am ill/knackered. Am snuggled up on the sofa with the 'puter and my furry dressing gown  May make some toast in a minute,


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just had a breakfast sarnie from Tescos, quite nice tbf


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


She's getting some building work or something done so working from home.  No doubt spying on them and compiling a list of petty complaints.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

whoops. boss's leaving do last night, sank a few pints of bass, then accidentalied 2 tinnies on the way home......


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> whoops. boss's leaving do last night, sank a few pints of bass, then accidentalied 2 tinnies on the way home......


 
boss gone - can you now claim your right to be King?


----------



## the button (Aug 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes, Cuntboss is off today



Mine too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> boss gone - can you now claim your right to be King?


no, new boss already installed and also along at leaving do.

luckily, i managed to talk to her during the early part of the evening, thus impressing with my erudite charm and wit, rather than the later part when i turned into a bilious raucous fool


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

the boss is dead - long live the boss


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2010)

Morning.

Been thinking about billiards - looks like a great sport!
http://anitokid.blogspot.com/2008/06/women-of-billiards-pool-player-shanelle.html


----------



## Ms T (Aug 26, 2010)

Morning. Up at 6 this morning to start work at 7.30 so a lie-in compared to yesterday!  Am knackered and already dreaming of my holiday in roughly four week's time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no, new boss already installed and also along at leaving do.
> 
> luckily, i managed to talk to her during the early part of the evening, thus impressing with my erudite charm and wit, rather than the later part when i turned into a bilious raucous fool


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

Busy! 
Reallly!
Fucking! 
Busy!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Busy!
> Reallly!
> Fucking!
> Busy!


haha


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello chaps - been busy of late, and urban just not what it used to be so stayed away a few days.

Just thought I'd pop in here and taunt you - I'm off to Solfest tomorrow, and then camping/caravanning for a few days afterwards, up in the wilds of Cumbria


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

Where you off to again Ms T? I have Turkey in my head.

Rubbish morning for me so far, bike needs big fixing, now twiddling my thumbs waiting at the docs


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm off to Solfest tomorrow, and then camping/caravanning for a few days afterwards, up in the wilds of Cumbria


Cunt


----------



## Ms T (Aug 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where you off to again Ms T? I have Turkey in my head.
> 
> Rubbish morning for me so far, bike needs big fixing, now twiddling my thumbs waiting at the docs


 

Yep, Turkey.  Love it there.  

Hope it's good news at the docs.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Just thought I'd pop in here and taunt you - I'm off to Solfest tomorrow, and then camping/caravanning for a few days afterwards, up in the wilds of Cumbria


 


are you ever at work?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice  I've never been, on my list though. 

Still waiting...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunt






drcarnage said:


> are you ever at work?


 
Err yes I fucking well am, youth!  Been working my arse off lately.  Not sure how this happened but I have


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Err yes I fucking well am, youth!  Been working my arse off lately.  Not sure how this happened but I have


 


just kidding. I have a nice three week holiday starting next week.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just kidding. I have a nice three week holiday starting next week.


 
I know you are, pussy galore 

Ooo lovely - that makes you a much bigger cunt than me eh?  Off to That China, are you?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I know you are, pussy galore
> 
> Ooo lovely - that makes you a much bigger cunt than me eh?  Off to That China, are you?


 
yep. this time next week i'll be sat in a yurt eating lamb and getting pissed on rice wine instead of staring at a fucking spreadsheet all day


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> yep. this time next week i'll be sat in a yurt eating lamb and getting pissed on rice wine instead of staring at a fucking spreadsheet all day


 
yeh. and shitting in a big field instead of a toilet.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. and shitting in a big field instead of a toilet.


 
bah I don't give a fuck about something like that.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunt


 
x 2


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> bah I don't give a fuck about something like that.


 
you will when there's no toilet paper and you have to catch a sheep to wipe yourself against.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

did I mention I'm on Holiday *NEXT WEEK *!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did I mention I'm on Holiday *NEXT WEEK *!!


 hurrah!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> hurrah!


 
Thank you! I will be relaxing in country pubs and having afternoon teas and walking about and that


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Thank you! I will be relaxing in country pubs and having afternoon teas and walking about and that


i hope you have a good time


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> yep. this time next week i'll be sat in a yurt eating lamb and getting pissed on rice wine instead of staring at a fucking spreadsheet all day


 
Sounds fucking ace mate 


marty21 said:


> did I mention I'm on Holiday *NEXT WEEK *!!


 
cunt


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

right, i need food badly. cafe here i come....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

oh, and all you holiday cunts can fuck the cunting fuck right off as well


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

ta paulie love


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you will when there's no toilet paper and you have to catch a sheep to wipe yourself against.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

blimey, a lot of cunts round these parts!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh, and all you holiday cunts can fuck the cunting fuck right off as well


 
cheers PT xx


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> blimey, a lot of cunts round these parts!


 
it's the cunting holiday season


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's the cunting holiday season


It's my busiest cunting season! Just you wait til September *shakes fist*


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

i haven't had a cunting holiday for years. 

 im making up for it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

Busy still
Tired too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

egg chips baked beans mug of tea.

dinner of champions


----------



## cesare (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a tin of mushroom soup and some bread. Haven't had tinned soup for ages ... it's much much saltier than I remembered.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a Milky Way


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

That's why I never eat tinned soup these days.  Yeurgh

I had a dirty saussie and egg barm from the cafe.  Runny yolk and brown sauce 

Come on 5 o clock, I'm fucking desperate to get out of here and start my holiday


----------



## cesare (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, cup-a-soup's nicer, weirdly. No more tinned soup. Btw, hope everyone has a great holiday.

Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

Wanna go home now


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wanna go home now


 
yeh, it's pissing it down, you should go now 

NOW i say, before it stops


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

bored


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> bored


 
you should go out and play in the rain too


----------



## machine cat (Aug 26, 2010)

it's not raining here


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

I am having palpitations.  Think it's a bit of excitement, mixed with anticipation at getting completely off my tits for the next 3 days 

40 minutes to go...

Oh, and I'm just scoffing a rather delish choccy trifley thing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

Rain is close here


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rain is close here


 
I can feel it in my bones - bibilical I think - I will shelter in a tavern in the Borough of Camden.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

It has begun


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

BBC said light rain  _light_!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think the BBC weather report has ever actually been close to accurate.  In fact, I always just reverse what they say, for a truer picture

I have 15 minutes to go, btw.  Did I mention I'm on holiday tomorrow and next week?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

They're not that bad usually, and tbf I haven't looked out my window yet.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

i want to go home and then to the pub and it's honking it down here....


----------



## kittyP (Aug 26, 2010)

Its just slung it down here in Brixters too. 
Stopped now though. 

Hellooo all by the way


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

ah fuckit... I'll just get wet on the way home, day can't get worse   (unless my bike breaks more )


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2010)

Busy afternoon so it's gone pretty quick.  Same tomorrow I think.

Going in 5


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

Right then, I am logging off and fucking out


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2010)

Home, wet but have a brew.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Home, wet but have a brew.


 
Pretty much the perfect chick in my book ^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2010)

Freeday
Rainday
Sleepyday

Time to leave for w*rk now


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 27, 2010)

Hurting tum, but only half a day to get through...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

so close to the weekend


so close to my holiday!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2010)

I can see the word cunt getting a lot of use today!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

morning 

i'm gagging for a pint


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> i'm gagging for a pint


 
Standard Freeday this. I am on a lunch pint ban until November which is painful but too much to do, gotta focus. 

Commute is slow today. Damp bus with steamed up windows and bad traffic is not feeling my morning with joy. Oh well, won't be late and only two of us in today. Gonna be busy but with less interruption


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

last day before i'm away for *3 weeks *


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> last day before i'm away for *3 weeks *


 
Not even 9am and you are a prize cunt squire


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even 9am and you are a prize cunt squire




Morning all


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even 9am and you are a prize cunt squire


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even 9am and you are a prize cunt squire


 
he is 3 x a cunt, I am only 1 x a cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> i'm gagging for a pint


if you desire a pint so early in the day you should examine your behaviour for signs of alcoholism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he is 3 x a cunt, I am only 1 x a cunt


 that's true i'm afraid.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> if you desire a pint so early in the day you should examine your behaviour for signs of alcoholism.


 
"im not an alcoholic, i just like a drink every now and again"


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he is 3 x a cunt, I am only 1 x a cunt


Or 1 x cunt and 1/3 x cunt if you go for lowest common cunts.

Cuntboss is regaling us with shit stories that no one is listening to


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Or 1 x cunt and 1/3 x cunt if you go for lowest common cunts.
> 
> Cuntboss is regaling us with shit stories that no one is listening to


 
I am a small cunt


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

i don't care what type of cunt i am


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i don't care what type of cunt i am


 
a very happy cunt?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a very happy cunt?


 
that'll do


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> "im not an alcoholic, i just like a drink every now and again"


 
but do you drink more than your dr?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 27, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> but do you drink more than your dr?



And does your Dr believe in god?

I have been listening to too much radio 4 this holiday.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> but do you drink more than your dr?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if I have a Dr, I haven't got around to registering with one since we moved 




in 1997


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2010)

Morning all - I am feeling a lot better today, walked to work (which made my feet wet but hey ho!) and don't have a lot to cope with here....however for some reasons I am also felling rather tetchy and I don't know why


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2010)

morning. glad you're feeling chipper queenie. 

am under the weather due to excess boozing last night. i kept saying we should go home and she kept saying lets stay for one more 

and we have office refurb taking place this weekend so am sitting in a spartan office surrounded by crates and boxes.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I am feeling a lot better today, walked to work (which made my feet wet but hey ho!) and don't have a lot to cope with here....however for some reasons I am also felling rather tetchy and I don't know why


 
wet? did you walk through a canal or something?


----------



## cesare (Aug 27, 2010)

Morning all! (Just)

Glad you're feeling a bit better today Qoggy. 

Need more coffee ... brb


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

dinner time! 

Only 3 hours to go...


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2010)

I feel shit today.  My body clock is all over the place due to shifts so woke up at 5.30 despite starting at 9.30.  I feel really sick - one of my colleagues spent four days vomiting but came to work yesterday so am worried that I have caught something from him.  

Happy days.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2010)

Aww please, it looks like it is going to rain again and I was promised little or no rain today plus my shoes have just dried out from this morning


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aww please, it looks like it is going to rain again and I was promised little or no rain today plus my shoes have just dried out from this morning


 
The weather really is pants at the moment, innit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> The weather really is pants at the moment, innit?


 
Yeah


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> dinner time!
> 
> Only 3 hours to go...


 
one afternoon - then holiday - it's good innit!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> one afternoon - then holiday - it's good innit!


 
it's awesome 

just under an hour left...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aww please, it looks like it is going to rain again and I was promised little or no rain today plus my shoes have just dried out from this morning


haha


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually busy! 
No drag to be seen


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

20 minutes people, 20 minutes...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
I hate you!! *mutters and moans and looks at the very grey clouds!*


----------



## cesare (Aug 27, 2010)

Countdown for holiday people ... have a brilliant time!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hate you!! *mutters and moans and looks at the very grey clouds!*


 
it's hot and sunny up here


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> Countdown for holiday people ... have a brilliant time!


 
I'm not doing much next week so I'll be popping in to jest and tease you all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it's hot and sunny up here



I am coming up to Yorkshire-land next week so it better stay fine *shakes fist at the weather gods*


----------



## cesare (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm not doing much next week so I'll be popping in to jest and tease you all



Taunting us


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am coming up to Yorkshire-land next week so it better stay fine *shakes fist at the weather gods*


 
It hasn't been like this since June. It'll probably chuck it down


----------



## kittyP (Aug 27, 2010)

Its cold and damp here. 
I have put the heating on (slaps own wrists) as there is washing that I need to wear tomorrow and stuff from 2 days ago is not bloody dry yet. 

I have finally joined the library after 3 odd years of living here, which has made me quite happy. 

Did some house work and have painted my nails for the * surprise * wedding tomorrow. 
Have now realised that I cannot finish cleaning the kitchen as nails need to be thoroughly dry. 

Hormones are all over the frickin shop (sorry guys) so I keep feeling really happy and then angry and crying all within a few mins! Having a sneaky GnT to deal with the buggers.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 27, 2010)

right! I'm off!

have a nice 3 weeks at work losers!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> right! I'm off!
> 
> have a nice 3 weeks at work losers!!


i'm looking forward to finding out how you cope without us


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2010)

Right I am outta here - have a good holiday DrC - see the rest of youse cunts later!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

manic afternoon - last minute stuff getting on my nerves - still I'm on holiday - out of office assistant is ON - I am out the door -


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

and home - mrs21 has made a Shooter's sandwich for lunch tomorrow...nom nom...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2010)

Finally done. Not done all the work you understand, but I am done and at the bus stop waiting. Better not be too busy on the bus tonight, I have two bags and two ciders to 'accidentally' on route


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and home - mrs21 has made a Shooter's sandwich for lunch tomorrow...nom nom...


 
Nom nom indeed.

I have negotiated a slightly earlier home time due to feeling so rubbish.  So only half an hour or so to go and I have the whole bank holiday weekend off - can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2010)

Long weekend was nice. Had a bit of an unusual one


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2010)

My urban Tapatalk app is not working on the eyefone today for some reason?!? Most annoying!!!

Bit of a struggle getting up today but feeling pretty rested after the looooong weekend. Just gotta hang in there for four short (drag) days which is good. Gonna be busy again this week but maybe that will reduce drag???


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2010)

Tapatalk all fixed.
Turned it off and turned it back on again.
That old classic fix rarely fails does it?

Gonna scrape in for 09:00 it seems. Last few days of calm/quiet/quicker commuting before the educating masses and the 4x4 mummies hit the the streets again


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2010)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> Turned it off and turned it back on again.
> That old classic fix rarely fails does it?


That's actually an official IT solution, I did a module on it at uni


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2010)

good morning losers


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Long weekend was nice. Had a bit of an unusual one


 
Me too!  Mostly spent at King's College Hospital.


----------



## cesare (Aug 31, 2010)

Morning!

How is hendo, Ms T?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning!
> 
> How is hendo, Ms T?


 
Antibiotics seem to be working and hopefully he'll be out tomorrow.  Can't walk much though so I've asked for a couple of days off work.  To be honest I'm absolutely exhausted and don't think I could do the night shifts if I tried.


----------



## cesare (Aug 31, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Antibiotics seem to be working and hopefully he'll be out tomorrow.  Can't walk much though so I've asked for a couple of days off work.  To be honest I'm absolutely exhausted and don't think I could do the night shifts if I tried.


 
I'm glad they're working ok ... but what a weekend!  Such a shame. Hopefully they'll let you have some time off, emergency leave or somesuch.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Me too!  Mostly spent at King's College Hospital.


 
Really? 
I may have seen you there?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh noes?  What happened to you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2010)

Morning all! We have cupcakes


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all! We have cupcakes


 
i have beer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i have beer


 
Aren't you in the middle of nowhere on holiday!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2010)

yes but everyone's gone for a walk and im stuck here with a computer and a crate of beer.

will go out and do stuff this evening


----------



## the button (Aug 31, 2010)

Just paused for breath. Shouldn't be like this on the first day back after a long weekend.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh noes?  What happened to you?


 
I'll let him tell you. 
It wasn't the most relaxing of BH weekends though.


----------



## cesare (Aug 31, 2010)

the button said:


> Just paused for breath. Shouldn't be like this on the first day back after a long weekend.





What happened Badgers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2010)

Not dragging at home today. Ropey start to the morning but perking up now. Am determined to get better and go baby visiting later!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2010)

I may update this soon......


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not dragging at home today. Ropey start to the morning but perking up now. Am determined to get better and go baby visiting later!


 
Which baby?

Or you could visit hendo in the hossie.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2010)

wry's baby, must tell her what I have isn't catching 

what are visiting times for hossie?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> wry's baby, must tell her what I have isn't catching
> 
> what are visiting times for hossie?



2-8.  Oliver Ward.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll see how I do getting up to wry's, if I'm ok with that journey, I'll pop in after to see him  Has he got enough grapes/chocs or could he do with a few more?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2010)

Some man outside has just been really, really shouting into his mobile phone - you could hear it quite clearly up and down the street. I couldn't tell what about 'cos it wasn't in English but it had that tone which sounded like it could get violent at any minute. I didn't like it, it was quite scary


----------



## the button (Aug 31, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Some man outside has just been really, really shouting into his mobiole phone - you could hear it quite clearly up and down the street. I couldn't tell what about 'cos it wasn't in English but it had that tone which sounded like it could get violent at any minute. I didn't like it, it was quite scary



Rascist.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2010)

the button said:


> Rascist.



 

I did peek out the window to look at him, he was a middle aged gentlemen very well groomed and dressed....but I thought if he spotted me he might start shouting at me. He looked very angry.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2010)

Goodness me it's been quiet in here with out Marty and Carnage


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2010)

Long day was long.
On bus now though.
Need dinner and sleeps.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2010)

This is kind of Loseday but actually Humpday isn't it? Messes with your head a bit this! Guess that we are only two sleeps till Freeday so will take that as a positive  

Have a bleating (meeting) to start the day which is not ideal. Hopefully no longer than an hour, hate early meetings! Oh well, was too busy for any sort of drag yesterday and today looks the same. 

What say you draggers.....?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2010)

Only going to be me, cuntboss and customer service bloke in for most of today so I'm expecting a slow day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

Coffee - strong coffee!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2010)

__~


----------



## the button (Sep 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> __~


 
^ This.

Another day in the data funpalace.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2010)

Slow day is slow.  The conversation isn't exactly flowing


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 1, 2010)

halp meee


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2010)

Thought of the day said:
			
		

> Winning doesn't mean coming first, it means completing something you have never done before.



Today I'm going to win by having a 3 hour lunch break starting in 10 minutes then going home at half 2


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> halp meee


 
 Are you caught in a spider's web?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2010)

gawd, office refit went reasonably well but still having to deal with lots of the fall-out, in particular in one phone room where they ignored the plans and just dumped 3 desks willy-nilly which we're going to need to shift around now. other than that, haven't been here much, mainly due to getting a 4 day ban


----------



## Ms T (Sep 1, 2010)

Off to collect hendo from the hossie, hopefully.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Off to collect hendo from the hossie, hopefully.


Hurray


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd, office refit went reasonably well but still having to deal with lots of the fall-out, in particular in one phone room where they ignored the plans and just dumped 3 desks willy-nilly which we're going to need to shift around now. other than that, haven't been here much, mainly due to getting a 4 day ban



 

Life is back to normal here - we all have work....except the newbie who is playing on his i-phone 

However as I _know_ the boss has been instructed to get him to do more and told that he must do a certain project I am just biding my time. If that hasn't come to fruition by the middle of next week (which will be a week since he got back from his holiday) I am going to make a formal complaint.

In better news I am off to Yorkshire tomorrow for a long weekend. Hurrah!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In better news I am off to Yorkshire tomorrow for a long weekend. Hurrah!


A three day week? 

Where are you off to?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A three day week?
> 
> Where are you off to?


 
To see my Mum, Dad and brother in the Dales (Grassington). It is my Mum's birthday tomorrow and my brother's 50th birthday on Saturday!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah, busy weekend then!  Nice area round there, I was down that way (near Ribblehead) a few weeks ago


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Ah, busy weekend then!  Nice area round there, I was down that way (near Ribblehead) a few weeks ago


 
Ribblehead is great ..... mmmm you have given me an idea, we are looking for things to do in the day on Friday so maybe a family outing to Ribblehead. Mr. QofG's does like trains, viaducts etc...!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

this day just keeps getting worse... anyone got good news?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> this day just keeps getting worse... anyone got good news?


i just ate 3 nice ripe plums


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2010)

Had haircut


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just ate 3 nice ripe plums




thank you Paulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ribblehead is great ..... mmmm you have given me an idea, we are looking for things to do in the day on Friday so maybe a family outing to Ribblehead. Mr. QofG's does like trains, viaducts etc...!


The pub by the station seemed to have a decent selection of beers too



BiddlyBee said:


> this day just keeps getting worse... anyone got good news?


Yes, it's the last hour now


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes, it's the last hour now


Maybe not for me... I have so much to do, and just banged my head and feel funny.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just banged my head and feel funny.


 
Can we all feel it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can we all feel it?


don't make me laugh it hurts my neck 

I have a big bump. I have to cycle home


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have a big bump. I have to cycle home





I am struggling to walk still but oddly head is fine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> don't make me laugh it hurts my neck
> 
> I have a big bump. I have to cycle home


 
Will your cycle helmet fit over it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, but my neck and shoulders hurt 

I'll sit it out for a bit and stare at my work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes, but my neck hurts
> 
> I'll sit it out for a bit and stare at my work.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2010)

Any of us left today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah well, Friday Eve! 

Bus has been nice so far. The first half of the journey took 10 minutes, the second half took half hour. Oh well......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2010)

I have got up, made breakfast and iced some cupcakes!! Now wash, pack and head off to Yorkshire-land! Hurrah!!


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a good time up there in that Yorkshire Qoggy!

Morning all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any of us left today?


All of us apart from the cunts I believe. Morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> All of us apart from the cunts I believe. Morning




Seems like there's plenty of drag to go round today...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2010)

not one post since 10:53 

only 20mins to go then bike shop, then home.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2010)

Too busy too drag


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2010)

Busy day. We've been fucking off the Benefits Office


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank fuck it is Freeday! 
Tired and grouchy but it is Freeday!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2010)

Shower and coffee helped a lot. 
Will the day be nice?
Will the journey be easy?
Will lunch come soon? 
Is it time to go home yet?
What?
What?
What?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

Freeday, freeday, freeday... and a four 3 day weekend for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Freeday, freeday, freeday... and a four 3 day weekend for me


Cunt


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2010)

La la la la la la


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunt


I'm not working on my birthday


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2010)

Excuses


----------



## the button (Sep 3, 2010)

Good morning, campers. Just arrived at the office to discover IT bloke doing something to my computer. So it doesn't look like I'll be doing much today.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2010)

Buying software, computers and other IT stuff for office today  

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

into my final hour... time for a celebratory __~


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2010)

People are leaving here
I am still here


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2010)

20 minutes.... la la la

Today I will _not _be the last one in the office!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2010)

Gone


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG - My holiday is nearly at an end, in Bath atm, driving back to London this afternoon, tomorrow the drag returns 

had a great holiday in rural Herefordshire.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> OMG - My holiday is nearly at an end, in Bath atm, driving back to London this afternoon, tomorrow the drag returns
> 
> had a great holiday in rural Herefordshire.


 
Lovely weather for it.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Lovely weather for it.


 
it were right nice most of the week, did a few walks (nothing too strenuous) nice one near Hay on Wye along the river.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Yawn Yuck Monday!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Up
Coffee
Dressed
Bag packed
Still tired and grumpy

Hope that the commutes are not too hideous this week. School run and tube strikes do not bode well though


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

up
washed
drinking tea
__~~
not yet dressed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning Marty 

I am not far from the drag now. Getting silly busy now. Keeps the drag down but starting to get a bit tiring. Have six more weeks of busy, manic, stress so better get used to it


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning!

Been up since 3.30/4 ish. Yuk.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning 



marty21 said:


> up
> washed
> drinking tea
> __~~
> not yet dressed


How's your belly undertray this morning?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2010)

Dragging today for the first time in a week, due to unscheduled days off last week.  

Got to work to realise I was on my least favourite shift - apart from nights - which I am not mentally prepared for!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning  no drag for me today, but a busy day of errands to fit in before the rain comes down.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> How's your belly undertray this morning?


 
had a word with the garage, told him that AA man reckoned they might have forgotten to put back thye belly undertray when they serviced it - garage man reckoned it might not have been there in the first place - said 'he'd have a look' 


too fucking right sonny jim, have a look and fucking sort it! 


I did not say this to him - more a feeble 'cheers mate'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

very busy this morning - email hell and all that


----------



## machine cat (Sep 6, 2010)

bored.

might go and get my hair cut


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2010)

Mornin' all.

Feeling quite refreshed by my Yorkshire break and, so far, haven;'t got too much to do here so am happily taking it easy!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

my hair is a bit long tbf - gets in my eyes sometimes - 

*aging hippy*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Gotta call doctor


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gotta call doctor


 
farmers playing up?


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gotta call doctor


 
What's up?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> farmers playing up?



Me and the farmer like brother, like sister. Getting on like hand and blister! 



cesare said:


> What's up?



Stitches need to come out


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Me and the farmer like brother, like sister. Getting on like hand and blister!
> 
> 
> 
> Stitches need to come out


 
you had stitches?


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stitches need to come out


 

Ah, was that something to do with last weekend?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning  no drag for me today, but a busy day of errands to fit in before the rain comes down.


 
Hope you're having a lovely birthday, hon.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you had stitches?


 


cesare said:


> Ah, was that something to do with last weekend?


 
6 big plastic buggers in my head


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 6 big plastic buggers in my head



Ouchy!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 6 big plastic buggers in my head


 
what happened?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

The short version.....

Saturday night, stairs, backwards, head, smash, one ambulance, spinal board, second ambulance, hospital, shorts cut off, x-rays, inconclusive CT scan, second opinion, 3D brain map, third opinion, stitches, trauma ward, spinal board removed, many questions, sleep, sandwich, sleep, roast beef, more questions and then home.

Sounds like a bit of a mess but I think the whole thing took 14 hours from start to finish. The good news was that apart from a big hole in my noggin, some good bruising, a sore back, a mildly distressed wife, the loss of my 'house shorts' and a slightly dented pride I felt pretty much brand new by the Sunday evening. What was interesting was the reason for the inconclusive CT scan + second opinion + 3D brain map + third opinion was that I have some skull fractures and two areas of bruising to the brain that the radiologists think are at least four years old. Never knew about that lot until last weekend!


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

Blimey. I've been waiting a week for that story ... it was worth it  Glad it was all OK, scary stuff


----------



## machine cat (Sep 6, 2010)

roast beef lol


----------



## machine cat (Sep 6, 2010)

I've just got my hair cut.

This holiday is dragging. I wish something fun would happen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG Badgers , thank goodness you are okay!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

were you wearing clean undies when you got taken to hospital? - this was drilled into me as a kid! 

glad you're ok though, clean undies or not.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *were you wearing clean undies when you got taken to hospital*? - this was drilled into me as a kid!
> 
> glad you're ok though, clean undies or not.


 
This is a good question which we _need _an answer to. In pictures if possible!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> the loss of my 'house shorts'


The worst part


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> too fucking right sonny jim, have a look and fucking sort it!
> 
> 
> I did not say this to him - more a feeble 'cheers mate'




I've got a trip to the garage to forward to later in the month for an MOT.  The one I use is alright, but I reckon there'll still be work needed for it to pass


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Hope you're having a lovely birthday, hon.


quite mundane, but my I'm not at work 



Badgers said:


>


hehehe


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

As per their advice I am doing and not doing the following until at least the 18/09/2010: 

Plenty of rest 
Time off work 
No VDU work 
Little or no mobile phone use
No headphones
Little or no coffee 
Cut down smoking 
No alcohol 
No drugs 
Avoid television 
No cinema 
No live/loud music


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> As per their advice I am doing and not doing the following until at least the 18/09/2010:
> 
> Plenty of rest
> Time off work
> ...


 
 You might as well sleep for the next two weeks then!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> were you wearing clean undies when you got taken to hospital? - this was drilled into me as a kid!





QueenOfGoths said:


> This is a good question which we _need _an answer to. In pictures if possible!



Had none on at all  
No pictures though  



neonwilderness said:


> The worst part



The loss of the house shorts was a bitter pill to swallow. The only comfort I can take is that they were my summer house shorts and it seems that there is not a great deal of summer left now is there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> As per their advice I am doing and not doing the following until at least the 18/09/2010:
> 
> Plenty of rest
> Time off work
> ...


 
 not so haha


----------



## machine cat (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> As per their advice I am doing and not doing the following until at least the 18/09/2010:
> 
> Plenty of rest
> Time off work
> ...


 
That's a bit shit isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You might as well sleep for the next two weeks then!!


 


Pickman's model said:


> not so haha


 


drcarnage said:


> That's a bit shit isn't it?



I may have bent one or two of these 'rules' already


----------



## machine cat (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I may have bent one or two of these 'rules' already


 


__~ ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The loss of the house shorts was a bitter pill to swallow. The only comfort I can take is that they were my summer house shorts and it seems that there is not a great deal of summer left now is there?


I guess not, plenty of time to source a suitable replacement.

Only three of us in the office now, long afternoon ahead.  Luckily I've held out for a later lunch slot today.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've got a trip to the garage to forward to later in the month for an MOT.  The one I use is alright, but I reckon there'll still be work needed for it to pass


 
my MOT is due this month as well, I do like my garage though - it's 10 doors away from where I live - I just give them the keys , they sort things out and I pick up the keys and pay them


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I may have bent one or two of these 'rules' already


 
I could send you those jeans I got off Sunray YEARS ago, if you're going to be in, you could cut one pair up for new house shorts!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I could send you those jeans I got off Sunray YEARS ago, if you're going to be in, you could cut one pair up for new house shorts!



What if cut one leg longer than the other?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What if cut one leg longer than the other?


 
keep cutting until they become a denim bikini bottom


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my MOT is due this month as well, I do like my garage though - it's 10 doors away from where I live - I just give them the keys , they sort things out and I pick up the keys and pay them


Mine is just up the road too, pretty good overall.  Bit skint this month so may try a bit of a adjusting (handbrake is slack) before I take it in.  What could go wrong?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mine is just up the road too, pretty good overall.  Bit skint this month so may try a bit of a adjusting (handbrake is slack) before I take it in.  What could go wrong?


 
I never do stuff like that - or serious DIY, I tried to change the siphon on the toilet once - water everywhere (I had turned off the water before hand) but when I turned it back on - H20 mayhem


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> keep cutting until they become a denim bikini bottom


 
I could have them stonewashed too?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

I get my dad in for any serious DIY stuff.  Plus he often end up paying for the materials


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I get my dad in for any serious DIY stuff.  Plus he often end up paying for the materials


 
my dad is rubbish at DIY - my mate's dad - he is brilliant - redecs his house, does plumbing, electricity, the works - my dad drinks, gambles and moans - he does those things very well though tbf


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my dad drinks, gambles and moans - he does those things very well though tbf


 It must take a lot of practice!

Need cuntboss to fuck off so I can 'borrow' a couple of stamps


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Rain


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rain


 
have coat


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2010)

Bloody hell Badgers! 

Were you pissed at the time by any chance?  We were cursing all the injured drunks last Friday night on our visit for clogging up A&E.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Bloody hell Badgers!
> 
> Were you pissed at the time by any chance?  We were cursing all the injured drunks last Friday night on our visit for clogging up A&E.


 
I was as pissed as I am on most days.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was as pissed as I am on most days.



good lad ...

golden hour approaches people...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Yup, I can't wait


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

spotted boss on some sort of chatpage 

he doesn;t seem to realise that there is a small window in the kitchen behind his office - which gives you a view of his screen if you lean in close like - you have to be careful he doesn't spot you leaning in - couldn't wait around to see what sort of chatpage it was though


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

Chat roulette


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Chat roulette


 
He appears to have forgotten to wear trousers today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Closer people, closer now....


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 6, 2010)

Just sticking my head around to say hello to y'all dragsters. My surgery is tomorrow all being well so won't be about for a bit.


----------



## the button (Sep 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Just sticking my head around to say hello to y'all dragsters. My surgery is tomorrow all being well so won't be about for a bit.



Best of luck, steph.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Just sticking my head around to say hello to y'all dragsters. My surgery is tomorrow all being well so won't be about for a bit.


 
best of luck x


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

All the best Steph x


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck lass, get ye back in the drag as soon as you can  

x


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2010)

Just had a phone call from Danny Dyer.  It appears he's now called Graham and is working as an electrician 



stephj said:


> Just sticking my head around to say hello to y'all dragsters. My surgery is tomorrow all being well so won't be about for a bit.


Good luck!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Outta there


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope all goes well tomorrow steph. x


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Yawn! 
Early, early, early start today!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

bloody hell badgers, you're keen!


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning!

Woke up at 3.30 AGAIN. Grr. No tea last night (fell asleep too early - ha that might explain the waking up too early d'oh) ... I might make a stirfry for breakfast.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm going to make a curry for dinner and then start packing for my 28 hour train drag


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to make a curry for dinner and then start packing for my 28 hour train drag



28 hours, that's a long one. Better than a 28 hour flight though I s'pose, at least you get to move about more. Entertaining the little lad's going to need some imagination


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Coffee
Smoke
Lunches made
Showered 
Dressed 
Coffee
Smoke 
Bag packed 
Ready for the drag


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to make a curry for dinner and then start packing for my 28 hour train drag


 
Getting the tube today then?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to make a curry for dinner and then start packing for my 28 hour train drag


 
wowsah!, that's a serious train trip

I'm excited about the strike bound commute, I'll get a bus, should be ok, might have to walk a bit if the buses are packed - up the strikers!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> 28 hours, that's a long one. Better than a 28 hour flight though I s'pose, at least you get to move about more. Entertaining the little lad's going to need some imagination


 
He's been pretty affected by the heat, so going down south is going to make things worse. So he's staying with his mum in Inner Mongolia and I'm off on my own for a few days then meeting up with them in Beijing 



Badgers said:


> Getting the tube today then?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you stayed in a yurt yet?


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> He's been pretty affected by the heat, so going down south is going to make things worse. So he's staying with his mum in Inner Mongolia and I'm off on my own for a few days then meeting up with them in Beijing



Awr poor little lad  Good plan drc ... you meeting up with ninj on your solo leg?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

or drank that fermented milk stuff ?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty eager today... 

Was on the bus by 06:05 and at desk by 06:40. 
What makes it all worth it is that the work systems are getting updates so can't do anything till 08:30 anyway. 
Time to start loads of pointless threads and stuff then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Aw cesare, you got funny sleep again? 

Back to the drag again today, and I'm already mentally bored in my office, but still sat on the sofa in my pants


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

Hurray! Pointless threads


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aw cesare, you got funny sleep again?
> 
> Back to the drag again today, and I'm already mentally bored in my office, but still sat on the sofa in my pants


 
pic!


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aw cesare, you got funny sleep again?
> 
> Back to the drag again today, and I'm already mentally bored in my office, but still sat on the sofa in my pants



Yeh  Gotta get that sorted by the end of the week which means sticking pins in my eyes to keep awake in the evening. Or mebbe a nap in the afternoon 

You said pants


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

My non new fangled phone doesn't do that marty


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My non new fangled phone doesn't do that marty


 
get another phone quick


we are all stressed at the commute, we need some pretty pictures


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

We need some pants pics to brighten up the start of the day.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Meeting starts at 9am


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

gonna head out in a bit - will post journey reports


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

Mmmm coffee


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Bloke has cancelled meeting. 
Has a 'water leak in his house' but is still flying to Basle in Switzerland to watch England play. 
My feeling is that he is not being entirely straight with me here.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Have you stayed in a yurt yet?



Yep  I posted some pictures up on the September photography thread, but for some reason (shit Chinese internet) I'm not sure if they're actually there. If not, I'll post up a few pics when I'm back at work and need something to do. 




cesare said:


> Awr poor little lad  Good plan drc ... you meeting up with ninj on your solo leg?


 
Tbh I think he'll be a lot better off staying here with family he's grown to in the past week, rather than being dragged around in the boiling heat for days. Meeting up with ninja on Friday night for a drink or two


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Tbh I think he'll be a lot better off staying here with family he's grown to in the past week, rather than being dragged around in the boiling heat for days. Meeting up with ninja on Friday night for a drink or two



For sure, and the family will have more time with him too. Give my love to ninj when you see him


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> or drank that fermented milk stuff ?


 
nah... i've had that before and as you can imagine it's pretty rank.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Give my love to ninj when you see him


 
Will do


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Will do


 
Cheerses!

Oh god, nearly 9.00. Drag starting to beckon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> Cheerses!
> 
> Oh god, nearly 9.00. Drag starting to beckon.


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
indeed


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> indeed


 
yeh, i finish at 1 after all of 45 minutes work, and i'm off to barcelona in a couple of days.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, i finish at 1 after all of 45 minutes work, and i'm off to barcelona in a couple of days.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, i finish at 1 after all of 45 minutes work, and i'm off to barcelona in a couple of days.



You lucky, lucky bastard


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> You lucky, lucky bastard


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2010)

Quite an eventful morning so far

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/332964-PlayStationHome-Store-Hacked-CC-details-compromised

and now i have to clean the bathroom


----------



## the button (Sep 7, 2010)

Had to *walk* from Cannon St to Old St this morning cos the buses were full. Well, the first one that went past was full, anyway. I'm an ordinary Londoner being held to ransom.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> nah... i've had that before and as you can imagine it's pretty rank.


 
make ninja drink some, and send my best


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

the button said:


> Had to *walk* from Cannon St to Old St this morning cos the buses were full. Well, the first one that went past was full, anyway. I'm an ordinary Londoner being held to ransom.


 
I drove in - made a snap decision when I saw my car parked oppostite the flat - took me 100 minutes  (usually about 40)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Sleeps On Bench Girl is there.
She is sleeping sitting up today though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, i finish at 1 after all of 45 minutes work, and i'm off to barcelona in a couple of days.





have a great time


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

my car was sorted for nowt  go the keys off the garage this morning - told me he'd fitted a new tray - no charge - which probably means they forgot to put it back after servicing it - a happy ending


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

ooh, pissing down in the city


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have a great time


i will


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my car was sorted for nowt  go the keys off the garage this morning - told me he'd fitted a new tray - no charge - which probably means they forgot to put it back after servicing it - a happy ending



This is good



BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, pissing down in the city



This is bad


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Quite an eventful morning so far
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/332964-PlayStationHome-Store-Hacked-CC-details-compromised
> 
> and now i have to clean the bathroom


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I drove in - made a snap decision when I saw my car parked oppostite the flat - took me 100 minutes  (usually about 40)


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> told me he'd fitted a new tray - no charge - which probably means they forgot to put it back after servicing it - a happy ending


 
I love how garages like to make out they're doing you a favour when they've fucked up 

Late start to the drag today, had a busy-ish morning.  Now having a (non-spotty) banana


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Cheese and Marmite sarnie


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, pissing down in the city


 
haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is bad


It'll blow over 



Pickman's model said:


> haha


I'm inside.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm inside.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
I wasn't queuing at a bus stop and not getting a bus for ages, I was sitting in my car for ages, listening to music (Richard Hawley) and smoking fags


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

Time to stick the oven on to bake a baguette. Tuna mayo and tomato, I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



 Get off to Barcelona you!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

My lunch = waiting in bank


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> make ninja drink some, and send my best


 
I'm not quite sure he's a drinker, but I'll try.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My lunch = waiting in bank


 
Go back and get it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2010)

It'll be locked in the safe by now


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Go back and get it.


my lunch _time _ 

and it was a bloody waste of half an hour too.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

I finally got round to the book shop to find some reading material for the train and as I expected all the had were a small selection of classics, all of which I've read 

So I chose tess of the d'urbervilles. It's not a bad book, but not one I'm overly keen on reading again, so I think I'll just get rat arsed and befriend some strangers instead.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

12 straight hours at desk today!
Blimey!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 8, 2010)

train in 2 hours


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Dragwinners


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Coffee drunk 
Cigarette smoked
BBC news site scanned
Emails all checked 
Wifey's lunch made
Second coffee on the go
Cigarette smoked
Work to-do list is 84


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

is the tube strike over ?


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is the tube strike over ?


 
Yes.

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Think so. It might take the morning to get up to full speed? Maybe back to normal already? 

Bus is sluggish and pretty full today.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

I drove back last night, Islington and Camden were practically traffic free 

only got caught up in traffic around the corner from my house - where there is no tube


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Would have just arrived for 8am as planned but the bus is terminating early. Oh well, the drag abides.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would have just arrived for 8am as planned but the bus is terminating early. Oh well, the drag abides.


 
Why do they do this? Stopped one stop before mine, chucked everyone off, then proceeded to drive up the road empty and past the next stop anyway? I was hardly put out but it does not make much sense to me. Oh well, coffee now and work nonsense!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

How is your day marty?


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is your day marty?


 
Dragging his heels in a confined space #FreeTheClapton1


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning all.  Cuntboss is round here snooping, so could be a long day.  One of the sales reps is paying us a visit this morning though, she normally brings cakes so it's not all bad 



Badgers said:


> Why do they do this?


Probably just to spite you


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Probably just to spite you



TFL have just made a powerful enemy


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

It's an unwinnable war


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's an unwinnable war


 
Thatcher would have learned


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning - busy day for me - must do work - must not look at places I want to go to in Detroit


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Dragging his heels in a confined space #FreeTheClapton1


Just read his twitter


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> must not look at places I want to go to in Detroit



http://detroittechnomilitia.com/main/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,3/


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Thatcher would have learned


"Anybody seen in a bus over the age of 30 has been a failure in life" (maybe)


----------



## cesare (Sep 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just read his twitter



Aye


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Detroit techno might be dead Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think Detroit techno might be dead Badgers


 
We will fall out at this rate


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We will fall out at this rate


 detroit techno = 80s really, and it's kinda like garage - in that it doesn't mean it was made in a garage 

Mowtown on the other hand....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel all clammy this morning! I don't like it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



 ... that is just bizarre though!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

We are really busy. 
Radio Woman is doing that thing she does so well. 
Creating a crisis out nothing in order to be seen as solving the crisis. 
It is bugging me to say the least. 
__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2010)

I just got one of these


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

what a day - first I was imprisoned without a trial, rescued, finally got to work at 11, had lunch and onthe way back, Jerry Sadowitz - comic magician, asked me if it was going to rain - he was pondering on going on his bike or the bus to destination unknown, I said no, I hope I'm right


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> "Anybody seen in a bus over the age of 30 has been a failure in life" (maybe)


 
I was on a bus today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Poor Marty, it should not happen to a man of your age


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was on a bus today


I think your key mishap this morning is a case in point


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poor Marty, it should not happen to a man of your age


 


neonwilderness said:


> I think your key mishap this morning is a case in point


 
surely I should be retired by now, living on a sun kissed island, having dusky maidens feed me grapes

I don't know what went wrong 

I blame thatcher


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what a day - first I was* imprisoned without a trial*, rescued, finally got to work at 11, had lunch and onthe way back, Jerry Sadowitz - comic magician, asked me if it was going to rain - he was pondering on going on his bike or the bus to destination unknown, I said no, I hope I'm right


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> surely I should be retired by now, living on a sun kissed island, having dusky maidens feed me grapes


You can probably make your fortune by giving after dinner talks about your ordeal now


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>


 
it still hasn't rained - I'm hoping my new magician mate is nicely dry on his bike


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You can probably make your fortune by giving after dinner talks about your ordeal now


 
too much info has been publicised, I should really think about this before I have my next ordeal


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

still hasn't rained - best advice I've given to an ex tv celebrity all day.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Went to supermarket
Hated everyone in there 
Hate myself for going there 
Hate being pretty much the feeling


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2010)

afternoon all. busy as a very busy thing atm. one week to go and then 2 weeks of holiday. god, do i need this holiday......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon all. busy as a very busy thing atm. one week to go and then *2 weeks of holiday*. god, do i need this holiday......


 
OOOH - where ya going?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

OOOH - where we going?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OOOH - where ya going?





Badgers said:


> OOOH - where we going?




Last hour now...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Closer, not quite


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Went to supermarket
> Hated everyone in there
> Hate myself for going there
> Hate being pretty much the feeling


 
have you been on a bus today looser?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Thunder, lightening and VERY heavy rain


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

damn, my colleague is in benidorm for the next 2 weeks - he does all the difficult stuff 

I hate the difficult stuff


it's 


difficult


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have you been on a bus today looser?


 
Yes, it still hurts


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Thunder, lightening and VERY heavy rain


 
not up here

not on Jerry


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

It is proper mental here


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

((((minor ex tv celeb and magicians))))


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> damn, my colleague is in *benidorm *for the next 2 weeks - he does all the difficult stuff


Is your colleague Johnny Vegas?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

Just started really heaving it down here in W1T!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is your colleague Johnny Vegas?


 
he has the belly for it !


Oh noes - it's raining, I'll have to avoid Jerry now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Rain stopped now (SW18)


----------



## the button (Sep 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just started really heaving it down here in W1T!



At Old St too. And boss has just gone out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

the button said:


> At Old St too. And boss has just gone out.


 
He he


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2010)

and in the city... going to sit it out, see if it stops


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2010)

seems to be stopping in NW1 now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

the button said:


> At Old St too. And boss has just gone out.


 
This needs the Pickmans dancing smilies


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2010)

longdogs


----------



## the button (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## the button (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2010)

Time to go!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2010)

Done. Been 'at desk' for almost exactly 29 hours in three days this week already! Blimey!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

Early rising but late start wangled today  

Off to a conference so no need to leave till 09:00. 
Still going into the office for the afternoon but all good, should cut back the drag.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

When I create something in Excel that has pictures pasted into it they disappear when I PDF this. Any cleverer draggers than me know why?


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

Morning! Sleepy today but a lot to do 

Excel is button territory, he might know. Or kabbes if he's around.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

Morning tired lady


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

might as well get dressed, I know where my keys are, I will not be locked in today, oh no.


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

Coffee.


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> might as well get dressed, I know where my keys are, I will not be locked in today, oh no.



Are they on a piece of elastic now marty? Or one of those chains like the cool kids wear?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

__~ 

Then gotta shower and get going


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2010)

Morning all


Badgers said:


> Done. Been 'at desk' for almost exactly 29 hours in three days this week already! Blimey!


That knock to the head hasn't done you any good


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When I create something in Excel that has pictures pasted into it they disappear when I PDF this. Any cleverer draggers than me know why?


Are they set to print (right click on image > format picture > properties > print object)?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2010)

Pasted or inserted Badgers? If you insert them it seems to work ok.

Morning  

two more days, two more days.... lalalalalalalalala


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

Will play with this Excel nonsense later. I think I have been pasting images in. Copied from web into word, manually resized and then pasted into word. Messy


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Are they on a piece of elastic now marty? Or one of those chains like the cool kids wear?


 
put them in my manbag last night


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> put them in my manbag last night





Let's see this manbag ... pic?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Let's see this manbag ... pic?


 
will look for one - it's one of those 'courier bags' made by Eastpak - it's black, and manly


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> will look for one - it's one of those 'courier bags' made by Eastpak - it's black, and manly



I like that courier bag style. We don't see enough pics of manbags


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

Have had about 2 hours sleep due to vicious period pains...which have now returned so am sitting in the office feeling as if I am going to throw up 

Have already said I will cover lunches and then am going home (as near to 3pm as I can make it!).

In better news I am off to Zurich tomorrow for the weekend


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2010)

Get yourself some chocolate and keep thinking about this....



QueenOfGoths said:


> In better news I am off to Zurich tomorrow for the weekend


 
Quite a jetsetter aren't you QoG


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

Rorymac's thread ... I feel sick, don't know if it's true or not


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get yourself some chocolate and keep thinking about this....
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a jetsetter aren't you QoG



This is really Mr. QofG's trip - he and a friend have paid a very large amount of money (he won't tell me how much!!) for tickets to see U2 in Zurich. Me and the friend's Mrs. are kind of tagging on for the fun but without having to go and see Bono 

On Saturday night we will be girls alone in Zurich


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Rorymac's thread ... I feel sick, don't know if it's true or not


teeps might know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Rorymac's thread ... I feel sick, don't know if it's true or not


 
Yes, I wish he would come back on that


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is really Mr. QofG's trip - he and a friend have paid a very large amount of money (he won't tell me how much!!) for tickets to see U2 in Zurich. Me and the friend's Mrs. are kind of tagging on for the fun but *without having to go and see Bono *
> 
> On Saturday night we will be girls alone in Zurich


I think you win


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> teeps might know



I was hoping to find out if it was true or not before calling/texting her tbh. Fuck.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Rorymac's thread ... I feel sick, don't know if it's true or not


 
what is that about? strange thread to start if it isn't true


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

Manbag in pub


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Manbag in pub


 
Nice


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Manbag in pub


 
I like that one!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

I am a Fatface junkie (((shame)))

Pub is ok but odd soft drink situation


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2010)

It's not past 12 yet!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am a Fatface junkie (((shame)))
> 
> Pub is ok *but odd soft drink situation*



Are you having to have one


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not past 12 yet!


 
it is somewhere in the world


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you having to have one


 
Forced myself 

Ordered a large coke 
Barmaid told me Pepsi
I said this was ok
Barmaid asked if half or pint
I told her pint
She asked if I wanted ice
I said yes but only a little
She told me they had no ice
I said this was ok
She said sorry because ice is refreshing
I said not to worry it was fine
She poured the iceless coke
She entered pint of coke for £2.15
Then she entered Pepsi 'dash' for £0.45
Then asked me for £2.60
I asked what the dash was
She said to replace the ice
I asked if they charge for ice
She said not
I gave her £2.70
She put it in the till 
I stood for a minute with her grinning at me
I gave up and went to sit down
The Pespi was warm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Forced myself
> 
> Ordered a large coke
> Barmaid told me Pepsi
> ...



Wtf   - a 'dash' I have never heard of such a ludicrous thing  Plus if they don't have ice then why are they charging for something to replace it. Wtf - again!!


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

What a rip-off.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

rip of Britain


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

In Britain we worship good service 

Maybe she hated me on sight? I do have that effect on a lot of people. Oh well, that will teach me for straying from my usual tipples


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In Britain we worship good service
> 
> Maybe she hated me on sight? I do have that effect on a lot of people. Oh well, that will teach me for straying from my usual tipples


 
True - you never here of a beer 'dash', unless it is to get to the offie before closing time!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> True - you never here of a beer 'dash', unless it is to get to the offie before closing time!


 
with 24 hour shops in hackney we never have a beer dash


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

So if you have a lager topped, do they charge an extra 45p?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

have you seen what some places charge of lime and soda ? I don't drink it, but mrs21 does, varies from about 50p to £2!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> So if you have a lager topped, do they charge an extra 45p?


 
It has been known.
Not common though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> with 24 hour shops in hackney we never have a beer dash


 
I like it 

My period pains can go at any moment - it has been nearly 12 hours now during which time I have got about 2 1/2 hours sleep  - I haven't even had my weetabix 'cos I don't feel like eating much while in pain!


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It has been known.
> Not common though.


 
Blimey. No wonder pubs are going out of business.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe we should chip in and open the Draggers Arms? 

We could open to the public only five days per week. As staff we would all moan about our days to the punters and tell them about what time or what we were eating. People could be convinced to buy 'poor service' at a premium just to give them blog/similar content. Their networks would what to know for themselves, Timeout would visit. We could have 'unhappy hour' where all the drinks were more expensive and we moaned more while working slower? This could be big people. Really fucking big so tell nobody. I have a list of investors wanting to set up franchises, their staff will learn the ways of the drag. 

In the corner of the pub will be a sofa. Marty will be sitting on it looking like Father Jack. His boots will be on the cushions and American tourists will queue in their dozens for photos and the chance to ask if he is wearing pants. For £20 each they will be given the answer. 

I am onto the PR people now.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we should chip in and open the Draggers Arms?
> 
> We could open to the public only five days per week. As staff we would all moan about our days to the punters and tell them about what time or what we were eating. People could be convinced to buy 'poor service' at a premium just to give them blog/similar content. Their networks would what to know for themselves, Timeout would visit. We could have 'unhappy hour' where all the drinks were more expensive and we moaned more while working slower? This could be big people. Really fucking big so tell nobody. I have a list of investors wanting to set up franchises, their staff will learn the ways of the drag.
> 
> ...


 
I like that idea - can I be in charge of crisps and snacks please!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we should chip in and open the Draggers Arms?
> 
> We could open to the public only five days per week. As staff we would all moan about our days to the punters and tell them about what time or what we were eating. People could be convinced to buy 'poor service' at a premium just to give them blog/similar content. Their networks would what to know for themselves, Timeout would visit. We could have 'unhappy hour' where all the drinks were more expensive and we moaned more while working slower? This could be big people. Really fucking big so tell nobody. I have a list of investors wanting to set up franchises, their staff will learn the ways of the drag.
> 
> ...


 
plus, we need a pub stunt man - good at falling over...if only there was someone we knew...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2010)

Badgers Trotter?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like that idea - can I be in charge of crisps and snacks please!



Yes but they will have to all be obscure, very salty, fatty and overpriced. 



marty21 said:


> plus, we need a pub stunt man - good at falling over...if only there was someone we knew...



Wearing t-shirt 



neonwilderness said:


> Badgers Trotter?



Nah... 

The selling name is 'The Draggers something' or 'The ******* Draggers' to keep the brand powerful. This is key people and our legal team will strike down on them like a sledgehammer. We will be like the Firkin chain but with a more surly image. Our pubs will open late (even later on cold/rainy days) and will make the customers feel like it is their fault, like they are an inconvenience rather than the massive cash cow we see them as. 

Some tight policies need to be in place for the staff handbook, we need to get the ball rolling here....


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

Fuck this, I'm gonna go to the wine bar and raise a glass.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Fuck this, I'm gonna go to the wine bar and raise a glass.


Will be doing that tonight


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 9, 2010)

Need to headhunt a guy called 'Bartlomiej.'
I think it's Polish...

Anyone have an idea on how to pronounce this name?
It's doing my head in a little...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

Call him Bart 
Call yourself Homer


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 9, 2010)

Or do a daily mail and call him Pole.


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Will be doing that tonight



Aye  I'm now on about the 10th glass which doesn't bode well lol


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

Pretty early finish. Errands to run and then home by 21:00 I hope. Long week is nearly over. 

Still not raised a glass


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2010)

Home, packed, about to eat and then must get some sleep! Have a good weekend all, I am off for fondue, cuckoo clocks and other Swiss things!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2010)

On a tram


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Aye  I'm now on about the 10th glass which doesn't bode well lol


Think I'll that thread of hers.


----------



## the button (Sep 9, 2010)

My glass, I has it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2010)

Morning all. I'm being forced to sit and do nothing while waiting for pc to do stuff. It's hard work


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

fairly quiet here atm, just want to drift towards Friday night.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

Office 
Late start today


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2010)

I've had to resort to doing a tea round for something to do. 

Rumour has it that we may finally be getting an email upgrade so everyone can have their own address. I've only been pestering for it since I started here, four years ago!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

odd day

mobile phone rings 

Guy says hello like we have been mates all our lives. 
Guy tells me my (business) bank account number and that he has £25k which he will send now if I do some work for him. 
Nothing wrong in this but a mobile number, email address and country is all I have and while I love the cloak and dagger I try to retain a thread of integrity. 
So I say no to his kind offer and he says that this is on the table till next Friday
There may also be diamonds involved here but not sure on that


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> odd day
> 
> mobile phone rings
> 
> ...


 
don't agree to swallow any diamonds and fly somewhere for him.


Just been around to smelly man and smelly flat - the week is ending well


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2010)

two and a half more hours


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> two and a half more hours


 
until? just the weekend or are you on holiday?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

I have called it a day. Office was not making me happy. On the bus soon for a leisurely drive back to SW2 and then the stitches come out at 16:50 so listen for the screams. No alarms tomorrow, no surprises.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> until? just the weekend or are you on holiday?


I will be back on 27 Sept


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I will be back on 27 Sept


 
cunt


xx


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2010)

Hope you have a lovely holiday Bee!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have called it a day. Office was not making me happy. On the bus soon for a leisurely drive back to SW2 and then the stitches come out at 16:50 so listen for the screams. No alarms tomorrow, no surprises.


 
ouch! 

I've only had stitches the once, after drunken fall onto platform - but they dissolved, rather than have to have them out


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> Hope you have a lovely holiday Bee!


 
this ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^


and 


I'm off for a long weekend (Weds - Tues) in a week an a half though


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2010)

cheers... we have quite an exciting road trip planned


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cheers... we have quite an exciting road trip planned


 
whereaboots are you going?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

I wanna go


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2010)

Toronto > Indianapolis (via  Buffalo, Eerie & Cleveland). Then Indianapolis > Toronto (via Detroit, London & Hamilton).

I did a map, but that's quite geeky


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Toronto > Indianapolis (via  Buffalo, Eerie & Cleveland). Then Indianapolis > Toronto (via Detroit, London & Hamilton).
> 
> I did a map, but that's quite geeky


 
I've been to cleveland - didn't think it much of a holiday place tbf - do you know folk there?


I like maps


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2010)

It'd just be for one night to break up the drive from Toronto to Indianapolis tbh, as its about halfway between the two. Maybe we'll stay just out of town. I quite want a motel with a coin operated shaky bed 

Here's my map


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Toronto > Indianapolis (via  Buffalo, Eerie & *Cleveland*). Then Indianapolis > Toronto (via Detroit, London & Hamilton).


At first glance I thought you were going to Middlesbrough 

Sounds like a good trip.  Enjoy!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It'd just be for one night to break up the drive from Toronto to Indianapolis tbh, as its about halfway between the two. Maybe we'll stay just out of town. I quite want a motel with a coin operated shaky bed
> 
> Here's my map



excellent map - looks like a fair bit of driving - do you both drive? and please hire a massive gas guzzling convertible -  then you can screech out of the motel car parks onto the freeway and cause loads of dust in your wake


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It'd just be for one night to break up the drive from Toronto to Indianapolis tbh, as its about halfway between the two. Maybe we'll stay just out of town. I quite want a motel with a coin operated shaky bed
> 
> Here's my map


 
The shaky beds (magic fingers?) are cool. That alone is worth the flight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> At first glance I thought you were going to Middlesbrough
> 
> Sounds like a good trip.  Enjoy!


 cheers.



marty21 said:


> excellent map - looks like a fair bit of driving - do you both drive? and please hire a massive gas guzzling convertible -  then you can screech out of the motel car parks onto the freeway and cause loads of dust in your wake


Yep we both drive, so shouldn't be too bad. No convertible though... and now I want Clarence's Cadillac 



Badgers said:


> The shaky beds (magic fingers?) are cool. That alone is worth the flight.


Dunno if we'll even find one, but not the main aim of the trip to be fair


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2010)

Last hour


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2010)

about 90 mins for me, can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2010)

Will be dragging tomorrow.  On answer phone duty until about 2pm


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

Stitches are out of head. Hardly hurt at all and the nurse was very kind. Tried to push painkillers on me and stuff but I told her I was fine.


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stitches are out of head. Hardly hurt at all and the nurse was very kind. Tried to push painkillers on me and stuff but I told her I was fine.


 
 Reckon you'll have a scar?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 10, 2010)

I ARE MEGA FUCKING LIVID!!!!!! CESARE CALL ME PLEASE inna sec i need a piss and to get some fags, actually I will call you.


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I ARE MEGA FUCKING LIVID!!!!!! CESARE CALL ME PLEASE inna sec i need a piss and to get some fags, actually I will call you.


 
OK x


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

I am advised that the scar will be neat


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am advised that the scar will be neat


 
Scars are cool.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> Scars are cool.


 
It is my first one (and last hopefully) one that stitches needed doing. So will be a nice little scar.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunday drag.  

Never mind.  Have been released from work tomorrow so I can attend an important union meeting.  More importantly, it means I get a lie-in tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh dear, Sunday drag is not good. Nice to have an easier Monday though


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

blurghhhh! 


morning!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> blurghhhh!
> 
> 
> morning!


 
Yup, this ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2010)

Morning

Cuntboss is working from home today which is good as I don't really have anything to do


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

drive in was 'interesting' saw a taxi almost take out a biker as they stupidly (the driver) tried to get beat the lights - bad driver

then a police convoy! 3 police cars and a police motorbike excorting a lorry up the holloway road


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> blurghhhh!
> 
> 
> morning!


 


Badgers said:


> Yup, this ^


 
Yes, this ^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone want a cuppa? That'll kill 10 minutes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> drive in was 'interesting' saw a taxi almost take out a biker as they stupidly (the driver) tried to get beat the lights - bad driver
> 
> then a police convoy! 3 police cars and a police motorbike excorting a lorry up the holloway road


 
I saw a confrontation between a bloke and a van - either the man had stepped in front of the van or the van had run a light and nearly hit the man. However it all kicked off with the van driver and the predestrian having a fight  Didn't see what happened as I had to get on the bus. Boo!

Zurich was fan-tas-tic by the way, would highly recommend it - though you need a pretty large wallet, beers were about £6.00/£6.50 each!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

manic half hour  - open to the public at 10am, and they've ALL had really important things they are desperate to talk about after  the weekend - I had to delay my morning __~~ by 30 MINUTES!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

queenofgoths said:


> i saw a confrontation between a bloke and a van - either the man had stepped in front of the van or the van had run a light and nearly hit the man. However it all kicked off with the van driver and the predestrian having a fight  Didn't see what happened as i had to get on the bus. Boo!
> 
> Zurich was fan-tas-tic by the way, would highly recommend it - though you need a pretty large wallet, beers were about £6.00/£6.50 each!



wut? £6 a pint!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> wut? £6 a pint!


 
Yup - well for either a bottle (Erdinger size) or a large beer, which I suppose is half a litre. Very nice wheat beer though!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - well for either a bottle (Erdinger size) or a large beer, which I suppose is half a litre. Very nice wheat beer though!


 
if we are ever in Zurich at the same time - I might have to tie up my shoe laces/nip out for a fag/take an important call/nip to the bog 



when it's my round


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if we are ever in Zurich at the same time - I might have to tie up my shoe laces/nip out for a fag/take an important call/nip to the bog
> 
> 
> 
> when it's my round



 The first round wa s abit "WTF?" but then you just had to accept it. We did tend to make the beers last a bit longer than they might in our local Wetherspoons!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The first round wa s abit "WTF?" but then you just had to accept it. We did tend to make the beers last a bit longer than they might in our local Wetherspoons!


 
plus you'd be a bit more angrier if someone spilled your pint


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Very nice wheat beer though!


I should hope so for £6!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

the dreaded Monday morning is now history


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2010)

Still nothing happening here.  Have archived some old files and may even tidy my desk shortly.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2010)

Day has been harsh but nearly done now. 
Meeting to start the harsh Tuesday tomorrow too. 
All crap so far this week then.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2010)

Done


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2010)

Gah, early Tuesday drag


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2010)

dreaded 28 hour train journey turned into 30 and fucking dragged like you wouldn't believe. managed to get to Suzhou in the end, got hammered with Ninjaboy at night and spent the afternoon with him in some hole-in-the-wall restaurant drinking our hangovers away and giggling like beavis and butthead. 

shanghai was cool seeing friends but the whole place wasn't for me. now I'm in a net cafe across the road from where I used to live in Beijing supping a beer and waiting until dinner.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty boring here today - the drag has been alleviated by some coffee but that is fast wearing off


----------



## the button (Sep 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> managed to get to Suzhou in the end, got hammered with Ninjaboy at night and spent the afternoon with him in some hole-in-the-wall restaurant drinking our hangovers away and giggling like beavis and butthead.



This pleases me very much.


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2010)

Morning! Good work drc and ninj


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> dreaded 28 hour train journey turned into 30 and fucking dragged like you wouldn't believe. managed to get to Suzhou in the end, got hammered with Ninjaboy at night and spent the afternoon with him in some hole-in-the-wall restaurant drinking our hangovers away and giggling like beavis and butthead.
> 
> shanghai was cool seeing friends but the whole place wasn't for me. now I'm in a net cafe across the road from where I used to live in Beijing supping a beer and waiting until dinner.




I think you are having the best drag tbf


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2010)

the button said:


> This pleases me very much.


 


cesare said:


> Morning! Good work drc and ninj


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think you are having the best drag tbf


 
It's not bad, but the travelling was starting to get to me. On Sunday I was sat around Shanghai airport talking to myself and reeking of booze. God knows what the people sat next to me thought


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> God knows what the people sat next to me thought


 
That you are one of life's winners? 

No drag here sadly. Busy busy busy...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's not bad, but the travelling was starting to get to me. On Sunday I was sat around Shanghai airport talking to myself and reeking of booze. God knows what the people sat next to me thought


 
they wanted to be you


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2010)

They wanted to be in you


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2010)

do it for your country


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2010)

Heh - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-11296303


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's not bad, but the travelling was starting to get to me. On Sunday I was sat around Shanghai airport talking to myself and reeking of booze. God knows what the people sat next to me thought


 
they thought 'drcarnage is having a quiet day'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2010)

I like working with people who for hours tell you they feel ill so you tell them to go home. They don't go home but sit there telling you how bad they feel and you tell them to go home and not make themselves more sick. They don't go home but sit there telling you how bad they feel and you tell them to go home before they make other people ill. They don't go home but sit there telling you how bad they feel and that they can't take more paracetamol. All this time they are not doing anything apart from telling you how bad they feel.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2010)

There's a guy here like that.  He comes in and lines half of Boots Pharmacy on his desk then sits and coughs on until someone asks him what's wrong.  It's generally best ignored.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2010)

Yawn, yawn, yawn, yawn!!! 
Tired today 

Could have snoozed the alarm for ever and a day. Oh well, it is nearing the middle of the week at least.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2010)

Sleepy drag thread today then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2010)

just emerging pal, good news, it's pay day! bad news, it's only Wednesday.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn it, is it 'only' Wednesday? I was putting a positive spin on it this morning. Halfway mark near? Two sleeps till Friday? That kind of thing? 

Oh well.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Halfway mark near?


Hopefully 12:15 will approach fast.

In other news I fear today may be the start of the winter heating wars in the office.  It was on full blast this morning, so the place is now like an oven


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Hopefully 12:15 will approach fast.
> 
> In other news I fear today may be the start of the winter heating wars in the office.  It was on full blast this morning, so the place is now like an oven


 
My place is fairly ambient still and the heating is off. 
The winter heating wars are nearly as back as the summer air-con wars.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2010)

Just got this email: 

*Title: News rater, anti-Palin group get govt Gulf work*



> Shark Attack Survivors: Save the Sharks! Soldier admits killing 2 roommates in northern NY Es war der Geissenpeter; er hatte aber nicht aus Unart so gegen die Tuer gepoltert, sondern um seinen Schnee von den Schuhen abzuschlagen, die hoch hinauf davon bedeckt waren; eigentlich der ganze Peter war von Schnee bedeckt, denn er hatte sich durch die hohen Schichten so durchkaempfen muessen, dass ganze Massen an ihm haengen geblieben und auf ihm festgefroren waren, denn es war sehr kalt.Aber er hatte nicht nachgegeben, denn er wollte zu Heidi hinauf, er hatte es jetzt acht Tage lang nicht gesehen. Guten Abend, sagte er im Eintreten, stellte sich gleich so nah als moeglich ans Feuer heran und sagte weiter nichts mehr; aber sein ganzes Gesicht lachte vor Vergnuegen, dass er da war. Heidi schaute ihn sehr verwundert an, denn nun er so nah am Feuer war, fing es ueberall an ihm zu tauen an, so dass der ganze Peter anzusehen war wie ein gelinder Wasserfall. So he gathered his legs together under him, gave himself a little push and down the slanting door he went as nicely as an icicle in the middle of the Fourth of July.Oh, wont we have fun sliding after school! the little piggie boy cried. I dont see why they looked rather sorrowfully after her brothers and put up that sign not to slide. This is the best cellar door I ever saw. Right down through the cellar door fell poor Flop, and down the cellar steps into a tub of water. Into that he went ker-splash! For, you see, the cellar door had broken with him and let him right through, almost half way to China, it seemed. Into the tub of water went Flop, getting wet all over. But he managed to crawl out after a while, and as he stood there, shivering, in the cellar, looking up at the broken door through which he had fallen, a nice little old rat lady came out of the house, and, looking at Flop, said: So she kindly did, but Flop was late for school. And--well, I suppose it couldnt be helped, even if he had to stay in. Among other news it is now fresh that the King of Portugall is deposed, and his brother made King; and that my Lord Sandwich is gone from Madrid with great honour to Lisbon, to make up at this juncture a peace to the advantage, as the Spaniard would have it, of Spain.I wish it may be for my Lords honour, if it be so; but it seems my Lord is in mighty estimation in Spain. With my cosen Roger to Westminster Hall; and there we met the House rising: and they have voted my Lord Chief Justice Keelings proceedings illegal; but that out of particular respect to him and the mediation of a great many, they have resolved to proceed no further against him. 16th. To Westminster, where I find the House mighty busy upon a petition against my Lord Gerard, which lays heavy things to his charge, of his abusing the King in his Guards; and very hot the House is upon it. 19th.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like working with people who for hours tell you they feel ill so you tell them to go home. They don't go home but sit there telling you how bad they feel and you tell them to go home and not make themselves more sick. They don't go home but sit there telling you how bad they feel and you tell them to go home before they make other people ill. They don't go home but sit there telling you how bad they feel and that they can't take more paracetamol. All this time they are not doing anything apart from telling you how bad they feel.


 
Still sick
Still came in


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Hopefully 12:15 will approach fast.
> 
> In other news I fear today may be the start of the winter heating wars in the office.  It was on full blast this morning, so the place is now like an oven


 
bad times, I think we still have the air con on tbh, it does get right toasty in here when the heating comes on , 1st October they fire up the communal boilers I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2010)

Knackered and may go back to bed very soon - the joys of working at home!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Knackered and may go back to bed very soon - the joys of working at home!!


 
Have a reviving nap love


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Have a reviving nap love


 
I have to hang the washing out  but maybe later.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2010)

Reviving stuff is reviving


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2010)

enjoying the job so far this morning - sorting out stuff! the day can now only end badly


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My place is fairly ambient still and the heating is off.
> The winter heating wars are nearly as back as the summer air-con wars.





marty21 said:


> bad times, I think we still have the air con on tbh, it does get right toasty in here when the heating comes on , 1st October they fire up the communal boilers I think


It's off again now, but for how long?

I've been tasked with researching twitter for the company, so have spent the morning searching for chefs and restaurants.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's off again now, but for how long?
> 
> I've been tasked with researching twitter for the company, so have spent the morning searching for *chefs and restaurants*.


 
a good fuel source imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2010)

@gordonramsey buy a kitchen of us you fucking cunt


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> @gordonramsey buy a kitchen of us you fucking cunt




 RT@gordonramsey buy a kitchen of us you fucking cunt

hth


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got this email:
> 
> *Title: News rater, anti-Palin group get govt Gulf work*


 
i got a rather similar one:





> 2 go on trial in Virginia for Afghan killings Mozambique ordered operator to block text messaging We ran up to the theatre once in Boston last winter, but it bored us to the limit. Alderling poked his knife-blade into the bowl of his pipe as he spoke, having freed his hand for the purpose, while Mrs. Alderling leaned back against the slim column again. He said gravely: It was a great thing for Marion, though. In view of the railroad accident that didnt happen, she convinced herself that her sole ambition was that we should die together. Then, whether we found ourselves alive or not, we should be company for each other. Shes got it arranged with the thunderstorms, so that one bolt will do for us both, and she never lets me go out on the water alone, for fear I shall watch my chance, and get drowned without her. I did not trouble myself to make out how much of this was mocking, and as there was no active participation in the joke expected of me, I kept on the safe side of laughing. No wonder youve been able to do such a lot of pictures, I said. From his first step among them the villagers of Pietranera, divided already into two rival camps, are watching him in suspense--Pietranera, perched among those deep forests where the stifled sense of violent death is everywhere.Colomba places in his hands the little chest which contains the fathers shirt covered with great spots of blood. Behold the lead that struck him! and she laid on the shirt two rusted bullets. Orso! you will avenge him! She embraces him with a kind of madness, kisses wildly the bullets and the shirt, leaves him with the terrible relics already exerting their mystic power upon him. It is as if in the nineteenth century a girl, amid Christian habits, had gone back to that primitive old pagan version of the story of the Grail, which [26] identifies it not with the Most Precious Blood, but only with the blood of a murdered relation crying for vengeance. Servant of Him whose mission high and holy Was to the wronged, the sorrowing, and the lowly, Thrust not his Eden promise from our sphere, Distant and dim beyond the blue skys span; Like him of Patmos, see it, now and here, The New Jerusalem comes down to man Be warned by Luthers error.Nor like him, When the roused Teuton dashes from his limb The rusted chain of ages, help to bind His hands for whom thou claimst the freedom of the mind 1846. The last time I saw Dr. Channing was in the summer of 1841, when, in company with my English friend, Joseph Sturge, so well known for his philanthropic labors and liberal political opinions, I visited him in his summer residence in Rhode Island. In recalling the impressions of that visit, it can scarcely be necessary to say, that I have no reference to the peculiar religious opinions of a man whose life, beautifully and truly manifested above the atmosphere of sect, is now the worlds common legacy.


the bit about the teuton and dr channing are both by john greenleaf whittier.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> RT@gordonramsey buy a kitchen of us you fucking cunt
> 
> hth




Lunch soon?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm going on the game


----------



## cesare (Sep 15, 2010)

My mobile battery's flat and just got ma Tesco delivery. Delivery guy remembered the last time I had it "what, must be every six weeks?"


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm going on the game


 
good luck with that


----------



## cesare (Sep 15, 2010)

Just looking at all this food and now I'm so hungry that I feel sick


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning and welcome Friday Eve!!! 
Touch of a sore head which is odd as drunk very little. Was in The George SE1 which was chilly but a great pub. 

Busy day is going to be busy again


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2010)

woke up at 6.15, thought I'd get up in a little bit, closed my eyes briefly.....it was 7.40 when they opened again


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2010)

Feel better or worse for the extra 85 minutes?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning.

I could have done with an extra 85 minutes this morning


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Feel better or worse for the extra 85 minutes?


 
a lot better tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning all - feeling knackered due to the play, which starts this evening, and a bit cold but other than that nor so bad.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2010)

The standard of dragging seemed to have slipped lately


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The standard of dragging seemed to have slipped lately


 
been busy with stuff - Thursday is close to being dealt with though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah.... 

I have 4 more weeks of too busy no drag. 

Plus people are on holiday and stuff....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2010)

I am kind of too knackered to feel the drag today


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Plus people are on holiday and stuff....


The cunts 


I'm off the second half of next week


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am kind of too knackered to feel the drag today


 
Get some of those glasses with fake eyes painted on and have a nap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Get some of those glasses with fake eyes painted on and have a nap


 
I am _so_ tempted!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am kind of too knackered to feel the drag today


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2010)

Drag over today. One more sleep to go then last drag of week. Been frantic busy this end though


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag over today. One more sleep to go then last drag of week. Been frantic busy this end though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Woke up too early


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

YawnYawnYawn!!!!

Managed to get another hours sleep which is good. Coffee time and then the second to last commute of the week. Busy day ahead, hope the sick people don't come to work sick again today.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2010)

morning all


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 17, 2010)

Friday


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2010)

gorgeous Autumn day!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2010)

"As You Like It" went really well last night but I be teh sleepy. Not sure how much work will get done today


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woke up too early


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2010)

only 4 hours to go, thank the lord!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Only 4, possibly 5 hours to go


----------



## machine cat (Sep 17, 2010)

back in england 

but still not at work!


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2010)

Solo drag today, as the others are 'working from home.'

Lalalalalalalalalala.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 17, 2010)

why does WFH always land on a Friday?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Two, possibly two and a half hours to go....


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2010)

That's me done for the week.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2010)

Howdy.


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm going to get stoned now if you don't mind.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2010)

Epic POETS day going on in my place today. I was out the door at 2:46 precisely. I was thinking of inventing a reason for it but just went with 'I'm fucking off in a minute, Paul, if that's alright with you.' He appreciated my direct approach, I think. I'll remember it for next Friday.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2010)

NVP said:


> Epic POETS day going on in my place today. I was out the door at 2:46 precisely. I was thinking of inventing a reason for it but just went with 'I'm fucking off in a minute, Paul, if that's alright with you.' He appreciated my direct approach, I think. I'll remember it for next Friday.


 
epic work

only one in the office atm - going in a bit, have to lock up, etc


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Powerful hunger


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Monday 

Odd weekend. Did not feel like we did much but had people over, ate well and got a lot of chores done. It is over now though, coffee time.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 20, 2010)

About an hour to go of the night drag - not back again until 6th October (or 7th, depending on whether we go on strike).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a nice break 
Any plans to make us more jealous?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

I plan to get a new sim card, as I can't find my phone anywhere, I think in a drunken Friday night state I put it somewhere REALLY SAFE, for some reason, and now I can't find it anywhere, so might well have lost it. So cancelled  the sim, and have to buy a crappy phone until I get an upgrade to a sparkly new one. Had an exciting motorway incident when a Ford Ka driver was trying to force me off the road on  the M11, he got much gesture abuse


----------



## Ms T (Sep 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is a nice break
> Any plans to make us more jealous?


 
Two weeks of sun, sea and sand? Yay!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I plan to get a new sim card, as I can't find my phone anywhere, I think in a drunken Friday night state I put it somewhere REALLY SAFE, for some reason, and now I can't find it anywhere, so might well have lost it. So cancelled  the sim, and have to buy a crappy phone until I get an upgrade to a sparkly new one. Had an exciting motorway incident when a Ford Ka driver was trying to force me off the road on  the M11, he got much gesture abuse


 

Have you had a proper search or a "boy look".  When hendo "loses" something I can usually find it within minutes.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

back in the office


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Gah


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

at least we can use the boiler again. no more treking upstairs for a brew


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Have you had a proper search or a "boy look".  When hendo "loses" something I can usually find it within minutes.


 
I had a boy look at first tbf, then mrs21 had a proper look and she couldn't find it, then I had a proper look when we came back from lincolnshire, I've either hidden it away very well, or lost it on the bus (I've reported it to London Transport - it's all 21st century lost property now - a web query!) so I'll order a new sim today and get a cheapo phone until I can upgrade - have cancelled the sim on the old one so I can't even ring it now


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> back in the office


 
argh, bad times


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> argh, bad times


 
had to shell out for a new bus/train pass this morning too


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> had to shell out for a new bus/train pass this morning too


 
it just keeps raining down on you 

bid for a nice phone on ebay, £40 for a slightly scuffed HTC magic - a sniper took it for £41 as the last minute when I was on my way to work and couldn't bid by phone as I can't find my phone!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

hopefully someone will be along with some good news shortly


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> hopefully someone will be along with some good news shortly


 
I did get in earlier than usual - lightish traffic


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning all 

Managed to steal cuntboss' parking space this morning.  A petty victory.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all
> 
> Managed to steal cuntboss' parking space this morning.  A petty victory.


 
like I said...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all
> 
> Managed to steal cuntboss' parking space this morning.  A petty victory.


 
I have an image of a parking space with 'cuntboss' painted in the middle, and you pulling in, and raising your hands in the air.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

It was timed perfectly as I could see her following me into the estate.  Normally she's here first and gets the spot closest to the front door.

In other news I've just had a semi-green banana.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It was timed perfectly as I could see her following me into the estate.  Normally she's here first and gets the spot closest to the front door.
> 
> In other news I've just had a *semi-green *banana.



you have had the best start to the day!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

and today is my Thursday.  Best week ever!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and today is my Thursday.  Best week ever!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news I've just had a semi-green banana.


 


marty21 said:


> you have had the best start to the day!


 
wronguns


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

urgh!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> hopefully someone will be along with some good news shortly


 
I think we may be getting a camper van....


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

My dad has one of those.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning all

Had a great time over the weekend doing "As You Like It" (pic of me and 'sheep' is in the ugly mug thread ). Now back to normality. Or my version of it!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> My dad has one of those.


 
Oh, what one?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh, what one?


 
not sure exactly it's pretty nice albeit a bit small. 

if i had money and time and could drive i'd get one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not sure exactly it's pretty nice albeit a bit small.
> 
> if i had money and time and could drive i'd get one.



Ha ha ha.... 

If I had money, time and could fly then I would get a SR-71 Blackbird


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think we may be getting a camper van....


 
I didn't think you could get any camper lol 

festival use?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> festival use?



A bit yeah... 

If (and I think it will) it goes ahead then we have a plan. We started thinking about a camper van a couple of years ago but money/parking/money/maintenance/money meant it never went anywhere. A friend mentioned buying one and we offer to go 50/50 with him and all seems to be good there. Aim to get one by spring 2011


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

early lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Am hungry
Have baguette


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

lunch it as 12, there will be no exceptions 

(apart from exceptions for people who want a later lunch obvs)


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

Have just been out to the post office (no chance of nicking office stamps for my ebay stuff today ), the queue was out the door as one of the women serving was doing watch repairs


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

off to find food


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> off to find food


 
The hunter gather  

My baguette is good. 
Chicken breast, pastrami, mayo and salad.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 20, 2010)

Good plan with the camper Badgers and going 50/50...there are campervan threads in transport to browse...I would avoid anything VW related. My partner has a converted French ambulance (Renault) which is good enough but not quite 'the one'. My friends have a Talbot and that seems to tick all boxes.

I'm wondering if your bosses are putting anti depressants in the tap water as you are all (overall) a lot happier recently???

I'm a drag ATM in that I started work on Saturday for X4 13 hour days and one 8 hour day. My drag ends Wednesday at 9.15pm and then on Friday I'm off to the Lley Pennisular for the first time...(I normally hate Wales cos it ALWAYS rains).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Good plan with the camper Badgers and going 50/50...there are campervan threads in transport to browse...I would avoid anything VW related. My partner has a converted French ambulance (Renault) which is good enough but not quite 'the one'. My friends have a Talbot and that seems to tick all boxes.



Opinion seems to be really mixed among owners but we are looking at a VW T25 at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

DP again


----------



## Lea (Sep 20, 2010)

Listening to bloke sitting next to me speak in German. Very sexy. Don't often hear German spoken in our office. French yes but not German.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Lea said:


> Listening to bloke sitting next to me speak in German. Very sexy. Don't often hear German spoken in our office. French yes but not German.


 
Have you mentioned the 70th anniversary celebrations?


----------



## Lea (Sep 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you mentioned the 70th anniversary celebrations?



No. Would it upset him? I haven't spoken to him yet. I'm shy!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lea said:


> No. Would it upset him? I haven't spoken to him yet. I'm shy!


 
just say 'papers?' in a german accent, he will love you forever.


----------



## Lea (Sep 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just say 'papers?' in a german accent, he will love you forever.


 
What does it mean? I hope it doesn't mean BJ or something!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> DP again


 
double penetration?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lea said:


> What does it mean? I hope it doesn't mean BJ or something!


 
we're talking about 


the war


----------



## Lea (Sep 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we're talking about
> 
> 
> the war


 
*coughs*  Oh yes. But will it upset him? The only German I know is achtung snell! And I don't think that's very polite either.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

I have just discovered a new life form growing in the warehouse bin


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

possible potential threat?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lea said:


> *coughs*  Oh yes. But will it upset him? The only German I know is achtung snell! And I don't think that's very polite either.


 
depends, is his surname Hitler, Goering, or Gobbels?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> possible potential threat?


Dunno.  I mentioned it when I came back into the office but no-one seems arsed.

I'll go and get a photo.


----------



## Lea (Sep 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> depends, is his surname Hitler, Goering, or Gobbels?


 
Haven't spoken to him yet. 

But I did go to uni with a guy called Dominic Von Ribentrop who is the grandson of the infamous Von Ribentrop (I am told). My knowledge of history is not very good. He happened to be in the same year and class as Randolph Churchill (great grandson on Winston).


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll go and get a photo.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Life, you made LIFE!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lea said:


> Haven't spoken to him yet.
> 
> But I did go to uni with a guy called Dominic Von Ribentrop who is the grandson of the infamous Von Ribentrop (I am told). My knowledge of history is not very good. He happened to be in the same year and class as Randolph Churchill (great grandson on Winston).


 Ribentrop was the German Foreign minister, so was a very high up Nazi, so was famous - not sure what happened to him after the war or even if he survived it - I'll see what I can dig up - your student mate had a very famous grandfather though


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joachim_von_Ribbentrop

He was hanged for war crimes in 1946, your mate is referred to in the wiki page!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Life, you made LIFE!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Nazi drag links


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I keep well clear of that if I were you.


----------



## Lea (Sep 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joachim_von_Ribbentrop
> 
> He was hanged for war crimes in 1946, your mate is referred to in the wiki page!


 
Opened that link and had to close it very quickly as there was a picture of grandfather von Ribentrop in his uniform and didn't want the German guy sitting next to me wondering why I was looking at pictures of nazis!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lea said:


> Opened that link and had to close it very quickly as there was a picture of grandfather von Ribentrop in his uniform and didn't want the German guy sitting next to me wondering why I was looking at pictures of nazis!







> but I went to college with his grandson!!!


----------



## Lea (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Lea said:


> Opened that link and had to close it very quickly as there was a picture of grandfather von Ribentrop in his uniform and didn't want the German guy sitting next to me wondering why I was looking at pictures of nazis!


 
This is better than Fawlty Towers today


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

A prawn Goebbels and four Colditz salads


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

tense here, one receipt left for parking permits - 25 minutes left til I lock the public out, and I don't know where the new receipt book is 

and I'm here on my own, apart from the boss next door - who knows less than me


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

Close early. It's the only answer


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Marty hanging by a thread! 
Tension is a killer my friend!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

tension is released, the doors are closed


RELAX team, we dodged a bullet today.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Into the last hour nearly then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2010)

40 minutes then Monday is history, and I can get home and have a really intensive search for my phone, I'm convinced that drunken marty put it somewhere really safe on Friday night, sober marty doesn't know where drunken marty put it though - and as it has run out of phone juice, I can't ring it either...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, I am blowing it out shortly


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2010)

Home now.  Got halfway back then realised I was supposed to be going to Asda first


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

How was ASDA in the end?

Loseday arrives and I have a mild feeling of cold or something yuck. Hope it just in my head or something, bit too busy to be sicky at the moment. Sure it will pass soon  

A meeting to start the day at 09:00 sharp. That is not helping the mood either. Some good news will be along soon though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

searched again for my phone, it's lost


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> searched again for my phone, it's lost


 
Where did you last have it? 

(((sorry)))

How long till upgrade?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where did you last have it?
> 
> (((sorry)))
> 
> How long till upgrade?



Friday night - I have a vague memory (drink had been taken) of putting it somewhere safe when I got home  I've cancelled it, rung the pub , reported it to london transport , ages to next upgrade, gonna have to get a basic phone for a while


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

I am guessing not insured then 

That is shitty mate. Did you have numbers/media backed up and stuff or lost that too? 

You need bacon


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

*yawn*

hungry. 

bacon butty maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

The sarnie shop near work sells the 'cheeseburger puff' for £1.50 which is a burger with cheese in puff pastry. Should give it a go but fear it will disappoint.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

that sounds lush


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

09:00 meeting has not started yet


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning. Can't decide whether to come in tomorrow morning or not. Don't have much to do, but it might be better saving a half day for another time? 



Badgers said:


> How was ASDA in the end?


Surprisingly painless. Although I was only in for about 5 minutes.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am guessing not insured then
> 
> That is shitty mate. Did you have numbers/media backed up and stuff or lost that too?
> 
> You need bacon



cancelled the insurance months ago, I've never lost a phone in 12 years of phonedom, still convinced it will turn up at some point in the flat somewhere, hidden in a secret place 

have an old phone at home, but no charger


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

have you checked the fridge?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2010)

Or the bathroom? That's where I often leave stuff when 'refreshed'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> have you checked the fridge?


 


neonwilderness said:


> Or the bathroom? That's where I often leave stuff when 'refreshed'


 
did check both, I think now that I've stopped actively and desperately looking for it, it'll turn up in an unusual place, that only an over refreshed man would put it, I might need to get over-refreshed to return to the confused mind state that led to this sorry affair.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

or the stables?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

or the pantry?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> or the stables?



one of the horses might have eaten it, I'll search more at mucking out .



drcarnage said:


> or the pantry?



I'll get the servants to have a look, in their own fucking time


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

or the maze?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> one of the horses might have eaten it, I'll search more at mucking out .


 
you do your own mucking out? what on earth do you think grooms are for old chap?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> or the maze?


 
I expext I will find some servants slacking off in there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning - I am in a spectacularly fed up and slightly weepy mood and I don't know why  and


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning - I am in a spectacularly fed up and slightly weepy mood and I don't know why  and


 

im sure we can help cheer you up


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> you do your own mucking out? what on earth do you think grooms are for old chap?


 
I watch the grooms mucking out, someone had to supervise the help sometimes, or they just slack off


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I expext I will find some servants slacking off in there


 
cavorting whilst your back is turned eh?


----------



## the button (Sep 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning - I am in a spectacularly fed up and slightly weepy mood and I don't know why  and



Cheer up, darlin', might never happen. C'mon, give us a smile.

Did that help?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cavorting whilst your back is turned eh?


 
they expect to have fun on their time off ! who heard of such a ridiculous thing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2010)

the button said:


> Cheer up, darlin', might never happen. C'mon, give us a smile.
> 
> Did that help?





Actually a couple of builders did eye me up as I was working to work this morning and I half expected one of them to say something like that as I grumbled my way past them


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they expect to have fun on their time off ! who heard of such a ridiculous thing?


 
tsh! sometimes they forget just who they are!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Lunch soon?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon?


 
i've no idea what to eat today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Leftover pasta/pesto in here


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i've no idea what to eat today


 
sausage and egg sandwich (toasted) and a coffee.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2010)

I've just commandeered myself a new pc


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

I have just updated my spreadsheet


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2010)

Hit list?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Oddly yes. 
They will be hit.
With sticks.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

greggs again


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

mushroom omlette sarnie - a new high in lunch


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mushroom omlette sarnie - a new high in lunch


only if you get the right sort of mushrooms.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> only if you get the right sort of mushrooms.


 
that's a weekend lunch - I don't think I could cope with the tenants too  well if I was off my face


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's a weekend lunch - I don't think I could cope with the tenants to  well if I was off my face


i do


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i do


 
well tbf, a lot of the tenants are off their faces a lot of the time, so it might help


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> well tbf, a lot of the tenants are off their faces a lot of the time, so it might help


 
Most of my clients are on coke! 
They might do shrooms though?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Most of my clients are on coke!
> They might do shrooms though?


 
my fave is an old bloke, all very friendly in the morning if you catch him on the way to the shop to pick up his cans, in the afternoon he generally tells you to fuck off


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my fave is an old bloke, all very friendly in the morning if you catch him on the way to the shop to pick up his cans, in the afternoon he generally tells you to fuck off


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my fave is an old bloke, all very friendly in the morning if you catch him on the way to the shop to pick up his cans, in the afternoon he generally tells you to fuck off


 


drcarnage said:


>



We will all be that old bloke soon


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm almost there!*




*in terms of drunken grumpiness, not age.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Only half two... 

This is making me grumpy


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm almost there!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Badgers said:


> Only half two...
> 
> This is making me grumpy


 
fuck off!  *shakes fist*


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2010)

time for a brew i think


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Time for a Sesame Snaps bar I think


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Not quite 4pm but getting closer


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

golden hour and nearly 2/5 of the week dealt with


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup, that is the glass being 2/5 of the way full Mart!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2010)

40 minutes until my glass is completely full until next week


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 40 minutes until my glass is completely full until next week


 
I just knew you were going to say that


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2010)

You must be psychic!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You must be psychic!


 
I knew you were going to say that too!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I didn't know you were going to to that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Come on, come on, come on.....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

Late row with a hack and done for the day. Bring on a quick pint and then dinner


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

Late start Wednesday, have a meeting before work so leaving about 9am 

Middle point of the drag drawers near, I welcome this news.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

I welcome this news too.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone seen any purple bird poo this year? plenty on the pavement of my street, looks quite pretty.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> anyone seen any purple bird poo this year? plenty on the pavement of my street, looks quite pretty.


 
Are you sure it's bird poo....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you sure it's bird poo....


 
aye, the ickle birds eat ickle purrple berries, then poo on cars


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

Not seen much purple poo myself. What bird is sharing this colourful offering with us? Does not sound Pigeon to me, more of a berry eater like a Blackbird?

On way to drag now, it is surprisingly clement weather out


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not seen much purple poo myself. What bird is sharing this colourful offering with us? Does not sound Pigeon to me, more of a berry eater like a Blackbird?
> 
> On way to drag now, it is surprisingly clement weather out


 
the purple berries are on a bush on my garden (possibly other gardens too) I've seen blackbirds in garden, tits, pigeons, robins,sparrows and thrushes, my money is probably on the pigeons and blackbirds

I'd like it to be a raven, but I've never seen a raven in the my garden


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the purple berries are on a bush on my garden (possibly other gardens too) I've seen blackbirds in garden, tits, pigeons, robins,sparrows and thrushes, my money is probably on the pigeons and blackbirds
> 
> I'd like it to be a raven, but I've never seen a raven in the my garden



Ravens eh?
Edgar Allan Poe eh?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ravens eh?
> Edgar Allan Poe eh?


 
yep, he likes them too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

Jaffa Cake


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

where's Soj?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

Holiday or summat was it?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2010)

curry for dinner


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooh, what curry?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

*Oooh, what curry?*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Oooh, what curry?*


 
a nation awaits news


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

Still here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> curry for dinner


 
*Oooh, what curry?*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Oooh, what curry?*


 
I don't know !


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Yawn, yawn, yawn 

Up early and feeling yuck. Did not escape the drag till 7pm last night and already up. Oh well it is Freeday Eve (once more) and the weekend is a good mix of live footy, F1 and live music. Need some more sleep but that can be done Friday night. Had a few beers last night and a home cooked pizza which was nice. 

Wakey wakey


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

No curry details


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No curry details


 
we need INFORMATION


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

It is ruining my day this curry nonsense, barely slept last night. 

On the drag bus now which is very very full for this time. Will be in the drag by 8am though all being well. There is much to do today and not in a good way really.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm calling it a Lamb curry


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oooh, what curry?


 
rogan josh


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is ruining my day this curry nonsense, barely slept last night.


 
Sorry about that. Er, important business came up. 


Had a shit nights sleep last night as I was woken up to old bill knocking on my door at 2am


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm calling it a Lamb curry


 


drcarnage said:


> rogan josh



So a lamb rojan josh?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> important business came up


 


drcarnage said:


> old bill knocking on my door at 2am



Are these two intriguing things linked?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So a lamb rojan josh?


 
it was chicken 



Badgers said:


> Are these two intriguing things linked?


 
No, the bastards got the wrong house!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No, the bastards got the wrong house!


 first rule: don't talk to strange men at 2am and let them in your house


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

i didn't let them in but I gave them a damn good piece of my mind!!*





*grumbled something as I closed the door


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No, the bastards got the wrong house!



Superb... 

When you say 'knocking at' your door?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i didn't let them in but I gave them a damn good piece of my mind!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *grumbled something as I closed the door


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Superb...
> 
> When you say 'knocking at' your door?


 
it was exaclty like that!

they also pinned me up against the wall threatening something about "next time" and how they'll get me "in the end"

really i shouldn't have come into work today with all my injuries


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it was exaclty like that!
> 
> they also pinned me up against the wall threatening something about "next time" and how they'll get me "in the end"
> 
> really i shouldn't have come into work today with all my injuries



you are officially a wrong un


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

what shall i have for dinner?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what shall i have for dinner?


 
Pork Pie!

Bit bored here. Just sitting staring at the rain.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

curry


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are officially a wrong un



There will be no public enquiry


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

feel knackered today for some reason - slept alright last night - must be coming down with something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> feel knackered today for some reason - slept alright last night - must be coming down with something


 
Loads of beer tomorrow night will do you good!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh beer, I like beer


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Loads of beer tomorrow night will do you good!


 
certainly

I feel a bit lethargic now though - and I need to find some keys to one of the flats - fuck knows where i put them (probably laying next to my mobile phone in a *secret* place


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

i decided on a butty


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Pouring down here in the badlands of SW18


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

huzzah! I think I've found them - have to go out in the rain to test them out though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pouring down here in the badlands of SW18



Same in W1T - the road outside is getting quite river-like



marty21 said:


> huzzah! I think I've found them - have to go out in the rain to test them out though



Don't lose your umbrella!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same in W1T - the road outside is getting quite river-like
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lose your umbrella!


 
umbrella? pah! I have never owned an umbrellarellarella


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

I also *have* to go out but lunch is getting later as the rain is persisting


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

blue skies and sunshine up here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Break in the rain
I am off to town 
Wish me luck and sun


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

rain seems to have stopped in NW1


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Break in the rain
> I am off to town
> Wish me luck and sun


 
it pissed it down didn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Switched from wet to sticky humid now. 
Did a quick run to the soopermarket and got good things.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Switched from wet to sticky humid now.
> Did a quick run to the soopermarket and got good things.


 
any pork pies?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any pork pies?


 
Pork pies were managers special at the deli but passed on that. 
Did finally get the long awaited baked bean upgrade, which pleases me. 
Also got a Lurpak baking tin which for £3 including two packs of butter is a steal.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pork pies were managers special at the deli but passed on that.
> Did finally get the long awaited baked bean upgrade, which pleases me.
> Also got a Lurpak baking tin which for £3 including two packs of butter is a steal.


  sounds like you had a great time - I'd love a port pie right now though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

I like port


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like port


 
I'm getting delirious , i need port and pork


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Would you have cheese with this? 
If so what cheese would you choose?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would you have cheese with this?
> If so what cheese would you choose?


 
a very mature cheddar

a 6 on that 1-5 scale they do for cheeses in the supermarket


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Godminster Cheddar?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Godminster Cheddar?


 
not tried it , v v strong?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

this afternoon is going far too slow


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

It is a strong one and no mistake.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

just had a long conversation with some local coppers, outside, wrong uns on the estate probably now think I'm like huggy bear


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Da Sliva's Vintage Port 1865?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

coppers


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> coppers


 
I showed them a picture of you, and just said 'wrong un'


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2010)

grass


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

you are a bad man 



some kids told me that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

I saw the police yesterday with what I assume was social services 'dealing' with the local Mr Trebus.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm heading off - getting my hair cut, might have it short - still thinking about it, it's quite long for me atm


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

F
r
e
e
d
a
y
!

:d


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

morning, been awake all night.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

oh and my cast is ready to pick up


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

Cast? 
Is this a good kind of cast? 

No sleep is not good. I was shattered last night but managed to get about 5-6 hours which is pretty fair. No milk for coffee though


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

yep good cast! lol I gotta go brighton to pick it up, I am gonna take drew with me.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

I haz a man-flu


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> yep good cast! lol I gotta go brighton to pick it up, I am gonna take drew with me.


 
Hmmmm, I have an idea of what cast you speak. If my speculation is correct then we await the pics  

My day is less fun, spreadsheets and shouting mainly. Oh well, ten hours till beer o'clock and the weekend. Can plaster on the fake smile again and get through.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I haz a man-flu


 
Much of this about. Three out of five in our work have gone down with that. In your case it is all in your mind though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Much of this about. Three out of five in our work have gone down with that. In your case it is all in your mind though.


 
no ways - i haz a cough and I'm a bit snotty


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no ways - i haz a cough and I'm a bit snotty


 
Chain smoking and snorting coke last night?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chain smoking and snorting coke last night?


 
neither - i was asleep by about 9, I AM WEAK WITH THE FEVER


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you tried switching yourself of and back on again?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah, I'd re-boot if I were you. If that doesn't work you'll have to do a re-install.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you tried switching yourself of and back on again?


 


tribal_princess said:


> yeah, I'd re-boot if I were you. If that doesn't work you'll have to do a re-install.


 
at my age, it's difficult getting hold of the software and hardware


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

(((Marty))) 

Brandy might help? You might want to lay off the port though, gout is no fun when combined with teh flu is it?

On the bus, forgot my headphones


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> at my age, it's difficult getting hold of the software and hardware


 
could you not rent some?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

Reboot-Rentals

Like Radio-Rentals but modern


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

haha


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

We should not be mocking the sick really. At least not before 09:00 I reckon, today should be more about food. It is fish Friday if you buy into that caper. 

When you going to Brighton TP?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

morning 

im in a good mood today: it's friday, i had a good night's sleep for once and no coppers at the door


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We should not be mocking the sick really. At least not before 09:00 I reckon, today should be more about food. It is fish Friday if you buy into that caper.
> 
> When you going to Brighton TP?


 
whenever the government pull their finger out their arse, see dla thread.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> im in a good mood today: it's friday, i had a good night's sleep for once and no coppers at the door


 
Is this chain of events rare for you?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> whenever the government pull their finger out their arse, see dla thread.


 
Oh, see....

You are suggesting there is discussion outside this thread? That does not really compute.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

anyone got any tips for tax evasion? I'm not fucking paying tax when I start doing webcams, I was gonna, but then they crossed the fucking line and now I am actually really fucked off. see how they fucking like being cut off, we all gotta make sacrifices, I've gotta make savings for my defecit, sorry like, but actually fuck you.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

actually webcams are seen as online prostitution in this country which is illegal right? so actually I don't even need to declare shit. fuck them cunts.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is this chain of events rare for you?


 

rare?
good mood - yes
friday - no
good night's sleep - yes
coppers at door - no


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

First tip:

Avoidance NOT evasion


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

whatever.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

are you going to post a link to this webcam once it's up and running?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

only if you fucking pay, I ain't messin with no broke.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

what would i get for a quid?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

nothing.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

what a fucking rip!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

well wtf would you do for a quid. not a lot I'd wager. if someone asked you to work for a quid an hour you'd tell them to get fucked.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

tru say


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

How about 60 seconds of nothing below the waist or above the neck for £1?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to the shop to spend some of my fucking over overdraft on a breakfast or something, not in the mood for this shit. laters.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

fuck, i need breakfast too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

I do too but there are not options


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2010)

Morning. Car garage drag today, waiting for an mot. Do I risk a vending machine coffee?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

i think there's a banana around here somewhere...


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 24, 2010)

I got mccoys crisps, pepsi max and fags for breakfast.with some painkillers for good measure.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I got mccoys crisps, pepsi max and fags for breakfast.with some painkillers for good measure.


 
breakfast of champions


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> breakfast of champions


 
Love that saying  

Used to say it back in the old days when we often snorted breakfast rather than eating it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2010)

It has been quite busy here. On a Friday! What is all that about! Mind you the newbie and the boss are away (at a conference. Together *jiggles eyesbrows!*)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

On phone to Florida
Client has a bad back but reassured me he is not using any medicinal marijuana 
I need to know this stuff


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

man flu is evil


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> man flu is evil


 
But there is beer later....and beer is good!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But there is beer later....and beer is good!


 
I am hoping beer will fight off the infection

badgers, heading Euston way?


----------



## Stig (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello everyone 

Drag friday! I was supposed to be working half a day today, but the receptionist bod didn't show up, so here I still am. 

I've decided to compromise by being present to answer the phone but not doing any work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2010)

Stig said:


> Drag friday! I was supposed to be working half a day today, but the receptionist bod didn't show up, so here I still am.


haha


----------



## Stig (Sep 24, 2010)

Up yours 

coming to the pub later?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> badgers, heading Euston way?



My old stamping ground  

Sadly not though, have a holidaymakers house to check and a few chores to run. Then a big day tomorrow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2010)

Stig said:


> Up yours
> 
> coming to the pub later?


 
no, i'm going to be angry and bitter after 90 mins of dealing with students. w c fields got it two-thirds right, but he should have said 'never work with animals, children or students'.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i'm going to be angry and bitter after 90 mins of dealing with students. w c fields got it two-thirds right, but he should have said 'never work with animals, children or students'.


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> haha


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

booooooooored


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

i'm leaving early - can't face any more work with MAN FLU!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i'm leaving early - can't face any more work with MAN FLU!


 
Does that just mean you are going to the pub early


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i'm leaving early - can't face any more work with MAN FLU!


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i'm leaving early - can't face any more work with MAN FLU!


 
cunt


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cunt


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cunt


 
Ill cunt


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does that just mean you are going to the pub early


 
might do, have to pop somewhere first - if I can be arsed, might just go straight to the pub


----------



## machine cat (Sep 24, 2010)

i want to be in the pub!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

Still dans Le drag


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Whathappenedtotheweekend??????

Actually it was a good weekend just seemed so short! Feeling pretty awake today which is unusual for a Monday. It may be because I went to bed early last night, was asleep by 8pm! 

The busiest two weeks of the year are upon me so not much drag ahead. Long hours and then working straight through from 11/10 till 22/10. Joy joy joy


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2010)

morning you guys


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Morning web cam warrior  

Sleep well?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2010)

I slept all day yesterday and woke up at 10pm so I've just been awake, gonna have a bath and make some softcore i think.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting day.
I am gonna make some spreadsheets.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2010)

oooooh fun!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup, dirty little spreadsheets  

Might make them pay per view or something.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am over man flu! although it still created a snore monster last night - as it has the last 3 days, and mrs21 ended up sleeping in the spare room  

MOT this week


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Nearly at w*rk now. Pretty early for Glumday Monday. Coffee soon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

At desk for 07:45 

Weetabix, coffee, smoke, coffee and now work


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2010)

bath, steak mccoys, porn chatroom, cigarette, pepsi max.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

feel like shite. hopefully the boss will send me home once he sees how bad i look


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> feel like shite. hopefully the boss will send me home once he sees how bad i look


 
Shall we place bets?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2010)

I bet he won't even notice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

Morning all. Back in the office today, hoping for a quiet day to start the week.



marty21 said:


> MOT this week


Had mine on Friday.  Surprisingly painless


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Morning Kit Kat dropped off on my desk


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Shall we place bets?



What's yours?



tribal_princess said:


> I bet he won't even notice.


 

Good odds on this happening.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Good odds on this happening.


You need to ham it up a bit.  Go to the chemist and buy a load of stuff to leave out on your desk.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Perhaps soiling yourself would help?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You need to ham it up a bit.  Go to the chemist and buy a load of stuff to leave out on your desk.



waaay ahead of you here



Badgers said:


> Perhaps soiling yourself would help?



plan b.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> plan b.



I can't wait to hear what plan c is


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

actually it's been a couple of weeks since i last shit my pants.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I can't wait to hear what plan c is


 
i haven't got that far yet. 

ideas?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

Faking some kind of seizure?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Rectal Prolapse?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

spoke to a prostitute this morning, asked me for a cigarette, fair play to her, working at 9.15am, this is what makes Britain great! 

didn't have a spare fag though.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

i was think of faking a heart attack or stroke


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> spoke to a prostitute this morning, asked me for a cigarette, fair play to her, working at 9.15am, this is what makes Britain great!
> 
> didn't have a spare fag though.


 
and they say this country's going to the dogs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this is what makes Britain great!



You should have hugged her


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i was think of faking a heart attack or stroke


Perhaps combine with plan b for maximum effect?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Perhaps combine with plan b for maximum effect?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You should have hugged her


 
I smiled at her, and nodded, I might say thank you from Britain next time I see her.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> and they say this country's going to the dogs


 
madness, lunacy!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

__~


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2010)

i just called some people and they were actually helpful for a change, now I'm going to go pick up some locusts from the post office and then get some shopping.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Blimey, nearly 11am already!!!! 
Sarnie time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2010)

My hands are fucking freezing today! I may have to get the newbie to sit on them to warm them up, though I am not sure I really want to get that close to his arse!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

fucking hell it's freezing!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

It's boiling here, someone has been interfering with the heating 

Lunch soon I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's boiling here, someone has been interfering with the heating
> 
> Lunch soon I think



 I have had to wrap my big thick cardy around me. I reckon it is warmer outside than in the office!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

It is fairly clement in this office


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

no body has noticed that i'm sick.

shall i turn to plan b?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> no body has noticed that i'm sick.
> 
> shall i turn to plan b?


 
shit your pants - waddle around the office - see if anyone notices.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's boiling here, someone has been interfering with the heating
> 
> Lunch soon I think


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have had to wrap my big thick cardy around me. I reckon it is warmer outside than in the office!


Take your desk outside then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Take your desk outside then



I'd be too far away from the kettle then!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd be too far away from the kettle then!


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Hot Peperami now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2010)

Bored here and my bottom eyelid has started flickering which is very, very annoying!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bored here and my bottom eyelid has started flickering which is very, very annoying!


 
Film it, post video here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Lunch trip over. 
Was fascinating.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

busy day is busy


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup, busy, busy, busy.......


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been sent home deemed 'not fit to work' 

so im sat in bed with a nice cup of tea


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Not fit to work eh? 
Nice cup of tea? 

I am about done in now with the office. 
Home soon (via shops) and then a few chores, beers with an early night to cap it all off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

Plan b worked then? 

There's some hilarious industrial espionage going on here this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

I am boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

might head a bit earlier, hug the local prostitute at the bus stop, thank her, for helping Britain recover from the recession, then sort out my MOT


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2010)

> There's some hilarious industrial espionage going on here this afternoon



do tell


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> might head a bit earlier, hug the local prostitute at the bus stop, thank her, for helping Britain recover from the recession, then sort out my MOT


 
Excellent ^ 

I am not hanging around tonight. 
Should be working long days at the moment but started before 8am.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Done and gone


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> do tell


Lets just say it involves a fake email and some of our suppliers showing their loyalties (or not)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Loseday 

The worst of the week and a meeting at 09:00 which will be painful. Oh well, life is pain and work is drag.

Time to get going now.....meh!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

didn't sort out my MOT, had a pint on the way home instead and the garage was closed, will pop in there this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

On the bus. Later than normal and busy today. Late finish Loseday it seems too. Not ideal but waddayado? 

Confident on the MOT Marty?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

Morning. Suppose I should be leaving soon...



marty21 said:


> didn't sort out my MOT, had a pint on the way home instead


 Good work!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't encourage him


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't think he needs much encouragement tbh


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

fairly confident on MOT


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Bribe the garage, never fails that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

Some sort of delays on the roads this morning so I have the office to myself.  So some peace and quiet for a while


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Boss man is stuck in traffic
This means the 09:00 meeting is delayed
Both good and bad news this


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

dropped the car key (fob) off 

a nation awaits


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone is getting the cold/flu/consumption here


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Everyone is getting the cold/flu/consumption here


 
I'm feeling better, the last of the man-flu is now leaving my battered body


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't find my house keys....I think they are in the house....I hope they are in the house....I can't remember the last time I used them tbf as I am generally with Mr.QofG's and use his.....I am useless


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't find my house keys....I think they are in the house....I hope they are in the house....I can't remember the last time I used them tbf as I am generally with Mr.QofG's and use his.....I am useless


 
Yes you are. 
You have failed at teh keys.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't find my house keys....I think they are in the house....I hope they are in the house....I can't remember the last time I used them tbf as I am generally with Mr.QofG's and use his.....I am useless


 
are you locked in 


I hear some idiots do this sometimes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are you locked in
> 
> 
> I hear some idiots do this sometimes





No I am not _that_ stupid!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No I am not _that_ stupid!!


 
that is a plus


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Sarnie


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

just been accused by an old Italian tenant that we are 'worse than the mafia'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just been accused by an old Italian tenant that we are '*worse* than the mafia'


 
Soft? 
Disorganised? 
Badly dressed?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

Send him a horses head


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Soft?
> Disorganised?
> Badly dressed?


 
no idea, I was too busy counting out the protection money he gave me to hear the rest of the explanation


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Did he say you were 'funny' at any point?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

Marty earlier


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did he say you were 'funny' at any point?


 
he didn't seem to smile much or call me funny - still, he'll get his pension again next week


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he didn't seem to smile much or call me funny - still, he'll get his pension again next week


 
Or he'll be sleeping with the fishes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Had he been drinking?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

I have clients with the following surnames: 

Meggahead 
Cokaine 

That is all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

I have just had to complain - openly and in front of the newbie - about his conduct 

Basically we are open between Christmas and New Year and he has taken Christmas Eve (when we will be open until 1.00pm) and the three days we are open (29th-31st December)  without  discussing it with the rest of the office first (one of my colleagues is away at the moment as well) something which we have always in the past done - those days being prime holiday days iyswim. Infact he wouldn't have written it on the office calendar unless the boss had prompted him to do so!

I said that I felt it was unfair not to have discussed this with the office first as we don't know whether my other colleague wants to take any time off then and also he disregarded whether I or the boss would want to take time off. I said it is unlikely that I would and that I agreed we only really need a skelton staff i.e. one or two people, in the office during that time but that basically we should have, as in the past, been consulted first rather than a unilaterial decision taken.

Am I right? I am shaking now


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am I right? I am shaking now


I'd have said so.  It's just a courtesy to discuss taking days off round times like that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Kill him with fire and ice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd have said so.  It's just a courtesy to discuss taking days off round times like that.


 
That is what I think - we have always discussed it in the past just as a courtesy. I think I was more bothered that he did it when someone was away as well so they couldn't speak up at all!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Forgot to mention the bus chap this morning. 
You know the one who has headphones that share crap music with the whole bus? 
He was annoying people but he did not annoying the ticket inspector who caught him with a kids photo Oyster card.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Forgot to mention the bus chap this morning.
> You know the one who has headphones that share crap music with the whole bus?
> He was annoying people *but he did not annoying the ticket inspector who caught him with a kids photo Oyster card*.


 
Oops  I hope there was much protesting of the "Nah it is me honest" type!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oops  I hope there was much protesting of the "Nah it is me honest" type!


 
Considering it was his daughter I don't think he could blag it.... 
The guy got off with Mr TFL a couple of stops later at a stop with about 10 policemen.


----------



## the button (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have clients with the following surnames:
> 
> Meggahead
> Cokaine
> ...



I'll see your Meggahead and Cokaine, and raise you a Wankadia.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had to complain - openly and in front of the newbie - about his conduct
> 
> Basically we are open between Christmas and New Year and he has taken Christmas Eve (when we will be open until 1.00pm) and the three days we are open (29th-31st December)  without  discussing it with the rest of the office first (one of my colleagues is away at the moment as well) something which we have always in the past done - those days being prime holiday days iyswim. Infact he wouldn't have written it on the office calendar unless the boss had prompted him to do so!
> 
> ...


 
he is a wrong un, tell him the internets said that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

the button said:


> I'll see your Meggahead and Cokaine, and raise you a Wankadia.


 
Mr Cokaine has the same first name as me. 
I am actually jealous of another persons name. 
Does this make me in anyway shallow?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Forgot to mention the bus chap this morning.
> You know the one who has headphones that share crap music with the whole bus?
> He was annoying people but he did not annoying the ticket inspector who caught him with a kids photo Oyster card.


 
sweet 

don't dodge fares kids


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

the button said:


> raise you a Wankadia.



How is it pronounced though? 

Wank ay dee arrr?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

still sick 

but at home!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Considering it was his daughter I don't think he could blag it....
> The guy got off with Mr TFL a couple of stops later at a stop with about 10 policemen.


 
They should let him off the fare dodging but make him dress like his daughter for the duration of the Oyster pass!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> still sick



Fail



drcarnage said:


> but at home!



Win



QueenOfGoths said:


> They should let him off the fare dodging but make him dress like his daughter for the duration of the Oyster pass!


 
Solution


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> still sick
> 
> but at home!


 
man-flu?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> man-flu?


 
i think that's what they call it.

im feeling a lot better than i did this morning. might even manage a trip to the bookies soon.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i think that's what they call it.
> 
> im feeling a lot better than i did this morning. might even manage a trip to the bookies soon.


 
What are we going for tipster? 
My £1 on Fulham to beat Everton 2-0 at the weekend was not the best.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What are we going for tipster?
> My £1 on Fulham to beat Everton 2-0 at the weekend was not the best.


 
Don't do football I'm afraid.

Harlestone Times in the 3.20 at Brighton looks worth a punt.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Odds good?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

3/1


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

likely to drop within the next half hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> likely to drop within the next half hour


 
Plan B again?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't wait for plan C people


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Italian man still insisting that we are all mafia


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Italian man still insisting that we are all mafia


 
Shoot him


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Sleep with his fishes


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

the time i decide not to go and bet and the horse wins


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> the time i decide not to go and bet and the horse wins


 
bad times


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> the time i decide not to go and bet and the *horse *wins


 
Shoot him


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shoot him


 
then eat him


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm livid!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i'm livid!


 
go get drunk and get even  pick a fight with someone smaller than you as well  


*  this is plan C  *


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

STILL 80 minutes to go, feel knackered


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

I am here till 18:45 - 19:00 tonight it seems


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> go get drunk and get even  pick a fight with someone smaller than you as well
> 
> 
> *  this is plan C  *


 
schools are kicking out right now....


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am here till 18:45 - 19:00 tonight it seems


 
lul


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

The late departure is because I am waiting for traffic to reduce so I can get my new monitor home easier


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> schools are kicking out right now....


 
excellent plan


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The late departure is because I am waiting for traffic to reduce so I can get my new monitor home easier


 
excellent plan


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Kicking out for a kicking?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2010)

15 minutes for me - phew!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

I might go in 15 as well, if I don't have a pint on the way home, I might make it back to the garage to find out about the MOT


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Kicking out for a kicking?


 
they've got it coming


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 15 minutes for me - phew!





marty21 said:


> I might go in 15 as well


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> they've got it coming


 
school of hard knocks


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I haven't quite left yet


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I might go in 15 as well, if I don't have a pint on the way home, I might make it back to the garage to find out about the MOT


 
I have a beer in the office fridge which is good
It is a Carlsberg though which is not good


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have a beer in the office fridge which is good
> It is a Carlsberg though which is not good


 
50/50 good/bad


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

a beer's a beer


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

I find that Carlsberg just leaves me feeling hollow and angry


----------



## the button (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I find that Carlsberg just leaves me feeling hollow and angry



Carlsberg don't make life, but if they did.....


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2010)

carlsberg is shite yes, but it'll still get you pissed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

One of my clients is on The Apprentice. 
Massive wanker that one


----------



## the button (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One of my clients is on The Apprentice.
> Massive wankadia that one


----------



## extra dry (Sep 28, 2010)

Is that Jesus imaging again...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One of my clients is on The Apprentice.
> Massive wanker that one


That could be any one of them


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Yup.... 

Would anyone go on that show if you were paid £100,000 without taking the job?


----------



## extra dry (Sep 28, 2010)

extra dry said:


> Is that Jesus imaging again...


 
just a random comment heard on the train


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you ask what was implied?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2010)

had the pint - garage closed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

Morning winnerdraggers. Feeling tired but am upright and basic motor skills are functioning. Coffee and then time to slide into the drag. The middle of the week is nigh


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

mrs21 overslept - I'm still a snore monster


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

MOT day mr snore?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> MOT day mr snore?


 
yep. I'm going to call them, rather than rely on my ability to get there in the morning or on the way back from work.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yep. I'm going to call them, rather than rely on my ability to get there in the morning or on the way back from work.


 
Do you need reminding to call?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2010)

well enough to work


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well enough to work


 
Did the doctor give you a 'well note' then?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2010)

no, I just woke up and wasn't sick


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2010)

Morning.  Long couple of days ahead, at least we're nearly past the half week point though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2010)

Working at home today - hurrah! - wonder if the newbie will book most of November off while I'm out of the office!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you need reminding to call?


 
not necessary - I saw the garage man this morning, he said he was doing the mot today - a nation will have to wait a bit more


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

good news

I found my phone! It was in a trainer, I must have put it there when I was 'over-refreshed' on Friday week -   Now I have another one on the way from Ebay  I'll have to see that on.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

still have the last vestiges of man-flu, I want it out of my battered, weakened body !


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I found my phone! It was in a trainer, I must have put it there when I was 'over-refreshed' on Friday week -   Now I have another one on the way from Ebay  I'll have to see that on.


Maybe keep it somewhere safe (sober safe) in case of future 'over-refreshed' incidents?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe keep it somewhere safe (sober safe) in case of future 'over-refreshed' incidents?


 
one can never guarantee that in future 'over-refreshed' incidents I might do the same again - although this is the first time I''ve ever did it - thank the lord those naked pics Badger's sent me won't be released onto the internets


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I found my phone! It was in a trainer, I must have put it there when I was 'over-refreshed' on Friday week -   Now I have another one on the way from Ebay  I'll have to see that on.



Good fail there Marty. 
Which one did you order from Fleabay?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today - hurrah! - wonder if the newbie will book most of November off while I'm out of the office!


 
He will also steal your stapler


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good fail there Marty.
> Which one did you order from Fleabay?


 HTC Magic - same as the one I lost/didn't lose


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2010)

Tie them both to a piece of string and put it through your sleeves like a pair of mittens


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> HTC Magic - same as the one I lost/didn't lose


 
£?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> one can never guarantee that in future 'over-refreshed' incidents I might do the same again - although this is the first time I''ve ever did it - *thank the lord those naked pics Badger's sent me won't be released onto the internets*


 
Erm...I wouldn't be so sure about that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Tie them both to a piece of string and put it through your sleeves like a pair of mittens


 
What about the keys?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2010)

?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> ?



He can't be trusted can he. 
If Marty was in politics he would leave laptops full of data all over the show.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> £?


 
£91 with P&P


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> He can't be trusted can he.
> If Marty was in politics he would leave laptops full of data all over the show.


 
I would be a vicious dictator tbf, If I lost my phone, I would just take a better one off a citizen, same with telly, keys, laptops , women, etc etc


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> £91 with P&P


 
Not bad though. 
I really like that handset.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not bad though.
> I really like that handset.


 
make me an offer, Stig is interested too

*bidding wars*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

£19


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> £19


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


>


 
I will also throw in a pint


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I will also throw in a pint


 
a pint of gold?


----------



## Stig (Sep 29, 2010)

bidding wars, eh? 

I'm bidding on twitter, just to have the upper hand on Badgers, you twittbookface-o-phobe


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a pint of gold *label*?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> bidding wars, eh?
> 
> I'm bidding on twitter, just to have the upper hand on Badgers, you twittbookface-o-phobe


 
I have twitter but have outsourced it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> bidding wars, eh?
> 
> I'm bidding on twitter, just to have the upper hand on Badgers, you twittbookface-o-phobe


 
I need a decent auctioneer  to get you two over excited


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I need a decent auctioneer  to get you two over excited


 
Hmmmm.... 

If I am lucky I might get this brand new one for £92.99 delivered.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

Just trying to drive down Marty's price


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

Sojjy?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> If I am lucky I might get this brand new one for £92.99 delivered.



I'll deliver mine for £85 and a can of gold label


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'll deliver mine for £85 and a can of gold label


 
So I get the phone and a can of gold label for £85?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So I get the phone and a can of gold label for £85?


 
no I get the gold label and the money, you get the phone


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2010)

I just bought a Hula Hoops multipack and emptied all the packets into the big bag to make a Hula Hoop Surprise!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I just bought a Hula Hoops multipack and emptied all the packets into the big bag to make a Hula Hoop Surprise!


 
life doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2010)

I am going to scour the kitchen for food for lunch - I know I have bread, I think I have some chicken slices, I possibly have some baked beans. I do have a packet of quavers!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no I get the gold label and the money, you get the phone



This is getting complicated, I may have to pass on the opportunity  



drcarnage said:


> I just bought a Hula Hoops multipack and emptied all the packets into the big bag to make a Hula Hoop Surprise!


 
I am keen to do this. 
Does the French Fries crisp also deliver?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is getting complicated, I may have to pass on the opportunity


 
cheesus, you and stig are rubbish bidders


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2010)

Late lunch soon.

Then I might create a company Twitter account in an attempt to avoid doing some real w*rk


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to scour the kitchen for food for lunch - I know I have bread, I think I have some chicken slices, I possibly have some baked beans. I do have a packet of quavers!


 
I have chicken slices at home
Does not do much that does it?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

Yawn


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2010)

hello


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> hello


 
hello!  good holiday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2010)

Aye not bad, but mental busy at work now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2010)

Last half hour now.

Needed some image editing software as I don't have Photoshop on my work PC, so have installed 'GIMP'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

blah.....blah.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2010)

Already had two spammers on the company Twitter


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Already had two spammers on the company Twitter


 
Excellent  

I wanna leave soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have chicken slices at home
> Does not do much that does it?


 
I went for two slices of bread (all that was left), two they must be healthy 'cos they have the consisitency of sand paper crackers, chicken slices, a dairylea triange and a packet of quavers....it was....alright.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I went for two slices of bread (all that was left), two they must be healthy 'cos they have the consisitency of sand paper crackers, chicken slices, a dairylea triange and a packet of quavers....it was....alright.


 
....it sounds....alright


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

Just finished up.
Standing in rain waiting for late bus.
Never mind, beer will help.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the car passed the MOT, they have parked it outside the flat, and there seems to be a sparkling new MOT certificate on the front seat


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think the car passed the MOT, they have parked it outside the flat, and there seems to be a sparkling new MOT certificate on the front seat


 
Good service


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

Uber early today  

Up, out to get milk, lunches made, coffee, smoke and off to work soon.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice autumn day today. 
Should be at work soon. 
Busy day ahead but am ready for it!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

lots of meetings to *look forward* to today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

Meetings? 
Will there be biscuits?
Or boring dry sandwiches in quarters?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meetings?
> Will there be biscuits?
> Or boring dry sandwiches in quarters?


 
no food at all - I'm hoping for refreshments at another meeting I have to go to on Friday morning - starts at 10 at another office, so late Friday start ftw


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no food at all - I'm hoping for refreshments at another meeting I have to go to on Friday morning - starts at 10 at another office, so late Friday start ftw



Fail ^ 

Off site Friday meetings should always be 3-4pm start time.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fail ^
> 
> Off site Friday meetings should always be 3-4pm start time.


 
good point


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

I fail at meetings too this week

Meeting on Saturday
In Birmingham


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2010)

forgot my sarnies


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> forgot my sarnies


 
Kebab Thursday?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

I need a bigger mug


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Kebab Thursday?


 
now there's an idea


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2010)

Morning

Stock take today.  No doubt cuntboss will get involved and make it much more complex than it needs to be


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

MOT YES 

*pumps fist* 

£45 job done.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

Fisting is banned from the drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2010)

Am in the office but feeling shitty - wobbly legs, weak arms, a bit sickly - think it is MS stuff rather than evil pig/chicken/devil flu but it is annoying . May try to leave it but office politics may preclude it today


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> May try to leave it but office politics may preclude it today


Newbie taking the afternoon off without asking?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I fail at meetings too this week
> 
> Meeting on Saturday
> In Birmingham


Will you go and say hello to my niece and nephew? 

So what's the news from the drag? Anyone gone, anyone new?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

morning meeting - dull, I did have one biscuit, the others were gone by the time I'd had a chance of a second


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2010)

Did you raise biscuit supplies when it came to any other business?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Newbie taking the afternoon off without asking?



 and 

No, there is an important meeting this afternoon with the other companies who work in our field to which all of us in the office are invited.

When we were discussing who should go the boss said "Well the newbie and I are attending so your don't really need to go" to myself and my colleague, in sadly other example of being marginalised where decisions concerning the office and business are being made.  

I can't go anyway as it will go on late-ish and I am out this evening but my colleague is going and so I don't want to jepodise him being able to go by the boss arguing that the office will be unattended if I leave early....even though it would be unattended if we had all gone to the meeting


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you raise biscuit supplies when it came to any other business?


 
No, I was too upset to speak


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

Eaten my lunch already.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

looking forward to lunch - then going to see smelly tenant in smelly flat


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Will you go and say hello to my niece and nephew?



Doubtful sadly. 
It will be wake, tube, car, meeting, eat, more meeting, car, tube, beer, sleep. 



BiddlyBee said:


> So what's the news from the drag? Anyone gone, anyone new?



People have gone
Others have popped in and disappeared
Search party is looking for Sojjy


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2010)

booooored


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

nearly lunch time 

sausages?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2010)

ive no idea what to have.

greggs maybe


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> looking forward to lunch - then going to see smelly tenant in smelly flat


 
Mr Trebus?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> greggs maybe


Now that they're everywhere the quality of their stuff seems to have declined a bit.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mr Trebus?


 
similar, an Italian bloke - not the one who thinks we're all mafia - Mr Trebusio maybe


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ive no idea what to have.
> 
> greggs maybe


 
Do they do kebabs yet?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2010)

Late late late work


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2010)

M&S meal for a tenner


----------



## machine cat (Oct 1, 2010)

morning


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 1, 2010)

o hai


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2010)

o hai


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 1, 2010)

hai


----------



## machine cat (Oct 1, 2010)

morning again


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2010)

Yucky Day Today


----------



## machine cat (Oct 1, 2010)

important visit from important people today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

In bed ill  Can't stop sneezing, am very sniffly, legs hurt, balance is terrible and I can't seem to sleep. Boo!


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 1, 2010)

Getting ID is well long man, found my birth cert, got passport forms, phoned DVLA, getting forms sent out to renew license. now i gotta get photos, get them certified, send all my forms off etc etc... all to get my fucking tits legalised on the internet. bloody hell. and I've gotta pay for this shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Getting ID is well long man, found my birth cert, got passport forms, phoned DVLA, getting forms sent out to renew license. now i gotta get photos, get them certified, send all my forms off etc etc... all to get my fucking tits legalised on the internet. bloody hell. and *I've gotta pay for this shit*.


 
Tit tax


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 1, 2010)

fucking tell me about it.  I'll make the money back in a couple of days on cam though, well possibly one day, depends.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2010)

Overslept


----------



## machine cat (Oct 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In bed ill  Can't stop sneezing, am very sniffly, legs hurt, balance is terrible and I can't seem to sleep. Boo!


 
we're dropping like flies


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 1, 2010)

oh my god I am gonna do my nut inna minute if this national express coach site keeps fucking up


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 1, 2010)

Man, I just did a mega fuck up at work 
Forgot all about a teleconference with a big client.
Gonna get an earful...


----------



## machine cat (Oct 1, 2010)

any excuse?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> any excuse?


 
No excuses. I just spoke with the MD. He wasn't impressed.
Fucked up...may have lost an account...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh poo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> No excuses. I just spoke with the MD. He wasn't impressed.
> Fucked up...may have lost an account...


 
oh dear


----------



## machine cat (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2010)

grim case conference with social services and a family - not a great day to start the day - no refreshments either - still it's friday - under 4 hours to go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh poo


 
?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Getting ID is well long man, found my birth cert, got passport forms, phoned DVLA, getting forms sent out to renew license. now i gotta get photos, get them certified, send all my forms off etc etc... all to get my fucking tits legalised on the internet. bloody hell. and I've gotta pay for this shit.


haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2010)

Afternoon, not much time for dragging today.  

Something is afoot though, cuntboss has just affered to make me a drink


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Afternoon, not much time for dragging today.
> 
> Something is afoot though, cuntboss has just affered to make me a drink



they are in love with you


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2010)

And finally the end of a mental week, next week will be calmer.


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2010)

A 2:45 POETS day today for me.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2010)

Hateful day start to finish. 
Just escaped and on the bus home.
Ah well.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2010)

Saturday Drag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2010)

One day weekend over. Forgot it is tube strike Monday. Not that I get the tube but the bus is packed full and crawling along. 

Too busy for much drag today. Guess this should be a good thing but hard work is not my ideal thing today.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

in a right grumpy mood this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2010)

Morning.  Customer service guy is off on the sick despite there being nothing wrong with him


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2010)

I''m hoping for minimal drag and for the day to speed by.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm off sick, bastard cough won't go away coughing all night last night - gonna have to go the doctors, one problem, not registered with nearest lot as I didn't see a need to register when I moved here 13 years ago


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not feeling much better either


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 4, 2010)

O hai!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

hai


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm off sick, bastard cough won't go away coughing all night last night - gonna have to go the doctors, one problem, not registered with nearest lot as I didn't see a need to register when I moved here 13 years ago


 
man up and get a real illness you pussyole.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2010)

Morning all - feeling a lot better here but a bit hot and sticky after walking in.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm going to get some passport photos, just making sure I look REALLY good for them


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> man up and get a real illness you pussyole.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2010)

We are closing at 4.00pm....hurrah!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are closing at 4.00pm....hurrah!!





Just had some tomato and red pepper soup for lunch.  It looked and tasted suspiciously like bolognese sauce


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had some tomato and red pepper soup for lunch.  It looked and tasted suspiciously like bolognese sauce


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2010)

You would think that as we are closing at 4pm there would be some urgency, or at least courtesy, for the boss to hand the post i.e. work, over to us. But no it is sitting on her desk and has been for the last half hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


It was quite nice.  Just could have done with a bit of pasta to go with it


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

having a nice cup of tea


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

another nice cup of tea


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

shall i have another nice cup of tea?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2010)

that's a lot of tea in an hour 

you back from your hols?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> shall i have another nice cup of tea?


 
Tea!! - my colleague is currently making me what I anticipate will be a nice cup of tea


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I need a brew now.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> that's a lot of tea in an hour
> 
> you back from your hols?


 
yeah, been back a couple of weeks now


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

having my last nice cup of tea for the day now


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2010)

how many have you drunk today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2010)

I am not having a cup of tea.

Quite fancy one, but the tea here is shit.  I'll wait until I get home.


----------



## Lea (Oct 4, 2010)

New bloke from Switzerland started in the team today. Very handsome but young and considerate since he gave us each a bar of Toblerone in the team.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> how many have you drunk today?


 
8


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2010)

Some cunt has tried sending a fax to our phone number and left it on auto-redial


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2010)

Long day is long


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

Another long day starts.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

a nice cup of coffee to start the day


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2010)

morning, hai, I'm learning all about how to manipulate men to give you money today  it's not as easy as it sounds and theres TONNES of jargon.

I told my dad I was gonna do sexy webcams the other day as well


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

what jargon?


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2010)

like 'buzz' and 'free-chat lifers'


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

wtf is a free-chat lifer?


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2010)

the dudes who basically fall in love with you and spend every minute of their life in your free chat instead of paying to see your arse. you have to 'flirt & divert' and pay them occasional special attention to get them to sign up and buy a show and play them off each other because jealousy makes them pay.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning!



neonwilderness said:


> Customer service guy is off on the sick despite there being nothing wrong with him


And again today


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> the dudes who basically fall in love with you and spend every minute of their life in your free chat instead of paying to see your arse. you have to 'flirt & divert' and pay them occasional special attention to get them to sign up and buy a show and play them off each other because jealousy makes them pay.


 
i'd be one of those guys


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought as much.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i'd be one of those guys


A proper Yorkshireman


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

better recognise!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm having a nice cup of tea in bed


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

stop talking about tv stop talking about tv stop talking about tv STOP TALKING ABOUT TV!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2010)

see eastenders last night?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

The worst thing is that they're talking about a show they didn't even watch but just read about in the Metro or heard about it on Radio 2


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2010)

Feeling a bit fed up today so intend to do my work, keep my head down and drink tea!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

Hating today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hating today.


 
Me too - I just want to curl into a ball and wait for it to go away.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> stop talking about tv


Hate that.  Especially "Did you see XYZ last night?" Then followed by a detailed description of what happened including any plot twist regardless of your answer 



Badgers said:


> Hating today.





QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too - I just want to curl into a ball and wait for it to go away.


Nearly over the half way mark now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Hate that.  Especially "Did you see XYZ last night?" Then followed by a detailed description of what happened including any plot twist regardless of your answer



Most of my life this....

Person:  "Did you see XYZ last night?"
Me: "No, I don't have a television" 
Person:  "It was really good, thing said this and stuff happened. Have you seen it?"
Me: "No, I don't have a television" 
Person:  "You should watch it"
Me: "I doubt I will" 



neonwilderness said:


> Nearly over the half way mark now.



Yeah


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Most of my life this....


The fucking One Show is the bane of my life.  I don't watch it and don't want to know about it.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2010)

second sick day - went to register at the doctors today, haven't actually been to a doctor since 1994 when I registered at my last address - now watching The Inn of the Sixth Happiness.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Most of my life this....
> 
> Person:  "Did you see XYZ last night?"
> Me: "No, I don't have a television"
> ...


 
This morning was:

Person A: "So Cheryl Cole has made some awful decisions on X Factor"
Person B: "I know. What is she thinking?"
A: "Crazy isn't it? I think that Malaria has gone to her head"
B: "Cowell & Walsh aren't happy with their choices either."
A: "I know I heard *some cunt* on  Radio 2 talking about it this morning."
B: "Me too. Do you watch X Factor?"
A: "No."
B: "Me neither"


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The fucking One Show is the bane of my life.  I don't watch it and don't want to know about it.


 
Mention that fucking show again and you get this:


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Mention that fucking show again and you get this:




Probably a good job you don't work here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> stop talking about tv stop talking about tv stop talking about tv STOP TALKING ABOUT TV!!!!!


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

People here all fucking LOVE the Apprentice and Strictly Come Dancing. 
None have ever seen The Wire.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

Plans tonight draggs?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2010)

I need to go home soon, I'm getting the falling asleep at my desk eyes 

Tonight, food and sleep.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2010)

Actually it'll be put laundry on, hang laundry out, make tea, knit a little, pass out.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

I am a bit sleepy too. 
Was up at 5 and working by half 7 so flagging a bit. 
Home, food, chores and sleep.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Plans tonight draggs?


 
cooking


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cooking


 
Wot?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Home, food, chores and sleep.


Chores after food? Brave man... I can't do much after a meal.

Right I'm off... busy busy day, hoping the ride wakes me up a bit.


----------



## the button (Oct 5, 2010)

Celebrating handing in my notice.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2010)

the button said:


> Celebrating handing in my notice.


 
blimey! have you got another job to go to, or are you just fucking off?


----------



## the button (Oct 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> blimey! have you got another job to go to, or are you just fucking off?



I'm just fucking off.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2010)

the button said:


> I'm just fucking off.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Chores after food? Brave man... I can't do much after a meal.



Oh yeah, chores, food, sleep....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

the button said:


> I'm just fucking off.


 
How did it feel handing it over?


----------



## the button (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How did it feel handing it over?



Pretty fucking sweet, tbh. Telling them that I didn't have another job lined up, I just wanted out, was particularly satisfying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2010)

the button said:


> Pretty fucking sweet, tbh. Telling them that I didn't have another job lined up, I just wanted out, was particularly satisfying.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2010)

the button said:


> Pretty fucking sweet, tbh. Telling them that I didn't have another job lined up, I just wanted out, was particularly satisfying.


 
I've done that a couple of times - it does feel good!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2010)

I feel like doing it this week.
Will have a rethink in a month.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wot?


 
fishcakes


----------



## the button (Oct 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I feel like doing it this week.
> Will have a rethink in a month.


 
JFDI.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2010)

Early early early drag in the rain


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2010)

it's raining - I'm driving then - back to work after sickness, still feel a bit ill tbh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2010)

Skipped the commute rain. 
Raining now in SW18.


----------



## the button (Oct 6, 2010)

Haven't set off yet. Oh noes, might get fired for poor timekeeping.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2010)

Morning! 



neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Customer service guy is off on the sick despite there being nothing wrong with him


He's on day three now


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in work  I hate being off sick tbh, probably could have swung another day or two - but I leave early tomorrow to be checked out by the doc (have to take a sample of my marty piss)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2010)

the button said:


> Haven't set off yet. Oh noes, might get fired for poor timekeeping.


 
Pushing for gardening leave?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2010)

Working at home today....which so far has involved buying some socks and knickers in the M&S sale! Now home with loads of coffee and the Commonwealth Games on the telly.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello everyone.  Back from my hols to the bloody Tory conference.  What's been occurring round these parts?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Hello everyone.  Back from my hols to the bloody Tory conference.  What's been occurring round these parts?


 
Drag mainly


----------



## the button (Oct 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pushing for gardening leave?



No garden, sadly. I do have a balcony, though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2010)

A plate of biscuits have just appeared on my desk


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2010)

12 hour days without a break are long. On the drag bus home now though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

And here we go again....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2010)

short day today - going to see 'bones' later this afternoon - a health check


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 7, 2010)

morning, o hai  I am going round cesare's after rush hour.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

Yawn
Coffee
Yawn


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

I might have a hammam next week


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2010)

Morning

Still no sign of Mr Manflu, I think he's attempting to go for the whole week off


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Still no sign of Mr Manflu, I think he's attempting to go for the whole week off


 
tell him he's a pussy


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> And here we go again....


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tell him he's a pussy


Will do.  We recorded his answerphone message to take the piss with when he's back


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
eye no


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Will do.  We recorded his answerphone message to take the piss with when he's back


 
did he do a proper 'sick' voice ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2010)

Morning - my mousepad is sticky  That is not a euphamism btw!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I might have a hammam next week


You won't be allowed in with the ladies


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning - my mousepad is sticky  That is not a euphamism btw!


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did he do a proper 'sick' voice ?


Yes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

I just opened the fridge to get my lunch and there was a pack if skips in there. 

My irritation at seeing a prawn cocktail flavoured tapioca snack being refrigerated made me reacted almost without thinking. I only just stopped myself from crushing them to powder (not one Skip spared) to punish the person. 

Would this have been correct?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You won't be allowed in with the ladies


 
A clear sign of oppression


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just opened the fridge to get my lunch and there was a pack if skips in there.
> 
> My irritation at seeing a prawn cocktail flavoured tapioca snack being refrigerated made me reacted almost without thinking. I only just stopped myself from crushing them to powder (not one Skip spared) to punish the person.
> 
> Would this have been correct?


 
Yes. They have to learn!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes. They have to learn!


 
Good, I thought I was being petty or mean or childish or something


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good, I thought I was being petty or mean or childish or something


Definitely not


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good, I thought I was being petty or mean or childish or something


 


neonwilderness said:


> Definitely not



Anyone who puts crisps or similar in the fridge is a wrong 'un, no doubt!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just opened the fridge to get my lunch and there was a pack if skips in there.
> 
> My irritation at seeing a prawn cocktail flavoured tapioca snack being refrigerated made me reacted almost without thinking. I only just stopped myself from crushing them to powder (not one Skip spared) to punish the person.
> 
> Would this have been correct?



yes, absolute lunacy to store such products in fridges


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks guys..... 

Means a lot


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2010)

wrong uns for sure, but they probably just had them in a bag with a sarnie and bunged the bag in the fridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2010)

A wrong'un apologist


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2010)

there are people in my office who put bananas in the fridge, isn't anything more wrong than that!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> there are people in my office who put bananas in the fridge, isn't anything more wrong than that!


 
Tomatoes in the fridge is the worst - followed by bread.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Tomatoes in the fridge is the worst - followed by bread.


In my world its bananas then bread.

I didn't know about tomatoes, I don't eat them, what does it do to them?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

Marmite is the worst


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2010)

ok, possibly... but how many people do that?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ok, possibly... but how many people do that?


 
I have known and ended friendships with many who do.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2010)

Where's Ms T gone? I need to know if I should take my tomatoes out the fridge 

I cook with em, but can't eat em raw.... ewwww

See you later?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2010)

Saw you later 

Today my head hurts and stuff. 
Does this mean something is wrong?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning


 
Morning  

What day is it again?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 8, 2010)

Morning!  Good day today, Mr Manflu is back and Cuntboss is working from home


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2010)

2 weeks of manflu - but I think it's finally leaving my battered body. Went to the Doctors for a health check yesterday, first time I've done that since about 1994 - they have a way of making you feel worse  


(((my lifestyle)))


----------



## Ms T (Oct 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where's Ms T gone? I need to know if I should take my tomatoes out the fridge
> 
> I cook with em, but can't eat em raw.... ewwww
> 
> See you later?


 

They lose their flavour if they're kept in the fridge and there's no need for it.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

The office dullards are on about tv again.

*Switches on moody cunt mode*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where's Ms T gone? I need to know if I should take my tomatoes out the fridge
> 
> I cook with em, but can't eat em raw.... ewwww
> 
> See you later?



you can't it tom toms raw? what strain of strangeness is this, have you not experienced the mini-joy of popping a couple of juicy cherry tomatoes in your gob, and gnashing down on the tomato flesh to release the tomato goodness?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2010)

Morning everyone - wish i had a decent camera with me today as the top of the BT Tower is shrouded with fog/mist and looks lovely!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

Still in moody cunt mode


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2010)

105 mins to go till the weekend


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The office dullards are on about tv again.
> 
> *Switches on moody cunt mode*


 
i didn't know you had an 'off' switch


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> 105 mins to go till the weekend


 
eh? what?

surely some mistake?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't know you had an 'off' switch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2010)

Aargh - just had one of those annoying phone calls when basically for 10 minutes I answered the same question over and over because the answer was not the one the customer wanted to hear!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> eh? what?
> 
> surely some mistake?


 
79 mins


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

what. a. cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm feeling a lot better today


thanks for asking


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2010)

Pizza

Might have PH buffet?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pizza
> 
> Might have PH buffet?


 
vom!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> vom!


 
What then?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What then?


 
greggs


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2010)

Fookoff


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2010)

sushi?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2010)

sausage roll, packet of cheese and onion crisps, and a can of man coke


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 8, 2010)

Home already


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2010)

Want to go home. 
Bored of this week now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

Meh! 
Monday!
Meh!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

good weekend away, only 5 days to another good weekend away


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

morning


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2010)

Been at work nearly two hours already.  And someone has called in sick which means lots of extra work for me.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Not really up to talking to anybody today so I think I'll hide in the photocopying room for a few hours and do some work there instead.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Not really up to talking to anybody today so I think I'll hide in the photocopying room for a few hours and *do some work* there instead.



Fap Fap Fap?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

no pron


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

Morning, this weekend seemed to go far too quick!

Mr ManFlu has struggled in, although from the amount of noise he's making he's clearly still very ill


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

It's all show


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes.  He kept forgetting on Friday and would have moments of being completely fine


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Needs more effort


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

It's hard work faking a cold and playing solitaire on Facebook at the same time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

Yawn, people panicking over nothing


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's hard work faking a cold and playing solitaire on Facebook at the same time


 
You get facebook at work? I'm lucky they let me on here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

Small office, so no filters or anything.  Plus I'm the only one here who knows how to access the router


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

good times


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

someone texted me this morning telling me they wouldn't be in as 'they have a bad back' 

I was kind enough to text back, as no one needs to report to me that they are sick


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

We have BadBackMan in the office too. 
He sprained it lifting an empty kettle which is not the best story to tell.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

a kettle?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

Morning all - feeling a bit shit but I am here at least!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

lunch time


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

blimey how is it 12pm already?!



Ms T said:


> They lose their flavour if they're kept in the fridge and there's no need for it.


Only just seen this.. I'll take them out when I get home 



marty21 said:


> you can't it tom toms raw? what strain of strangeness is this, *have you not experienced the mini-joy of popping a couple of juicy cherry tomatoes in your gob, and gnashing down on the tomato flesh to release the tomato goodness?*


*gags*

its all about the texture raw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm cold - would someone send me round a couple of lumps of coal and a firelighter please....oh and some matches, thx!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> blimey how is it 12pm already?!
> 
> Only just seen this.. I'll take them out when I get home
> 
> ...




*chomps a raw tomato*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> blimey how is it 12pm already?!
> 
> Only just seen this.. I'll take them out when I get home
> 
> ...


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm cold - would someone send me round a couple of lumps of coal and a firelighter please....oh and some matches, thx!


 
where would one source coal?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


wut?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> where would one source coal?


 
a coal shop?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> wut?


 
i am laughing at you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a coal shop?


 
newcastle, traditionally.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i am laughing at you.


what is there to laugh at? 

that I don't like tomatoes?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a coal shop?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> newcastle, traditionally.


 
I'll fax some down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> where would one source coal?



The coal cellar of course!



marty21 said:


> a coal shop?



Or here.



Pickman's model said:


> newcastle, traditionally.



This would do too!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

Yawn, lunch is over and problems arrive.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

bored


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

an hour and a half left?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> an hour and a half left?


 
No


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, lunch is over and problems arrive.


Lunch is over and cunts arrive here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

and hour and a half left


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No


 
another late one?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch is over and cunts arrive here



 



drcarnage said:


> another late one?


 
Not too bad. 
Should be home by 7 latest.
I am in for a looooong week though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


I exaggerate, just the one cunt.



Badgers said:


> I am in for a looooong week though.


Make that two


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not too bad.
> Should be home by 7 latest.
> I am in for a looooong week though.




That's alright.

An hour to go!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

40 minutes left for this marine


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

I reckon an hour to an hour and a half.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

half an hour for me


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> half an hour for me


 
haha  finished at one


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha  finished at one


 
twat


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

Might have something with bacon for tea??


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

bacon n pasta?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> bacon n pasta?



Reckon so. 

Pasta, bacon, mushroom, cheese, onion?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Reckon so.
> 
> Pasta, bacon, mushroom, cheese, onion?


 
sounds good but leave the mushrooms out (cos they're fucking rank)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> sounds good but leave the mushrooms out (cos they're fucking rank)


 
I like them


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

well you can have them in your pasta if you like


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well you can have them in your pasta if you like


 
Thank you, I will go for button mushrooms


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

hope you enjoy 


5 minutes left


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> sounds good but leave the mushrooms out (cos they're fucking rank)


 
so not rank, you are a wrong un, bet you hate raw tomato as well


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Reckon so.
> 
> Pasta, bacon, mushroom, cheese, onion?


That's what I'm having (last night's leftovers)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

grrrrrrr


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That's what I'm having (last night's leftovers)


 
This is getting spooky


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> so not rank, you are a wrong un, bet you hate raw tomato as well


 
i dont hate raw tomato, but i could quite happily go without


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is getting spooky


 
I have never seen the two of you in the same room


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i dont hate raw tomato, but i could quite happily go without


 
bad man


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have never seen the two of you in the same room


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> twat


 
haha


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

i been up to my armpits lately, hence lack of posting here.

trust that all is well in the world of drag.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2010)

Drag is hanging in there.
How are the armpits?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

slightly worn but maybe perching in new sleeves soon iykwim?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> slightly worn but maybe perching in new sleeves soon iykwim?


 
I know exactly nothing about what you mean but it sounds positive? 

Loseday feels extra odd today. Last day of office drag till Monday next week. Sounds like a good thing but the drag switches to conference drag and long days ending Saturday night. The one small silver lining is that I am being picked up in this tomorrow morning.

*whoops* Badgers posting


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

morning all.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Mourning


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2010)

morning  I've slept for 12 hours


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> morning  I've slept for 12 hours


 
To the exact minute?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Morning.

Heating is on full blast and the conversation has already turned to shit.  Long day ahead I suspect...


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.
> 
> Heating is on full blast and the conversation has already turned to shit.  Long day ahead I suspect...


 
Sounds exactly like my workplace.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Heating is on full blast and the conversation has already turned to shit.  Long day ahead I suspect...



Looking good before 9am then?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Think I'll be grumpy again today.

Apart from phone calls the only things I said yesterday were "Morning", "Off for lunch" and "See ya tomorrow."


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Think I'll be grumpy again today.
> 
> Apart from phone calls the only things I said yesterday were "Morning", "Off for lunch" and "See ya tomorrow."


 
Are you known as the strong silent type?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Looking good before 9am then?


Same as most days really


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Are you known as the strong silent type?


 
"mysterious"


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh excellent, one of the project managers is kicking off with cuntboss about her filing


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> To the exact minute?


 
pretty much, 7 til 7

I just went and bought a loada chicken to do jerk with and some expensive bacon to make a samwich inna sec


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> pretty much, 7 til 7
> 
> I just went and bought a loada chicken to do jerk with and some expensive bacon to make a samwich inna sec


 
I'd love some food right now.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2010)

I will photo my samwich 

I took a really hot photo of myself yesterday, but fell asleep too early to put it on the naked threadz


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

butty porn


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a mid-morning baguette and a lunch salad plus a few side nibbles 

White baguette, chicken breast, pastrami, mayo, salad, black pepper. 
Salad is lettuce, cucumber, tomato, avocado, bacon bits, pine nuts, potato, black pepper. 
Apple
Banana
Bacon Wheat Crunchies
5 x assorted cereal bars


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a bowl of instant ramen under my desk and some out of date peanuts


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Shall I DHL you a Tracker (choc-chip)?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

I was impressed with big fat short ties of the kids on the bus this morning - wanted to tell them that I wore my tie like that when I was at school in the late 70s 

but didn't


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> but didn't



Was your tie long and thin then?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was your tie long and thin then?


 
no, mighty wide, mighty fat, mighty short


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry, was confused. 
Did it have soup on it often?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I have a bowl of instant ramen under my desk and some out of date peanuts


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Shall I DHL you a Tracker (choc-chip)?


 
how quickly will it get here?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
fuck you pm! I could get snowed in and end up dying of starvation


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how quickly will it get here?



It will be with you before the Chile miners breath fresh air


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck you pm! I could get snowed in and end up dying of starvation


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It will be with you before the Chile miners breath fresh air


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, was confused.
> Did it have soup on it often?


 
wasn't long enough to dip in the soup


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> White baguette, chicken breast, pastrami, mayo, salad, black pepper.



Gone


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm hungry now 

will have a ___~~ in the meantime to keep me going


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm hungry now
> 
> will have a ___~~ in the meantime to keep me going


 
shit and a fart?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> shit and a fart?





it is the international symbol for a cigarette


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it is the international symbol for a cigarette


 
oh! you mean ===~~


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

~ 
     ~ 
===

Left handed smoker?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> oh! you mean ===~~


 
that looks like a load of equal signs and some squiggle


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that looks like a load of equal signs and some squiggle


 
looks more like a cigarette than your shit'n'fart


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> looks more like a cigarette than your shit'n'fart


 
no ways


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Only one way to settle this


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

poll!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

I was thinking throw money in a hat and bare knuckle?
Thumb war would do it though eh?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

poll!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

I was thinking thumb war?
Bare knuckle would do it though eh?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

poll!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2010)

Here but feeling like shit, again!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

poll!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

poll!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Lunchtime?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 12, 2010)

did someone call?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunchtime?


 
Attempting to hold out for a late one to have a shorter afternoon.  Might not make it though.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

lunch is over, the hard drag of the afternoon begins


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

wotsits


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

I hope you didn't get them from the fridge


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

lol. why the fuck would i keep wotsits in the fridge?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Popped to the charity shop which was nice. 
Some fantastic bargains, none of which were _quiet_ my size  
Salad now and the lettuce has gone a bit limp. 
This lunch is not going to plan really.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> lol. why the fuck would i keep wotsits in the fridge?


 
Read back a week or so when 'skipgate' kicked off


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Read back a week or so when 'skipgate' kicked off


I hope that's been nipped in the bud now?

I might have a jaunt to Asda soon.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Read back a week or so when 'skipgate' kicked off


 
I can't be arsed. Can you give me the gist of it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I can't be arsed. Can you give me the gist of it?


 
Skipgate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

I am still waiting for the bickering thread about this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-11524155


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Skipgate


 
Absolute madness! Who...who would do such a thing?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Absolute madness! Who...who would do such a thing?


 
bad people


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Absolute madness! Who...who would do such a thing?


Wrong'uns!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

hanging's too good for em!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

They should be taken into a garden and hosed down with cold water!


then shot


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am still waiting for the bickering thread about this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-11524155


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/335498-Man-hoses-down-8-year-old-son-for-using-drawer-as-toilet


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I might have a jaunt to Asda soon.


Someone's lost an arm in the grape section!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/335498-Man-hoses-down-8-year-old-son-for-using-drawer-as-toilet



Excellent, I may have to go fuel the fire once we reach two pages.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Someone's lost an arm in the grape section!


 
lol


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent, I may have to go fuel the fire once we reach two pages.


 
Not sure if it's got potential to run that long


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

arm in the grapes?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> arm in the grapes?


 
I think someone had been caught trying to put some corn based snacks in there


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent, I may have to go fuel the fire once we reach two pages.


 


Someone who can't take a joke or detect sarcasm has just started to kick off. Might get a bit interesting now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 12, 2010)

28 minutes and no calls, long afternoon is long.....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Just scoping da wheels ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Has it been Q'd up with an ejector seat and missiles?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadly not but we are mostly insured I hear


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

Mostly?  Dicking about pretending to be James Bond not included?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

I will be wearing a suit and do have a silver cigarette case. 
Will that do or is there more needed here?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2010)

A dry Martini and a dubious Scottish accent?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A dry Martini and a dubious Scottish accent?


 
Sadly I can see a lager and a mockney accent at best


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2010)

It is past 5pm and I am still here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2010)

Up at 5 and on my way to Mordor. 
Dragging will happen but no desk for four days. Coffee number 2 helped and a quick shower before the journey starts proper.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

get up to the good news from Chile - big up the miners


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

Morning 



marty21 said:


> get up to the good news from Chile - big up the miners


Could have had that sorted ages ago if they'd come here.  Half the office seem to be experts on mining operations


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Could have had that sorted ages ago if they'd come here.  Half the office seem to be experts on mining operations


 
Well you are in Newcastle...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

Tbf these people are experts on just about any given subjects.  Or at least they'll give you their opinion whether you want it or not


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Tbf these people are experts on just about any given subjects.  Or at least they'll give you their opinion whether you want it or not


 
We have that to a certain extent here, the funniest thing is that everybody gets their expert knowledge from the Metro


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2010)

maple porridge for breakfast to ready me for the drag


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Up at 5 and on my way to Mordor.


haha


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

someone just said "you don't have to be crazy to work here but it helps"


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am looking forward to the the miner who has a wife AND a mistress waiting for him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2010)

At home today so will watch the miners coming out and have a bit of a rest as I am feeling under the weather...except I have to go to the dentist later. Boo


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am looking forward to the the miner who has a wife AND a mistress waiting for him




when I got up this morning I asked the boy if any of them had got a slap yet? He reckons there a few fighting to be the last out


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone told me that one of the miners had only been on the job for 5 days before they got trapped.* 






* this may be utter bollocks


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

"Office Angels never told me about this!"


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> * this may be utter bollocks


Could well be, the same line has been rolled out here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Someone told me that one of the miners had only been on the job for 5 days before they got trapped.*
> 
> 
> 
> * this may be utter bollocks



there was one who had been there 5 months 

reminds me of a bloke I met years ago who got a temp job at a council HB department, who went on strike about a week later, the union paid full-pay (he joined the union when he started) so he got full pay for the duration of the strike which was several months


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> there was one who had been there 5 months
> 
> reminds me of a bloke I met years ago who got a temp job at a council HB department, who went on strike about a week later, the union paid full-pay (he joined the union when he started) so he got full pay for the duration of the strike which was several months


 

get in


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

^ good work! 

Cuntboss is supposed to be going to a funeral on Friday then working from home.  She's on about coming in now


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> ^ good work!
> 
> Cuntboss is supposed to be going to a funeral on Friday then working from home.  She's on about coming in now


 
trap her down a mine


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

Best place for her really


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2010)

According to the BBC the Bolivian miner who came out earlier had just worked down the mine for 5 days so office gossip is FACT!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> According to the BBC the Bolivian miner who came out earlier had just worked down the mine for 5 days so office gossip is FACT!!


 
Bolivian miners lie ALL THE TIME!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Bolivian miners lie ALL THE TIME!


 
Is that a FACT though ...or and OFFICE GOSSIP FACT, which are _always_ true


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

I bet he wasn't even Bolivian



probably from Stoke


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I bet he wasn't even Bolivian
> 
> 
> 
> probably from Stoke


 
i'm surprised you didn't phoned in and say 'i won't be in for some weeks as i'm down a mine in chile'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 13, 2010)

morning all, conference in birmingham tomorrow, so train up this avvie, killing time really. me and the missus managed to blag joint time off as well, so travelling up together, aw!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

Half day today so only an hour left


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, conference in birmingham tomorrow, so train up this avvie, killing time really. me and the missus managed to blag joint time off as well, so travelling up together, aw!



Nice 



drcarnage said:


> Half day today so only an hour left


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Half day today so only an hour left


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Half day today so only an hour left


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

you should be put down a mine for a few months


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

at least i won't be at work


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

bye bye


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

Watch out for mine shafts on your way out


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

made it home safe and sound 

I somehow managed to walk into a pub and accidentally ordered a few beers.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> made it home safe and sound
> 
> I somehow managed to walk into a pub and accidentally ordered a few beers.





I'm STILL at work!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2010)

so are most of marty


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> so are most of marty


 
he is INSENSITIVE to our pain


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2010)

i'm going home now


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> made it home safe and sound
> 
> I somehow managed to walk into a pub and accidentally ordered a few beers.


 
If I wasn't leaving now I might have had to accidentally call you a cunt


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

late drag today


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

morning 

full day today


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

Morning.  Not long until the weekend now


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

aye


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> full day today





me too, full day today, morning meeting tomorrow (away from office )

then it's the weekend, and I'm off to Swansea to a reunion  seeing some people i haven't seen since about 1987  some of whom will be reforming college bands (I can't remember them being very good then) there's one mate who I see a few times a year, so I'll be ok with him, with a lot of them it will be a case of who the fuck are you? and they will be saying the same to me 

a load of fat, balding, morose, depressed 40somethings - drinking, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

will you be tweeting updates over the weekend?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> will you be tweeting updates over the weekend?


 
might well do


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

coffee?


----------



## the button (Oct 14, 2010)

Tea & a Marmite cereal bar.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> coffee?


 
aye, anything left in the biscuit tin?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

I have some snidey Mars bars. No coffee though (well there is, but it's shit).


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

looked in the biscuit tin, half a custard  cream and some crumbs 

it's not my turn to get the biscuits


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> aye, anything left in the biscuit tin?


 
I wasn't offering


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I wasn't offering


   there is no I in team


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

*sups coffee*

I'm well aware of that


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

fancy going to the shop for biscuits marty?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fancy going to the shop for biscuits marty?


 
I could go, but they would all be for me


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

there is no I in team


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> there is no I in team


 
there is a me though


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

There's also a u in cunt 


Just had a call from a client about the project I'll be working on next.  Someone had promised him a full service layout yesterday.  FFS


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2010)

Sleepy. Very sleepy. I would quite like a biscuit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's also a u in cunt
> 
> 
> Just had a call from a client about the project I'll be working on next.  Someone had promised him a full service layout yesterday.  FFS


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's also a u in cunt
> 
> 
> Just had a call from a client about the project I'll be working on next.  Someone had promised him a full service layout yesterday.  FFS


 
I could  do a full service layout in about 10 minutes I reckon


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> looked in the biscuit tin, half a custard  cream and some crumbs
> 
> it's not my turn to get the biscuits


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sleepy. Very sleepy. I would quite like a biscuit.


 
marty's off out to get some soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I could  do a full service layout in about 10 minutes I reckon


Fortunately it's only a small project so shouldn't take too long (about 9.5 minutes).  Obviously I'll have to drag it out for a while otherwise people will expect the same service all the time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> marty's off out to get some soon



I am in the mood for a garibaldi  Or a fig roll...mmmmmm....fig roll!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would quite like a biscuit.


marty has eaten them all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> marty has eaten them all


 
He must be punished. With fire


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am in the mood for a garibaldi  Or a fig roll...mmmmmm....fig roll!


 
marty can you put garibaldis and fig rolls on the list please, oh and some of those pink panther wafers. cheers


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

and some bourbons.  Proper ones, not those crappy imitation ones.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and some bourbons.  Proper ones, not those crappy imitation ones.


 
good call


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

none of you have paid into the biscuit club - therefore none of you are entitled to biscuits, unless the biscuit club money is on my desk by lunchtime

drcarnage, you owe 3 years subs - £108 please - I can't carry you forever


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> none of you have paid into the biscuit club - therefore none of you are entitled to biscuits, unless the biscuit club money is on my desk by lunchtime
> 
> drcarnage, you owe 3 years subs - £108 please - I can't carry you forever


 
can I pay you tomorrow?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> can I pay you tomorrow?


 
I'll let you off this once , Badgers left his wallet on his desk


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2010)

so this is definitely a dragger... where's Badgers today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

He was last seen going off to pretend to be a Mockney James Bond


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

sausage and egg sarnie (toasted) coffee 

plus a near man-cry reading about the chile rescue


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

Old people 

Just been out to get some petrol.  By the time I'd paid (self service) filled up and got back in the car the guy in front was just putting his PIN in!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Old people
> 
> Just been out to get some petrol.  By the time I'd paid (self service) filled up and got back in the car the guy in front was just putting his PIN in!


 
kill him with fire


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

decided to finish at 4:30 today


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2010)

are you your own boss drc?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2010)

no, but I start an hour earlier than everyone else and people here are pretty relaxed about leaving early. as long as there is phone cover until 5 I can leave early at short notice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> kill him with fire


 
Good move in a petrol station 

Luckily there was room to get round him, otherwise I would have had to ram him out the way


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Good move in a petrol station
> 
> Luckily there was room to get round him, otherwise I would have had to ram him out the way


 
I meant from a safe distance, and only killing him, not destroying the station  

probably means waiting for him to leave the petrol station, then enticing him out of the car (with sweets or something) then killing him with fire


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning.  Cuntboss did decide to work from home in the end so my weekend has started early 

Kettle is on, just awaiting marty to do the biscuit run now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2010)

shhh!!! keep it under your hats, but have been offered and accepted a new job, back at a place i've worked before.

was headhunted more or less, very flattering and a bit more dosh as well. just in process of informing work colleagues.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2010)

nice one paulie


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shhh!!! keep it under your hats, but have been offered and accepted a new job, back at a place i've worked before.
> 
> was headhunted more or less, very flattering and a bit more dosh as well. just in process of informing work colleagues.


 
good news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shhh!!! keep it under your hats, but have been offered and accepted a new job, back at a place i've worked before.
> 
> was headhunted more or less, very flattering and a bit more dosh as well. just in process of informing work colleagues.



Yay! Well done


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shhh!!! keep it under your hats, but have been offered and accepted a new job, back at a place i've worked before.
> 
> was headhunted more or less, very flattering and a bit more dosh as well. just in process of informing work colleagues.


Good stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2010)

I have just been to the loo and noticed in the mirrior that I have a large spot developing...on my nose!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2010)

Friday is getting a big fat fuck off from me right now, but I was in at 8am, so am outta here at 4pm - at an hour a go to update each web page I can fit in about 4 more


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

almost dinnertime


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2010)

13 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just been to the loo and noticed in the mirrior that I have a large spot developing...on my nose!


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)

One of the directors has found cuntboss' stash of filter coffee and biscuits, so that's been raided while she's not here.  For 'testing' purposes, obviously


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2010)

9 minutes


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2010)

6 minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)

What a cunt


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 15, 2010)

choosing a cam site to work on it a nightmare!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2010)

dull meeting this morning - no real need for me to be there, but passed the time i guess


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shhh!!! keep it under your hats, but have been offered and accepted a new job, back at a place i've worked before.
> 
> was headhunted more or less, very flattering and a bit more dosh as well. just in process of informing work colleagues.



nice one!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2010)

told em all now as well, which is a relief. working here til mid-Dec, then a couple of weeks off before starting new place in Jan


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicely timed too


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2010)

90 minutes! although I might try and leave a bit earlier


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

here while 5 today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2010)

nipping off at 4.30 all being well.....


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm off at 4.30 too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm off at 4.30 too



Me too!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have left early yesterday


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2010)

where's marty when you need him eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)

It's drag karma


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

it's a fucking joke that's what it is


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm off at 4.30 too


yay! 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too!!


yay! 


drcarnage said:


> I knew I shouldn't have left early yesterday


hard luck chief....


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2010)

ooh, 3 mins for me... see ya dr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2010)

2 mins and counting.....


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, 3 mins for me... see ya dr


 
fuck you


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2 mins and counting.....


 
and you


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2010)

laters potaters, enjoy it you cunts!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm off


 
wanker!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

so this is it then? just me?

i wonder what high jinx i can get up to while everybody's left for the weekend?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

hellllllooooo???


hello? anyone?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

*hides fish in ceiling*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2010)

going now!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2010)

I think I got away with it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2010)

What has been going on here then?


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 17, 2010)

fucking liquorice comfits  

A bit of my fucking tooth has snapped off  good job I already had dentist booked for tuesday init ... ffs...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2010)

Ouch! That sucks TP! I lost a crown over the weekend which is going to cost me. 

Long weekend was long. Got an easier week this week then some time off from the 25/26th which is needed.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2010)

monday bah


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> monday bah


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2010)

Morning everyone - have had somne strong coffee and now my mouth feels like the inside of a jar of nescafe!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2010)

i'm done for the day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm done for the day


----------



## the button (Oct 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
^ this


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2010)

dinner = last night's chilli and rice in a butty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> dinner = last night's chilli and rice in a butty


 
Isn't it a bit sloppy!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2010)

I forgot my (low fat) crisps....lunch is ruined


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Isn't it a bit sloppy!!


 
Not if you eat it fast enough


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2010)

two hours left


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello all, day off, travelling back from Swansea, should have really come back hungover on Sunday, but I'd booked the hotel room for 2 nights as I didn't fancy travelling hungover. Sunday night in the city centre is a bit...shit - there were no bars or pubs I fancied going to, all the city centre action seemed to be centred on the Yates Wine Lodge which was rammed, and I couldn't be arsed schlepping to Mumbles or Uplands where I knew there would be ok pubs....Swansea city centre was shit in the 80s when I lived there, pretty shit now too

still on the bright side, when I paid the bill they forgot to charge me for the £15 breakfast I had on Sunday 

reunion was pretty good in the end, the awful bands didn't reform, (creative differences, I think one of the members told another member that his girlfriend couldn't sing and he got the hump and refused to come ) although there were some solo artists who insisted on playing 

I wasn't the fattest there, but was probably the greyest.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2010)

glad you had a good time marty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2010)

Too busy to drag 

This should be a good thing but I miss the boredom. Should be fully back in the drag loop by November. 

Happy Loseday winners


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2010)

still haven't put the heating on - feeling chilly this morning though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2010)

Coat day isn't it?

Might have a sun-bed later. Either that or a coffee, hard to decide these things so early isn't it?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2010)

oh joy - there's been a fuck up after an update yesterday and my computer has returned to default settings which means I've lost a weeks worth of work


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2010)

Cuntboss is sitting round this side of the office today and it being a cunt already 

Probably the same tomorrow and Thursday too, so a long week ahead...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2010)

same old shit here today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2010)

lo all. sick day with helpline lurgy. snotty nose, headache, temperature, exhausted, etc. 

wash your hands after reading this post.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> lo all. sick day with helpline lurgy. snotty nose, headache, temperature, exhausted, etc.
> 
> wash your hands after reading this post.


 


Bit dull here. Though I do have a new mug. Woo!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bit dull here. Though I do have a new mug. Woo!


pictures?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pictures?


 
Will try and post one later. It is light green, quite capacious and cost 62p in the sale from Sainsburys!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will try and post one later. It is light green, quite capacious and cost 62p in the sale from Sainsburys!!


result  make sure that newb don't get his mucky paws on it.

i'm currently playing snotty tissue basketball, with the bin by the couch. winning about 29-1 so far...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2010)

Slow day is slow


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2010)

computer is sorted now


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2010)

What about your weeks worth of work?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2010)

recovered


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2010)

I should probably do a backup here sometime.  Not today though, I can't be arsed


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had computer issues as well (thought they'd blocked the internets ) but the very nice lady in the IT dept just sorted it out


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 19, 2010)

I am eating chips  have been to dentist and I need one cavity filling, a filling to fix the bit what broke off and one of my wisdom teeth out  

Drew is at the jobcentre asking about what financial assistance there is for him to set up a sexy webcam studio full of pregnant teenagers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2010)

It's fucking raining!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2010)

busy day today. didn't drag at all


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's fucking raining!!


 
I made the right decision to drive in 


now I can drive through all those big puddles near bus stops


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2010)

Getting closer to 5...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 19, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Drew is at the jobcentre asking about what financial assistance there is for him to set up a sexy webcam studio full of pregnant teenagers.



I'm too old for funding from the Prince's Trust apparently 

Any young'uns wanna go into business with me ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2010)

Yawn
At desk already
Yawn  
Miss drag 
Yawn


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2010)

pah ! is it only Wednesday?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pah ! is it only Wednesday?


 
Sadly so. 

I am off at 3pm today though so not too bleak this end. 
Next week I have a two day working week ahead and am smug as fudge.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2010)

Sad?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2010)

kind of. it's going to be another busy day today


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2010)

oh, and i guess ill find out whether or not i keep my job today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> oh, and i guess ill find out whether or not i keep my job today


What are the chances?  Maybe worth finding out before doing all your work


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> oh, and i guess ill find out whether or not i keep my job today


 
bad times 

there might be some announcement today about job cuts here after they fuck social housing


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2010)

Bit of a shitty day all round by the sounds of it


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What are the chances?  Maybe worth finding out before doing all your work


 
slim. the decision won't be made today obv, but ill be able to guess what will happen on what Gideon announces


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit of a shitty day all round by the sounds of it


 
all fine here


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> slim. the decision won't be made today obv, but ill be able to guess what will happen on what Gideon announces


Have a dirty protest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2010)

Do I watch the TV coverage of the announcement of the cuts or should I not depress/anger myself?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do I watch the TV coverage of the announcement of the cuts or should I not depress/anger myself?


 yes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> all fine here


 
Why does this not shock me?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2010)

Gone 

Home to clean


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2010)

draggy drag drag....


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2010)

Well nothing's any clearer. I think I'll just keep shuffling along.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gone
> 
> Home to clean


Fuck off, at least you've gone, cleaning or not... some of us are still here _then_ clean when we get home too


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Fuck off, at least you've gone, cleaning or not... some of us are still here _then_ clean when we get home too


 
I'm still here 

we don't clean a lot tbh - we like the mess (apart from the Kitchen and Bathroom of course-  which are sparkling - you could eat your dinner off the loo seat, if you wanted)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2010)

it's the bathroom I'm waiting for someone to clean 

I will not crack and do it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2010)

Time to go... I think lack of nicotine is making me angry


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2010)

Biddly said:


> it's the bathroom I'm waiting for someone to clean
> 
> I will not crack and do it!


 
I hope you win the battle of wills


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Cleaning went well but tiring so asleep by 8pm! Up early again and off for a fun day at w*rk 

Friday Eve though people, stay on target! Stay on target!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

The word chilly pretty much sums up this morning!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The word chilly pretty much sums up this morning!!!


 
yep, got to see a difficult tenant first thing, the day can only get better after that


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yep, got to see a difficult tenant first thing, the day can only get better after that


 
Do you think he calls you difficult on another forum somewhere?  

Bus commute went wacky again but still early. Coffee and a wee needed though!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

rain


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Rain? 

You are not having a good week are you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2010)

Morning


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rain?
> 
> You are not having a good week are you?


 
It gets worse... 




I have to go to Sheffield tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I have to go to Sheffield tomorrow



You need to be a man of _steel_ to get through that


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You need to be a man of _steel_ to get through that


 



On the plus side I'm going to London this weekend


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you think he calls you difficult on another forum somewhere?
> 
> Bus commute went wacky again but still early. Coffee and a wee needed though!


 
hah! no, he is strictly non-digital , he's old school

his neighbour doesn't like me though - called me a son of a bitch last week 

I'm going to bring my mum up to London to confront him


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> On the plus side I'm going to London this weekend



On the protest or on the piss?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I hope you win the battle of wills


I didn't crack, I grumped and looked at pans 

Nosebleed this morning, fuck up with my pension... not going well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2010)

Bleurgh - kust got a mouthful of coffee grinds


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bleurgh - kust got a mouthful of coffee grinds


Always stop before the end, always


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Always stop before the end, always


 
I know - I took an over-enthusiastic gulp!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Egg mayo in slightly dry/stale rolls


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know - I took an over-enthusiastic gulp!


 
I think we can all learn something from your mistake


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we can all learn something from your mistake


 
Never drink anything?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2010)

Never.

Or if you do don't gulp over-enthusiastically.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the protest or on the piss?


 
on the piss


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> or if you do don't gulp over-enthusiastically.



do not tell chicks this ffs!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> do not tell chicks this ffs!!!


 
I suppose it'd only be an issue if you produce coffee dregs, otherwise it'd probably be ok.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> on the piss


 
Drag meet


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the protest or on the piss?


protest?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Talk of anti-cuts protests.
Possibly Parliament area. 
Maybe Saturday.
Something.
Maybe.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

I have not been talking to many people this week, so have not heard anything.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

busy marty is busy


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

busty marina is busty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have not been talking to many people this week, so have not heard anything.


 
You talked to me only the other night


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

I said _not many_ not _not any_, and you didn't tell me about any maybes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2010)

The newbie is eating a ginsters pasty....I am jealous!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I said _not many_ not _not any_, and you didn't tell me about any maybes


 
Life is full of maybe baby


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating a ginsters pasty....I am jealous!


 
What type?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What type?


 
I think it is original cornish - yeah pretty sure it it.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet


 
could do. 

im meeting hiccup for a few pints somewhere on Saturday. where does everyone live?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Life is full of maybe baby


like, maybe I'll leave at 4.30pm today?



QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating a ginsters pasty....I am jealous!


mmmmmmm...pastry


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> could do.
> 
> im meeting hiccup for a few pints somewhere on Saturday. where does everyone live?



London in the main
We have busy lives and cough a lot.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

i dont even know where in london ill be on saturday. west side maybe


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i dont even know where in london ill be on saturday. west side maybe


 
A ruff crew dat way blud


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

*sniggers*


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

might be in kensington.

i bet it's rough as fuck


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i dont even know where in london ill be on saturday. west side maybe


 
I don't think anyone in London calls it west side


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> might be in kensington.
> 
> i bet it's rough as fuck



Kensington is a bit posh tbh - a few rough council estates hidden away from the main drag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> might be in kensington.
> 
> i bet it's rough as fuck


 
A simple map here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

confusingly


East End is in the East, but West End is not really West - more central, west is probably just west


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm changed and ready to go... I'm not staying til 5pm am I?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> East End is in the East, but West End is not really West - more central, west is probably just west



Some might say it is way out


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

fuck it ill go somewhere central. at least ive been there before and i can always pop into buckingham palace and have a brew with the queen


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck it ill go somewhere central. at least ive been there before and i can always pop into buckingham palace and have a brew with the queen


 
what are you doing in the smoke anyhoo?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah?


 
this ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2010)

Not much drag today.  Another 'drop everything' project has landed on my desk 

Maybe an early start tomorrow?  Probably not though


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

im just going to hang around and lower property prices


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

The rumour of your arrival had The Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors cancelling overtime!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2010)

Hillside Mandem best be running b


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Freeday!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.crazysouthafrican.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/9friday121.jpg


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Lazy draggers!! 

I am really not in the head place for work today. Will spend the day inventing things to do and sifting through my to-do list. I will look busy and stuff but inside I will be all sloth. Thoughts are already turning to sandwiches and smoke breaks.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

glad it's Friday - despite only having a 4 day week, it seems to have been a long one.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> glad it's Friday - despite only having a 4 day week, it seems to have been a long one.


 
All the hard times of old England 

Any fun tenants today or has your mum told them off? Do you fancy doing a job swap one day?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> All the hard times of old England
> 
> Any fun tenants today or has your mum told them off? Do you fancy doing a job swap one day?


 
Gawd, yes !  Sonofabitch man has been very quiet, hoarder man wants to clear his flat so he can take ladies back and make the sex


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Gawd, yes !  Sonofabitch man has been very quiet, hoarder man wants to clear his flat so he can take ladies back and make the sex


 
Making the sex is making


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 22, 2010)

friday at last


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had the week off. So there.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

I've applied for a job back in housing though, marty. Tell me I'm stupid. I deserve it.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> I've had the week off. So there.


 
cunt


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Just been stiffed by a massive client.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

@DrC:  


(mind you, Badgers post has a certain fnar potential)


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just been stiffed by a massive client.


Is that some kind of euphemism?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> I've applied for a job back in housing though, marty. Tell me I'm stupid. I deserve it.


 

you got away! and now they are reeling you back in again


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Making the sex is making


 
we should all make the sex


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> glad it's Friday - despite only having a 4 day week, it seems to have been a long one.


My next day off is christmas


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> My next day off is christmas


 
actually I've got nothing booked until then - but my leave year starts in November, so I might take a couple in November


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> (mind you, Badgers post has a certain fnar potential)


 


neonwilderness said:


> Is that some kind of euphemism?



Yup....

Why do I NEVER learn that you should NEVER take business types at their word


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just been stiffed by a massive client.


 
lucky for some


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> My next day off is christmas


 
Convert to Hindu and take Diwali off?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

I know it is Tesco but that is a good deal for no contract 
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tesco-mobile-1-month-sim-only-tarif/777664


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lucky for some






Badgers said:


> Convert to Hindu and take Diwali off?


still have no leave, problem not solved - our office doesn't even shut for christmas - I have bank holidays off


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> still have no leave, problem not solved - our office doesn't even shut for christmas - I have bank holidays off


 
3 months off with a sniffle ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning, morning.

I would like to do....little work today!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 3 months off with a sniffle ?


that might just be a plan.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> that might just be a plan.


 
put on the proper 'sick' voice , I find that helps a lot


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Stress is a more flexible option


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Just received an email thanking me for me "expeditious response"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2010)

14 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Lunch? 
What to have?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch?
> What to have?


 
two pints and a large bells. plus pork scratchings


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> two pints and a large bells. plus pork scratchings


 
Want ^ 

Having Burger though I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> 14 minutes to the weekend


 



Badgers said:


> Having Burger though I think


The challenge?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Unexpected salary review


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Unexpected salary review


 
could be good news


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The challenge?



Nah, there is no BK here in SW18  

Went to the Diana Fish Bar (more a kebab than fish bar really) and got a quarter pounder with chips. 







It is very tasty actually, not a patch on their large mixed kebab but there was no budget or appetite for the two pitta monster.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> could be good news


 
Not bad


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

You up?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Just shy of 6%

Nearly makes up for the last 18 months of fuck all


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Not bad that 
What will you spend it on?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Other half's contract ends next week, so most likely bills until she gets sorted somewhere else


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh dear  

Could you pay her to clean, cook and iron?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 22, 2010)

busy day again


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> busy day again


 
Who is to blame?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who is to blame?


 
not me!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just shy of 6%
> 
> Nearly makes up for the last 18 months of fuck all


 
sweet


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

just had a bit of a mad busy time - why do people need to see me on a Friday afternoon?


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you got away! and now they are reeling you back in again



"Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in."


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Could you pay her to clean, cook and iron?


 
I suspect this would not offer value for money


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

O2 on phone banging on.
Switched to their landline from BT.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> "Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in."




lol - and tenants are even WORSE now


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

is it home time yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> is it home time yet?


 
Nearly


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

I might head off a bit early


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

oh marty, them cigs you smoke... is the packet yellow or blue?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> oh marty, them cigs you smoke... is the packet yellow or blue?


 
blue - but sometimes I do smoke the yellow ones - they cost the same amyway


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

do you want some free yellow ones? I have some packs and won't need them after tomorrow (about 4 or 6 packs).

I couldn't find baccy in the states so bought some straights.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> do you want some free yellow ones? I have some packs and won't need them after tomorrow (about 4 or 6 packs).
> 
> I couldn't find baccy in the states so bought some straights.


 
sure, only to help you of course!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2010)

as only an honourable gent would 

PM me your address and I'll stick em in the post for you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 22, 2010)

15 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> as only an honourable gent would
> 
> PM me your address and I'll stick em in the post for you.


 
I'll smoke em so you don't have to, and ta!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

I might head off a bit early


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2010)

i'm a bit jealous of you draggers, been at home all week bar monday, due to sickness and lurgy. still lurgyed up, feeling lousy, haven't been able to enjoy unfettered couch surfing much at all, week has been _sick-drag-i've-had-enough-now-can-i-get-off-and-go-back-to-my-desk-now please_? 

anyhoo, good weekend all


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Mad commute (see rant thread) but should be home just for 6pm. Landlady round at 6pm with electrician hopefully. Another hope is that the 'party peripherals' are not out on the side if she beats me home!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Time to start the week. Feeling a teeny bit hungover today which is not ideal on a Monday. On the plus side this is only a two day week for me, tomorrow is my Friday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Time to start the week. Feeling a teeny bit hungover today which is not ideal on a Monday. On the plus side this is only a two day week for me, tomorrow is my Friday



^^^

full 5 dayer for this marine


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

I know, I know....

Just had another bonus too as the rest of the office are all away tomorrow so I am running the show.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

Morning 

Had a short but sweet jolly around London on Saturday, must make it longer next time though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Where did you go in the end?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

town


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

safe


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

quite surprised i didn't get shot tbh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!



Morning  



drcarnage said:


> quite surprised i didn't get shot tbh



stabbed?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> stabbed?


Or shot.  Happens all the time in that London


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

i hear that even the queen herself is tooled up


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i hear that even the queen herself is tooled up


 
She has swords and everything. 
Also she does have an army of sorts.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

pretty big kru eh?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> pretty big kru eh?



yeah, she has the most bling too!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> Just had another bonus too as the rest of the office are all away tomorrow so I am running the show.


 
it has now changed to a 4 day week, my leave year ends next week, 1 day left, have to take it this week, so Thursday is now my Friday


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

old time gangstar 

@ badgers post


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> quite surprised i didn't get shot tbh


 
you were moving too quickly


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

I need distraction today. 
Work head is not with me and I am lacking energy.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you were moving too quickly


 
and people said running in zig zags would make me look like a plonker. 

it saved my life!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> and people said running in zig zags would make me look like a plonker.
> 
> it saved my life!



we'll be ready with nets next  time -


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

fucking hell i cant wait till downton abbey finishes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fucking hell i cant wait till downton abbey finishes


 
What is?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is?


 
it gives us time to capture the Northling, and sell him into slavery - we'll need to check his teeth to make sure we get a good price at market


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Are we making any sense today?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is?


 
apparently it's the best tv show ever


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Are we making any sense today?


 
no, it's Monday, we all have a pass


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> apparently it's the best tv show ever


 
they'll never beat Upstairs/Downstairs


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

I see, should I waste the day making up stuff or something?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they'll never beat Upstairs/Downstairs


 
or eurotrash


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

I did watch Top Gear the other day if that means anything?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> or eurotrash


 
now THAT was quality telly


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it has now changed to a 4 day week, my leave year ends next week, 1 day left, have to take it this week, so Thursday is now my Friday





I may also have a long weekend


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I may also have a long weekend


 
we are both worth it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

Should I take Friday or Monday off though?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Should I take Friday or Monday off though?


 
I had to take Friday - I think Mondays are better days to take off, having your Monday on a Tuesday is much better imo


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the Monday off too  

Friday afternoon is slack afternoon anyway.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

Monday was my initial thought too.  But doesn't look like there's many in on Friday, so high possibility of drag 

Will have to give it more thought.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2010)

*sigh*

back to work today, a zillion emails outstanding, no energy, no enthusiasm....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2010)

Morning all - chilly here in the office, but also rather quiet which suits me fine for a Monday morning


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Monday was my initial thought too.  But doesn't look like there's many in on Friday, so high possibility of drag
> 
> Will have to give it more thought.



Keep us posted yeah?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sigh*
> 
> back to work today, a zillion emails outstanding, no energy, no enthusiasm....



This is not good. 
Have you got a decent lunch planned? 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - chilly here in the office, but also rather quiet which suits me fine for a Monday morning


 
Hi Qoggy  

Doubt you are getting much done with all the Christmas party planning to do?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Keep us posted yeah?


 
Will do.  It's currently 65/35 for Friday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is not good.
> Have you got a decent lunch planned?
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It has now been confirmed as Wednesday 22nd December btw so I expect to see your face pushed up against the glass of the shop!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It has now been confirmed as Wednesday 22nd December btw so I expect to see your face pushed up against the glass of the shop!


 
sounds like a plan - I'll come along with cider, we'll stand outside drinking cider and shouting at pedestrians passing by


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Will do.  It's currently 65/35 for Friday.


 
hourly updates please


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sounds like a plan - I'll come along with cider, we'll stand outside drinking cider and shouting at pedestrians passing by


 
I like this plan. A lot


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It has now been confirmed as Wednesday 22nd December btw so I expect to see your face pushed up against the glass of the shop!


 
I am updating my calendar as I type.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am updating my calendar as I type.


 
we should learn some drunken songs and then sing them badly


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we should learn some drunken songs and then sing them badly



Are you working on the 22nd?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Are you working on the 22nd?


 
probably, but could take the afternoon off for cider and singing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is not good.
> Have you got a decent lunch planned?


don't know what to do for lunch atm, so i have had a tangerine in the meantime.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> probably, but could take the afternoon off for cider and singing


 
Good skills. 

There has been discussion of us finishing work for 2010 on the 17th of December which is the Christmas party date. 
I am not sure whether to say anything.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't know what to do for lunch atm, so i have had a tangerine in the meantime.


 
I want something stodgy. 
Possibly in a pitta or something


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want something stodgy.
> Possibly in a pitta or something


stodgy does sound good


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good skills.
> 
> There has been discussion of us finishing work for 2010 on the 17th of December which is the Christmas party date.
> I am not sure whether to say anything.



I think we're working up to the 23rd (is that a Friday?) but then I'm off until the Monday after New Year


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 25, 2010)

I proper dragged my sorry ass through work yesterday but then managed to take some TOIL making me work just the 10 hours...I'm now off for a blissful 2 weeks... Our xmas do will just be beers in a pub that is local to me that as a decent DJ playing Northern Soul...this is much better than paying for a below par meal and a disco for £40 or so. 

Now I just need to motivate myself to get to bank then PO to get $ for my holiday to NYC....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> holiday to NYC....



Jealous 

Say hi to my nan if you see her though


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> hourly updates please


No change yet.

I do have a steak pie now though


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Jealous


 haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

Just been out in the MD's Merc to help him fix a problem with his hands free kit and spotted a pair of driving gloves


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> No change yet.
> 
> I do have a steak pie now though


 
that is good news


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Morning Pickman's  



neonwilderness said:


> Just been out in the MD's Merc to help him fix a problem with his hands free kit and spotted a pair of driving gloves



Brown leather?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Brown leather?


These were black, but he's using his wife's car today so they could be hers.  Rumor has it that he owns a pair too though.

Friday is now confirmed.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> These were black, but he's using his wife's car today so they could be hers.  Rumor has it that he owns a pair too though.
> 
> Friday is now confirmed.


 
good work, I hope you don't regret this on Monday


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good work, I hope you don't regret this on Monday


Looks like it's now only Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in on Friday, so I think I've made the right choice.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2010)

egg chips baked beans strong cup o tea. ftw


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like it's now only Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in on Friday, so I think I've made the right choice.


 
I concur, and agree with your decision


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like it's now only Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in on Friday, so I think I've made the right choice.


 
I stand corrected ^ 

Padawan Learner just had a cheerful phone call from his bank. 
As he was sitting at his desk he was also buying a £550 television up north.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Yawning at 15:15


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yawning at 15:15


 
haha


----------



## aqua (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm hopefully off at 4.30 today, which means it's nearly only 1 hour left (or will be when I've gone for a wee)

this isn't too bad a monday tbh


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2010)

monday afternoon drag


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> monday afternoon drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2010)

Got to go and meet my 16 year old...not sure what you call him, my brother's girlfriends son...after work as he is staying with us this week doing work experience somewhere in London.

Hope my fellow commuters think he is my toyboy rather than my son!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

There is talk of leaving early here.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Got to go and meet my 16 year old...not sure what you call him, my brother's girlfriends son...after work as he is staying with us this week doing work experience somewhere in London.
> 
> Hope my fellow commuters think he is my toyboy rather than my son!



I bet he smokes weed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I bet he smokes weed


 
I wish! No he is very straight laced. No drinking, no illicit drugs, no interest in girls, or boys. He likes school and football!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish! No he is very straight laced. No drinking, no illicit drugs, no interest in girls, or boys. He likes school and football!


 
Lame


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

I bet he'll be posting on here by the end of the week


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a bad day at work


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish! No he is very straight laced. No drinking, no illicit drugs, no interest in girls, or boys. He likes school and football!


 
dullard - you need to corrupt that lad


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

my 14 year old nephew is now well into hiphop innit, speaking like a yardie in a west country accent


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Crisps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2010)

I know - for his recent sixteenth birthday I almost followed Mr. QofG's suggestion to buy him a shed load of porn (as that, according to Mr. QofG's, is what he would have liked for his 16th birthday. And most birthdays since) but he got a scarf from Next instead!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my 14 year old nephew is now well into hiphop innit, speaking like a yardie in a west country accent


He'll pop a pitch fork in your ass


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

thinking about my nephew - when i was 14 I was into punk - my uncles thought I was a bit of a twat 

I got old


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know - for his recent sixteenth birthday I almost followed Mr. QofG's suggestion to buy him a shed load of porn (as that, according to Mr. QofG's, is what he would have liked for his 16th birthday. And most birthdays since) but he got a scarf from Next instead!


 
follow Mr QoG's advice next time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He'll pop a pitch fork in your ass


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you think we should have a winter drag meeting of minds or will it just descend into bickering and apathy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you think we should have a winter drag meeting of minds or will it just descend into bickering and apathy?


 
i don't think the two are incompatible.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think the two are incompatible.



Fair play  

On which note I am going home. 
Plan to be very early to sleep tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2010)

still here... feel sick so can't get on my bike yet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

(((Biddly)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2010)

still here...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Still sicky babes?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2010)

yup... will leave by 7 whatever, this is getting stupid


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2010)

is it time for mr fingers to meeting mr throat?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2010)

fuck off pickmans


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2010)

Biddly said:


> yup... will leave by 7 whatever, this is getting stupid


 
Get thee away x


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Loseday but my Freeday today  

Woke up at 4am for some hateful reason. No chance of sleep so up with a coffee and watching Rhod Gilbert on the iPlayer.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

On the ice bus to work now. Winter is fast upon us and scarf is on for the first time in a long time. I thought about taking a short cut through the Mines of Moria but my sword was glowing blue!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

A blue sword? It must be cold out 

Freeday? Today? I think some may call you a cunt later.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> A blue sword? It must be cold out



Heh, just read that back and perhaps I could have worded that better  



Biddly said:


> Freeday? Today? I think some may call you a cunt later.



Would we have it any other way?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

it was a bit chilly last night - but we still persisted with our silly pledge not to use the heating until November - brrrrr


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it was a bit chilly last night - but we still persisted with out silly pledge not to use the heating until November - brrrrr


 
Did you have socks on in bed though?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you have socks on in bed though?


 
always nekkid in bed - 365 nights a year


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> always nekkid in bed - 365 nights a year


 
You are always nekkid in bed and yet wear boots on the sofa? 
Far be it from me to judge Marty but there are inconsistencies here.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You are always nekkid in bed and yet wear boots on the sofa?
> Far be it from me to judge Marty but there are inconsistencies here.


 
I am a mass of contradictions


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am a mass of contradictions


 
When one admits flaws they cease to be flaws. 
It has worked for me for many a year now, the system is solid.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning


 
Well hello


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

finally had a good night's sleep


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Left or right side of the bed? 

Personally I am a left hand side sleeper myself.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

I sleep on the right as it's the side closest to the door  and my job to look after the bairn if he wakes during the night.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning.  It's pretty miserable out there this morning, winter dragging ahead!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

I think Mr ManFlu is building up to another relapse


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I think Mr ManFlu is building up to another relapse



Oddly Padawan Learner is expressing his early feelings of ManFlu today


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

Fake coughs all round?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Fake coughs all round?


 
I care little, for tomorrow I shall not toil


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

4k this week?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 4k this week?


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 4k this week?


 
I think this is easily doable?
130ish posts in 4 days, I would be ashamed if we did not get close by end of today!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Have you ever been accused of being one dimensional?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

I come from a family of em, but I fucking hate doctors sometimes. just picked up a prescription from boots.... 3 months worth of pills   conversation with doc last week...

me "I only need a check up once a year with these pills don't I?"
doc "with these ones yes" - does check up takes blood pressure, asks questions...etc, then hands me my script.

why the fuck has he only given me 3 months worth? I need to take time off work to go back to the docs ffs.

(pre-emptive 'fuck off' to you Pickmans!)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm tired


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think this is easily doable?
> 130ish posts in 4 days, I would be ashamed if we did not get close by end of today!


Dragging has been slack of late



Badgers said:


> Have you ever been accused of being one dimensional?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm tired


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think this is easily doable?
> 130ish posts in 4 days, I would be ashamed if we did not get close by end of today!


 
easy. we just need more inane banter or pointless counting/word games


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> easy. we just need more inane banter or pointless counting/word games


 
Cheese and ham today on brown


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm tired


me too 



Badgers said:


> Cheese and ham today on brown


*looks for lunch box*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> *looks for lunch box*



Have you lost your lunch box too?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

how many colours can you name?


blue


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how many colours can you name?
> 
> 
> blue


 
Is blue a colour, I thought it was boy-band?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is blue a colour, I thought it was boy-band?


 
i think it's both


green


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

pink


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

I met the 16 year old last night and we got home safely. 

It was really interesting as, with the 7/7 inquest thing being in the news, he was fascinated by the tube and what had happened that day, asking me all sorts of questions about what had gone on, where and when etc.. especially when we passed through Edgware Road. It was the first thing he asked me about when we got on the tube at Kings Cross.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you lost your lunch box too?


I didn't have one to begin with, no-one made me lunch and I have no idea what to have for lunch... today is shitday 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I met the 16 year old last night and we got home safely.


 16 yr old?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheese and ham today on brown


 
Lunch needs some consideration.  Will have to go to the shop later.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

orange


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I didn't have one to begin with, no-one made me lunch and I have no idea what to have for lunch... today is shitday
> 
> 16 yr old?


 
My brother's girlfriends son is staying with us while he does some work experience for a TV company in London


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

magenta


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My brother's girlfriends son is staying with us while he does some work experience for a TV company in London


ah  I wasn't dragging much yesterday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> orange


 
slightly off white


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My brother's girlfriends son is staying with us while he does some work experience for a TV company in London


 
Have you corrupted him yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

cyan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you corrupted him yet?


 
Certainly not! I left him playing "Arkham Asylum" on the PS3 with Mr.QofG's last night while I went to bed and I am sure both of them stayed up later than they should!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> magenta


 


neonwilderness said:


> slightly off white





Biddly said:


> cyan


 

that's some good colour naming there


purple


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

All alone here now


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

there's a lot of office politics and plotting going on right now. 

i think i'll keep my head down until backs are turned before i strike *rubs hands together*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> there's a lot of office politics and plotting going on right now.
> 
> i think i'll keep my head down until backs are turned before i strike *rubs hands together*


 
None here, just me arguing with myself and looking at my to-do list


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

i love office politics. it's a chance to see just how bitchy everybody else is 


wish i was on my own though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I no longer have anyone moaning and Heart (Hate) FM in the background  

Do love to see the bitching mind


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Left or right side of the bed?
> 
> Personally I am a left hand side sleeper myself.



er.........


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2010)

Teal. 
Hello draggers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> that's some good colour naming there
> 
> 
> purple


 
cerulean


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

kittyP said:


> er.........


 
Oh yeah, I meant the other left


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

burnt sienna


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

ultramarine


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

dark slate gray


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

I just got an email from 'Your friends at NESCAFÉ®'



> Not only have we got a beautiful new e-magazine, but our reward scheme is now officially online. All you have to do is register with the club today to read the very first issue of The Coffee Beanzine.
> 
> It's bursting with tasty tips and fun facts - and it's interactive too. But you've only got ten days left to win a big basket of coffee goodies in our competition.
> 
> So register now and you'll receive an email containing a link straight to The Coffee Beanzine.



I can hardly wait to register with the 'club' and start reading the 'Coffee Beanzine'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

I suppose coffee is a colour of sorts?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh yeah, I meant the other left


its different if you mean from lying down or looking from the foot of the bed 

violet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

I need a yellow wee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need a yellow wee


 
Yellow or Lemon? I had a Straw wee!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

Wouldn't lemon wee sting a bit?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

beanzine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Wouldn't lemon wee sting a bit?


 
No pain no gain  ..... actually yeah it probably would


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Lemon wee? 

Acidic


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lunch-time - no idea what colour it will be, that's how I roll.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Lunch-time - no idea what colour it will be, that's how I roll.


 
born to be wild


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Marty knows


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't do this impromptu lunch thing very often, where am I going to get something dairy free, wheat free, an interesting colour and not cardboard?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

Took a risk on a new flavour of soup (spicy tomato). Potential for disaster


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Just can't concentrate since hearing about Paul.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Paul?


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Paul?



That's showbusiness.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

what?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

No business like


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

*goes to find colourful lunch*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

I have some radish and carrot in my lunch bag so it is quite multi-coloured!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Lunch-time - no idea what colour it will be, that's how I roll.


 
roll - usually brown or white


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Took a risk on a new flavour of soup (spicy tomato). Potential for disaster


 
you are a man who loves danger!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> roll - usually brown or white


 
white bread - italian chicken - which was a shade of orange - and a samosa (chicken) which was samosa coloured


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just can't concentrate since hearing about Paul.


why, what have i done now?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

I have Chocodates near my desk. 



> The concept of this delicacy -- dates in chocolate filled with an almond -- that carries the trade name of ‘Chocodate’ is among the best and healthiest treats that were developed by Mr. Fawaz Masri at the end of the last century. His dream was to offer a unique Arabian product to the world.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

If I am honest Mr. Fawaz Masri is lucky I am keeping it down


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If I am honest Mr. Fawaz Masri is lucky I am keeping it down


 haha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

*two *packs of wotsits


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> *two *packs of wotsits


 
wotsinit?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

wotsits


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> wotsits


 no, what's in wotsits?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> *two *packs of wotsits


 
Better than Cheetos do you think?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Better than Cheetos do you think?


definitely... cheetos suck!

half a flapjack, its kind of beige.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

No food to hand, not having another Chocodate


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No food to hand, not having another Chocodate


 
haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No food to hand, not having another Chocodate


 you had sarnies didn't you?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Better than Cheetos do you think?


 
hells yeah


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
PM me your address and I will post you some.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

I have had Weight Watchers Cheese Flavoured Puffs which are the WW equivilent of Wotsits. They are alright!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> you had sarnies didn't you?


 
Yes, but they are gone and have been gone some time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have had Weight Watchers Cheese Flavoured Puffs


 
They sounds appetising.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have had Weight Watchers Cheese Flavoured Puffs which are the WW equivilent of Wotsits. They are alright!


 
how many calories?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Roughly 50 posts in about 3 hours then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have had Weight Watchers Cheese Flavoured Puffs


 haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They sounds appetising.


 
 They are probably slightly tastier that chocodates....probably!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are probably slightly tastier that chocodates....probably!


 
PM me your address too and I will spread the chocodate message to all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a hankering for a chocolte brazil nut now. They are my Dad's favourite


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Give me ideas for lunch Badgers, you've already had your first! 

And no, no chocodates


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are my Dad's favourite


 
My dads too!!!!! 

How have our fathers never met?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a hankering for a chocolte brazil nut now. They are my Dad's favourite


 


Badgers said:


> My dads too!!!!!


Must be a dad thing, my dad likes em too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Must be a dad thing, my dad likes em too


 
Maybe they put something in the chocolate that only Dads can taste!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

come to think of it, i can recall my dad eating chocolate brazil nuts on several occasions


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe they put something in the chocolate that only Dads can taste!


but what?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> come to think of it, i can recall my dad eating chocolate brazil nuts on several occasions


 
 how could i forget? i'm also a dad!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how could i forget? i'm also a dad!


 that's quite a thing to forget carnage


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> that's quite a thing to forget carnage


 
it slips my mind from time to time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Give me ideas for lunch Badgers, you've already had your first!



Hmmmm..... 

I am at a loss?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> but what?


 
Beer?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

beer


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you an MnS near you B? They are normally good for "stuff free" food. 

I am glad I read this thread today, we have a box of the Chocodates at home here that were being put away for Christmas. 
Badgers would have loved to see me eat one and :blerg:


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Is your phone off?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Beer?


in chocolate nuts? 



kittyP said:


> Have you an MnS near you B? They are normally good for "stuff free" food.


There's one not far. I think my options are salad or fruit.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

team meeting in two minutes.

there's going to be lots of backstabbing - should be interesting


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is your phone off?


 
No and I have full signal.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> team meeting in two minutes.
> 
> there's going to be lots of backstabbing - should be interesting



Film it, film it!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

i will give live updates until caught


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> There's one not far. I think my options are salad or fruit.



You could probably get a chicken or fish salad that comes with a pot of optional dressing inside that you can add or not depending on ingredients. 
Don't like to think of a hungry B


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

I checked, sainsburys houmous is ok... I'm going out to get houmous, and maybe carrots or something.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

someone has just appointed themselves new team leader


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

appoint yourself something


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> someone has just appointed themselves new team leader


 
keep on their good side - they could be the new power within the organisation - sleep with them as well, just to be on the safe side


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

is _that_ how you get your promotions marty?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> someone has just appointed themselves new team leader


 
Is that democracy?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> is _that_ how you get your promotions marty?


 
it's why I don't get promotions!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I checked, sainsburys houmous is ok... I'm going out to get houmous, and maybe carrots or something.


 
I have houmous here too


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> appoint yourself something


 
Oooo!!  what?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> keep on their good side - they could be the new power within the organisation - sleep with them as well, just to be on the safe side


 
 tbh i would 



Badgers said:


> Is that democracy?


 
course not!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Oooo!!  what?


 
Head of Strategic and Blue Sky thinking.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Oooo!!  what?


 
Emperor of the Universe. That trumps Team Leader any day!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's why I don't get promotions!






Badgers;11179995]I have houmous here too :)[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Badgers said:


> No food to hand






drcarnage said:


> Oooo!!  what?


Badgers will think of a good job title 

I can only think of Beer Executive


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Emperor of the Universe. That trumps Team Leader any day!


 
That's a better job.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Oooo!!  what?


 
Benchmark Analyst 
_Something_ Facilitator 
Timeline Engineer


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Change Ambassador
Vital Influencer


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Embracing Change Manager


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickmans works in 'Ha Ha Distribution'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Management Pigeonholer


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Embracing (new team)Manager


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Refreshment Co-Ordinator


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Benchmark Analyst
> _Something_ Facilitator
> Timeline Engineer


 
I'd like to be a Facilitator, mainly 'cos I think it sounds seedy like you touch people's bottoms or something


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Emperor of the Universe. That trumps Team Leader any day!


 


ill ask


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd like to be a Facilitator, mainly 'cos I think it sounds seedy like you touch people's bottoms or something


 
Facilitating things is good. 

I used to like sitting in those meetings with everyone bickering then when it seemed they were near the end chuck something in. Nothing big, just something like a employee cycle scheme might raise moral. Plants the seed of low moral and management lack of interest in employee welfare, usually opens people up a bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Facilitating things is good.
> 
> I used to like sitting in those meetings with everyone bickering then when it seemed they were near the end chuck something in. Nothing big, just something like a employee cycle scheme might raise moral. Plants the seed of low moral and management lack of interest in employee welfare, usually opens people up a bit.


 
Did you ever touch anyones bottom though?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you ever touch anyones bottom though?


 
Yeah, I am a walking HR disaster in a corporate environment.


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

Director of Wildfowl Alignment


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, I am a walking HR disaster in a corporate environment.


 
it's true


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

he's gone quiet... I don't think his bid for Emperor went well.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

4k get?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

the button said:


> Director of Wildfowl Alignment


 
Sounds as productive as Senior Cat Herder to me


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Qoggy got the 4k


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy got the 4k


worthy post imo


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy got the 4k


 
you are slow today.

the 4000th reply is numbered 4001, the op being the first post.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2010)

Oooh and Queenie steals the 4k. 

I am off out. Happy afternoons people. x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you are slow today.
> 
> the 4000th reply is numbered 4001, the op being the first post.


 
Shut up you.* I* got the 4000th post and I will fight anyone who says different


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Context Instigator


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you are slow today.
> 
> the 4000th reply is numbered 4001, the op being the first post.


 
Well, I got it but she wanted it more. 

Will that do?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I am off out. Happy afternoons people. x


bringing me some lunch? why thank you m'dear


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
Focus on the meeting you


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sounds as productive as Senior Cat Herder to me



It's a feeble "getting our ducks in a row" joke. 

(One of my former bosses used to send meeting invitations with 'wildfowl alignment' as the subject).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

the button said:


> It's a feeble "getting our ducks in a row" joke.
> 
> (One of my former bosses used to send meeting invitations with 'wildfowl alignment' as the subject).


 
Sounds like the coded 'pub for lunch' department emails we would send round


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well, I got it but she wanted it more.
> 
> Will that do?


 
no


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no


 
You seem less cheerful this afternoon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no


 
Ha ha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

I will miss this for the next three long days


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You seem less cheerful this afternoon.


i am trying to vary my input to this thread lest people get bored with my constant merriment.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

You are now in the presence of the newly appointed Emperor of the Universe!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You are now in the presence of the newly appointed Emperor of the Universe!


 
Hurrah! I bow down to your Imperial glory!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shut up you.* I* got the 4000th post and I will fight anyone who says different


You had apostrophe fail tho I'm afraid my dear.

It should have been "touching anyone*'*s bottom" Hth


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i am trying to vary my input to this thread lest people get bored with my constant merriment.


 
Variety is the spice of life isn't it? 
I was once spotted posting in another thread!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Variety is the spice of life isn't it?
> I was once spotted posting in another thread!


 
yeh. you won't make that mistake again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You had apostrophe fail tho I'm afraid my dear.
> 
> It should have been "touching anyone*'*s bottom" Hth


 
Me and my bad grammar. It ruins everything   Do I have to give my 4000th post crown away now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me and my bad grammar. It ruins everything   Do I have to give my 4000th post crown away now


Nah, I think you're the rightful recipient for mirthful services and support to draggers far and wide (and pickmans as well)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You are now in the presence of the newly appointed Emperor of the Universe!


 
Do you get business cards and stuff?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me and my bad grammar. It ruins everything   Do I have to give my 4000th post crown away now


no cos you never had it in the first place.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Nah, I think you're the rightful recipient for mirthful services and support to draggers far and wide (and pickmans as well)





I may try and sneak off early - well 4.00pm as opposed to 4.20pm - as I am exhausted 

However I have holiday time to book before then (just waiting for the boss to come back as we can have the obligatory "Oh, erm..yes, I don't think I want any time then so that should be fine" conversation which we have every fucking time holiday dates are mentioned!!)


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you get business cards and stuff?


 
i dont know. maybe i should get some made.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought newbie had all the holiday allocated?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no cos you never had it in the first place.


 
 and an extra  for good measure


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> and an extra  for good measure


 
haha


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I may try and sneak off early - well 4.00pm as opposed to 4.20pm - as I am exhausted
> 
> However I have holiday time to book before then (just waiting for the boss to come back as we can have the obligatory "Oh, erm..yes, I don't think I want any time then so that should be fine" conversation which we have every fucking time holiday dates are mentioned!!)



Print off the thread & show him/her your 4000th post triumph -- the holiday's in the bag.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

19 minutes to go


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> 19 minutes to go


I spy with my little eye something beginning with 'c'.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I thought newbie had all the holiday allocated?


 
 Yeah he does have Christmas and the New year all sewn up!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

the button said:


> I spy with my little eye something beginning with 'c'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

the button said:


> I spy with my little eye something beginning with 'c'.


 
cheerful


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i dont know. maybe i should get some made.


 
I plan to do some soon for my sideline. 

However I think that when the new website goes live we will all have some new cards and email addresses


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> cheerful



Well done. Your turn.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I plan to do some soon for my sideline.
> 
> However I think that when the new website goes live we will all have some new cards and email addresses


can i have a t-shirt too please?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can i have a t-shirt too please?


 
This could get pricey 

I was thinking of have an 'about us' page which some companies seem to do


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I plan to do some soon for my sideline.
> 
> However I think that when the new website goes live we will all have some new cards and email addresses


 
cool


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This could get pricey
> 
> I was thinking of have an 'about us' page which some companies seem to do


 
.... and an "Our people" page, with pics of us staring listlessly at our terminals.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

The sad thing is I am actually planning to do it  
I have no life. 

Was planning a mock company website that had loads of content but nothing actually being offered. 
No products but talk of product development and such matters.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

i'd like to have a picture of a  smiling airbrushed me at a computer wearing one one of those headsets while a smiling airbrushed one of you stands behind me holding a clipboard and pointing at the screen.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i'd like to have a picture of a  smiling airbrushed me at a computer wearing one one of those headsets while a smiling airbrushed one of you stands behind me holding a clipboard and pointing at the screen.


 
This is pure......fucking......gold right here ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This could get pricey
> 
> I was thinking of have an 'about us' page which some companies seem to do


one like this might be nice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i'd like to have a picture of a  smiling airbrushed me at a computer wearing one one of those headsets while a smiling airbrushed one of you stands behind me holding a clipboard and pointing at the screen.


simialr to this you mean?






(that's me by the way....)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

the button said:


> Well done. Your turn.


 
i see with my little eye something beginning with m


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> one like this might be nice



Hmmm, this is not clicking with me yet but give it time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hmmm, this is not clicking with me yet but give it time


better?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the colour


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like the colour


 
puce. or, in the english, puke.


----------



## the button (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i see with my little eye something beginning with m


 
Is it "Me -- going home soon"?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> simialr to this you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good, but it needs more smiling and airbrushing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Would you want email PMans?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> puce. or, in the english, puke.


this is yours


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Last hour people? 
Come on, stay with the group!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> 19 minutes to go


do you work part-time or something? 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> simialr to this you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you look a bit like a ginger John Hannah in that pic.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Last hour people?
> Come on, stay with the group!!


 
I'll be in the office til about 7pm tonight I reckon, but clocking out at 5.30pm then watching iPlayer until my boy gets here


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> you look a bit like a ginger John Hannah in that pic.


but is that a good thing?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

might go to the pub


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but is that a good thing?


 
He's not a bad looking fella


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

There is no 'might' go to the pub for this Freeday Financier


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> simialr to this you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love it!! You look very studious and helpful


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> He's not a bad looking fella


oh good, that's cheered me up a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is no 'might' go to the pub for this Freeday Financier


cunt


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> cunt


 
Love ya too x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Can I have a t-shirt with that pic of paulie on it please!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2010)

Busy afternoon 



Badgers said:


> The sad thing is I am actually planning to do it
> I have no life.
> 
> Was planning a mock company website that had loads of content but nothing actually being offered.
> No products but talk of product development and such matters.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I have a t-shirt with that pic of paulie on it please!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

We need a website logo.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We need a website logo.


 
this is just like that tv programme with that guy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

top result for "drag logo" in google


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

See you all later winners


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

hooray for the pub!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hooray for the pub!!!!


 
Isn't it great  

I blame the government and the state of the unions myself. Fancy another?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

oh go on then 

it's the bankers and the wankers i blame meself. cheers!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't know they are facking born eh?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

am liking your eliza doolittle....

now if i was president.......


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Them and us mate, them and fycking us innit. A few simple changes to the law, this country could be great again like when it was the same or better... Hic


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

shows what bojo's bikes can do eh? brings people together innit.

and we haven't vandalised them or gone on strike like the french did.

seriously, my trousers were leaking on the way home.....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2010)

Home you say?
Red wine then I suppose?
Not French wine here though mind!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> seriously, my bladder was leaking on the way home.....


 
*corrected for you*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Home you say?
> Red wine then I suppose?
> Not French wine here though mind!


becks bier my boy


Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*


my bladder is strong dear boy


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Morning dragworkers 

Just had a good sleep and slept till nearly 07:00 which is good for me. Hope the working day is not too cruel for you all. I shall be spending the next hour watching David Attenborough and then may nap a while.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2010)

You got up at 7 on a DAY OFF?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> You got up at 7 on a DAY OFF?


 
Normally wake by 5  
This is a treat of a morning.
Bacon soon I feel


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning dragworkers
> 
> Just had a good sleep and slept till nearly 07:00 which is good for me. Hope the working day is not too cruel for you all. I shall be spending the next hour watching David Attenborough and then may nap a while.


 

I hope you enjoy being a cunt today Badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

^ this


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

It has not been all sloth sloth sloth though. I had to walk at least 4 minutes to the shop and back just now. To get eggs and mushrooms which will accompany the cooking bacon.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope you choke


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I hope you choke


 
Meaning lose my bottle or actually physically choke?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2010)

physically choke on bacon and eggs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Had to get up at 7.00am to get the 16 year old off to the 'big smoke', now lounging in bed before an eye test at 10.30.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)

Morning



drcarnage said:


> physically choke on bacon and eggs


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning dragworkers
> 
> Just had a good sleep and slept till nearly 07:00 which is good for me. Hope the working day is not too cruel for you all. I shall be spending the next hour watching David Attenborough and then may nap a while.


good for you 

i'm pleased you're slacking


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Not slacking. I had to press the dishwasher button earlier and everything.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

Docs done, now on the way to work. Was up very early, but feels wrong to post on this thread before Badgers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2010)

morning all. need coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Oi


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got home from the drag.  Sadly will have to stay up all day because the builders/decorators are back and they're making a shit-ton of noise.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Normally wake by 5
> This is a treat of a morning.
> Bacon soon I feel


 
crispy?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> crispy?


 
It was the crispy type. 
No choking sadly. 

Sheets washing, sock drawer in order and off to pay my slate at the local shop now  

Mental times we live in eh?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers is going off the rails people.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)

That's what happens when you watch too much David Attenborough at 7am


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Badgers is going off the rails people.


 
I have corrected this using the medium of Olde English


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)

Only cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in at the moment, so the conversation is shit.  I may go out soon.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It was the crispy type.
> No choking sadly.
> 
> Sheets washing, sock drawer in order and off to pay my slate at the local shop now
> ...



aye - shockingly mental times


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds like a laugh a minute? 

Watched the Mosquito Coast here. Day had been 80% lazy and nice. There are suggestions of getting up and going outside and things though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

Fillum with Harrison Ford?

Getting right into Carnivale by the way, but got this nasty feeling it's going to stop and just leave lots of things hanging


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Fillum with Harrison Ford?
> 
> Getting right into Carnivale by the way, but got this nasty feeling it's going to stop and just leave lots of things hanging


 
How far you into it now?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

about episode 3 or 4 of series 2.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> about episode 3 or 4 of series 2.


 
Stunning isn't it? 

The series was cut short as you must have heard or read? I still think they did an amazing job with it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stunning isn't it?
> 
> The series was cut short as you must have heard or read? I still think they did an amazing job with it.


I've heard from you many a time  which is why I'm not looking forward to the end of series 2. Still can't quite work out why it was so expensive to make, I reckon they just didn't have the interest in it so cut it.

Do you mean series 2 is cut short or the programme?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Series 2 ends well I thought. There were supposed to be several more series so they had to bring the main story to a conclusion. It stays good from start to end. 



Right, enough of this drag thread on non-drag day! Shower time and of to Kent for lols and ting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Oooh, got new phone trauma! Can't work it all out and getting stressed. Plus I have promised to make Butterfly Buns and caramel Shortbread this afternoon! Got to run...though have just had some beans on top with an egg on for lunch. That is beans first then egg. I WILL HAVE NO ARGUMENTS ON THIS!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh, got new phone trauma! Can't work it all out and getting stressed. Plus I have promised to make Butterfly Buns and caramel Shortbread this afternoon! Got to run...though have just had some beans on top with an egg on for lunch. That is beans first then egg. I WILL HAVE NO ARGUMENTS ON THIS!!


 
haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh, got new phone trauma! Can't work it all out and getting stressed. Plus I have promised to make Butterfly Buns and caramel Shortbread this afternoon! Got to run...though have just had some* beans on top with an egg on* for lunch. That is beans first then egg. I WILL HAVE NO ARGUMENTS ON THIS!!


First of all, recipe for caramel shortbread please 

Second, what were your beans on top of?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> First of all, recipe for caramel shortbread please
> 
> Second, what were your beans on top of?


 
plate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> First of all, recipe for caramel shortbread please
> 
> Second, what were your beans on top of?


 
Beans were on bread with the eggs on top

The recipe I am using for the caramel shortbread is a Sainsbury's Magazine one

For the shortbread base
75g butter (at room temperature)
100g plain flour
25g caster sugar

For the filling

150g butter
150g light muscovado sugar
1 x 397 tin condensed milk

For the topping

150g good quality dark chocolate
100g white chocolate
2 tablespoons of groundnut or vegetable oil

Preheat the oven to 180C (160C fan) or Gas 4

Lightly oil an 18inch square tin or similar (mine is round I think!)

Whiz the ingredients for the base in a processor, push into the tin and bake for 15-20 mins until lightly golden, remove and cool

meanwhile put the butter, sugar and condensed milk in a pan and heat gently until the butter melts and the sugar dissolves. Increase the heat to medium and simmer for 8-10 mins, stirring, until dark caramel - keep a constant eye on it and don't let it boil. Pour over the base then coool an place in the fridge for an  hour

Melt the dark and white chocolates seperately over simmering water, each with a tablespoon of oil. leave both to cool slightly then pour the dark chocolate on top of the caramel. Drizzle over the white chocolate and swirl using a skewer ( or leave it looking like a blob as I probably will, 'swirling' not been a strong point of mine!)

leave to cool, trabsfer to the fridge to set for at least 4 hours (no chance in this house, it'll probably be eaten after 2 hours!). Bring to room temperature before cutting into triangles. It can also be frozen!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Right I better go off and start making this caramel shortbread thing if it has to chill for 4 hours!

My butterfly buns have just come out of the oven - that is sadly not a euphamism - and I am feeling like a right domestic goddess!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Beans were on *bread *with the eggs on top


Toast ffs


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Beans were on bread with the eggs on top
> 
> The recipe I am using for the caramel shortbread is a Sainsbury's Magazine one
> <snip>


*dribbles*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Hungry and dinner is at 6pm


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2010)

busy but today it like Thursday, as tomorrow is my Friday, and Friday is my Saturday, as is Saturday


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hungry and dinner is at 6pm


boohoo


----------



## the button (Oct 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> busy but today it like Thursday, as tomorrow is my Friday, and Friday is my Saturday, as is Saturday


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> busy but today it like Thursday, as tomorrow is my Friday, and Friday is my Saturday, as is Saturday


 
Me too


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> busy but today it like Thursday, as tomorrow is my Friday, and Friday is my Saturday, as is Saturday


 


neonwilderness said:


> Me too


oi! cunts! what's going on here?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> oi! cunts! what's going on here?


 
Looks like we're they only people around here who actually work.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> oi! cunts! what's going on here?


 
cunts official holiday


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## the button (Oct 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cunts official holiday



(((the Douai martyrs)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Looks like we're they only people around here who actually work.


innit 

and who aren't cunts 



marty21 said:


> cunts official holiday


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> and who aren't cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

I am leaving at 4pm today though


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I am leaving at 4pm today though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)

Cunts all round this afternoon


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


>


I worked a 10 hour day on Monday


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I am leaving at 4pm today though


 
cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Toast ffs



sorry - it was, of course, toast. Two slices!

Well the Butterfly Buns are finished and the Caramel Shortcake is on its way. I am having a sit down and may even treat myself to a cup of tea. To wash down the copious amounts of cake mixture and buttercream I 'tasted' during cooking!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2010)

15 minutes to go...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay - Butterfly Buns and Caramel Shorkcake/bread whatever are all in the fridge. Am considering treating the 16 year old to a takeaway pizza tonight. I think a diet of cake and pizza is fairly balanced, as long as I have a few mushrooms on my pizza to get the veg quota up!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cunt


stupid cunt... the appt I left early for is tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Okay - Butterfly Buns and Caramel Shorkcake/bread whatever are all in the fridge. Am considering treating the 16 year old to a takeaway pizza tonight. I think a diet of cake and pizza is fairly balanced, as long as I have a few mushrooms on my pizza to get the veg quota up!


 
Pizza from which outlet though? Wherever it is there should be mushrooms and pepperoni but NO pineapple!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pizza from which outlet though? Wherever it is there should be mushrooms and pepperoni but NO pineapple!!


 
Will probably go Domino's as they have reecently put a leaflet through the door and are doing a good 2for1 offer. Papa Johns is my favourite but don't think we have any offers for them at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2010)

Mighty Meaty with extra mushroom. Second pizza Pepperoni Passion with extra mushrooms. Both super


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mighty Meaty with extra mushroom. Second pizza Pepperoni Passion with extra mushrooms. Both super


 
I was thinking of the Mighty Meaty - or possibly the Texas BBQ as I fancy the smoky bacon!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> sorry - it was, of course, toast. Two slices!


That's better!  What sort of wrongun eats beans on bread?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That's better!  What sort of wrongun eats beans on bread?


 
I have experimented with a baked beans sandwich - it got a bit messy tbh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Up at 06:00 

The waking at this hour is not an issue even on a day off. However I am at the (non-smoking) in-laws waiting for others to get up before the day starts. 

Wondering what pizza Qoggy got in the end? I was never a fan of the BBQ pizza from Dominos myself, they have a habit of putting on too much sauce on this. We will know soon I am sure. 

Yawn


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

Being up at this hour on a day off is against the law Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Being up at this hour on a day off is against the law Badgers!


 
I know I should be sleeping till ten or something but can't. I could take a sleeping tablet or something but seems daft. Pretty much just like being up at this time, I like an hour or two of musing, coffee and thinking in the morning. 

Today is a very good day though. Breakfast here in Kent and then back to Brixton for a catch up with an urb and a pint possibly. Then off to the West End for a meal and a special PCC film to end the day


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2010)

my weekend starts at about 5pm


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my weekend starts at about 5pm


 
Cunt


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

fuck off marty


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

oh, and good morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2010)

Morning!


marty21 said:


> my weekend starts at about 5pm


I don't think we're going to be popular today


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> I don't think we're going to be popular today


 
they are haterz


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think we're going to be popular today


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2010)

I have had some sleep and am feeling much better than yesterday when I had just finished a night shift and had to be in the house all day with workmen drilling and banging.  

Not working but have a union meeting at 12.30 so have claimed half a day for it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Coffee limit reached and breached.
Third cigarette finished.
Radio 4 looping stories.
Bacon and eggs eaten.
Orange juice in hand.

Not a bad start for a Thursday. Now time to start looking edging back to the bright lights of Brixton


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cunt


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>





For someone who is supposedly extremely busy they seem to be spending a lot of time wandering about the office


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> For someone who is supposedly extremely busy they seem to be spending a lot of time wandering about the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2010)

Am back in the office with coffee and a new and slightly scary phone!!

The 16 year old has taken himself off to see 'Big Ben' (I know it's the bell but....) before going back to the Dales.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

And the pizza.....?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> And the pizza.....?


 
When they eventually both got back home we went for Pizza Hut (£9.99 each for any size - which was of course large!)

Spicy Beef with Hot Chilli (for Mr. QofG's)
All the Meats (for the 16 year old)
BBQ Steak and Chicken (for me)

No mushroom for the 16 year old as he doesn't like it and no pineapple anywhere!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know I should be sleeping till ten or something but can't. I could take a sleeping tablet or something but seems daft. Pretty much just like being up at this time, I like an hour or two of musing, coffee and thinking in the morning.
> 
> Today is a very good day though. Breakfast here in Kent and then back to Brixton for a catch up with an urb and a pint possibly. Then off to the West End for a meal and a special PCC film to end the day


I'm a morning person too 

Where are you mealing and what are you seeing? 

I need to live vicariously as I have to have to an early night to go to WORK


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2010)

I am off out now as the house is full of dust and I CAN'T STAND IT ANY MORE.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

it'll be worth it in the end Ms T


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2010)

Bored now. Am trying to get the energy to get off my arse and make a cup of tea.

Btw the Butterfly Buns are very tasty. Decorated them with some fresh strawberries for extra niceness. Shall be taking some to rehearsal tonight and the remainder to work tomorrow with the caramel shortbread. The latter is okay but really rather sickly, even for me who likes sugary/chocolately things. I think I may palm it off on to my colleagues and give them all sugar rush!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Home and cider oclock


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Home and cider oclock


 
Cunt o'clock


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah I know... 

You can take comfort from the fact of my life being such an empty husk that I am in the drag thread EVEN while drinking cider and having a nice time


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah I know...
> 
> You can take comfort from the fact of my life being such an empty husk that I am in the drag thread EVEN while drinking cider and having a nice time


That's a point... go do things with wifey


----------



## zenie (Oct 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bored now. Am trying to get the energy to get off my arse and make a cup of tea.
> 
> Btw the Butterfly Buns are very tasty. Decorated them with some fresh strawberries for extra niceness. Shall be taking some to rehearsal tonight and the remainder to work tomorrow with the caramel shortbread. The latter is okay but really rather sickly, even for me who likes sugary/chocolately things. I think I may palm it off on to my colleagues and give them all sugar rush!!



I like putting some jam in before I fill the hole with buttercream  Where did you put the strawberry?



Badgers said:


> Yeah I know...
> 
> You can take comfort from the fact of my life being such an empty husk that I am in the drag thread EVEN while drinking cider and having a nice time


 
Hahaha Not even work and you're still thinking about how the day is draggin.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Home and cider oclock


 
are you trying to start a fight?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That's a point... go do things with wifey


 
Later, she will be dealt with later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2010)

zenie said:


> I like putting some jam in before I fill the hole with buttercream  Where did you put the strawberry?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Not even work and you're still thinking about how the day is draggin.


 
I did put a little bit of strawberry jam in the hole with the buttercream then sliced the strawberries and squuezed them between the 'butterfly wings'. It didn't look very elegant but tasted nice


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> are you trying to start a fight?


 
Always doctor, always...


----------



## the button (Oct 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I did put a little bit of strawberry jam in the hole with the buttercream then sliced the strawberries and squuezed them between the 'butterfly wings'. It didn't look very elegant but tasted nice



Extended euphemism?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Later, she will be *dealt with* later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2010)

the button said:


> Extended euphemism?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Always doctor, always...


 
*calls up crew*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

really is dragging now - in one of those ruts where I can't do my work until people get back to me!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2010)

3 hours left to the weekend, or less if I fack off earlier


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

to_ your_ weekend marty, only _your_ weekend


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> to_ your_ weekend marty, only _your_ weekend


 
oh yes, I had forgotten that


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

We've just gotten an awesome scolding email!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

from the new team leader?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> from the new team leader?


 
no, regional management. check the office scolding email thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> to_ your_ weekend marty, only _your_ weekend


 
and mine!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Chores nearly done. The holidaying starts soon. Just one more load of washing, quick snack and some auditing of kitchen cupboards


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chores nearly done. The holidaying starts soon. Just one more load of washing, quick snack and some auditing of kitchen cupboards


 
make sure all the tins are in alphabetical order


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> make sure all the tins are in alphabetical order


 
That is not my system. I prefer to sort by type (pulse/fish/other/etc) first, then by colour. In the case of multiple cans containing the same contents they are correctly stacked by date order from rear to front of cupboard. Goes without saying that all the labels face front of course.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and mine!






Badgers said:


> Chores nearly done. The holidaying starts soon. Just one more load of washing, quick snack and some auditing of kitchen cupboards


auditing?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> auditing?


 
Yeah... 

Nothing wrong here is there? 

I only wish there was a quicker way of weighing herbs/spices quicker. Trying to keep tabs on them is tricky, even with a spreadsheet and online ordering.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is not my system. I prefer to sort by type (pulse/fish/other/etc) first, then by colour. In the case of multiple cans containing the same contents they are correctly stacked by date order from rear to front of cupboard. Goes without saying that all the labels face front of course.


 
I like a man with a plan


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I like a man with a plan


 
and mild OCD?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and mild OCD?


 
clearly this system saves time when looking for tinned goods - it has much to recommend it


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Nothing wrong here is there?
> 
> I only wish there was a quicker way of weighing herbs/spices quicker. Trying to keep tabs on them is tricky, even with a spreadsheet and online ordering.



I just like the term  spose I do the same thing (ok not to the same degree), just never called it auditing 

What you need is universal pots/jars which are see through so you can see how much is left of each at a quick glance.

Something like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Super-Easy-and-Cheap-Magnetic-Spice-Rack/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

Come the revolution people will need organising. This is not OCD friends, simple planning. 

The spice rack needs some thought


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm liking that idea, but not sure the landlord would be up for it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2010)

30 minutes left of my week


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2010)

Back from my sort of work meeting.  We're going on strike next week.  

In other news, the house stinks of wood stain and varnish.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

Interview today with a housing association. Went quite well I think. Over 80 applicants, though, apparently. What's it like working for an HA marty? I've never done it before.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2010)

in two hours time, i will have finished my job of 9 years and will be looking at a long period of unemployment, but i am HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Interview today with a housing association. Went quite well I think. Over 80 applicants, though, apparently. What's it like working for an HA marty?* I've never done it before.*


 are you lying? 



Orang Utan said:


> in two hours time, i will have finished my job of 9 years and will be looking at a long period of unemployment, but i am HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!


Wahey! Not at the unemployment bit obviously (and that ain't a dead cert), but at getting out a job you don't like and spending christmas with your family


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> are you lying?
> 
> Wahey! Not at the unemployment bit obviously (and that ain't a dead cert), but at getting out a job you don't like and spending christmas with your family


 cheers!
and i'm fucking off to south asia for a few months!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

That's a fair enough reward for 9 years hard slog I reckon 

(I went to Spain for a week after 7 years  )


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

Biddly said:


> are you lying?


 
No. I'm serious. i've never worked for a housing association before.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

Are you being rude?  I'm fucking appalled frankly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm fucking appalling frankly.


 *corrected for you*


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

What's your fucking problem?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> What's your fucking problem?


 
i'm fine, thank you


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

Fuck off, moron.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Fuck off, moron.


 
you've lost the argument when you start to swear


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Yawn.


 
time for the land of nod, nvp


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

I only ever get arsehole comments from you. And afaicr I've never had a spat with you. So, my question is this: what's this about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> I only ever get arsehole comments from you. And afaicr I've never had a spat with you. So, my question is this: what's this about?


 
i'm sorry.  it was neither big nor clever especially when you were so nice about one of my posts on another thread.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sorry.  it was neither big nor clever especially when you were so nice about one of my posts on another thread.


 
You'll have to point that one out to me, then. I honestly can't remember slagging you off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-banged-up?p=10366383&viewfull=1#post10366383


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-banged-up?p=10366383&viewfull=1#post10366383


 
OK. Let me get this straight. I agreed with you way back in _February_, I was having a laugh at your collection of d-b's invective and this is the reason for you having the occasional pop at me. Now. In October. Have I got this right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> OK. Let me get this straight. I agreed with you way back in _February_, I was having a laugh at your collection of d-b's invective and this is the reason for you having the occasional pop at me. Now. In October. Have I got this right?


 
no. i apologised, especially in the light of the post i linked to. which part of post 4230 are you willfully refusing to understand?


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought you were taking the piss. Understandable given the context of this conversation. Still. There's obviously all sorts of cross purposes and stuff going here that are probably best left alone. I'm amazed you can remember conversations going back to February on here, though. I'm lucky if i can remember what people posted on here last week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2010)

Didn't mean to sound rude, thought you'd worked in that sector before NVP and your comment to marty was sarcastic, maybe I'm confusing you with someone else.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

No, you're right Bee, I have worked in that sector most of my life but only with local authorities not housing associations. As a housing officer mainly. Just wondering what the differences are. One of the women that interviewed me yesterday was keen to point out that it was quite different working for a HA. She didn't expand on why though.

Oh and have a nice holiday, OU.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah ok. Fingers crossed for the job


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

Ta.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Slept till 07:00 today which is an improvement  

Had a lovely day yesterday. Went to this place for dinner http://savoir.co.uk/savoir/dinnerpage.html which was great. 

Then the Prince Charles Cinema to see Nosferatu (1922) with a live score http://www.princecharlescinema.com/...347&date=2010:10:28&year=2010&month=10&day=28 which almost 'Mogwai like' so went home happy. 

Freeday today dragrades


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning Doctor  

Nearly half past eight and chores ahoy. Gonna be a bit slow in the drag today with many of us slacking. Perhaps a bit of scandal or something will keep the post count up.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Am I the only one of us working today?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Am I the only one of us working today?


 
You are never alone in the drag. I am not at a desk but currently washing the sofa covers and looking hatefully at the mop. It is a sort of work


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

yes, but you will have music and booze. 

all I will have is the monotonous drone of middle aged office workers and mediocre instant coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Coffee and the X-Files at the moment, but I get the point


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Am I the only one of us working today?


Are you fuck 

I'm stuck here til christmas without a break.



Badgers said:


> Had a lovely day yesterday. Went to this place for dinner http://savoir.co.uk/savoir/dinnerpage.html which was great.
> 
> Then the Prince Charles Cinema to see Nosferatu (1922) with a live score http://www.princecharlescinema.com/...347&date=2010:10:28&year=2010&month=10&day=28 which almost 'Mogwai like' so went home happy.


Oooh, what did you have and was it nice? Tell me about food, I like food


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Ooh, what did you have and was it nice? Tell me about food, I like food



Was very nice, staff and place were great. 

Menu was good, nothing that really grabbed me as a starter but could not knock the quality. I had salmon for starter and steak for main. Highly recommend the place, not expensive but for us it was a bit of a treat. First time we have ever booked a table for dinner since the day we met


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds lovely


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Sausages cooking now. Gonna make breakfast baps to get the food day going.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm stuck here til christmas without a break.


 
Me too


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

I want a sausage bap


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd love a butty, but I'll stick with a couple of apples.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

We all want sausages all of the time


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

I've had my porridge... maybe time for tea.

This is going to be a long dragging day. I'm looking at kitchen porn already!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning all.  No dragging today but a busy day at Ms T Towers.  Painters are still here and will be for another week (!) so am on tea making duty.  Also getting the stairs measured for a carpet runner and going to the hairdresser later - exciting, eh?  Pubbage later.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Painters in eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Me too


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
and what are you doing today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> and what are you doing today?


 
i'm doing nothing until lunchtime and then it's the weekend


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2010)

I got called up yesterday while in the middle of a fraught union meeting and asked to work that night.   Having only finished nights the previous day.  I felt bad for refusing but wtf?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Painters in eh?


 
They've been here for over a week already.  The house is full of dust as they are also putting in a new "old" floor (reclaimed floorboards) so there has been much hammering and sanding.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm doing nothing until lunchtime and then it's the weekend


 
how about you just fuck off right now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how about you just fuck off right now?


oho!  you'd like that wouldn't you?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

La la la


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


>


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Lunch soon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon?


 
1


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon?


It's not even 11.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello!

I have three - count them - three shiny new books on my office table, birthday pressies from my colleagues.

We have caramel shortbread, which is very sticky, and may have more cakes this afternoon!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> oho!  you'd like that wouldn't you?


 
yes, very much so


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> It's not even 11.


 
Yard arm you say?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy birthday Qoggy lady. 
Are you wearing special knickers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yard arm you say?


piss off you say?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Happy birthday Qoggy lady.
> Are you wearing special knickers?


 
Erm....*goes off to check*....no, sorry. I do have a short skirt on though!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon?


Maybe later, just had a late breakfast


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm....*goes off to check*....no, sorry. I do have a short skirt on though!


 
Ooooh! 

Above the knee?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ooooh!
> 
> Above the knee?


 
Well above the knee - if I could work out Orange photos I'd upload a pic for you!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Get Newbie to snap one with his iPhone


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday QoGs.  Short skirt sounds hot.  We shall expect pics on the Friday frocks thread.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have three - count them - three shiny new books on my office table, birthday pressies from my colleagues.
> 
> We have caramel shortbread, which is very sticky, and may have more cakes this afternoon!


yay! happy birthday queenie  and yay for cake!! 

home drag for me today, actually been working all morning and still more to do this afternoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> yes, very much so


 
i'm staying then


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Lunchtime. 
Pizzatime.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

have a good weekend


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Miss you already x


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

wotsits


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> wotsits


 
I don't like then


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> wotsits


carrots


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I don't like then


 
nutter!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

I bet he likes cheetos the wrong un


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> nutter!


 
I know  

Not mad for any crisps or corn based snacks. I do like pretty much all of them, just can't do the Wotsit. Shame really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Miss you already x


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Happy Birthday QoGs.  Short skirt sounds hot.  We shall expect pics on the Friday frocks thread.


 
it certainly does sound hot 

Happy Birthday QoG!  

day off is good, breakfast south of the river  in Borough Market - a Spanish breakfast - Ole! and that. Bus to St Paul's as Mrs21 wanted to go to that new Mall  

then up to Primrose Hill (well posh) to the Museum of Everything - stuffed animals in bars ftw

home, tea, treats, and then off to Wood Green later to meet Irish Cousins for drinking and that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

How was the new mall? 

Oooh, and I'm adding that Museum of Everything to my list of places to go to on my imaginary days off


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2010)

tea and bakewell tarts


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> How was the new mall?
> 
> Oooh, and I'm adding that Museum of Everything to my list of places to go to on my imaginary days off


 
I'm not the best person to ask as I hate clothes shopping  - fairly big (3 floors) view of St Paul's, lots of food places and fancy clothes shops


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

I do too, but it's close to where I work so might go and have a look next week.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

finished! pub opens at 5....come on clock, tick faster goddamit!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

5pm??? 

It is like the dark ages


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

the local always opens at 5 on week days.

it gives you something to look forward to.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't people start getting angry and stuff?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2010)

Right - leaving early today as a birthday privilage!! Laters all


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Run free Qoggy


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

Have a lovely weekend birthday girl


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Don't people start getting angry and stuff?


no, we're a very patient bunch of people up here in north east london, thank you very much.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no, we're a very patient bunch of people up here in north east london, thank you very much.


 
I have no concept of this patience you speak of


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have no concept of this patience you speak of


i reckon one more cup of char and then i can see a pub stool and a pint beckoning on the horizon....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Good good. 

I am lazing but shall stroll to the pub for 9ish


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

9ish?! 

but it's freeday friday, no repercussions tomorrow, hair down etc etc


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 9ish?!
> 
> but it's freeday friday, no repercussions tomorrow, hair down etc etc


 
I may have commenced around 11am today  

Break for a few hours and a couple of calls. Then down to the boozer for the late shift


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

as you were.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

Haven't heard about that job. Am meant to know by cob today. Doesn't look promising does it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh dear....

Were many people going for it?


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

Over 80, apparently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> Over 80, apparently.


 
that's not too many. 300 people went for each of my jobs.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a fair number! 
Bit of a stressy way to end the week.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not too many. 300 people went for each of my jobs.


 
Hard work out there right now, eh? There's two positions up for this one. Just need a phonecall in the next half hour ...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you at work waiting for the call?


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah. POETS is alive and kicking in my current role.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

You will get to toast your success or drown sorrows shortly then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> Nah. *POETS* is alive and kicking in my current role.


I've only just got that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You will get to toast your success or drown sorrows shortly then?


 
Indeed. The First And Last beckons. Not a convert to the joys of Poets Day then, Bee? The grand tradition is passed down like an heirloom in my family.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

I would be if we didn't have to physically clock in and out - no sneakiness here.

They might be converts to poets day NVP, and leave it til Monday to let people know


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

don't you clock each other in and out?


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2010)

I was the only one left in my office come 3 o clock. I feel positively heroic for lasting that long.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> I was the only one left in my office come 3 o clock. I feel positively heroic for lasting that long.


You deserve a hero's drink.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't you clock each other in and out?


2 years and I've never thought of that  don't trust anyone enough tbh.



NVP said:


> I was the only one left in my office come 3 o clock. I feel positively heroic for lasting that long.


I'll be the last come 5pm.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

POETS day should be enforced. Finish at 13:00 on Friday. Working 1 hour a day Mon-Thurs would be fine in this case.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like to work one-hour days


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I'd like to work one-hour days


 
Small steps Paulie, small steps and we will get there


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

ooh me too, one hour days 3 days a week please


----------



## zenie (Oct 29, 2010)

Not home time yet is it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

17 mins to public house and counting....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Tick tock....

Closer now though, nearly done?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

shoes on, wallet in pocket, here we go.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

zenie said:


> Not home time yet is it?


almost, almost, almost....


----------



## zenie (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't finish til half 5!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2010)

coat on, i'm dust people, see you on the other side


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

Run like the wind people, fly like birds in the sky


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

zenie said:


> I don't finish til half 5!


what time do you start? 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> coat on, i'm dust people, see you on the other side


good weekend to you PT


----------



## zenie (Oct 29, 2010)

9!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2010)

I was in at 8.30, so


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Yuck!! 

Monday after five days off is yuck. Feeling a bit skittish this morning, know today is going to be crazy busy. It will be okay once I get there but am sat on the sofa procrastinating and smoking


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

Slightly late start for me... docs at 8.30 then on to work. Still struggling to get my shit together though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Meh, blah! 
November Monday  

On the bus though and feeling 22% human. I can see a day of moaning and then rushing home for a very early night! 

How long till Christmas?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

morning


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How long till Christmas?


 
Not long going by the girls in santa costumes handing out chocolates at the station this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> girls in santa costumes


 
Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! 

 

At desk now and 42 emails welcome me back after my few days absence.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Morning.  Back to the overly hot office today.  Luckily the two wannabe football experts are in the warehouse at the moment, so I've been spared from the detailed description of the Newcastle match for now


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos! Photos!


 
I'd end up getting punched


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

Have you not heard? Christmas has been cancelled


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Have you not heard? Christmas has been cancelled


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'd end up getting punched


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

morning all!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Good morning one and all.... 

Back in the routine now and the Monday horrors have passed.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

not long to Christmas though


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Just found this review of one of our 'customers' who has done a runner back to South Africa after hotel went bust:



> The man was rude, vain and blunt
> Renowned for causing affront
> I'm not sorry to see
> That he's had to flee
> Good riddance to the arrogant c.....oward


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

Morning all. Feeling like shit - well what bits of me that aren't suffering so much from pins and needle that can still feel! - but have come into work as the boss is off and if I don't stuff just won't be done


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

That's really not fair qoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That's really not fair qoggy


 
I know. I feel a little angry about it tbh. I am making sure I delegate some of the work though!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know. I feel a little angry about it tbh. I am making sure I delegate some of the work though!


 
Newbie is a rock in situations like this, lean on him


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know. I feel a little angry about it tbh. I am making sure I delegate some of the work though!


 
delegate it all to fucking newbie 

just spoke to a tenant - who wears his phone attached to his trousers, it swings in front of his crotch like a phone cock


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That's really not fair qoggy


 
life's not fair


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

First sandwich is now gone

__~


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just spoke to a tenant - who wears his phone attached to his trousers, it swings in front of his crotch like a phone cock


iCock?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> iCock?


 
exactly! his iCock was swinging in the wind


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

There's an app for that


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

It is time to go home soon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is time to go home soon?


 
no

e2a: well, it is for me - i'll be off in an hour.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is time to go home soon?


 
I hope so! Just given the newbie some work though, he, he, he.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope so! Just given the newbie some work though, he, he, he.


 
get in there Qoggy!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Just had the annual email from someone doing the wacky 'Movember' challenge


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it Colin Hunt?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

drag's done for the day 

laters


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it Colin Hunt?



No



Pickman's model said:


> drag's done for the day
> 
> laters



Are you Mike Hunt?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Mike Hunt?



I used to work with a bloke called Michael Hunt - he always insisted on being called Michael, insisted that no one called him Mike


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Just sent off another application


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just sent off another application


 
are you applying to be Mike Hunt?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Lunch ends in about 15mins. 
Have an apple and some limited crisp options.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch ends in about 15mins.
> Have an apple and some limited crisp options.


 
what flavour crisps?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what flavour crisps?


 
Ready salted


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are you applying to be Mike Hunt?


 
It's PA to a Mr Phil McCrackin.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ready salted



why the   a classic crisp - I'd have gone for a more bacony flavour though


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's PA to a Mr Phil McCrackin.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

I popped out and got a freshly baked small baguette... lunch worries sorted


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> why the   a classic crisp - I'd have gone for a more bacony flavour though


 
Like bacon you mean? 
I do like Frazzles


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Like bacon you mean?
> I do like Frazzles


 
frazzles are great - particularly when in a frazzle sandwich - crunchy bacon flavour goodness


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Lunchtime entertainment consisting of watching two of my more 'senior' colleagues trying to fix the fax machine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

The pie thread is running out of steam I think...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 1, 2010)

tired today. me and missus celebrated 13 years together yesterday so we went out for drinks and food and ting. this followed a mad one on saturday night/sunday morning.

2 meetings this pm as well. when will it end?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunchtime entertainment consisting of watching two of my more 'senior' colleagues trying to fix the fax machine


 
Was it as funny as when the teacher would wheel the school television into class and spend half the lesson trying to turn it on?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The pie thread is running out of steam I think...


 
plenty of life left in that pie thread yet i think


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Was it as funny as when the teacher would wheel the school television into class and spend half the lesson trying to turn it on?


 
It was getting there, they only managed 15 minutes though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tired today. me and missus celebrated 13 years together yesterday so we went out for drinks and food and ting. this followed a mad one on saturday night/sunday morning.


 
Given that the average length of UK marriages ending in divorce was 11.5 years in 2009 you are borrowed time at best


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Was it as funny as when the teacher would wheel the school television into class and spend half the lesson trying to turn it on?


 
Oh I remember those days  Plus at our school they would close the curtains and turn off the lights like we were in the cinema!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh I remember those days  Plus at our school they would close the curtains and turn off the lights like we were in the cinema!


 
and everybody made ghost noises


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Given that the average length of UK marriages ending in divorce was 11.5 years in 2009 you are borrowed time at best


we're not married.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we're not married.


 
I see


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we're not married.


 
Living in *SIN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> and everybody made ghost noises


 
Everybody except the class snitch


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Everybody except the class snitch


 
 he'd just get beats afterwards


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

5k this week?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

The challenge is set now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 5k this week?


 
defo


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 5k this week?


 
easy


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Living in *SIN!!!!!!!!!!*


 
best way to be.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

time for tea?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you making?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

yup


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

any biscuits?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Rich tea biscuits


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any biscuits?


 
didn't you get some the other week?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> didn't you get some the other week?


 
Badgers ate them all (along with all the pies)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Badgers ate them all (along with all the pies)


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

so what do we do now?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Moan about work?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

talk about pies


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

not really into pies


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not really into pies


 
wut?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Badgers ate them all (along with all the pies)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not really into pies


 
 There appears to be the possibility that we have a wrong 'un here!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not really into pies


 



I got some free pie in Asda the other week.  Steak IIRC


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There appears to be the possibility that we have a wrong 'un here!



Definitely!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't have anything against them, but if I never ate a pie again I wouldn't be that bothered.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't have anything against them, but if I never ate a pie again I wouldn't be that bothered.


 
Can I have your share of pie then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

pie apathy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I have your share of pie then?


 
feel free


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

This was the place I had the good pies this year


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

It wants to be a good pie for £14.50!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

It wants to be a WHOLE family sized pie!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

ffs urban's all about pies these days


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It wants to be a good pie for £14.50!



10/10

Got the steak and mushroom one with creamed spinach, field mushrooms with garlic butter and mash. 
Starter was the fresh asparagus (with free range hen egg.
Two glasses of Châteauneuf-du-Pape, Domaine Font de Michelle Rhône (2006) 

Whole lunch was £57 + tip for one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ffs urban's all about pies these days


 
Pies are the new pasties


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

Fucking pies... I really want a bloody pie - but you can't make pastry without butter!  Can you?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pies are the new pasties


 
nowt beats a good pasty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> nowt beats a good pasty


 
You sir are quite wrong


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Fucking pies... I really want a bloody pie - but you can't make pastry without butter!  Can you?



How about lard? 

There are some here - http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/574233


----------



## the button (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Whole lunch was £57 + tip for one


 
The pie was a bargain then.

What is Rab C Nesbitt doing in that photo?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The pie was a bargain then.
> 
> What is Rab C Nesbitt doing in that photo?


 
It was Eddie Large


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

the button said:


>


 
guaranteed shag with a Pukka Pie


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You sir are quite wrong


 
no im not


----------



## the button (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> guaranteed shag with a Pukka Pie


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

the button said:


>


 
pies = sex


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> no im not


 
I think you will find you are


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pies = sex


 
Yeah and pasties = no sex! Or possibly bum sex I'm not sure.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think you will find you are


 
I think you'll find _you_ are.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It was Eddie Large


He's let himself go.

I vaguely remember having a decent pie in a proper pub in that London a while back.  It was called the Cock Tavern, on Great Portland Street I think


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think you'll find _you_ are.


 
Google can decide - http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Pie&word2=Pasty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He's let himself go.
> 
> I vaguely remember having a decent pie in a proper pub in that London a while back.  It was called the Cock Tavern, on Great Portland Street I think


 
I like that one, only been in a few times.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How about lard?
> 
> There are some here - http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/574233


ok, I want someone to make me one 



Badgers said:


> Google can decide - http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Pie&word2=Pasty


I've just realised... that's google search results isn't it? Not just a random stick man fight


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Google can decide - http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Pie&word2=Pasty


 


I'll get you next time....


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like that one, only been in a few times.


 
Only found it by accident, but it seemed decent.  Surprisingly cheap too IIRC.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'll get you next time....


 
I will mention that the term 'pie' may be a result that is diluted with the American pie listings. 
Surprised to see that the pasty just beats the mighty burger - http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Pasty&word2=Burger


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Last half an hour and it's nearly dark


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah and pasties = no sex! Or possibly bum sex I'm not sure.


 
there is space for pasties in my life


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

ten minutes left


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

getting darker, they should let us leave when the sun goes down 

only at the moment obvs - I wouldn't want them enforcing that sort of rule in the summer


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Goodbye draggers


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

c u 

been a grand old dragging day


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> c u


 
n t


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Goodbye draggers


 
lates


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

too much to do to drag today and now you're all fecking off home!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> too much to do to drag today and now you're all fecking off home!


 
ta-ta!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm off in a sec - Gawd it is dark already!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Tomorrow is sausage day


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2010)

Cunts, I'm here for another 6 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Drag bus here


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

fuck off all of you


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

*whistles*


just me then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> fuck off all of you


 

haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

*clicks ignore*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> *clicks ignore*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

I might just sleep here tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I might just sleep here tonight.


 
It will get cold


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I might just sleep here tonight.


 
it's not too comfy


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

I just want to be at home  shit day tomorrow too, interview about our work/salary levels... woo fucking hoo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I just want to be at home  shit day tomorrow too, interview about our work/salary levels... woo fucking hoo


 
We need teleports


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

just been out in the dark and bought two really cheap bottles of wine from the local shop - haven't told mrs21 how cheap they are, if she likes them, I won't need to tell her


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

3 beers already 

waiting for mrs c to come back from dancing so we can have thai soup and wine.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2010)

Evening drag????

Chilli leftovers are lovely. On my third can now. I can feel the bed calling and it is not even 8pm though


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I have got away with it


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2010)

I should really go to bed early but something needs to be done about all the booze in the house.

Late bus/train in to work tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Morning dragworkers  

Tubestrike Loseday is here. Guess it will be a bit of a pain the next two days? 

Oh well, was fast asleep by 21:00 last night so feeling less horrid than yesterday. Much to do and plenty to moan about I am sure. For now though it is time to make some lunches and try to wake the household.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think I have got away with it


 
You have lowered her expectations then? Now she will be willing to expect less from you, what will be the next thing you change on the sly?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

He'll start trying all sorts.

Shit Monday gone! Not a bad start to loseday... new website finally launched, and doesn't look like there are any glitches. Just this salary/job level interview to get through now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> He'll start trying all sorts.
> 
> Shit Monday gone! Not a bad start to loseday... new website finally launched, and doesn't look like there are any glitches. Just this salary/job level interview to get through now.


 
Is good news possible/likely from this interview? Hope today is better than yesterday anyway babes. 

Traffic a bit shitty today. Guess a fair few people are avoiding tubes with strikes later.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Sign on a cafe:

'We do breakfast day time Kebab' 

I may have to leave early tomorrow and stop in.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> He'll start trying all sorts.



this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

morning

early bus and no hangover


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's my one year anniversary in this job - Happy Birthday job x


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> It's my one year anniversary in this job - Happy Birthday job x


 
happy birthday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there cake Marty?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

Life is a bastard sometimes.... one thing happens that makes you smile, then something else fucks up  

New website finally goes live, front tyre on my bike blows. Schlepped back home, got changed, now waiting for train. Loseday, loseday, loseday! 
(yes, ha ha pickmans )


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Morning.  Cuntboss is lurking round here today, so expecting a long day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Life is a bastard sometimes.... one thing happens that makes you smile, then something else fucks up
> 
> New website finally goes live, front tyre on my bike blows. Schlepped back home, got changed, now waiting for train. Loseday, loseday, loseday!
> (yes, ha ha pickmans )



Oh dear. 

It could have been raining though?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

happy job birthday marty 

Dunno Badgers, could be good or bad, they're reviewing everyone at a certain level and reclassifying *shrugs*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2010)

happy birthday marty 

meanwhile back at the ranch: this has all the makings of a really shit day


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> meanwhile back at the ranch: this has all the makings of a really shit day


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Guy from Thailand just threatened to sue me. 
Oh well, the day is under way.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> haha


 
this ^^


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is there cake Marty?


 
no cake


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no cake


 
Bacon cake might work? 

My mum used to make us Wiltshire bacon cake which was nice. 
Like a round loaf with bacon, onions, tomato puree inside and grated cheese on top.
Was not bad.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bacon cake


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bacon cake might work?
> 
> My mum used to make us Wiltshire bacon cake which was nice.
> Like a round loaf with bacon, onions, tomato puree inside and grated cheese on top.
> Was not bad.



I have never heard of this cake, and I lived near Wiltshire when I was growing up , it does sound nom though

MAKE ME SOME!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 


marty21 said:


> I have never heard of this cake, and I lived near Wiltshire when I was growing up , it does sound nom though



I may see if I can locate the recipe from mother


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a sausage sarnie for breakfast! My reward for website going live! I do do work see!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I had a sausage sarnie for breakfast! My reward for website going live! I do do work see!


 
you had the best breakfast here - I had tea, and a coffee when I got in - and a few cigarettes


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a sub-standard banana


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2010)

Feeling awful today, really awful. Legs aren't working properly and I am just in pain  Stll day working at home tomorrow.....but I have to go to the dentist for an extraction. Nooooo!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor Qoggy!!

What is Newbie doing to help?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poor Qoggy!!
> 
> What is Newbie doing to help?


 
I did give him some more work to do this morning....and he has eaten a pasty (some dodgy looking Walls Smokey Bacon one!)


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Just so you all know, "there's a bug going round" apparently


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just so you all know, "there's a bug going round" apparently


 
Bug eh? 

Like Natasha Henstridge?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Haven't seen her yet


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

lunch time - think it's a sausage and egg sarnie today


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Trying to hold out for a 1pm lunch, but don't think I'll make it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lunch time - think it's a sausage and egg sarnie today


 
Doing your bit for sausage week I see  

I have chilli leftover from the leftovers which is pretty nice


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

cous cous for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cous cous for lunch


 
Chicken kebabs with lemon and coriander couscous?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a beef roll for lunch, but I'm thinking sausage sarnie, beef roll then chilli and bread might be overdoing it on the carbs in one day


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

i wish 

i just chucked a load of stuff in it last night


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Right, smoke in park and then work


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

lunch done, one hour nearer to the Christmas break


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Autumn park is nice


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

your park pisses on my park


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

2 hours 20 mins to go.... there are come backs for being on flexi 

Where's NVP - did he hear about that job?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> 2 hours 20 mins to go.... there are come backs for being on flexi




One of the project guys is attempting to book train tickets to that London for next week.  I've never heard someone make such a fuss over nothing


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> haha


 
sorry to disappoint but it's turned out nice again  i'm done for the day, how about you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> One of the project guys is attempting to book train tickets to that London for next week.  I've never heard someone make such a fuss over nothing


 
Stick the c*nt on a coach?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stick the c*nt on a coach?


 
I'm staying out of it, cuntboss is sticking her nose in which probably isn't helping.  He's just realised he's 20 minutes late for a meeting, so has dashed off now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> sorry to disappoint but it's turned out nice again


 







Pickman's model said:


> i'm done for the day, how about you?


I finished at 11, I'm just hanging around til 5 for the lols


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> One of the project guys is attempting to book train tickets to that London for next week.  I've never heard someone make such a fuss over nothing



we don't want his sort down here


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I finished at 11, I'm just hanging around til 5 for the lols


 
fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

my lovely sister asked me if I want a Kindle reader thing for Xmas - I said yes, even though I love buying books


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we don't want his sort down here


One of the projects is out your way I think.  If you see him, don't look him in the eye, you'll be stuck talking to him all week


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck off


I didn't really finish at 11


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> One of the projects is out your way I think.  If you see him, don't look him in the eye, you'll be stuck talking to him all week


 
thanks for the advice,I get the impression he'd be too scared of Hackney folk to look any of us in the eye


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I didn't really finish at 11


 
could you speak up a bit please?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> thanks for the advice,I get the impression he'd be too scared of Hackney folk to look any of us in the eye


 
He does have a touch of short man syndrome.  Actually I think the place is nearer Hoxton than Hackney, so you're probably safe.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

bye


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> bye


 
why would you be saying that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> why would you be saying that?


 
It must be cunt o'clock


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Skies are dark here


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It must be cunt o'clock




this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He does have a touch of short man syndrome.  Actually I think the place is nearer Hoxton than Hackney, so you're probably safe.


 
I'm in Hoxton sometimes


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm in Hoxton sometimes


 
Anywhere near Columbia Road?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Anywhere near Columbia Road?


 
Are you suppliers to the flower market?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

10 minutes people, 10 minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Are you suppliers to the flower market?


 
We're doing a new kitchen for a cafe/bar place nearby


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> 10 minutes people, 10 minutes


 
Is your clock fast or are you a cunt?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is your clock fast or are you a cunt?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is your clock fast or are you a cunt?


 
I leave at 10 to 5 *everyday*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Some sad news about my little cousin just landed. 
The young lad (23) was put into a medically induced coma October 20th. 
My dad just let us know that it seems he is dying, almost certainly today according to the latest. 

Sorry to bring down the drag peeps, bit sad now....


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some sad news about my little cousin just landed.
> The young lad (23) was put into a medically induced coma October 20th.
> My dad just let us know that it seems he is dying, almost certainly today according to the latest.
> 
> Sorry to bring down the drag peeps, bit sad now....


vy sorry to hear that, badgers


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I leave at 10 to 5 *everyday*


 
including saturday and sunday


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some sad news about my little cousin just landed.
> The young lad (23) was put into a medically induced coma October 20th.



Not good to hear


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, what a shit thing eh? 
I don't really have any regular contact with many of the family these days. 
But his family and mine grew up on the same estate so spent the most time with them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

On which cheery note I am off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

Badgers, that ain't good news at all.


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Badgers, mate.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2010)

He died just after I posted earlier it seems. Harsh to think about dying at 23 isn't it? He lived a healthier life than me and I am 12 years (+14 days) older.

That is 6 weddings and 2 funerals this year!!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

fuck 

really sorry about your loss badgers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, sad isn't it. He had been sick for a while with leukaemia and treatment had been hard. Seemed to be okay though and he was back to work again after a long break. Then he got sick again with pneumonia and immune system was too weak to cope with it. He could not breath and was getting bad, hence the induced coma. 

Was a bit yuck last night but early to sleep and back to the 5am wake up today. Looking forward to a day of data cleaning and trying to negotiate will software types. 

Coffee, smoke, coffee, smoke and head quick to the shower


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

On the early bus to beat the strike traffic/hassles I hope. Pretty clear so far which is good


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry to hear about your cousin Badgers, 23 is too young


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, from what I gather he was best out of it though. Sounds like a fairly horrid end. 

Sorry, tales of passing have no place in the drag do they  we should focus on the important stuff like the lunch options and annoying colleagues.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

In other news I got what I think (from memory) is my first ever Urban naughty PM!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

Naughty as in saucy? Were there pics?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news I got what I think (from memory) is my first ever Urban naughty PM!!!


 
I couldn't help it you minx


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some sad news about my little cousin just landed.
> The young lad (23) was put into a medically induced coma October 20th.
> My dad just let us know that it seems he is dying, almost certainly today according to the latest.
> 
> Sorry to bring down the drag peeps, bit sad now....



sorry to hear that, I lost a cousin a few months ago, he was only 25, I didn't really know him that well (too many cousins tbh) but it was very sad.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Naughty as in saucy? Were there pics?


 
Nah, it was a response to a pic I posted up! Was very flattering and came with a disclaimer too


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, sad isn't it. He had been sick for a while with leukaemia and treatment had been hard. Seemed to be okay though and he was back to work again after a long break. Then he got sick again with pneumonia and immune system was too weak to cope with it. He could not breath and was getting bad, hence the induced coma.
> 
> Was a bit yuck last night but early to sleep and back to the 5am wake up today. Looking forward to a day of data cleaning and trying to negotiate will software types.
> 
> Coffee, smoke, coffee, smoke and head quick to the shower


 

That's awful - and only 23.  Poor lad.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2010)

No dragging for me today, possibly until Sunday, depending on our dispute.   Am I the only dragger here to go on strike?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No dragging for me today, possibly until Sunday, depending on our dispute.   Am I the only dragger here to go on strike?


 
I have gone on strike before but it was more of a permanent walk out


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

mORNING!


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

o hai!

sorry about your cousin, Badgers 

what's been going on?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> what's been going on?


 
British Sausage Week


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> British Sausage Week


 
More column inches that Diwali on this forum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2010)

Still feeling awful but thankfully am at home today....though I have to go to the dentist for an extraction and Mr. QofG's is away all day and so there will be no one to give me tea and sympathy


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah, it was a response to a pic I posted up! Was very flattering and came with a disclaimer too


*looks for pic*





Ms T said:


> No dragging for me today, possibly until Sunday, depending on our dispute.   Am I the only dragger here to go on strike?


almost, but our union got a settlement before it came to it.



cesare said:


> o hai!


hello


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2010)

Right - off to the dentist. I may have sausages later to cheer myself up...if I can eat them after my tooth stuf!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

have sauasge milkshake  or squished sausage roll


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> British Sausage Week



I'm not keen on swossages 

Ello Biddly


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

lovely day, had to walk for a bit in the sun, because of tube strike,  was nice


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'm not keen on swossages


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

air con on at work - warm innit!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

a prankster plumber here just rang twice with silly voices, pretending to be friends of tenants - 

ideas on getting the cunt back pls


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'm not keen on swossages



Draggers sausage and pie meet is now cancelled


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a prankster plumber here just rang twice with silly voices, pretending to be friends of tenants -
> 
> ideas on getting the cunt back pls


 
sign up to escort websites and create fake profiles for an attractive female but with his phone number


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 


Badgers said:


> Draggers sausage and pie meet is now cancelled



I like pies though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I like pies though


 
What about pasties?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What about pasties?


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What about pasties?



I like cheese n onion pasties. And ones where I know the meat inside is OK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I like cheese n onion pasties. And ones where I know the meat inside is OK.


 






hmm... pasties...


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> hmm... pasties...



With HP sauce!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I like cheese n onion pasties. And ones where I know the meat inside is OK.


 
They're probably better than pies aren't they?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> They're probably better than pies aren't they?


 
Get the fucking poll started and lets get this over with


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> sign up to escort websites and create fake profiles for an attractive female but with his phone number


 
excellent tip 

meanwhile I can't have a ___~~~ as there's no one else to answer the phones at the mo - one work mate is late because she had to wait in for a heating engineer - it's fucking mild ffs, you don't need any heating and i need ___~~


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> They're probably better than pies aren't they?



It's a tough call.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

what about flans and quiches ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what about flans and quiches ?


 
They fall under the mantle of 'pie' don't they? 

Basic rule is flan/good & quiche/bad


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

I couldn't decide between a pie and a pasty.

wtf is a flan? I always think a flan is spongy and has fruit in, is that right? If it is - they're a bit shite imo.

... and quiche is shortcrust with eggy goodness - massive win!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get the fucking poll started and lets get this over with


 
let battle commence


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They fall under the mantle of 'pie' don't they?
> 
> *Basic rule is flan/good & quiche/bad*



Yes.

But a pasty is a type of pie.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> let battle commence


why did you bring sausages into it - it'll skew the results


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yes.
> 
> But a pasty is a type of pie.


I was just about to post that on dr's pasty/pie thread


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> why did you bring sausages into it - it'll skew the results


 
i had sausages on my mind


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I was just about to post that on dr's pasty/pie thread



Great minds think alike


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

surely there are savoury flans? 

in other news - other work mate came back 

___~~~


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

what is a savoury flan if not a quiche? Or is it just a tart?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> what is a savoury flan if not a quiche? Or is it just a tart?


 
I forgot tarts, they can be savoury and sweet 

it's very complicated, we need someone to organise this better


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

This pie and sausage meat [sic geddit] where and when is it? And do we have to bring a pie we've made?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

I think Badgers made it up.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sausage pie? is there such a thing, or do we only have toad in the hole or sausage roll?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> This pie and sausage meat [sic geddit] where and when is it? And do we have to bring a pie we've made?


 
An organiser volunteers and we are away


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> An organiser volunteers and we are away



I don't mind doing it if enough people are interested.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Sausage pizza win  

When working in the good old pizza shed we used to make up the fresh dough, use baked beans for the sauce, then top with sausages, bacon, mushrooms and occasionally egg too. It was a hearty breakfast.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Lunch time. 

I think a cornish pasty is in order


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

what is our position on puff pastry? 



anti

I hope


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think a cornish pasty is in order



There had better be photos


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There had better be photos


 
just realised that i've brought my own lunch and it's not a pasty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just realised that i've brought my own lunch and it's not a pasty


 
Hardly a man true to a cause are you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2010)

Had my root out and have the plate glued to my upper mouth so my supa dupa new tooth is in place. The injection is wearing off my jaw which is starting to hurt...a lot...but my lips and lower nostril is still numb. I feel very, very sorry for myself * has a little cry* 

Plus I had to go and buy sterodent and dental fixative stuff so now I officially feel like an old woman!!


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what is our position on puff pastry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made a chicken, leek and mushroom pie on Sunday. With a puff pastry lid. It was well nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what is our position on puff pastry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind a puff topping if the rest of the casing is shortcrust. Puff pastry pasty... just wrong.


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

Poor QoGGy


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I don't mind a puff topping if the rest of the casing is shortcrust. Puff pastry pasty... just wrong.



Hugh Fearnley-Wotsit uses rough puff pastry for his pasties.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

What is rough puff?

All this talk of pastry is killing me... I can't eat dairy until next week, and really want a pie and a pasty and a mince pie NOW!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Dentist hate.
I have to go soon


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I made a chicken, leek and mushroom pie on Sunday. With a puff pastry lid. It was well nice.


 
that wasn't a pie, it was a stew with a puff pastry lid


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> What is rough puff?
> 
> All this talk of pastry is killing me... I can't eat dairy until next week, and really want a pie and a pasty and a mince pie NOW!



It's a simpler, quicker version of puff. Kind of a puff/flaky hybrid. Why can't you have dairy?


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that wasn't a pie, it was a stew with a puff pastry lid



It had a pie filling ... nothing about it was stewed.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hardly a man true to a cause are you?


 
I just went out and got myself a cheese and onion pasty to go with my lunch so screw you!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I just went out and got myself a cheese and onion pasty to go with my lunch so screw you!


 
Greggs or a good one?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> It had a pie filling ... nothing about it was stewed.


 
ok, not stew, just chicken, leek and mushroom, but no pie


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ok, not stew, just chicken, leek and mushroom, but no pie



It was a proper pie fillling with a lid


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Greggs or a good one?


 


nowt wrong with greggs


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> It was a proper pie fillling with a lid


 
but no bottom


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's a simpler, quicker version of puff. Kind of a puff/flaky hybrid. Why can't you have dairy?


trying to figure out what's making me sick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> trying to figure out what's making me sick.


 
work's usually a good bet

e2a: damn you and your quick edits


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

BT fail, office Internet is down. Coincidentally my productivity is up


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> BT fail, office Internet is down. Coincidentally my productivity is up


 
if that happened at ours there'd be fuck all work done.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> What is rough puff?
> 
> All this talk of pastry is killing me... I can't eat dairy until next week, and really want a pie and a pasty and a mince pie NOW!


 
Isn't a lot of the ready-made pastry (Jus Rol and the like) dairy free?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Poor QoGGy


 
Indeed.  Hope you feel better soon - tooth pain is a bitch.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Isn't a lot of the ready-made pastry (Jus Rol and the like) dairy free?


You know what, I've not checked. I've got some in the freezer too, but think it might be a buttery one - will have a look tonight


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> if that happened at ours there'd be fuck all work done.


 
It's been back on for a while now, but my productivity is still decent.  Something isn't right


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, there is talk afoot. Two people are off work today. The other two are off to see Chelsea v Spartak Moscow and are discussing an early finish to walk (via pubs) to the game. This could mean that I am into the last half hour or something.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> You know what, I've not checked. I've got some in the freezer too, but think it might be a buttery one - will have a look tonight


 
I have some too, will check mine later


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

It's only no dairy til Sunday... then I don't know what I'm doing until my referral comes through - loads of guidance on this one 

Actually I know exactly what I'm doing... making a massive fuck off massive lasagne, and having some pastry based pudding with cream


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

it seems it's strictly cunts dancing time now  

only half an hour left


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This could mean that I am into the last half hour or something.




Looks like we're on track for 5k though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

They are still here and not moving


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They are still here and not moving


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

what is going on with my posting, spelling and grammar today 

I think I should go home


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

up-2-my-fucking-neck....


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

10 minutes...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2010)

trying to leave early, walk round the corner, and everyone apart from 1 person has already left?!

...and there goes the last person past my office


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm off too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2010)

On bus now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry, I left just after 4, thought it would be a trip of woe, but got on the third bus that passed, and there wasn't much traffic, camden to clapton, so went for a couple of pints in the Crooked Billet when I got to Clapton... they have a meat raffle in there !


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

yay, letter printed in weds grauniad people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay, letter printed in weds grauniad people


 
Excellent letter paulie


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay, letter printed in weds grauniad people


 
good stuff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

thanx


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I left just after 4






Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay, letter printed in weds grauniad people


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay, letter printed in weds grauniad people



Nice one


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

What day is it today? Friday Eve? What is happening? Am I hungover? How much is the price of fish? Why is there no milk for coffee? What kind of man?


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice one Paulie. 

Looking forward to tomorrow night now. Not much dragging going on in my office this week. It's been hellish busy. Nerves are frayed, tempers have been lost and a general feeling of pissed-offness at the amount we get paid to take this shit is present. Friday's drink will be enjoyed fully methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't open the link Paulie, keeps crashing my phone? Will have a look in the office/drag later. 

Does not sound good in your drag NVP  Any other job news?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

good work Paulie! 

had a very long sleep last night , yet still feel knackered


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Slow bus is slow.
Bored bored bored.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

team meeting to look forward to this morning - lazy boss will be speaking


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> team meeting to look forward to this morning - lazy boss will be speaking


 
What is your role? 
Can you stir things up at all?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is your role?
> Can you stir things up at all?


 
I could stage a coup d'etat I suppose - but it's Thursday - and the president is in the office - best wait until he is abroad


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Print out some pictures of pies and hand them out like an agenda or something?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

morning


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan 
moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan moan


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Desk
Bored already
Not even 9am too

Need some distraction from today and stuff


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

just think about those sausages you're going to have tonight


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

Morning!

Cunts are already winging about the traffic, my reply about how they should leave earlier (the standard reply if I'm late) didn't go down well


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Cunts are already winging about the traffic, my reply about how they should leave earlier (the standard reply if I'm late) didn't go down well


 
the weather is normally the number one moaning topic here, closely followed by public transport, whatever shite is published in the metro, anybody younger than them, anything they don't understand and my personal favourite - people who moan


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> the weather is normally the number one moaning topic here, closely followed by public transport, whatever shite is published in the metro


The weather has already been covered and everyone drives in so I'm spared from the public transport and Metro bollocks.



drcarnage said:


> tmy personal favourite - people who moan


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just think about those sausages you're going to have tonight



Only thing stopping me from killing myself to be honest. 



neonwilderness said:


> Cunts are already winging about the traffic, my reply about how they should leave earlier (the standard reply if I'm late) didn't go down well



Only three of us here today and one third is 'stuck in traffic' which is a shame. His facebook places for last night are pub, pub, pub, Nando's, pub, pub, Stamford Bridge, pub, pub but I still believe him.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

traffic was alright this morning, drove in today - couldn't be arsed with the bus this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only three of us here today and one third is 'stuck in traffic' which is a shame. His facebook places for last night are pub, pub, pub, Nando's, pub, pub, Stamford Bridge, pub, pub but I still believe him.


He definitely hasn't overslept and is just making excuses, if that's what you're implying


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He definitely hasn't overslept and is just making excuses, if that's what you're implying



He has just arrived. 

I like watching people who don't drink regularly acting like they are not hungover.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

Ask him if he fancies a fry up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2010)

hmm, fell asleep sitting up at the table last night, half a glass of beer undrunk (hopefully, i haven't incurred the wrath of the god of beer?!), fried egg sarnie and coffee for breakfast, weary weary weary.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Ask him if he fancies a fry up


 
I might give him some onerous chores to do. 
Spreadsheet stuff or something that requires concentration.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

Some cunt is trying to send a fax to our phone line again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Some cunt is trying to send a fax to our phone line again


 
He/she might be a very nice person once you get to know them?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

The morning is a slow one today.
Friday Eve should be a time of happiness but I am struggling today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> He/she might be a very nice person once you get to know them?


 
Maybe.  It's stopped now, so we'll never know.

Cuntboss is working from home tomorrow, so today is my Friday - kinda


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Morning all! Am back in work but still feeling rather in pain - though discovered some super strengh naproxsyn (or summat) tablets at home so have taken one of those! - and also keep having to stop myself from going "OMG I've got something stuck on the roof of my mouth!!" er,. yeah, that would be my plate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Technical issues now fixed. 
Might have to do some actual work. 
Either that or talk about lunch and sausages and stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

morning is almost done, and always goes quick on Thursdays... but I think the afternoon might draaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggg.

Can you eat ok qoggy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> morning is almost done, and always goes quick on Thursdays... but I think the afternoon might draaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggg.
> 
> Can you eat ok qoggy?


 
Yes I am eating fine - a bit squeamish at first and I tend to eat on more the side where the plate isn't but eating seems to be fine. Though I have tended to go for squashy food!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes I am eating fine - a bit squeamish at first and I tend to eat on more the side where the plate isn't but eating seems to be fine. Though I have tended to go for squashy food!


 
Sausages


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes I am eating fine - a bit squeamish at first and I tend to eat on more the side where the plate isn't but eating seems to be fine. Though I have tended to go for squashy food!


ice cream?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sausages


 
This weekend hopefully 



Biddly said:


> ice cream?



Tempting...


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

2 hour meeting with supplier over. Quite interesting, but also fairly tedious in places. Lunch now.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

busy morning


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

soup for lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> soup for lunch


 
Same.  With Monster Munch on the side


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Same.  With Monster Munch on the side


 
what flavour?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Same.  With Monster Munch on the side


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what flavour?


 
Tomato soup and beef Monster Munch


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

actually did have an interesting meeting this morning - about redeveloping the estate I work on - big big plans


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Sausage shopping has gone well. Bag is heavy with meat and spuds.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sausage shopping has gone well. Bag is heavy with meat and spuds.


 
what sort of sausages?


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2010)

Afternoon! Morning flew by on techie employment shizzle. I ought to get a shower and go and reward myself with some lunch or something.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

cesare said:


> Afternoon! Morning flew by on techie employment shizzle. I ought to get a shower and go and reward myself with some lunch or something.


 
pie?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what sort of sausages?


 
Full inventory to follow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

cesare said:


> Afternoon! Morning flew by on techie employment shizzle. I ought to get a shower and go and reward myself with some lunch or something.


 
Sausages?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Full inventory to follow


 
looking forward to the variety of flavours on the inventory


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pie?



I'd like pie, but the wine bar (my reward) doesn't do pies


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sausages?



No-one does sausages that I can eat  *

*incinerated


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Tomato soup and beef Monster Munch


 
pickled onion ftw


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> pickled onion ftw


 
Poll


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> pickled onion ftw


 
Didn't have those in Greggs


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poll


 
Done


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Tomato soup and beef Monster Munch


right



drcarnage said:


> pickled onion ftw


wrong



drcarnage said:


> Done


been done before 



cesare said:


> No-one does sausages that I can eat  *
> 
> *incinerated


my fella can help


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Done



Good work drc! 
I voted correctly. 

What zany food poll will tomorrow bring us?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good work drc!
> I voted correctly.
> 
> What zany food poll will tomorrow bring us?


 
who knows badgers? who knows?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I voted correctly.


No you didn't!

FR is tiring


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> No you didn't!


 
shut it wrongun!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> shut it wrongun!


I bet they came first!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

just because they might be the original flavour doesn't mean they're the best. 

How's the poll doing?........


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

pickled onion is flying ahead!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

flying? 

strolling a bit quicker I'd say


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

So the latest sausage news....... 

Went to Waitrose, picked up Maris Piper potatoes, single cream and some Duchy beef gravy for when my attempt goes wrong. 

The real work however took place at the butcher counter. 

Beef and red pepper sausages 
Lamb and mint chipolatas 
Pork and chilli sausages 
Chorizo sausages
Spicy beef and pepper sausages 
Venison and red wine sausages 
Buffalo smoky sausages 
Toulouse sausages 
Italian mixed pork and herb sausages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> FR is tiring


 
?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So the latest sausage news.......
> 
> Went to Waitrose, picked up Maris Piper potatoes, single cream and some Duchy beef gravy for when my attempt goes wrong.
> 
> ...


I would've gone for desirees for mash personally, but pipers will be ok.

Was the buffalo actual buffalo, or mozarella? If it was buffalo then I'd try them, otherwise toulouse - the others sound a bit odd and try hard.



Badgers said:


> ?


Ms Red


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> flying?
> 
> strolling a bit quicker I'd say


 
roast beef = 5

pickled onion = *10*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So the latest sausage news.......
> 
> Went to Waitrose, picked up Maris Piper potatoes, single cream and some Duchy beef gravy for when my attempt goes wrong.
> 
> ...


 

NOM!! The Buffalo Smoky and the Toulouse ones sound especially delicious.

I think we have pork and chilli and pork and caramalised onion in the freezer at home.

Are you making potato daphinoise? Mmmmm.....I was going to do a toad in the hall but potato dauphinoise sounds rather lush....hey, matbe I could do both. I'm an adult, hell yeah!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> roast beef = 5
> 
> pickled onion = *10*


yes, _now_ 

just you wait, all those roast beefers will come out when it gets dar


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Was the buffalo actual buffalo, or mozarella? If it was buffalo then I'd try them, otherwise toulouse - the others sound a bit odd and try hard.


 
the toulouse sausages i had last night were lush


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> yes, _now_
> 
> just you wait, all those roast beefers will come out when it gets dar


 
your over confidence is your weakness


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Ms Red



It is like an itch you can't scratch isn't it? 

In other news the *buffalo sausages are these ones* and look great


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

off to the bank in a few moments


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is like an itch you can't scratch isn't it?
> 
> In other news the *buffalo sausages are these ones* and look great


I'd get them then 

Did you get _all _of them?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2010)

is today national sausage day or something?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Did you get _all _of them?



I am now the proud owner of approximately 4400g of sausages. 
This is in no way excessive.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is today national sausage day or something?


 
Amusingly (and irritatingly) the supermarket butcher had no idea it was National Sausage week. 
For a fleeting moment I nearly dragged him through the glass counter but restrained myself.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Amusingly (and irritatingly) the supermarket butcher had no idea it was National Sausage week.
> For a fleeting moment I nearly dragged him through the glass counter but restrained myself.




well i'll be, i never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am now the proud owner of approximately 4400g of sausages.
> This is in no way excessive.


How many actual sausages? 

Have you really got all those flavours?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> How many actual sausages?


hundreds of the buggers by the sound of it?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well i'll be, i never knew there was such a thing.


 
http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage-week-2010


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> How many actual sausages?
> 
> Have you really got all those flavours?



All the flavours, not sure how many but at a guess 70-80 in total + the 15 or so in the fridge (venison and pork chipolatas) at home. 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> well i'll be, i never knew there was such a thing.


 
The sausage marketing board will be knocking at my door soon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage-week-2010


i just found that and have been reading sausage facts.

i think badgers has largely been responsible for "_During the year to June 2010 we ate 186,210 tonnes of sausages worth £653.3million_"


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> All the flavours, not sure how many but at a guess 70-80 in total + the 15 or so in the fridge (venison and pork chipolatas) at home.


I thought I was wrong buying 52 all at once!  

I love you Badgers - this has made my day - please take a photo 

If only you had a mac, you could arrange them like del would've had his dodgy watches


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So the latest sausage news.......
> 
> Went to Waitrose, picked up Maris Piper potatoes, single cream and some Duchy beef gravy for when my attempt goes wrong.
> 
> ...



Waitrose - didn't realise you were so posh 

that said, that is a fine selection of sausages, fine enough to grace the kitchen of a Queen


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Amusingly (and irritatingly) the supermarket butcher had no idea it was National Sausage week.
> For a fleeting moment I nearly dragged him through the glass counter but restrained myself.


 
well restrained - but a strongly worded letter of complaint is in order imo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers is the sausage King


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

I still want to work for the Cress Marketing Board though.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Badgers is the sausage King


 
and we are loyal subjects of the King of Sausages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Waitrose - didn't realise you were so posh



The butcher counter at Sainsbury's round these parts is really shit and there is not a small butcher.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The butcher counter at Sainsbury's round these parts is really shit and there is not a small butcher.


 
there is no need to justify your action posho 










I go to Waitrose as well tbh


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I go to Waitrose as well tbh



It is much nicer isn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is much nicer isn't it?


not really. I reckon nicer and cheaper stuff can be had in butchers, bakers, greebgrocers and markets tbh.

Waitrose are ridiculously expensive. We popped in for a loaf and some juice, where were we, Bromley, and it was silly prices.

Badgers... photo of bangers!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Today just keeps on giving!!!!

http://sausageking.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers seen leaving Waitrose earlier:


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

I've haven't even been into Waitrose


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> not really. I reckon nicer and cheaper stuff can be had in butchers, bakers, greebgrocers and markets tbh.
> 
> Waitrose are ridiculously expensive. We popped in for a loaf and some juice, where were we, Bromley, and it was silly prices.
> 
> Badgers... photo of bangers!


 
I will do one later when they are all laid out


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Badgers seen leaving Waitrose earlier:




kittyP later tonight...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've haven't even been into Waitrose


you're not missing much, well apart from buffalo sausages - I wouldn't mind trying them tbf.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> you're not missing much, well apart from buffalo sausages - I wouldn't mind trying them tbf.


 
I wonder where the nearest one is


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

heh


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I wonder where the nearest one is


harrogate?



Badgers said:


> heh


ewwwww


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> harrogate?


 
probably. i might make a trip up there and get the waitrose treatment


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> probably. i might make a trip up there and get the waitrose treatment


 
They sell Marmite now too


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They sell Marmite now too


 
urgh!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm, I think there are more to get...

http://www.keziefoods.co.uk

Wildebeest Sausages
Bison Sausages
Blesbok Sausages
Kangaroo Sausages
Kudu Sausages (Is that even an animal?) 
Impala Sausages
Ostrich Sausages
Reindeer Sausages (Kitty would leave me for sure)
Springbuck Sausages


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

what the fuck is an impala?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what the fuck is an impala?


 
Some geezer called Vlad or something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what the fuck is an impala?


 
A kind of antelope I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some geezer called Vlad or something


 
Lol


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some geezer called Vlad or something


 




QueenOfGoths said:


> A kind of antelope I think



Thanks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They sell Marmite now too


That's M&S you're thinking of love


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hmmm, I think there are more to get...
> 
> http://www.keziefoods.co.uk
> 
> ...


 
I have seen a Kudu - another type of antelope, they have nice looking horns.

Gnu should be saved for steak


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That's M&S you're thinking of love


 
Ah yes, I remember now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I am thinking of ordering some sausages. 


Angus Beef & Guinness Sausages
Bison Sausages
Blesbok Sausages
Impala Sausages
Kangaroo Sausages
Kudu Sausages
Ostrich Italian Herb & Olive Sausages
Ostrich Sausages 
Reindeer Sausages 
Springbok Red Wine & Rosemary Sausages
Springbok Sausages
Venison Cranberry & Apple Sausages
Venison Sausages
Wild Boar & Apple Sausages
Wild Boar & Chive Sausages
Wild Boar Honey & Thyme Sausages 
Wild Boar Stilton & Spring Onion Sausages
Wild Game, Red Wine & Rosemary Sausages
Wildebeest Sausages 

3 packs (18 sausages) of each type 
Total of 342 sausages weighing 20,520g 
£132.00 delivered 
£0.39 per sausage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ok, I am thinking of ordering some sausages.
> 
> 
> Angus Beef & Guinness Sausages
> ...


 
You have got sausage madness!! 

I like the look of the Wild Boar ones though!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ok, I am thinking of ordering some sausages.
> 
> 
> Angus Beef & Guinness Sausages
> ...


you are surely taking the piss 

are you ordering a new freezer too?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Please do it? If you do, you will have purchased over 400 sausages today.

Then please film it when you tell your wife


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Please do it? If you do, you will have purchased over 400 sausages today.
> 
> Then please film it when you tell your wife


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2010)

badgers's dream date


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

fucking hell badgers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

I am trying to visualize the freezer space needed


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am trying to visualize the freezer space needed


a freezer


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

I can do you a good deal on a coldroom


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I can do you a good deal on a coldroom


 
Free trade in the drag, I like it!! 

I am not going to order the 'big kill' as there is no way of storing it all


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

20 minutes left 

what's everyone having for tea tonight?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

I think there might be a sausage party at Badgers' house


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

sausage party?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

didn't everyone get an invite?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sausage party


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what's everyone having for tea tonight?



Did you actually have sausages last night?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

I did, and for lunch, but tonight is steak.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I did, and for lunch, but tonight is steak.


 
Wicked


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2010)

I need to leave, but sausagegate is keeping me here!

At least I'll chuckle all the way home


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

Going now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Right, I am off too!!! 

Heavy bags to carry on the commute!


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Does not sound good in your drag NVP  Any other job news?


 
Sadly not. Despite being rushed off our feet, there's no guarantee this job will last till Xmas and I can't anything remotely worth applying for elsewhere. Bit of a sod really.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: buffaloes. I've had a buffalo steak before. Quite nice. You get them in India occasionally as an alternative to killing cows which is practically punishable by death in some states. Never had sausages made out of em mind.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds rough NVP. The job that is, not the Buffalo of course. Is there anything you can steal from work to lighten your mood?


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmm. Well there is a rather nice camera in there but it'd be missed, I think. We only just bought it and it cost 189 quid. Still, it'd repay a bit of me surplus value I s'pose ...


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

Other than that, the only other thing we've got is a large supply of disposable rubber gloves.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Other than that, the only other thing we've got is a large supply of disposable rubber gloves.


 
Can they be blown up like balloons?


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a fine idea. Boss out tomorrow so I shall experiment.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> This is a fine idea. Boss out tomorrow so I shall experiment.


 
Are they the stretchy ones? You can pull some right over your head and look like a chicken. Hours of mirth!! I once pulled one over my head and walked into a church service. Used to drink back then and stuff though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Re: buffaloes. I've had a buffalo steak before. Quite nice.


I've been trying (without success) to get one of our suppliers to take us here for the last couple of years.  I quite fancy the kobe wagyu burger or kangaroo steak


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been trying (without success) to get one of our suppliers to take us here for the last couple of years.  I quite fancy the kobe wagyu burger or kangaroo steak


 
That looks great. 

My sausage buffet is out. Sadly some have to be frozen


----------



## machine cat (Nov 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you actually have sausages last night?


 
Yes. I had Toulouse sausages with mash, mushy peas, yorkshire puds and gravy. 

Tonight I had a pizza


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

FRIDAY! It being friday makes me very happy. Now if I can get to work without it raining that'd be good.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Freeday Freeday Freeday!! 

Morning draggers 
Does look a bit rainy today though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Trying to get motivated and it is not happening. A day of data sorting and dealing with techtards is ahead. 

My lunch consists mainly of leftover sausages.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

woke up at 6.15, ready to go and get 'em, closed my eyes, just for a second, that second lasted until 7.45 

Friday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> woke up at 6.15, ready to go and get 'em, closed my eyes, just for a second, that second lasted until 7.45
> 
> Friday


 
Excellent napping skills sir! Did you leave enough time for a hearty breakfast?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

morning 

only four people in the office today. unfortunately one of them is the woman who doesn't like swearing so we're going to have to wait until lunchtime before we can use the cunt word


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually I have a pretty empty office today. Me, Corporate Man and Boss Man in to end the week. Boss Man normally there only in spirit (spirits) on a Friday


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent napping skills sir! Did you leave enough time for a hearty breakfast?


 
never really have breakfast on a school day - just a cup of tea


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

a quick bath and then I'm away 

will be doing some of this   http://www.nanowrimo.org/  on the way in


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Actually I have a pretty empty office today. Me, Corporate Man and Boss Man in to end the week. Boss Man normally there only in spirit (spirits) on a Friday


 
I'm going to have to give the people in my office nicknames.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

Got in without rain, but reckon it'll chuck down later by the looks of it. Early start means early finish though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to have to give the people in my office nicknames.


 
Yes you are, then you can rip into them on a public forum


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Morning!

Cuntboss is working from home, so should have a pretty relaxed day


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

ok, for starters the non sweary woman can be called Grandma...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Does Grandma drink her own body weight in tea every day and NEVER make a mess in the kitchen?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Does Grandma drink her own body weight in tea every day and NEVER make a mess in the kitchen?


 
yup!

what can I call the woman I joke around with resulting in everyone thinking we fancy each other?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what can I call the woman I joke around with resulting in everyone thinking we fancy each other?


 
Virtual Affair?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Virtual Affair?


 
hummm, maybe 

any other ideas?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

The Joker
Gossip Girl


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Virtual Affair's better. I can call the office funnyman The Joker.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Is he actually funny, or just a knob?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Virtual Affair's better. I can call the office funnyman The Joker.


 
How funny is he?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is he actually funny, or just a knob?


 
He's actually funny.



Badgers said:


> How funny is he?


 
He's more vulgar funny than wacky/dickhead funny.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 5, 2010)

No drag today - I'm on strike!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, next is the a bloke 30 years my senior, birthday the day before mine, likes the same books, politics and hobbies as me. He can be called Future Self.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No drag today - I'm on strike!


 
Are you Fiona Bruce?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Ok, next is the a bloke 30 years my senior, birthday the day before mine, likes the same books, politics and hobbies as me. He can be called Future Self.


 
Getting the hang of this now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No drag today - I'm on strike!


 
What are you doing with the day? 
Reading socialist literature?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

The rest are harder and require a bit more thought.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The rest are harder and require a bit more thought.


 
By 'harder' do you mean violent or quick with their fists? If this is the case and there is a chance they may read what you say about them, then 'a bit more thought' may be wise for the sake of your good looks?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No drag today - I'm on strike!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Ok, next is the a bloke 30 years my senior, birthday the day before mine, likes the same books, politics and hobbies as me. He can be called Future Self.


 
or Daddy


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What are you doing with the day?
> Reading socialist literature?


I bet they're all in their pants watching the telly 

(nah, think Ms T will go down the picket line )


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> By 'harder' do you mean violent or quick with their fists? If this is the case and there is a chance they may read what you say about them, then 'a bit more thought' may be wise for the sake of your good looks?


 
For one of them yes. She's hard as nails.

She was the one who appointed herself new team leader - that's something to go on.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> or Daddy


 
The thought of that makes me shudder


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> She was the one who appointed herself new team leader - that's something to go on.


 
Mein Führer?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mein Führer?


 
I like


----------



## Ms T (Nov 5, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I bet they're all in their pants watching the telly
> 
> (nah, think Ms T will go down the picket line )


 
Am off to shout at the scabs now.  Do you think there'll be a brazier?  Shall I take chestnuts?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Ms T seen later today


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Am off to shout at the scabs now.  Do you think there'll be a brazier?  Shall I take chestnuts?


 
Chris Moyles - Scab
Chris Evans - Scab 

shout at them for a start


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Am off to shout at the scabs now.  Do you think there'll be a brazier?  Shall I take chestnuts?


LOL  I'd take a brolly!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Chris Moyles - Scab
> Chris Evans - Scab
> 
> shout at them for a start


 
call them cunts too


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> call them cunts too


 
scab cunts


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

cunt scabs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> scab cunts


 
fat scab cunts


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

((((The Shipping Forecast))))


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> fat scab cunts


please shout this Ms T


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Biddly said:


> please shout this Ms T


 
^^^^ this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Biddly said:


> please shout this Ms T


 
I have an image of hundreds of well educated, well spoken people chanting 'fat scab cunts' while stamping their Birkenstocks in time


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

I've almost sorted out the work christmas meal 

Now I want to convince people that we don't have to give each other christmas cards, or do a stupid secret santa, and instead each give a tenner towards a charity


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Now I want to convince people that we don't have to give each other christmas cards, or do a stupid secret santa, and instead each give a tenner towards a charity


 
Email them all and get a vote? 
I can't avoid secret santa here sadly


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

have given myself the day in honour of my beer drinking activities last night


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Duvet day, holiday or sick day?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

__~


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

i think i have claimed it as flexi, not entirely sure as i sent the text last night when i couldn't see straight...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

A little over 100 posts to go people


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A little over 100 posts to go people


 
5000 today?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

easy


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> easy


 
easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i have claimed it as flexi, not entirely sure as i sent the text last night when i couldn't see straight...


 
Hee hee!!

I am feeling much better, still getting used to the tooth thing but enjoyed watching it fizz away in the steredent last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I've almost sorted out the work christmas meal


 
No mention about ours yet


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> No mention about ours yet


 
we are no longer going for a Brazilian 

Turkish now , Christmas Kebabbers


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Ours is usually a Sunday lunch somewhere, only livens up when everyone is 'refreshed'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

F1 practise soon


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

early lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Dunno.... 

Have leftover sausages to eat and it is raining out so will probably work through today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I can't avoid secret santa here sadly


 haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> F1 practise soon


...



Badgers said:


> fat scab cunts



?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

no idea what to have


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Biddly said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Will there be commentating? 
Guess not but does not really matter.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Raining here too


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Will there be commentating?
> Guess not but does not really matter.


Usually is isn't there?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Usually is isn't there?


 
Yeah, but are they on strike?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Raining here too


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know 

I'm going for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Right, pop to shop time (in rain) and then back to work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Left over pasta and doughnuts (not at the same time, obv.) today


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Some useful office phrases from the BBC:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7457287.stm


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

off for a walk around town


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Some useful office phrases from the BBC:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7457287.stm




i'm definitely using this one next week - _my door is open on this issue_


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Lets streamline that and get it actioned by close of play today


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Lets streamline that and get it actioned by close of play today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

The drag must be hard for the blokes sweeping up the leaves outside. 

Monday - Leaves everywhere, swept them up
Tuesday - Leaves everywhere, swept them up
Wednesday - Leaves everywhere, swept them up
Thursday - Leaves everywhere, swept them up
Friday - Leaves everywhere, swept them up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


get back to your fucking desk and get on with it!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> get back to your fucking desk and get on with it!!!!


 
i am at my desk and there is nothing to get on with


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i am at my desk and there is nothing to get on with


You can't have your cake and eat it, so you have to step up to the plate and face the music


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it, so you have to step up to the plate and face the music


 
you've swallowed a management-speak dictionary


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you've swallowed a management-speak dictionary


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

The weekend is so close I can taste it


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The weekend is so close I can taste it


 
but i think as you get closer it will look more like a lump of coal.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

80 posts to go


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 80 posts to go


 
79


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone planning to blow up Downing Street tonight?  I'll probably just go to the park


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

I might blow up Nandos


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Hold on people, hold on for just one minute!

I have just found £3 in the lining of my coat. Not had this coat on since last winter so had written this money off. 

What to do with it?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hold on people, hold on for just one minute!
> 
> I have just found £3 in the lining of my coat. Not had this coat on since last winter so had written this money off.
> 
> What to do with it?



you need to ask?

Sausages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you need to ask?
> 
> Sausages


 
There are none left apparently


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

You've caused a sausage shortage!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You've caused a sausage shortage!


 
OMG!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There are none left apparently


 


neonwilderness said:


> You've caused a sausage shortage!


 


marty21 said:


> OMG!


 
There are white haired grannies in knitted shawls crying 'cos they can't give their grandchildren sausage and mash for tea tonight....and it is all badgers fault!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are white haired grannies in knitted shawls crying 'cos they can't give their grandchildren sausage and mash for tea tonight....and it is all badgers fault!


 
When they find out about the gravy austerity measures I am proper fucked


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2010)

Early start this morning, and no boss this afternoon, so it could be fuckoffearly o'clock for me today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Only problem is that nobody can leave till we hit 5k posts


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm going at half 4, so get posting


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only problem is that nobody can leave till we hit 5k posts



^This


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm going at half 4, so get posting


 
Did you ever give any of the smaller kids a good 'posting' at school?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Heightist 




Maybe


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Over 10 minutes since last post!!
Come on people, we are better than this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

You snausage-scoffing, false-toothed, 1000-words-before-breakfast, redundant-librarian-past-future-self-kitchen-designing _knobbers_ are never going to make 5k today. You're all flabby and worn down it's a sad sad thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Sort it out


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 5, 2010)

going to see the cunty doctor inna bit, I'm thankfully in a fucking rotten mood.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> going to see the cunty doctor inna bit, I'm thankfully in a fucking rotten mood.


 
I saw a cunty doctor the other day. Unfortunately, I wasn't in a bad mood - I was in a crying uncontrollably mood  Hormones 

Good luck! Kill him in his smug face,


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sort it out


 
Fix up, melamine!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

The draggers are rallying


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Are you here to take the 5k glory?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

off to the bank again


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

might stick around and try to get the 5k


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2010)

Might go for a small wander. Is it still raining?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you here to take the 5k glory?


 
Damn straight, flooring-lighting-and-appliances


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

monte carlo or bust


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

5k may mean we are halfway to a new thread?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

fuck. i really need to get to the bank.

bank or 5k? bank or 5k?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

bank and 5k?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck. i really need to get to the bank.
> 
> bank or 5k? bank or 5k?


 
You'll never get the 5k, bundles. Just go to HSBC and accept your fate.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

if i go now chances are ill miss the 5k. if i stay for the 5k ill be late for my appointment.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You'll never get the 5k, bundles. Just go to HSBC and accept your fate.


 
ill get it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

tough choice


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Go to the bank, withdraw £5k and everyone is a winner?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> tough choice


 
tell me about it. on top of everything I also need a poo


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw a cunty doctor the other day. Unfortunately, I wasn't in a bad mood - I was in a crying uncontrollably mood  Hormones
> 
> Good luck! Kill him in his smug face,


 
i just aint gonna discuss fuck all with the cunt, i want my med cert and my script then I'm outta there. what a cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

This is fast descending into a farce


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Go to the bank, withdraw £5k and everyone is a winner?


 
ill need 5k first


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> tell me about it. on top of everything I also need a poo


 
I would suggest killing two birds with one stone, but I don't think the bank would appreciate it


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I would suggest killing two birds with one stone, but I don't think the bank would appreciate it


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

"I'd like to make a deposit"


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

well i've taken care of one problem


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well i've taken care of one problem


 
Had her rubbed out yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Had her rubbed out yeah?


 
sshh!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

right, I really need to get to the bank.

Nobody post anything until I get back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> i just aint gonna discuss fuck all with the cunt, i want my med cert and my script then I'm outta there. what a cunt.


 
Innit. I keep going there and telling them what I want with a Post-It with the difficult spellings on. Fuck 'em.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

1. Get 5k
2. ...
3. Profit!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> right, I really need to get to the bank.
> 
> Nobody post anything until I get back.





you aint the boss of me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you aint the boss of me


 
Who is in charge these days? 
With Sojjy gone it all seems a bit anarchic!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Let get 5k while he's out to spite him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

Good god this is tiring. I'd forgotten


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so very, very bored....plus I think my cardigan smells


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hold on people, hold on for just one minute!
> 
> I have just found £3 in the lining of my coat. Not had this coat on since last winter so had written this money off.
> 
> What to do with it?


 
Buy me a drink at The Albert later? I'll have a skirt on  AND I'll let your wife cop a feel 

bored bored bored

Oh QoG no!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> Buy me a drink at The Albert later? I'll have a skirt on  AND I'll let your wife cop a feel
> 
> bored bored bored
> 
> Oh QoG no!!!




Badgers, you *must* buy this lady a drink


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

cheap aren't I?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> cheap aren't I?


 
£3 is a lot to Badgers - he'll be thinking of how many sausages he could have bought with it


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought I told you not to post anything?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

at least im in time for the 5k


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

We were waiting for you you get back


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I thought I told you not to post anything?


 
you are not the boss of me,  etc etc


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

smart hair cut, yay!


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

pics or STFU


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> smart hair cut, yay!


 
wut? are you looking at me through the window?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> wut? are you looking at me through the window?


 
Hopefully you've got your pants on


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are not the boss of me,  etc etc


 
one day...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

10


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Hopefully you've got your pants on


 
naked at work friday


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We were waiting for you you get back


 
I saw what you said!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I saw what you said!


You're imagining things


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

6


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

The excitement is....exciting!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

I gotta pop out and see someone in 5 mins


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am so very, very bored....plus I think my cardigan smells


 
Is it that damp smell like you didn't dry it properly? I HATE THAT


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Nearly there


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers is gonna miss the 5k


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't care!

edit: well, I do a bit


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

there?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

40 mins to go


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

get


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it that damp smell like you didn't dry it properly? I HATE THAT


 
Erm....kind of. It's a kind of musty smell. It will be going in the washing basket when I get home


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

I feel a bit deflated


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

oooh


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm....kind of. It's a kind of musty smell. It will be going in the washing basket when I get home


 
Do you smell like a mad cat lady?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

I need someone to tell me an inflatable joke


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you smell like a mad cat lady?


 
Yeah.....but that is just my normal smell tbf!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I feel a bit deflated


 
Have some sausages to fill you up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> pics or STFU


i'm on the left


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah.....but that is just my normal smell tbf!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm....kind of. It's a kind of musty smell. It will be going in the washing basket when I get home


 
Sorry? I can't understand you with that lisping


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> With Sojjy gone it all seems a bit anarchic!!


I miss sojjy 



marty21 said:


> naked at work friday


PICS


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry? I can't understand you with that lisping


 
 I'll get you for that!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> naked at work friday


hope you've got the central heating on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'll get you for that!!


 
Teehee!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Bugger, got distracted!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hope you've got the central heating on


 
air con is on!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bugger, got distracted!!!!


 
Have you submitted a sausage and mash sculpture to Love Pork yet? 
http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage-week-2010


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

I am edging towards the door


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

Just me, The Joker and Future Self left. We've decided to shut up shop at 4:30


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you submitted a sausage and mash sculpture to Love Pork yet?
> http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage-week-2010


 
 

Sadly mine was eaten too quick for sculpture


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just me, The Joker and Future Self left. We've decided to shut up shop at 4:30


 
Boss Man stumbled off about 45mins ago so just me and Corporate Man here. He just stated that he is not staying late tonight


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope the pub isn't packed.


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2010)

POETic justice.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

A new version of 'I've had the time of my life' just came on SHIT FM just now and I nearly went to buy a gun


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

my work mate is going in 20, I'll have to work here til about 4.50 or lazyboss will have a nervous breakdown - having to deal with punters


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm on the fucking piss already.


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am edging towards the door


 
don't spend your £3 on me then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> don't spend your £3 on me then


 
Rates gone down?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm on the fucking piss already.


 
good work, I'll be on the piss by about 5.30 I reckon


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rates gone down?


 
desperate times


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm on the fucking piss already.


 
I am with you mentally


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> don't spend your £3 on me then


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2010)

Right I am outta here! Good weekend all.


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Can't even get a drink out of him, and I really wanted some Badger love tonight


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> desperate times


 
When have you and me ever had comfortable times


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> I really wanted some Badger love tonight


 
will this do?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Badger _love_........?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2010)

and on that note, I'm going


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Must be nearly time eh?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> Can't even get a drink out of him, and I really wanted some Badger love tonight


 
we all want Badger love


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

love does not mean sex


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> Can't even get a drink out of him, and I really wanted some Badger love tonight


 
game sett and match


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> love does not mean sex


 
I am married, assumed that the no sex was a given


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

You should come for a drink Pickman's Model 

Badge - it was to me my dear, it's this filthy lot that don't understad the depth of our friendship


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 5, 2010)

I just went sick at the bank call centre for offering me a barclaycard as a 'solution' to constantly being overdrawn  the CUNT.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I just went sick at the bank call centre for offering me a barclaycard as a 'solution' to constantly being overdrawn  the CUNT.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> Badge - it was to me my dear, it's this filthy lot that don't understad the depth of our friendship


 
Phew, if you though for a second that I harboured mucky thoughts about you or secretly lusted after you I would be mortified!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Phew, if you though for a second that I harboured mucky thoughts about you or secretly lusted after you I would be mortified!


 
yeh that your secret fantasies stood a chance of fulfilment.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh that your secret fantasies stood a chance of fulfilment.



Like a dagger through my heart Pickman's, like a fucking dagger


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

We can all have a dream


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Or a reserve


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

Reserves are good to have 

Reckon if I slept with my boss he'd give me a payout and I could leave this place and make my fortune elsewhere?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

That is the honourable option


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yer, he liked my 'look' today   (he's so lovely I couldn't  )


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2010)

Morning Dr


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2010)

not really in the mood to do anything today


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2010)

Morning! 



drcarnage said:


> not really in the mood to do anything today


Well it is Monday after all


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2010)

I can't even be arsed thinking of something to post.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2010)

I can't even


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2010)

lethargic drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Just back in from my 48hr drugfuelledorgyrepetitivebeat 5k party


----------



## the button (Nov 8, 2010)

Just me here today. Lalalalalalalalala.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Did u people ever see my unemployment blog?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Did u people ever see my unemployment blog?


 
I looked at it a few times - are you still updating it?

in other news, milk for my coffee had a best before date of November 1st 

It was nice knowing you all


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Did u rite it all like that?

Morning... wet, grey Monday came too soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah. Should update it really  

Don't expire, Mart! Spit!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Did u rite it all like that?
> 
> Morning... wet, grey Monday came too soon.


 
No I didn't  am post from phone so cutting self some splng slck.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah. Should update it really
> 
> Don't expire, Mart! Spit!


 
gentlemen never spit


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bleurgh. Whoever convinced me to go dancing on saturday night, im not impressed today 

Still chuffed I stopped a man from  punching a girl though......


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No I didn't  am post from phone so cutting self some splng slck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2010)

Morning all - I iz ill  My throat is all swollen and one side of my face is too which is making me ear and eye ache. Off to the quacks at 11.15am - in the rain - then back for duvet time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh no, is it connected to your dentist visit maybe? Hope not, and hope docs sort it out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Oh no, is it connected to your dentist visit maybe? Hope not, and hope docs sort it out.


 
I wondered that but the swelling is on the other side to where all the tooth work was. I think it is a throat infection/head cold (I am quite sniffly/sneezy too) but want to check it out with the docs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh and we have Nigel, the painter and decorater, here who is doing our downstairs. He is ever so nice and it'll look great when it is finished  but the paint fumes are making my headache worse.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh and we have Nigel, the painter and decorater, here who is doing our downstairs. He is ever so nice and it'll look great when it is finished  but the paint fumes are making my headache worse.


 
and you have the decorators in !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and you have the decorators in !


 
Lol


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol


 
oh you mean *actual* decorators


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and you have the decorators in !


"Nigel's here" would be a good euphemism too

Productive morning so far getting quotes for my car insurance renewal.  I should probably do some w*rk soon


----------



## the button (Nov 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> "Nigel's here" would be a good euphemism too



It's just another form of racism.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2010)

Are you a painter and decorator?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

I am at home to Nigel


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you a painter and decorator?


 
he's a good euphemism


----------



## the button (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I am at home to Nigel


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

we have sewage back up in the back office ! this is not a euphemism  - stinks in there, not going anyway near there today, the photocopier can fuck off - sadly it's ok in this office so no shut down 

*prays for more sewage in front office*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2010)

I am back from the docs - got a bad case of tonsilitis which is 'depressing' my eardrum  So penicillin and ibuprofen for me for the next few days!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Aw rubbish queeny, but glad they diagnosed it - penicillin should sort out your sore throat in a couple days though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 8, 2010)

no sewerage in my back office today, i'm glad to say. altho feeling a bit feeble after throwing up at 1am this morning. meh!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I am at home to Nigel


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2010)

Dying today
Sleep soon though


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

managed to avoid the world's most annoying tenant today, when I saw him on the street - nipped into a shop for a few minutes


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2010)

Some little shits forged another member of staffs signature on some paperwork, and when they pull them up on it, he blamed it on me....... Cheeky little fuck.


----------



## the button (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> managed to avoid the world's most annoying tenant today, when I saw him on the street - nipped into a shop for a few minutes



Customer service.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
When you welcomed me back with such heartfeltedness the other day I remembered that PM you invited me to send you once about leaking


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

the button said:


> Customer service.


 
they come  first


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no sewerage in my back office today, i'm glad to say. altho feeling a bit feeble after throwing up at 1am this morning. meh!


 
overdo it or actually ill? 

Hope the drugs work QoG!! 

I was gonna go get my body fat checked, but went outside and it was too cold


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 8, 2010)

I am at work on the comedown from hell after tearing the arse out of the weekend in Manchester, was it ever worth MMmm I think so

But year  its dragging


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

oh dear  Can you leave at 4 or something? :\


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 8, 2010)

zenie said:


> oh dear  Can you leave at 4 or something? :\



Yeah hun was in at 8am back home and to bed for max Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2010)

Still not in the mood today and Grandma is pissing me off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 8, 2010)

zenie said:


> overdo it or actually ill?


had a couple of pints but nothing like enough to have caused this.

want to be at home in bed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2010)

Nigel has gone for the day (still not a euphamism sadly!). He was really concerned that he was using the wrong colour "Erm....it's very dark!" he kept coming in to tell me "Yeah that is exactly what I wanted" I kept reassuring him!

Here it is (this actually makes it look lighter, it is a dark plum colour really)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice  What was it before?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2010)

Could sleep now.
Only an hour left hopefully. 
Home, dinner, sleep and nothing else.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Fucking hell it's almost dark! I've only just got up, it feels like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice  What was it before?


 
White...ish with a kind of light teracotta 'feature' wall

Like this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh shut _up_ Xmas decs _and_ snow


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Yeah hun was in at 8am back home and to bed for max Zzzzzzzzz


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> had a couple of pints but nothing like enough to have caused this.
> 
> want to be at home in bed.



*strokes poorly boys' hair lovingly*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2010)

Leaving soon
Sleep soon 
zzzzzz


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

dull meeting with dull lazyboss


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> dull meeting with dull lazyboss


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2010)

Bye winners


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bye winners


 
see yz tomorrow for more fun and japes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Big effort to get outta bed today. Could have really easily called in sick and slept the day away. Too much to do today though 

Loseday starts well


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

morning 

I realised that last week I forgot to give two people nicknames. I gave it some thought on the train and one of them is exactly like the dad in South Park's 'Elementary School Musical' so he can be called South Park Dad and the woman who works part time can be called Part Timer.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

So we've got:

South Park Dad
Part-Timer
The Joker
Future Self
Grandma
Mein Fuhrer
Virtual Affair


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

Good work 


Cuntboss offered to make everyone a cup of tea this morning, she's clearly up to something


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

"clear your desk"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 9, 2010)

mm, good night's sleep, training course drag today, just debating whether to cycle or bus it?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

blurgh! why is it only Tuesday?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> "clear your desk"


Fortunately we've not had one of those chats for a while.  If she was leaving I'd be having more than tea


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Grandma and Virtual Affair are pissing me off today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2010)

Morning *cough* all *sniff*.

Still at home with the lurgi. Am staying resolutely in bed only emerging for cups of tea!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

make us one while your up will ya? 

cheers, ta, magic


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Grandma and Virtual Affair are pissing me off today.


 
Any particular reason, or just in general?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> make us one while your up will ya?
> 
> cheers, ta, magic


 
it'll have germs in it!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Any particular reason, or just in general?


 
They're just talking absolute shite.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> it'll have germs in it!


 
I'm not fussy. And they might get me off work for a few days


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 9, 2010)

urrrrghhhh somebody kill me now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> They're just talking absolute shite.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 9, 2010)

on the good news i have a passport interview this week, so can has passport then can make me some pussydollar.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> blurgh! why is it only Tuesday?


^ this 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning *cough* all *sniff*.
> 
> Still at home with the lurgi. Am staying resolutely in bed only emerging for cups of tea!


you need to train Mr K to make you tea, then you don't have to get up at all


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

pussydollar


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> ^ this
> 
> you need to train Mr K to make you tea, then you don't have to get up at all


 
I should...not sure where he is at the moment, hiding from Nigel the Painter I imagine!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> you need to train Mr K to make you tea


 
I can't see that ending well for anyone


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I should...not sure where he is at the moment, hiding from Nigel the Painter I imagine!


 
I first read that as Nigel the Panther, and I wasn't surprised that Mr K would be hiding from him.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Seeing as South Park Dad and Mein Fuhrer aren't here I won't get into trouble for listening to my mp3 - so instead of violence I solved the problem with breakcore


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

where's my fucking tea QOG???


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> where's my fucking tea QOG???




^^^^^ This  x infinity


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ^^^^^ This  x infinity


 
She's obviously not pulling her weight.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> She's obviously not pulling her weight.


 
probably expecting Mr K to make the tea  

that cat needs a union imo


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

poor sod


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> poor sod


 
being forced to make tea, and being harassed by panthers


it's just not on


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> being forced to make tea, and being harassed by panthers
> 
> 
> it's just not on


 


I'm on the phone to the police right now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

I think I might make some tea, unless Mr K can come up and sort it out?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Meh
Blah
Bored
Stuff to do
Hate world more


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> where's my fucking tea QOG???



I drank it 



marty21 said:


> probably expecting Mr K to make the tea
> 
> that cat needs a union imo



He is too busy keeping his suspicious liitle cat eyes on Nigel to make tea....plus he gets fur in the cups.



neonwilderness said:


> I think I might make some tea, unless Mr K can come up and sort it out?



He plucked a feather out of the sofa yesterday, will that do?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I drank it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

you said fur and cups in the same sentence - now i have the horn


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I drank it


 
Well you'll just have to make me another one!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you said fur and cups in the same sentence - now i have the horn


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He plucked a feather out of the sofa yesterday, will that do?


 
Not really


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Still no tea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Still only just past 2pm


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Still no tea


 
I think we should start some sort of petition


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still only just past 2pm


 
This day is nearly as long as longcat


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Banana might help?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Banana might help?


 
hard and green?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we should start some sort of petition


 
or we could proper kick off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> hard and green?


 
Nope... 

Yellow and middle to soft


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nope...
> 
> Yellow and middle to soft


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

I do have a slightly green one in my desk drawer.  I'll have to hassle Mr ManFlu into putting the kettle on.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Padawan Learner is back from holiday in Portugal  for 8 days before he swans off for 14 days in India


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

I might take Friday off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I might take Friday off


 
You should take Friday off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a days worth of flexi hours


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

How about Monday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

Could do either.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

don't want to be here don't want to be here don't want to be here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Two hours (ish) to drag through now


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2010)

The cheek of my boss never fails to astound me......


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> The cheek of my boss never fails to astound me......


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> The cheeks on my boss never fail to arouse me......


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> The cheek of my boss never fails to astound me......


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

That squeaky Matt Goss never fails to astound me......


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That squeaky Matt Goss never fails to astound me......


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That squeaky Matt Goss never fails to astound me......


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Talking of which....

6k this week or is that too eager?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

the rate we're posting today, a bit too eager.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> don't want to be here don't want to be here don't want to be here


 
I'm with you brother !


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Talking of which....
> 
> 6k this week or is that too eager?


 
easy now,


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll have to hassle Mr ManFlu into putting the kettle on.


He's not getting the hint.  Obviously "It's your turn to put the kettle on" is too subtle for him


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> easy now,


 
Down with this sort of thing


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm with you brother !


 
I'm pretty fed up today.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He's not getting the hint.  Obviously "It's your turn to put the kettle on" is too subtle for him


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm pretty fed up today.


 
I'm beginning to look around for something else tbf - been here a year already - restless


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
I've dumped a tray of cups on his desk now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> the rate we're posting today, a bit too eager.


 


drcarnage said:


> easy now,


 


neonwilderness said:


> Down with this sort of thing



Lack of ambition ^


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm beginning to look around for something else tbf - been here a year already - restless


 
I've been looking for something for the past year. I've been here for two years and I'm bored out of my mind. Grandma has been here for 22 

Managed to get my second rejection letter the other day - so at least these places are getting my applications.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've dumped a tray of cups on his desk now


 
 cheeky bastard


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

We really need a 'Your day at work' thread soon


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We really need a 'Your day at work' thread soon


 
We just need a vauled and well loved poster to create one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We really need a 'Your day at work' thread soon


Review of the drag?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cheeky bastard


 
I can see this becoming a battle of wits


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm so slow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm so slow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage seems to have found a new moaning about work thread 

(((us)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

(((him)))


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm staying here.

This new thread won't last.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

At ease people


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

15 mins


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

15 minutes then I'm off


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

i can taste the beer already


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i can taste the beer already


 
tastes like victory


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

soon people, soon now


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

4 minutes


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

who only works til 10 to 5?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> who only works til 10 to 5?


 
I leave early to "catch a train"


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2010)

Right, time to feed the addiction


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I leave early to "catch a train"


That's the excuse of everyone I work with


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Right, it's basically 5 now, I'm off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Right, it's basically 5 now, I'm off




I'm the only one who has to physically clock in and out aren't I?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Offski


----------



## the button (Nov 9, 2010)

Cuntski.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Coldski


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 9, 2010)

Steinski And The Mass Media 



training course was drag-to-fuck 

and not allowed to go pub cos the boss says i'm still in the vomit-zone from sunday night


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm the only one who has to physically clock in and out aren't I?


 
I do as well, but it is a 'honesty' system   I appear to have worked until 5.15


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

Late start is good  
Off to a conference which is less good 

Long day ahead as off to see Chelsea/Fulham tonight. Can't be arsed right now but will enjoy it later no doubt.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

morning 

Virtual Affair was in before me today. She's never early. Never. 

Imposter? clone?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> Virtual Affair was in before me today. She's never early. Never.
> 
> Imposter? clone?


 
Did you chair look like it had been sniffed?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you chair look like it had been sniffed?


 


I'm going to spend the day trying to find out what this clone is up to.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to spend the day trying to find out what this clone is up to.


 
Maybe it's a conspiracy and someone's changed all the clocks and you're late?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe it's a conspiracy and someone's changed all the clocks and you're late?


 
I thought about that but others were surprised - no, shocked - by her early arrival. I think it's obvious that this imposter got everything right except that one thing.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

I've mentioned this to "her" and she called me a "fucking nutter".


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

She's on to you now


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

I just need concrete evidence of her plot to take over the world before I do anything too rash.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2010)

shocking start to the day, I arrived early, I was here BEFORE 9! I don't know what has come over me, I may be coming down with something, or having some sort of breakdown, hopefully tomorrow, normaol service will be resumed and I'll stroll in about 9.30


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> shocking start to the day, I arrived early, I was here BEFORE 9! I don't know what has come over me, I may be coming down with something, or having some sort of breakdown, hopefully tomorrow, normaol service will be resumed and I'll stroll in about 9.30


 
Another one!

You're one of these alien insectoids who are planning the enslavement of mankind aren't you?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Another one!
> 
> You're one of these alien insectoids who are planning the enslavement of mankind aren't you?


 
after I've had my morning coffee


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> after I've had my moaning coffee


 *corrected for you*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*


 
the moaning coffee is the first of the day, after that I'n brightness and light the WHOLE DAY


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the moaning coffee is the first of the day, after that I'n brightness and light the WHOLE DAY


 
to paraphrase madness, you're as bright as the day is long, the longer the daylight the more you shine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

Still no resolution to tea-gate


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

Today will drag I think, quite a bit!

Morning 


marty21 said:


> I do as well, but it is a 'honesty' system   I appear to have worked until 5.15


I really should sort this out with someone I trust.



Badgers said:


> Long day ahead as off to see Chelsea/Fulham tonight. Can't be arsed right now but will enjoy it later no doubt.


At Craven Cottage?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Still no resolution to tea-gate


 
You need to sort this out mate.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You need to sort this out mate.


 
Well I'm not backing down. There's a couple of visitors due in later, so worst case I'll wait until then and cuntboss will beast him into making drinks.  He's scared of her so will back down straight away


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm starting to feel chrtismassy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Well I'm not backing down. There's a couple of visitors due in later, so worst case I'll wait until then and cuntboss will beast him into making drinks.  He's scared of her so will back down straight away


 
He's probably on another forum complaining about you bullying him into making drinks.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm starting to feel chrtismassy


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> He's probably on another forum complaining about you bullying him into making drinks.


Probably.  I'm always making drinks then having to hassle him into returning the favour though


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm starting to feel chrtismassy


 
There's a house on my way home that already have Christmas lights up outside


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't help it.. I don't know what's wrong with me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> At Craven Cottage?


 
Nah, Stamford Bridge. Boss Man had a spare ticket. He did mention stopping at Nandos before the game which made me shudder, an sure I can change that plan.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

was wondering for a moment if I'd be dining alone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2010)

Morning all - back in work today, still feeling rough but glad to be up and about a bit more.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - back in work today, still feeling rough but glad to be up and about a bit more.


 
Well enough to put the kettle on?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah, Stamford Bridge. Boss Man had a spare ticket. He did mention stopping at Nandos before the game which made me shudder, an sure I can change that plan.


 
What do you have against Nandos?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Well enough to put the kettle on?


 
I am attempting to cough pathetically until my colleague does that for me!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am attempting to cough pathetically until my colleague does that for me!


 
I might try that too, but it'll probably fall on deaf ears.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

I caved in and made one


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What do you have against Nandos?


It's completely irrational... I still don't get it.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> It's completely irrational... I still don't get it.


 
I need to be enlightened.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

I once went to Nandos and it wasn't that good.  True story.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2010)

a few years ago, the Whinging Liberal Middle Class residents of Stoke Newington launched a spectacularly unsuccessful campaign to stop Nando's opening in Church Street (Chattering classes HQ) i Accused their FB group of being racist for the lols - they were up in arms - I have loads of black friends etc etc 

it opened 

the world didn't end 

I'm sure they all pop in there now


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 10, 2010)

nandos is pretty rank tbh. chicken is all dry and horrible.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What do you have against Nandos?


 
Hate


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hate


 
Why?

I'm not a big fan of their food but don't hate it as much as say, Subway or Pret.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a few years ago, the Whinging Liberal Middle Class residents of Stoke Newington launched a spectacularly unsuccessful campaign to stop Nando's opening in Church Street (Chattering classes HQ) i Accused their FB group of being racist for the lols - they were up in arms - I have loads of black friends etc etc
> 
> it opened
> 
> ...


 
to be fair, i think a lot of people were as/more annoyed about what happened with the vortex as the fact of a nandos opening up on the site. altho i do think you're also correct about the wiberal hand wringers and the yummy mummys.

fucking stupid day here, server change-over on monday eve, no-one was told so IT chaos yesterday and it isn't much better today. took me an hour to send an email this morning, the fucking pc is so slow 

and new boss just called me to say that they're handing out prosepctive redundancy notices for consultation with union to protect themselves and he didn't want me to hear this from any of my soon-to-be-work-colleagues and not to worry cos my new post will be safe.... good time to change jobs paulie t


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

Shit chicken, shit prices and shit service aside the morning is done. Back to the office for boredom and a sandwich now.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> to be fair, i think a lot of people were as/more annoyed about what happened with the vortex as the fact of a nandos opening up on the site. altho i do think you're also correct about the wiberal hand wringers and the yummy mummys.


 yeah it was the vortex.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of their food but don't hate it as much as say, Subway or Pret.


 
My theory is that when you order at Nandos they run down to KFC, buy the chicken, take the coating off, dry it out, serve it to you and charge you triple the KFC price.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2010)

I've just made a cup of tea. For me. All for me. Alone!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

wtf is this "Your day at work" imposter thread then? eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wtf is this "Your day at work" imposter thread then? eh?


 
Burn it. Burn it to hell!! 

Btw I had a dream last night that you were in the Radio Times 'cos you were in a film about ice skaters! There was a pic of you in a very fetching all in one red and gold outfit


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just made a cup of tea. For me. All for me. Alone!




There is currently Gareth Keenan style investigation going on into missing cutlery


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My theory is that when you order at Nandos they run down to KFC, buy the chicken, take the coating off, dry it out, serve it to you and charge you triple the KFC price.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There is currently Gareth Keenan style investigation going on into missing cutlery


 
We have a cutlery thief too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wtf is this "Your day at work" imposter thread then? eh?


 
An unoriginal poor relation.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> We have a cutlery thief too.


 
Cuntboss keeps going on about people checking their drawers for missing spoons.  I think she's planted them on someone.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw I had a dream last night that you were in the Radio Times 'cos you were in a film about ice skaters! There was a pic of you in a very fetching all in one red and gold outfit


sounds appealing, red and gold lycra. can't skate for buttons mind.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

I had my photo taken with this today...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I had my photo taken with this today...


 
a cardboard cutout?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> a cardboard cutout?


 
The real thing. 
I would post the picture here but would get mocked.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The real thing.
> I would post the picture here but would get mocked.


were you holding it up to the sky and shouting and that?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> were you holding it up to the sky and shouting and that?


 
I was not allowed to touch it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was not allowed to touch it


so you didn't get the chance to drink champagne from it either? bad deal 

let's see the pics anyhoo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
Awww, fair does that is very, very cool!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

Photo of a photo so not very good.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2010)

Why can't I work in our London office? 



> We have evacuated staff working at Millbank Tower this afternoon due to protesters disrupting the security of the building.
> 
> Managers who have team members working at Millbank today should contact them to check they are safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was not allowed to touch it


did you touch it sneakily... round the back with your pinkie?



Badgers said:


>


That's a lot of blue in that picture


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

It was Barclays people and the photo came in a blue paper frame. 

They had security watching me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That's a lot of blue in that picture


not just the cup and the background but badger's shirt and tie combo add to the overall blueness. very conservative?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking, very Chelsea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

FuckOffFuckOff!! 

I was dressed for the occasion


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

_blue is the colour, badgers is my name, we're all together and winning is our aim......_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2010)

I am mostly scared of catching Malaria tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

10 mins... woohoo


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2010)

Nearly time to go, finally!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2010)

potaters


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2010)

15 to go.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Yawn yawn yawn!! 

Friday Eve is upon us which is good. Pissing down with rain and looks like it will be all day, this is less good  

Good night at the football. Shame Chelsea won but kudos to Stamford Bridge, it is a great ground.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2010)

Hung over. Blowing a fucking gale out there. Today's gonna be fun.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

It is pretty horrid out. Forecast seems to think that it will be over by the end of the day, fingers crossed. 

Meeting an old work mucker for a quick pint tonight. Hopefully not a late one and then last sleep before the weekend festivities


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

had a few cocktails last night, two for one ftw 

had a difficult meeting with a tenant from about 4-5 as well, so cocktails were welcome


thursday - the weekend looks a lot closer now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Never gonna make the 6k by end of tomorrow are we? Oh well, should make that milestone next week. 

Slow, steamed up bus is annoying today. Might crack out the Angry Birds soon


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

morning 

Virtual Affair is in early again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> Virtual Affair is in early again


 
You need to start tracking this closely.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm getting really suspicious about the whole thing. If it happens again tomorrow I'll know something serious is up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Might crack out the Angry Birds soon


I've been neglecting that lately. Plants vs Zombies is pretty good too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm getting really suspicious about the whole thing. If it happens again tomorrow I'll know something serious is up.


Has she been asking unusually leading questions about benefits?  She might be a DSS clone


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm getting really suspicious about the whole thing. If it happens again tomorrow I'll know something serious is up.


 
Could you arrive earlier tomorrow then watch to see her arrive?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Has she been asking unusually leading questions about benefits?  She might be a DSS clone


 
Just one or two, but that was before this whole coming to work early thing started.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been neglecting that lately. Plants vs Zombies is pretty good too.


 
Yeah, have pretty much sorted the first AB game. Still trying to clear all the levels with three stars but I think that is never gonna happen. Got the Halloween version now and about halfway through. Damn though egg stealing pigs with their evil laughs


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Could you arrive earlier tomorrow then watch to see her arrive?


 
I was thinking of planting some sort of tracking device on her, but your idea may be a bit easier.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Padawan Learner is late in today.
A lame excuse about taking his daughter to the hospital or something.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

tish!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just one or two, but that was before this whole coming to work early thing started.


 
"Further investigations"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

coffee and chocolate croissant ftw


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

time for another brew?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

I had two big coffees this morning. 
On the water now until about 6pm when I shall be imbibing a couple of pints here.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

oh and the difficult meeting yesterday was partly caused by fuckwit manager - who treated them badly apparently 

*shakes fist at all fuckwit managers*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

Future self has just nipped out for a smoke so I've put a copy of Tony Blair's book (from the bookclub thing we have) on his desk for the lulz


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

today is my friday, and I have cake, and I had a good morning at college, and I like today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Future self has just nipped out for a smoke so I've put a copy of Tony Blair's book (from the bookclub thing we have) on his desk for the lulz



Excellent skills  



Biddly said:


> today is my friday, and I have cake, and I had a good morning at college, and I like today



This is all good Biddles. 
I am really looking forward to the weekend


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

hehe. He called me lots of naughty words, picked up the book with a teatowel and returned it to the bookclub, making sure the coast was clear so nobody saw him with it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Blair


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> today is my friday, and I have cake, and I had a good morning at college, and I like today


grrr!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

What else is on lunch menus apart from cake? 

Mine is three rolls with ham, cheese, mayo and mustard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> grrr!!!!


 
haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> grrr!!!!


I've been doing very long hours, and need to do stuff at home 

oh cake wasn't for lunch, it's gone now.

I've got muffins, pate, cheese and pears.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

Pickman's model;11227011]haha :D[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Paulie Tandoori said:


> grrr!!!!


.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

tea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2010)

Morning - have dragged myself in but am still feeling ropey so have hatched a cunning plan to work at home tomorrow!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

the pointless crap conversation has started


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> the pointless crap conversation has started


 
Is this another FR thread or people in your office?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2010)

Someone has been cooking fish in the microwave at work and the rest room stinks! It's been like it for three days now.

Plus the penecillin tablets I am taking keep disolving in my mouth before I can swallow them properly and they taste foul.

AND I am having to do possibly the most boring job in the office, even more boring than filing, though this is part of my cunning plan to get to work at home tomorrow so I shouldn't really moan!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is this another FR thread or people in your office?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Someone has been cooking fish in the microwave at work and the rest room stinks! It's been like it for three days now.


 
Has your office got a false ceiling? 
You could get a tin of sardines and pop them up there?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

have a pickled onion flavour corn snack on my desk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2010)

Btw I would like to announce that I am a prize winning poet!

Oh yes....I have won second prize in the Berkshire Pubs Week Limerick competition. You were given the first line "There once was a drinker of ale" and had to then provide the beer related rest. There were....a number of entries I have been assured (well me, the winner and Mr. QofG's, who is most disgruntled that he didn't win, at least!) and my prize of three bottles of Butts Brewery beer arrived last night. Here is my winning ode

"There once was a drinker of ale
Who asked at a pub in Dentdale
Do you serve T'Owd Tup,
Cos I fancy a sup
And my thirst is becoming wholesale!"

I thank you!!


----------



## the button (Nov 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yes....I have won second prize in the Berkshire Pubs Week Limerick competition.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Wicked Qoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2010)

the button said:


>


 
That was me last night when the CAMRA bloke brought round my beer! Though I was wearing a rather less fetching dressing gown.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw I would like to announce that I am a prize winning poet!
> 
> Oh yes....I have won second prize in the Berkshire Pubs Week Limerick competition. You were given the first line "There once was a drinker of ale" and had to then provide the beer related rest. There were....a number of entries I have been assured (well me, the winner and Mr. QofG's, who is most disgruntled that he didn't win, at least!) and my prize of three bottles of Butts Brewery beer arrived last night. Here is my winning ode
> 
> ...


top drawer, limericks about drinking ale, i approve


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

Hurrah


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Right, I am off for a stroll now. 
What interesting things will be in the charity shop I wonder?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw I would like to announce that I am a prize winning poet!
> 
> Oh yes....I have won second prize in the Berkshire Pubs Week Limerick competition. You were given the first line "There once was a drinker of ale" and had to then provide the beer related rest. There were....a number of entries I have been assured (well me, the winner and Mr. QofG's, who is most disgruntled that he didn't win, at least!) and my prize of three bottles of Butts Brewery beer arrived last night. Here is my winning ode
> 
> ...



excellent dragging news


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

biblical outside  

pleas stop by 4.30, please!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Mental rain!!! 

Stopped in SW18 now but I am wet! Lasted my lunch hour now sun


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

sunny in nw5


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

monster munch for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

It is blue skies now here too. 
Just had 45 minutes of torrential rain. 

Nothing in the charity shop of interest but I did pick up some nice handmade cards for 30p each


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

*checks out window*

still cloudy here


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

how is it only half past two???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

In a shocking turn of events, I'm only just having my lunch.  So hopefully it'll be a short afternoon.


Also, teagate is now entering day 3


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

im going to make tea just for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm being a tea martyr at the moment.  Might give in later and hassle him again tomorrow when there's a full office


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Also, teagate is now entering day 3


Have you not had tea for 3 days?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Have you not had tea for 3 days?


 
Last cup was Tuesday afternoon.  Mr ManFlu who was due to make the next round has been on strike.  However he has just relented, probably due to my relentless threats


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Kit-Kat


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

Rhubarb & custard


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Oooh, my little sister moves to London next week with her family


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

we're never going to make it to 6k


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

We could get some temps in?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Or we could outsource the whole thing?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We could get some temps in?


 
we need people to do a night shift


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Or we could outsource the whole thing?


 
i think you'll have to justify the cost of outsourcing before we decide to do so


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> we need people to do a night shift


 
Double time?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

If Sojjy was here she would know


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

damp and dismal here now


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Double time?


 
you signing up?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

The clouds have just opened again


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

half an hour


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

10 mins


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> you signing up?


 
Depends on the conditions


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> 10 mins





just been out to look at a fence 


kill me now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> half an hour


Make sure DSS clone doesn't follow you to the pub station



Biddly said:


> 10 mins


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
^^^ this


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

help... do any of you do that online supermarket thingymebob? If I did one now could they deliver it tomorrow morning or no?

I feel like shite, but really need some things from the shops


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Edging towards the door here too.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> help... do any of you do that online supermarket thingymebob? If I did one now could they deliver it tomorrow morning or no?
> 
> I feel like shite, but really need some things from the shops



not sure, we usually book a slot - might cost ££££s for quick delivery


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Edging towards the door here too.




Only me, Mr ManFlu and Cuntboss in this afternoon.  I might not make it to 5.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not sure, we usually book a slot - might cost ££££s for quick delivery


 might have to just drag myself round the shops then.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Depends on the conditions


 
Double pay and no one to make tea for.



neonwilderness said:


> Make sure DSS clone doesn't follow you to the pub station


 


Now you're making me paranoid


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> might have to just drag myself round the shops then.


 
shopping drag


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Also, teagate is now entering day 3



someone needs to be killed in the FACE


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now you're making me paranoid


Have you been claiming pints on expenses?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> might have to just drag myself round the shops then.


 
Tesco have slots from 10am tomorrow now


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> shopping drag


I strangely like food shopping, but not when I feel like this


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> help... do any of you do that online supermarket thingymebob? If I did one now could they deliver it tomorrow morning or no?
> 
> I feel like shite, but really need some things from the shops



Try Asda. We get next day deliveries from them but we normally book the afternoon/evening slots.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tesco have slots from 10am tomorrow now



^^ this is good Biddly news


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tesco have slots from 10am tomorrow now


really?

that would mean I could go straight home tonight


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> someone needs to be killed in the FACE


He gave in this afternoon.  Revenge will be forthcoming tomorrow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't remember my password that I set up about 5 years ago


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He gave in this afternoon.  Revenge will be forthcoming tomorrow.


 
I can't remember what the problem was now, but I'm very pleased for you, I think


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you been claiming pints on expenses?


 
er.... no


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I can't remember my password that I set up about 5 years ago


 
princessBiddly?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

12 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> 12 minutes


 
20 minutes 

are you using the old 

I have to leave early to catch a train nonsense excuse


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Mind you, if I could be arsed getting here at 8 in the morning - I could go at 4 everyday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I can't remember my password that I set up about 5 years ago


 
CakeCakeCake


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I can't remember what the problem was now, but I'm very pleased for you, I think


 
Mr ManFlu trying to get out of his tea making round.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 20 minutes
> 
> are you using the old
> 
> I have to leave early to catch a train nonsense excuse


 
Been using it for two years 

Besides, I get here at 8 most days.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu trying to get out of his tea making round.


 
oh yeah, that fucker 

*shakes fist*


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> er.... no


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Been using it for two years
> 
> Besides, I get here at 8 most days.


 
what there's only 1 train ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I can't remember my password that I set up about 5 years ago


 
CakeCakeCake


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what there's only 1 train ?


 
special train innit


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

5 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

Locking doors


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

I will leave in 8 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

everyone had fucked off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2010)

bye


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

I am leaving imminently


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

bye - pint on the way home I reckon 


maybe 2


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2010)

still here


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

thank you Badgers, this has saved my evening. Now I just need to feel well enough to cycle home.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2010)

Jesus, the gale's got worse if anything. I'm thinking of outsourcing myself to India.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

May as well stay til 6... it's a round number


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2010)

pizza has arrived

I am at home 

about to eat pizza

this is a a good thing


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

I am home now, shopping coming tomorrow morning, then off to greengrocers and cookingcookingcooking 

enjoy your pizza marty


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> still here


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> about to eat pizza


 
I've been lured to my parents on the promise of Chinese takeaway. There's now rumours of mince and dumplings


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been lured to my parents on the promise of Chinese takeaway. There's now rumours of mice and dumplings


 
*corrected for you*


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

That might explain why it's taking so long


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2010)

no one doing nights then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2010)

Well volunteered.  You can see what virtual affair is up to in the morning.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Gah, tired!!!!

Freeday though...... 

One more morning, one more lunch, one short afternoon and then it is all gravy. Lots to do today but nothing that can't be ignored till Monday


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

glorious glorious Friday, I think lazy fuckwit manager is off this afternoon, the atmosphere in the office lifts substantially when he isn't around.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

morning 

VA is in early again. Something's definately up


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2010)

gammy eye on my day off... I'm sure there's a rule against this!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Morning 



drcarnage said:


> VA is in early again. Something's definately up


You should have done the night shift


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Biddly said:


> gammy eye on my day off... I'm sure there's a rule against this!


 
Grrrrr ^ 

That is no good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

Biddly said:


> gammy eye on my day off... I'm sure there's a rule against this!


 
Boo!!

I am working at home today - thank fuck - but my throat/ear seems worse. The whole of the right side of my face feels swollen. I'm getting fed up with this now!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Padawan Learner is not in today.
He flies to India next week (Tuesday or Wednesday) with his wife and kiddie. 
Last night he finds out that wife and kiddie have not even applied for their visas yet!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> You should have done the night shift


 
Maybe 

The good news is that today is Grandma's non-working Friday so we can swear and act childish.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

The drag is fierce today people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

I may make Nigel and myself some tea or coffee in a moment. Then have a sleep!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

We need a weekend thread or something


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

drove in today, no delays apart from minor delays near highbury corner


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 12, 2010)

ouch! pubbage last night leading to dazzled vision today. fried egg sarnie and coffee so far so good. half day as off to preston this pm. you bastards!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> drove in today, no delays apart from minor delays near highbury corner


traffic was mental down towards new north road wasn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> traffic was mental down towards new north road wasn't it?


 
that runs up to Essex Road doesn't it ? I avoid Essex Road - Holloway Road is where i go, then Camden Road - both were ok today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

DataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntry
DataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntry
DataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntry
DataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntry
DataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntryDataEntry


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

Coffee?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Boss Man is not here either 

He popped out for a 'business lunch' yesterday about midday and has not been seen since.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Disaster!! 

We've ran out of milk so had to break out the emergency carton of UHT


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Coffee?



I have just made a cafetiere. Sainsbury's French Roast with Chicory.....I may have a spare cup


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Got no lunch with me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Got no lunch with me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

There is still no BK round this way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is still no BK round this way.


 
Nooooooooooooooooooo!!

How about..


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Nandos?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

We do have a KFC, McDonalds, Subway, Pizza Hut and all the other usual suspects.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nandos?


 
I was going to suggest this too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

There is one about 20 mins away but I think we will forget Nandos


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is not here either
> 
> He popped out for a 'business lunch' yesterday about midday and has not been seen since.



Just arrived. 
I wonder how long before he goes to the pub?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just arrived.
> I wonder how long before he goes to the pub?


 
Early lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Early lunch?


 
Dunno, he is about to tell us some 'news' and then I would wager he will be sans le boozer by 12:15


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks around and whispers..... I am starting to find Nigel quite attractive, he has very nice arms!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Looks around and whispers..... I am starting to find Nigel quite attractive, he has very nice arms!


 
Who is Nigel?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Looks around and whispers..... I am starting to find Nigel quite attractive, he has very nice arms!


 
which nigel is this?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

6000 today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

Nigel is the painter man. Currently just a few feet from my living room door....that is, sadly, not a euphamism!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nigel is the painter man. Currently just a few feet from my living room door....that is, sadly, not a euphamism!


 
he has been there for DAYS, is he actually doing any painting?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he has been there for DAYS, is he actually doing any painting?


 
 Of course! How dare you diss Nigel the Painter Adonis! So far he has done the dining room, the hall, the stairs and the landing. Next week is the living room and the hall to the kitchen. He is just very thorough. So there, naysayer


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Of course! How dare you diss Nigel the Painter Adonis! So far he has done the dining room, the hall, the stairs and the landing. Next week is the living room and the hall to the kitchen. He is just very thorough. So there, naysayer


 
he just seems to show his arms a lot to distract you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he just seems to show his arms a lot to distract you


 
No ..... probably


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

cheesus - they want me to run the lottery syndicate here 

f.u.c.k  t.h.a.t


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ive been at work for 45 mins, and im bored shitless...... they really dont have enough for me to do on fridays


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheesus - they want me to run the lottery syndicate here
> 
> f.u.c.k  t.h.a.t


10 millionaires tonight tho marty!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

News is good but means I now have WORK to do


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> News is good but means I now have WORK to do


 
haha


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 12, 2010)

right losers, i'm dust in 10, enjoy your weekends people


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Hungry now too 
Need some good news


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right losers, i'm dust in 10, enjoy your weekends people


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hungry now too
> Need some good news


 
managed to get some loose rendering sorted out in one of our buildings


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hungry now too
> Need some good news


i'm off to preston, to watch the north end play ull.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> managed to get some loose rendering sorted out in one of our buildings


 
is that h.a. speak for 'i had a crap in one of our properties'?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> is that h.a. speak for 'i had a crap in one of our properties'?


 
I sneezed and all the rendering came down 

H.A is so 2008, I'm with the council now


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I sneezed and all the rendering came down
> 
> H.A is so 2008, I'm with the council now


oh dear 

(((marty21)))


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear
> 
> (((marty21)))


 
all went pearshaped there a few years ago, now councils are going pearshaped


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

i forgot to buy crisps from the shop


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i forgot to buy crisps from the shop


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

I think I may have scrambled eggs for lunch.

I have also put the heating on.....that is not a ploy to get Nigel so hot he has to take his t-shirt off


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I may have scrambled eggs for lunch.
> 
> I have also put the heating on.....that is not a ploy to get Nigel so hot he has to take his t-shirt off


 no, it's an excuse for you to take your top off and put some more photos on the nude urbs thread.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone want anything?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Get me a coke, but hold the pickled eggs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Got a kebab for the health. 

In other news it is raining again.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

5500 today?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

or maybe 20000 views


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Or both?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

it's possible


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no, it's an excuse for you to take your top off and put some more photos on the nude urbs thread.


 
Mmmm....possibly!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

5500 you say?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 5500 you say?


It's been rumored


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 5500 you say?


 


neonwilderness said:


> It's been rumored


 
tiny steps


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

can I have a can of lilt please Badgers?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tiny steps


 
i'll never get it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

oh any Cherry 7up?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

get?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

w00t!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

congrats - now the big push to 6000


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Lilt off you fucks


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

Mein Fuhrer is on the phone to IT asking them to turn off the word filter so she can write the word 'cunt' in an email


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Mein Fuhrer is on the phone to IT asking them to turn off the word filter so she can write the word 'cunt' in an email


 
ja wohl, mein Fuhrer


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Mein Fuhrer is on the phone to IT asking them to turn off the word filter so she can write the word 'cunt' in an email


 
c.u.n.t

would get through a a filter surely! 


might leave at about 4.30 today


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> c.u.n.t
> 
> would get through a a filter surely!
> 
> ...


 
It's part of a statement. It all needs to be "official". Can't have unofficial cunts floating round can we?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> c.u.n.t
> 
> would get through a a filter surely!
> 
> ...


C U Next Tuesday also works 

I'm also leaving at 4:30, but I'm on answerphone duty tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Nearly there people, nearly there...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's part of a statement. It all needs to be "official". Can't have unofficial cunts floating round can we?


 
that would never do


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually an early night tonight 

Tame Friday starting with a trip to the soopermarket, then some noodles and a film before bed


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's part of a statement. It all needs to be "official". Can't have unofficial cunts floating round can we?


You should start a cunt committee


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Drag meet soon?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.firebox.com/product/2933/Giant-Gumball-Machine?via=sfg


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Leaving now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

C u n t ^

I am off soon too


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

Everyone's fucked off except me and VA.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

*My top drawer:* 

2 x 12 packs of Weetabix 
2 x Bottles of Heinz Ketchup
1 x Fork 
1 x Knife 
1 x Salt Shaker 
18 x Serviettes
1 x Tin Heinz Tomato Soup 
1 x Venos cough mixture 
1 x Jar Siberian Ginseng


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Everyone's fucked off except me and VA.


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
im off home too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Evening Pickman's


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> C u n t ^
> 
> I am off soon too


 
Dragging in Asda now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Dragging in Asda now


 
Tesco for me later


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

A mixed trip all round. The place was full of cunts but I now have pizza and discounted pie


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Rain drag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A mixed trip all round. The place was full of cunts but I now have pizza and discounted pie


 
What pizza? 
No pineapple I assume


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2010)

1 x meat feast and 2 x pepperoni


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 1 x meat feast and 2 x pepperoni


 
NATO standard, a fine choice


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2010)

Evening drag.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2010)

What? 
Friday night drag?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet soon?


yes please.

back from preston. pne lost 2-0, dj yoda was fab, train took hours. 

good weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Glumday peeps! 

Up at 04:30 here due to some sort of noisy fight in the road outside. Oh well, a new week starts off and coffee levels are already high. 

Seems it is chilly out there


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

It is fookin chilly! Although it seems colder on the bus that it was waiting at the bus stop. Gloves in bag for the first time this winter.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2010)

Monday again, full day at the coal drag face - then out on a School night, with that Madzone - she's in town


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

morning 

only one in the office


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Work 
Coffee 
Stale pastry from yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

Morning


drcarnage said:


> only one in the office


Have you made sure virtual affair isn't hiding somewhere?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Have you made sure virtual affair isn't hiding somewhere?


 
I did.

Looks like things are back to normal this week


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

She must have collected enough evidence now


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

oh shi-


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Seems that we need to start work


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

It's a three day week here, kinda.  Cuntboss is off today and Friday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

I have Wednesday out the office but at a conference in Birmingham. Not idea but it means a late start and 4 hours on a train reading, listening to tunes and starting out the window. Thursday is my cousins funeral which is not how I want a day out of the office to be


----------



## the button (Nov 15, 2010)

Last day in this job today. 

(And nothing lined up yet. Thought I'd do my bit for the recession by handing in my notice. ).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

the button said:


> Last day in this job today.
> 
> (And nothing lined up yet. Thought I'd do my bit for the recession by handing in my notice. ).


 
Big day then or are you sloping off quietly?


----------



## the button (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Big day then or are you sloping off quietly?



Big day was on Friday. 2 of the other guys handed their notice in shortly after I did (i.e. 3 out of the 4 of us have either left or are leaving ), so we had a quiet drink in the Bree Louise.


----------



## the button (Nov 15, 2010)

I would add that the only people in the office today are me & the new managing director whose arrival was marked by everyone else resigning. 

"Atmosphere, I love a party with a happy atmosphere......."


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

the button said:


> Big day was on Friday. 2 of the other guys handed their notice in shortly after I did (i.e. 3 out of the 4 of us have either left or are leaving ), so we had a quiet drink in the Bree Louise.


 


the button said:


> I would add that the only people in the office today are me & the new managing director whose arrival was marked by everyone else resigning.
> 
> 
> "Atmosphere, I love a party with a happy atmosphere......."


 
Sounds like an interesting environment then?
I am guessing you did not bring in cakes for the new MD either?


----------



## the button (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like an interesting environment then?
> I am guessing you did not bring in cakes for the new MD either?



I got a lovely cake from my old MD in the pub on Friday. "Goodbye, cunt!" in green icing.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

blah! fucking monday morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 4 hours on a train reading, listening to tunes and starting out the window.


There's worse ways to spend 4 of your working hours. 



Badgers said:


> Thursday is my cousins funeral which is not how I want a day out of the office to be


Not so good


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

the button said:


> I got a lovely cake from my old MD in the pub on Friday. "Goodbye, cunt!" in green icing.


 
Photo?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

the button said:


> I got a lovely cake from my old MD in the pub on Friday. "Goodbye, cunt!" in green icing.


 
Heh  

So what does the rest of the week have in store for you?


----------



## the button (Nov 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Photo?



On my phone.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's worse ways to spend 4 of your working hours.



Yeah, I like the train journeys about that length. 
Bit of a view and leaving after rush hour so hopefully a bit of room.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blah! fucking monday morning.


 
I slept well but am REALLY hating this Monday. 
Have work to do but it all seems pointless and involves waiting on other people.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2010)

Morning all! Managed to walk from Paddington today so I feel a bit better though I still have a bad cough and am a bit phlegmy 

Nigel was looking buff this morning as he started on the sitting room


----------



## the button (Nov 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nigel was looking buff this morning



Good post.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

panic in the office!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> panic in the office!!!!!!!


 
What is happening???? 
Cup not washed up in the sink or something?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Biddly said:


>


 
Wut up Biddles?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is happening????
> Cup not washed up in the sink or something?


 
No, it's actually to do with work this time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No, it's actually to do with work this time.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

This Monday has an odd feel to it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2010)

the button said:


> Good post.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wut up Biddles?


Monday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Glumday is as Glumday will be


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

enjoying a lovely cup of tea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

It must be lunch soon.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

i've just had an orange.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't eaten anything today as I'm looking forward to an epic lunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just had an orange.


 
Pithy?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pithy?


tasty.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Nearly midday draggers, nearing the halfway mark now!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

Im starting to plan my epic lunch. 

I'm thinking:

A baguette with chorizo, salami, brie, rocket & watercress
Longley farm cottage cheese & chives
a packet of wotsits
mars bar
apple
maybe a yogurt for dessert


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Lose the wotsits


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lose the wotsits


 
and replace them with...?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2010)

had faggots chips and peas yesterday for dinner - I'd forgotten what wind issues faggots cause


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> and replace them with...?



Scampi Fries?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> had faggots chips and peas yesterday for dinner - I'd forgotten what wind issues faggots cause


 
Lol!  Hope you have the office windows open!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2010)

I have just dropped a penicillin tablet down my cleavage


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2010)

pics


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> packet of wotsits


I have Monster Munch again, of the pickled onion variety this time


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just dropped a penicillin tablet down my cleavage


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I have Monster Munch again, of the pickled onion variety this time


 
Safe pair of hands


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

epic lunch is well under way


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Scampi Fries?


 
ive stuck with wotsits


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ive stuck with wotsits


 
Meh


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol!  Hope you have the office windows open!


 
I'm ok now, most of the damage was last night and this morning 

((((mrs21)))) - she had less of the faggots - I had seconds


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Terrahawks?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> A baguette with chorizo, salami, brie, rocket & watercress *Gone!*
> Longley farm cottage cheese & chives *Gone!*
> a packet of wotsits *Gone!*
> mars bar *Gone!*
> ...


 

nomnom


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

Were you saying gone in a Gordon Ramsey style with violent hand gestures?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2010)

That sounds like a nice baguette


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Were you saying gone in a Gordon Ramsey style with violent hand gestures?


 
And jumping up and down on the spot 



Biddly said:


> That sounds like a nice baguette


 
It was fucking lush  I think I'll make ti again tomorrow.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

finished my yogurt and now time for tea


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2010)

bored bored bored, I want this day over with pls


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bored bored bored, I want this day over with pls


/\/\/\ this *1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Fruitless walk to town and back 
Popped in the trusty charity shop but was crap

This Monday can fuckthefuckoff now thanking you please


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2010)

I am starting to flag a bit now. I think I have overestimated my energy reserves, thinking I was back to more or less full health (or what passes for it with me!) when I am not. 

Plus we have some chaps doing work on the outside of the building which seems to involve lots of loud hammering, mechanised digging and a rather noxious smell.....unless the latter is just marty's faggot wind that is wafting past


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> a rather noxious smell.....unless the latter is just marty's faggot wind that is wafting past


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
marty aparks chemical weapons alert


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry about that - I'll lay off the faggots for a few months


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

urgh, i feel sick


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Past 15:00 
Boss man has gone home 
Our email system is down 
I am massively bored here


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

i shouldn't have had that yogurt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Right, I am nearly outta here now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2010)

off to pub


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> off to pub


 
me too


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right, I am nearly outta here now





marty21 said:


> off to pub





drcarnage said:


> me too




I'm going in a minute too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

I like pubs


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2010)

I like bed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2010)

wasn't going to go to the public house this evening but if you are all going......


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

I like burgers


----------



## the button (Nov 15, 2010)

My last day, and boss has finally gone.

*Runs amok*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Steal stuff!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11759385

Morning and a happy Loseday to all. A cold commute ahead and I fear a typical Loseday drag in store. 

Coffee is helping a little


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Brass Monkeys!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

going out on a Monday night, not a good idea, had to get a bus back from Walthamstow last night, after falling asleep on the train


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> going out on a Monday night, not a good idea, had to get a bus back from Walthamstow last night, after falling asleep on the train


 
 

That does set up a good Loseday Marty. Do you have any access to bacon today, that may help the morning somewhat?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

morning 

Just me, VA and grandma today. I expect epic moaning about the weather, public transportation, the front page of the metro, and how good the one show and radio 2 are when they arrive .


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

fuck!  they've gone straight into slagging everyone else off. that caught me off guard


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck!  they've gone straight into slagging everyone else off. that caught me off guard


 
Early start for sledging? 

I am at desk defrosting after the ice-bus journey. 
Large coffee is helping somewhat.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

So it seems that the last strictly cunts dancing episode was the best of the series. 

It's going to be a long Tuesday...


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just me, VA and grandma today. I expect epic moaning about the weather, public transportation, the front page of the metro, and how good the one show and radio 2 are when they arrive .


I'll be subjected to this tomorrow as there's only going to me, cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in.  I can't wait


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll be subjected to this tomorrow as there's only going to me, cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in.  I can't wait


 
Thing is I can actually talk about interesting things and have a laugh with VA, but when grandma's here they become unbearable.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Thing is I can actually talk about interesting things and have a laugh with VA, but when grandma's here they become unbearable.


Mr ManFlu is like that too.  He's scarred of cuntboss so will always side with her on anything


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is like that too.  He's scarred of cuntboss so will always side with her on anything


 
I'm going to have to resort to headphones soon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to have to resort to headphones soon.


 
Good plan, unfortunately such things are not allowed here.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

They're not allowed here either, but seeing as no one with any authority is in today I've a good chance of getting away with it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

Rebel


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Hungry.....?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Rebel


 
heh, I just made myself a coffee without offering to make one for anyone else. rock n roll


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Head feels like its full of cotton wool this morning... I have cake though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


 
not long now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 16, 2010)

working at home drag today ftw 

currently working on my first cup of tea with five live on in the background.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> working at home drag today ftw
> 
> currently working on my first cup of tea with five live on in the background.


 
Have you bothered to dress yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you bothered to dress yet?


Of course. I'm not as let-it-all-hang-out as a certain other poster called marty21, I'll have you know. Even got my slippers on.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Of course. I'm not as let-it-all-hang-out as a certain other poster called marty21, I'll have you know. Even got my slippers on.


 
Tis a good day to be working at home in the warm Paulie  

Second breakfast must be looming soon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning all - a lovely morning, cold crisp and sunny!

Nigel is finishing the painting today so I will have no one to dream about


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

who's nigel?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

What's he doing in QoG's house?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Being buff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> who's nigel?



He is the decorater currently caresssing...well painting...the sitting room!



Badgers said:


>


 
Grrrr. I hate you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 16, 2010)

but i thought having the painters in meant....um, never mind.

can't access emails remotely.....hmm, wah could be more "difficult" than anticipated.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is the decorater currently caresssing...well painting...the sitting room!


 
He's caressing the sitting room? Are you sure he's quite alright?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> He's caressing the sitting room? Are you sure he's quite alright?


 
Sounds like he's dragging the job out to me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> He's caressing the sitting room? Are you sure he's quite alright?


 
In my dreams he is caresing it *sobs quietly...then loudly*

I am in a really ansty mood today btw and I don't know why  I was feeling quite relaxed this morning and then I got an e-mail from the director of the play I am doing which, for some reason, really annoyed me and now I am like "Oh god, ffs!" and charging round the office with my  face on.

Plus I quoted some song lyrics wrong in a Facebook update this morning and now I feel like a FOOL *sobs and charges about angrily some more*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Is this to be the 6k week? 
I have two days out of the drag this week so man down already.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like he's dragging the job out to me



Cash in hand and all


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cash in hand and all


 
Nothing wrong with that


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is this to be the 6k week?
> I have two days out of the drag this week so man down already.


 
doable


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

I still have some cheese and chorizo in the fridge. Time for another epic lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I still have some cheese and chorizo in the fridge. Time for another epic lunch?


 
I have venison sausages, new potatoes and ketchup


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

I have ryvitas, carrots and philadelphia... woohoo.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

(((Padawan Learner))) 

No visas for his wife and family


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Padawan Learner)))
> 
> No visas for his wife and family


 
30 minutes after he paid to change his flights (due to leave tomorrow) the visa was granted


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 30 minutes after he paid to change his flights (due to leave tomorrow) the visa was granted


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Of course. I'm not as let-it-all-hang-out as a certain other poster called marty21, I'll have you know. Even got my slippers on.


 
that sir, is a slur on my  good name 


*contacts lawyers*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have ryvitas, carrots and philadelphia... woohoo.


 
I have krispbreads, carrot, celery and philadelphia!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

Went for lunch today as I am here until 5.30pm. On the 73 back from Oxford Circus a woman wearing a "I *heart* Hackney" badge called us all fuckers because we wouldn't get up and give her a seat......despite there been loads of spare seats further down the bus!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have krispbreads, carrot, celery and philadelphia!


 
That is a snack, not a proper meal


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *contacts lawyers*



*Lawyers report nuisance caller _again_*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

this week just seems to be the longest week EVAH!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Lawyers report nuisance caller _again_*


 
adds another name to the *list*


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this week just seems to be the longest week EVAH!


 
Yeah, feels like it should be Thursday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, you know you have class (or is it style?) when a TK Maxx 'clearance' sale tempts you in to have a look eh? 

Now own a pair of Bench Jeans which seem a bit too trendy for me and a 'plain lazy' t-shirt.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

really dragging here


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well, you know you have class (or is it style?) when a TK Maxx 'clearance' sale tempts you in to have a look eh?
> 
> Now own a pair of Bench Jeans which seem a bit too trendy for me and a 'plain lazy' t-shirt.


Nowt to do with class or style, just makes sense if a sale is on. What is 'plain lazy'? I know nothing today.



marty21 said:


> this week just seems to be the longest week EVAH!


HUNGOVER?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Nowt to do with class or style, just makes sense if a sale is on. What is 'plain lazy'? I know nothing today.



http://www.plainlazy.com/

T-Shirt has funny message on it

*Don't Count On Me 
You Will Be Disappointed *


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

Might get this for Mr ManFlu


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I have the start of manflu... I'm all achy and my nose won't stop running


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> and my nose won't stop running


 
That is Bolivian Flu darling


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

i've just sneezed


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is Bolivian Flu darling


I know the difference darling


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I _nose_ the difference darling


 
Corrected for you darling


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Corrected for you darling


 
snot funny


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Really don't make me tell you to fuck off too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

She must be ill, getting grouchy now


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuck off Badgers.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Really don't make me tell you to fuck off too


 
what have I ever done to flu?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers just got served.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

Time to go yet?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Time to go yet?


 
no


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 16, 2010)

still here. although it's nice being at home.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> no





Paulie Tandoori said:


> still here. although it's nice being at home.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

Time for tea I think.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

pub tonight?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't you have a train to catch?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

pub tonight?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't you have a train to catch?


 
oh, er... yeah


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm going to raise a glass to kate 'n will


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Fire at Will marines!!!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2010)

We've just sent a student off to the NHS walk in centre because she told us she had "a bleeding anus"..........

Now if thats an excuse to bunk of classes its probably one of the better ones ive heard.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

sim667 said:


> We've just sent a student off to the NHS walk in centre because she told us she had "a bleeding anus"..........
> 
> Now if thats an excuse to bunk of classes its probably one of the better ones ive heard.


 
I'm going to have to note that one down...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Time to go yet?


  yes, I think it is.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

to the pub!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yes, I think it is.


Is it cunt o'clock already?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it cunt o'clock already?


seems so


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> seems so


 
I am still HERE though!!! 

Have a change from pub to cleaning which is nice. 
Sadly I like cleaning nearly as much as the pub.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm going now


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still here!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

i am going home now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> i am going home now


 
Bye then. I will just sit here. Cold. And alone. And Nigel-less *sob*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Did not have enough Oyster for the bus. The driver accepted three cigarettes which was a fair deal. Drag over for a day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did not have enough Oyster for the bus. The driver accepted three cigarettes which was a fair deal. Drag over for a day


 
Fantastic!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2010)

You should try and blag more stuff using cigarettes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Cigarettes as currency? It is like being in the big house isn't it? I have to go to the Oyster vendor today before heading off. 

No office drag today. Leaving about 9am and trekking to Birmingham. Two hours there, three hour conference and two hours back.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Food first though yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

morning 

just me, VA, grandma and part-timer again today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Just me, Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in today, they're already going on about the royal wedding


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Food first though yeah?


 
bastard 

I only have an apple


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just me, Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in today, they're already going on about *the royal wedding *


 
that's just started now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Just a slightly green banana for me 

And I've just realised that I don't have any work to do, which normally wouldn't be a bad thing but means to day will drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> that's just started now


 
Fortunately Mr One Show isn't in, so that's a small mercy I suppose


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Fortunately Mr One Show isn't in, so that's a small mercy I suppose



Does Mr One Show also listen to Radio 2?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Does Mr One Show also listen to Radio 2?


Radio Newcastle mainly, but I suspect he probably does listen to Radio 2 as well


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Radio Newcastle mainly, but I suspect he probably does listen to Radio 2 as well


 
They always do


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

I have some work to do now, not sure if it can be dragged out all day though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Team brief at 10:30


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Yawn! 

Waiting for train at Euston station. Feeling a bit crap today and expresso was pointless.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Team brief at 10:30


 
Ominous?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ominous?


 
Yes. 

I've tried everything to get out of it but my attendance looks inevitable.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Trainline.com have pulled a blinder! 

Requested a front facing seat with a table and power socket. There are no tables or power sockets on the whole train. Luckily there are about ten people on the whole train so got the magic front facing double seat 

Only have about 973 stops to Birmingham but guess it is to be expected on a £6 ticket!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've tried everything to get out of it but my attendance looks inevitable.


 
Have you tried saying you have a bleeding anus? I hear that is pretty good for avoiding things.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only have about 973 stops to Birmingham but guess it is to be expected on a £6 ticket!


Have they extended the Bakerloo line?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have they extended the Bakerloo line?


 
I never use that line since hearing about 'the flea' years ago!!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you tried saying you have a bleeding anus? I hear that is pretty good for avoiding things.


 
I'll use it as a last resort.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I never use that line since hearing about 'the flea' years ago!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
You don't want to know  

Watford Junction now. Long journey is gonna be long. At least hardly anyone got on so my shoes are still off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Hemel Hempstead done. Two more humans in my carriage now but they seem a peaceful lot in the main. Eaten half my rations already


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Berkhamsted looks like a racy place to live!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck drc, we await the news!! 

Next stop Leighton Buzzard which is a silly sounding place. The view is a lot more fields now which is cheering.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Just got overtaken by a Virgin train


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Should I attempt a move to first class to liven this journey up? No ticket person seen so far and I might blag some free phone charge in first.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

So far so good


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Is that the same as standard with a napkin on the head rest?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just me, Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu in today, they're already going on about the royal wedding


They're onto the Queen of Hearts now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that the same as standard with a napkin on the head rest?


 





One small advantage


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got overtaken by a Virgin train


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They're onto the Queen of Hearts now


 
Shameful isn't it? 

My step sister sent me a text saying 'finally some good news for the country' to which I replied 'do you mean recent stem cell stroke operation?'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Morning Pickman's  

You seem jolly today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Pickman's
> 
> You seem jolly today?


 
i have placed an order for a guillotine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i have placed an order for a guillotine


 
Royals?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got overtaken by a Virgin train


 
Another fucker just went passed like we were going backwards  

Bet they have a buffet and all sorts on there too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Been sitting at Northampton for ages now. Not in first class anymore but might sneak back in there. Partly because there is a couple tongueing each other in the proles carriage. He looks middle 50s and she looks middle 20s. Nothing wrong with an age gap but keep your depravity at home please. Also his shirt is fucking awful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all,

Been for my smear test which was okay. Now at work with tea and not much to do, thankfully, as I am in a lazy mood.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad it was not too freaky Qoggy. 

How is Newbie doing ATM?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Made it to Rugby now.
I am wearing my Six Nations tie.
So that worked out ok then.

In other news the sickening couple of freaks are still going at it, and it is raining.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Glad it was not too freaky Qoggy.
> 
> How is Newbie doing ATM?


 
Much the same, though tbh we are pretty quiet at the moment. 

The last recession didn't hit us too badly but I have really noticed a lessening in the workload this time and a lot of customers are commenting on how difficult they are finding things. Plus with potential cuts to the arts hitting theatres and other venues I don't see it getting much better at the moment.

Btw this is my Friday as I have the next two days off. I am a cunt!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

No work for me tomorrow but funeral instead.

Train has filled up a bit now. Passed Coventry and the need for a cigarette is making me want to kill people.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Just having a de-briefing following the big, big boss from America's visit. Apparently he wants us to cut costs and make more money....wow, extreme, I would never have though of that


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

boring meeting was boring


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> boring meeting was boring


 
Any new job titles given out?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any new job titles given out?


 
Queen of Hearts?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any new job titles given out?


 
I didn't pay much attention. But a new role may be created.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I didn't pay much attention. But a new role may be created.


 
Royal Wedding Co-ordinator?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

At the NEC now. 
Hate this place in the face 

__~ though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Royal Wedding Co-ordinator?


 


Throughout the meeting I kept giggling at all the threads I created.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

There has been some...unpleasantness in the gent's toilets and it is seeping out into the corridor. This is hardly the way to celebrate the royal engagement is it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

glad your smear went well Qoggie 

am in fucking awful mood myself, no sleep and shitty management wankers here


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> glad your smear went well Qoggie
> 
> am in fucking awful mood myself, no sleep and shitty management wankers here


 
I hear you

dealing with ranty manager emails today, dealing with them by ignoring them


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There has been some...unpleasantness in the gent's toilets and it is seeping out into the corridor. This is hardly the way to celebrate the royal engagement is it!


 
Send a mass email about it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Send a mass email about it


 
That is quite tempting


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Make sure you use the word unpleasantness too 

Just been out and noticed that the traffic is slightly busier than usual.  Might mention it to Mr ManFlu and Cuntboss as it's their third favourite subject after shite TV and the Queen of Hearts.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

My threads have been binned


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> My threads have been binned


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lazyboss off again - his diary mentions something about prioritising and monitoring - bollocksspeak


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> My threads have been binned


 
Have you PM'd editor with you concerns?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Lazyboss off again - his diary mentions something about prioritising and monitoring - bollocksspeak


 
He has made it a priority to monitor Bargain Hunt


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you PM'd editor with you concerns?


 
perhaps a thread about these concerns would be a good idea


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you PM'd editor with you concerns?


 


marty21 said:


> perhaps a thread about these concerns would be a good idea


 
I'm not falling for that one again


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm not falling for that one again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Done! Well, barring the two hour journey home I am done! 

Just called Boss Man and while I was on the phone to him there was an almighty bang and the phone went dead. His chair had collapsed!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just called Boss Man and while I was on the phone to him there was an almighty bang and the phone went dead. His chair had collapsed!!




Had you just said something particularly shocking?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Had you just said something particularly shocking?


 
Not today oddly  

Having pint and found a seat with a plug for more free leccy phone charge


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Work is hard


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks it


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

busy, busy, busy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Work is hard


 
Nice tie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

did i tell you that my daughter passed her driving test yesterday btw?

cos she did!!! ray!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did i tell you that my daughter passed her driving test yesterday btw?
> 
> cos she did!!! ray!!!



Congratulations to her!! You don't have to buy her a car now do you


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2010)

can someone slap me please? I've gone a bit hysterical


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Congratulations to her!! You don't have to buy her a car now do you


no thank fuck, she's already got one with some cash from my ma and pa, her folks and a small bank loan.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Work is hard



smarty pants


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did i tell you that my daughter passed her driving test yesterday btw?
> 
> cos she did!!! ray!!!


 
congrats tandoori jr


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did i tell you that my daughter passed her driving test yesterday btw?
> 
> cos she did!!! ray!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did i tell you that my daughter passed her driving test yesterday btw?
> 
> cos she did!!! ray!!!


 


First test?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> First test?


2nd time lucky, she smashed the theory but had one major fail on proper test (which i thought was a bit rough anyhoo).

thanks all, she's over the moon at her independence and i'm over the moon at not having to subsidise ongoing driving lesson.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2nd time lucky, she smashed the theory but had one major fail on proper test (which i thought was a bit rough anyhoo).


 
Same thing happened to me, but it's not such a bad thing.  I think I'm probably a better driver for it, might have been a bit over-confident otherwise.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2010)

5 mins to go


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Same thing happened to me, but it's not such a bad thing.  I think I'm probably a better driver for it, might have been a bit over-confident otherwise.


indeed, i was quite glad in some ways that she's had to learn a bit of patience (but mightily relieved that she's passed before the boy who has his proper test in a month!?)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

zenie said:


> can someone slap me please? I've gone a bit hysterical


 
Bend over, hitch ya skirt up an inch or so.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> indeed, i was quite glad in some ways that she's had to learn a bit of patience (but mightily relieved that she's passed before the boy who has his proper test in a month!?)


 
All women should have this BTW


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2010)

Which bastard turned the rain on?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2010)

It's quiet in here this morning


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

Morning all. 
Bit of a lie in but up now.
Coffee and Marmite toast.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a day off  So I suppose I ought to do something rather than hang around here all day....mmmmm...maybe I'll start with some tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a day off  So I suppose I ought to do something rather than hang around here all day....mmmmm...maybe I'll start with some tea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



*flaunts my still in jim-jams on a workday status*


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

Christ, I hate people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Christ, I hate people


 
Sorry


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

Have to shower and dress now 

(((me)))


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

kill me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> kill me


 
Wait until after the wedding though yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry


 
I was referring to real people, not you lot


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wait until after the wedding though yeah?


 
How could I have forgotton about the Wedding?! 

Should I start a Royal Wedding thread or two to cheer myself up?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I was referring to real people, not you lot


 
I am real. 

My drag posting has been outsourced to a company in India who post on my behalf. So the posts are just rewording of old posts but I am here (in Delhi) as real as you are.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am real.
> 
> My drag posting has been outsourced to a company in India who post on my behalf. So the posts are just rewording of old posts but I am here (in Delhi) as real as you are.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> kill me


 
Did you see the one show last night?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you see the one show last night?


 
fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

fried egg sarnie and black coffee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2010)

I am watching a fantastic episode of "Ironside" (from the 1970's I reckon) which is basically all about how hippies and taking drugs are bad, mkay!! It's portryal of hippies is only ever seen on TV and fancy dress shops


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuu




Bad morning?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

Suit on.
Black tie.
Off to Waterloo.
Not a fun day ahead here.
Drinks in the legion club later.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fried egg sarnie and black coffee


 
Ketchup?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Suit on.
> Black tie.
> Off to Waterloo.
> Not a fun day ahead here.
> Drinks in the legion club later.


Hope it goes ok today. x

I was sick yesterday (and not fucking Bolivian flu Badgers  ); still feel rough today but back at work.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Hope it goes ok today. x
> 
> I was sick yesterday (and not fucking Bolivian flu Badgers  ); still feel rough today but back at work.


 
Poor Bee 

Today will be okay and hopefully not fighty. Sounds like a strong family turnout


----------



## aqua (Nov 18, 2010)

fucking stupid fucking cunting fucking twats of colleagues who fucking think they fucking are fucking something fucking cunting special


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

More info, more info!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

aqua said:


> fucking stupid fucking cunting fucking twats of colleagues who fucking think they fucking are fucking something fucking cunting special


and relax...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2010)

My feet are cold, wonder if I can persuade Mr. K. to lay on them.....sadly Nigel has finished painting so I can't ask him!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2010)

aqua said:


> fucking stupid fucking cunting fucking twats of colleagues who fucking think they fucking are fucking something fucking cunting special


 
excellent rant


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

I've just witnessed the spoon and fork theif at work!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

spoon and fork? no knife? wierd....

need food but what?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it's to do with the office culture of soup and baked potatoes.

I'm going to hunt this man down and kill him.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2010)

dull meeting with lazyboss today, no doubt he will try and blame me for his fuck ups 

only been here a year - I want another job pls


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

As funerals go that was good. Massive turnout of bikers (cousin was a biker) and almost all the family too. Could not fit half the turnout in the crematorium. Didn't cry but was pretty close. Was heart breaking to see his fiancée, their wedding was 27/08/2011  

Off for pints at the legion now. Raise a glass for the lad and talk about the old days for a while.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> As funerals go that was good. Massive turnout of bikers (cousin was a biker) and almost all the family too. Could not fit half the turnout in the crematorium. Didn't cry but was pretty close. Was heart breaking to see his fiancée, their wedding was 27/08/2011
> 
> Off for pints at the legion now. Raise a glass for the lad and talk about the old days for a while.


 
 Glad there were plenty there to celebrate his life though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

biker's funerals are generally 

i'll raise a glass later on badgers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'll raise a glass later on badgers.


same here


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2010)

*raises glass*


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2010)

off to the pub soon so i'll do the same


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2010)

soon going home thank fuck - make this week end pls


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

laters kids


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2010)

Enough glasses raised. 
Was an odd send off but done.
Pogues now and more beer then sleep.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Yuck
Hangover 

But it is Freeday! Once more dire slog of a drag and then rest.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

Need to drag myself to work very very soon


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Need to drag myself to work very very soon


 
me too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Horrid day so far.
Early still so hope it improves  

Need to get something to eat and more coffee then lots of water. Hoping that this Freeday comes with an early finish.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

morning 

only been in 5 minutes and grandma has already pissed me off


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Morning

The miserable cunts have already started on about Children in Need.  All children should be shot  etc


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> The miserable cunts have already started on about Children in Need.  All children should be shot  etc


 
lol

I love it when the child hating starts in my office. "Why can't I get special leave when my dog is sick/has puppies?" 

Fortunately it's just three out of eight who show themselves up as idiots.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Fortunately it's just three out of eight who show themselves up as idiots.


Clearly you didn't get a good clip round teh ear when you were young


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Clearly you didn't get a good clip round teh ear when you were young


 
Well that sort of thing doesn't happened these days does it? Human rights, political safety gone mad etc etc


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

It's ok, they've moved on to the One Show now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's ok, they've moved on to the One Show now


 
the sex pest comic has handed his notice in


whilst wanking furiously


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

And tweeting


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Can't wait for the FR Friday Contest thread to start


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2010)

Godd morning all! I am up, dressed, have wasahed my hair and played some Angry Birds. Off to Maidenhead in a bit to see what the charity shops have to offer!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can't wait for the FR Friday Contest thread to start


 
fancy going and ruining it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

En route to shop for emergency milk. My tea is getting cold


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Computer seems borked 

That may mean a new one though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Boss Man lost his phone but found it again 
It was in one of the toilets. 

In other news my computer seems to be okay which is good short term news.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

New food related National Week makes me happy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> New food related National Week makes me happy



Ever thought about making a sausage curry?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Ever thought about making a sausage curry?


 
Could do with lamb sausages


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11380921


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11380921


 


> Badgers may be a nuisance but the British public loves them regardless, says Jack Reedy, a spokesman for the Badger Trust.



I have a love for Jack Reedy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Charity shop velvet smoking jacket with waistcoat. No doubt a quality item but I would prefer a red velour I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

don't you already have a smoking jacket?

*snigger*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

It is at the cleaners


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

has someone "lost" the ticket?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe 

I don't have an actual smoking jacket. 
The dressing gown is the poor man's smoking jacket isn't it? 
There is that Chinese jacket I got but people kept laughing and stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

It was the Chinese jacket I was talking about... but not that isn't really a smoking jacket 

red would definitely be better.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe
> 
> I don't have an actual smoking jacket.
> The dressing gown is the poor man's smoking jacket isn't it?
> There is that Chinese jacket I got but people kept laughing and stuff.



*laughs* 



the weekend is nearly here people - this week has been the longest since time began


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

This is the sort of thing






With slippers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

definitely with slippers, and a pipe.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

hehehe...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

See I find the one in the (Hugh & Holly) picture a little gauche. 

Burgundy or an Upsdell red would be good, preferably with a black lapel and belt


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

It might be the way he's wearing it, and the flash too. I quite like a bit of paisley.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's ok, they've moved on to the One Show now


 
Have you told them the news regarding Jason Manford? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11794466


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> It might be the way he's wearing it, and the flash too. I quite like a bit of paisley.


 
He is a good role model for the modern gent  

Paisley is good but do you prefer the open style or something more like this


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

depends what you're smoking. the open styles is more versatile imo.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you told them the news regarding Jason Manford?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11794466


 
There's already been outrage about that


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

is that the fella who was tweeting?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

and on Skype too apparently


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> depends what you're smoking. the open styles is more versatile imo.


 
Woodbine?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

this friday foxy contest thing is shite


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> foxy is shite


 
Removed some words for you


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Removed some words for you


 


I keep guessing but she won't even tell me if my answers are right or not.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woodbine?


definitely not the green one then.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I keep guessing but she won't even tell me if my answers are right or not.



She hates you, really hates you


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

closer to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> closer to the weekend


 
Yes it is Marty old boy  

I am hoping that there are less than three hours left of this pointless toil.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

1 hour 40 mins for me, sacrificed lunch to leave early. Need to get out of here!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> 1 hour 40 mins for me, sacrificed lunch to leave early. Need to get out of here!


 
Do you want me to make you some dinner?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you want me to make you some dinner?


No, I'll just take a chilli out the freezer for him - that'll do


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> No, I'll just take a chilli out the freezer for him - that'll do


 
Chilli is never wrong


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

It was wrong for me this week, but never wrong for him.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> It was wrong for me this week, but never wrong for him.


 


I have to a fridge and cupboard audit later. 
People have been messing with the system this week. 
I noticed some cheese (Emmental I think) that was not in the cheese area this morning.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She hates you, really hates you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
She likes fish though, of that I am 120% certain


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She likes fish though, of that I am 120% certain


 
That's why I tried to cheer her up with some.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like fish again. 
Amatitlania (Archocentrus) nigrofasciata I think. 
The mighty Convict Cichlid.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

I like Tiger Barbs.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Coolest fish I had was a Red Tailed Catfish (Phractocephalus hemioliopterus) from the Amazon. 

http://www.worldcichlids.com/fishprofiles/redtailcatfish.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow  

I like fairy basslets 

I have no idea what you're talking about, apart from fish you like


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

That's one cool fish 

I'd like fish again, but have no room in my house.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Fish are great but not while renting I think.
If I knew for certain I was staying put I would have a couple of tanks.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a hobby I'd like to get into again. 

I'd like to have one tropical and one coldwater tank.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

That is a very good tank deal right here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Fish 'n Flush is a patented, two-piece aquarium toilet tank, designed by AquaOne Technologies, Inc., an innovator of water-management systems. The aquarium has a 2.2-gallon capacity. When you flush, it looks like all the water is draining out of the tank and the fish are going down, but it's an optical illusion: the fish are actually safe in an outer aquarium made of high-polished plastic. What you see draining is the toilet water in a separate tank behind the aquarium. 

Only $224


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fish 'n Flush is a patented, two-piece aquarium toilet tank, designed by AquaOne Technologies, Inc., an innovator of water-management systems. The aquarium has a 2.2-gallon capacity. When you flush, it looks like all the water is draining out of the tank and the fish are going down, but it's an optical illusion: the fish are actually safe in an outer aquarium made of high-polished plastic. What you see draining is the toilet water in a separate tank behind the aquarium.
> 
> Only $224





That's my wife's Christmas present sorted then


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

I need to go home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I need to go home


 
Thought you were off soon? 

Boss Man has just left so just me and Corporate Man here.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

I think I might be a fucking off early cunt today


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Leaving at 4:30 today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't really like fish, I find them rather dull. Except when in batter with chips and mushy peas


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 19, 2010)

i've been working at home drag/cunt today. i have done some work too *polishes halo*

pub in one hour 12 minutes, missus has blue plaster cast on right arm cos she's just found out she's got a fractured wrist!

6k on Monday?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Leaving at 4:30 today



 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't really like fish, I find them rather dull. Except when in batter with chips and mushy peas


 
 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've been working at home drag/cunt today. i have done some work too *polishes halo*
> 
> pub in one hour 12 minutes, missus has blue plaster cast on right arm cos she's just found out she's got a fractured wrist!
> 
> 6k on Monday?



Hi Paulie


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths;11254209[FONT="Arial Black" said:
			
		

> *]I don't really like fish, I find them rather dull. Except when in batter with chips and mushy peas*[/FONT]


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2010)

I saw a cat stalking a squirrel earlier when i was walking back from Maidenhead. Mr. Squirrel made his ezcape up a tree but I left the cat sitting beneath it with a "I can wait" look on its face!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

The correct thing in batter is a sausage


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm off, good weekend all to all you cunts. 



*mwah*

xxx


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
I hate you! And fish. I HATE THEM TOO!!

Btw In the play next week Mr. QofG's has a fantastic line when he is angry and has to shout "You talk like a fish!"


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I saw a cat stalking a squirrel earlier when i was walking back from Maidenhead. Mr. Squirrel made his ezcape up a tree but I left the cat sitting beneath it with a "I can wait" look on its face!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hate you! And fish. I HATE THEM TOO!!
> 
> Btw In the play next week Mr. QofG's has a fantastic line when he is angry and has to shout "You talk like a fish!"



My sister calls me fish, it is her pet name for me


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Leaving at 4:30 today


 
need to leave early to catch a train?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Biddly said:


> *mwah*



Oi


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> need to leave early to catch a train?


 
Pub


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Pub


 
Pub you say?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Pub


 
have a few for the lads, etc etc


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2010)

Stuck for another hour and a half, then footie! Yay I'm absolutely fucked from yesterday's match, but needs must and all that. Then after that there will be beer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Stuck for another hour and a half, then footie! Yay I'm absolutely fucked from yesterday's match, but needs must and all that. Then after that there will be beer.


 
What beer?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pub you say?


 
Pub


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

I may go to The Prince Arthur, Old Street if I can escape work early enough.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I may go to The Prince Arthur, Old Street if I can escape work early enough.


 


> The Atmosphere
> Old timers full of stories are welcoming and pleasant to talk to, they remember when the area had little going for it and are keen to let you know. Beyond the wistful tales there is a local scene at the Prince Arthur that’s particularly fond of the dartboard. The days are silent, apart from one or two people nursing pints, but the evenings pick up with local drinkers stopping by after work. There is no real action here but there’s a simple setting to enjoy a drink.



sounds tempting tbf


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sounds tempting tbf


 
Gem of a pub. 

Badgers Senior will be there with the Retired Post Office Auditors reunion.
They are a cheeky bunch but never overstep the mark and there are strong buffet rumours being bandied around.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gem of a pub.
> 
> Badgers Senior will be there with the Retired Post Office Auditors reunion.
> They are a cheeky bunch but never overstep the mark and there are strong buffet rumours being bandied around.



has to be done then

a buffett and Badgers Senior!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Busy afternoon, but I'm going at half past 

6k achievable today?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy afternoon, but I'm going at half past
> 
> 6k achievable today?


 
touch and go


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

maybe evening draggers can get us over the line


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

or maybe we'll all post for 10 minutes like loons


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

could do either way


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has to be done then
> 
> a buffett and Badgers Senior!


 
Have a sudden image of the auditors sitting round talking about their day when suddenly a drunken mob of draggers arrive and start shouting 'Badgers Senior' and mauling the buffet


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

I really should do some freelance stuff tonight, so might end up dragging.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 6k achievable today?


 
We have a 'collective' 30-40 mins to apply to this?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy afternoon, but I'm going at half past
> 
> 6k achievable today?


 
no chance


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have a sudden image of the auditors sitting round talking about their day when suddenly a drunken mob of draggers arrive and start shouting 'Badgers Senior' and mauling the buffet


 
ha!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> no chance


 
There is no i in fail


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> no chance


 
are you sure?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are you sure?


 
The odds are changing


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm feeling more confident about it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ha!


 
You been there before Mart?
It is our sort of place actually, could be a winner for the Christmas drag meet?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm leaving in 8 minutes - what are the odds of 6K by then?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You been there before Mart?
> It is our sort of place actually, could be a winner for the Christmas drag meet?


 
I fancy trying it out - fairly convenient for me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The odds are changing


 
The gods are raging


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 19, 2010)

posting like a loon


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm leaving in 8 minutes - what are the odds of 6K by then?


 
Fair to middling


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

20 posts in 7 minutes , we should hit it in about 13 minutes I reckon if we all work together


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

30 second limit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I fancy trying it out - fairly convenient for me


 
Tonight or other? 
I can't stop long but probably 2-3.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm 7% more excited than I was about 5k, that seemed so long ago


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 20 posts in 7 minutes , we should hit it in about 13 minutes I reckon if we all work together


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Part timer Biddly will be kicking herself if we nab it! 
Although I suspect Qoggy will appear from nowhere and sneak it.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tonight or other?
> I can't stop long but probably 2-3.



other - seeing the missus tonight


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm leaving in 4 minutes - the excitement is unbearable


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

I fear I may leave before we hit 6k


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm leaving in 4 minutes - the excitement is unbearable


 
I may even stay back a few minutes to see this through


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Just passed 20k views btw


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> other - seeing the missus tonight


 
To be continued sir


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

are we there yet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I may even stay back a few minutes to see this through


 


neonwilderness said:


> Just passed 20k views btw


 
This level of dedication is a credit to you and our nation. 
I salute you.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> To be continued sir


 
definitely an appropriate venue for a dragger's meet


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This level of dedication is a credit to you and our nation.
> I salute you.


 
I'm not putting off going to the shops.  Honest


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

anyways - I'm going to the pub, probably the fine Jolly Butchers in Stoke Newington


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not putting off going to the shops.  Honest


 
Plus emailing the boss after hours makes me look good


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

when I said going, I haven't left yet, but it is 4.30 and I really should be 

as *he* left yet to go to the pub?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

This is going to the wire now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

I really want to go - lazyboss has given me the hump all week


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is going to the wire now


 
I know!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Nearly there now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Plus I really need a ___~~


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lazyboss has gone !


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Hurray!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

6000 (2240 CE) Entry of Shabbat


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

hell , we are nearly there peeps - one final push !


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Hurray!


 
it always lifts the office when he fucks off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Plus I really need a ___~~


 
Me too


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

and I shall be leaving soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it always lifts the office when he fucks off


 
Same here with cuntboss.  Has been very laid back here today as she's working from home


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Me too


 
and me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Next post.........


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Right, going now!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

6k?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 19, 2010)

well done that man! good work chaps and chapesses


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Right, going now!


 
damn! you got it!

I'm orf!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Mission achieved. 
We all deserve a pint for this one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2010)

Bye!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 19, 2010)

or two at least


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Would three be taking the piss?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would three be taking the piss?


 
Nah - three is the magic number!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah - three is the magic number!


three lots of three pints it is!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2010)

Had enough, I am off to find pints now.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 19, 2010)

you. fucking. cunts!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2010)

Wut is this thread doing awake?


Hic?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What beer?


 
As it happened it was Kronenbourg, followed by some Rioja, then a few IPAs down at the Albert.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

late Drag? 

busy early part of the week ahead, a lot of people of Monday and Tuesday - should make the drag less?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

oh and 40,000 words on nanowrimo so far, should hit the 50k by the weekend I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Yawn, yawn, yawn! 

Glumday once more and this one feels a bit more blah than usual. Gotta get out the door and get going now.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

The 6k era seems ok so far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Morning 


drcarnage said:


> you. fucking. cunts!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Shit conversation has started already, I'm not interested in what they had for lunch yesterday


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Everyone seems to be in a good mood this morning. I'll go and hide in a room and make up some bundles.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Bundles?


----------



## Numbers (Nov 22, 2010)

Have started back on nights so kind of weird adjusting, done Friday night as a test run for the work we're doing so tonight we start in earnest.  Got up at 2am so as I can have a nice little kip from about 10am this morning.

Felt kind of sad saying goodbye to my missus this morning when she left for work as I'm only going to see her for 1 hour each morning for the next few weeks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

glad to get back to work. had a weekend of waiting hand and foot on my better half, as she has fractured right wrist so incapable of cooking, cleaning, washing up, dressing etc.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice start to the day. 

Left work on Friday with a 20 week project to do. 
Arrive today and the project is the same but I have 16 weeks to do it. 

Meh


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nice start to the day.
> 
> Left work on Friday with a 20 week project to do.
> Arrive today and the project is the same but I have 16 weeks to do it.
> ...



by the end of the week, you will have 4 weeks to do it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> by the end of the week, you will have 4 weeks to do it


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

You'll have to get yourself a helicopter and fly about like Challenge Anneka


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2010)

Infact, they've just called me, they need it done by friday..... chop chop


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Have started back on nights so kind of weird adjusting, done Friday night as a test run for the work we're doing so tonight we start in earnest.  Got up at 2am so as I can have a nice little kip from about 10am this morning.
> 
> Felt kind of sad saying goodbye to my missus this morning when she left for work as I'm only going to see her for 1 hour each morning for the next few weeks.



That is pretty hard mate. 
Worth the sacrifice though yeah?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Bundles?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Email of the day?



> Win laser eye surgery, the perfect gift for Christmas!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bundles?


 
everyone should do bundles


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Mornin all

Kettle on?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Bit late aren't you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Morning all - feeling a bit miserable today as I didn't get the part I wanted in the show so I am a bit weepy


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

oh quoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> oh quoggy


 
I'll get over it, just a bit of a knock to my confidence really


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit late aren't you?


 Shut it you.  You can make the tea for that



QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - feeling a bit miserable today as I didn't get the part I wanted in the show so I am a bit weepy


 
Mornin gorgeous - their loss, fuck em


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Shut it you.  You can make the tea for that


It's in the pot


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin gorgeous - their loss, fuck em


^ what she said


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - feeling a bit miserable today as I didn't get the part I wanted in the show so I am a bit weepy


Go and heckle at the opening night


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Go and heckle at the opening night


 
ace idea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks all  - it doesn't help that my best feiends (and colleague) is playing the male lead so I have got to try and be cheerful about it at work (though he seems nearly as upset as me that I am not plating the part tbh!)


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Bundles 

I managed to avoid the shitty Monday morning conversations, and a boring telecom while getting some actual work done and playing Sonic on my phone.

Oh, and VA came and brought me a cup of coffee. That was nice of her


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Kettle on?


 
What just happened there?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What just happened there?


 


fuck nose bajjy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fuck nose bajjy


 
Wut Wut Wut Wut?

I suddenly feel the drag has improved


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Kettle on?


 
morning sweet cheeks x


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Why, did someone just bring drugs and cake in?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin gorgeous - their loss, fuck em


 
^^^ this


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wut Wut Wut Wut?
> 
> I suddenly feel the drag has improved


 
7k this week then?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> morning sweet cheeks x


 
Mornin me lovely - how's life?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wut Wut Wut Wut?
> 
> I suddenly feel the drag has improved


 
the force is strong with this one


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

is that soj I see there?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin me lovely - how's life?


 
ok, apart from the job 

how's you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin me lovely - how's life?


 
I should have said "Welcome Back!! Soj" as well


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the force is strong with this one


 It was on Friday night - gave meself food poisoning!!



drcarnage said:


> is that soj I see there?


 Nah mate, optical delusion 



marty21 said:


> ok, apart from the job
> 
> how's you?


Doing fucking brilliantly mate - ta for asking.  Job and boss still the same old, but life in general is pretty fucking goooooood 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I should have said "Welcome Back!! Soj" as well


 
Aw, ta queeny


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Nah mate, optical delusion


 


Welcome back anyway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

hiya sojjy  

have you made that brew yet, i'm spitting feathers here......???


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

lunch soon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lunch soon?


 
yes, it is lunch soon


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, it is lunch soon


 
and, what are you having?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Welcome back anyway


Thanks - ya big pussy   All well with you, sunshine?



Paulie Tandoori said:


> hiya sojjy
> 
> have you made that brew yet, i'm spitting feathers here......???


'lo paulie - nah, neon said he was doing it 



marty21 said:


> lunch soon?


 
Yup - reckon so.  Leftover risotto and a slice of jam tart for me!  Phwoar


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and, what are you having?


 
moules mariniere, a caesar salad and a big bowl of chips.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> moules mariniere, a caesar salad and a big bowl of chips.


 
posho


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> moules mariniere, a caesar salad and a big bowl of chips.


With a side order of schadenfreude?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> posho


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 'lo paulie - nah, neon said he was doing it


It's cold now, someone else's turn


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

It is nippy eh?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

'kin right it is bajjy

Got my little fan heater out, recycling dust to blow down my throat under the guise of keeping me warm


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

is it friday yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is it friday yet?


 
I wish  Mind you - call me a cunt - but I have Wednesday, Thrsday and Friday off, w00t!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish  Mind you - call me a cunt - but I have Wednesday, Thrsday and Friday off, w00t!


So, your Friday is tomorrow?!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish  Mind you - call me a cunt - but I have Wednesday, Thrsday and Friday off, w00t!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> So, your Friday is tomorrow?!!!!


 
Yes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Jacket potato for lunch
Cheese THEN beans but with a sausage today!
The fun never stops and things are never boring here!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish  Mind you - call me a cunt - but I have Wednesday, Thrsday and Friday off, w00t!


bloody hell woman!!! no wonder there's a banking crisis going on in ireland.

doing anything nice?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bloody hell woman!!! no wonder there's a banking crisis going on in ireland.
> 
> doing anything nice?


 
I am in a play this week so thought I would take the time off so I could relax during the day


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Have a couple of afternoon naps for me, queeny.

Only 5 weeks til the crimbo holidays though - and then it's 11 days off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got 4 weeks here. 
20 days left including this day. 
Back on the 4th of Jan this year.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Spicy parsnip soup for lunch.

Was going to go down the curry route but thought I'd save my urges for tonight


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

i'm aiming to finish on 17 december and then not start new job until about 5/6 january.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm aiming to finish on 17 december and then not start new job until about 5/6 january.





Off from 24th to 4th Jan - in for 4 days, then off from 10th-17th


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Off from 24th to 4th Jan


Same I think.

Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu are going on about the weather and the post.  It's always cold in winter and the post has been coming at this time for about two years


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

New job paulie?  Nice one!  Same sorta thing?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Fucking hell! After 10 months of applying for jobs I've finally been invited for an interview!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Fucking hell! After 10 months of applying for jobs I've finally been invited for an interview!


 
eek! good luck!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> eek! good luck!


 
It's in London and on Friday. The train fare will kill me


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's in London and on Friday. The train fare will kill me



they refund you,  Shirley!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's in London and on Friday. The train fare will kill me


 
Drag meet after


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they refund you,  Shirley!


 
The lass said she'll email me the details through, so I'll have a look and make decision tomorrow. Worst thing is that I don't want to leave on Thursday night as it's my son's first birthday. Argh!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Off from 24th to 4th Jan - in for 4 days, then off from 10th-17th


 
 

Off 24th and bank holidays!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Fucking hell! After 10 months of applying for jobs I've finally been invited for an interview!




Maybe that's what VA's 'research' was for last week


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The lass said she'll email me the details through, so I'll have a look and make decision tomorrow. Worst thing is that I don't want to leave on Thursday night as it's my son's first birthday. Argh!


 
Drag meet after


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet after


 
A distinct possibility


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe that's what VA's 'research' was for last week


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

whereabouts in that London is the interview?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> A distinct possibility


 
Wheee!! Oh no , I am doing my play that night...Boooo!

Am at the moment alternating between feel fine and utterley dejected  I think I feel like this because the part was kind of mine to lose and I blew it by not doing the audition as well as I know I can. It doesn't really help that I am doing a play this week either as at the moment I feel like the worest actress in the world!

Still, there is sponge cake at home and I might have cheese on toast for tea. Maybe with an egg on top!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

@ marty21 

My three pints of Late Red at the Prince Arthur, Old Street were marvellous on Friday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The lass said she'll email me the details through, so I'll have a look and make decision tomorrow. Worst thing is that I don't want to leave on Thursday night as it's my son's first birthday. Argh!


You could come down on the day surely?

Tis pricey though, so definitely ask them about expenses.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

whereabouts in that London is the interview?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> whereabouts in that London is the interview?


 
Not sure yet. will have to check the email once I get home.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Not sure yet. will have to check the email once I get home.


 
Some of us can't wait until then


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> You could come down on the day surely?
> 
> Tis pricey though, so definitely ask them about expenses.


 
Yeah, I'm going to have a proper look into it tonight and then decide. I'd feel a twat for turning down an interview, but I can't afford the train fare at such short notice and now way do I want to miss my boy's first birthday.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some of us can't wait until then


 
I can't get on gmail at work


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I can't get on gmail at work


 
use your phone!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have a proper look into it tonight and then decide. I'd feel a twat for turning down an interview, but I can't afford the train fare at such short notice and now way do I want to miss my boy's first birthday.


 
What time is the interview?  If it's the afternoon you can get the fare down to about £37 each way if you get advance singles.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> use your phone!


 
costs pennies


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What time is the interview?  If it's the afternoon you can get the fare down to about £37 each way if you get advance singles.


 
it's at 10:30


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> use your phone!


not everyone has internet on their phone


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> not everyone has internet on their phone


 
I know!   *shakes fist at self*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it's at 10:30


 
overnight coach? arrive looking fresh and unruffled


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> overnight coach? arrive looking fresh and unruffled


 
This


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This


 
how many cans for the  journey? - 6 minimum imo


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like it might have to be a megabus job. 

I'm not going to worry about it until tonight.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Looks like it might have to be a megabus job.


They're not so bad, despite the name it's still a coach


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> how many cans for the  journey? - 6 minimum imo


 
Fresh as a daisy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> New job paulie?  Nice one!  Same sorta thing?


nope, and now for something completely different (altho similar to previous jobs what i have done). can't bleeding wait tbh.


drcarnage said:


> Fucking hell! After 10 months of applying for jobs I've finally been invited for an interview!


in current climate, that's good going. surely, they will refund your fares?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm not going to worry about it until tonight.



Some of us are worried NOW sir


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They're not so bad, despite the name it's still a coach


 
I've done the journey before and it took around 5 hours which is about the same as a car journey I think.



Paulie Tandoori said:


> in current climate, that's good going. surely, they will refund your fares?


 
For the last time - I'll look it to it tonight!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> For the last time - I'll look it to it tonight!



That sort of attitude isn't going to get you a job now is it?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> For the last time - I'll look it to it tonight!


 

^^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Are they refunding the fare?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ^^^^


*shakes fist at screen*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That sort of attitude isn't going to get you a job now is it?


 
not showing a lot of enthusiasm imo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> For the last time - I'll look it to it tonight!



That sort of attitude isn't going to get you a job now is it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not showing a lot of enthusiasm imo



Procrastination


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Procrastination


 
he needs to pull his socks up, and buck up his ideas


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ^^^^


 
This ^^^^^


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nope, and now for something completely different (altho similar to previous jobs what i have done). can't bleeding wait tbh.



Nice one anyhow mister - hope it makes you happier than this one has!



drcarnage said:


> For the last time - I'll look it to it tonight!


 
Hey, and good luck to you too


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

That's it! I quit!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

you haven't even had the interview yet!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Not even 3pm yet


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hey, and good luck to you too


 
Cheers. 

Not sure about London though. A lot of thought may have to go into this.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> That's it! I quit!


 
you need an attitude adjustment,  buckeroo


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you need an attitude adjustment,  buckeroo


 
I think you'll find that it is YOU who needs attitude adjustment.  

I could have turned this place around. Enjoy living in the past.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even 3pm yet


not even friday yet


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Not sure about London though. A lot of thought may have to go into this.


 
Oh, is the job actually in that London then?  I thought it was just the interview.  Fuck that man - you might lose your accent


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you haven't even had the interview yet!!!


 
I'm not working with the likes of you!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh, is the job actually in that London then?  I thought it was just the interview.  Fuck that man - you might lose your accent


 
I'm nor worried about me, it's carnage jnr we should feel sorry for. Can you imagine having a child with a cockney accent?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Not sure about _that_ London though.



Corrected for you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not even friday yet


 
Not even Christmas yet


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fuck that man - you might lose your accent


 
He might catch Cockneyitis


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even 3pm yet


almost home time, almost.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even Christmas yet


 
But it's National Curry Week!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

It is national curry week isn't it? 
Tonight we are having beans on toast whilst watching Black Books


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Curried beans?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Black Books


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Curried beans?


 
Sadly not 
There may be cheese though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He might catch Cockneyitis


 
 Is there a cure?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I know, I know, I know


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is national curry week isn't it?
> Tonight we are having beans on toast whilst watching Black Books


 
Tonight I'm having Aloo Paneer and pakoras.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not
> There may be cheese though


Start a thread then have beans on toast 

Letting the side down Badgers, letting the side down


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm nor worried about me, it's carnage jnr we should feel sorry for. Can you imagine having a child with a cockney accent?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Start a thread then have beans on toast
> 
> Letting the side down Badgers, letting the side down


 
I have lost it haven't I?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not
> There may be cheese though



wut?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> wut?


 
Eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have lost it haven't I?


yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Is there a cure?


 
An intensive diet of yorkshire puddings and brown ale


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Tonight I'm having *Aloo Paneer* and pakoras.


cheesy potatoes?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know, I know, I know


 
Have you seen this before?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you seen this before?


 
No, is it good then?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> An intensive diet of yorkshire puddings and brown ale


 
 Thanks.

Do you think we export mushy peas and sausage rolls to that London?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> cheesy potatoes?


 
sorry, I meant Saag paneer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> sorry, I meant Saag paneer.


 
Must! Try! Harder!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> sorry, I meant Saag paneer.


or to give it its proper name, cheesy peas


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No, is it good then?


 
It's not bad.  Quite quaint and doesn't have the surrealism of Black Books, but worth a watch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Do you think we export mushy peas and sausage rolls to that London?


 
Greggs attempted a subtle takeover, but their food has gone to shit and hasn't worked


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's not bad.  Quite quaint and doesn't have the surrealism of Black Books, but worth a watch.


 
Will check it out
Just got a DVD player for home finally 
Lot of things to watch and re-watch


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Eh?


 
I'm confused now about what I'm angry about


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Do you think we export mushy peas and sausage rolls to that London?


mushy peas come in a tin don't they? 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> or to give it its proper name, cheesy peas


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's not bad.  Quite quaint and doesn't have the surrealism of Black Books, but worth a watch.


 
£4.93 for series 1&2 worth it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> £4.93 for series 1&2 worth it?


Cheaper than renting it from the library


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm confused now about what I'm angry about


 
We are all angry Marty, it is the way of things these days


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Greggs attempted a subtle takeover, but their food has gone to shit and hasn't worked


 
I don't think I've seen a Greggs in that London. All I've found have been posh things like Unicorn steaks with blue pea shoots for like 3 billion quid a bite.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> mushy peas come in a tin don't they?


 
I've just had the most amazing idea - a mushy pea pastie!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.dudeism.com


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't think I've seen a Greggs in that London. All I've found have been posh things like Unicorn steaks with blue pea shoots for like 3 billion quid a bite.


lol, there are about 4 down walworth road, which isn't that long 

wtf is unicorn steaks?



drcarnage said:


> I've just had the most amazing idea - a mushy pea pastie!


mushy pea and chip pastie


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't think I've seen a Greggs in that London. All I've found have been posh things like Unicorn steaks with blue pea shoots for like 3 billion quid a bite.


 
I think there's a couple.  They probably do a cheap version, goat and baked beans or something.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Ostrich stuffed with Hummingbirds is all we eat in London these days


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> lol, there are about 4 down walworth road, which isn't that long
> 
> wtf is unicorn steaks?
> 
> mushy pea and chip pastie


 
Why steaks from a unicorn of course 

Not as nice, or as cheap as a mushy pea and chip pasty though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Why steaks from a unicorn of course


 
Die Mannequin?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

the greggs up the road from me usually has a queue out the door at dinner time.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Die Mannequin?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
http://www.7digital.com/artists/die-mannequin/unicorn-steak-1


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Access Denied


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've just had the most amazing idea - a mushy pea pastie!


 
I'd eat it

I actually had a full tin of mushy peas to myself the other night, to go with the butter pie I made.  fucking HELL - so much goodness on one plate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Access Denied


 


> Unicorn Steak is the first studio album by the Canadian rock band Die Mannequin, released on November 13, 2007 in Canada and March 4, 2008 in the United States. Unicorn Steak is a compilation of Die Mannequin’s first two studio eps How To Kill and Slaughter Daughter with two new additional tracks "Empty's Promise (Early Demo)" and a cover of the Beatsteaks song "Hand In Hand".


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

7k this week looks more likely I feel


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 7k this week looks more likely I feel


 
It'll need some dedication, but it's achievable


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'd eat it
> 
> I actually had a full tin of mushy peas to myself the other night, to go with the butter pie I made.  fucking HELL - so much goodness on one plate


 
There should be a National Mushy Pea Week


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr ManFlu is learning, he's just done his tea round without having to be prompted ten times


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There should be a National Mushy Pea Week


 
Pie and pea week


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It'll need some dedication, but it's achievable


 
We are going to have broken 6200 today 
It seems that would be 1/5th of the week and 1/5th of the 1,000 posts required


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Pie and pea week


 
Get ready for British Pie Week - 7th to 13th March 2011!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
ta


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get ready for British Pie Week - 7th to 13th March 2011!


Will you be having sausage and mash that week?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is learning, he's just done his tea round without having to be prompted ten times


 
about fucking time


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We are going to have broken 6200 today


Don't we have some cunts later in the week though? We'll have to pick up the slack


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get ready for British Pie Week - 7th to 13th March 2011!


We went to a public house in that there Leeds once that served a mini-pie platter with a selection of 4 or 5 different mini pies.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get ready for British Pie Week - 7th to 13th March 2011!


 
I'll have to go to the local pie shop


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get ready for British Pie Week - 7th to 13th March 2011!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't we have some cunts later in the week though? We'll have to pick up the slack


 
We can do it. 
Put in the hard work early on. 
Should have hit 6,500 by close of play tomorrow.
All downhill from there I reckon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Big push tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get ready for British Pie Week - 7th to 13th March 2011!


 
time for a revival of the pie sandwich


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> time for a revival of the pie sandwich


 
butty, you poncey cunt mart


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay, we WILL make the numbers up but for today I am nearly done. 

Corporate Man is edging towards the door already and I am gone as soon as he is gone!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Bye Bye Winners, see you in the '300 Drag' tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> butty, you poncey cunt mart


 
Last time I stayed at a mate's in Manchester I was getting a chip butty and was asked if I meant a barm (or something).  Most confusing.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

I hate this time of day. My body starts craving booze.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> '300 Drag'


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Last time I stayed at a mate's in Manchester I was getting a chip butty and was asked if I meant a barm (or something).  Most confusing.


 
Is a barm the same as a bap?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Is a barm the same as a bap?


 
I don't know


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

I asked for a stottie and they told me to get out the shop


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> butty, you poncey cunt mart


 
welcome back Soj


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I asked for a stottie and they told me to get out the shop


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Is a barm the same as a bap?


Think so.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Come on dragbus


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you're the only one who has left their office Badgers.. I hope your bus doesn't come until 5pm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Is a barm the same as a bap?


Yes



neonwilderness said:


> I asked for a stottie and they told me to get out the shop


Heh 



marty21 said:


> welcome back Soj


 
Fanx luv   Not sure how long I'll be back for though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
byeeeee bajjjjjjjyyyyyyyy so long brutha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Not sure how long I'll be back for though


 
10k


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2010)

right, off to the pub


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I think you're the only one who has left their office Badgers.. I hope your bus doesn't come until 5pm


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


It has come now hasn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> It has come now hasn't it?


 
No  

Brass monkeys out here too


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't we have some cunts later in the week though? We'll have to pick up the slack


 
I'm here all week !



thankyouverymuch


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> Brass monkeys out here too




I've got to cycle home in shorts


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

snow on thursday apparently


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I've got to cycle home in shorts


 
Still no bus. 

Shorts????


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> snow on thursday apparently


 
There's been snow here since June.  Bloody Londoners


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> snow on thursday apparently


 
It could be good this ^ 

There's no business on snow day, like no business at all


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's been snow here since June.  Bloody Londoners


 
we run tings 

it is important news 

if snow makes it difficult to so stuff


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

On the bus. 
Still pretty chilly.

Oh well, the worst of glumday is over, just the drag home now. Tomorrow will be better for sure, perhaps there will be nice lunches


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we run tings
> 
> it is important news
> 
> if snow makes it difficult to so stuff


paulie t run tings, 
tings nah run him


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Enough of this grammar madness


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still no bus.
> 
> Shorts????


long shorts


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2010)

Biddly said:


> long shorts


 
Not short trousers?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Yawn, late, yawn, moan, yawn!!!

Got a really stuffy head today. Have to get going


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope, definitely long shorts. 

I have so much to do today, so not much time to drag. Might even have to sit at a desk without PC so I get it done


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Drag bus is slow today. I have lots to do today too and got to shake this coldy man-flu illness off  

Typical Loseday blues!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

overslept - it was 7, I heard the pips on the ,7am news then it was 7.55 

gonna drive in - should be ok


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Morning



drcarnage said:


> morning


Interview update?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Interview update?


 
No news on whether they'd pay my train fare. But the megabus is only £16 return.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Bargain


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning


 
Interview news?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> overslept - it was 7, I heard the pips on the ,7am news then it was 7.55



I closed my eyes for 1 minute this morning and opened them 30 minutes later too. Was a struggle getting out of bed, out the door and on the bus today but only me in the office this morning. Would have loved a lazy sicky but can't be done


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Interview news?


 
*sigh*


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> *sigh*


 
Who's paying for the tickets???


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know 

Do you want me to phone them?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't know


 on the ball as usual


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I closed my eyes for 1 minute this morning and opened them 30 minutes later too. Was a struggle getting out of bed, out the door and on the bus today but only me in the office this morning. Would have loved a lazy sicky but can't be done


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Morning Pickman's, how are you today?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

My backs really hurting today  Too much time spazzing out on the sofa at the weekend i think.....

There's also now average speed cameras on the M25 on my way to work


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

30 minutes drive in ftw


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag bus is slow today. I have lots to do today too and got to shake this coldy man-flu illness off


What type of flu is that again?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2010)

I banged my head really, really hard when I got up out of my seat on the bus this morning. Boo!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Biddly said:


> What type of flu is that again?


 






Warning issued over winter coughs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> My backs really hurting today  Too much time spazzing out on the sofa at the weekend i think.....


 
Can you do some stretching exercises?
Or maybe get some students to rub you down?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Fuck this shit


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Or maybe get some students to rub you down?


 
They all have bleeding anus' and have had to go home early


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Fuck this shit


 
How is your day then?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can you do some stretching exercises?
> Or maybe get some students to rub you down?



Exercises? you what? 

I've had a good stretch.... its my sofa, its a real slouchy one, and I wanted a quiet weekend so i split my time between the sofa, and my freinds really uncomfortable BMW whilst he went for a night drive (which means going round in circles in a national trust carpark whilst i get thrown about like a ragdoll in the passenger seat). 



neonwilderness said:


> They all have bleeding anus' and have had to go home early


 
I wonder if she's feeling better...... it would be a bit 'personal' to ask I guess...... I wonder if one of the female staff will


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I wonder if she's feeling better...... it would be a bit 'personal' to ask I guess...... I wonder if one of the female staff will


 
I suppose if she's back it can't have been that bad


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

yawn, oversleeps all round, she went out at 8ish, i woke up just now 

luckily, it's the wah-shuffle again for me today, trying to finish off this piece of shitting work with looming deadline....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Bored here. 
Waiting for other people to do stuff so I can.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, Okay!!

We are slacking a bit today, have to put in a 220+ post day to set up the big score.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Yawn

__~


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Christmas meal is being discussed, apparently a decision is being made on Friday


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Christmas meal is being discussed, apparently a decision is being made on Friday


 
they might cancel xmas?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they might cancel xmas?


 
We canceled the 'official' one last year to save money and just went out with a couple of reps instead.  Things are looking a bit better this year.  

I suggested Taybarns if they want to keep the cost down, don't think they're keen though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Christmas meal is being discussed, apparently a decision is being made on Friday


 
Fancy dress?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Radio Woman has just arrived back in the office 

Despite everyone being told we will not work from the 17/12/2010 until the 04/01/2011, she thinks that we _should_ each do one day each from the 20-23rd of December. How annoying is that going to be if this is the case?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman has just arrived back in the office
> 
> Despite everyone being told we will not work from the 17/12/2010 until the 04/01/2011, she thinks that we _should_ each do one day each from the 20-23rd of December. How annoying is that going to be if this is the case?


 
annoying to a factor of a billion 

unusual day, I'm having a late lunch


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

the little bar at the top says i have done 88% of what i need to do.

hopefully get the last 12% done this avvie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman has just arrived back in the office
> 
> Despite everyone being told we will not work from the 17/12/2010 until the 04/01/2011, she thinks that we _should_ each do one day each from the 20-23rd of December. How annoying is that going to be if this is the case?


people like that drive me fucking mental 

and you can tell her that from me too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> annoying to a factor of a billion



Yup  



marty21 said:


> unusual day, I'm having a late lunch



That is good news. 
I am not yet at lunch yet.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> people like that drive me fucking mental
> 
> and you can tell her that from me too.


 
She has been told 

Finish up Friday 17th in the pub all afternoon. 
Then imagine having to work alone in the office just on Thursday the 23rd


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Royal Wedding news: 



> Mr Cameron said: "We want to mark the day as one of national celebration, a public holiday will ensure the most people possible will have a chance to celebrate on the day.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

(((The Scots)))



> Public Holidays are devolved in Scotland and the Scottish government is yet to announce whether it will follow Westminster's lead.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello again - fucking fuck fuck, is it only Tuesday? 

Is that right, we might get a day off out of the parasitic cunts wedding?  Cool


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Royal Wedding news:


 
3 day week


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> she thinks that we _should_ each do one day each from the 20-23rd of December. How annoying is that going to be if this is the case?


Tell her to fuck off.  We have to take turns checking the answerphone over the break, but at least that can be done remotely.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman has just arrived back in the office
> 
> Despite everyone being told we will not work from the 17/12/2010 until the 04/01/2011, she thinks that we _should_ each do one day each from the 20-23rd of December. How annoying is that going to be if this is the case?


 
and order everyone NOT to buy her a secret santa pressie - it's the only way she'll learn


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

April 22 Good Friday	 
April 25 Easter Monday	 
April 29 Royal Wedding
May 02 Early May Bank Holiday 	 

Good run that  ^ 

4 day week
4 day weekend 
3 day week 
4 day weekend 
4 day week


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

It'll be a chore


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Talking of chores I am off for a stroll.
Quick charity shop rummage and then back for the afternoon draaaaag.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

right then, off for grubski


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

pea and spam soup was disappointing


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Should have had a pastie instead


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> April 22 Good Friday
> April 25 Easter Monday
> April 29 Royal Wedding
> May 02 Early May Bank Holiday
> ...



this good


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

26th - 28th April could be good investment for annual leave.  For wedding celebrations, obviously.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Should have had a pastie instead


 
innit.

Interview update - they won't pay for my train fare so it looks like I'm on the megabus.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> April 22 Good Friday
> April 25 Easter Monday
> April 29 Royal Wedding
> May 02 Early May Bank Holiday
> ...


I might rethink the holiday ive booked of then, to maximise holiday time 



I've just been laughed at by everyone in my office...... I didnt even think it was funny.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> pea and spam soup was disappointing


 
Spam?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> innit.
> 
> Interview update - they won't pay for my train fare so it looks like I'm on the megabus.


 

Drag meet?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> innit.
> 
> Interview update - they won't pay for my train fare so it looks like i'm on the megabus.


 
cheapfuckingskates!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet?


 
On Megabus?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Pickman's, how are you today?


 
never better


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> On Megabus?


 
Suits our style yeah? 
Megabus to the meet then cans of supermarket own brand cider and crisps?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Suits our style yeah?
> Megabus to the meet then cans of supermarket own brand cider and crisps?


 
We need an answer to the question

how many cans for the trip?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> never better


 
Good good, nearly finished work today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Suits our style yeah?
> Megabus to the meet then cans of supermarket own brand cider and crisps?


 
Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like a plan!


 
that's a fucking massive bag of crisps.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Spam?


 
Was supposed to be ham but have my doubts 



Badgers said:


> Drag meet?


 
I'll be up for a meet. It just depends on my return journey - got a banging party to attend on Saturday and I can't be late.



marty21 said:


> cheapfuckingskates!


 
I intend to call them that when I arrive


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good good, nearly finished work today?


 no. but it's all going very well today, as usual


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Quick charity shop rummage



Got this Dell keyboard for £1


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I intend to call them that when I arrive


 
always make a good first impression


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> that's a fucking massive bag of crisps.


 
Good value for money and maintains the crisp:cider ratio


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> always make a good first impression


 
particularly in cases like this when his first impression will be his last.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like a plan!


 
That cider's too weak.

This is more my thing:


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

excellent - office conversation topic is now immigration


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> excellent - office conversation topic is now immigration


 
Where are they off too?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where are they off too?


 
one guy - don't make it so difficult to come in - illegals only come here because it is so difficult - if you let everyone in - you have no illegals


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> That cider's too weak.
> 
> This is more my thing:


 
That is National Express cider


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That is National Express cider


 
what cider should be bought for megabus?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Tesco value (or similar), see above


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Kebabs or crisps?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

People are talking in tongues in the office 
I am choosing to ignore them but it is tricky


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Kebabs or crisps?


 
What sort of kebab?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> that's a fucking massive bag of crisps.


or a very small bottle of cider


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What sort of kebab?


 
Mixed kebab lots of 
Chilli sauce lots of


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What sort of kebab?


 
Kebab


----------



## TopCat (Nov 23, 2010)

I am on the phone to BT and getting transferred all over the world as they lie, bullshit and play fucking awful hold music at me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Pigeon kebab love


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

TopCat said:


> I am on the phone to BT and getting transferred all over the world as they lie, bullshit and play fucking awful hold music at me.


 
It amuses me that BT sell communication and yet can't communicate


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pigeon kebab love


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

The 6500 Tuesday is not happening is it? 
Salvage some pride people, lets get to 6,400 at least.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2010)

60/250 done.. not many to go  

Results of job review next week.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Results of job review next week.


 
Good omens?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2010)

TopCat said:


> I am on the phone to BT and getting transferred all over the world as they lie, bullshit and play fucking awful hold music at me.


 


Badgers said:


> It amuses me that BT sell communication and yet can't communicate


 
Hehe - I will find a 1000000 ways to put off ringing those fuckers.  No good for my health.

Erm, that bag of crisps wasn't THAT big pickmans.  I eat a bag of crisps that size once every couple of nights.  They only fucking fill them halfway up


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

Grandma is counting down the days until the new Tesco opens round the corner.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good omens?


Maybe, we'll see.

Back to reading


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I eat a bag of crisps that size once every couple of nights.


 
12 multipack size?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Grandma is counting down the days until the new Tesco opens round the corner.


 
Will you go there? 
Deli counter or anything good?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Grandma is counting down the days until the new Tesco opens round the corner.


 
clubcard points?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 12 multipack size?


 
Nah, there's tons of different types now bajjy...Kettle crisps are a big fave (new sweet chilli flavour = nom), Co Op own brand kettley-type crisps, and I've got some at the mo but can't remember what they're called


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Will you go there?
> Deli counter or anything good?


 
I doubt it. It looks about the same size as a Spa/Londis. I'll stick to the market instead.



marty21 said:


> clubcard points?


 
No, I just think she can't be arsed making the entire 3 minute walk to the other Tesco.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

92% finished!!! remainder of work is mostly my bosses as well, so hopefully not much more for me to do on this.

i'm off to put the kettle on.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I doubt it. It looks about the same size as a Spa/Londis. I'll stick to the market instead.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just think she can't be arsed making the entire 3 minute walk to the other Tesco.



I have a colleague who walks 4 times a day, from her house to her car and from her car to the office, and then the reverse


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2010)

I want to go for a wee but this is the time when the boss comes back from lunch and pops into the loo her and I have enough of her twittering to herself in the office. Hearing it in the toilet is too much


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> twittering


Tweeting or talking to herself?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to go for a wee but this is the time when the boss comes back from lunch and pops into the loo her and I have enough of her twittering to herself in the office. Hearing it in the toilet is too much


 
when will you go for a wee ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Forecasting is fun isn't it? 
Bored of budgets and guesswork.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Forecasting is fun isn't it?
> Bored of budgets and guesswork.


 
I forecast a wee at 4.15


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have a colleague who walks 4 times a day, from her house to her car and from her car to the office, and then the reverse


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Tweeting or talking to herself?


i took it as a euphemism. my friend katie used to call it tweaking, put it that way......


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Over 40 posts still to go people 
Get with the program 
Come on


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm off to put the kettle on.


 
It won't suit you


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Over 40 posts still to go people
> Get with the program
> Come on


 
I'll do my bit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'll do my bit


 
Is that all?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2010)

Right, I am outta here, dress rehearsal tonight!! Laters y'all


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'll do my bit


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, I am outta here, dress rehearsal tonight!! Laters y'all


 
Good job Marty is doing his bit


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i took it as a euphemism. my friend katie used to call it tweaking, put it that way......


 
Did she use a spanner?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Did she use a *spanner*?


 
Is THAT what they're call them nowadays?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Christmas decorations in the draggers offices?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

this is us prolly


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Is THAT what they're call them nowadays?


 
In certain circles, mechanics mostly


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think we have had any up here before?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Christmas decorations in the draggers offices?


 
There was talk of a tree the other day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> In certain circles, mechanics mostly


spanners in circles of mechanics? esoteric for a tuesday...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Right! 
I am offouttahere for another day. 
Will pitch in on the bus to get the last 30 or so posts.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There was talk of a tree the other day


 
Norwegian?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Missed bus by about 10 seconds


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Missed bus by about 10 seconds




[/pickmans mode]


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> [/pickmans mode]


 
Not going well so far. 
This bus is irritating. 
Oh well, cinema soon


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

boo, another 3 hours 15 mins before i can fuck off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2010)

Today is going to be so much worse than yesterday... and not looking at getting home before 8 at least. Fuck this week 

Morning


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is that all?


 
I'll do a bit more


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Gah! 

Man-Flu has got worse. Head is full of stuff, throat is sore and hot/cold/hot/cold all over! Moan moan moan and not gone to work (yet) today  

Not ideal for a Wednesday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Enjoyed Harry Potter last night though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2010)

Must be bolivian flu


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2010)

meeting first thing, lazyboss attending as well, should be only lazyboss, but he's worried about getting his ARSE kicked


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Must be bolivian flu


 
Sadly it seems to be yuck flu. Never mind, do feel a little brighter now. Not sure if I am going in or not yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm still sat on the sofa.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm still sat on the sofa.


 
Me too 
My sofa though, not yours.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Me too
> My sofa though, not yours.


 
me too, but my sofa, not yours or yours


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Seems like a waste of sofas to me?
We could all share a sofa and donate the other two to the needy?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2010)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> Enjoyed Harry Potter last night though


 
I went to see this last night too.  Was good, but my back is aching today from the seats (premium was full, so had no leg room).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I went to see this last night too.  Was good, but my back is aching today from the seats (premium was full, so had no leg room).



Enjoyed it a lot.
Potter films getting a bit darker.
Cinema seat was ok.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking forward to the second half next year, it definitely felt like half a film (it was, but you know...).  Can't complain about the seat too much though, it only cost £3 

I may go and put the kettle on shortly.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Looking forward to the second half next year, it definitely felt like half a film (it was, but you know...).  Can't complain about the seat too much though, it only cost £3
> 
> I may go and put the kettle on shortly.



It was half a film but enjoyable nonetheless. We will see the second part at the pictures for sure. When they are both on DVD and catch watch back to back on the sofa it will be nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in bed!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Enjoyed it a lot.
> Potter films getting a bit darker.
> Cinema seat was ok.


It'll be in the cinema for a while won't it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Biddly said:


> It'll be in the cinema for a while won't it?


 
Yeah, it will. 

Was only about a third full in the Ritzy last night. That was the 20:10 showing though, I imagine the earlier showings and weekends are rammed with kids.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, it will.
> 
> Was only about a third full in the Ritzy last night. That was the 20:10 showing though, I imagine the earlier showings and weekends are rammed with kids.


I'm going to wait til it's in screen 5, I like screen 5


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm in bed!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2010)

morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning


 
all good here  i finish in nine minutes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>


 
Yes...but you were in my dreams last night . 

We started off arguing about who was going to use the computer then..we had a bit of a snog ...then you got to use the computer 

Oh and you were dressed as a builder.....!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2010)

five minutes ...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> all good here  i finish in nine minutes


 


Pickman's model said:


> five minutes ...


 
what a fucking cunt


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes...but you were in my dreams last night .
> 
> We started off arguing about who was going to use the computer then..we had a bit of a snog ...then you got to use the computer
> 
> Oh and you were dressed as a builder.....!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>


 
Yup, just like that!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what a fucking cunt


.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like I'll be near the BBC studios on Friday. I might be able to see Fiona Bruce


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2010)

Make sure you don't end up on News 24 like this guy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Make sure you don't end up on News 24 like this guy


 
I loved it when that happened. B3ta had a field day


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2010)

back from meeting - lazyboss got a bit of an arse kicking  whereas I did not


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> back from meeting - lazyboss got a bit of an arse kicking  whereas I did not


good news, pint @ lunch to celebrate perhaps?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good news, pint @ lunch to celebrate perhaps?


 
indeed, pint can wait for later (i get very sleepy when I drink in the afternoon) , lunch though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

i've had 2 days off the sauce due to my new full-time carer role for her indoors. starting to get a raging thirst on now.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2010)

town is crawling with coppers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Yawn.

Slept for a few hours. Still feeling full of man-flu. Pissing me off now, like sleep but not sickly sleep. Might have to have a cup of tea or more sleeps.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> town is crawling with coppers


 
Pick some up. Look after the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

fuck me i'm bored, killing time now, suggestions for how to keep oneself occupied when one has fuck-all to do please but cannot leave the office


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck me i'm bored, killing time now, suggestions for how to keep oneself occupied when one has fuck-all to do please but cannot leave the office



Me too. I've rearranged my desk three times already today in an attempt to look busy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

my desk is pretty tidy already.

*rues tidy nature*


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pick some up. Look after the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves


 



I'm bored. I want to go into town and see if it's kicking off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2010)

Something is going on here.  Cuntboss has been reasonably pleasant all week and she's leaving early today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Went to the chemist. Made me wonder if chemists have wicked immune systems? Every day they serve sick people, take the filthy money from their germ covered hands? How do they do it? Are they cyborgs or aliens or something? Do they just take all the drugs to be on the safe side?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Went to the chemist. Made me wonder if chemists have wicked immune systems? Every day they serve sick people, take the filthy money from their germ covered hands? How do they do it? Are they cyborgs or aliens or something? Do *they just take all the drugs to be on the safe side*?


they have access to all the drugs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Biddly said:


> they have access to all the drugs


 
Not all 

Vets have some good shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2010)

ok, most.

*crawls back under rock*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2010)

Biddly said:


> ok, most.
> 
> *crawls back under rock*


 
I would prefer the keys to the chemists to be fair


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

right, am out of here in 10


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Yawn! 

Still got the man-flu (moan-flu) this morning but going to work. There is much to do there and while I want to sleep I get the feeling come the afternoon it will be passing. 

Lemsip breakfast 

Friday Eve today so one more sleep till the weekend. Time to get in the shower I suppose!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

slept well, feeling a bit groggy atm though, into the drag - nearly done with it for the week


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Feel crap but having a better morning than Bus-Kitty so far!!


----------



## the button (Nov 25, 2010)

Coming to the end of my second drag-untroubled week.  Interview yesterday, so it might not last.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

the button said:


> Coming to the end of my second drag-untroubled week.  Interview yesterday, so it might not last.


 
Been using your leisure time well button?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

Morning 

Looks like it's going to be another busy day today. I have to sort these fucking bundles out before I leave. Only problem is that VA is also using the room I will be. Anything could happen!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Tickets checked on bus today. 
Nobody busted though.
Oh well.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Morning
> 
> Looks like it's going to be another busy day today. I have to sort these fucking bundles out before I leave. Only problem is that VA is also using the room I will be. Anything could happen!


 
Bundles?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

bundles


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

There's half an inch of snow so most people (including cuntboss) aren't here yet or have gone home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's half an inch of snow so most people (including cuntboss) aren't here yet or have gone home


 
I want this ^ 

Radio Woman and Corporate Man are here discussing The Apprentice and various family ailments.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

MD has just phoned to say he's been to the dentist and to ask about the weather.  In other words finding out who's in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Feel crap but having a better morning than Bus-Kitty so far!!


 
Awww, that is a bit of a fed up kitty face!

First night went really, really well with only a couple of stumbles, literally in one case as I tripped over my frock 

Today I have to clean the bathroom and shower, w00t


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2010)

Boo.... off work ill for the second day in a row


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

5 minutes until the meeting to discuss plans to make half my team redundant. can't really say that i'm looking forward to this much.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 5 minutes until the meeting to discuss plans to make half my team redundant. can't really say that i'm looking forward to this much.


Bit of a shitty start to the day


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Today I have to clean the bathroom and *shower*, w00t


 
Do you freelance?  Mine could do with a clean too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Boo.... off work ill for the second day in a row


 
Lot of bleeding anus going around right now!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 5 minutes until the meeting to discuss plans to make half my team redundant. can't really say that i'm looking forward to this much.


 
Eeek! That is not not good drag at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr ManFlu has just turned up 2 hours late.  He should be good for a wind up, going to make him sign a late register


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you freelance?  Mine could do with a clean too


 
I have enough grumbles doing my own!

Have finished now though and have rewarded myself with some coffee.....before I clean the cooker top!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit of a shitty start to the day


 


Badgers said:


> Eeek! That is not not good drag at all


fucking bastards. sit down, we want to hear your views, blah blah blah, well we're going ahead anyway with what we intended to do, how we can keep staff happy in the meantime?

am so so glad to be leaving here, but shaking with anger about how they're selling the people who are staying down the river.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

Lunch time 

Had quite a pleasant morning with VA in the photocopying room.

Off to the shop to buy cider for my dragging bus journey later.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking bastards. sit down, we want to hear your views, blah blah blah, well we're going ahead anyway with what we intended to do, how we can keep staff happy in the meantime?
> 
> am so so glad to be leaving here, but shaking with anger about how they're selling the people who are staying down the river.


 
Sounds shite mate. 
Hate being in these times, have done a few before.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Had quite a pleasant morning with VA in the photocopying room.




I think I'd better stop winding Mr ManFlu up about being late, I think he's going to have a breakdown soon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

right, i'm going for a couple of pints i think.


----------



## the button (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Been using your leisure time well button?



A heady blend of watching telly, sleep & playing music. Was in the basement of Selfridges yesterday, eyeing their array of Martmite-related gift items.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> quite a pleasant morning with VA in the photocopying room.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, i'm going for a couple of pints i think.


 
Excellent choice 

I have that feeling you get when a bit sicky. 
You know, when a few pints would _really_ sort you out.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

busy morning doing stuff - talk of major job cuts here - 1000 to go over 3 years, not sure if my job is safe tbh - and I'll get fuck all redundancy if it does happen


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
we weren't shagging.


honest.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> busy morning doing stuff - talk of major job cuts here - 1000 to go over 3 years, not sure if my job is safe tbh - and I'll get fuck all redundancy if it does happen


 
The draggers are getting put through the mangle at the moment


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

Any draggers around Victoria at midday tomorrow are more than welcome to buy me a pint


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The draggers are getting put through the mangle at the moment


 
not so haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> we weren't shagging.



I believed you.  



drcarnage said:


> honest.



Until this point ^


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I believed you.
> 
> 
> 
> Until this point ^


 


i'm telling the truth


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Any draggers around Victoria at midday tomorrow are more than welcome to buy me a pint


 
Victoria? 

Doubt I can make midday or any time much before 5/6pm tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

I believed you. 



drcarnage said:


> i'm telling the truth



Until this point ^


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Victoria?
> 
> Doubt I can make midday or any time much before 5/6pm tomorrow


 



You can send me the money instead if you like.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I believed you.
> 
> 
> 
> Until this point ^


 



Right. I'm off to the photocopying room for an hour or two.

(To do photocopying, not shagging)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You can send me the money instead if you like.


 
Western Union as usual yeah? 

Just popped to the shop. I know I am feeling poorly but this time last week I had t-shirt and coat on. Today I am wearing long johns, thick jeans, two t-shirts, thick jumper and coat. It is much colder!!!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lot of bleeding anus going around right now!!!


 

I might think that was funny, if it wasnt close to the truth


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I might think that was funny, if it wasnt close to the truth


 
Pics or nothing is happening


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

3 pints of dartmoor and a cheese omlette. feeling nicely numb.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 25, 2010)

freezing here in the office and its pants, went out lunchtime for a couple pints of Pride now just wanna go home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 3 pints of dartmoor and a cheese omlette. feeling nicely numb.


 
Solid lunch that ^ 

I had a roll which was alright


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Solid lunch that ^
> 
> I had a roll which was alright


it was actually quite a struggle to leave the pub. 

when i got back, two colleagues were in my office and said "_we thought you'd gone home_".

i pointed at my bike which was stood there behind them.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

So it seems i'm not allowed to drink on the megabus


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right. I'm off to the photocopying room for an hour or two.
> 
> (To do photocopying, not shagging)


 
Bundles?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So it seems i'm not allowed to drink on the megabus


 
attacking your human rights 

brown bag it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So it seems i'm not allowed to drink on the megabus


why ever not? i thought it was compulsory.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So it seems i'm not allowed to drink on the megabus


 
Tell the driver it's for religious reasons


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> freezing here in the office and its pants, went out lunchtime for a couple pints of Pride now just wanna go home


 
It feels later than 3.30pm doesn't it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell the driver it's for religious reasons


^^^this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> brown bag it



Better to decant it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Any draggers around Victoria at midday tomorrow are more than welcome to buy me a pint


 
they only let posh people into Zone 1


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> attacking your human rights
> 
> brown bag it



I have a Sainsburys bag it can go into but it's cider and will stink.



Badgers said:


> Better to decant it


 
No time to buy one 



neonwilderness said:


> Tell the driver it's for religious reasons


 
I think I might try this one


----------



## machine cat (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they only let posh people into Zone 1


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they only let posh people into Zone 1


 
Nonsense, I used to live and work in Zone 1 for some years. 
You will be fine there drc


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

i'm going home you fuckers.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nonsense, I used to live and work in Zone 1 for some years.
> You will be fine there drc


 
you is posh


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think I might try this one


 
Tbh, I don't think the drivers give much of a fuck what you're doing anyway


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

6666 today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Pushing it a bit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

But you never know


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you is posh



No sir! You are quite, quite wrong  



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm going home you fuckers.



I want to go now too, gotta do until 5pm I reckon  



neonwilderness said:


> Tbh, I don't think the drivers give much of a fuck what you're doing anyway



This ^ 



marty21 said:


> 6666 today?


 
Not this  

We are failing at the 7k magic aren't we?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want to go now too, gotta do until 5pm I reckon


Same.  Need fuel on the way home and it's snowing again, so I reckon it'll take ages with all the idiot drivers about


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> But you never know



I think today we are not fit for the 6666


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think today we are not fit for the 6666


 
ConDemNation


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> ConDemNation


 
Broken Britain


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

Leaving at 5, have to lock up tonight 


hate locking up

*wails at the injustice of it all*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> ConDemNation


 
Come on then, let's do it!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

This looks good


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *wails at the injustice of it all*


 






We are all with you brother


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Leaving at 5, have to lock up tonight


That is an outrage


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This looks good



other than camera phones, the last proper camera I owned was a disc camera in the 80s - I thought it was ace, you didn't need to load film, you put a disc in, then when you needed to develop film, you sent the disc in 

I thought I was living in the future


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This looks good


Was going to suggest dpreview, but they don't seem to have done many Samsung reviews


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That is an outrage


 
what about my rights as a human bean ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Was going to suggest dpreview, but they don't seem to have done many Samsung reviews


 
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/samsung_wb600_review/
http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/compact-digital-cameras/samsung-wb600-review-49305680/
http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/4887/samsung-wb600-zoom-camera-review
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/ca...s/compact-cameras/samsung-wb600-716477/review


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

152 to go to 6666


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That is an outrage


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> other than camera phones, the last proper camera I owned was a disc camera in the 80s - I thought it was ace, you didn't need to load film, you put a disc in, then when you needed to develop film, youy sent the disc in
> 
> I thought I was living in the future


I remember those 

Think my mum and dad might still have it actually.  There was also the 110 cartridge ones too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what about my rights as a human bean ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 152 to go to 6666


 
It is already failed brother. 
We have let everyone down. 

Tomorrow the collective will pull together and we CAN make it to 7k I am sure!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is already failed brother.
> We have let everyone down.
> 
> Tomorrow the collective will pull together and we CAN make it to 7k I am sure!!





we will do it tomorrow 

do it for cheesus


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 152 to go to 6666


 
actually maths fail - it was 162 to go then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> do it for cheesus


 
and jeebus


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> and jeebus


 
and rebus


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

The other two keep saying they are leaving. 
I am waiting for them to go. 
FuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOffFuckOff


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

you've all fucked off

leaving me to lock up on my OWN!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you've all fucked off
> 
> leaving me to lock up on my OWN!



I am still here


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Cuntboss isn't in, so I expect the MD will call at about 16:58 for some pointless reason (and to make sure we're still here)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am still here



Thank you! 



neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss isn't in, so I expect the MD will call at about 16:58 for some pointless reason (and to make sure we're still here)


 
I hate Cuntboss


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

So does everyone else


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Cuntboss is crying inside


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2010)

right, time to lock up 


* so unfair*

and go 

laters


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am still here


 
Nope, I am outta here


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cuntboss is crying inside


 
She should be such a cunt to everyone then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Byyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Going now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

Come on bus! 
Tis chilly outside!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Snow is good, Asda is nearly empty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Snow is good, Asda is nearly empty


 
Pizza?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2010)

Spring onions, screen wash and diesel


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't think you guys will be able to drag to the next 00 before your freedays begin....seems like you're all too busy working!!


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 25, 2010)

...and one more for the pot...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

friday, friDAY, FRIDAY!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Late 
Freeday
Still got man-flu (moan-flu) 
Late
Nearly the weekend 
We have to make it to 7k today
Late
Should leave NOW but have coffee 
Late
Cold out
Late
Brass monkeys 
Late 
Wut Wut Wut Wut?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

ah Friday, how I love thee xx


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I don't think you guys will be able to drag to the next 00 before your freedays begin....seems like you're all too busy working!!


 
You throwing down the gauntlet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ah Friday, how I love thee xx


 
Let me count the ways.... 



> There are exactly 52 Fridays in the year 2011.
> 
> The answer to this question is not always simple. Most of the time, it will equal the number of weeks in a year, but that's only true for some of the days of the week.
> 
> ...



http://www.convertunits.com/dates/howmany/Fridays-in-2011


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Let me count the ways....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.convertunits.com/dates/howmany/Fridays-in-2011


 
I want more Fridays, less Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays, more Saturdays and Sundays, maybe keep Thursdays the same (they aren't so bad being Friday Eve)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I want more Fridays, less Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays, more Saturdays and Sundays, maybe keep Thursdays the same (they aren't so bad being Friday Eve)


 
21 hour working week maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Late
Late
Late
Late
Late
Fuck
Late
Late


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 26, 2010)

Here we go folks, lets crack on and then party like rock *'s at the weekend, bring it on ........


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Here we go folks, lets crack on and then party like rock *'s at the weekend, bring it on ........


 
Woop Woop Woop!!! 

Please all note there will be no partying until milestone is met! If we have to give up our weekend then so be it!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Can someone calculate the post rate required please? Maybe with a pie chart? Could galvanise the draggers into action or something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Morning.

The missus had a lorry bump into the back of my car while she was driving last night.  Not the best starts to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.
> 
> The missus had a lorry bump into the back of my car while she was driving last night.  Not the best starts to the weekend


 
She okay? 

No win no fee?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

She seems to be.  Had a look this morning and the damage doesn't look as bad as she described on the phone.  Trouble is I think she only gave the driver her details and didn't take his.  He reckoned it was her fault (even though he went into the back ), so whether he'll report it remains to be seen...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> She seems to be.  Had a look this morning and the damage doesn't look as bad as she described on the phone.  Trouble is I think she only gave the driver her details and didn't take his.  He reckoned it was her fault (even though he went into the back ), so whether he'll report it remains to be seen...


 
If she is okay that is good. Bit shitty on the details thing, shock can do that I guess. 

I suppose getting hit by a lorry is a better story than getting hit by an Astra or something! I have only been run over by a milk float, hardly a great tale to relay!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

My car is an Astra  

Yeah, shame she didn't phone me until afterwards but there's no point getting worked up about it.  Will see what my insurance company say when they phone back.  Worst case I can hopefully fix it myself without it costing too much.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Still not at work, should be there for 10 I think. Bloody man-flu and the mornings are a killer, need some more sleep and decent painkillers! Oh well, at least it is Freeday and dinner will be stew tonight


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> My car is an Astra
> 
> Yeah, shame she didn't phone me until afterwards but there's no point getting worked up about it.  Will see what my insurance company say when they phone back.  Worst case I can hopefully fix it myself without it costing too much.


 
Astra win


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.
> 
> The missus had a lorry bump into the back of my car while she was driving last night.  Not the best starts to the weekend


 
bad times *shakes fist at lorry driver*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still not at work, should be there for 10 I think. Bloody man-flu and the mornings are a killer, need some more sleep and decent painkillers! Oh well, at least it is Freeday and dinner will be stew tonight


 
venison stew?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> venison stew?


 
Can't recall?

Father in-laws birthday. Round to their place and wifey is cooking for him. Should be a nice evening full of folk music and wine


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can't recall?
> 
> Father in-laws birthday. Round to their place and wifey is cooking for him. Should be a nice evening full of folk music and wine


Tell her to make those dumplings... they were lush


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can't recall?
> 
> Father in-laws birthday. Round to their place and wifey is cooking for him. Should be a nice evening full of folk music and wine


 
nice!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Tell her to make those dumplings... they were lush


 
yeah, Dumplings ftw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2010)

Morning all. I have just woken up and am in what Mr. QofG's calls my "floppy" state


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

coffe and choc criossant. yum.

i have czeck dumpling in fridge at home, given to me by landlady of local pub.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was on the bus last night, and passed the famous Flying Scotsman (stripper's pub) in Kings Cross, a figure emerged furtively from the pub,  looked both ways as he emerged to see if he had been spotted, he had, by me, it was one of my tenants 

dutty boy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was on the bus last night, and passed the famous Flying Scotsman (stripper's pub) in Kings Cross, a figure emerged furtively from the pub,  looked both ways as he emerged to see if he had been spotted, he had, by me, it was one of my tenants
> 
> dutty boy!


 
 Blackmail him!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was on the bus last night, and passed the famous Flying Scotsman (stripper's pub) in Kings Cross


 
I believe this pub is frequented by our engineers when they're working in that London.  Obviously it must have a good selection of beers or something


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I believe this pub is frequented by our engineers when they're working in that London.  Obviously it must have a good selection of beers or something


 
blates it's the beer


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all. I have just woken up and am in what Mr. QofG's calls my "floppy" state


 
Does Mr. QofG's wake in a "floppy" state sometimes?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Does Mr. QofG's wake in a "floppy" state sometimes?


 
Regularly!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Tell her to make those dumplings... they were lush


 
I remember now  

Chicken casserole (or stew?) with redcurrant dumplings


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I remember now
> 
> Chicken casserole (or stew?) with redcurrant dumplings


That sounds lovely... and stew is hob, casserole in t'oven imo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2010)

Groupon have just sent me an offer for a "Brazilian Blow Dry".....!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> blates it's the beer


Wonder if they feature in the CAMRA guide?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Groupon have just sent me an offer for a "Brazilian Blow Dry".....!


de ja vu  

Isn't it like a semi permanent blow dry/straightening? I wouldn't mind that if it worked.



> after one session your hair is left suitably kink-free and touchably soft giving you a blow dry finish for up to four months every time you wash your tresses


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Bored already
Arrived an hour late 
Slacking about and still bored 
Might phone some people or something


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Only about 430 posts people


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Christmas gift? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Show-Trampoline-Christmas-Special/dp/B000639LQA


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

1.24 posts per minute needed to reach 7k by 5


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bored already
> Arrived an hour late
> Slacking about and still bored
> Might phone some people or something


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
MOAR posts


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> MOAR posts


 
keep a fucking civil tongue in your mouth


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> keep a fucking civil tongue in your mouth


 
How is your your day?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is your your day?


 
better than yours


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> better than yours


 
As it always will be....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

can i go home yet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 1.24 posts per minute needed to reach 7k by 5


 
This is going to be tricky isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> As it always will be....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

very sunny out my window today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> very sunny out my window today.



It is nice isn't it? 

Thoughts are turning to lunch. 
I have to go to town but feel crappyosaur.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is nice isn't it?
> 
> Thoughts are turning to lunch.
> I have to go to town but feel crappyosaur.


 
time for a lunchtime spree


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

lunch soon - still deciding on venue


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

i did enjoy my pub lunch yesterday, i must admit


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lunch soon - still deciding on venue


 
dahn the pub


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i did enjoy my pub lunch yesterday, i must admit


 
I would like a pint but not wise today


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I would like a pint but not wise today


 
on the shorts then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> on the shorts then


 
Maybe vodka?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe vodka?


nah, dr paulie recommends a nice warming malt for the patient.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nah, dr paulie recommends a nice warming malt for the patient.


 
Excellent news. 
I may have a bottle of rum in my bag. 
Wonder if the father in-law would be annoyed if some of his birthday present was missing?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent news.
> I may have a bottle of rum in my bag.
> Wonder if the father in-law would be annoyed if some of his birthday present was missing?


 
Reminds me of a story one of the directors told me a while ago.  His mother in law was looking after their house while they were away and found a commemorative bottle of whisky from his rugby days.  Apparently she drank most of it and filled the bottle up with cold tea


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent news.
> I may have a bottle of rum in my bag.
> Wonder if the father in-law would be annoyed if some of his birthday present was missing?


 
why don't we find out?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Reminds me of a story one of the directors told me a while ago.  His mother in law was looking after their house while they were away and found a commemorative bottle of whisky from his rugby days.  Apparently she drank most of it and filled the bottle up with cold tea


 
better one: academic went to stay in digs in oxford for a week while doing research. liked a drop of sherry in the afternoon, so put bottle in wardrobe. found more gone than he'd expected to he topped it up with urine and awaited results. each some more was gone and each day he topped up the bottle with piss. end of the week he mentioned this to the landlady that her maid must be drinking the sherry. she said 'i thought you'd like a drop in your trifle each day'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> why don't we find out?


 
We?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We?


 
you will of course tell us.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Reminds me of a story one of the directors told me a while ago.  His mother in law was looking after their house while they were away and found a commemorative bottle of whisky from his rugby days.  Apparently she drank most of it and filled the bottle up with cold tea


 
Excellent 

Not making light of my nans passing but when we cleared her house after her death we found the 'stash' under the sink. She used to keep a quarter bottle of whiskey next to her chair for the occasional tot. It was only when we found the 'stash' under the sink her 'refill' process became clear as the empty 70cl bottles were carried out.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you will of course tell us.


 
My life is not for the amusement of all


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My life is not for the amusement of all


 
yes it is.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yes it is.


 
Fail


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fail


 
haha


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

drink the rum!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drink the rum!!!!


 
http://www.sailorjerry.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent
> 
> Not making light of my nans passing but when we cleared her house after her death we found the 'stash' under the sink. She used to keep a quarter bottle of whiskey next to her chair for the occasional tot. It was only when we found the 'stash' under the sink her 'refill' process became clear as the empty 70cl bottles were carried out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

There is talk about us having Christmas Eve off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There is talk about us having Christmas Eve off



Talk? 
Loose lips sink ships!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Talk?
> Loose lips sink ships!


 
loose lips blood everywhere


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Talk?


 
Mr ManFlu is being interrogated about what service cover is available over Christmas.  I think they're considering adding Christmas Eve to the on call rota as it's always dead here anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is being interrogated about what service cover is available over Christmas.  I think they're considering adding Christmas Eve to the on call rota as it's always dead here anyway.


 
On call rota? 
Is that a good thing then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On call rota?
> Is that a good thing then?


 
Everyone takes a day (excluding sundays and holidays) to check the answerphone.  There not usually that many calls and it's preferable to being in the office.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Everyone takes a day (excluding sundays and holidays) to check the answerphone.  There not usually that many calls and it's preferable to being in the office.



Ah, a good thing  

There has still be no word here on the week 20-23rd 
We had all assumed it was a free week until Radio Woman mentioned doing a day each.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like it's going ahead.  We usually get a lieu day for checking the phones, so that'll be used for the 24th.

Think I'm doing the 30th.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

This is good then  

I am really start to fade now. 
Getting bored of feeling poorly, want sofa time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

i recommend going home early badgers, tell them dr paulie diagnosed acute jaded friday syndrome, with a prescription of sofa rest and sly rum shots.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i recommend going home early badgers, tell them dr paulie diagnosed acute jaded friday syndrome, with a prescription of sofa rest and sly rum shots.


 
and whisky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2010)

Brrr! Just been outside, it's cold I tell thee!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

6666 soon yes?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

and good luck to the dragger interviewee today


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and good look to the dragger interviewee today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i recommend going home early badgers, tell them dr paulie diagnosed acute jaded friday syndrome, with a prescription of sofa rest and sly rum shots.



Thankingyouplease



Pickman's model said:


> and whisky


 
I am getting a thirst on now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and good look to the dragger interviewee today


 
Oh yeah, it was 10.30 wasn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
spelling fail, no idea why I put look, we want to look upon him in his interview finery maybe


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


drcarnage is down in that there london today for tinterview


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Thankingyouplease
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a thirst on now


whisky makes me frisky, lager makes me mean,
i'm a heavy drinking, chick shagging, alcohol machine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> spelling fail, no idea why I put look, we want to look upon him in his interview finery maybe


 
I like the word finery


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> whisky makes me frisky, lager makes me mean,
> i'm a heavy drinking, chick shagging, alcohol machine


 
lock up your daughters , sisters, wives, mothers, grandmothers, and great grandmothers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drcarnage is down in that there london today for tinterview


 
He might be on the Megabus now? 
Either that or wanking round Soho?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Late lunch
Off to town for the lols


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was tricked into eating a ham cheese and pickle baguette by mislabeling it as ham salad..... I hate pickle


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I was tricked into eating a ham cheese and pickle baguette by mislabeling it as ham salad..... I hate pickle


 
Sue someone!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Ham, cheese and pickled salad?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sue someone!


 
Im going to start a facebook group


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Ham, cheese and pickled salad?


 
sorry...... what?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

afternoon creeping along 

*shakes fist at time*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Argos
Hate
Laminated book of dreams
Fail


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

time creeps along fucking slowly 

the fucker


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

sign a little song of happiness marty, it will soon be beer-flavoured beverage time


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

sim667 said:


> sorry...... what?


They may have pickled the salad as some part of elaborate plan to trick you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sign* a little song of happiness marty


 
Using BSL or Makaton?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

If you could only have one and had to choose would you go for a kebab or two pints right now?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

The latter I reckon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

pints deffo


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

any interview news?  :concernedface 

was he ok in that London?  :moreconcernedface 

could he drink cider on the megabus :mostconcernedface


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

I reckon so too. 
Be great to have both but life is not like that is it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

pints now, kebabs later.

as always.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

It might have been possible a couple of years ago, but not now with the cutbacks


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

7k Monday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any interview news?  :concernedface
> 
> was he ok in that London?  :moreconcernedface
> 
> could he drink cider on the megabus :mostconcernedface


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Doner?  
Shish? 
Kofte? 
Mixed?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

Pride?
HSB?
Butcombe?
Red Fox?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

got to be 6666 today , shirley!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Pride?
> HSB?
> Butcombe?
> Red Fox?


 
pride


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pints now, kebabs later.
> 
> as always.


I thought youse were veggie? 

I'll have pints of wine please today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Christmas lunch is being discussed


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If you could only have one and had to choose would you go for a kebab or two pints right now?


 
two pints


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Work? 

I sorted ours out


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I thought youse were veggie?
> 
> I'll have pints of wine please today


i am. i was simply offering a hand of guidance to young badgers in his hour of need.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Butcombe?



This ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

whose going to get the devil's post i wonder?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i am. i was simply offering a hand of guidance to young badgers in his hour of need.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i am. i was simply offering a hand of guidance to young badgers in his hour of need.


 
Ahhh 

I've missed here today, and I've also managed not to do any work. Odd day has been odd.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> whose going to get the devil's post i wonder?


 
Qoggy will waltz in and get it


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> whose going to get the devil's post i wonder?


The most devilsome one 



Badgers said:


> Qoggy will waltz in and get it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

not me


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

me?

devil in drag


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> devil in drag


that I would like to see marty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> that I would like to see marty


 
I would *pay* to see it


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> devil in drag


that I would like to see marty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

what happened there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

has anyone say that they would pay to see marty in drag yet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

What day is it today (you cunts)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What day is it today (you cunts)


Have you left already?

I will not be the last in the office today!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2010)

Going soon!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

I am getting a lift to Putney Station. 
In the 'Putney Express' as Radio Woman calls it. 
It is a Peugeot 206.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

5 minutes and i reckon i'm a goner.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> has anyone say that they would pay to see marty in drag yet?


 
there is not enough money to pay for all the therapy you would all have to endure afterwards


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Rome's man in London declares war


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

leaving in 5 I reckon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Should be off shortly


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 26, 2010)

right kids, have a good un and see y'all next week


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2010)

away!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Miss you already


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

not the last, not the last, not the last!

Yay 

Have a good weekend lovely bunch o'cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Biddly said:


> not the last, not the last, not the last!
> 
> Yay
> 
> Have a good weekend lovely bunch o'cunts.



I wanna go  

Have long journey too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Right, locking up and shipping out!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rome's man in London declares war


 
nice to see you're up to date with events today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2010)

Grrr! Told my brother he must be here by 6.30pm as that is when we need to leave for the theatre. He has just phoned....from Guildford. Now i know it should only take an hour from Guildford to here but in rush hour on a Friday!?!

I am one angry dragger


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> nice to see you're up to date with events today.


 
Hatred of pineapple never goes out of date


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You're being cooked for sickboy!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2010)

Biddly;11275684][QUOTE=Badgers said:


> You're being cooked for sickboy!


 
I know.
It had better be good!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hatred of pineapple never goes out of date


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Nov 26, 2010)

Loooong Megabus drag on the way home. A 5 hour journey turned into 8 


Interview went well though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Loooong Megabus drag on the way home. A 5 hour journey turned into 8
> 
> 
> Interview went well though


 
How was that London then? Guess you did not get much time aside from the interview? Glad to hear it went well, when will you get news?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How was that London then? Guess you did not get much time aside from the interview? Glad to hear it went well, when will you get news?


 
It was ok. The only free time I had was spent in a side street by Victoria Coach Station downing tinnies as I waited for my bus home.

Should hear back from them sometime mid week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

fingers crossed for you dr.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

overtime dragging eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

Shit night.. need to pass time somehow.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

why shit nite?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> fingers crossed for you dr.


 
cheers


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why shit nite?


nothing a bottle or two won't fix (I hope).

Could really do with a rollie right now though, fuck!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> nothing a bottle or two won't fix (I hope).
> 
> Could really do with a rollie right now though, fuck!




dried lettuce is a good substitute i've heard.

but i'm sticking with me herbal mixture.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

no lettuce in the house... better look for my shitty plastic pretend fag


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

I have some of those lozenges to give me a nicotine buzz.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I have some of those lozenges to give me a nicotine buzz.


Got one in my mouth now... I love the taste of tobacco though 

5 weeks today though... that's good isn't it? Smoking constantly for over 15 years... if I can do 5 weeks I can carry on.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

that's pretty good going 

I just wish there was an alcohol alternative.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

alcohol-free lager


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

sleep is the only one I can think of for alcohol alternative


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

fuck this actually, i'm in quite a good mood 

all me jobs done, becks on the chill, and a night in on me own


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

enjoy paulie 

I'd like a pint with you one day.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

festive draggers meet perhaps?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> alcohol-free lager


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> festive draggers meet perhaps?


if someone organised organises... yeh


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> festive draggers meet perhaps?


 


Biddly said:


> if someone organised organises... yeh


 
West Yorkshire?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

Leeds? Fuck yeh... I miss Leeds.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> West Yorkshire?


you've done the mega bus now, you know how easy it is to get to that london.

badgers offered to organise i think biddly, so badger him on monday i reckon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

I might suggest ye olde cheshire cheese 

and drc.. I'll definitely badger you when I come to leeds


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you've done the mega bus now, you know how easy it is to get to that london.







Biddly said:


> and drc.. I'll definitely badger you when I come to leeds


 
 and when might that be?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

ye olde cheshire cheese in castleton?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

nah, round corner from me work 






where the fuck is castleton?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

near sheff. lovely place.

right, gonna watch in bruges now, film4.

laters


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

fantastic film, enjoy my lovely. x


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I have some of those lozenges to give me a nicotine buzz.


I just swallowed one by accident


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

don't worry. nothing will happen.




*laughs manically*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

fuck it, I'll pop another two in!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

ooh, how was your little un's first birthday?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

It was fuckin' banging 

There was lots of cake, beer, quiche and cheese. And my lil bro's stepson showed me a cool magic trick


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was ok. The only free time I had was spent in a side street by Victoria Coach Station downing tinnies as I waited for my bus home.



  Good luck with the job.

Suitably refreshed after a wedding today, back early as the missus is working tonight though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There was lots of cake, beer, quiche and cheese. And my lil bro's stepson showed me a cool magic trick


did it involve corks?

(yay for great 1st b'day)


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Good luck with the job.



Cheers 



Biddly said:


> did it involve corks?
> 
> (yay for great 1st b'day)


 
It was a slick cup trick (except he told me what he did as soon as I asked )


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was a slick cup trick (except he told me what he did as soon as I asked )


lol... a t least you can show other people


----------



## machine cat (Nov 27, 2010)

He'll be chucked out of the magic circle within hours


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

Biddly said:


> fantastic film, enjoy my lovely. x


fantastic so far, made me laugh, made me cry. damned good movie.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Yuck! 
Cold!
Tired! 
Work! 

Run out of coffee too


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

morning 

I wonder who's going to use two inches of snow as an excuse not to come in today?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> nah, round corner from me work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Aren't there two Cheshire Cheese pubs in the SAME street?, recipe for Dragger confusion imo


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> I wonder who's going to use two inches of snow as an excuse not to come in today?


 
no snow here, we do have a tube strike though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no snow here, we do have a tube strike though


 


It's quite heavy atm. Fingers crossed we might be able to leave early


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Snail bus today. 
Not so bothered though. 

Still not nearly awake and feeling like mould. Need more long johns I think, that or bacon.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's quite heavy atm. Fingers crossed we might be able to leave early


 
to catch a train? a special train? for special people?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> to catch a train? a special train? for special people?


 
Will it have a buffet car? 

Snail bus is nearly there now. Wonder if any London snow will arrive today? Would be unlikely I could leave early unless it is heavy.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> to catch a train? a special train? for special people?


 
It leaves in 9 hours! Better start making a move...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Should every desk have one of these?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning, it's taken me half an hour to dig my way through the snow into the office


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

National Tree Week nearly passed me by 

So far the office of 5 heroes is just 2 

Padawan Learner is on holiday 
Corporate Man is late as his son has college interviews 
Boss Man's car has broken down 

A peaceful start to the day today


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone has made it in except part-timer. 

Sifting through Friday's emails before going down to the photocopying room with VA.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> going down to the photocopying room with VA.


 
You will go blind at this rate ^ 

Radio Woman is putting the world to rights and I am finishing my coffee before the day starts in earnest. 
There is talk of snow and a mention of working from home tomorrow.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is talk of snow and a mention of working from home tomorrow.


This would be good.  There has been talk of diverting the office phone to a mobile already this morning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

When we going to make the 7k? 
More importantly will we make 10k before the end of this year?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> This would be good.  There has been talk of diverting the office phone to a mobile already this morning


 
Yes Yes! 

Looking at the weather it is getting to be more likely. 
Would like to have a day or two working at home this week, get some chores done on company time making the evenings and weekend free


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> More importantly will we make 10k before the end of this year?


We need to be averaging about 170 posts per day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We need to be averaging about 170 posts per day


 
This is quite possible
Although the Winterval period may impact the commitment levels.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

There is two of us in now

http://twitpic.com/3ba6az

Spot The Simpsons reference in the pic


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

D.O.H.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is quite possible
> Although the Winterval period may impact the commitment levels.


 
It might pick up when the snow drag clears later this week?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> D.O.H.


 


They're a builders.  The name doesn't exactly inspire confidence!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They're a builders.  The name doesn't exactly inspire confidence!


 
I thought it was the *D*epartment *O*f *H*ealth


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Okay, time for a smoke


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I thought it was the *D*epartment *O*f *H*ealth


 
They employ a guy that looks like an egg, so it could be the Department of Humpty Dumpty


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Aren't there two Cheshire Cheese pubs in the SAME street?, recipe for Dragger confusion imo


ask whoever is organising the drinks


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They employ a guy that looks like an egg, so it could be the Department of Humpty Dumpty


 
Is his name Sheldon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

This isn't Garfield


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> This isn't Garfield


 
We share some views?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

My sister liked Garfield cartoons
I preferred Peanuts myself


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning all - it is cold here. Very cold. Brrrr!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning Qoggy  

You in cold office or cold home?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm in the worst mood ever.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Christmas songs on the radio today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm in the worst mood ever.


 
Any of this help - http://www.wikihow.com/Get-out-of-a-Bad-Mood-Fast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Qoggy
> 
> You in cold office or cold home?



In the office - apparently the radiators aren't functioning properly. I may have to burn the newbie.



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm in the worst mood ever.


 
(((paulie)))


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In the office - apparently the radiators aren't functioning properly. I may have to burn the newbie.



Ours are stuck on at the moment which is better than not functioning properly I guess. 
Newbie would go up like a stinky roman candle I reckon.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Considering it's Monday morning VA was in a very jolly mood 

Snow has stopped so might have to leave at my regular time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any of this help - http://www.wikihow.com/Get-out-of-a-Bad-Mood-Fast


onlt insofar as thinking i might have one of these for dinner today.

How to Give a Feedback Sandwich


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In the office - apparently the radiators aren't functioning properly. I may have to burn the newbie.


http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sonic-lighter/id290596336?mt=8


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My sister liked Garfield cartoons
> I preferred Peanuts myself


Comic wise The Broons were always a fav


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

So............... nearly 11am and yawning already  

Time to speak to some people and try to wake myself up or something


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Comic wise The Broons were always a fav


 
Jings!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Comic wise The Broons were always a fav


 
My favourite is probably Footrot Flats but they were not published over here I think


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, time for a smoke


 
haven't had time for one of those yet 

today it's all about parking permits 



someone kill me now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> ask whoever is organising the drinks


 
he might get it wrong


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> someone kill me now



How should it be done?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Jings!


 
Crivens!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Crivens!


 
Where did you stand regarding Oor Wullie?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Help ma boab!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where did you stand regarding Oor Wullie?


i had an uncle Wullie.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

__~ 

Second of the morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where did you stand regarding Oor Wullie?


 
Was ok but there was more variety of stories in The Broons I thought.  Ken?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Was ok but there was more variety of stories in The Broons I thought.  Ken?


 
And Maggie was fit


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How should it be done?


 
not the face


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not the face


 
In the arse?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In the arse?


 
dinner first


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

I would warm myself up with a cup of tea....but there is no milk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would warm myself up with a cup of tea....but there is no milk


 
That is a sign of a sick workplace


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Broken Britain


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2010)

we need a big society to fix it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning has not dragged too badly today. 
Still going to be a tough afternoon in the staying awake battle.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm still in a shit mood.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2010)

Kettle on.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm still in a shit mood.


 
Would a pub lunch help this or cause further issues?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

I need to go into town but don't have any sensible shoes


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2010)

plastic bags?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

I may have to mug someone for their shoes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> plastic bags?


 
Bags for life would be better IMO


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would a pub lunch help this or cause further issues?


might help but can't do this as have big meeting in town this pm unfortunately.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

right, off out...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> right, off out...



To the shoe shop I assume? 

I have to go out at lunch too, just a stroll to get some fresh air and a small lunch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I need to go into town but don't have any sensible shoes


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning Pickman's


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Bored, bored, bored today!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Just called the decent boss and mentioned leaving early so he's going to try and sort that.  Think I'll be taking work home "just in case" I have to work from home tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

Some milk has arrived....which is good because the radiator seems to be going off


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bored, bored, bored today!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Lunchtime soon.
What to have to eat? 

Might get a salad and some fruit today, just to rock the boat


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunchtime soon.
> What to have to eat?
> 
> Might get a salad and some fruit today, just to rock the boat


 
go down the pub and have fish and chips.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> go down the pub and have fish and chips.


 
I don't really eat fish. 
Could go for battered sausage I guess, with salad instead of chips.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Bit of a white out again here.  Might have to get Gazza to bring me some chicken


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Might have to get Gazza to bring me some chicken


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Town was fine. All the snow seemed to have melted  

British Heart Foundation was the best charity shop of the day


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit of a white out again here.  Might have to get Gazza to bring me some chicken


 
Tell him I could do with a new fishing rod.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant, a student of mine has turned up on the front page of the daily mirror last week, wearing a police riot helmet, standing in front of the infamous police van, and giving the photographer the finger.....

After speaking to him, he'd been up for a job interview, wasnt involved in trashing anything, and the photographer told him to put the helmet on and pose.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Brilliant, a student of mine has turned up on the front page of the daily mirror last week, wearing a police riot helmet, standing in front of the infamous police van, and giving the photographer the finger.....



I read this story 



sim667 said:


> After speaking to him, he'd been up for a job interview, wasnt involved in trashing anything, and the photographer told him to put the helmet on and pose.



Are you 100% convinced he is telling the truth?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Tell him I could do with a new fishing rod.


 
Fishing rods are for legends only


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Fishing rods are for legends only


 
What about a dressing gown then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What about a dressing gown then?


 
Maybe, I'll have a word


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Still cold out.
Jacket spud for the warmth.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still cold out.
> Jacket spud for the warmth.


 
wearing it on your head?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> wearing it on your head?


 
In pants


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In pants


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I read this story
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 100% convinced he is telling the truth?



Yeah, he's a pretty good lad....... Anyway, keeping it schtum from management...... If they're fingers not on the pulse to enough realise then I certainly wont be mentioning it......


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Half 3 finish.  Better start packing up soon I reckon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Half 3 finish.  Better start packing up soon I reckon


 
c u n t ^

I want to get out of here as fast as possible today. Got a very busy day tomorrow as well


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone's being more boring than usual today.

May as well go down to the photocopying room again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> c u n t ^


A lorry has got itself stuck in the entrance to the estate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A lorry has got itself stuck in the entrance to the estate


 
A lot of good luck with lorries of late eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A lot of good luck with lorries of late eh?


 
Aye, cunts 

Next door have now got their fork lift stuck while trying to clear some of the snow.  It would be hilarious if I wasn't planning on leaving soon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, cunts
> 
> Next door have now got their fork lift stuck while trying to clear some of the snow.  It would be hilarious if I wasn't planning on leaving soon


 
 

Still no slow in that London.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/3bcg7b

Hopefully it'll be moved soon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> http://twitpic.com/3bcg7b
> 
> Hopefully it'll be moved soon


 
Oh dear ^ 

Boss Man has gone home already, that bodes well for our time of departure


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like they're making progress now (Mr 30 seconds from over the road is chipping away at the ice with a claw hammer ), so we should hopefully be away soon.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like they're making progress now (Mr 30 seconds from over the road is chipping away at the ice with a claw hammer ), so we should hopefully be away soon.


 
No grit or salt about?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

The main road has been done, but our estate is private so nothing here.  The guy next door usually manages to 'acquire' some from the council, but nothing yet.

Should be ok if we get away before it starts snowing again.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Just found out that Grandma's favourite font is Comic Sans.

Now there's a fucking surprise


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just found out that Grandma's favourite font is Comic Sans.
> 
> Now there's a fucking surprise


 
What colour? 

Pink?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What colour?
> 
> Pink?


 
Is there any other?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

I am bored.....and it's still not snowing


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Is there any other?



Sorry, was not thinking!! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I am bored.....and it's still not snowing



No snow here either but the phones have been diverted in case of snow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, was not thinking!!
> 
> 
> 
> *No snow here either but the phones have been diverted in case of snow*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
Diverted to my mobile


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just found out that Grandma's favourite font is Comic Sans.
> 
> Now there's a fucking surprise


 
Same as cuntboss!  

Made it home. I'm now going to shovel some more snow in front of my driveway


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

booored


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Made it home. I'm now going to shovel some more snow in front of my driveway


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> booored


 
Chairman of the booored?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Diverted to my mobile


 
Oh


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

busy day, nearing the end. Is the week over yet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh


 
Still, not all bad I suppose!!! 

Would rather be home fobbing people off and drinking cocoa in my pants than office


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chairman of the booored?


 
only 47 minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Is the week over yet?



Four days snow !!! 
Four days snow !!!
Four days snow !!!
Four days snow !!!
Four days snow !!!
Four days snow !!!
Four days snow !!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Four days snow !!!
> Four days snow !!!
> Four days snow !!!
> Four days snow !!!
> ...



is that a Badger's guarantee?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is that a Badger's guarantee?


 
My word is my bond as you know Marty


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

They've just closed the Newcastle office early. 

Bunch o' fucking girls!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My word is my bond as you know Marty


 
you have never let us down


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> They've just closed the Newcastle office early.
> 
> Bunch o' fucking girls!


 





I thought people from Newcastle were impervious to cold?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> They've just closed the Newcastle office early.
> 
> Bunch o' fucking girls!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I thought people from Newcastle were impervious to cold?


 
So did I.

Obviously we were wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

There is still no snow here. 
Will look out the window again in about 3-4 minutes and update you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Still no snow  

The other two are packing up desks though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

3 minutes until I leave to catch my train


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

I will be away BANG ON 5pm it seems


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Couple of strategic emails sent so it looks like I've been working


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2010)

almost the last one here again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Phew, on the drag bus. Caught it by a whisker tonight  

Long Monday took ages but home and in PJs soon. Can't wait for the sleeps


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2010)

finally, work day is over and home to do more work, hopefully have tea made for me though... we shall see!  

job review results tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Biddly said:


> job review results tomorrow


 
could be snowed off


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> They've just closed the Newcastle office early.
> 
> Bunch o' fucking girls!


 
They'll all be off to the Big Market in jeans and a T-shirt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

FFS 

Just heard my auntie has died! This year has not been good to the family! Third family funeral in a very short space of time


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> FFS
> 
> Just heard my auntie has died! This year has not been good to the family! Third family funeral in a very short space of time


 
sorry to hear that, condolences.


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Badgers, mate.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Shite eh? Family has had a rough run this year. She was a bit of an old sweetie too, used to email me a lot about the family tree. Another funeral to come soon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2010)

Bad news   Same side as your cousin?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bad news   Same side as your cousin?


 
Yeah. Pretty sure she was early to middle 50s. Bowel cancer, recovered and then got blood clots.

Sorry, a bit morbid for the drag (again) but the Badger clan has had a bad run of late. Another funeral coming up, that is three in four months!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2010)

sorry to hear about your auntie mate.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that badgers


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2010)

fucking hell badgers, sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers guys, I am fine with death and stuff (Darwin fan) but this is all a bit thick! What is going to be sad is that after the run of weddings, funerals, job losses in the family and Christmas coming up she won't have the usual turn out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry Badgers  that's too many in one year. xx


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Snow? Where are you? 

Well it is snowing but not settled here. Forecast is for heavy/light/heavy/light snow all day and evening in that London. Now it looks like I must face the drag, had got chestnuts and everything


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

At home, there's about half cm on the pavement, but road all clear. I can't be doing with getting stuck at work on a bicycle. Mmmm... chestnuts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it actually snowing? I only saw the settled stuff


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

BBC forecast is heavy snow from now (where is it?) until 9pm tonight. Just about to get dressed and head off for work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Drag bus and drag day looks set. It is still snowing but not enough and is pretty light. Just enough to be annoying but not enough to affect the commute  

Oh well, gonna be a busy one so not much drag my end. Could be the 7k day today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Snow is coming now badgers... do I cycle?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Snow is coming now badgers... do I cycle?


 
no way cycle, have a duvet day!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Snow is coming now badgers... do I cycle?


 
Snowfall has got heavier since I got on the bus. Still not really settling on the roads. There are very few cyclists on the road though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Boss Man has thrown in the towel.
Corporate Man is hoping to make it in by 10am.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning 

Very snowy journey in today, yet the trains were all on time


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Blimey!!!! Bus just overshot or skidded on a corner. That was pretty close to being a bit ouchy!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

take care out there soldier


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning. Not much more snow here, thought I'd better stay at home just in case though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning. Not much more snow here, thought I'd better stay at home just in case though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Went for train over bike think it was the wrong choice now, but I don't trust my luck


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

I hope FR starts another fish thread today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning. Not much more snow here, thought I'd better stay at home just in case though


 
 

I am alone in the dragoffice so far. 
Radio Woman appears to be a slim chance of attending due to (understandable) ill health. 

The good news is I have a pint of coffee, a large sausage baguette and a fan heater


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I hope *FR* starts another fish thread today


 
Fishy Red?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fishy Red?


 
the one and only


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I hope FR starts another fish thread today


Flying fox? 

Listening to decent music while I work is a bit of a novelty


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no way cycle, have a duvet day!


Argh... didn't see this until now! Got a meet with the big boss so had to come in today. Hopefully will be let off early though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Listening to decent music while I work is a bit of a novelty


 
 

Oh well, time to get some work done now I guess


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Need to go into the photocopying room again


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Need to go into the photocopying room again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Need to go into the photocopying room again


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 


Badgers said:


>


 
to, err... copy stuff


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Cuntboss has just phoned, think she was hinting for me to go in.  That won't be happening if I can avoid it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Argh... didn't see this until now! Got a meet with the big boss so had to come in today. Hopefully will be let off early though


 
we say no to meetings with big bosses


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

a snowy 7000 today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks likely


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks likely


 
I agree


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

The 7k will not evade us


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

I looked like a chubby snow-woman by the time I got in this morning.....hey, it's stopping, I donlt want it to stop, I want to be sent home!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I looked like a chubby snow-woman by the time I got in this morning.....hey, it's stopping, I donlt want it to stop, I want to be sent home!!



It keeps stopping and starting here in SW18 
Still not settling though


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

The sun is out at the moment here.  I think my excuse for not going in is wearing a bit thin


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The sun is out at the moment here.  I think my excuse for not going in is wearing a bit thin


 
Too late to go in now though surely?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

I only live a 5-10 minute drive from the office 

Think I'll get away with staying here, will probably have to go in tomorrow though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Think I'll get away with staying here, will probably have to go in tomorrow though


 
Hmmm, takes me about an hour in slightly adverse weather. 
The snow is still steady here but NONE IS SETTLING still


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2010)

Still snowing a lot here, im getting worried about driving home after work, and my colleagues are taking the piss..... which is all very well as they live within 10 miles and can fuck off at 5...... I have to do 30 miles and have to be here til 9....


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hmmm, takes me about an hour in slightly adverse weather.
> The snow is still steady here but NONE IS SETTLING still


 
Just called the office, going to head in as there's a couple of things I need to do 

Might have to leave early with a bleeding anus though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Still snowing a lot here, im getting worried about driving home after work, and my colleagues are taking the piss..... which is all very well as they live within 10 miles and can fuck off at 5...... I have to do 30 miles and have to be here til 9....



Can you sleep at work or in your car? 



neonwilderness said:


> Just called the office, going to head in as there's a couple of things I need to do



 



neonwilderness said:


> Might have to leave early with a bleeding anus though.



Lot of it about I hear


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

back from photocopying


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> back from photocopying


 
Stinking of cum yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stinking of cum yeah?


 
Are you suggesting that I was doing something other than photocopying?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh dear god - we have been given a fan heater to help warm up the office. We are now in for a half-hour three act drama from the bos about where it will go in the office on order to 'help' i.e. warm up, all of us 

"Oh the lead is not long enough for it to reach into the centre of the office....but if I put it here only I can feel it....well I suppose I could plug it in here for a couple of hours and then you could plug it on next to your desk for a couple of hours..." etc.. etc... I'd rather be fucking cold tbh than go through all that trauma!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god - we have been given a fan heater to help warm up the office. We are now in for a half-hour three act drama from the bos about where it will go in the office on order to 'help' i.e. warm up, all of us
> 
> "Oh the lead is not long enough for it to reach into the centre of the office....but if I put it here only I can feel it....well I suppose I could plug it in here for a couple of hours and then you could plug it on next to your desk for a couple of hours..." etc.. etc... I'd rather be fucking cold tbh than go through all that trauma!!


 
So where's the heater?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2010)

Heater trauma!? 

My last wah-day and couldn't have picked a better one really. Rest of my team getting news about "restructuring" of team later on, which should make for a happy festive working environment.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So where's the heater?


up the boss's arse soon, by the sound of it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Are you suggesting that I was doing something other than photocopying?


 
Pretty much yeah


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pretty much yeah


 
Go on, let's hear it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stinking of cum yeah?


 


drcarnage said:


> Go on, let's hear it.


 

You can't work it out from the information provided?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lot of it about I hear


Already talk of an early finish, so hopefully I won't be here too long


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god - we have been given a fan heater to help warm up the office. We are now in for a half-hour three act drama from the bos about where it will go in the office on order to 'help' i.e. warm up, all of us
> 
> "Oh the lead is not long enough for it to reach into the centre of the office....but if I put it here only I can feel it....well I suppose I could plug it in here for a couple of hours and then you could plug it on next to your desk for a couple of hours..." etc.. etc... I'd rather be fucking cold tbh than go through all that trauma!!


 
You need to organise a heater committee I think


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You can't work it out from the information provided?


 
Are you suggesting that I was masturbating?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So where's the heater?


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> up the boss's arse soon, by the sound of it.


 


neonwilderness said:


> You need to organise a heater committee I think



My colleague fell on his metaphorical heated sword and said that me and the boss could share the heater (the newbie has the day of for some spurious reason!) so it is currently between our desks ..... and not working 

Help has been called!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Are you suggesting that I was masturbating?


 
In a word...... Maybe


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In a word...... Maybe


 
how dare you!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how dare you!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> how dare you!


 
White flakes everywhere today


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm shocked!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm shocked!


 
I apologise half-heartedly


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I apologise half-heartedly


 
Apology accepted with a grumble.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Pay goes down? 

Fuck off


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Pay goes down?
> 
> Fuck off


 
How does that work?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Pay goes down?
> 
> Fuck off


 
Wut Wut Wut Wut?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

In town there are two reasonable places for pizza. 

1. 12" pizza for £5 
2. 10" pizza and soft drink for £5 

Which is better?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> How does that work?


you get paid less money.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> you get paid less money.


 
So have they said this is instead of job losses?
Is it company wide?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> you get paid less money.


Cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So have they said this is instead of job losses?
> Is it company wide?


Nowt to do with jobs losses... everyone on a certain level got re-evaluated, as they were changing the banding system. I've stayed in the same band but gone down in money - but apparently I'm better off 

And they want me to fill in my annual review 3 months early?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In town there are two reasonable places for pizza.
> 
> 1. 12" pizza for £5
> 2. 10" pizza and soft drink for £5
> ...


How hungry are you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Nowt to do with jobs losses... everyone on a certain level got re-evaluated, as they were changing the banding system. I've stayed in the same band but gone down in money - but apparently I'm better off
> 
> And they want me to fill in my annual review 3 months early?



What a pile of shit, that makes little sense to me? 
Annual review 3 months early can't be helping your mood either


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> How hungry are you?


 
I am not having this today sadly


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2010)

eh up slackers

kinell bee - that's no good


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> eh up slackers



Hello Sojjy


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What a pile of shit, that makes little sense to me?
> Annual review 3 months early can't be helping your mood either


me either, and really can't be fucked to do this review now either ffs. I don't get how I'm better off? I'm going for a walk in the snow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> me either, and really can't be fucked to do this review now either ffs. I don't get how I'm better off? I'm going for a walk in the snow


 
Poor Bee... 
That is miserable!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

In other miserable news the Radio station (Heart I think) seem to be on a Wet Wet Wet odyssey this week


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hello Sojjy


 yoooooooohooooooo bajjjjeeeeeee



Biddly said:


> me either, and really can't be fucked to do this review now either ffs. I don't get how I'm better off? I'm going for a walk in the snow


 
Make a fuck off big snowball and lob it at something unbreakable.  Then go and kick the bosses head in - the cunts.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just had an email to say they're going to make a decision about closing the college at the end of lunch break....... fingers crossed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

7k is in the crosshairs now peeps...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Just had an email to say they're going to make a decision about closing the college at the end of lunch break....... fingers crossed


 
Closing it forever?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Closing it forever?


 
There's been another outbreak


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's been another outbreak


 
Hematochezia is a nasty thing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Nowt to do with jobs losses... everyone on a certain level got re-evaluated, as they were changing the banding system. I've stayed in the same band but gone down in money - but apparently I'm better off
> 
> And they want me to fill in my annual review 3 months early?


if there's one thing i have learnt about senior managers over the past 3 months, it's that they are generally a lying, self-serving bunch of arseholes tbh with you.

surely they can't vary your contractual terms just like that tho?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Closing it forever?


 
Hopefully..... on fully pay


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

__~ 

I have people calling me and wanting work doing


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> __~
> 
> I have people calling me and wanting work doing


 
Don't they realise that it's been snowing?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Nowt to do with jobs losses... everyone on a certain level got re-evaluated, as they were changing the banding system. I've stayed in the same band but gone down in money - but apparently I'm better off
> 
> And they want me to fill in my annual review 3 months early?



I hate big boss


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

still snowing in Camden - not settling though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> still snowing in Camden - not settling though


 
Just had a BIG snowfall in SW18 but did not last long enough


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

it's a bit slippy out there


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just had a BIG snowfall in SW18 but did not last long enough


 
not very heavy in NW1


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it's a bit slippy out there


 
It is going to be slippy getting home isn't it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Currently a small snow flurry in W1T. Btw we now have two heaters


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Only about 15 posts peeps


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

7k by 2?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Maybe a bit ambitious


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe a bit ambitious


 
not going to happen

7k by 2.15?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not going to happen
> 
> 7k by 2.15?


 
May happen?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> May happen?


 
good chance


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

almost there


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> almost there


 
any news from that interview in that london?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Newbie - who has just battled in throught the...non-snow (he was on a half day) is now being told the saga of the heathers by the boss. Meanwhile I am falling asleep!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any news from that interview in that london?


 
not yet. they said i should hear something midweek


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Snow has stepped up a notch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not yet. they said i should hear something midweek


 
Tomorrow then?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

looks like it


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Nearly.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

get?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

3pm finish to celebrate


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not yet. they said i should hear something midweek



Midweek could be Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday imo, they should have been more specific


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 3pm finish to celebrate


 
What? 
Late start, early finish?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What?
> Late start, early finish?


 
Cuntboss is panicking about getting home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Midweek could be Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday imo, they should have been more specific


 
It will be 16:59 on Thursday won't it?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Midweek could be Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday imo, they should have been more specific


 
I know. 

I've already made my mind up, I wish they'd hurry up and decide


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've already made my mind up, I wish they'd hurry up and decide


 
What have you decided?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What have you decided?


 
To take it if offered. The relocation will be a pain, and it means living in London, but the job does look interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> To take it if offered. The relocation will be a pain, and it means living in London, but the job does look interesting.


 
Drag meet


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

I reckon we should have a drag meet before the new year actually. 
Marty will organise it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Wake me up people - I am in serious danger of falling asleep here!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wake me up people - I am in serious danger of falling asleep here!


 
WAKE UP!!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cunt has decide not to close the college..... Mainly because he lives in walking distance so getting home isn't a problem for him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> WAKE UP!!


 
What .... eh.....? *looks blearily around*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wake me up people - I am in serious danger of falling asleep here!


 
WAKE UP!!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I reckon we should have a drag meet before the new year actually.
> Marty will organise it


 
Yeah Marty is good at organising


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Yeah Marty is good at organising


 
He probably already has dates, venues and stuff ready.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Eyelids are getting heavy now. 

Fan heater is off for a while but it is only 3pm and little to no chance of an early escape. 
Snow has stopped totally in SW18 now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2010)

right, omlette and chips eaten, last bit of wah to be done. 

missed the 7k excitement


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

woohoo for 7k, who got it? *goes to look*

fuck this day quite frankly.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> missed the 7k excitement



It was a bit of a damp squib this time round I thought.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if there's one thing i have learnt about senior managers over the past 3 months, it's that they are generally a lying, self-serving bunch of arseholes tbh with you.
> 
> surely they can't vary your contractual terms just like that tho?


I'm trying to sort it out, because I didn't think so. 



marty21 said:


> I hate big boss


harumph


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> fuck this day quite frankly.


 
Chestnuts later?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

A cup of tea and some grapefruit segments have woken me up a bit.....but I'm bored!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chestnuts later?


homework later.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> homework later.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It was a bit of a damp squib this time round I thought.


 


it was the highlight of the day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> it was the highlight of the day


 
sorry, it was very nice


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Come on 4pm
I wanna go home


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

4pm? fuck off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> 4pm? fuck off


 
Nah, I can't get away that early but just feels like it should be past 4pm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

From another thread... 



> FoxyRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Seriously carnage, keep doing this shit and I'll report you. Remove the picture and answer the question. Youve pissed me off now



Dr Fish is pissing people off


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 30, 2010)

Tommorow has working from home written all over it me thinks


----------



## machine cat (Nov 30, 2010)

a fish thread at last!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> a fish thread at last!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Tommorow has working from home written all over it me thinks


 
It bloody should have but I get the feeling I will be in


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It bloody should have but I get the feeling I will be in


^ this.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> ^ this.


 
init so I have no 'ternet connection home, so will have to use my neighbours so asked her if she was working from home and she replied, why wanna go sledging which was not really what I had in mind but a cracking idea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Tommorow has working from home written all over it me thinks


i've been wah-ing today but have to go in tomorrow whatever happens


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Boss Man has blown tomorrow out


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> init so I have no 'ternet connection home, so will have to use my neighbours so asked her if she was working from home and she replied, why wanna go sledging which was not really what I had in mind but a cracking idea


I think I might have permission to call you a cunt now... and quiet possibly Badgers soon too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> and quiet possibly Badgers soon too


 
No, unless things change drastically I will be working tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

from home?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

can one of you sign me off work til next week please? ta. x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man has blown tomorrow out


what did tomorrow make of that?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> from home?


 
Sadly not. 
If the snow gets silly I will work from home but it looks less likely


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what did tomorrow make of that?



I will tell you tomorrow when I can ask it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2010)

still here, going in 15, is it still snowing?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Snowing again here.
Is actually starting to settle a bit here.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Farewell and adieu to you fine snowy draggers
Farwell and adieu all you draggers of snow
For we've received orders to sail for old England
And perhaps we shall never more see you again


----------



## kittyP (Nov 30, 2010)

Ello draggers!

Just got home after a mammoth trek from Charlton.  
It was quite blizzard like there today but got to head off about 2 ish, which was a bloody good job! 

Safe journey home to you all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Half hour at train station already


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Brixton is slippery


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Snow is settled a bit in Brixton but NOT ENOUGH for skive snow day today. 

Wednesday chilly day and back to the drag. Wonder how many of my little work crew will make it today. So far 25% have bailed out due to snow.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 1, 2010)

Meh and Pants got dumped with a load of work so cant work from home, so ya should all be happy that I am with you guys sat here at my desk rather than sledging and drinking Brandy around a pub fire 

BUT I am defo taking Friday off as a sickie


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Halfway through the commute now. It is a bit irritating, mainly because of the hard as nails gangsta (about 15 year old skinny school kid) who likes to share rap music through the medium of a tinny phone speaker. Told him to pipe down but he seems to prefer staring at the floor and looking aggressive.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

overslept slightly - but I'm on flexi-time


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Morning.  Only one in the office so far, apparently cuntboss is en-route 



marty21 said:


> overslept slightly - but I'm on flexi-time


And your pants are trending on Twitter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

There is not a fucking flake of snow in Maidenhead  However I am working at home today!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is not a fucking flake of snow in Maidenhead  However I am working at home today!



Good call


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

morning 

two hour journey in was not fun


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Everyone apart from Boss Man is in.
Very little email and phone activity so far.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is not a fucking flake of snow in Maidenhead  However I am working at home today!


 
I want to work from home. 

Home = Sitting in front of screen with phone diverted to mobile *AND* nice hot food *AND* smoking while working.
Office = Sitting in front of screen with phone not diverted to mobile *AND* a long, cold, slippery commute each way.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

snowing heavily in Leeds


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> snowing heavily in Leeds


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
there's talk of sending everyone home - so fuck you


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr OneShow is in and is complaining about everything already


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> there's talk of sending everyone home - so fuck you


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> snowing heavily in Leeds


 
Light snow and iced pavements here in SW18. 
Forecast is for light snow all day but nothing at the moment. 

Heavy snow forecast all day home in SW2 but was not falling when I left.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heavy snow forecast all day home in SW2 but was not falling when I left.


Nowt round the corner either. Looking to be a long dragsome day!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Only one in the office so far, apparently cuntboss is en-route
> 
> 
> And your pants are trending on Twitter



any news is good news ...

work has announced just before Christmas that it will no longer pay for tea , coffee. sugar, etc    cuts and that 

Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Nowt round the corner either. Looking to be a long dragsome day!


 
 

First glance out the window this morning really got my hopes up but was not to be was it? 
We have brandy and cocoa at home too, it is really not fair!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 1, 2010)

Coz most peeps are WFH today the boss has said that those that are in can leave early, MMmmmm may give it to lunchtime


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any news is good news ...
> 
> work has announced just before Christmas that it will no longer pay for tea , coffee. sugar, etc    cuts and that
> 
> Merry Christmas one and all.


 
(((Marty Cratchit)))


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Marty Cratchit)))


 
*shivers*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> First glance out the window this morning really got my hopes up but was not to be was it?
> We have brandy and cocoa at home too, it is really not fair!


 
There's a blizzard here. Trains and buses not looking good


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There's a blizzard here. Trains and buses not looking good



Are there any sleeping bags at the office?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *shivers*


Should have put some pants on


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There's a blizzard here. Trains and buses not looking good


 
Pfft! -  get into work!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Should have put some pants on


 
I am adequately panted


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Are there any sleeping bags at the office?


 
I not kipping here ffs.  I'd rather walk the 20 miles home.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I not kipping here ffs.  I'd rather walk the 20 miles home.


 
buy some skis ffs


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am adequately panted


That is reassuring to know


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I not kipping here ffs.  I'd rather walk the 20 miles home.


I'm picking a colleague up in the morning, apparently his car has been "snowploughed in"


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> buy some skis ffs


 
I can't ski 



neonwilderness said:


> I'm picking a colleague up in the morning, apparently his car has been "snowploughed in"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am adequately panted


well that's a relief anyway.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Travel update!



> 10:25 Manchester Airport 11:07 42 mins late





> 503 operating up to 50 min late due to traffic coming of the M62 at Ainley Top causing massive tailbacks


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

There is some good news though - they're thinking of closing the building


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There is some good news though - they're thinking of closing the building


 
Squat it


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I can't ski


 
buy a snow plough ffs


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Squat it


 
I'm seriously not staying here tonight. The building is supposed to be haunted


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> buy a snow plough ffs


 
I don't have a licence


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Dedication?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm seriously not staying here tonight. The building is supposed to be haunted


 
Who you gonna call?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't have a licence


 
get one!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who you gonna call?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who you gonna call?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank fuck I'm not going to Aberdeen.



> 07:10 Aberdeen 10:49 219 mins late


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> get one!


 
So you expect me to learn to drive a snowplough, get a licence, and then somehow, somewhere, buy one in Leeds city centre. All before 4:50 today?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So you expect me to learn to drive a snowplough, get a licence, and then somehow, somewhere, buy one in Leeds city centre. All before 4:50 today?


 
I feel this is a reasonable thing to ask someone on the internet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Thank fuck I'm not going to Aberdeen.


Just checked Newcastle, looks like there's only a few trains managing to run.  The first one to that London (0430) is 393 minutes late


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

A decision will be made in the next 15 minutes on closing the building.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

BTW, we need to be averaging about 175 posts per weekday from now to have a 10k Christmas


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> A decision will be made in the next 15 minutes on closing the building.


 
We are all rooting for you


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> BTW, we need to be averaging about 175 posts per weekday from now to have a 10k Christmas


 
Fuck, that is a tall order! 
I doubt we are going to make it, that would really piss me off


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

we can do it people!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

1 post every 2.5 minutes during off hours.  Achievable, maybe.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> we can do it people!


 


neonwilderness said:


> 1 post every 2.5 minutes during off hours.  Achievable, maybe.


 
This is your written guarantee?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been told to go home!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is your written guarantee?





drcarnage said:


> I've been told to go home!


Debatable now, it may require overtime.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Enjoy your day at work draggers!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've been told to go home!


 
Skills  

Boss Man has just called and is _trying_ to come in. 
It seems we are all here until the 5pm escape again today.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Enjoy your day at work draggers!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Skills
> 
> Boss Man has just called and is _trying_ to come in.
> It seems we are all here until the 5pm escape again today.


 
I will be pushing for a 3pm finish again


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Enjoy your day at work draggers!


cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been into town - bitter cold but still no snow. I haz coffee


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> cunt


 
Corrected for you


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Nearly lunchy munchy time


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Far too early! No wonder your days drag. Take the later lunch Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Far too early! No wonder your days drag. Take the later lunch Badgers


 
I am probably not taking lunch today but will eat food slowly from now until 2pm


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Cuntboss is fucking about with the answerphone.  It is quite irritating.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is fucking about with the answerphone.  It is quite irritating.


 
About to switch the answerphone on and send everyone home?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Hopefully. It'll be another few hours though I reckon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

She was also seen wearing these earlier


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> She was also seen wearing these earlier



Not great 

Tomato soup is heated and spoon is poised here.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

what to have for lunch then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what to have for lunch then?


 
Snow?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Snow?


not the kentish town snow, it's grey or yellow round here.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

I have just ordered my first Winterval presents from Amazon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not the kentish town snow, it's grey or yellow round here.....


 
I was up in KT on Saturday night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was up in KT on Saturday night


and you escaped with your life...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and you escaped with your life...


 
Just about. 

Never had any grief in KT to be fair


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Enjoy your day at work draggers!





and Skills


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Have you been gorging on the free tea/coffee/etc Marty? 
Making hay while the sun shines and stuff?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was up in KT on Saturday night


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> and you escaped with your life...


 
Kentish Town yesterday






I am cold, I think I may have to put the heating on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Enjoy your day at work draggers!



Aren't you in Leeds....Leeds has just been on the telly....I didn't see you


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Leeds has just been on the telly



Was it good?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was it good?


 
It was covered in snow so difficult to tell!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Heavy snow again here.  Looks like we're going at 3.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Egg on toast for my lunch, plus an episode of "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" i think!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just ordered my first Winterval presents from Amazon


I have finished my shopping/making


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 1, 2010)

To cold here, faulty heating off at around 3ish - nice one


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Heavy snow again here.  Looks like we're going at 3.


 


Mr_Nice said:


> To cold here, faulty heating off at around 3ish - nice one


 
This is intolerable  

Obviously I am happy for the draggers who are swanning off early but some of us are here till the end it seems


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have finished my shopping/making


 
Finished already? 
I am plodding along slowly but not done half yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is intolerable
> 
> Obviously I am happy for the draggers who are swanning off early but some of us are here till the end it seems


 
Don't you have a meeting somewhere at 4?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't you have a meeting somewhere at 4?


 
Friday. 

Friday is afternoon meeting day


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Finished already?
> I am plodding along slowly but not done half yet.


I make things at the weekends and I've very few people to buy for. Adults in my family only get token things, nowt big - all about the kids really.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr OneShow is complaining about the 3pm finish.  He likes to be a martyr


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I make things at the weekends and I've very few people to buy for. Adults in my family only get token things, nowt big - all about the kids really.


 
I have got the niece already. 
Immediate family are bought for. 
Will be spending about £5 a head on the others this year I think. 
Got all cards ready, got stamps too.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have finished my shopping/making


 
I have just started


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have just started


 
I have bought one book, which I was considering keeping


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have got the niece already.
> Immediate family are bought for.
> Will be spending about £5 a head on the others this year I think.
> Got all cards ready, got stamps too.


How much have you left to do then? Sounds like almost all done from that list.

I need stamps, the queue was too long in smiths today.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> How much have you left to do then? Sounds like almost all done from that list.


 
Well my family is a bit spread out these days with step family + in-laws and such. 
It is not actually that bad but I just hate the shopping so much it feels loads. 
Should make a list I guess.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I need stamps, the queue was too long in smiths today.



http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/superdrug-stamps

Superdrug is 5% off stamps


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/superdrug-stamps
> 
> Superdrug is 5% off stamps


2nd class


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> 2nd class


 
Fair do's, mine are second too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

everyone else gone to staff meeting, i'm covering reception and no-one else in building, feels a bit spooky....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

get naked!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

blimey. an ICT contractor just walked past asking where everyone is!!! scared the bejesus out of me.

glad i hadn't taken your advice biddly


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blimey. an ICT contractor just walked past asking where everyone is!!! scared the bejesus out of me.
> 
> glad i hadn't taken your advice biddly


were you just taking your top off?

"erm......... "


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have finished my shopping/making


 
I've got bits and bobs done - am about to embark on some more crochet for my sister-in-law, Mum is all done, brother is kind of done, Dad is not yet done and neither is Mr. QofG's. That leaves work!

As I am not seeing the family until the New Year I think Dad and brother will benefit from some sales items! I always feel like a skinflint buying ftuff in the sales but not enough to stop me!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Boss Man is here. 
Seems a bit daft to come in for 1-2 hours


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Buying in the sales makes sense to me quoggy 

You buy things for people at work? 

All my direct family, his family, and my nan are getting homemade foody goodies - last year it was knitted things, but that took so bloody long I didn't make myself anything for half the year! Niece has got a nice top and some viewmaster reels, nephew a cute hoody and a fisher price camera (that doesn't take pics ); non-god son and his brother _might_ have some nightwear from the crazy pyjama fairy ; and then a couple of other special people will be getting homemade goodies.

I've not bought the fella anything


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is here.
> Seems a bit daft to come in for 1-2 hours


he's checking up, obv.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> were you just taking your top off?
> 
> "erm......... "


imagine if i'd decided to do some "_photocopying_", a lá drcarnage?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr OneShow is demanding I stay and finish something I could easily do at home.  So here for another half hour or so. What a cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Buying in the sales makes sense to me
> 
> *You buy things for people at work?*
> 
> ...



I don't want to!! Well, apart from my best friend who is also a colleague. Tbf not counting my friend it is only two presents and I tend to kind of keep it to a fiver as, really, I barely like the two of them and would rather not spend anything 

I will probably make a few foodie presents as well, shortbread is one of my favourites pressie things also my sister-in-law is a coeliac so I kind of like making gluten free cakes and stuff just for her as she can miss out otherwise!

Mr QofG's has given me a list of CD collections he would like so one of those plus I will probably get him something anime/manga-ish. Oh and - I expect badgers to perk up at this - some marmite related item and this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Buying in the sales makes sense to me
> 
> *You buy things for people at work?*
> 
> ...



I don't want to!! Well, apart from my best friend who is also a colleague. Tbf not counting my friend it is only two presents and I tend to kind of keep it to a fiver as, really, I barely like the two of them and would rather not spend anything 

I will probably make a few foodie presents as well, shortbread is one of my favourites pressie things also my sister-in-law is a coeliac so I kind of like making gluten free cakes and stuff just for her as she can miss out otherwise!

Mr QofG's has given me a list of CD collections he would like so one of those plus I will probably get him something anime/manga-ish. Oh and - I expect badgers to perk up at this - some marmite related item and this


----------



## zenie (Dec 1, 2010)

good job sites anyone? 

not that I'm bored today


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

Home 

Had to walk a few miles but rather that than being stuck at work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't want to!! Well, apart from my best friend who is also a colleague. Tbf not counting my friend it is only two presents and I tend to kind of keep it to a fiver as, really, I barely like the two of them and would rather not spend anything


ah, that makes sense - I work in a an office of 14 and none of them are mates 



> I will probably make a few foodie presents as well, shortbread is one of my favourites pressie things also my sister-in-law is a coeliac so I kind of like making gluten free cakes and stuff just for her as she can miss out otherwise!


that's lovely of you. I had to stop myself making stuff, there's jars all over the kitchen now  I'm still tempted by fudge, but don't have time!



> Mr QofG's has given me a list of CD collections he would like so one of those plus I will probably get him something anime/manga-ish. Oh and - I expect badgers to perk up at this - some marmite related item and this


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

colleague has left, says trains rubbish out of Charing Cross


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> imagine if i'd decided to do some "_photocopying_", a lá drcarnage?!






marty21 said:


> colleague has left, says trains rubbish out of Charing Cross


towards Kent they are I think.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> towards Kent they are I think.


 
he shouldn't live somewhere so rubbish imo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Internet keeps slowing down. 
It is most irritating.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Mine too


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Asda then home


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Internet keeps slowing down.
> It is most irritating.


it's the cold weather, it's makes electricity work slower.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

might try and leave a bit early


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

stuck here til 5 at least


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

45 mins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> stuck here til 5 at least


 
We expect you to be start bollock nekkid by then though. Or to at least have indulged in photocopier abuse like DrCarnage....possibly involving fish 

Just been out to the kitchen to do a few chores and despite the heating being on it is freezing in there, my hand are so cold. Ah well, lovely but old house with oddly placed radiators!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

*So.....*

Lies?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

edited

bizarre - posted that on another thread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *So.....*
> 
> Lies?


I prefer to think of it as "_creative writing_"

They've all bloody come back to the office now as well!!!  I was just about to do a marty and get the pants off.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Lies?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

30mins now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

31


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

what is LIES? 

FFS I'll have to google!



Badgers said:


> *So.....*
> 
> Lies?


 


marty21 said:


> mrs21 saw a couple of episiodes and thought it was too SHOUTY AND SWEARY!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am leaving now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am leaving now


CUNT!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> what is LIES?
> 
> FFS I'll have to google!


 
No need, just read the latest FR soap opera


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Boss Man left after about 45 minutes 
Radio Woman and Corporate Man are packing up their desks


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

10 and counting, although i may be even later cos i can't open outlook from this poxy pc, so cannae check my emails


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Fuck this I am off to have a made up affair then look at pictures of fish


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this I am off to have a made up affair then look at pictures of fish


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

This thread makes me stay late  

Better get into cosy cycling gear!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this I am off to have a made up affair then look at pictures of fish


Isn't that Dr C's job? 

I'm home now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't that Dr C's job?
> 
> I'm home now


 
Cold out


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cold out


 
Bloody southerners


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bloody southerners


 
I am shocked by this drag racism  

In other news I really want snow day tomorrow. Friday would be better for most but I have an early finish on Friday in the bag.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

*twiddles thumbs*

if snow day could start at 10am tomorrow that would be perfect. I don't want to miss my class, but also don't want to go to work!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

still here!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

stop talking about me behind my back!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> stop talking about me behind my back!


 
*sniggers and points*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> stop talking about me behind my back!


 
When you are not about we call you 'Fishboy' and all sorts !


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> *twiddles thumbs*
> 
> if snow day could start at 10am tomorrow that would be perfect. I don't want to miss my class, but also don't want to go to work!


 
Sorry but this is no good. That would leave most of us stuck at work!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry but this is no good. That would leave most of us stuck at work!


No, because as soon as it starts you leave and rush home.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *sniggers and points*


 


Badgers said:


> When you are not about we call you 'Fishboy' and all sorts !


 
I'm not hurt, I'm just disappointed


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> No, because as soon as it starts you leave and rush home.


 
In the snow and cold yeah? Rushing and slipping over yeah?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In the snow and cold yeah? Rushing and slipping over yeah?


Take skiis to work!

I don't want to miss college ok?! 

I have ordered snow for 10am, so live with it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm not hurt, I'm just disappointed


 
I consider being disappointed the norm. That way I am used to being let down. When something is average or sufficient I consider it a virtual triumph. The system works


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm not hurt, I'm just disappointed


 
You are _so_ going to get yourself digitally crucified for your recent post on a certain thread!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Take skiis to work!
> 
> I don't want to miss college ok?!
> 
> I have ordered snow for 10am, so live with it.


 
Okay, I will be fine


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

at fucking last i'm going home....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, I will be fine


good 


 x


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are _so_ going to get yourself digitally crucified for your recent post on a certain thread!


 
Is that the 'Lie' thread or another?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is that the 'Lie' thread or another?


 
The lie thread


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The lie thread


 
I see. 

Things are afoot I feel


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

still here


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am shocked by this drag racism


Bit of snow down south and the world stops.  It's been like this here since July.  Broken Britain, etc!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I see.
> 
> Things are afoot I feel


You lot are going to feel terrible if she turns out to be real


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You lot are going to feel terrible if she turns out to be real


 
I will lie awake at night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit of snow down south and the world stops.  It's been like this here since July.  Broken Britain, etc!!


*shakes fist impotently*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers! De-ice the roads!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

It is pretty thick babes but really hard to tell from my bedroom window. No buses have gone past yet. 

I have no de-ice stuff apart from a little rock salt which is too nice for roads


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think I will be dragging today. Can't have a proper snow day as the office phone is diverted to me and I can log in at home. Better to be home working that outdoors


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Better to be home working that outdoors


what?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11886404


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> what?


 
Better to be home working than going outdoors

_sorry_


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2010)

Snow. 
Bed. 
Tea.
Fuck off work.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Wifey is braving it and on her way. 
I am still mulling it over but not hurrying off just yet. Logged in my PC and am mithering now. Procrastinating and generally sitting on the fence.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Toast time 

Marmite should do the trick?


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2010)

Is Marmite salty enough to grit roads? If so, the answer's a resounding "yes".


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> Is Marmite salty enough to grit roads? If so, the answer's a resounding "yes".


 
Let me salt my teeth and will report back


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

> Yeast Extract
> Salt
> Vegetable Extract
> Niacin
> ...



The Riboflavin is just kicking in!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Just about to join her Badgers... colleagues will feel the wrath of Bee if I'm the only one in the office!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Just about to join her Badgers... colleagues will feel the wrath of Bee if I'm the only one in the office!


 
This is the tricky thing for her. 
No way the kids will be in school but she is halfway through running a training course.
People were dropping out early on so she is not sure if the course will even run but can't not go. 

Corporate Man at my office is one of those irritating people who would rather be at work than not


----------



## Ms T (Dec 2, 2010)

Am on my way home shortly.  It can snow as much as it likes once I'm safe at home in bed!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

will be leaving shortly, not rushing, delays will occur


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2010)

Just told boss I'm not coming in. A refreshingly unusual response: "Jesus, sounds bad. I might have to go home as a precaution."


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

morning


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are _so_ going to get yourself digitally crucified for your recent post on a certain thread!


 
I'm going to leave that thread alone. It's just not worth the fallout.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Boss Man has blown it out
Radio Woman has blow it out
Corporate Man has battled in

So far I can't get on the bus so gave up and back on the sofa now. Not beaten just yet, will have another attempt shortly. 

It is Padawan Learner I feel sorry for. He is supposed to be landing at Heathrow 18:30 tonight from India!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is the tricky thing for her.
> No way the kids will be in school but she is halfway through running a training course.
> People were dropping out early on so she is not sure if the course will even run but can't not go.
> 
> Corporate Man at my office is one of those irritating people who would rather be at work than not


I hope they turn up. At lease 6 people are in our office, so that's a good show. Brixton -> City I have no excuse really, and no access to network from home, so can't work from home.

College was cancelled, but they were nice enough to call me at 7.45 and tell me


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Morning 

Mr OneShow is on his soapbox already


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Coffee on.
PC switched on.
Time to do a little work.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man has blown it out
> Radio Woman has blow it out
> Corporate Man has battled in
> 
> ...


 
Southerners 

The Joker is in.
Mein Fuhrer is in.
VA is in.
Grandma is in.
South Park Dad is on his way.
Future self is AWOL


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> South Park Dad


Is this a new one?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I hope they turn up. At lease 6 people are in our office, so that's a good show. Brixton -> City I have no excuse really, and no access to network from home, so can't work from home.
> 
> College was cancelled, but they were nice enough to call me at 7.45 and tell me


 
Shame about college but at least they told you. 

I was wrapped up and out the door today. But not standing endlessly at the bus stop waiting for things to change. Oh well, life will go on


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is this a new one?



No, he's ex-line manager and hardly ever in so not much to report on him.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No, he's ex-line manager and hardly ever in so not much to report on him.


 
Why the nickname?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently the MD was 'stranded' in that London last night.  He was forced to spend another night at his in-laws flat in Pimlico


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Shame about college but at least they told you.
> 
> I was wrapped up and out the door today. But not standing endlessly at the bus stop waiting for things to change. Oh well, life will go on


Aye, was good of them imo.

You can work from home, so no point losing hours travelling in.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Why the nickname?


 
There's an episode of South Park called Elementary School Musical with a really Dad who loves musicals. He looks and acts exactly like him.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> You can work from home, so no point losing hours travelling in.


 
I know, I know!! 

My lot are big on all being in the office and bantering. They would rather struggle in for a short amount of work than do a longer day at home. Oh well not going to stress on it today


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There's an episode of South Park called Elementary School Musical with a really Dad who loves musicals. He looks and acts exactly like him.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

just got here. hour long bus journey on 393 from hell, driver took pity and stopped for everyone, utterly crushed and too hot, with no brekkie.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

no heating on the 253 - in the summer they have the heating on


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

yes, they do that on the 73 as well, heaters blast it our during the summer...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

On the 37 bus which is going walking pace (walking on a non-iced pavement pace) so far. Stupid to go in really but feel bad leaving Corporate Man alone. Would have got more done at home but will get bacon rolls and such for the office and help with the phones.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Just me and the newbie in at the moment. The others are on thir way but as they are coming from Surrey I fear for their sanity!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just me and the newbie in at the moment. The others are on thir way but as they are coming from Surrey I fear for their sanity!


 
Just you and Newbie yeah? 
All alone?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Everyone's made it in except Future Self who's going to get the piss taken out of him as he's supposed to be a hard Geordie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just you and Newbie yeah?
> All alone?


 
It's alright....another colleague has arrived. Phew! Even I was getting bored talking about cats!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's alright....another colleague has arrived. Phew! Even I was getting bored talking about cats!!


 
Panic over  

I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Clapham now. Quite a lot of the shops are closed but there seems to have been some grit investment here. 

Why am I going in to work 
Why am I going in to work 
Why am I going in to work 

Oh well, will get brownie points for my unwavering dedication to the firm. Might even get a badge or something?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the 37 bus which is going walking pace (walking on a non-iced pavement pace) so far. Stupid to go in really but feel bad leaving Corporate Man alone. Would have got more done at home but will get bacon rolls and such for the office and help with the phones.


Mate are you sure tis a good idea?



Badgers said:


> Just you and Newbie yeah?
> All alone?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Stupid idea. 
Might blow tomorrow out.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Everyone's made it in except Future Self who's going to get the piss taken out of him as he's supposed to be a hard Geordie


 
is  there such a thing as a hard Geordie ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is  there such a thing as a hard Geordie ?


 
Moaty the legend?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Why on earth are you going into work Badgers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

We may be closing at 2.30pm. Result!!

However I have to stay in town as Mr. QofG's and I are due to see Marc Almond at Shepherd's Bush tonight (I am secretly hoping it is cancelled as I don't really want a late night getting home to the Head in the freezing cold).


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Why on earth are you going into work Badgers?


 
Dunno, some sort of weird feeling of dedication or something. 
Odd because I have virtually no dedication at all. 
Even Corporate Man said we are stupid to be here at all


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it snowing in London? We haven't had any since last night and if it doesn't start soon I'll end up having to do a full day


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Even Corporate Man said we are stupid to be here at all


Early finish?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Early finish?


 
Seems so and the word is that if it is half this bad tomorrow the office is closed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

I have cancelled my dentist appt and going to head home while it's still light I reckon, so erm, before 4pm


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Is it snowing in London? We haven't had any since last night and if it doesn't start soon I'll end up having to do a full day


 
not snowing atm, where I am in NW1, but plenty fell on us brave Londoners last night and this morning 

any news on that Job in that London yet, I regard today as just past the middle of the week


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any news on that Job in that London yet, I regard today as just past the middle of the week


 
Non whatsoever 

They said HR were being slow but this is really taking the piss. It's almost been a week ffs


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have cancelled my dentist appt and going to head home while it's still light I reckon, so erm, before 4pm


 
I have an appointment at 4pm tomorrow. 
There is every chance I will need to WAH if I have a serious chance of making it.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Non whatsoever
> 
> They said HR were being slow but this is really taking the piss. It's almost been a week ffs


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Non whatsoever
> 
> They said HR were being slow but this is really taking the piss. It's almost been a week ffs


 
Get the bus down and have a word


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get the bus down and have a word


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Already 12:00 
I have done pretty much a whole hour now
Maybe get off about 3pm?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have an appointment at 4pm tomorrow.
> There is every chance I will need to WAH if I have a serious chance of making it.


They offered me tomorrow mid afternoon, but I need morning appt for any chance to make it really


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

I am supposed to be taking some pictures for an application, but I think I might just go back to bed. :\


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I am supposed to be taking some pictures for an application, but I think I might just go back to bed. :\


 
Morning TP


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

If food was being delivered to your work today what would you go for? 

I am thinking kebab, curry or pizza.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

btw, jeremy kyle this morning was a bit epic, I think they are putting epic ones on atm because everyones stuck indoors


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If food was being delivered to your work today what would you go for?
> 
> I am thinking kebab, curry or pizza.


 
All pretty tempting but for pure unadulterated stodge I'd go pizza. With a side order of garlic bread.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> btw, jeremy kyle this morning was a bit epic, I think they are putting epic ones on atm because everyones stuck indoors


 
DNA tests?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> DNA tests?



yeah, some fucking loser dude on there  I'd be fucking embarrassed if it turned out to be my dad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah, some fucking loser dude on there  I'd be fucking embarrassed if it turned out to be my dad.


 
Lol


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All pretty tempting but for pure unadulterated stodge I'd go pizza. With a side order of garlic bread.


 
Good choice, I am still struggling to make mind up. 
What topping though, I think today needs a lot of cheese and pepperoni


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

hmmm.... bath & photos, or bed... bath & photos or bed.... or.... bath THEN bed? maybe I will have a sleep for a couple of hours and then have a bath and do some photos... why is my life so fucking complicated...


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol


 
he was still trying to argue that he never slept with the woman and the dna test was fixed after he was proved to be the father, it was well facepalm.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good choice, I am still struggling to make mind up.
> What topping though, I think today needs a lot of cheese and pepperoni


 
Today is a day for All The Meats I feel. With maybe a few olives for variation.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah, some fucking loser dude on there  I'd be fucking embarrassed if it turned out to be my dad.


 
At my cousins funeral his brother had his first kid two days before burying his younger brother. 
The father of the deceased and grandfather of the new born chose that day to day he wanted to see DNA proof that the kid was his grandson. 

Awesome timing uncle


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Today is a day for All The Meats I feel. With maybe a few olives for variation.


 
Not tempted to have jalapeños rather than olives?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not tempted to have jalapeños rather than olives?


 
I find them a bit hot tbh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I find them a bit hot tbh


 
I used to but smoking has help me get over this


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> At my cousins funeral his brother had his first kid two days before burying his younger brother.
> The father of the deceased and grandfather of the new born chose that day to day he wanted to see DNA proof that the kid was his grandson.
> 
> Awesome timing uncle


 
tsk, shoulda called JK.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If food was being delivered to your work today what would you go for?
> 
> I am thinking kebab, curry or pizza.


Pizza I reckon, or maybe a burger?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get the bus down and have a word


 
A few cans in the street before hand for dutch courage?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Pizza I reckon, or maybe a burger?


 
If it was a big fuck off half pound burger with chips and stuff then maybe. 
Burgers are a bit more risky than pizza aren't they?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

i'm getting a bit of a thirst on here after busy morning, shall i do pints?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If it was a big fuck off half pound burger with chips and stuff then maybe.
> Burgers are a bit more risky than pizza aren't they?


 
Yeah, it'd have to be from somewhere safe.  This isn't the time of year for a risky lunch.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If food was being delivered to your work today what would you go for?
> 
> I am thinking kebab, curry or pizza.


Dial-a-booze, 4 tins please, thanks very much


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, it'd have to be from somewhere safe.  This isn't the time of year for a risky lunch.


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> Dial-a-booze, 4 tins please, thanks very much


 
4 tins is no-risk isn't it? 

This will make you all moist -


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

FUCK hackney council


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

town was sloppy


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2010)

and FUCK experian wanker bullshit tossers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Hungry and it is lunchtime
Leave early and eat well later I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 4 tins is no-risk isn't it?


A different kind of risk?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> FUCK hackney council


 


tribal_princess said:


> and FUCK experian wanker bullshit tossers


 
 haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently a table has been booked for our Christmas meal


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently a table has been booked for our Christmas meal


 
Where though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A different kind of risk?


 
Worthy though?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where though


 
Here I think.  I've been before, food is decent but it's more of an express meal type place than somewhere you'd stay a while.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Here I think.  I've been before, food is decent but it's more of an express meal type place than somewhere you'd stay a while.


 


> Pasta e Fagioli
> (Borlotti Bean Soup)
> 
> Citrus Salmon Carpaccio
> ...



S - Bruschetta with Grilled Field Mushrooms, Garlic and Herbs	
M - Italian Braised Pork Roll with Ziti	
D - English Christmas Pudding with Brandy Sauce


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Here I think.  I've been before, food is decent but it's more of an express meal type place than somewhere you'd stay a while.


 
The Christmas Menu looks quite nice though. Plus they sell Peroni so a few of those should make things look quite rosy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> S - Bruschetta with Grilled Field Mushrooms, Garlic and Herbs
> M - Italian Braised Pork Roll with Ziti
> D - English Christmas Pudding with Brandy Sauce


That was also my first thought, but the salmon and turkey sound good too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Crispy Calamari with Garlic Mayonnaise 
Italian Braised Pork Roll with Ziti 
Italian Artisan Cheeses 

(always the cheeses  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That was also my first thought, but the salmon and turkey sound good too.


 
I'd go for

S. Crispy Calamari with Garlic Mayonnaise 
M. Turkey stuffed with Chestnuts and Prunes
D. Coppa Natale 

Though the mixed salumi and the braised pork are close seconds


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That was also my first thought, but the salmon and turkey sound good too.


 
Prunes in the turkey put me off, plus I have other turkey dinners but no Italian Braised Pork Roll I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Christmas Menu looks quite nice though. Plus they sell Peroni so a few of those should make things look quite rosy!


Definitely 

It's also one of our customers, I think we'd one a deal to get some bottles of wine on the house


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Crispy Calamari with Garlic Mayonnaise
> Italian Braised Pork Roll with Ziti
> Italian Artisan Cheeses
> 
> (always the cheeses  )





QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd go for
> 
> S. Crispy Calamari with Garlic Mayonnaise
> M. Turkey stuffed with Chestnuts and Prunes
> ...


 
I thought I'd got this all worked out, now I'm not sure


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought I'd got this all worked out, now I'm not sure


 
Tell them you want burger?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

There is a Tesco Express next door, could see if they'll do me a Rustlers burger? 

Think I'm swaying towards pork for the main, will decide starter (salmon or bruschetta) and desert on the day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought I'd got this all worked out, now I'm not sure


sorry


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd get:

Crispy Calamari with Garlic Mayonnaise 
Turkey stuffed with Chestnuts and Prunes 
Italian Artisan Cheeses


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Slight but rather pathetic attempts at snow in W1T


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Been like that all day in EC, I might slip out the door soon - was in early (?!) and had no lunch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Slight but rather pathetic attempts at snow in W1T


Tweet that for the #uksnow map


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, just seen Tesco doing cheap (cheep) free range chickens. 
One of them may be going in the pot tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh, just seen Tesco doing cheap (*cheep*) free range chickens.




how cheap?  

worth opting for Tesco over Sainsbury's? Chicken isn't even on my shopping list


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Corporate man is off at 3pm 
I will not be far behind him today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> how cheap?
> 
> worth opting for Tesco over Sainsbury's? Chicken isn't even on my shopping list



Tesco chickens

Sainsbury's half price deals


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tesco chickens
> 
> Sainsbury's half price deals


 
Fuck it, I am going to Tesco as they also have the crumpet deal on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> the crumpet deal


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

We are finishing at 4.00pm except those with difficult journey's can leave straight away....that is not me


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Tesco Crumpets 8Pk 
Half price now 28p


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tesco chickens
> 
> Sainsbury's half price deals


hmmmmmmm


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tesco Crumpets 8Pk
> Half price now 28p


 
Tempting, but Tesco is right out of my way


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

BTW, I think we're still on target for 10kXmas


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are finishing at 4.00pm except those with difficult journey's can leave straight away....that is not me


 
I will be on route before 4pm 
Have IT issues in the office now so no point at all in hanging around. 
Bus to shop for PANIC BUYING and them home to start cooking something.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> BTW, I think we're still on target for 10kXmas


 
Is that the 175 posts per working day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

It may require a graph with projections and targets or something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

My colleague and the boss are going...just me and the newbie again


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

No power in office. Posting from phone. Going home now. See you next week people x


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Away at 15:30 I think


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It may require a graph with projections and targets or something


 
On my desk at OH NINE HUNDRED sharp young man!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Going, going................GONE!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On my desk at OH NINE HUNDRED sharp young man!!!




May be something to do when I'm WAH (or not) later


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2010)

So we going to be in tomorrow then or what?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> So we going to be in tomorrow then or what?


 
50/50


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2010)

They've just said they're expecting another 5cms of snow here in the next few hours. Roads are fairly clear though tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Only one cider for the bus


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

> Pasta e Fagioli
> (Borlotti Bean Soup)
> 
> Citrus Salmon Carpaccio
> ...




S - Citrus Salmon Carpaccio 
M - Turkey stuffed with Chestnuts and Prunes 
D-  English Christmas Pudding with Brandy Sauce 


what veg comes with the main ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Just missed bus


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

On bus nearly home now


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Going, going................GONE!!!!


 
cunt


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cunt


 
Yeah yeah! 

Corporate Man can't get a train and tomorrow is looking like snow day more and more. On an empty bus with a cider and a shopping list.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going now


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah yeah!
> 
> Corporate Man can't get a train and tomorrow is looking like snow day more and more. On an empty bus with a cider being a cunt.


 




neonwilderness said:


> I'm going now


 
you know what you are?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

15 minutes and I am outta here - just had a flurry of wotk which I did not enjoy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Night night Qoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Night night Qoggy


 
Laters


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> you know what you are?


Yes


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm STILL here 

*shakes fist at departing cunts*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm STILL here


 
Are you suitably panted?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm STILL here
> 
> *shakes fist at departing cunts*


i'm home, warm as toast, waiting for pub to open.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Get us a chicken Badgers


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you suitably panted?


 
new M&S thermal long johns - strange - seem to keep one leg warmer than the other one


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm home, warm as toast, waiting for pub to open.


 
just do one 

*shakes fist again*

and I hope the pub NEVER opens 

*passes out through sheer *


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> new M&S thermal long johns - strange - seem to keep one leg warmer than the other one


Went to M&S for lunch today, think they were starting a sale or something in the mens department as there was lots of crowding.  Could have been people trying to return faulty long johns though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On my desk at OH NINE HUNDRED sharp young man!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Get us a chicken Badgers


 
You serious? 
Have a spare chicken if you want?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

Cold on Freeday! Not looking like snow day out the window though. Not rushing in though, going to be late


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

Same here... slowly slowly.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

Cricket was good down under 

Drag is annoying though. Had mentally prepared myself for a WAH day. Guess it IS Freeday though and tonight is early departure my end. Time to get going....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2010)

cricket very good. jumping in the bath then we drive to france?!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

Rest of office has blown today out. Text from Boss Man telling me to stay home. That is pleasing in many ways.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 3, 2010)

morning 

waited an hour for my train in today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rest of office has blown today out. Text from Boss Man telling me to stay home. That is pleasing in many ways.


were you already én route when text arrived?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> were you already én route when text arrived?


 
Was just walking out the door. Perfect timing. Had just been waiting for the rush to clear before heading off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was just walking out the door. Perfect timing. Had just been waiting for the rush to clear before heading off.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

no problems getting today, although the bus was cold 

still it's Friday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was just walking out the door. Perfect timing. Had just been waiting for the rush to clear before heading off.


Nice one.

Today with drag it's arse for me... feel incredibly rubbish and have a fancy retirement lunch to go to. Need to somehow leave early today too so I can get to Tesco


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning 

A rather chilly -8 here this morning, only just made it in due to various car problems


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> A rather chilly -8 here this morning, only just made it in due to various car problems


 
you have various cars?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cricket very good. jumping in the bath then we drive to france?!!


 
good luck with that!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you have various cars?


 
Brakes frozen on mine and the door locks frozen on the other half's.  Managed to get her's open eventually but she needs it later, so ended up walking part way and getting someone to pick me up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay - finally got my breath! And a cup of coffee.

No boss and no colleague so just me and the newbie in. Hoping for a quiet day and an early finish!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Brakes frozen on mine and the door locks frozen on the other half's.  Managed to get her's open eventually but she needs it later, so ended up walking part way and getting someone to pick me up.


 
my car door was frozen a few days ago, kept pressing the fob - nothing - it seemed to unlock, but the door wouldn't open, then the window opened, i reached in to try and start the car to warm it up, dropped the fob, couldn't reach it 

eventually tried one of the other doors and got in

lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my car door was frozen a few days ago, kept pressing the fob - nothing - it seemed to unlock, but the door wouldn't open, then the window opened, i reached in to try and start the car to warm it up, dropped the fob, couldn't reach it
> 
> eventually tried one of the other doors and got in
> 
> lol


Similar thing happened at the weekend while we were at a wedding.  I had to climb in through the boot and kick the door open from the inside.  Not very dignified, especially when you're suited up


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Similar thing happened at the weekend while we were at a wedding.  I had to climb in through the boot and kick the door open from the inside.  Not very dignified, especially when you're suited up


 
I should have tried the rear entry


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

A lesson learnt for next time


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A lesson learnt for next time


 
I will aways attempt rear entry in the future


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

work lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2010)

I am so very, very bored. There is nothing happening here, it is far quieter than normal. I suspect a lot of our customers are having long weekends 'cos of the weather.

I _so_ hope we close early!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

Just been evacuated from Asda


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been evacuated from Asda





more info pls


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

WAH drag has actually been quite busy. Work is pretty much done now and popping out to hunt some lunch. The lunch may be pizza and will not be salad. There may even be a beer but who can say.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> more info pls


 
Terrorists of course
Anti-food terrorists, the worst kind!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> more info pls


Apparently a 'heater exploded'.  Dunno how true that is, but there appeared to be some smoke coming from the main entrance when we came back round to the car.  Might go along after work for a nose about


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The lunch may be pizza ... there may even be a beer


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

Not a good day in the office.  My OneShow's wife has just called to say his mum has taken ill and Mr ManFlu's daughter has injured herself at school


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I said 'may' Marty, only 'may' be happening. Line of coke and a vodka first though yeah?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

Marty? I've got pants on


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I said 'may' Marty, only 'may' be happening. Line of coke and a vodka first though yeah?







neonwilderness said:


> Marty? I've got pants on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty? I've got pants on







marty21 said:


>


 


We are closing at 4.00pm btw, thank fuck!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

I will probably be leaving about 4.15, this week is nearly overm, thank fuck for that 

*thanks fuck*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2010)

Ta. Currently sipping lager in euro tunnel terminal waiting for train


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Ta. Currently sipping lager in euro tunnel terminal waiting for train


 
You know what you aren't don't you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Ta. Currently sipping lager in euro tunnel terminal waiting for train





have a great trip ! 



xx


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

Hoping to get away a bit early again tonight


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2010)

We're off. Au revoke ma petit cheu fleurs x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We're off. Au revoke ma petit cheu fleurs x


 
Have a good time paulie .... ya cunt!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

just back from 3 hour lunch!

Have a good un Paulie


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> just back from 3 hour lunch!
> 
> Have a good un Paulie


 3 HOURS!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I am outta here in 5 mins - good weekend all


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 3 HOURS!


with all my colleagues


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

have a good weekend queenofcuntsgoths


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

seeing as I got in here first today (a rarity) I'm going to leave early, another 10 minutes and I will be gone  

might stop for a winter warner somewhere on the way home


----------



## machine cat (Dec 3, 2010)

Busy, busy, busy.

Day hasn't dragged at all.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> might stop for a winter warner somewhere on the way home


 
A winter WARNER on the way home? Sounds a bit mafia to me this Marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

Home now 



marty21 said:


> might stop for a winter warner somewhere on the way home


Don't be tempted to stop for a quick nap in any abandoned warehouses http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11887115


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

hello?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2010)

last in the office, last on the thread?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2010)

yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> yes


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A winter WARNER on the way home? Sounds a bit mafia to me this Marty


 
damn! warmer warmer warmer


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> damn! warmer warmer warmer


 
Was it warm?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 3, 2010)

journey home was not fun


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was it warm?


 
not really, but warmed the cockles


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy birthday original dragging thread.

Four years today


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Happy birthday original dragging thread.
> 
> Four years today


 



> still not lunchtime


  <<<< my first post, earlyish doors on that thread 

Happy birthday the drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2010)

Ignore the 50 bit, and Kevin


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

Saturday drag?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2010)

An occasion to be marked I think. Will wait for the 5 year milestone before we pull out the stops though.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

I've only been a part of the drag for a couple of months.

I feel left out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol neon, i made some little cakes like that once 

Happy birthday drag!

You're furniture drc


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

Biddly said:


> You're furniture drc


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2010)

The drag is here for us all


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

even on the weekends


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2010)

It is like the force. It gets less done than the force but it has no dark side.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

So it's nothing like the force then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So it's nothing like the force then?


 
Well, not in a scientific sense I suppose. Is is a force though surely?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

I suppose it depends on the amount of midichlorians.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I suppose it depends on the amount of midichlorians.


 
As does everything  

We will have to pick Star Wars characters on Monday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Saturday drag?


It all helps towards 10kxmas 



Biddly said:


> Lol neon, i made some little cakes like that once


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We will have to pick Star Wars characters on Monday.


 
Mesa likes this


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Mesa likes this


 
Any early hints?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any early hints?


 


I'll have to spend tomorrow thinking about this.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 5, 2010)

i'm soooo bored, am doing a 24 hour shift with no client here so basicly just watching the clock


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> i'm soooo bored, am doing a 24 hour shift with no client here so basicly just watching the clock


 
Ouch

Long weekend drag


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2010)

Dragging on a Sunday morning?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2010)

Not too much drag. We are off to Taste of Christmas show at ExCel. Should be plenty of free samples to be had and stuff.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2010)

Off out at 12 to help someone buy a car. Maybe pub after.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

I reckon QoG is leah 

Morning  weekend over too quickly. Need to stop listening to cricket and drag my arse into the shower. Set for a long week I reckon, but my manager does retire


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Yuck, Glumday 

Feel like five kinds of shit today. Up late and really could have stayed in bed. Two more weeks though, just two more weeks!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Two more weeks til what?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Two more weeks til what?


 
Two more weeks of work till 2010 work ends.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Two more weeks of work till 2010 work ends.



wut?  

I have 3 weeks


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Only two for cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got 4 weeks marty


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry  

Right, time to get going and in the shower now. Going to be cutting it fine for the 9am start!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Only two for cunts



this ^^^^^^



Biddly said:


> I've got 4 weeks marty


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

The presenter on Radio 4 just said 'Jeremy Cunt' instead of 'Jeremy Hunt'


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The presenter on Radio 4 just said 'Malcolm Cunt' instead of 'Malcolm Hunt'



lols

I used to know someone called Michael Hunt - he didn't like being called Mike, insisted on Michael - true story


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Bus is intolerable this morning. Not even half way and late late late. So far Monday is crap drag. Angry birds is keeping me sane!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Morning


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

morning again!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally got in to the drag. 
That journey was awful all the way. 

Oh well, have coffee and will start work now


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

I might update the 10k graph later, I think we're a bit behind


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we're a bit behind


 
Snow ^


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I might update the 10k graph later, I think we're a bit behind


 
broken Britain


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> broken Britain


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bleurgh, first day work is open since tuesday. Not mentally prepared at all..... only 2 weeks til xmas hols though


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Our emails are down today while we get an upgrade but I keep forgetting and trying to check them


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Should Monday mornings be actual work time. 
I think people should spend Monday mornings having coffee, tidying their desks and stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The presenter on Radio 4 just said 'Jeremy Cunt' instead of 'Jeremy Hunt'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Morning! I haz coffee.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

I know someone called Jeremy Hunt.  The same thing has been said to him several times


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I might update the 10k graph later


 
How is it going so far?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is it going so far?


 
we need a progress graph on the progress of the graph


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Our emails are down today while we get an upgrade but I keep forgetting and trying to check them


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

B0B2oo9 sent me a care parcel


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

what type of car?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

I want a coffee but can't be fucking making a third one for everybody else.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


> what type of car?


 
Sorry, care not car


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I want a coffee but can't be fucking making a third one for everybody else.


 
they are a bunch of no coffee making Jeremy Hunts


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we need a progress graph on the progress of the graph


Can you move forward and arrange this by close of play today?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, care not car


 
what type of care ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you move forward and arrange this by close of play today?


 
I can't move anything around I'm afraid - important stuff to do 


*makes coffee*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
It is a good thing, means less people hassling me about stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what type of care ?


^ this


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I can't move anything around I'm afraid - important stuff to do
> 
> 
> *makes coffee*


 
We'll need to touch base on this later, it'll require some blue sky thinking


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We'll need to touch base on this later, it'll require some blue sky thinking


 
we'll imagineer our way out of this


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they are a bunch of no coffee making Jeremy Hunts


 
what do I do?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we'll imagineer our way out of this


 
You are thinking outside of the box now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what do I do?


 
make your own coffee 

make them Jeremy Hunts make their own


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah, Monday hate, bored, time for smoke


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You are thinking outside of the box now


 
we need to staircase a strategy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You are thinking outside of the box now


 
Peeling back the onion


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2010)

*yawn*

mornin all

top fucking weekend but barely any kip.  want to sleep now.  when is it hometime?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> make your own coffee
> 
> make them Jeremy Hunts make their own


 
Done.

Bunch of lazy Jeremys


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *yawn*
> 
> mornin all
> 
> top fucking weekend but barely any kip.  want to sleep now.  when is it hometime?



in about a week

stay strong


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what type of care ?


I reckon porn.



marty21 said:


> in about a week
> 
> stay strong


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we need to staircase a strategy





Badgers said:


> Peeling back the onion


Need to give it 110%


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Need to give it 110%


 
Right after touching base


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right after touching base


 
and touching cloth


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> top fucking weekend but barely any kip.  *want to sleep now*.  when is it hometime?


 
Get yourself some fake eye glasses


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Right after touching base





marty21 said:


> and touching cloth


That is an interesting paradigm shift


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> in about a week
> 
> stay strong






neonwilderness said:


> Get yourself some fake eye glasses


 
heh - I did nearly just fall asleep at me desk.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> heh - I did nearly just fall asleep at me desk.





Early lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

need.more.coffee.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

just heard that Christmas Eve will be a 'normal' day at work - 5pm finish 

Management are Jeremy Hunts


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I reckon porn.



No porn 

A big hard drive full of goodies
Load of DVDs 
Lottery scratch-card
Some sweets 
3D glasses 
Cable ties (?)
2 x Pot Noodle GTI's 
Some sweets 
Sparkly pens 
Fajita kit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just heard that Christmas Eve will be a 'normal' day at work - 5pm finish
> 
> Management are Jeremy Hunts


 
That is shit mate. 
Do you think they will go through with it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is shit mate.
> Do you think they will go through with it?


 
Yep


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Yep


 
Bugger  

Will you be wearing a santa hat?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No porn


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


>


 
we should all send Badgers some porn

it IS Christmas


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bugger
> 
> Will you be wearing a santa hat?



no way hat


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I might update the 10k graph later



Well? 

In other news I am wobbling towards the 35k mark. 
Does this mean I am a winner.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we should all send Badgers some porn
> 
> it IS Christmas


 
I already have all the porn the human race has ever produced


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well?
> 
> In other news I am wobbling towards the 35k mark.
> *Does this mean I am a winner.*


what do you think?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

God it is so achingly dull here today. Plus my nose is cold!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


> what do you think?







QueenOfGoths said:


> God it is so achingly dull here today. Plus my nose is cold!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Need to venture out into the Tundra to find nourishment.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Early lunch?


Nah, only had brekky at 10.30 - brought it into work cos got up too late to eat at home.

Am aiming for a lunctime slot of approx 1 - 1.15 - this will make the afternoon shift shorter



marty21 said:


> just heard that Christmas Eve will be a 'normal' day at work - 5pm finish
> 
> Management are Jeremy Hunts


 
The utter bastards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
I like it!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Need to venture out into the Tundra to find nourishment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
OMG - I want one, I want one now!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Been ages since I posted the Steve, Don't Eat It! link to cheer us all up


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this real?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Nah, only had brekky at 10.30 - brought it into work cos got up too late to eat at home.
> 
> Am aiming for a lunctime slot of approx 1 - 1.15 - this will make the afternoon shift shorter


I can hardly every stomach breakfast, so am usually ravenous by about 11


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Been ages since I posted the Steve, Don't Eat It! link to cheer us all up



I have actually eaten one of those things - Natto the Japenese fermented bean, had it for breakfast in Kyoto one day. A local had to tell us how to eat it 



Badgers said:


> Is this real?



You _need_ to find out


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Just been along to Asda to investigate Friday's evacuation.  Seems that the claims of the door heaters 'exploding' may have been a slight exaggeration


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

I think so, but quite old.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

8 Day drag

That would have been hard work


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

I was just asked to sign a sick sheet for when i was away, but the stupid person gave me both the  sheets with the wrong one, and i just automatically signed on the dotted line. She then rolled her eyes and tutted at me, and pointed out the mistake, to which i replied 'well you asked me to sign in the wrong bit' to which she said 'Well i've got sons, i know what its like'

What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I was just asked to sign a sick sheet for when i was away, but the stupid person gave me both the  sheets with the wrong one, and i just automatically signed on the dotted line. She then rolled her eyes and tutted at me, and pointed out the mistake, to which i replied 'well you asked me to sign in the wrong bit' to which she said 'Well i've got sons, i know what its like'
> 
> What the fuck does that even mean?


 you should always read what you're signing. you could have signed an agreement for live organ transplants, you know.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8 Day drag
> 
> That would have been hard work


 
Loved that story, it would have been great!!! 

Nearly lunchtime for me, late one today!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Loved that story, it would have been great!!!





> We have wireless internet here and the television works so we have been fine."
> 
> During the day, the couple and staff managed to get out onto the snow on improvised sledges made from beer trays.
> 
> The beer did not run out and there was plenty of food at the inn


Cunts


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

@ Biddly 

The slow-cooker just arrived at my office. 
In a MASSIVE box so no idea how to get it home from here


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
That looks lush


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> That looks lush


 
I know! 

Would like one myself


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Are those sausages I spy in there as well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Are those sausages I spy in there as well?


 looks like doner meat to me.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> looks like doner meat to me.


 
Even better


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Post Office queue is mental!! I am 16th in line as I type. Have to post Boss Mans Chelsea season ticket special delivery  

Am also posting my first Amazon book sales though. That is cheering me up somewhat.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 6, 2010)

another 24 hour shift with nothing to do .. still at least its the sleeping bit now, paid to sleep lol 

thats not dona, its sausage i think..


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> another 24 hour shift with nothing to do .. still at least its the sleeping bit now


 
Sleepdrag  

Am 14th in line now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Post Office queue is mental!! I am 16th in line as I type. Have to post Boss Mans Chelsea season ticket special delivery
> 
> *Am also posting my first Amazon book sales though*. That is cheering me up somewhat.


 
It's not a book about Marmite is it 'cos I have just ordered one of those through Amazon 

Post has finally arrived so I may actually have some work to do this afternoon!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's not a book about Marmite is it 'cos I have just ordered one of those through Amazon
> 
> Post has finally arrived so I may actually have some work to do this afternoon!


 
Not Marmite. Some work related books I got for free and punted on. Made about £2 a book so not all bad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not Marmite. Some work related books I got for free and punted on. Made about £2 a book so not all bad.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you should always read what you're signing. you could have signed an agreement for live organ transplants, you know.


 
I know, but i wanted to eat my egg sandwhich.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I know, but i wanted to eat my egg sandwhich.


 
Mayo on that egg?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mayo on that egg?


 
Loads.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Loads.


 
Good man!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Slow afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Excellent work sir!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Lunchtime! Nearly half hour in the Post Office. Now grabbing a quick cheap pizza as a naughty Monday lunch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

We are a bit behind, could do with a big push this week?

In other news, cuntboss seems to be making a complete fuck up of this email upgrade


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Post Office queue is mental!! I am 16th in line as I type. Have to post Boss Mans Chelsea season ticket special delivery
> 
> Am also posting my first Amazon book sales though. That is cheering me up somewhat.


 
queue update pls


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 12767
> 
> Slow afternoon


 
excellent work!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Have a look at this:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have a look at this:


 
OMG! Is that yours?!! Have you won??


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We are a bit behind, could do with a big push this week?
> 
> In other news, cuntboss seems to be making a complete fuck up of this email upgrade


 
We can do it


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent work sir!!





marty21 said:


> excellent work!


Perhaps the projected line needs more work to reflect the weekly drag trends?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lends us a tenner will ye Badgers?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2010)

Urgh

How long now?  Just over 2 hours, and my fucking viewing IS turning up, the cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have a look at this:


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG! Is that yours?!! Have you won??


 
It would appear so.
Go to www.rational-lottery.com and share my joy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It would appear so.
> Go to www.rational-lottery.com and share my joy


 
Ooooh you had me all exited then


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

This afternoon's entertainment is being provided by Mr 30Seconds from over the road trying to clear the snow from their parking spaces


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Back to drag!!
Lunch was nice though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It would appear so.
> Go to www.rational-lottery.com and share my joy


that reminds me when we used to put on Up In Arms parties, we printed fliers that looked like scratch cards and your entry price was determined by the amount that was under the silver foil.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that reminds me when we used to put on Up In Arms parties, we printed fliers that looked like scratch cards and your entry price was determined by the amount that was under the silver foil.


 
Good work that ^


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought we were going to pick Star Wars characters today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I thought we were going to pick Star Wars characters today?


 
Can I be an Ewok?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I thought we were going to pick Star Wars characters today?



Oh yeah. 
Should we be limited to the proper three films or all six?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/personality/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

Can I be Princess Leia?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Can I be Princess Leia?


 
If you wear the look


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/personality/


I don't like that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

You are EMPEROR PALPATINE!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/personality/





> You are THREEPIO!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Can I be Princess Leia?


 
I'd like to be Leia as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'd like to be Leia as well


 
You'll have to wear some pants!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'd like to be Leia as well


We could alternate maybe? I'll do Monday, Wednesday and Friday, you can do the others and we'll both need a rest by Sunday I reckon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You'll have to wear some pants!


 
That might be a tall order


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh yeah.
> Should we be limited to the proper three films or all six?


 
Let's keep it to just the proper films.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We could alternate maybe? I'll do Monday, Wednesday and Friday, you can do the others and we'll both need a rest by Sunday I reckon.


 
One of you could be white dress big ear muff hair Princess Leia and the other coule be slave girl Princess Leia. And you could still alternative between them!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of you could be white dress big ear muff hair Princess Leia and the other coule be slave girl Princess Leia. And you could still alternative between them!!


ooo, bagsy be the slave girl!!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

I want to be the Viper Probe Droid


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You'll have to wear some pants!


 


neonwilderness said:


> That might be a tall order


 
I'd wear them for cheesus


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We could alternate maybe? I'll do Monday, Wednesday and Friday, you can do the others and we'll both need a rest by Sunday I reckon.


 
we could both be her all the time - you can be her evil twin


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I want to be the Viper Probe Droid


 
Are we allowed to be droids?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

marty earlier today


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Are we allowed to be droids?


 
Of course we can!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to be Han Solo but don't have the lovable rogue about me. 
Lando Calrissian is perhaps more me.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lando Calrissian is perhaps more me.


 
A sleezy, back-stabbing politician eh?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Of course we can!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Bit of an early finish tonight, off to see gran in hospital.  Apparently she berating the ambulance driver for talking about her to my auntie yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> A sleezy, back-stabbing politician eh?


 
General Calrissian to you 



> During The Corellian Trilogy, Calrissian goes on a galaxy-wide hunt for a rich wife. The businessman, reasoning that marriage is partly a financial relationship, meets Tendra Risant, whom he marries. With his inlaws' money and his entrepreneurial abilities, he opens a mining facility on the planet of Dubrillion on the Outer Rim. On the side, he unofficially runs an asteroid training facility for smuggler pilots.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll be a jawa.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'll be a jawa.


 
Wanna borrow our poncho?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wanna borrow our poncho?


I thought it was just for this thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this going to be a piss take Star Wars like Blue Harvest?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> General Calrissian to you


 
Still a grass.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Still a grass.


 
Cloud City is worth more than your lives


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Best Izzard ever for me that ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2010)

yes, it's brilliant


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Right, fuck this for a game of stormtroopers! 
I am off for the drag bus people!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right, fuck this for a game of stormtroopers!
> I am off for the drag bus people!



haha  

til tomorrow then


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Loseday arrives again  

We are far from the weekend and the last weekend is a fading memory. Coffee is a nice drink but it always taste a little bitter on a cold Loseday mourning! 

Oh well, we beat the Aussies at cricket last night. That is cheering


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Drag bus is warmer today. Someone was in my favourite seat though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag bus is warmer today. Someone was in my favourite seat though


 
kill them in the FACE!  

not in the office all day today - meeting in the afternoon - might be a grim one - social services type malarkey - but it also might be long enough to prevent me getting back to the office, and getting home early


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning Marty  

I have a long day of writing emails and pestering people. Sounds like a lighter day than you though! Salad for lunch today


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Marty
> 
> I have a long day of writing emails and pestering people. Sounds like a lighter day than you though! Salad for lunch today


 
does that salad come with a kebab?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> does that salad come with a kebab?


 
Nah but it isn't too bad...

Rocket, pastrami, olives, cucumber, silverskin onions, tomatoes, mixed nuts, grated cheddar and loads of black pepper.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

morning 

Going to be a quiet day in the office today. Mein Fuhrer is in Court, South Park Dad, Grandma and Part-Timer are on leave,and The Joker is on a course in London. So just myself, VA and Future Self. Should be fun


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Bus has just fucking slowed down again. Getting off to walk, will be quicker


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning.  Fresh snow and fresh panic from cuntboss


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

VA and Future Self haven't turned up yet 

I better not be the only one here today.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

They've turned up. Thank fuck.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> They've turned up. Thank fuck.


 
You can stop panicking now


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You can stop panicking now


 
At least I have people to talk to now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

i've been at work for half an hour and no one can get into the office  no one knows why it's locked. but i'm not complaining.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i've been at work for half an hour and no one can get into the office  no one knows why it's locked. but i'm not complaining.



Is there any food nearby?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is there any food nearby?


 
i have food with me


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i have food with me


 
What food?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What food?


 
chocolate and cereal bars


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> chocolate and cereal bars


 
Cereal bars with chocolate in them or cereals bars *AND* chocolate?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cereal bars with chocolate in them or cereals bars *AND* chocolate?


 
the latter.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> the latter.


 
Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 12767
> 
> Slow afternoon


 
Any update? 
Did we pull back any lost ground?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

marmite chocolate?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any update?
> Did we pull back any lost ground?


 
We pulled it back a little, ended up about 70 posts down lat night.  Today's target is 7875.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We pulled it back a little, ended up about 70 posts down lat night.  Today's target is 7875.


 
Do you think we can do it?


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> do you think we can do it?



yes we can !


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Do you think we can do it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We pulled it back a little, ended up about 70 posts down lat night.  Today's target is 7875.


 
Big ask but not impossible is it?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm willing to do my bit!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

If we all pull together we should get through it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Blah


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

blurgh!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Hungry already and over 1.5 hours to go. 
Should really get into the habit of eating breakfast. 
I do have 4 Peperami Hots in my snack drawer but not in the mood.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2010)

COLD!!! The heating is on but it ain't reaching me!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

Future self has gone out to get biscuits!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

__~


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its not often I particularly enjoy my job, but I've been helping a really lovely student get her uni portfolio ready today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

fucking stats reports!!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Future self has gone out to get biscuits!


 
And he's gone and made us coffee.

Good lad


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

20 mins till food o'clock


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Just ate a pear, a banana and a clementine.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

I have soup for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Just ate a pear, a banana and a clementine.


 
In that order?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I have soup for lunch


Me too, I may pop out for additional sustenance though.  And to make sure my car isn't stuck in the snow


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

late lunch today - then off to a meeting this afternoon - hope to be home early - unless I am waylaid by a pub on the way home


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

I've a feeling I might be waylaid by the Euston Tap - a new pub with lots of ale - haven't tried it yet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Best Newbie?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We pulled it back a little, ended up about 70 posts down lat night.  Today's target is 7875.


 
still a while to go before we break the record, was that the Grandparent of this thread? - maybe 12000+ ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Best Newbie?


 
red alert?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've a feeling I might be waylaid by the Euston Tap - a new pub with lots of ale - haven't tried it yet


 
I used to live right near there.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I used to live right near there.


 
Zone 1 ftw!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've a feeling I might be waylaid by the Euston Tap - a new pub with lots of ale - haven't tried it yet


Can you recommend any decent food type pubs around St Pancras?  I think I may be press ganged into a (different) forum meet in that London and need a decent venue.

Not the Flying Scotsman


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you recommend any decent food type pubs around St Pancras?  I think I may be press ganged into a (different) forum meet in that London and need a decent venue.
> 
> Not the Flying Scotsman


 
Betjimans - it's in St Pancras Station


Although I beleive they do great food in the scotsman


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In that order?


No, that list is actually back to front


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Betjimans - it's in St Pancras Station
> 
> 
> Although I beleive they do great food in the scotsman


Ah yeah, may look in there.  I think last time we ended up in some Irish bar on Euston Road (O'Neills?) which was ok but not great.

I think the Scotsman may be a bit much for some of the attendees


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you recommend any decent food type pubs around St Pancras?  I think I may be press ganged into a (different) forum meet in that London and need a decent venue.
> 
> Not the Flying Scotsman


The Doric Arch in Euston station concourse is a very good ale pub (wide range, reasonably priced) that also does some pub grub.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Ah yeah, may look in there.  I think last time we ended up in some Irish bar on Euston Road (O'Neills?) which was ok but not great.
> 
> I think the Scotsman may be a bit much for some of the attendees


 
they don't carry pound coins?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

*The Drag Timeline*

*Thread 1*
This day is really dragging
Started by Badgers, 04-12-2006
Replies: 2,808
Views: 15,713

*Thread 2*
This day is *still* really dragging
Started by editor, 08-07-2008
Replies: 2,054
Views: 10,862

*Thread 3*
Now this day is really, *really* dragging
Started by editor, 17-11-2008
Replies: 2,284
Views: 12,081

*Thread 4*
Dragging day is *now* dragging like a drag queen dragging a fag
Started by Badgers, 24-02-2009
Replies: 11,539
Views: 46,441

*Thread 5*
Drag V: The Revenge
Started by 5t3IIa, 20-08-2009
Replies: 12,575
Views: 51,641

*Thread 6*
Drag 2010: A Decade Dawns
Started by Rutita1, 01-01-2010
Replies: 13,522
Views: 62,893

*Thread 7*
Drag 2010: Part II - The Drag Strikes Back
Started by Pickman's model, 21-07-2010
Replies: 7,687
Views: 24,681

*Thread 8*
Watch this space........


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't we save thread 8 until New Year, start the year with a bang and ting?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

At least wait til new year! 

Actually, maybe someone who isn't finished for the year in two weeks should start the thread


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

The protest thread: 

That thread about the day really dragging is really dragging

The Christmas limited edition drag: 

This Winterval is really dragging


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Can't we save thread 8 until New Year, start the year with a bang and ting?


 


Biddly said:


> At least wait til new year!
> 
> Actually, maybe someone who isn't finished for the year in two weeks should start the thread



We will wait until 2011 for a 'new feel drag' and possibly need a new starter for this one?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *The Drag Timeline*
> 
> *Thread 1*
> This day is really dragging
> ...


 
someone needs to do some pie charts and graphs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *someone* needs to do some pie charts and graphs


 
Corrected for you


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

The salad is quite nice
Should have left the olives out


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> The Doric Arch in Euston station concourse is a very good ale pub (wide range, reasonably priced) that also does some pub grub.


Ta, good to have a few suggestions rather than blindly wandering about   Is that the old Head of Steam place?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Corrected for you


 


I may have some time to waste dedicate to this tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

This is the code red fish ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Ta, good to have a few suggestions rather than blindly wandering about   Is that the old Head of Steam place?


Apparently so, just been looking on beerinthevening.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is the code red fish ^


hahahah!!! _yeh, fuk you simply badgers_....


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

what do you think my chances of a ban are if I post a fish on the new fish thread?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

It cod happen


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

I hake to admit it, but you're right.

The problem is that Crispy is on that thread and I quite like him. I don't want to piss him off so much that he has to ban me.

I wouldn't give a fuck if it was anyone else.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2010)

Bored here and can't summon up the energy for much internet chat either. I iz jaded


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bored here and can't summon up the energy for much internet chat either. I iz jaded


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It cod happen


 
it's neither the time nor the plaice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh well, back in the post office queue. 14th in line today so a mild improvement.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Why don't you go early in the morning or at about 3pm?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Why don't you go early in the morning or at about 3pm?


 
cos that's sensible


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Why don't you go early in the morning or at about 3pm?


 
Had walked to town (takes 10mins) anyway so while I am here and all that. Now 8th in line anyway


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

4th


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Had an idea for a thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Had an idea for a thread


dare you.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2010)

ow do

queeny - feel same as you love.  I had to go home to put me long johns on and get an EXTRA cardie - am already wearing knee socks, ankle socks, kecks, thermal t, long sleeved t and a fuckoff big poloneck cardie 

I put my coat on before and 8 people in turn walked past me and said 'oh are you cold?'

Words just fucking fail me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

pics or gtfo sojjie


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't view youtube at work


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dare you.


 
I have got a track record of species eradication threads so it could work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Can't view youtube at work


 
me neither


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

could someone please give us the gist of the video?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> could someone please give us the gist of the video?


 
It is called Badger VS Fox


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pics or gtfo sojjie


 
gggrrrrrr 

There are some seriously fucking stupid people in here.  The other day 2 of them came out in turn, as I was eating my lunch (a plate of hot food - clearly fucking LUNCH eaten at, surprise surprise, LUNCHTIME), and said 'oh, are you eating your lunch? I've got a job I need you to do' 

I have to stitch my gob shut sometimes, I really do.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is called Badger VS Fox


 
Lol


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is called Badger VS Fox


 


do it!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Scared now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got a contract faxed back from a client. 

Header page said in MASSIVE letters: 

*I TOLD THE COCKS IN YOUR OFFICE THAT I WOULD PAY!!!!*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got a contract faxed back from a client.
> 
> Header page said in MASSIVE letters:
> 
> *I TOLD THE COCKS IN YOUR OFFICE THAT I WOULD PAY!!!!*


pre-xmas stress?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got a contract faxed back from a client.
> 
> Header page said in MASSIVE letters:
> 
> *I TOLD THE COCKS IN YOUR OFFICE THAT I WOULD PAY!!!!*


Please take a photo


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like a good customer


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Into the drag window now. 
Have sold another book on Amazon though


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

what was our target for today again?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

7875, 8400 by Friday eve


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 7875, 8400 by Friday eve



Still well under 100 shy of today people. 
We need something to talk about, perhaps food or something?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have sold another book on Amazon though


have just bought a book


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> have just bought a book


 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/shops/st...laceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&sellerID=A1OKUTRXJLJ36G


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

ah, not mine then


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> ah, not mine then


 
I am selling good shit there. 
Buy buy buy people, what are you waiting for?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still well under 100 shy of today people.
> We need something to talk about, perhaps food or something?


Sausages?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

We need a strong drag tomorrow I think


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 7875, 8400 by Friday eve


 
final push?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am selling good shit there.
> Buy buy buy people, what are you waiting for?


I need to stop buying people presents who already have presents, and I need to stop buying myself stuff


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Big push tomorrow and I may do some more projections


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I need to stop buying people presents who already have presents, and I need to stop buying myself stuff


i haven't bought anything at all yet, so if you're twiddling your thumbs like, i could do with a personal shopper or something....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sausages?


 
You might be onto something there neon! 
I have some chilli pork sausages defrosted in the freezer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i haven't bought anything at all yet, so if you're twiddling your thumbs like, i could do with a personal shopper or something....


I had finished, but keep seeing extra things and thinking "ooh they'd like that" when they already have something!

I'm not great at buying things for people I don't know 




Badgers said:


> I have some chilli pork sausages defrosted in the freezer.


Might need to look at your freezer then love


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Shall I go for it? 

http://www.areyoutheanswer.com/big/


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Might need to look at your freezer then love


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Might need to look at your freezer then love



Bugger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2010)

Right - I am taking my sorry ass home, laters y'all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I had finished, but keep seeing extra things and thinking "ooh they'd like that" when they already have something!
> 
> I'm not great at buying things for people I don't know


i'm not good at buying full stop. all i do is not buy anything and then feel an ever-increasing sense of panic 

i did order a physics text book for the boy today at least, so that's a start.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

No draggers have ordered any of my quality items


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm not good at buying full stop. all i do is not buy anything and then feel an ever-increasing sense of panic
> 
> i did order a physics text book for the boy today at least, so that's a start.


Who do you need to buy for?

Physics text book is very practical Paulie  (but will he have this face when he opens it > )


----------



## machine cat (Dec 7, 2010)

Office is down to two


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm not good at buying full stop. all i do is not buy anything and then feel an ever-increasing sense of panic


I'm the same, fortunately my shopping list is quite short so I can leave it for a little while longer


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Closer to the off people and the posts count now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Who do you need to buy for?
> 
> Physics text book is very practical Paulie  (but will he have this face when he opens it > )


her indoors, the girl, the boy, my folks, all sorts.

he asked for the physics book when i asked him what he wanted, he even rang me up last night to give me the details to make sure that i got the right one!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Just had a wedding invite
Bit short notice as it is the 11th December 2010 
Being held at Hotel Grace, Jail Road, Police Bazar, Shillong


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Being held at Hotel Grace, Jail Road, Police Bazar, Shillong


 


> Its run by a minister,so they get away by not serving even water.U got to buy water here!!!!!!Its not worth it!Cleanliness was in the pits!If breakfast was complimentary it was not enough even for a small eater like me.Big farce!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Also it is in India
In 4 days time
So unlikely


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> her indoors, the girl, the boy, my folks, all sorts.
> 
> he asked for the physics book when i asked him what he wanted, he even rang me up last night to give me the details to make sure that i got the right one!


Ah, he'll be dead chuffed then. Get them all a book


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Also it is in India
> In 4 days time
> So unlikely


That is a very negative attitude.  

Free bar?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That is a very negative attitude.
> 
> Free bar?


Innit, that's a proper bunk off work invite imo.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Get them all a book


 
I have 7 great ones for sale


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Innit, that's a proper bunk off work invite imo.


 
Sadly I have a wedding already in Manchester and that one has got lesbians and all sorts


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Madchester


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Madchester


 
Yeah should be good once we have recovered from the 08:00 Saturday departure from Euston


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

is that a 4 tin train journey or do you need to keep your powder dry as it were?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that a 4 tin train journey or do you need to keep your powder dry as it were?


 
I consider the train to be kind of international waters so anything goes. 
Am sure that wifey will be keeping an eye on my saturation levels though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I consider the train to be kind of international waters so anything goes.
> Am sure that wifey will be keeping an eye on my saturation levels though.


wifey's are good at that kind of thing eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Going in a minute.  May have to brave Asda on way home


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Two hours is about bang on 4 tins though. 
In other news everyone is leaving


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Two hours is about bang on 4 tins though.
> In other news everyone is leaving



Woop woop!!
Run run run!!!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wifey's are good at that kind of thing eh?


 
Yes they are good at keeping an eye on those kind of things but actually doing anything about it is a whole different matter


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wifey's are good at that kind of thing eh?


 
Yes but I think I can accidently a couple with permission


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Woop woop!!
> Run run run!!!



Oh yessy yes, I am locking doors any second


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yes but I think I can accidently a couple with permission


 

Meeeeeeybeeeee. It will only be 8 in the morning though so the sun will not be anywhere near the yard arm


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Meeeeeeybeeeee. It will only be 8 in the morning though so the sun will not be anywhere near the yard arm


yard arm is in a different place on Saturday's


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> yard arm is in a different place on Saturday's


 
Oh now what have you started


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> yard arm is in a different place on Saturday's


 
Quoted for reference


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

*whistles and leaves*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

I am gone


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2010)

right, last to leave it looks like, we're off to watch the invisible man at the chocolate factory (if that isn't an oxymoron?)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Cold 
Come on bus


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The salad is quite nice
> Should have left the olives out


 
olives should be illegal in salads tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cold
> Come on bus


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 7875, 8400 by Friday eve


 
Grim meeting was grim today - hope to up the rate tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Grim meeting was grim today - hope to up the rate tomorrow.


 
We need 100+ shortfall


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> olives should be illegal in salads tbf


 
Yeah. These useless things had the stones in too. Pointless waste of space in the Tupperware


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> olives should be illegal in salads tbf


 
Incorrect answer. The right answer is 'olives are delicious in any shape or form, they are especially good in salads which otherwise taste like nothing but water with overdeveloped algae in'


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Incorrect answer. The right answer is 'olives are delicious in any shape or form, they are especially good in salads which otherwise taste like nothing but water with overdeveloped algae in'


 
you are a wrong un


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are a wrong un


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are a wrong un


 
Quite wrong. 
Green olives are the winners
Black olives are all fail


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Quite wrong.
> Green olives are the winners
> Black olives are all fail


 
all olives are fail, well not quite all, they are acceptable all mash up


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are a wrong un


Olives should be confined to oil and popeye cartoons


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

what was the target for a 10k Christmas today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

7875


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Quite wrong.
> Green olives are the winners
> Black olives are all fail


 
Black olives are good cooked.

kalamata olives are te winners


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 7875


 
mmm, we'll need to work harder tomorrow to catch up


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Small steps


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Toaster with a wheat allergy?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

bit of overtime


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

We're creeping along nicely


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

we should all be semi proud


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Evening drag? Is this what it has come to?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

The evening lull.  It all counts though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Morning drag. Awake, coffee, moaning, yawning and cold. More coffee then time to get going!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

earlier start today, aim to leave by 8 which is shockingly early for me


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> earlier start today, aim to leave by 8 which is shockingly early for me


 
Turning over a new leaf? 
Shit the bed?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Turning over a new leaf?
> Shit the bed?


 
no and no 

early meeting


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> early meeting



= early finish?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

7.5 days work left for 2010  
The other 0.5 is the Christmas works pub do.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> = early finish?


 
mebbe


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 7.5 days work left for 2010
> The other 0.5 is the Christmas works pub do.



 @ this


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> @ this


 
Sorry. Just putting it on the record


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Where is Stig these days?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Got lurchy bus driver today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay so I relented and joined Facebook a while back. Seemed fairly painless but I know have two friend requests from people I have no interest in. One I have been avoiding in fact. Not for any sinister reason, just not interested. Guess I will just accept and deal with it  

Sounds like an Upchuck post


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Morning drfish


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm going to buy some fish today


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to buy some fish today


 
Eating fish or tank fish?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

eating fish


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> eating fish


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

I know, but it's still fish!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Boss Man is in a grumpy mood. 
Luckily he has shut himself in his office.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

An excerpt from an email from the MD:



> Apologies for not getting back to you yesterday but I spent 6 hours on a train with no heating and next to no internet signal and ended up back where I started !



A slight exaggeration I think, he was back home at 10am


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't get going. 
Only just past 9am though and everything to play for.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

bored


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2010)

Morning, morning, morning!!

I am debating whether to walk into town later or not. On one hand it is good exercise and I like to trawl round the charity shops. On the other hand I am knackered, snifflly,  and cold. And lazy.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> bored


 
Chairman of?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chairman of?


 


I've got a long climb to get that job.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

tea boy of the bored?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Stranger in my office


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Usurper?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Usurper?



Another company we do work with sometimes. 
The relationship is a frosty one at best. 

Best behaviour though


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> tea boy of the bored?


 
I'm not the tea boy! 






I'm the tea and photocopying boy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Bundle Boy


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bundle Boy


 
I'm not sure if I like that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm not sure if I like that


 
Bundle Man? 
Bundle Lad? 
Bundle Chap?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Bundle Dude


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Bundle Dude


 
I can almost hear people calling you it across the office with loud voices


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

morning all. got coffee, getting warm after cycle ride, last ever team meeting today...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

"These bundles are a mess and I'm not sure I'll meet the deadline. Who on earth can help me?"

"The Bundle Dude can."

"Oh, yeah. The Bundle Dude."


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> "These bundles are a mess and I'm not sure I'll meet the deadline. Who on earth can help me?"
> 
> "The Bundle Dude can."
> 
> "Oh, yeah. The Bundle Dude."



Will you drink White Russians?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

As walk around in my dressing gown


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


aw, thanks mate


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> aw, thanks mate


 
Just when I thought I was out...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2010)

Brrrrrr - cold here. Have decided to stay in and be lazy rather than wander into town. Kettle is on for a warming cup of coffee!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Brrrrrr - cold here. Have decided to stay in and be lazy rather than wander into town. Kettle is on for a warming cup of coffee!


 
It is cold today, feels colder than yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

It was -7 here this morning, fucking freezing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, i think it's colder today. Very difficult to get out of bed, particularly as she's staying at home today so was still in bed and snug when I had to get up.....


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

I've just had a massive rant about part-time drinkers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've just had a massive rant about part-time drinkers


 
NYE?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> NYE?


 
and office christmas parties


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> and office christmas parties


 
Any draggers got fancy dress? 
We have to wear a wacky hat for ours, this is mine:


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers got fancy dress?
> We have to wear a wacky hat for ours, this is mine:


 
I'm not going to ours.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

i'm wearing a cock-sock and that's it


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> and office christmas parties


 
Mr ManFlu was pissed after 2 pints on one of our nights out last year.  He was falling down the stair as we left the pub for the restaurant


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Our party of 7 (5 employees + the accountant and the web designer) is split in half. 

Half get merry and leave fairly early.
Half get smashed and stay as late as they can.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu was pissed after 2 pints on one of our nights out last year.  He was falling down the stair as we left the pub for the restaurant


 


I'd hate to see some of the people who work here drunk.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

just been outside for an hour - freezing! - having coffee and warming up now.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Lunch?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay so I relented and joined Facebook a while back. Seemed fairly painless but I know have two friend requests from people I have no interest in. One I have been avoiding in fact. Not for any sinister reason, just not interested. Guess I will just accept and deal with it
> 
> Sounds like an Upchuck post



don't accept  the requests - tell them to do one


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch?


 
soon, sausage and egg sarnie today I think, from that Portuguese place


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> don't accept  the requests - tell them to do one


 
Do they get to know about it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> soon, sausage and egg sarnie today I think, from that Portuguese place


 
Sounds nice  

I had salad yesterday so maybe something less healthy today? 
Have to go into town, need to get photo frames.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Just had the nod that one of my clients 'owes money all over town' which is not great news.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do they get to know about it


 
not sure, you could just ignore it, they'll just see 'friendship request pending' on their screen, 

UNTIL THEY DAY THEY DIE


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know what fish I should buy at the market.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't know what fish I should buy at the market.


 
Takifugu rubripes


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Takifugu rubripes


 
I might die


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't know what fish I should buy at the market.


 
fish fingers


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'd hate to see some of the people who work here drunk.


 
The best time was when I was out with the MD at some jazz club in that London a couple of years ago.  He was getting told off by the bouncers for being too loud during the performances


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fish fingers


 
fuck it I'll just do some kind of fish and cous cous parcel


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I might die


 
Life is risk


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The best time was when I was out with the MD at some jazz club in that London a couple of years ago.  He was getting told off by the bouncers for being too loud during the performances


_jazz club_ eh?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The best time was when I was out with the MD at some jazz club in that London a couple of years ago.  He was getting told off by the bouncers for being too loud during the performances


 
I've only ever been to the pub once with this lot since I've been here. It was on our team building day and we'd stopped at a pub for lunch. Everyone had a small glass of wine. I had four pints and bought a couple of bottles for the rest of the journey


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've only ever been to the pub once with this lot since I've been here. It was on our team building day and we'd stopped at a pub for lunch. Everyone had a small glass of wine. I had four pints and bought a couple of bottles for the rest of the journey


 
10/10 there ^ 

Great to have people sipping 175ml while you chug back 2272ml of ale and get takeaway because it is STILL not enough. 
You drank almost 13 times there fluid level before opening the bottles


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _jazz club_ eh?


 
Not that kind of jazz   It was Ronnie Scott's


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've only ever been to the pub once with this lot since I've been here. It was on our team building day and we'd stopped at a pub for lunch. Everyone had a small glass of wine. I had four pints and bought a couple of bottles for the rest of the journey


Good work


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 10/10 there ^
> 
> Great to have people sipping 175ml while you chug back 2272ml of ale and get takeaway because it is STILL not enough.
> You drank almost 13 times there fluid level before opening the bottles


 
I ordered the pints two at a time as well


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

This is a photo of the worlds smallest fish 







The Paedocypris progenetica is officially the world's smallest fish at only 7.9mm long, that is less than 1/3 of an inch! Not only is in the smallest fish in the world, but it is also that smallest vertebrate or backboned animal in the entire world! It was discovered in the swamps on the Indonesian island of Sumatra in water that has a PH level of 3. This is about 100 times more acidic than regular rainwater!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is a photo of the worlds smallest fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cool


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cool



Yup, not really much of an eating fish though?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yup, not really much of an eating fish though?


 
I don't think you'd get much from it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Mini fish bites?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

this is supposed to be the world's largest fish, a whale shark, but i hope that you wouldn't eat one?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

so we've hit yesterday's target for the super soaraway 10k draggers Christmas, what's the target for today?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> so we've hit yesterday's target for the super soaraway 10k draggers Christmas, what's the target for today?


 
We need a new graph?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We need a new graph?


 
we need to hit targets


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll get onto it later


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

I want targets now goddamn it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

8050 today?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll get onto it later


 
5 minutes gone now ^


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8050 today?


 
good enough for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 5 minutes gone now ^


 
lunch first


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> good enough for me


 
8100


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> lunch first


 
What you having?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What you having?


 
Vegetable soup, but I'm starving so may have to pop out for a sandwich or something too


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 8100


 
A solid 8200 would be good


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Vegetable soup, but I'm starving so may have to pop out for a sandwich or something too


 
After the graph yeah?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr ManFlu is skiving so just had some of his work dumped on my desk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is skiving so just had some of his work dumped on my desk


 
After the graph yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Been into town: got fish for tea, something for lunch and joined in a protest


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Been into town: got fish for tea, something for lunch and joined in a protest


 
A full and rewarding hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> After the graph yeah?


 
Yes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Target 2?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think we are on target


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A full and rewarding hour


 
I thought so too.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

P.S. Thanks for doing the graph


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think we are on target


 
Stay on target. Stay on target.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> P.S. Thanks for doing the graph


 
this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Stay on target. Stay on target.


 
certainly


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Target 2?


 
Blue - target from 29th Nov
Green - projected posts from 29th Nov (assuming 175 per day)
Yellow - target from today (assuming 170 per day with a big push this week)
Purple - projected from today 
Red - Actual number of posts from 29th Nov to today

Ideally we need to get the red closer/above the blue this week


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

red alert?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Blue - target from 29th Nov
> Green - projected posts from 29th Nov (assuming 175 per day)
> Yellow - target from today (assuming 170 per day with a big push this week)
> Purple - projected from today
> ...


 
Sterling effort that


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 8, 2010)

Been to the gym lunchtime, now sitting it out although I have blagged a day working at home tommorow coz I have a "Broken Bolier" .....
Out on the source tonight so need to get out 4ish


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Blue - target from 29th Nov
> Green - projected posts from 29th Nov (assuming 175 per day)
> Yellow - target from today (assuming 170 per day with a big push this week)
> Purple - projected from today
> ...


 

Good work!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2010)

Just popping in to see how the drag is going 

Not much drag working at home, plus I have found our fan heater so am now quite toasty but smelling of dust!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice one - Is this helping ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Been to the gym lunchtime, now sitting it out although I have blagged a day working at home tommorow coz I have a "Broken Bolier" .....
> Out on the source tonight so need to get out 4ish


 
(((Your Boiler)))


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Your Boiler)))



You got it my boiler


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> You got it my boiler


 
I hope that it works out for you, will be thinking of you


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Back from lunch and our front door has frozen, only opens about a foot unless you shoulder barge it.  Hopefully there won't be any deliveries cos I can't be fucked opening the warehouse


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

We have hit an afternoon post lull


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

busy busy - have sorted out my parking permit for work, £30 for a year's parking - not too shabby tbf


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We have hit an afternoon post lull



I am just about hanging in there on the ledge over the edge


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think if we get to 7950 today we are bang on target and can give ourselves a big pat on the back


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think if we get to 7950 today we are bang on target and can give ourselves a big pat on the back



Yeah thats a good shout I am out of here soon though over to you boys


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think if we get to 7950 today we are bang on target and can give ourselves a big pat on the back


 


Mr_Nice said:


> I am just about hanging in there on the ledge over the edge


 


Mr_Nice said:


> Yeah thats a good shout I am out of here soon though over to you boys


 
DragStatMan will have to clarify our position before we can relax on this


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> DragStatMan will have to clarify our position before we can relax on this


 
we must guard against complacency


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we must guard against complacency


 
Assumption is the mother of all fuck ups


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> DragStatMan will have to clarify our position before we can relax on this


 
8k would be preferable 8050 would put us in a good mid-week position


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8k would be preferable 8050 would put us in a good mid-week position


 WUT! we need to get to 8K TODAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



drcarnage likes this


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8k would be preferable 8050 would put us in a good mid-week position


 
8k is doable but I will be departing at 4pm to visit a venue and Mr_Nice has to bail at the same time due to boiler/alcohol/non-drag issues


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was convinced that 7950 was the target - now the goal posts>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>have been moved


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> WUT! we need to get to 8K TODAY!!!!!!!!


 
A mere 50 posts (approx) to be made in a little over an hour. 

What is our average hourly rate DragStatMan?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A mere 50 posts (approx) to be made in a little over an hour.
> 
> What is our average hourly rate DragStatMan?


 
DragStatMan needs a superhero outfit


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

extra post


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> extra post


 
reply to extra post


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A mere 50 posts (approx) to be made in a little over an hour.
> 
> What is our average hourly rate DragStatMan?


 
16.12, but your 7am start is skewing things


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> extra post





marty21 said:


> reply to extra post


Excellent work here


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Excellent work here


 
thanks


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Excellent work here


 
thanks


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> reply to extra post


 
reply to reply to extra post


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> thanks





marty21 said:


> thanks


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

When 8000 posts old, you reach… Look as good, you will not


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 16.12, but your 7am start is skewing things


 
Do you have a spreadsheet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

We're on our way, Red group, Gold group, all fighters follow me. Ha ha ha, I told you they'd do it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you have a spreadsheet?


 
Maybe


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

jebus, you been busy. last staff meeting done, bottle of red wine cracked during meeting, lots of people upset about impending redundancies, what a palaver.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe



Pivot table?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> thanks


 
 thanks for the thanks


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> thanks for the thanks


 
you're welcome


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe


 
we want to see your dutty spreadsheet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we want to see your dutty spreadsheet


 
We insist


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

I am off


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off


 
eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we want to see your dutty spreadsheet



View attachment drag.zip


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off


 
wut?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 12807


 
a thing of beauty


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off


what!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

drove in today - so no trains,tubes,buses for me tonight


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Still work  
Just out of office


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> drove in today - so no trains,tubes,buses for me tonight


 
I am on tube soon to that east of London place


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>




I might go home in 15 mins


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am on tube soon to that east of London place


east london is the best bit of that london


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I might go home in 15 mins


 


See you about half seven to eight


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 12807


 
Brilliant!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> east london is the best bit of that london


 
I am a south paw myself. Sadly just dropping off stuff at ExCel then home  

No east London villainy for me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 12807


missed this, crispy will be jealous.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> See you about half seven to eight


I'll be cleaning when I get home 

(or drinking tea and eating biscuits )


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Right, underground wombling free


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am a south paw myself. Sadly just dropping off stuff at ExCel then home
> 
> No east London villainy for me


 
excel ain't real east london me ol' china


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

up the apples and pears, gertcha, west ham etc etc...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> up the apples and pears, gertcha, west ham etc etc...


 
sarf londoners, ain't got no clue innit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> up the apples and pears, gertcha, west ham etc etc...


 
Laughed loudly on the platform then ^

ExCel ain't the Queen Vic I grant you but it is east geographically. I spend too much time there


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

good effort this afternoon - give yourselves a pat on the back


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sarf londoners, ain't got no clue innit


 
Love a duck!!!!

In other news, it is now legal to drink cider on the tube yeah?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Love a duck!!!!
> 
> In other news, it is now legal to drink cider on the tube yeah?


compulsory


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

8k kinda day! 

The lords of the drag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Love a duck!!!!
> 
> In other news, it is now legal to drink cider on the tube yeah?


 
You can drink on the tube but not megabus?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice one Paulie


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You can drink on the tube but not megabus?


 
Hell on handcart, broken britain, like Nazi Germany, etc, etc....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

*bows*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *bows*


 
Pauli!
Pauli!
Pauli!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

well done for the 8k


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

8050 before 5?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Saw this in the charity shop at lunch. Was only £15 but I passed on it. What are the collective thoughts?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8050 before 5?


 
Not gonna post themselves are they?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Saw this in the charity shop at lunch. Was only £15 but I passed on it. What are the collective thoughts?


 You've missed a bargain there


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not gonna post themselves are they?


 
we can all do our bit


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

Small steps 

I'm going in a minute


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

15 mins and i'm gwan.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Underground drag is tricky drag. On the tube carriage where everyone is reading a magazine. Not one book, newspaper or phone in hand here. Tis full but not caught the worst of rush hour so far, this is pleasing! Guess by the time I return to the surface the draggers will have mainly departed. Ah well, it has been a fine day in the drag and the numbers back that up! Two working days left and big work ahead! 

Angry Birds is fucking great by the way. Just need to clear ALL the levels with three stars to be really cool and stuff. Waiting for the next level on the seasonal Angry Birds Advent Calendar is torture. Might set an alarm for 12:00 so I can wake up, do it and then go back to sleep. Not sure though, might get all hyped and insomnia and stuff? Will see.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

drinking last glass of vino tinto from team meeting this avvie, can't be arsed to cycle home yet tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drinking last glass of vino tinto from team meeting this avvie, can't be arsed to cycle home yet tbh.


 
Vino collapso?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

i do hope not with cycle ride home and veggies still to collect.

altho....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Underground drag is tricky drag. On the tube carriage where everyone is reading a magazine. Not one book, newspaper or phone in hand here. Tis full but not caught the worst of rush hour so far, this is pleasing! Guess by the time I return to the surface the draggers will have mainly departed. Ah well, it has been a fine day in the drag and the numbers back that up! Two working days left and big work ahead!
> 
> Angry Birds is fucking great by the way. Just need to clear ALL the levels with three stars to be really cool and stuff. Waiting for the next level on the seasonal Angry Birds Advent Calendar is torture. Might set an alarm for 12:00 so I can wake up, do it and then go back to sleep. Not sure though, might get all hyped and insomnia and stuff? Will see.....


 
I love Angry Birds. I hate green pigs!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Death to the green pigs with their filthy meddling, sniggering and stuff!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i do hope not with cycle ride home and veggies still to collect.
> 
> altho....


 
Good....legs......


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

post 8021


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

post london pride


----------



## machine cat (Dec 8, 2010)

how was the cycle home?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

kind of cold and warm at the same time.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Cold Drag is staying


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

fuck me what you doing up?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Good burger


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

going bed.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good burger


 
It was good.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Early drag is cold and unhappy so far.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

the week is broken, the weekend is rearing her beautiful head, blowing kisses, with her come hither look - the minx


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

To add to the happy mood the fucking bus decided it only fancied doing the first quarter of the journey. Cold wait now and pending ruck with next bus driver as to why I won't pay twice.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the week is broken, the weekend is rearing her beautiful head, blowing kisses, with her come hither look - the minx


 
You seem happy though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> To add to the happy mood the fucking bus decided it only fancied doing the first quarter of the journey. Cold wait now and pending ruck with next bus driver as to why I won't pay twice.



pay as you don't go ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You seem happy though


 
happiness index is increasing by the hour


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pay as you don't go ?


 
Every day this week the bus has fucked me. Four straight days without a complete bus route to work achieved. Someone is cross with me and they are every bit as petty and irritating as I am it seems.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Every day this week the bus has fucked me. Four straight days without a complete bus route to work achieved. Someone is cross with me and they are every bit as petty and irritating as I am it seems.


 
have a word with the big man


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have a word with the big man


 
Fucking shithouse! Paid the fare because of hassle. Standing room only bus is pissing me off already. No good can come from this day, no good at all.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fucking shithouse! Paid the fare because of hassle. Standing room only bus is pissing me off already. No good can come from this day, no good at all.


 
I think I'll drive in again - I will no doubt be stuck in traffic on the Holloway road

The day can only get better draggers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think I'll drive in again - I will no doubt be stuck in traffic on the Holloway road
> 
> The day can only get better draggers


 
It has to or blood will spill. Journeys like this make me yearn for a car. Suppose I need to get driving license too? They hate me at the DVLA!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning 

Train was so busy I couldn't even find anything to hold on to.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> Cold Drag is staying


Overnight drag?  We are getting desperate?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Overnight drag?  We are getting desperate?


 
Every post is a post towards glory!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

This day is cursed. 
Bad start, cold, stupid bus, stupid second bus, dropped iPhone and it is being odd now. 
Stupid insurance is going to have to cough up now, that will be a fun thing to claim.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> dropped iPhone and it is being odd now.


Dropped or 'dropped'?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Dropped or 'dropped'?


 
Both  

It is not seeing the SIM card now. 
Stupid day gets more stupid by the fucking minute.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

BTW, we are more or less back on target now.  Need to get to somewhere around 8200 today


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Both
> 
> It is not seeing the SIM card now.
> Stupid day gets more stupid by the fucking minute.


 
You tried cleaning the sim?  Happened to mine a while back and it turned out it was just covered in dust


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> BTW, we are more or less back on target now.  Need to get to somewhere around 8200 today


 
A walk in the park the way my day is shaping up. 

Just seen the diary and everyone is off for 'supplier' lunches


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> BTW, we are more or less back on target now.  Need to get to somewhere around 8200 today


 
Easy


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A walk in the park the way my day is shaping up.
> 
> Just seen the diary and everyone is off for 'supplier' lunches


 
haha 

</Pickmans>


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You tried cleaning the sim?  Happened to mine a while back and it turned out it was just covered in dust


 
Yeah, done it a couple of times and no luck. 
O2 told me to take it to the Apple store but that will be next week. 
Insurance is through Natwest and took about two weeks to process last time. 
Stupid iPhone reliance but it is the Winterval season and it gives me the email access.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

it won't help your angry birds progress either


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> it won't help your angry birds progress either


 
Pretty much fucked I think  

Oh well, what else can happen today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

First ray of sunshine. 
A Kit-Kat Chunky has been placed on my desk.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> First ray of sunshine.
> A Kit-Kat Chunky has been placed on my desk.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
The price sticker was left on though, kind of took the shine off it that!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It has to or blood will spill. Journeys like this make me yearn for a car. Suppose I need to get driving license too? They hate me at the DVLA!


 
it was busy, particularly around Balls Pond Rd, and Highbury Corner. Do you have to take your test again - because of previous ' issues' ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it was busy, particularly around Balls Pond Rd, and Highbury Corner. Do you have to take your test again - because of previous ' issues' ?


 
No test but a doctor requires my blood and much money needs to change hands.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

DP


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No test but a doctor requires my blood and much money needs to change hands.


 
life changing money?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> life changing money?


 
I think the whole process is about £300 + the time out of work etc.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think the whole process is about £300 + the time out of work etc.


 
cheesus!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

you are welcome to some of my - good driver blood


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are welcome to some of my - good driver blood


 
Having done said process before I know that the doctor will take direct from my arm. 
I think that driving is a 2012 thing for me if ever


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No test but a doctor requires my blood and much money needs to change hands.


 
An armful?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Productive morning, have ordered a couple of Christmas presents and a birthday present from Amazon.

Suppose I should think about doing some w*rk soon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

So I hope I have not made the drag wretchedly unhappy? 
Perhaps we need a theme for the day (Star Wars, fish, etc) to pick up the post count after the moaning?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> An armful?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo! Er....that's it really, not much else to say at the moment. Oh except there was a new and rather dishy commuter on the platform this morning. I twirled my metaphorical moustache and gave him the glad eye.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

what theme shall we have then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

fish star wars?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Colo claw fish?
Opee Sea Killer? 
Sando aqua monster?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Hans Sole-o


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

chewbarracuda


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Haddocksaber


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Cod Bane


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

princess trout


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've decided, I want to work for Newcastle FC owner Mike Ashley - he gives you a 5 year contract - then sacks you within a year - and pays you for 5

Nice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Lunch plans?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?


 
I need to get some bread for my butty, have a look around the charity shops and pop into one the X-Mas shop to buy a stocking.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've decided, I want to work for Newcastle FC owner Mike Ashley - he gives you a 5 year contract - then sacks you within a year - and pays you for 5
> 
> Nice



Fast easy money would be nice right now.
Failing that I plan to start a new life under the sea.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I need to get some bread for my butty, have a look around the charity shops and pop into one the X-Mas shop to buy a stocking.


 
Sounds like mine, guess I should pop off now and have a rummage.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

iPhone insurer has technical issues so can't process claims


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Suppliers in the office 
One of them is replacing some lights which is nice of him 
I am staring at the screen tapping at the keyboard and mumbling into the headset to nobody


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Needing a 100+ afternoon and the batteries are low. 
On my own in the office now though which is helping my mood.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Charity shops didn't have anything interesting and I couldn't find a suitable stocking


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2010)

I have lots to do and feel rubbish, so not much dragging help from me 

Badgers, did I imagine that kittyp posted a pic of your advent calendar somewhere? I can't find it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have lots to do and feel rubbish, so not much dragging help from me
> 
> Badgers, did I imagine that kittyp posted a pic of your advent calendar somewhere? I can't find it.


 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...884154849_100001063153369_305275_196891_n.jpg


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot my crisps. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot my crisps. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


 
What crisps would they have been?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What crisps would they have been?


 
Erm...Weight Watchers Cheese Flavour Puffs


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just had some skips


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Pot Noodle GTi Tikka Masala here. 
Lunch of champions and so on and so on. 

In other news people are saying goodbye on another thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...884154849_100001063153369_305275_196891_n.jpg


Thank you, I thought I was going mad!



QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot my crisps. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


I have no lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Thank you, I thought I was going mad!
> 
> *I have no lunch *


 
(((Biddly)))


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have no lunch


 


Delivery?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I have no lunch


 
Take a sock off and stew it in a mug with boiling water...... Ta-da, Soup.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Delivery?


Nah, will wait til this evening, feel shit 



sim667 said:


> Take a sock off and stew it in a mug with boiling water...... Ta-da, Soup.


my socks are clean, and I have no hob at work


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Still on my own here 
Too lazy to switch off the crappy radio 

Everyone else at pub with suppliers getting treated but my Pot Noodle was nice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

This is good - http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/8-anywhere-on-east-coast-trains-5th/822289


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

__~ 

Might keep my eyelids from closing for a few minutes


----------



## Kameron (Dec 9, 2010)

From Tuesday I am off until the 4th of January, which is wonderful and all, so in preparation for said feriation I have off loaded all my responsibilities to other people in my office and now I have no projects, almost nothing to do and I am bored. However I and listing to Ascii.Disko and they make the world a better place.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

might make a brew


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

Kameron said:


> From Tuesday I am off until the 4th of January, which is wonderful and all, so in preparation for said feriation I have off loaded all my responsibilities to other people in my office and now I have no projects, almost nothing to do and I am bored. However I and listing to Ascii.Disko and they make the world a better place.



That is skillful dragging


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Kameron said:


> From Tuesday I am off until the 4th of January, which is wonderful and all, so in preparation for said feriation I have off loaded all my responsibilities to other people in my office and now I have no projects, almost nothing to do and I am bored. However I and listing to Ascii.Disko and they make the world a better place.


 
I salute this  

Will down tools and join you in sloth on Friday the 17th


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I salute this
> 
> Will down tools and join you in sloth on Friday the 17th


Thursday 23rd here


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> might make a brew


 
Making a *B*inary *R*untime *E*nvironment for *W*ireless application development platform? 

Thought it had been done before by Qualcomm?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Thursday 23rd here


 
The post count needs you


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Thursday 23rd here


 


midday 24th here


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> midday 24th here



The post count needs you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Thursday 23rd here


 
Friday 24th here !


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Friday 24th here !


 
The post count needs you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

But, I'm off until the 4th, in for 4 days then off ANOTHER WEEK 

In your face those working after the New Year


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Friday 24th here !


 
I was going to be the same, but we're getting that off in lieu 

Badgers' early finish may affect the targets


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

check out these part-timers eh marty?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> But, I'm off until the 4th, in for 4 days then off ANOTHER WEEK


What. A. C.U.N.T.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Badgers' early finish may affect the targets


 
I will maintain


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> But, I'm off until the 4th, in for 4 days then off ANOTHER WEEK
> 
> In your face those working after the New Year


 


drcarnage said:


> check out these part-timers eh marty?


 
I wish I'd never said that!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> midday 24th here


 
1.00pm on the 24th here


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> check out these part-timers eh marty?


 
Broken Britain mate, Broken Britain.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1.00pm on the 24th here


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Right, time for another __~ before the others return and mess with my shit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, that was lung enlightening


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1.00pm on the 24th here


I've taken the 24 Dec as flexi, but then back at work on 29 Dec 

I may be dragging alone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I've taken the 24 Dec as flexi, but then back at work on 29 Dec
> 
> I may be dragging alone


 
Nah - we are back on the 29th, 30th and until 1.00pm on the 31st.

Except for the newbie who has taken all those days off!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Except for the newbie who has taken all those days off!


 
That is nice for him.
Is he pleased to have got those days?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I've taken the 24 Dec as flexi, but then back at work on 29 Dec
> 
> I may be dragging alone


 
I'm back on the 29th too. I don't mind that time of year - all the cool people will be in the office and I'll be able to get a seat on the train.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is nice for him.
> Is he pleased to have got those days?


 


Yes he is!

He is off ill today....interesting as, according to my colleague, he spent yesterday lunchtime on the phone to his Mrs. discussing who would stay at home when their bed was delivered today


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm half working on the 30th but not back in properly until the 4th 



QueenOfGoths said:


> He is off ill today....interesting as, according to my colleague, he spent yesterday lunchtime on the phone to his Mrs. discussing who would stay at home when their bed was delivered today


Have you grassed him up?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

afternoon all. feeling ill, sore throat and yellow phlegm


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah - we are back on the 29th, 30th and until 1.00pm on the 31st.
> 
> Except for the newbie who has taken all those days off!


Hurray I won't be alone 



QueenOfGoths said:


> He is off ill today....interesting as, according to my colleague, he spent yesterday lunchtime on the phone to his Mrs. discussing who would stay at home when their bed was delivered today


tomorrow you should ask him if his new bed is comfy


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm half working on the 30th but not back in properly until the 4th


you're slipping into the pile of cunts sunshine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm half working on the 30th but not back in properly until the 4th
> 
> 
> Have you grassed him up?


 
No - the problem is he has said that it is his recurring IBS which is playing up and he had to go to see his GP about it.

Mind you I would have thought someone with IBS shouldn't really have a diet consisting almost solely of crisps and pasties!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

aha, i finish next friday and don't start back until 5 January

*smug*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> aha, i finish next friday and don't start back until 5 January
> 
> *smug*


and I was just about to give you sympathy for having a sore throat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> and I was just about to give you sympathy for having a sore throat


*croaks*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is off ill today....interesting as, according to my colleague, he spent yesterday lunchtime on the phone to his Mrs. discussing who would stay at home when their bed was delivered today



You should keep a record of this stuff. 
Times, dates, witnesses, evidence and such things. 
Then present it monthly/quarterly/yearly to the authorities and see the fall out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mind you I would have thought someone with IBS shouldn't really have a diet consisting almost solely of crisps and pasties!


That is an official NHS treatment


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> you're slipping into the pile of cunts sunshine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That is an official NHS treatment


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

what you boys going to do now that foxy if orf?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what you boys going to do now that foxy if orf?


 
Talk about commuting, lunch, other people we work with and stuff like that. Might get boring over time but we are stayers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Boss Man had the Christmas meeting/lunch held by an association we are a member of today, he really did not want to go but felt obliged. Travelled 1.5 hours by public transport to be greeted with a very plain and small buffet of sandwiches. He was served a choice of still or sparkling mineral water to wash it down with and made to endure 2 hours of industry speakers. Given that his standard lunch consists of a steak and a bottle of wine no more than 5 minutes walk from the office he must be pleased.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Talk about commuting, lunch, other people we work with and stuff like that. Might get boring over time but we are stayers


like the late mr castle used to say, dedication is what you need.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man had the Christmas meeting/lunch held by an association we are a member of today, he really did not want to go but felt obliged. Travelled 1.5 hours by public transport to be greeted with a very plain and small buffet of sandwiches. He was served a choice of still or sparkling mineral water to wash it down with and made to endure 2 hours of industry speakers. Given that his standard lunch consists of a steak and a bottle of wine no more than 5 minutes walk from the office he must be pleased.



I am still laughing about this to myself. 
He must have really struggled to contain his rage.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

busy day, only an hour or so left now


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what you boys going to do now that foxy if orf?


 
well I'll be busy protecting myself from this new stalker I have


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well I'll be busy protecting myself from this new stalker I have


 
Oh, hi, fancy seeing you here, I was just passing ...... *surreptitiously takes out camera phone*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well I'll be busy protecting myself from this new stalker I have


 

but you know we should be together 


STOP FIGHTING IT 

GOD WANTS IT 

CHEESUS WANTS IT


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ive got the 17th dec til the 4th jan off too  

I have booked myself onto a training course in central london tho


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> what. A. C.u.n.t.


 
thank you


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> busy day, only an hour or so left now


 
I reckon I will do the off about 5pm. 
Had enough of life/work/world/buses/stuff today.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well I'll be busy protecting myself from this new stalker I have


do they follow you onto the train of an evening perchance?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am still laughing about this to myself.
> He must have really struggled to contain his rage.


 
Sounds like a great lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> thank you


 
No problem


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like a great lunch


 
He gets angry at pretty much everything. 
Can't wait to hear him tell the story here in the office with the hand waving and details


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> He gets angry at pretty much everything.
> Can't wait to hear him tell the story here in the office with the hand waving and details


 
Sounds like Mr OneShow, you only ever make the mistake of asking him about something once


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like Mr OneShow, you only ever make the mistake of asking him about something once


 
Does he go bright red in the face, wave his arms about and start dropping stuff?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, yes and no


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes, yes and no


 
Most the way there then  

I like a good ranter most the time, when it suits me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Most the way there then
> 
> I like a good ranter most the time, when it suits me.


 
He usually tells you about how he's been in the industry for 30 years and knows everything.  Even if he's wrong


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do they follow you onto the train of an evening perchance?


 
I'll keep an eye out this evening.







QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh, hi, fancy seeing you here, I was just passing ...... *surreptitiously takes out camera phone*



You again?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He usually tells you about how he's been in the industry for 30 years and knows everything.  Even if he's wrong


 
Boss Man here labels every single person in the industry a 'crook' unless they buy him a drink


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man here labels every single person in the industry a 'crook' unless they buy him a drink


 
He's probably right


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Closer people, stay focused as the end nears


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

28 more posts today and we will be more or less back on target, maybe a little ahead


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Will there be a new graph or pie chart?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

doing my bit


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe later.  I think I should redo the projected line so we are ahead of target by the 17th?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> doing my bit


 
Good work there


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

__~


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

why? what is t'target for t'today then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought we were trying for the 8200 milestone? 
We could really do with reeling in the 8500 by close of play tomorrow.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I thought we were trying for the 8200 milestone?
> We could really do with reeling in the 8500 by close of play tomorrow.


 
Yes and yes


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I thought we were trying for the 8200 milestone?
> We could really do with reeling in the 8500 by close of play tomorrow.


 
everyone should post a bit more


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> everyone should post a bit more


 
Maybe we could lure in a few more winners for the cause? 
Tomorrow we could all hyper-link every single post made in other threads back to this one. That way people would get redirected here and get the drag bug too?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Tomorrow could be tricky, MD is in and I think one of our suppliers is bringing in lunch. Will do my bit though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Tomorrow could be tricky, MD is in and I think one of our suppliers is bringing in lunch. Will do my bit though.


 
Can we count on you for 40?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Will do my best


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Will post an updated graph later


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Will do my best


 
Can we *count* on you for 40?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in Durham most of tomorrow so everyone will have to post a bit more I'm afraid.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm in Durham most of tomorrow so everyone will have to post a bit more I'm afraid.


 
Dun Cow?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm in Durham most of tomorrow


 
University, cathedral or prison?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> University, cathedral or prison?


 
Court.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

What you up for?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What you up for?


 
Sexual in nature?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm off in a bit - will try and do better tomorrow 

I won't be in Durham in Court


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

There are drunks in the office


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Nearly there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

heeeeeaaaaavvvvvveeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm going!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

The drunks have gone


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

I am still here


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

Traffic


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2010)

Time to go
No commute drag as phone died 
See you campers tomorrow for the big push


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

night y'all


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

very heavy traffic driving back, some lunatic drivers to deal with - home with wine now - getting bus tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Why on earth did I decide that getting pissed would be a good idea the night before a three hour morning train drag to Durham?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Why on earth did I decide that getting pissed would be a good idea the night before a three hour morning train drag to Durham?


 
it's always a good idea.

btw - what happened to that job in that London - did they ever get back to you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> very heavy traffic driving back, some lunatic drivers to deal with


Same for me.  Will be glad when this snow finally shifts and people start driving a bit more normally


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Same for me.  Will be glad when this snow finally shifts and people start driving a bit more normally


 
no snow here, just heavy traffic - and stupid drivers


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

morning all - it's FRIDAY!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning Freedrags 

Last day of a mixed week. Much work to do today and little energy to get it done. Not to worry though, there will be 8500 and there will be talk of weekend plans. Wonder if the bus will take me to it's stated destination today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning! 

The snow is finally beginning to melt. This would be a good think if my bedroom window hadn't decided to start leaking


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad bad bus week is nearly over. They are rarely perfect the buses but to have 4 journeys cock up in a row is annoying. Wonder if a sausage baguette would be appropriate this morning? I think I already know the answer but it is polite to ask eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wonder if a sausage baguette would be appropriate this morning?


Well it is Friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr OneShow is on his soap box spouting shit about students already


----------



## Mr_Nice (Dec 10, 2010)

Drag has started but its a Friday and after today, on Monday I am off to start a new contract in Nottingham so things are gonna be slightly different and I wont be posting quite as much as I will no doubt be working my nuts off ........
Will be dragging with ya all today though ....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

I had bus rage this morning, it was supposed to go to Holloway road, they turfed us off at Finsbury Park ffs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

Sicky drag up this way, sore throat and proper snotty....achooo.....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

a new character at work - deliverymanwholikestochat 



> 'what do you reckon to those riots then?'





> 'loved it when they poured paint on Charles' car'





> about those cuts eh?



he chats for ages, then there's an awkward pause 



> well...I'd better be off


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I had bus rage this morning, it was supposed to go to Holloway road, they turfed us off at Finsbury Park ffs


 
Broken Britain


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a new character at work - deliverymanwholikestochat
> 
> he chats for ages, then there's an awkward pause


You're his new best friend


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I had bus rage this morning, it was supposed to go to Holloway road, they turfed us off at Finsbury Park ffs


Can I do a Pickmans' please?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You're his new best friend


 
I am looking forward to the next delivery


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Broken Britain


 
worse than Nazi Germany imo


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Sicky drag up this way, sore throat and proper snotty....achooo.....



  /pickmans


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

what is the target today then? i don't think i can last all day, i'm going to have to leave early cos feel like shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning all! Am about to tackle my filing because...and I know what this will make me...I am off for a week after today. Hurrah!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Apparently one of our suppliers are coming in at lunch with pizzas.  Hopefully it won't just be on to share with everyone


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all! Am about to tackle my filing because...and I know what this will make me...I am off for a week after today. Hurrah!!


You lucky devil you. Anything nice planned?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You lucky devil you. Anything nice planned?


 
Monday and Tuesday at home then going to Tallinn with some friends (including my brother-in-law who is 40 on Tuesday) on Wednesday-Saturday for Christmas markets, blood sausage and beer!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Internet is broked in the office. Gone for a haircut and stuff now. Might get goatie beard too?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning all, I had stollen for breakfast 

Oooh, post a pic once you're done Badgers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Marty has been sending Christmas cards


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Monday and Tuesday at home then going to Tallinn with some friends (including my brother-in-law who is 40 on Tuesday) on Wednesday-Saturday for Christmas markets, blood sausage and beer!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Still no connection at work so called it day over. Off to auntie Dooren's funeral in Woking


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Meat stout anyone?

http://zythophile.wordpress.com/2010/04/22/mercers-meat-stout/


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty has been sending Christmas cards


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

marty - I don't know how to use twitter 

(apart from for work )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meat stout anyone?
> 
> http://zythophile.wordpress.com/2010/04/22/mercers-meat-stout/


Am veggie


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

At Waterloo. They keep calling for Inspector Sands for some reason. Oh well, can of Stella and a sarnie for the train. Off to the wonderful land of Woking


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope today goes ok Badgers. Wave at Woking for me.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Hope today goes ok Badgers. Wave at Woking for me.


 
Woking will just flip you the bird


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woking will just flip you the bird


And I will spit on its streets


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Nearly there  

Woman in the train toilet. Little old fella goes and starts rattling the door handle, so I tell him someone is in there. He says 'they must be stuck' and starts rattling the door harder. Then goes and returns with the guard. By this time the woman is out  

The guard seemed pleased


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

Have 'Woking State of Mind' song in my head


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> At Waterloo. They keep calling for Inspector Sands for some reason. Oh well, can of Stella and a sarnie for the train. Off to the wonderful land of Woking


 
he has a tough job that Inspector Sands - I've heard him being called at Liverpool St Station and Paddington


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nearly there
> 
> Woman in the train toilet. Little old fella goes and starts rattling the door handle, so I tell him someone is in there. He says 'they must be stuck' and starts rattling the door harder. Then goes and returns with the guard. By this time the woman is out
> 
> The guard seemed pleased


I got stuck in the toilet on a train once. Not very pleasant.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> marty - I don't know how to use twitter


 
He has his own hashtag (#martyspants)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> marty - I don't know how to use twitter
> 
> (apart from for work )


 
yeah, I saw you on there and just blindly followed - you haven't tweeted for a while


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He has his own hashtag (#martyspants)


 
it will never trend


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it will never trend


 
we'll see about that


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He has his own hashtag (#martyspants)


 


marty21 said:


> it will never trend


 


neonwilderness said:


> we'll see about that


wut wut wut?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2010)

i'm going home in 10 minutes, i feel dreadful


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm at home feeling dreadful  Hangover 

Not got a job, like. Not had one for months now.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> we'll see about that


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

back from durham


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> back from durham


 
How was it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

Can I go home because I'm a bit bored? I mean bored people aren't very productive are they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Can I go home because I'm a bit bored? I mean bored people aren't very productive are they?


 
Me to. No post yet here and nothing happening. I want alcohol.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> wut wut wut?


 
http://twitter.com/search?q=#martyspants


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

In the high class bar know as the Goldsworth Arms. No fights so far but early days. Nice funeral, I cried a little bit when the grandchildren read a poem called Nanny


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me to. No post yet here and nothing happening. I want alcohol.


I've had 5 biscuits today, I need to leave. I think Friday the law should be to leave before 4pm.



neonwilderness said:


> http://twitter.com/search?q=#martyspants


I still have no idea what that means or what I just wrote. I don't even know how to set it so I get updates


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I still have no idea what that means or what I just wrote. I don't even know how to set it so I get updates


You have much to learn


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

and so little time


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

golden hour people 

stay strong


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> How was it?


 
Icy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2010)

10 mins and then back to the Head for alcohol and pizza!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

time to start the weekend I say


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2010)

Right, laters ya'll. Have a good one!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

It's all kicking off here about student fees 

I'm off in a minute


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, laters ya'll. Have a good one!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It's all kicking off here about student fees
> 
> I'm off in a minute


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>





I can hear the boss in the next room, rustling papers, sighing and typing like a maniac 

I will be leaving in 20 - head to the Euston Tap for an ale, then to another pub in Euston to meet some old mates - and maybe to the North London Urbs drinks later - could be a messy night


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 10 mins and then back to the Head for alcohol and pizza!


 


Biddly said:


> time to start the weekend I say


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, laters ya'll. Have a good one!!


 


neonwilderness said:


> It's all kicking off here about student fees
> 
> I'm off in a minute


 
Fucking part-timers 

*shakes fist*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

off in ten


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> off in ten


 
you have to catch your special train, that's allowed


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you have to catch your special train, that's allowed


 
thank you marty


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> thank you marty



no problemo


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2010)

off in 5


you've all gone home now haven't you? I start Friday night last


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, _don't_ welcome me back then, you fuckers


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

who are you?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

horrible train drag but home and warm with a tinny


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, _don't_ welcome me back then, you fuckers


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2010)

The tube dogs


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the black one... no idea what it is though - odd angle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Black Labrador?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought it was a lab at first, maybe its just the angle... looks more like a cross.

Nice though 

I want a dog.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2010)

11.33 post


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2010)

Dedication there ^

I think we may have lost our way a bit today though.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2010)

10.16 post


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, _don't_ welcome me back then, you fuckers


 
welcome back stells


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome back stells.  And did I see that soj is back?

Weekend drag for me.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2010)

Sojjy does an occasional cameo here these days. It is like she does pro-bono posting for the needy  

This thread needs the firm hand of our Stella


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Weekend drag for me.


 
Is it good weekend drag? Desk all festive and stuff? Got mince pies on expenses?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope it doesn't drag too much Ms T, will keep the cider warm for you


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it good weekend drag? Desk all festive and stuff? Got mince pies on expenses?


 
There is a Xmas tree which we had a whip round for.  No mince pies unless I bring them myself.  They will fork out on Xmas Day and Boxing Day.  

Dragging again.  But got four days off after this, with the exception of a meeting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

Sunday late sleep drag. Just arose and have many chores to do. Then 4.5 day of 2010 drag left before the yule time relaxing starts.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 12, 2010)

afternoon


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm beginning to regret deciding to tidy the food cupboard


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm beginning to regret deciding to tidy the food cupboard


 
Excellent  

I audited the fridges today. Was not a bad effort. The pasta/rice/etc boxes need a concerted effort soon, been putting that off for a year


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2010)

Goblin hamburgers, best before April 06. I've only lived here 18 months


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Goblin hamburgers, best before April 06. I've only lived here 18 months


 
Eat them 
Eat them
Eat them
Eat them
Eat them

Or post them to me and I will eat them. Or Marty, Marty will do it for sure!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Eat them
> Eat them
> Eat them
> Eat them
> ...



we will have a joint goblin gobble


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2010)

Whoever posts the most between now and 10k can have them.  Or should that be whoever posts the least?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Whoever posts the most between now and 10k can have them.  Or should that be whoever posts the least?


 
Hmmm..

Served in a bun or on a plate?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Whoever posts the most between now and 10k can have them.  Or should that be whoever posts the least?


 
do you have any other Goblin products? Do they do pies?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> do you have any other Goblin products? Do they do pies?


 
I have had some Goblin pies. They are not the worlds greatest pies. Boil in the pan pies are class though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have had some Goblin pies. They are not the worlds greatest pies. Boil in the pan pies are class though


 
what flavour pies ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what flavour pies ?


 
I had meat and gravy.
Cost about 30p if I recall right.
Was shit but in a good way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we will have a joint goblin gobble


 
You are going to need a good strong pair of pants if you eat those!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are going to need a good strong pair of pants if you eat those!


 
Or double up?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> do you have any other Goblin products? Do they do pies?


 
I have had a mini goblin meat pudding before (mince and gravy I think).
It was not much bigger than a shot glass but surprisingly tasty even though I was most concerned about what was actually in it 
I think it was a romantic novelty gift from the boy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I think it was a romantic novelty gift from the boy



Hi


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are going to need a good strong pair of pants if you eat those!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I have had a mini goblin meat pudding before (mince and gravy I think).
> It was not much bigger than a shot glass but surprisingly tasty even though I was most concerned about what was actually in it
> I think it was a romantic novelty gift from the boy


 
clearly he loves you very much


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are going to need a good strong pair of pants if you eat those!


 
no pants would be wise in this situation, when there is a possibility of needing to get to the loo very quickly (((((out of date foods)))) when speed is essential 

it might actually be better to eat in the nude, near the toilet or on the toilet.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> clearly he loves you very much


 
Goblin love that dare not speak it's name


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

I am watching LOTR: Return of the King - my precioussssss - pleanty of goblin (and hobbit) love in that.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am watching LOTR: Return of the King - my precioussssss - pleanty of goblin (and hobbit) love in that.


 
Sunday classic ^ 

Trilogy or just the one?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> clearly he loves you very much


 
I know I know  I am a very lucky girl!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

Just the one (the last one) tonight - though a surfeit of beer and white wine means I am paying less attention to it than I should and shouting "My preciousssss" more than I should!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just the one (the last one) tonight - though a surfeit of beer and white wine means I am paying less attention to it than I should and shouting "My preciousssss" more than I should!


 
I don't think there will be a return journey Mr Frodo


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I know I know  I am a very lucky girl!



with a man who brings you gifts of pie 

it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I don't think there will be a return journey Mr Frodo


 
It maybe doesn;t help that when they say Mordor I always think of Morden...though the similarities are many tbh!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2010)

queenofgoths said:


> it maybe doesn;t help that when they say mordor i always think of morden...though the similarities are many tbh!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it might actually be better to eat in the nude, near the toilet or on the toilet.


It might be wiser to cut out the middle man


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 12860


 
Lol 

I fear the bottle of port we bought the other day may be opened soon...things could get messy!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a cold


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2010)

So if I don't sleep tomorrow won't come, right?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Monday drag  

Went to bed early last night (9pm) and still feel tired like Rip Van Winkle this morning. Coffee, shower and drag bus. Only four sleeps and five drags left in 2010 though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

back to the drag, 10 days of work in 2010  and 

early finish today - union meeting later 

*shakes fist*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Morning. The snooze button doesn't seem to be working properly today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Yawning still. Nearly at the drag though and coffee might help.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

morning 

cold isn't bad enough to warrent a day off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2010)

Morning - no drag here as we are heading off to Reading to do some shopping!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning - no drag here as we are heading off to Reading to do some shopping!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> cold isn't bad enough to warrent a day off


 
Sick but just not sick enough? 

 

Maybe *this mug* will cheers us all up or at least make for a good secret santa gift?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe *this mug* will cheers us all up or at least make for a good secret santa gift?




8500 today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe *this mug* will cheers us all up or at least make for a good secret santa gift?


Maybe if it said I drag with a bunch of cunts  4.5 days? 10 days?  (ok, I've only got 11 days - because I've just taken some flexi for hospital - but still!!!)

Morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr ManFlu is giving is a run down of shit news stories that no one is interested in


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8500 today?



Not sure but we will give it a go eh?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sick but just not sick enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe *this mug* will cheers us all up or at least make for a good secret santa gift?


 
I already know what I'm getting my secret santa, but that mug has cheered me up


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8500 today?


 
something to aim for 

did the weekend posting improve our chances of reaching our target?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe, think we're still a bit down though.  Will update the graph in a bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2010)

Now I Like Marc Almond a lot but I am finding his album of Russian folk songs is a bit too esoteric for 9.50 on a Monday morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

There is talk of putting the Christmas tree up today while cuntboss is off.  It'll annoy her that she's missed it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Will update the graph in a bit


 
Good work  

Been here 45 minutes now and have no enthusiasm for the work. Not that us draggers are known for enthusiasm but this day is really sapping my will to live. Oh well, will be lunchtime soon and I am off to try and locate a Christmas tree stand somewhere.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There is talk of putting the Christmas tree up today while cuntboss is off.  It'll annoy her that she's missed it


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

They would make a good talking point


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

especially as two of our main suppliers are German based


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> especially as two of our main suppliers are German based


 
That would be good for Anglo-German relations


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Tbf their reps are English, so it wouldn't be _that_ bad.

We did once get a visit from a German rep from another company that we don't do much with.  Trouble is he turned up about four hours early when there was only two of us here.  It was a very short and awkward visit


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

new software should be on my PC today - it isn't.  According to IT, I'm not on their list, and I'm not the first person to call .

GET ME ON THE LIST GODAMMIT 

*SHAKES FIST*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

__~


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> new software should be on my PC today - it isn't.  According to IT, I'm not on their list, and I'm not the first person to call .
> 
> GET ME ON THE LIST GODAMMIT
> 
> *SHAKES FIST*


 Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaka Khan on the radio


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

We are still a bit behind


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2010)

No drag for me today because I have to attend a two-hour meeting with an ubercuntboss this afternoon.  

Six more days of work for me this year.  Unfortunately one of those is Xmas Day.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Unfortunately one of those is Xmas Day.


 
What hours?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

I think this cold is getting worse


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We are still a bit behind


 
It is an uphill battle isn't it


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

It's looking that way


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


 
IT People ALWAYS say that! 

*shakes fist*

and I didn't - they rang me and said they'd sort it in the next hour - apparently I AM now on their list.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> apparently I AM now on their list.


 
Their shitlist?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Slowly slowly the time passes in the the drag


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Their shitlist?


 
being on any list is surely a good thing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> being on any list is surely a good thing


 
Santa's list?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Santa's list?


 
Santa's shit list 

not a list that is good to be on


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

> After Marty the mouse was seen by Hailei the pretty little girl who lived in the big house. He hoped that he wouldn't end up on Santa's naughty list. Maybe if he explained the situation Santa would understand. He had never been on Santa's naughty list.
> 
> Marty liked to sneak off by himself and sometimes, like now, that could get him into trouble. He just loved to explore the world around him. His parents had told him several times to never go into the big house alone. He was only allowed in the big house if his parents or older brothers and sisters went with him.



http://www.articlesbase.com/writing...e-made-santas-nice-list-for-2010-3390438.html


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.articlesbase.com/writing...e-made-santas-nice-list-for-2010-3390438.html


 
I went by the big house


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

I went in the big house ON MY OWN 

it's all my own fault


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

hectic times here, last week before i leave, lots to get sorted...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hectic times here, last week before i leave, lots to get sorted...


 
don't go in the big house Paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> don't go in the big house Paulie


too late marty, too late.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Soup and bargain bin spring rolls for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Baguette for lunch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Plain?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Soup



Plain?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Plain?


 
Chicken breast, pastrami, mayo and salad


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes


 
 

So just boiled water then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

The cut backs are hitting hard here






Tomato


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Nearly lunchtime. 
Stroll round town in the cold.
Sound like a good laugh to me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

That is nearly a haiku


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

chicken and crispy bacon sarnie - cup of tea - £3.20


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> too late marty, too late.....


 
damn the big house


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2010)

My bacon and brie baguette was disappointing....

soggy bacon


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

sim667 said:


> My bacon and brie baguette was disappointing....
> 
> soggy bacon


 
needs to be crispy

there should be a law


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> needs to be crispy
> 
> there should be a law


 
yes, definately, and all bacon and brie baguettes should contain avocado.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

sim667 said:


> yes, definately, and all bacon and brie baguettes should contain avocado.


 
No


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No


 
avocado is acceptable imo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> avocado is acceptable imo


 
Acceptable but hardly mandatory?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Acceptable but hardly mandatory?


 
Whet ever happened to bacon and egg?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

not sure about warm avocado tbf.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

sim667 said:


> My bacon and brie baguette was disappointing....
> 
> soggy bacon


 
It wasn't the one from greggs was it?

I had one of those today and the bacon was shite


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Popped in the pet shop


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Popped in the pet shop


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

There's a lot of fish there.

How big was the tank?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There's a lot of fish there.
> 
> How big was the tank?


 
Tank was about 24" so ok. The fish in the second pic had just been delivered so were in a bag.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It wasn't the one from greggs was it?


 
Could have been worse TBF 
Imagine if a dragger had been to Nandos for lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Aldi are doing a decent deal on a fish tank this week:
http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_16707.htm


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Could have been worse TBF
> Imagine if a dragger had been to Nandos for lunch


A fate worse than death (or expired Goblin burgers)


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tank was about 24" so ok. The fish in the second pic had just been delivered so were in a bag.







Badgers said:


> Could have been worse TBF
> Imagine if a dragger had been to Nandos for lunch


 
What would happen?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What would happen?



See below: 



neonwilderness said:


> A fate worse than death (or expired Goblin burgers)


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> See below:


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

> At approx 18:00 GMT this evening the boards will be closed for an upgrade for approximately 30 minutes.



My commute time


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Is your phone fixed?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is your phone fixed?


 
Seems to be running about 50/50 at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

About 90 posts to go.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

*looks at clock*

*sighs*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Seems to be running about 50/50 at the moment.


 
Is that an improvement?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *looks at clock*
> 
> *sighs*


 
It is Monday
Not a good day in the drag
Hopefully the rest of the office will depart early today as is often the way on Monday


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that an improvement?


 
It was not working at all but seems to be ok most the time.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My commute time


 
read a book


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got a message from Wikipedia:



> Welcome to Wikipedia. The recent edit you made to Dean Gaffney has been reverted, as it appears to be unconstructive.



I had no idea who Dean Gaffney was until I googled, certainly have never made an edit to his Wikipedia entry. Once met him on an early train to Surrey coming back from raving in London (we were both wrecked) but did not speak to him. I wonder what happened there?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> read a book


 
I have a copy of The Taverns of London by H. E. Popham (1927/8)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

A work colleague was unfortunately the victim of a mugging on Friday evening. She's shook up but relatively unharmed. To show that we're thinking about her, we got a nice card and everyone on the team wrote in it to send to her. Inadvertantly, the card was put down on the reception desk after everyone had signed it.

Unseen, the fundraising director just walked up and wrote "Happy Birthday" in the card and walked off again....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> A work colleague was unfortunately the victim of a mugging on Friday evening. She's shook up but relatively unharmed. To show that we're thinking about her, we got a nice card and everyone on the team wrote in it to send to her. Inadvertantly, the card was put down on the reception desk after everyone had signed it.
> 
> Unseen, the fundraising director just walked up and wrote "Happy Birthday" in the card and walked off again....:faceplam:



Post of the day ^


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Unseen, the fundraising director just walked up and wrote "Happy Birthday" in the card and walked off again....


 

ffs


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Just put the office Christmas tree up.  The lights were working beforehand, now they're not  

We'll leave it up anyway, it'll annoy cuntboss tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just put the office Christmas tree up.  The lights were working beforehand, now they're not
> 
> We'll leave it up anyway, it'll annoy cuntboss tomorrow!


 
 

This afternoon is really flat and is really dragging now


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Nearly dark already


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly dark already


 
Yup, is bloody cold too! 

Moan, moan, whinge, whinge, etc...


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

less than an hour to go


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Got a train to catch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

my day didn't drag


----------



## machine cat (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Got a train to catch?


 
yep


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Biddly said:


> my day didn't drag


 
Busy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

Aye, quite busy - also been looking at books and cheese on and off all day


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Books about cheese?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

no cheese shops and books about all sorts


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

liquorice all sorts?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't like liquorice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> liquorice all sorts?


 
Where do you stand on 'The Circular Aniseed One with the Little Balls of Sugar on the Outside' Paulie? 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...he-best-Liquorice-Allsort?highlight=Liquorice


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where do you stand on 'The Circular Aniseed One with the Little Balls of Sugar on the Outside' Paulie?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...he-best-Liquorice-Allsort?highlight=Liquorice


 
They are the best ones, although they're not liquorice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where do you stand on 'The Circular Aniseed One with the Little Balls of Sugar on the Outside' Paulie?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...he-best-Liquorice-Allsort?highlight=Liquorice


You'll need to go and have a look at how i voted innit?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You'll need to go and have a look at how i voted innit?


 
We are the Three-layered Ones you and me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We are the Three-layered Ones you and me


do you scoff them layer by layer?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do you scoff them layer by layer?


 
Is there any other way?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

I just east the coloured bits and leave the liquorice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I just east the coloured bits and leave the liquorice


 
What happens to the liquorice?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

put it back for someone else?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't really do that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Biddly said:


> put it back for someone else?



Devious  

People are NOT leaving yet. 
They are shuffling about as if they are about to leave but not leaving


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

I am going to get changed now


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

What are people's views on Pontefract cake?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2010)

bye


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I am going to get changed now


 
I have closed all the blinds and cleared my desk.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What are people's views on Pontefract cake?


 
I like them


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

You may be interested in this site.  Although their products page seems to be knackered at the moment


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You may be interested in this site.  Although their products page seems to be knackered at the moment


 
Excellent ^ 

http://www.kendalcorner.com/White, Brown, Chocolate Selection, 600g.htm


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

They are going
I am also going


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent ^
> 
> http://www.kendalcorner.com/White, Brown, Chocolate Selection, 600g.htm


 
Quite good value that, those big bars are usually a couple of quid on their own


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Right, I'm off too!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

8500


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

tomorrow Badgers, tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got some black pepper cashews. Never had before??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got some black pepper cashews. Never had before??


 
I have, they're lush 

Just got back from Reading - am exhausted and shopped out!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have, they're lush
> 
> Just got back from Reading - am exhausted and shopped out!


 
Did you eat out in Reading?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you eat out in Reading?


 
Erm......yes.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm......yes.....


 
I see.......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I see.......


 
Mr. QofG's forced me....he wanted chicken....piri-piri chicken


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope you didn't order anything and made him feel guilty as he ate?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope you didn't order anything and made him feel guilty as he ate?


 
Erm...well _he_ ordered a whole chicken and 4 regular sides (chips x 2, peas and garlic bread) which is actually designed for 2 people so I had to help him out, it was only fair!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

MassiveNandoFailMondayQoggy!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> MassiveNandoFailMondayQoggy!!!!


 
I KNOW 

It was good eating though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> A work colleague was unfortunately the victim of a mugging on Friday evening. She's shook up but relatively unharmed. To show that we're thinking about her, we got a nice card and everyone on the team wrote in it to send to her. Inadvertantly, the card was put down on the reception desk after everyone had signed it.
> 
> Unseen, the fundraising director just walked up and wrote "Happy Birthday" in the card and walked off again....



excellent work by the director there - finger on the pulse and all that.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 8500


 
I was at a union meeting - voting for revolution, comrades!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 8500



getting us a bit closer now


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you think we could do it while he isn't looking


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Christmas tree is up
Soup is eaten 
Cider is open
Breaking Bad on


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Do you think we could do it while he isn't looking


 
Who?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Do you think we could do it while he isn't looking


No then


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Near?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Nearly


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm...well _he_ ordered a whole chicken and 4 regular sides (chips x 2, peas and garlic bread) which is actually designed for 2 people so I had to help him out, it was only fair!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Quite


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Quite


 
Indeed


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2010)

Seconded


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Loseday, wretched Loseday!! Tired and grumpy this morning and is the way on a Loseday. 

Christmas tree went up last night though which is good


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Drag bus. The morning is a great shade of grey in SW London.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

blurgh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Seasonal Angry Birds level 14 done. Now have to wait till tomorrow for level 15. Stupid sniggering green pigs, they will get a learning


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Just past Nando's on Battersea Rise. They have 'No Turkey' and 'Chicken Lovers Unite' stickers all over their windows. Made me want a brick or something


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning.  Internet seems to be running slow this morning which won't help the drag


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Radio Woman has just decided that she will work 1.5 days next week. 
So this means that the rest of the office should really make an appearance next week too. 
I am hoping that I can get the WAH blag in as all I need to do is check emails.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just past Nando's on Battersea Rise. They have 'No Turkey' and 'Chicken Lovers Unite' stickers all over their windows. Made me want a brick or something


 


I am making butterfly buns this  morning for my brother-in-law's 40th Birthday!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Seasonal Angry Birds level 14 done. Now have to wait till tomorrow for level 15. Stupid sniggering green pigs, they will get a learning


 
I'm a bit behind here, only up to 8 or so


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm a bit behind here, only up to 8 or so


 
Pull your finger out


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman has just decided that she will work 1.5 days next week.
> So this means that the rest of the office should really make an appearance next week too.
> I am hoping that I can get the WAH blag in as all I need to do is check emails.



It is confirmed


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Journey to the drag took almost 3 hours


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Journey to the drag took almost 3 hours


 
Blimey!!! 

Mine took an hour but had Angry Birds with me all the way


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

I have sniffles


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Blimey!!!
> 
> Mine took an hour but had Angry Birds with me all the way


 
An hour of it was spent on a freezing station platform 

I had a book and some jungle to keep me from resorting to a copy of the Metro in desperation.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

10am and all is drag


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

booooo 12 hour drag today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

sim667 said:


> booooo 12 hour drag today


 
Wut Wut Wut Wut?

__~


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Journey to the drag took almost 3 hours



blimey from this Marine too. 



Badgers said:


> Blimey!!!
> 
> Mine took an hour but had Angry Birds with me all the way



I have just got Angry Birds


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

8500, are we on schedule?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 8500, are we on schedule?



Graph


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Graph


 
NOT. MY. JOB 

send an email to the manger


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

It's nice and quiet here today just me, VA and Mein Fuhrer


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

funnily enough I just sent an email to my manager - (he who hates to make decisions) and it came back with more questions and no decision


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

9000 today?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 9000 today?


 
Hummm...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Hummm...


 
my feelings exactly 

it's a big BIG ask


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

I am pissed off about the working next week. Not that it is really being hard done by but we were told we would be off from Friday. I know next week will be fucking dead here in the office and I will be sending emails that will go unanswered, tidying my desk and being irritated


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my feelings exactly
> 
> it's a big BIG ask


 
Wonder what the record post day was?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Somewhere around 8700 would be good today, will update the graph in a sec


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

In other news, I now finally have my own email account set up 4 years after I started working here.  Although it's not the one I asked for and cuntboss 'won't have time to do any more on it until after Christmas'


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Somewhere around 8700 would be good today, will update the graph in a sec


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wut Wut Wut Wut?
> 
> __~


 
tuesday, the day i do  9 am - 9 pm


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

In other news, I now finally have my own email account set up 4 years after I started working here.  Although it's not the one I asked for and cuntboss 'won't have time to do any more on it until after Christmas'


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

badgers said:


>


 
:d


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

Butterfly buns are made - off to slather them with buttercream now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Butterfly buns are made - off to slather them with buttercream now!


 
Make sure you don't 'accidentally' cover them in peri-peri sauce


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Make sure you don't 'accidentally' cover them in peri-peri sauce


 
http://www.boycottnandos.com/


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Butterfly buns are made - off to slather them with buttercream now!


 


can I have one?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy *Monkey Day* everyone


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Is this a national or international monkey day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

International


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> can I have one?


 
Of course!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> International


 
It's a wonder why this isn't as big as Christmas or something.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's a wonder why this isn't as big as Christmas or something.


 
Should be bigger seeing as Jesus was just an uppity prick with delusions of grandeur whereas mankind actually evolved from Monkeys


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Of course!


 
Lush 

They're not poisonous are they? I don't know how advanced your stalker deeds are becoming


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should be bigger seeing as Jesus was just an uppity prick with delusions of grandeur whereas mankind actually evolved from Monkeys


 
Careful now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Lush
> 
> They're not poisonous are they? I don't know how advanced your stalker deeds are becoming


 
Noooo! 

*surreptitiously removes the rohypnol flavoured one*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noooo!
> 
> *surreptitiously removes the rohypnol flavoured one*


 
What's wrong with that one you've just taken away?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What's wrong with that one you've just taken away?


 
Oh nothing ...er.. I just thought I'd ..um.. save it. Until later!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh nothing ...er.. I just thought I'd ..um.. save it. Until later!


 


Do you mind if I have it? It looks delicious


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh nothing ...er.. I just thought I'd ..um.. save it. Until later!


 
I thought you said they were for your brother in law?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

I too celebrate Monkeys today 

are we now on target?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Overheard in Sainsbury's - "I'm a right bread connoisseur me"


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Overheard in Sainsbury's - "I'm a right bread connoisseur me"


 
Mighty White?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

There may be a few monkey threads about to hit the boards...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There may be a few monkey threads about to hit the boards...





People are really not buying into the monkey day thing so far


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mighty White?


 
Possibly, I was on the other side of the aisle so couldn't see


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Lunchy Lunchy


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunchy Lunchy


 
done- sausage and egg sarnie (toasted) and a  coffee


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

afternoon chaps and ladies, international monkey day eh?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon chaps and ladies, international monkey day eh?


 
I believe it is

there might be a celebratory thread somewhere about this fine monkey day


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> international monkey day eh?


 
10th year


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 10th year


 
disappointing that - a late recognition of monkey greatness - what say you Darwin?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> People are really not buying into the monkey day thing so far


 
they will soon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drmonkeyfishcarnage has kicked off


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> they will soon


 
mysterious outbreak of monkey threads


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

well that wasn't much fun


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well that wasn't much fun


 
Could not get in there quick enough


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well that wasn't much fun


 
sick as a monkey?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sick as a monkey?


 
A tot of Monkey Shoulder single-malt might help?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A tot of Monkey Shoulder single-malt might help?


 
that is a nice monkey tipple


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well that wasn't much fun


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2010)

haha


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Where have you been?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

___~~~


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ___~~~


 
I just came here to day that exact thing ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Passive ~~~


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, that was a pleasing smoke (7/10)


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Bit sleepy this afternoon

Dropping hints for Mr ManFlu to put the kettle on, but I think we may have another teagate occurring


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Radio Woman has just gone out to buy more green tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

I have some lemon green tea at home, but keep forgetting to bring some in


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well, that was a pleasing smoke (7/10)


 
8/10 - had a pleasant chat with fellow smoker


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I have some lemon green tea at home, but keep forgetting to bring some in


 
hippy


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> hippy


 
Fascist


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I have some lemon green tea at home, but keep forgetting to bring some in


 
PG should be drunk on Monkey Day really


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Fascist





drink your hippy tea 



*sips darjeeling*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> PG should be drunk on Monkey Day really


 
indeed


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

I must say - celebrating internation monkey day has seen us more on target


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

It has been a solid performance today.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It has been a solid performance today.


 
we can all pat outselves on the back


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

in fact - nearly 100 posts today already


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Really?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> PG should be drunk on Monkey Day really


 
I think we are on Tetley's here, shame it's not August 1st (Yorkshire day)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Really?


 
I think so


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we are on Tetley's here, shame it's not August 1st (Yorkshire day)


 
we will have to celebrate that one next year with Yorkshire tea


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Doubt that 'International Day to End Violence Against Sex Workers' day on the 17th December will be quite as much fun


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Doubt that 'International Day to End Violence Against Sex Workers' day on the 17th December will be quite as much fun


 
not as much fun as monkeys or tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think so


 
99 so far, the record is 212 on the 13th


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not as much fun as monkeys or tea


 
No, I think we can all agree this?

Time for some phoning and stuff


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 99 so far, the record is 212 on the 12th


 
that's an impressive target to aim for


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 99 so far, the record is 212 on the 12th



Dragstatman  

I wonder what was so special about the 12th?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Was actually the 13th, I can't read spreadsheets properly 

Was a Wednesday, so maybe a bad case of mid-week drag?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we will have to celebrate that one next year with Yorkshire tea


 
Yorkshire Gold


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Drag meet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

On Yorkshire day?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Was actually the 13th, I can't read spreadsheets properly
> 
> Was a Wednesday, so maybe a bad case of mid-week drag?


 
Hmm, I think we can make 150 today if we stay on it


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

42 posts in 2 hours, should be easy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Yorkshire Gold


That was too strong for people in our office so we now have PG tips


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That was too strong for people in our office so we now have PG tips


 
Have you told them about Monkey Day?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 42 posts in 2 hours, should be easy?


 
2.8571428 posts per minute between us?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you told them about Monkey Day?


 No one talks to me Badgers


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Have you been in contact with Johnny Vegas?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That was too strong for people in our office so we now have PG tips


 
wimps

I like my tea very strong

builders tea


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Biddly said:


> No one talks to me Badgers


 
Monkey Day could break the ice?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 2.8571428 posts per minute between us?



I've done my two this minute

the .8571428 
will have to wait

/poetry


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Monkey Day could break the ice?


 
everyone loves monkeys


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet?


 


neonwilderness said:


> On Yorkshire day?


 
In Yorkshire?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've done my two this minute
> 
> the .8571428
> will have to wait
> ...



The 2.8571428 posts per minute is between all of us so we are ahead as things stand


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> In Yorkshire?


 
any monkeys up there?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> In Yorkshire?


 
Is that on the tube?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The 2.8571428 posts per minute is between all of us so we are ahead as things stand


 
^^^ this is good


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> In Yorkshire?


 
Pennine pub crawl?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is that on the tube?


 
nearest tube is Edgware I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is that on the tube?


 
It's a short walk from Chesham


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Pennine pub crawl?


 
I like this a lot. 
Once did the Monopoly pub crawl in London and nearly died


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> wimps
> 
> I like my tea very strong
> 
> builders tea


same, well without the two sugars.



Badgers said:


> Monkey Day could break the ice?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any monkeys up there?


 
lots of northern monkeys


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like this a lot.
> Once did the Monopoly pub crawl in London and nearly died


 
Did you collect £200?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> lots of northern monkeys


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Biddly said:


> same, well without the two sugars.


  no sugars for me either


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you collect £200?


 
Spent £200 and banged the final nail in an already doomed relationship


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Biddly said:


> same, well without the two sugars.


 
So just milk and 8 sugars then?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Spent £200 and banged the final nail in an already doomed relationship


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is that on the tube?


 
You need to catch a bus.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Radio Woman asked if we should be doing secret santa at the Friday Christmas do 
Talked her out of it and then she said we are wearing hats 

AND now she is planning a company SUMMER outing as well


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You need to catch a bus.


 
mega bus ?

can we drink cider on there ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You need to catch a bus.


 
Mega?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Spent £200 and banged the final nail in an already doomed relationship


 
Was that from chance or community chest?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Spent £200 and banged the final nail in an already doomed relationship


 


marty21 said:


>


 
It was a good thing in the end (not the £200) but the dooming of the already doomed relationship


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

We are flying this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We are flying this afternoon


 
High as kites? 
I would like to be high actually.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Mein Fuhrer has left...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Would that help your drag?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We are flying this afternoon


too fast for me.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mega?


 
The one and only 



marty21 said:


> can we drink cider on there ?


 
No. The bastards!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No. The bastards!



I am glad you can on the London buses and tubes and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Padawan Learner has left


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am glad you can on the London buses and tubes and stuff


 
I thought that was being outlawed too, or was there an uprising?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought that was being outlawed too, or was there an uprising?


 
I am an uprising.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am an uprising.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It was a good thing in the end (not the £200) but the dooming of the already doomed relationship


 
small price to pay for ultimate Badger happiness


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The one and only
> 
> 
> 
> No. The bastards!



outrageous imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

154 posts today, can we make it to 200?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
When they ban the other irritations from the bus/tube/trains I will give up drinking. It has been said but it is a cunts rule made up by cunts.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 154 posts today, can we make it to 200?



very possible


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

1 hour 19 minutes to go. Then I have 3 days before I'm out of here.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 154 posts today, can we make it to 200?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When they ban the other irritations from the bus/tube/trains I will give up drinking. It has been said but it is a cunts rule made up by cunts.


 
You will stop drinking when you get your own private train?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You will stop drinking when you get your own private train?


 
Badger express


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am glad you can on the London buses and tubes and stuff


 


My bus the other day had obviously been bought from TFL and they didn't have time to take all the no drinking and shooting people signs down.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Badger express


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> My bus the other day had obviously been bought from TFL and they didn't have time to take all the no drinking and shooting people signs down.


 
Is shooting people compulsory on TFL buses?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You will stop drinking when you get your own private train?



Nah, I am happy sharing with people but not cunts  



marty21 said:


> Badger express


 
http://www.badgerexpress.com/


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is shooting people compulsory on TFL buses?


 
Probably is in that London. They're always at it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Probably is in that London. They're always at it.


 
You were lucky the Peckham Terminator wasn't on board


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Probably is in that London. They're always at it.


 
Unless its the peckham terminator....... he just gets his mum to 'cunt you'


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You were lucky the Peckham Terminator wasn't on board


 


sim667 said:


> Unless its the peckham terminator....... he just gets his mum to 'cunt you'


 
jinx.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

peckham terminator lol


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Britain for the British 
Peckham for the Peckish


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

28 posts to go now


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

27


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

26


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

25


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

less than 25


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

approaching 22


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> peckham terminator lol


 
lulz - have seen video


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> approaching 22


 
what are we approaching ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Day is fast disappearing people


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Day is fast disappearing people


 
___~~

last of the working day


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm going to get the early, early train.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what are we approaching ?


 
200 posts today I think


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to get the early, early train.


 
200?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to get the early, early train.


 
extra special train


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 200 posts today I think


 
are we there yet ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think we are very close


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

188


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 188


 
That is close


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Closer now


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

now?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Nearly


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2010)

almost?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

194


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

whilst having a smoke, young bloke comes up, asks me if he can borrow my phone , says I can hold his money - and he pulled out a wad of fifty pound notes  my normal trusting nature was absent so I said I'd call the number, he said he wanted to meet the guy, so I rang and told the bloke that someone wanted to meet him 

so now

I may have a dealers number on my phone

I could have grabbed the money, but if he had run off - he looked a lot faster than me, and it's a lot of hassle getting a new phone


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

he seemed a bit rubbish at buying drugs - stroll onto dodgy estate - show a load of  money to  someone and get them to ring the dealer


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe he thought you could have sorted him out?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Police have your voice on tape now Marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

200


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

marty the fixer


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it done?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> marty the fixer


 
I always thought of him more as a mule than a fixer but he is a dark horse!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it done?


 
Yes, I think we are also 'in the zone' for 10k too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes, I think we are also 'in the zone' for 10k too


 
Excellent, then our work for today is done and I shall go feast on curried monkey


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Drag bus is late.
Cold out here too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

In the chip shop (I am now foursquare mayor) 

It is kicking off about the best way to get to a street on my estate, I am not getting involved


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Chip mayor  

Noisy bus is nearly there, home and drag ends soon


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Police have your voice on tape now Marty


 
it's just like the wire on here


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2010)

Marty the fixer/mule
Neon the chip mayor

Omar?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Two more posts today and we will beat the daily record (212)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

one down neon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

It took us two and a half hours to drive from Carshalton to Maidenhead earlier due to a crash on the A3  I now have wine though!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It took us two and a half hours to drive from Carshalton to Maidenhead earlier due to a crash on the A3  I now have wine though!


is it tomorrow that you're off to Tallin? enjoy yourselves my lovelies


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is it tomorrow that you're off to Tallin? enjoy yourselves my lovelies


 
It is 

I have just had an e-mail from Mr. Ban Ki-Moon, Head of the UN, telling me I am eligable to collect $850,000 - cool, I just need to contact his representative in Nigeria. Must be ligit. I mean the head of the UN wouldn't lie would he?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is
> 
> I have just had an e-mail from Mr. Ban Ki-Moon, Head of the UN, telling me I am eligable to collect $850,000 - cool, I just need to contact his representative in Nigeria. Must be ligit. I mean the head of the UN wouldn't lie would he?!


maybe you could pop down for a day trip to collect the reddies?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

Just spent a nice couple of hours in A&E


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just spent a nice couple of hours in A&E


 
Nooooo, what has happened


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

monkey business gone wrong?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> monkey business gone wrong?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooo, what has happened


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> monkey business gone wrong?


 
It's ok. This viral infection that's been going around has got DrC Jnr pretty bad. He couldn't even sit up and didn't try and climb the stairs when we weren't looking  He had a really high fever so we took him in to be on the safe side and get some drugs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh I hope he is alright, poor thing.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh I hope he is alright, poor thing.


 
I'm sure he'll be fine, but I think I'll check on him every couple of hours tonight just in case.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

Hopefully he'll manage to sleep it off in a day or two

I don't think I could cope with having a kid. I'd be a nervous wreak with stuff like this


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

He was bad on Friday but battled on and was fine over the weekend, but today it knocked him out 

I'm pretty nervous about these sort of things too and he's too young to have a cup of tea (my solution to anything).


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

How old is he?

Cold tea in a bottle?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)

oo eck. sorry to hear about your boy drc.

it's fun being a parent eh?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> How old is he?
> 
> Cold tea in a bottle?


 
Just gone 1. Not sure if tea is a good idea 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's fun being a parent eh?



It's crazy how having a kid makes you mature* so quickly.








*I say this, yet earlier today I posted 7 threads about monkeys in the space of five minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just gone 1. Not sure if tea is a good idea


Apparently my great grandmother used to always try and give me a glass of sherry when we went to visit from when I was about 2 



drcarnage said:


> *I say this, yet earlier today I posted 7 threads about monkeys in the space of five minutes


Well it is international monkey day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

morning all, hope DrC junior is feeling better this morning.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

morning 



marty21 said:


> morning all, hope DrC junior is feeling better this morning.


 
He seems to be on the mend thanks  I managed to get a smile out of him and he waved me goodbye so I don't think it'll be long until he's back to his old self.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent 


8900 today?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Excellent
> 
> 
> 8900 today?


 
Doable.

Where's Badgers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Slacking


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

I think I may also have a nervous breakdown before Christmas.  Our office tree is on the opposite side of the office, I keep seeing the reflection in the window and thinking it's someone watching what I'm doing


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Team meeting at 10


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2010)

Morning all - sausages are in the oven, beans are waiting on the hob, eggs ready to be poached. BIG Breakfast before we beetle off to Stansted and then Tallinn.

Glad to hear DrCJnr is feeling a bit better today and hopefully he will be back to normal soon and trying to climb the stairs again !


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

fried egg sandwich and black coffee ftw


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - sausages are in the oven, beans are waiting on the hob, eggs ready to be poached. BIG Breakfast before we beetle off to Stansted and then Tallinn.



Hope you have a good time! 



> Glad to hear DrCJnr is feeling a bit better today and hopefully he will be back to normal soon and trying to climb the stairs again !


 
Cheers  I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2010)

Yesterday I met my brother-in-law's girlfriend's two neices - age 3 and nearly one - the younger one was great, she is a monster! Almost as tall and certainly as big as her older sister. While I was there she ate a large butterfly bun and half a piece of cake, with icing! I was both envious and full of respect


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

whatever happened to those butterfly buns?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> whatever happened to those butterfly buns?


 
Erm... *looks frantically around for a cake shop*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

LateLateLateyLate!!!!

Did I mention I was late?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2010)

Morning - I feel like rubbish and can hardly breathe - why did I come to work?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

2 days and 6 hours to go....


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> BIG Breakfast before we beetle off to Stansted and then Tallinn.


 How long you away for?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> LateLateLateyLate!!!!
> 
> Did I mention I was late?


 
what time do you call this?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Team meeting at 10


 
bad times 

my Office Christmas meal is on Friday lunch time 

bad times


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> LateLateLateyLate!!!!
> 
> Did I mention I was late?


 
*puts note on file *


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2010)

Blimey drc - glad the little un is ok, you must be shattered.

Oooh, and QoG - have a bloody lovely time


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> my Office Christmas meal is on Friday lunch time
> 
> bad times


 
I'm trying my best to get out of it again(I know I do this everytime, and it never works, but it will one of these days).


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

years ago there was a manager at a place i worked at, who used to time our cigarette breaks/tea breaks - it was such a long time ago, we had a smoking room - I didn't even smoke and went to the breaks just for the lols - he'd write the time we left and the time we came back 

his name sounded a bit like Alan Wanker


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Blimey drc - glad the little un is ok, you must be shattered.


 
pretty knackered, but coffee is helping


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

glad the little marine is on the mend


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> my Office Christmas meal is on Friday lunch time
> 
> bad times


 
Mine too 

You having Turkey?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> LateLateLateyLate!!!!
> 
> Did I mention I was late?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> my Office Christmas meal is on Friday lunch time
> 
> bad times


Mine on Monday, shouldn't be too bad.  Hopefully


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mine on Monday, shouldn't be too bad.  Hopefully


 
I think mine will be pretty bad, midday start - Manager and Deputy don't get on, I don't get on that well with manager, another colleague doesn't get on with Manager, a few have dropped out because they don't get along with eachother

still there will be some free booze, and I'll be away by about 3 - to go to another pub   not with work mates


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

We are heading off at 12:00 on Friday. Also there is noises being made about an 'informal' lunch and drinks on Tuesday then break for Yule. So I have to do a 1.5 or two hour round commute trip in order to do 3 hours work and then the second work drinks in the space of 5 days


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think mine will be pretty bad, midday start - Manager and Deputy don't get on, I don't get on that well with manager, another colleague doesn't get on with Manager, a few have dropped out because they don't get along with eachother


 
There is only 7 of us in the company, so it will require some strategic seating to avoid cuntboss.  Ideal situation would be me at one end with the project director and one of the project managers, her at the other end and the MD, Mr OneShow and Mr ManFlu acting as human shields in between.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We are heading off at 12:00 on Friday. Also there is noises being made about an 'informal' lunch and drinks on Tuesday then break for Yule. So I have to do a 1.5 or two hour round commute trip in order to do 3 hours work and then the second work drinks in the space of 5 days


 
Where is your festive cheer?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mine too
> 
> You having Turkey?


 
almost, going for a Turkish meal - food should be good


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Fuck!  Team meeting is going to be held in this room. There's no way I can get out of it now unless I play the bleeding anus card.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Fuck!  Team meeting is going to be held in this room. There's no way I can get out of it now unless I play the bleeding anus card.


 
you've tried that before iirc, make sure you are actually bleeding from there this time, or you won't be able to play that card again 




> right then Mr DrC - let's be having a look then...mmm can't see anything, guess who is writing the minutes today.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

I think I'll have to throw myself down the stairs instead.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

last night on my way home from the set of the wire I was sat on the platform at Kings Cross station, a blind woman and her guide dog came and sat next to me, she asked if there was a seat free, I told her there was, guided her to it, the dog talk an unnatural interest in me, sniffing me right in the crotch and didn't appear willing to be denied that pleasure 



> Friendly dog isn't he!



I said as I tried to disengage the dog nose from my crotch



> She is , come away Nessa


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Fuck!  Team meeting is going to be held in this room. There's no way I can get out of it now unless I play the bleeding anus card.


 
There is no 'I' in team


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is no 'I' in team


 
There is no team in anus


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is no 'I' in team


 
but there is an 'I' in "I don't want to go to the fucking team meeting!"


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

team anus lulz


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> last night on my way home from the set of the wire I was sat on the platform at Kings Cross station, a blind woman and her guide dog came and sat next to me, she asked if there was a seat free, I told her there was, guided her to it, the dog talk an unnatural interest in me, sniffing me right in the crotch and didn't appear willing to be denied that pleasure








They are onto you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They are onto you


 
The old blind copper ruse - I knew it !


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it hometime soon?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it hometime soon?


 
Make it so, number one


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Just don't mess with me ok?

http://badgerordnance.com/


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

I may sully myself with a McDonalds for lunch.  I wouldn't normally, but I have vouchers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I may sully myself with a McDonalds for lunch.  I wouldn't normally, but I have vouchers


 
BOGOF vouchers? 
I want crap lunch now. 
Would probably go for the quarter pounder with cheese, chicken burger, large drink, large fries, 4 ketchups and 2 barbecue sauces


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright dudes, I got loadsa stuff to do today  carrying on with the Christmas clean :| I well gotta finish sugar soaping the walls in the other room so I can paint it, drew was supposed to be helping me, but he is proper fail.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> BOGOF vouchers?
> I want crap lunch now.


http://icnewcastle.icnortheast.co.uk/advertising/pdf/McDonalds-bogof-vouchers.pdf  dunno if the other IC sites have them too

I think I'm going to go for a bigmac and chicken sandwich combo.  Quite fancy a BK quarter pounder, but the only one is in the Metro Centre which'll be nightmare to get to until the new year now


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Alright dudes, I got loadsa stuff to do today  carrying on with the Christmas clean :| I well gotta finish sugar soaping the walls in the other room so I can paint it, drew was supposed to be helping me, but he is proper fail.


 
I was considering painting my kitchen before Christmas, but I don't think I can be fucked with that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Gah, I really want crap lunch today


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I was considering painting my kitchen before Christmas, but I don't think I can be fucked with that


 
I've gotta do it because the old flatmate left the walls in a fucking disgusting state, somehow.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

__~


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 15, 2010)

Same


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Raining


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

bought a pint of milk yesterday for the office - almost all gone now - I think there was a meeting last night and I think they used my milk 

I will start marking the milk level in PEN


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Padawan Learner has been tasked with sourcing my lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

I have returned with two big macs


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

long and boring meeting was long and boring


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bought a pint of milk yesterday for the office - almost all gone now - I think there was a meeting last night and I think they used my milk
> 
> I will start marking the milk level in PEN


 
CC a memo to the entire company about it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I have returned with two big macs


 
Special sauce  

Padawan Learner is picking me up cheeseburger and small chips from the kebab shop


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Off to forage...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> long and boring meeting was long and boring


^^^this


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Drag afternoon is going to be a tired afternoon I fear.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I was considering painting my kitchen before Christmas, but I don't think I can be fucked with that


 
I was considering washing my kitchen windows but can't be fucked with that.  I've added it to my holiday to-do list, which I compile every year, of 'big' jobs like washing windows and demoulding bedroom walls...and never get round to 

Anyway - hello slackerz!  I have cuntboss coming in at 2 - can't wait.  He has turned tables on me again today for some unknown reason


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Sojjy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

hi sojjy, my kitchen windows could do with a scrub if you've got your bucket and sponge out please?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

Howdy chaps

Paulie - can you not read?  I can't be ARSED man!   I can hardly see through the windows now - but it's okay, cos it's dark when I get up and dark when I get home, and the rest of the time I only need the light coming through it anyway


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

All alone here


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

Naked wank at desk time then bajjy?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 15, 2010)

Cleaned my bathroom, thinking about lunch, posted manual labour vacancy in recycle forum.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 15, 2010)

Having _____.~


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've added it to my holiday to-do list, which I compile every year, of 'big' jobs like washing windows and demoulding bedroom walls...and never get round to


 
Well there is always much more urgent things that need doing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Naked wank at desk time then bajjy?


 
I don't have the energy today


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Well there is always much more urgent things that need doing


 
Well quite.  Lying down for instance, and drinking red wine, spliffing, reading, listening to music, talking shite - all of these are major events in one's daily life.  Washing windows can take a back seat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Having _____.~


is that a jazz fag?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I don't have the energy today


 
Blimey - not well, chuck?  I'm currently fucking spaced on co-codamol tablets.  Got a trapped nerve in me back which is BATTERING me (and leading to no sleep), so bought some of these babies yesterday and they go really well with red wine   I was grinning like a fool last night and then my lass asked if I should be drinking on them.  Ah.  Slept like a baby though


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well quite.  Lying down for instance, and drinking red wine, spliffing, reading, listening to music, talking shite - all of these are major events in one's daily life.


 
You have to take these kind of things seriously, they're not going to do it themselves


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Blimey - not well, chuck?  I'm currently fucking spaced on co-codamol tablets.  Got a trapped nerve in me back which is BATTERING me (and leading to no sleep), so bought some of these babies yesterday and they go really well with red wine   I was grinning like a fool last night and then my lass asked if I should be drinking on them.  Ah.  Slept like a baby though


 
Had this bastard of a cold / cough / man-flu thing for three weeks now and it is wearing a bit thin now.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

blimey. not only has a waitrose opened up in town but they let me inside!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> blimey. not only has a waitrose opened up in town but they let me inside!



gentrification


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> gentrification


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

up there ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

this ^^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^that

bought a lucky dip lottery ticket, fucking crap numbers 1, 3, 6, 8, 9, 21, not a snow flakes chance with those


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

i didn't buy anything


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Had this bastard of a cold / cough / man-flu thing for three weeks now and it is wearing a bit thin now.


 
I was very ill with a fluey type thing not long ago - spent a day and a half in bed, delirious. Feel your pain mate. 

Hot toddies are the way forward.  I just got wrecked on them and it made the whole delirium thing really fucking nice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ^^^that
> 
> bought a lucky dip lottery ticket, fucking crap numbers 1, 3, 6, 8, 9, 21, not a snow flakes chance with those


 
How come no chance?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How come no chance?


you can just tell by looking at the sequence


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you can just tell by looking at the sequence



Same odds of winning as every other ticket holder though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i didn't buy anything


 
would they not accept your working class money ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Wet Wet Wet are on the radio now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Same odds of winning as every other ticket holder though


if you're not in it, you won't win it.

i've said that before haven't i?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if you're not in it, you won't win it.
> 
> i've said that before haven't i?


 
I think you may have? 
I am abstaining from the lottery at the moment


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think you may have?
> I am abstaining from the lottery at the moment


protest thing?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Today's shit lunch has not helped my lethargy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> protest thing?


 
Nah, not really. 
Dunno why, I try not to get into the habit.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> would they not accept your working class money ?


 
I don't have 10 billion quid for a pack of crisps


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Today's shit lunch has not helped my lethargy


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't have 10 billion quid for a pack of crisps


 
they do have balsamic vinegar though


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't have 10 billion quid for a pack of crisps


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Same odds of whining as every other ticket holder though


 *corrected for you*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they do have balsamic vinegar though


 
what vinegar?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't have 10 billion quid for a pack of crisps


 
 I've told you a million times not to exaggerate


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've told you a million times not to exaggerate


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Yawn, heavy eyelids


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've told you a million times not to exaggerate


 
Does that mean it's £10 for a packet of crisps?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Does that mean it's £10 for a packet of crisps?


£10 per crisp.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Radio Woman is eating Thai in the office


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

and what does Thai think about that?

boom tish etc etc


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and what does Thai think about that?
> 
> boom tish etc etc


 
Beat me to it 

twatboss is late


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

(((Thai)))

I need a distraction this afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what vinegar?


 
posh vinegar for posh people 



you won't like it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Thai)))
> 
> I need a distraction this afternoon.


power wank?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> power wank?


 
Too tired


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2010)

Just flop it out into the sink then and run lukewarm water on it.  Proper lazy wank


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Just flop it out into the sink then and run lukewarm water on it.  Proper lazy wank


 
Hmmmm.... 

I would love a nose of something


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> posh vinegar for posh people
> 
> 
> 
> you won't like it


 
do you put it on chips?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> do you put it on chips?


 
no idea - do posh people eat chips?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no idea - do posh people eat chips?


 
I don't know


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

At least 2.5 hours still to go  
Hanging by a thread now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no idea - do posh people eat chips?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

2 days, 2 hours and 10 minutes to go....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank fuck I'm not at work or I would be asleep under the desk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Great mugs


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

pmsl


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank fuck I'm not at work or I would be asleep under the desk


 
I think most people here are doing that anyway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

A little over 1.5 hours now and all is tired


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Just downloaded http://www.rockmelt.com


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

can't be arsed right now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just downloaded http://www.rockmelt.com


i thought it was going to be an ace game


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

It is a pretty slick browser


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is a pretty slick browser


i'd get told off by it people if i started d/l'ing things like that.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'd get told off by it people if i started d/l'ing things like that.


 
(((opression)))


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

People at work are talking about snow. 
Looks like things could get mucky again for a while.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

fuck me, I just did a solid hour of work

feel worn out


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck me, I just did a solid hour of work
> 
> feel worn out


you deserve a pint or ten mate.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you deserve a pint or ten mate.


 
I am off to teh pub later


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

what is the target today 8900?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

are we close?
have we beaten yesterday's count ?
are we all still sleepy?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

alone in the office


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> alone in the office


 
3 of us here, plus the boss next door - watching teh porn on the internets probably


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are we close?
> have we beaten yesterday's count ?
> are we all still sleepy?


 
8900ish today?
Not yet - 147 vs 230
yes


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 3 of us here, plus the boss next door - watching teh porn on the internets probably


 
VA and Joker are doing bundles and South Park Dad is in with the big boss, resigning. The rest have fucked off home.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> VA and Joker are doing bundles and South Park Dad is in with the big boss, resigning. The rest have fucked off home.


 
you should be doing bundles


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

I think this week has been a sterling effort.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8900ish today?
> Not yet - 147 vs 230
> yes


 
disappointing performance - we didn't have international day of the monkey to inspire us


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going to the pub in about 15 minutes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

45 minutes to go....paulie needs pints badly


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think this week has been a sterling effort.


 
how many this week?

and is it a record breaking week?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> disappointing performance - we didn't have international day of the monkey to inspire us


 
Yup


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm going to the pub in about 15 minutes


 
c
u
n
t


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> c
> u
> n
> t


 

y
e
s


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you should be doing bundles


 
they didn't even think to ask the Bundle Dude


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> they didn't even think to ask the Bundle Dude


 
I bet they are rubbish at bundles


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think this week has been a sterling effort.


Stirling even?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Quite  

Really cold, dark, wet and grim here in SW18 now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

right I'm off, laters x


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2010)

let's have a final push to the 8900 while I'm in the pub


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> right I'm off, laters x


 
You later:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> let's have a final push to the 8900 while I'm in the pub


that's easy for you to say as you slope off to the public house innit!!! 

leaving us scrap heap monkeys to do all the hard work....


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You later:


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I bet they are rubbish at bundles


 
They're trying to get them out by 5 o'clock and failing miserably.

Bundle Dude would have had them finished and sent out before the case even existed


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Tick, tock, tick, tock


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

13 minutes and counting.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Nearly time now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

2 to go, am getting changed and cycling home, 2 more days and i'm done...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

t minus one minute?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Ta ta


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2010)

Drag bus 
Mercifully empty and quite 
Cider too


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Ikea drag, I may have to buy some kopperberg on the way out though


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

drag kru where you at?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

I think you are dragging on your own


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

a lone wolf


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

8900 was it?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

ill post some pictures of that giant gundam to get us to the target


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

8900 was the target, but 8950 would be good if you're keen


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 8900 was the target, but 8950 would be good if you're keen


 
I'd like to, but I really should go to bed


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Last one


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2010)

Good work, new target tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Dec 15, 2010)

make it a good one


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

morning!  a bit hungover atm


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Morning drag slaves. Early night for me and feeling better for it today. Have got much to do today but can smell the weekend approaching.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

one full day to the weekend, tomorrow off at 12 for xmas lunch


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> one full day to the weekend, tomorrow off at 12 for xmas lunch


 
Ah yes, tomorrow is boozy lunch day for me too. Have to get the hats today from poundland


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2010)

Morning all from a cold and snowy Tallinn! Am taking advantage of the free hotel internet access while waiting for my companions before we head out to the Christmas market. W00t!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Morning 

You can tell we are getting close to the winter solstice. But at least after Tuesday the days will start getting longer again!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all from a cold and snowy Tallinn! Am taking advantage of the free hotel internet access while waiting for my companions before we head out to the Christmas market. W00t!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

9100 today?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all from a cold and snowy Tallinn! Am taking advantage of the free hotel internet access while waiting for my companions before we head out to the Christmas market. W00t!


 
Jet-set drag  



neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> You can tell we are getting close to the winter solstice. But at least after Tuesday the days will start getting longer again!


 
Bring it on, I like longer days


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bring it on, I like longer days


 
I'm not so bothered about early nights during the week, but going to work in the dark is shit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not so bothered about early nights during the week, but going to work in the dark is shit


 
Yeah, the mornings are a battle. Seem to do less in the winter and need more sleep. Waking up in the morning is an arse isn't it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, the mornings are a battle. Seem to do less in the winter and need more sleep. Waking up in the morning is an arse isn't it?


 
I'm generally the same.  Wasn't a problem this morning though as the cat decided I had to get up to feed her


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

morning 

Alarm went off at 6 - decided to have a 10 minute lie in - woke up at 8


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Good work there ^


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Boss Man is out buying company iPad/iPads


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Doing floorplans which requires concentration


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is out buying company iPad/iPads


 
result!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> Alarm went off at 6 - decided to have a 10 minute lie in - woke up at 8


 
excellent !


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

one


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

word


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

posts ftw


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is out buying company iPad/iPads


 
Are you getting one?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Good work there ^


 


marty21 said:


> excellent !


 
Thank you. I do try my best


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> posts ftw


 
Excellent work here, we have failed a bit this morning


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Excellent work here, we have failed a bit this morning


 
busy day at the drag


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> result!


 
 

He only got 1 for us to share


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Have you put Angry Birds / Plants vs Zombies on it yet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you put Angry Birds / Plants vs Zombies on it yet?


 
 

I have not even touched it yet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2010)

here we go, office christmas party here i come, laters chaps


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

snowing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> here we go, office christmas party here i come, laters chaps



Good luck out there Paulie! 



drcarnage said:


> snowing


 
Rain in London


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

Nandos for lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Nandos for lunch?


 
No, I have a cheese roll


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> snowing


 
Sleet here.  Or, according to Mr ManFlu, a complete whiteout


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

I want heavy snow Sunday night ideally


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

PR company upstairs are off on their Christmas do.
Girls outside smoking in mini-skirts giggling over glasses of champagne.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Girls outside smoking in mini-skirts giggling over glasses of champagne.


 


have a good un paulie

well slackerz - today is my Friday, cos shhhhh, I am throwing a sicky tomorrow heh   Off out tonight to do another poetry performance and much lager and brandy will be consumed afterwards - 'rayyyyy  

There's an Elvis impersonator on for the final act - can't WAIT! He's meant to be fucking brilliant


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> well slackerz - today is my Friday, cos shhhhh, I am throwing a sicky tomorrow heh   Off out tonight to do another poetry performance and much lager and brandy will be consumed afterwards - 'rayyyyy


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want heavy snow Sunday night ideally


 
I'm hoping it holds off until after Saturday, otherwise my flying visit to that London could be fun


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm hoping it holds off until after Saturday, otherwise my flying visit to that London could be fun


 
You coming to that London? 
What is the occasion?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

my do is tomorrow - I predict grim awkwardness for about 3 hours before people make their excuses and fuck off


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You coming to that London?
> What is the occasion?


 
Meet for another forum I'm admin on.  Train to that London in the morning, lunch/drinks, train to Sheffield, more drinks, last Megabus home


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Meet for another forum I'm admin on.  Train to that London in the morning, lunch/drinks, train to Sheffield, more drinks, last *ciderbus* home



Corrected


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Meet for another forum I'm admin on.



I might come along. 
Post up the name of a user on that forum and I will arrive claiming to be him. 
Ideally someone that most people hate (like FR on here) and I will get pissed and act like a wanker.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I might come along.
> Post up the name of a user on that forum and I will arrive claiming to be him.
> Ideally someone that most people hate (like FR on here) and I will get pissed and act like a wanker.


  you could pull that off


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

We had the same meet last year and someone turned up that everyone hates. He ended up getting pissed and went off to talk to some randoms on the train to Sheffield.  By the time we got there he'd pissed them off somehow and narrowly avoided getting his head kicked in


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I might come along.
> Post up the name of a user on that forum and I will arrive claiming to be him.
> Ideally someone that most people hate (like FR on here) and I will get pissed and act like a wanker.


Just come along as FR


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We had the same meet last year and someone turned up that everyone hates. He ended up getting pissed and went off to talk to some randoms on the train to Sheffield.  By the time we got there he'd pissed them off somehow and narrowly avoided getting his head kicked in


 
that does sound like the last train on a friday night from Liverpool st (and probably most main-line stations) chaos, shouting, singing, violence 





I must stop doing it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12008712

British workers lose 24 minutes a day getting tea and coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Companies should organise morning breaks twice a week, where people are encouraged to leave their desks to chat over free hot drinks, suggests Prof Cooper. Not everyone likes tea or coffee of course. People who don't drink caffeine should have other options like apples or herbal infusions, so as not to feel "alienated", he adds.



We can all agree this would be lovely ^


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12008712
> 
> British workers lose 24 minutes a day getting tea and coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!



that doesn't seem very much, we need to encourage them to drink more tea and coffee - sales of coffee and tea up - recession over


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

On that note I think it's nearly time to drop some hints for Mr ManFlu to make some tea


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think we are behind target today 

we need a graph


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Could do with about another 100 posts today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think we are behind target today
> 
> we need a graph


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Could do with about another 100 posts today
> 
> View attachment 12922


 
slacking on the drag


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


 
this answers EVERYTHING


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this answers EVERYTHING


 
and nothing


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and nothing


 
it is the answer to nothing ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it is the answer to nothing ?


 
and everything


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

42


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Smoke and mirrors mainly 

__~


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> and everything


 
that clears it all up imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that clears it all up imo


 
glad to be of help


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm being sent to Sheffield tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm being sent to Sheffield tomorrow


 
for the rest of your life ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Post office now


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> for the rest of your life ?


 
an entire day!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm being sent to Sheffield tomorrow


 
Sheffield braced for 20cm of snow



> Gritters are back out on the roads ahead of up to 20 centimetres of predicted snowfall today and tomorrow.
> The Met Office is warning of heavy snow today and tomorrow, with "accumulations of five to 10cm expected, but possibly 20cm".
> 
> Temperatures are set to fall below zero this evening and not rise above freezing for the next three days.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sheffield braced for 20cm of snow


Excellent


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> for the rest of your life ?


 


Sheff's ace carnage!  Stop bloody moaning


----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bored.


I wanna go home and play with my new toy


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> an entire day!!


 
Do you mean literally, or is Sheffield the Yorkshire version of Coventry?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sheffield braced for 20cm of snow


 
ffs 



sojourner said:


> Sheff's ace carnage!  Stop bloody moaning



It's a bitch to get to, I have to spend the entire day sat in a court room pretending not to be bored and to top it all off there's going to be snow!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

This time tomorrow we will be in the Christmas party. With hats on


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This time tomorrow we will be in the Christmas party. With hats on


 
How many of you are going?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2010)

Gutted carnage


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ffs
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bitch to get to, I have to spend the entire day sat in a court room pretending not to be bored and to top it all off there's going to be snow!


 
Plan of action:

Get train to sheff

Step outside of station and 'fall' in the snow

'Go' to walk in centre for entire day and turn phone off once informed the office because 'not allowed to have phones on in here '

Get drunk


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually, someone on my fb has just posted it's snowing already in Sheffield


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> How many of you are going?


 
All 5 of us plus the accountant and the web-designer. Normally not too bad (apart from hats) and all paid for. Not as bad as getting trapped in Sheffield in the snow for 5 days I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Post office now


 
11th in line


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

FFS  It just gets worse. Not only am I in Sheffield tomorrow but I have to go to Middlesbrough on Monday 

FML


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Plan of action:
> 
> Get train to sheff
> 
> ...


 
Important people are expecting me to turn up


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not as bad as getting trapped in Sheffield in the snow for 5 days I suppose


 
fuck off hat boy


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Important people are expecting me to turn up


 
fuck em


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I have to go to Middlesbrough on Monday


 
That is worse tbf


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Important people are expecting me to turn up


 
People eh?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursday fish


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Post office now


 
still there?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That is worse tbf


 
this ^^^


not that I've ever been there

have been to Sheffield though - part of my world poetry tour - I did a gig there !!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^
> 
> 
> not that I've ever been there



The Tees South Bank is the Mordor of the North


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

I feel confident that we will reach 9000 today


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

very confident


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am willing to bet on it


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

that's how confident I am


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

see!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Can we make it to 9100?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Can we make it to 9100?



we can but try


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

helping to prepare a bundle - by helping, I'm sending stuff off to a bundle maker for them to make a bundle - it will clearly be a second rate bundle as we all know who makes the best bundles


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Hail in SW18


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Cuntboss and Mr OneShow are having an argument about project files


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have been to Sheffield though - part of my *world poetry tour* - I did a gig there !!!


 
What is this?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2010)

I really want some chips, but I'm not going outside, someone bring them to me pls.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I really want some chips, but I'm not going outside, someone bring them to me pls.


 
I really want a Kit-Kat and have one so am not going outside


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I really want a Kit-Kat and have one so am not going outside


 
Is someone going to do a shop run?  I'll have a coke


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is someone going to do a run?  I'll have some coke



Corrected for you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What is this?


 
well it was drawn out and involved poetry gigs in err.. that London and that Sheffield


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Radio Woman = Gone to hospital appointment 
Boss Man = Gone 
Padawan Learner = Gone to pick up his daughter
Corporate Man = Just leaving  

Me = Still here


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Corrected for you


 
I assume you mean multiple cans?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you people want to mock me


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> well it was drawn out and involved poetry gigs in err.. that London and that Sheffield


 
ahhhh - i seem to vaguely remember you saying that you had written poetry previously.  how come you don't do it anymore mate?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

Cuntboss has left the building


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

Did someone mention bundles?


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 16, 2010)

hello


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ahhhh - i seem to vaguely remember you saying that you had written poetry previously.  how come you don't do it anymore mate?


 
I still do occasionally, haven't done a poetry gig for about 5 years though - haven't been that arsed about performing tbh


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Did someone mention bundles?


 
in an office far far away, people are preparing bundles and they need help, who can they call?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I still do occasionally, haven't done a poetry gig for about 5 years though - haven't been that arsed about performing tbh


 
I'm loving it!  Massive buzz


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm loving it!  Massive buzz


 
oooh, are you singing or doing poetry?  

it is a massive buzz either way tbf


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> in an office far far away, people are preparing bundles and they need help, who can they call?


 
Only one man can help them...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> oooh, are you singing or doing poetry?
> 
> it is a massive buzz either way tbf


 
Poetry mate - doing one tonight, can't wait   Also working on an act with my significant other, turned a few of me pomes into songs that we can do together


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Only one man can help them...


 
Bundleman?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

right cunting off to Foley's Ale House to catch my early train


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bundleman?


 
Bundle DUDE


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Poetry mate - doing one tonight, can't wait   Also working on an act with my significant other, turned a few of me pomes into songs that we can do together


 
nice!  - film them and you tube them pls


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> hello


 







how you doing?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Can we make it to 9100?


 
not sure


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not sure


 
we'll have to have a big push tomorrow and next week


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

I am off too!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

Snow in SW18


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Drinks @ work are fucking on!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Drinks @ work are fucking on!


 
Gossip, scandal?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2010)

On bus home. Wine rum tears kisses. Got a hip flask as going away present. And a bottle of rum. Feeling bit sad even tho to be leaving my lovely ladies.1 more day


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gossip, scandal?


 
Patience my dear boy. I'm getting stonkingly drunk at least!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

FreedayFreedayFreeday!!!

Morning at work then off to the pub at 12:00 for turkey stuffing goodness. I will have my special hat on soon


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2010)

Half day today.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

NVP said:


> Half day today.


 
Nice news  

I actually have a lot of work to cram in this morning. Oh well, Friday is good day and the weekend cometh.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Saw these yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> I actually have a lot of work to cram in this morning.


Yes, we news to make up for yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Icebus is nearly there. Time to decant to the office for 3 hours work


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

First in the office today...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Had to stop off at the shop on the way in for milk, may have accidentally bought some doughnuts


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> may have accidentally bought some doughnuts



With jam?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

1 bag of jam one of custard


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 1 bag of jam one of custard


 
Good work  

Boss Man called in and is going straight to the pub for lunch 
Radio Woman is in town doing some 'chores' before coming to work 
Padawan Learner has not appeared yet 
Just me and Corporate Man in the office so far


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> FreedayFreedayFreeday!!!
> 
> Morning at work then off to the pub at 12:00 for turkey stuffing goodness. I will have my special hat on soon



off to restaurant for dinner with socially awkward boss, plus 2 members of staff who don't like him , and 2 who get on okish with him, and me who doesn't like him either - good times  



NVP said:


> Half day today.



sorta the same - apart from the grim xmas lunch thing - should be out of there by 3 though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

a little chilly this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

A crisp -5 here earlier

Busy day today.  We've just got a project that needs to be designed, priced and installed by the third week in January.  The catch is it's for our best customer and we're going to the site on Monday for the Christmas meal


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sorta the same - apart from the grim xmas lunch thing - should be out of there by 3 though


 
I am seriously thinking this year I will not be 'last man standing' at the Christmas meal. Might try and get away quickly rather than spend my own money drinking and discussing (like most years) world domination with the website designer, then passing out on public transport.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

___~~~


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

______~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Couple of hours left before the dash to the pub. 
Need to pick up a new woolly hat on route as ears nearly fell off this morning.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 17, 2010)

One of my Directors has just been on the phone wanting details of the Christmas party like I am the fucking organiser? Am I fuck. I would not sort rubber chicken plus a fat comic in a Hilton hotel would I? Dread this day...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

TopCat said:


> One of my Directors has just been on the phone wanting details of the Christmas party like I am the fucking organiser? Am I fuck. I would not sort rubber chicken plus a fat comic in a Hilton hotel would I? Dread this day...


 
Is yours today? 
Rubber chicken?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

TopCat said:


> One of my Directors has just been on the phone wanting details of the Christmas party like I am the fucking organiser? Am I fuck. I would not sort rubber chicken plus a fat comic in a Hilton hotel would I? Dread this day...



sounds better than my do tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

gawd, i'm feeling rough....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd, i'm feeling rough....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

manager is in casual gear - ironed Jeans - some people just can't rock the casual look


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> manager is in casual gear - ironed Jeans - some people just can't rock the casual look


 
Crease down the front?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Crease down the front?


 
yep! 

a classic look


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay, nothing is happening in the office now. 
I need 12 to come and we can start edging towards the door.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

I was supposed to have a 1-1 with Mr ironed jeans - but he has put it off until the 23rd Dec - who the fuck would want to have a 1-1 on that day


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was supposed to have a 1-1 with Mr ironed jeans - but he has put it off until the 23rd Dec - who the fuck would want to have a 1-1 on that day


 
Remind him that the 23rd was the discovery of the first modern coelacanth in South Africa back in 1938.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> manager is in casual gear - ironed Jeans - some people just can't rock the casual look


 
The MD always does this when we're doing stock takes and stuff.  Brand new bright blue jeans and caterpillar boots


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

I have got jeans on today


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have got jeans on today


 
Brand new ones with a crease?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Brand new ones with a crease?


 
Quite new (about two washes now) but no crease, just a bit of mud round the ankles


----------



## TopCat (Dec 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is yours today?
> Rubber chicken?


 
Yeah its tonight. I am dreading it. Rubber chicken, "entertainment" then a disco. Half a bottle of wine inc for £40! Help me please. I might fall down the stairs in the office and spend a night in the hospital to get out of this do.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Borderline acceptable I think


----------



## TopCat (Dec 17, 2010)

A plan is hatching. A charity shop suit jacket over the back of my chair, then fuck off and go and join my mates for a bash in East London....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was supposed to have a 1-1 with Mr ironed jeans - but he has put it off until the 23rd Dec - who the fuck would want to have a 1-1 on that day


the missus has to go to hospital that day to have her plaster cast cut off and a poke about on her broken wrist. they also make decisions about whether she will have another cast put on, which means that is crunch-time for whether the chrimbo dinner doings are all down to me or not....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wear jeans everyday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

the same pair?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> crunch-time for whether the chrimbo dinner doings are all down to me or not....


 
Thoughts are with you


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

About 20mins and running out the door


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

snowing in nw5


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Doors locked, blinds drawn, email out of office is on, desk is clear..........


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

People still not leaving. 
Perhaps I need to 'pop to the bank' on the way so should leave soon?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Snow starting. 
Walking to pub


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you all snowed in yet? Tallinn is very snowy but I have beer - the amusingly named Le Coq - and chips waiting for me!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

No snow here yet.

The projects director's new BMW has arrived, he is outside grinning like a Cheshire cat


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Was like a blizzard for a while here. Wind was so strong it hurt and the snow was sideways! In the pub though


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Fancy a night here?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

4/10


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

not impressed by the quantity (or otherwise) of the roasties there.

mind you, i only got 4 very small ones yesterday...


----------



## machine cat (Dec 17, 2010)

afternoon 

i'm back from sheffield


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Did you survive?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mind you, i only got 4 very small ones yesterday...


fnar


----------



## machine cat (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you survive?


 
I did, but what's better is that I don't have to go to Middlesbrough on Monday!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

1 hour 37 minutes to go before I walk out of here, n'er to return.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I did, but what's better is that I don't have to go to Middlesbrough on Monday!


 
That is a bonus.  I will be in Sheffield tomorrow too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 1 hour 37 minutes to go before I walk out of here, n'er to return.....


 
Is that a good thing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not impressed by the quantity (or otherwise) of the roasties there.
> 
> mind you, i only got 4 very small ones yesterday...


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a good thing?


 
for the people left behind?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a good thing?


Yes thanks, new job in new year innit


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yes thanks, new job in new year innit


 
and a new p45 for 2012


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> and a new p45 for 2012


you are mystic meg and i claim my five pounds


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you are mystic meg and i claim my five pounds


no, i've been on the blower to your new boss.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That is a bonus.  I will be in Sheffield tomorrow too.


 
It may snow


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It may snow


 
I know 

I may end up stranded until new year


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2010)

Going in 5!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

30 mins to go, snow has gone again here.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 17, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Going in 5!


 
wtf?! Cunt 

Am I the only one here?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> wtf?! Cunt
> 
> Am I the only one here?


no


----------



## machine cat (Dec 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no


 
just 3 minutes left Paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

i'm out the door drc, enjoy


----------



## machine cat (Dec 18, 2010)

no weekend drag?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2010)

Megabus drag. I'm still in Sheffield 

Luckily I had a BK based snack earlier though


----------



## machine cat (Dec 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Megabus drag. I'm still in Sheffield


 
lol


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Megabus drag. I'm still in Sheffield
> 
> Luckily I had a BK based snack earlier though


 
I thought you were stuck at the flying scotsman !


----------



## machine cat (Dec 19, 2010)

I wonder if neonwilderness is still on the ciderbus?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I thought you were stuck at the flying scotsman !


 
We managed to battle our way out of there 

Got home just after 5am, so I'm going back to bed!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> We managed to battle our way out of there
> 
> Got home just after 5am, so I'm going back to bed!


 
megatrip on megabus

I hope the cider held out


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2010)

Had a few ales in the Sheffield Tap to set me up for the 3.5 hour wait at the bus station.  In retrospect once I knew about the weather I should have just paid up for the train for the last journey


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Had a few ales in the Sheffield Tap to set me up for the 3.5 hour wait at the bus station.  In retrospect once I knew about the weather I should have just paid up for the train for the last journey


 
and all this was for ONE night in that London?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2010)

Not just any night though?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and all this was for ONE night in that London?


 
Afternoon in that London and evening in that Sheffield


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not just any night though?


 
If only it had coincided with monkey day


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Afternoon in that London and evening in that Sheffield


 
megatrip


was it worth it? all that time on a BUS! and waiting for buses.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello draggerz...now into the  evening of our first enforced day of exile in Tallinn due to snow at  Stansted stopping flights yesterday and there being not enough free seats on today's flight.

Currently in an airport hotel, courtesy  of easyjet and debating a large glass of red wine!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello draggerz...now into the  evening of our first enforced day of exile in Tallinn due to snow at  Stansted stopping flights yesterday and there being not enough free seats on today's flight.
> 
> Currently in an airport hotel, courtesy  of easyjet and debating a large glass of red wine!


 
result! How long do you think you'll be stuck there?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 19, 2010)

I am looking on B3ta for a suitable card to email round the office tomorrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello draggerz...now into the  evening of our first enforced day of exile in Tallinn due to snow at  Stansted stopping flights yesterday and there being not enough free seats on today's flight.
> 
> Currently in an airport hotel, courtesy  of easyjet and debating a large glass of red wine!


nice one missy. extended sightseeing perhaps?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> megatrip
> 
> 
> was it worth it? all that time on a BUS! and waiting for buses.


Was good to catch up with a few friends, but the last bit was a bit much tbf.  I think "Megabus" is definitely false advertising


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 20, 2010)

morning you guys, bit of potential good news, bit of potential bad news...

I think my neighbours might be dead.

I also think I am getting sick.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> morning you guys, bit of potential good news, bit of potential bad news...
> 
> I think my neighbours might be dead.
> 
> I also think I am getting sick.



((((t.p)))))

how did that bacon shortbread go btw?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## pengaleng (Dec 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ((((t.p)))))
> 
> how did that bacon shortbread go btw?


 
it was lush, I'm getting a different recipe from my friend in SF though so gonna try that as well, original recipe needs some refining

I hope me neighbours are dead  

I might call the police to smash their door in tomorrow.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I might call the police to smash their door in tomorrow.


 
This works best if they are alive.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning! 



drcarnage said:


> This works best if they are alive.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

what's our target for the day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

9300?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

what are our chances?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> it was lush, I'm getting a different recipe from my friend in SF though so gonna try that as well, original recipe needs some refining
> 
> I hope me neighbours are dead
> 
> I might call the police to smash their door in tomorrow.


make sure you make a video for you been framed as well. 

first official holiday morning, up cos she's coughing so much, just done washing up. didn't think it would be like this.....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

will give it a go

couldn't get my hat that makes me look like a medieval archer out of the car this morning   car doors were frozen 

did have a drive yesterday though - roads were ok in Clapton and Stoke Newington


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what are our chances?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> will give it a go
> 
> couldn't get my hat that makes me look like a medieval archer out of the car this morning   car doors were frozen
> 
> did have a drive yesterday though - roads were ok in Clapton and Stoke Newington


should i venture up west for crimble shopping tho marty?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> should i venture up west for crimble shopping tho marty?


 
yes, could you get some stuff for me as well, ta!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

oh and  *shakes fist* and that - you don't appear to be at work


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yes, could you get some stuff for me as well, ta!


no!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

Get us a packet of Wotsits while you're out will you Paulie?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Get us a packet of Wotsits while you're out will you Paulie?


 
quavers for me , ta


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
A good start today would help the rest of the week


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A good start today would help the rest of the week


 
this is true


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

Plus I am off on Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Get us a packet of Wotsits while you're out will you Paulie?


 


marty21 said:


> quavers for me , ta


*shakes fist*

it's christmas, it must be monster munch


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Plus I am off on Friday




 ^^^^


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Plus I am off on Friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>





marty21 said:


> ^^^^


Out of my hands I'm afraid


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah, right


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

VA and Grandma are moaning about the weather for the third time today


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

and again! that's twice in less than ten minutes!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

That snow, eh?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That snow, eh?


 
cunt!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

It is reet cold out tbf


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

Reet cold in too


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

fuck off you two


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> result! How long do you think you'll be stuck there?



Flying back this evening hopefully. Just been exploring the Estonian equivilent of Morrisons  

We did manage some more sightseeing but  am a bit bored now as I just want to get home


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

they're at it again...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> they're at it again...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

MD has cried off from the meal tonight cos he has the flu.  Should make things a bit more laid back


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

still cold - might get away a bit earlier tonight - catch a special bus to a special train or something


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

ciderbus?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> ciderbus?


 
naturally - will also be stopping off on the way for Xmas booze as our supermarket delivery was delivered/cancelled the other day - cunts


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

town was cold and busy


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> naturally - will also be stopping off on the way for Xmas booze as our supermarket delivery was delivered/cancelled the other day - cunts


Broken Britain


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> town was *cold *and busy


 
Have you discussed this with your colleagues?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> naturally - will also be stopping off on the way for Xmas booze as our supermarket delivery was delivered/cancelled the other day - cunts


 
what's the world coming to eh?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you discussed this with your colleagues?


 
well, there's only VA in atm and she naturally asked if it was cold


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> well, there's only VA in atm and she naturally asked if it was cold


 
Maybe you could send an email round to everyone else?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

good idea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2010)

hour and a half and still only at kings cross, so sacked it off. laughed at the 2kilometre queue for eurostar, went to the cafe with a mate and then walked back to the angel. all shopping sorted 

feet up for me now.....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

just been told I can probably leave early on Friday - probably about 3 

but it is probably - if it's busy, no chance


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

slow drag today


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

Badgers has let us down


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

guess what VA and Grandma are talking about?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

Political tensions in Korea?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Political tensions in Korea?


 
They don't have stuff like that in the Metro. 

Try again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

Must be the snow then?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)

close...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

A special weather report on the One SHow?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2010)

About 45 mins until I get picked up to go to work Christmas meal


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> About 45 mins until I get picked up to go to work Christmas meal


 
what are the chances of you really letting the side down then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

Back now, was ok in the end. Cuntboss didn't make it and Mr Manflu got cornered by Mr Oneshow. Bed soon I think.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

we didn't quite make the 9300 - I'm not sure we can make 10000 by Christmas day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2010)

nicely pissed, who needs targets?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

morning - today I will be wearing my medieval archer hat


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

morning 

today is the day of our office christmas lunch, but I'm not going


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we didn't quite make the 9300 - I'm not sure we can make 10000 by Christmas day


 
I think we may be pushing our luck now, we may have to revise the targets


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

new year?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

Possible


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

i suppose it depends on who's in next week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

...And I am back in the drag!!

Got home at 1.00am after a bit of a hairy journey from Stansted, kinda slept but was still on Tallinn time so woke up at 6.00am and dozed after that.

In work and intending to do as little as possible!

I haz a bagel.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In work and intending to do as little as possible!


 
It is Christmas week tbf


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ...And I am back in the drag!!
> 
> Got home at 1.00am after a bit of a hairy journey from Stansted, kinda slept but was still on Tallinn time so woke up at 6.00am and dozed after that.
> 
> ...


 


what type of bagel?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

people are trying to persuade me to go to xmas lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what type of bagel?


 
Cinnamon and raisen - all they had in Tesco - plus two mini-babybels. A good breakfast I feel


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> people are trying to persuade me to go to xmas lunch.


You could discuss the weather over a turkey dinner


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You could discuss the weather over a turkey dinner


 
It's in a meeting room at lunchtime with M&S food and no booze. 

Fuck that for a game of soldiers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

I may have to blow out our Christmas party tomorrow if it snows again....or if I decide to go Christmas food shopping instead.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cinnamon and raisen - all they had in Tesco - plus two mini-babybels. A good breakfast I feel


 


I forgot about breakfast today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I may have to blow out our Christmas party tomorrow if it snows again....or if I decide to go Christmas food shopping instead.


 
Wasn't Badgers going to watch you all through the window?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's in a meeting room at lunchtime with M&S food and no booze.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> people are trying to persuade me to go to xmas lunch.


 
do bundles instead


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Wasn't Badgers going to watch you all through the window?


  I believe he was !


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I forgot about breakfast today.


 
I always forget about breakfast - can't be arsed in the week


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I believe he was !


Maybe that's where he is now.  Waiting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Wasn't Badgers going to watch you all through the window?


 
He was but I may have to disappoint him . Tbh there is a general feeling that any more snow and it is going to be cancelled.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe that's where he is now.  Waiting.



stalking


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> do bundles instead


 
no bundles for the bundle dude today 


In other news, it is also the secret santa this afternoon. Mine is in the fridge as it contains raw chicken. Do you think it'll be ok for an hour or so in santa's sack?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> no bundles for the bundle dude today
> 
> 
> In other news, it is also the secret santa this afternoon. Mine is in the fridge as it contains raw chicken. Do you think it'll be ok for an hour or so in santa's sack?


 
What have you bought that contains raw chicken?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What have you bought that contains raw chicken?


 
It's for The Joker.

He's been on this weird diet that consists of eating nothing but chicken and vegetables every three hours for six weeks. 

So for his gift he's getting chicken breasts, an onion, a carrot, some broccoli and a cauliflower.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's for The Joker.
> 
> He's been on this weird diet that consists of eating nothing but chicken and vegetables every three hours for six weeks.
> 
> So for his gift he's getting chicken breasts, an onion, a carrot, some broccoli and a cauliflower.


 
Genius  - I think it should be okay for a bit out of the fridge as long as it is somewhere cool and not on top of the radiator.

Have just found out that we are doing Christmas presents here tomorrow so I suppose I better get some wrapping paper...and finish buying them!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's for The Joker.
> 
> He's been on this weird diet that consists of eating nothing but chicken and vegetables every three hours for six weeks.
> 
> So for his gift he's getting chicken breasts, an onion, a carrot, some broccoli and a cauliflower.


 
is his diet working?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

Right, it's with the other gifts


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is his diet working?


 
Apparently so.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Apparently so.


 
have you noticed him getting slimmer?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have you noticed him getting slimmer?


 
not really, but he's only been on it for a couple of weeks


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not really, but he's only been on it for a couple of weeks


 
are the ladies liking him more ?


is he getting some?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are the ladies liking him more ?
> 
> 
> is he getting some?


 
I think he'd prefer it if the lads liked him


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

VA is desperately trying to get out of this lunch 

hehe. should have said no weeks ago love


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think he'd prefer it if the lads liked him



ok, I think you should attach a note to his raw chicken and veg - 



> hope you are getting some


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ok, I think you should attach a note to his raw chicken and veg -


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
alternatively, the note could say

here's your meat and two veg, let's hope you get plenty more of that over Christmas


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> alternatively, the note could say
> 
> here's your meat and two veg, let's hope you get plenty more of that over Christmas


 
I like both of those ideas...especially as they can be so easily misinterpreted that he thinks DrC is after a bite of his chicken, as it were


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2010)

howdy folks!

had a bloody nightmare with tinternet and frozen pipes lately.  at least net is fixed now


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> had a bloody nightmare with tinternet and frozen pipes lately.  at least net is fixed now


 
Frozen internet?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Frozen internet?


 
this ^^^

and howdy Soj!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

well everyone's gone off to eat crap and pretend to like each other for an hour.

im nuff anti-social


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Frozen internet?


Ha - I did think that at first, but no, something to do with locking onto a faulty frequency, according to mr engineer man 



marty21 said:


> this ^^^
> 
> and howdy Soj!!


 
Ooo - you should see the shirt I was wearing tother night mate!  Will pm you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm feeling a bit ill - I'm hoping it's a 24 hour thing and I'll be fighting fit for Xmas to eat too much and drink too much and be sick


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ha - I did think that at first, but no, something to do with locking onto a faulty frequency, according to mr engineer man
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo - you should see the shirt I was wearing tother night mate!  Will pm you


 

was it a see-through shirt ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

*reads PM*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

slow day at the drag - the slow wind down to crimble


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

Slow afternoon is slow

May have to do Asda drag later.  Might be quieter if I go straight from work, but I think I may be deluding myself


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Slow afternoon is slow
> 
> May have to do Asda drag later.  Might be quieter if I go straight from work, but I think I may be deluding myself


 
catch the early train


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

I am so tired I am almost comotose. However I am leaving at 4pm - yipee!

The newbie has just come back into the office all huffing and puffing and making the kind of noises that made me think about how he may sound in the boudoir....not pleasant, not pleasant at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> catch the early train


 
They might be a bit suspicious when I get in my car and drive off


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However I am leaving at 4pm






QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie has just come back into the office all huffing and puffing and making the kind of noises that made me think about how he may sound in the boudoir....not pleasant, not pleasant at all


What had he been doing? Or is that something else not to think about?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What had he been doing? Or is that something else not to think about?


 
I am not sure - he was red faced, sweaty and panting .....lack of crisps probably.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They might be a bit suspicious when I get in my car and drive off


 
early car?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> early car?


 
special car


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

cider car


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> cider car


 
I'd prefer to get home before 5am tonight


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2010)

Right - I am outta here. Laters!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am outta here. Laters!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


 
this ^^^^

I have to stay here to 5 AND lock up AND set the alarm - I usually manage to avoid doing that


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have to stay here to 5 AND lock up AND set the alarm - I usually manage to avoid doing that


 
You'd best get some pants on then


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You'd best get some pants on then





i feel a bit feverish tbh - maybe 3 days off sick is what I need


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank fuck the end is in sight.  What a bastard of a week, and it's only Tuesday 

AND I'm getting a fucking cold, right in time for fucking crimbo AGAIN - every.single.year. some cunt gives me some sickness


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

20 minutes to go...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2010)

Beer tonight carnage?  I have a bottle of chardonnay int fridge, just fancied some. And a bottle of shiraz for after we finish chardders


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Thank fuck the end is in sight.  What a bastard of a week, and it's only Tuesday
> 
> AND I'm getting a fucking cold, right in time for fucking crimbo AGAIN - every.single.year. some cunt gives me some sickness



I'm coming down with something - fucker isn't it!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Beer tonight carnage?  I have a bottle of chardonnay int fridge, just fancied some. And a bottle of shiraz for after we finish chardders


 
oh aye 

and my secret santa gift was five bottles of ale


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm coming down with something - fucker isn't it!


 Aye - tis that mart.  I don't think I've ever had a crimbo where I've been totally healthy!



drcarnage said:


> oh aye
> 
> and my secret santa gift was five bottles of ale


Yeehaaa!!!  Gotta practice the festive drinking eh?! ;D


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

cheesus, it's been a long day 

*shakes fist at time*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2010)

10 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2010)

5 minutes


slow slow slow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2010)

Up and at 'em!

Got an interview for 3 months of temping


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Up and at 'em!
> 
> Got an interview for 3 months of temping


 
slightly good news? 

I slept for ages last might - went to bed just after 8 - woke up at 7.30 , not sure if I'll go in today - got some kind of bug


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, is good news byt I'm a moaning old thing 

STAY HOOOOOME MART


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, is good news byt I'm a moaning old thing
> 
> STAY HOOOOOME MART


 
last time I had a 3 month temping gig I ended up staying there for over 3 years 



ended badly though - but that's not the point


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

morning 

5t3IIa, the job I'm in now was supposed to be a 3 month gig but I've been here over 2 years. Good luck btw


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Got an interview for 3 months of temping


Postman?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm off SICK!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm off SICK!!!


 
Bleeding anus?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks chaps 

15 mins to kill - nomming flapjack.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

just decorated the office with the tackiest decorations we could find


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just decorated the office with the tackiest decorations we could find


 
I put some tinsel round one of the windows the other day.  Much to the disgust of cuntboss


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bleeding anus?


 
Haven't checked - any volunteers!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

quiet drag today


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

think I can reach 10k by the end of the year?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> think I can reach 10k by the end of the year?



yes


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yes


 
I just need something to get excited about, like fish or the royal wedding.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I just need something to get excited about, like fish or the royal wedding.


 
Will there be fish on the menu at the royal wedding?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Will there be fish on the menu at the royal wedding?


 
More than likely, but what type of fish?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

Salmon, trout? Needs a thread I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> 15 mins to kill - nomming flapjack.


 
Good luck 

I am nomming a bagel with cheese


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Salmon, trout? Needs a thread I think.


 
Sturgeon?

I'm not really feeling the thread atm. Might not take off.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd love a bagel right now


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Sturgeon?


Risky


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

i might drive to the supermarket and get some Christmas goodies


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Risky


 
A royal fish for a royal wedding.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

Gawd, I'm watching Homes under the hammer 

n.e.e.d. t.o.  l.e.a.v.e. t.h.e  h.o.u.s.e.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> gawd, i'm watching homes under the hammer
> 
> n.e.e.d. T.o.  L.e.a.v.e. T.h.e  h.o.u.s.e.


 
Best. Programme. Ever!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Gawd, I'm watching Homes under the hammer
> 
> n.e.e.d. t.o.  l.e.a.v.e. t.h.e  h.o.u.s.e.


 
Has Jeremy Kyle been on yet?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

bacon and egg butty


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> bacon and egg butty


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

i want another one now


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

We should send Marty to the shop


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

Hee hee, Christmas Party is starting at 4.30pm as so many staff are having problems with travel (not so much the snow as 'seasonal' timetables) so I will be able to attend for an hour before heading back to the Head for food shopping!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

Badgers will be disappointed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Badgers will be disappointed


 
I know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

Right - off to Oxford Street. Wish me luck!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

another thread binned 

I think I've had 20 binned threads since the royal wedding was announced


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - off to Oxford Street. Wish me luck!!


 
Good luck!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

been to the shop, Xmas booze ftw, plus stinky cheese, and chocolate


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Best. Programme. Ever!!


 
I felt drawn to watching it to the bitter end and then going to the supermarket.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - off to Oxford Street. Wish me luck!!



I've just had the misfortune of driving through Newcastle which was bad enough


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> been to the shop, Xmas booze ftw, plus stinky cheese, and chocolate


 
booze and cheese


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

Have returned from the madness of Oxford Street - not to bad tbh just lots of people with a slightly demented, panicked look in their eyes - like me! - and long queues at the tills.

Plus a rather nice looking man carrying his dog down the escalator smiled at me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

We have now milk and I am desperate for a cup of tea


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have now milk and I am desperate for a cup of tea


 
I'm having a cuppa right now


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have now milk and I am desperate for a cup of tea


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm having a cuppa right now


 
I hate you .....but apparently there is some milk on the second floor so I may move my arse up the stairs in a mo


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

I may have another one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I may have another one


 
Not with the second floor's milk you won't


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

*walks up to second floor*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> *walks up to second floor*


 


There be dragons up there though!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There be dragons up there though!


 
and milk


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

I have tea  and more work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

I have some Bucks Fizz...so there!

Off downstairs to the party in a moment with the intention to drink as much wine as I can in the space of an hour. Wish me luck!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have some Bucks Fizz...so there!
> 
> Off downstairs to the party in a moment with the intention to drink as much wine as I can in the space of an hour. Wish me luck!!


 
I have some beer under my desk


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

Time to go


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2010)

YUP!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

Just checked my work emails and found this auto-response from the MD. 



> Thanks for you e.amil, unfortunately I've been unwell for several days with sinus, throat and chest infections, couldn't just have one of them !
> 
> Although I will be monitoring my e mails when possible, there may be some delay in responding.
> 
> If you need an urgent reply please contact...



You'd never guess he was ill, he's only mentioned it a couple of dozen times this week


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2010)

People who mention things like that repeatedly are fucking liars


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2010)

I spoke to him yesterday and he did sound fairly bad, but still there's no need for messages like that.  Apparently one of the directors from a company we work with has replied asking if it's man flu


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2010)

Drank four hefty glasses of red wine at the party, stuffed a few sausage rolls and sarnies into my face, flirted ineffectually with someone who is far to young for me then ran off into the night....well early evening.

Now back home after a mahousive shopping trip to Saisnburys. I haz wine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

Waiting for a call to go and pick the missus up from her work night out. She's been out since lunchtime


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2010)

sick boy reporting for duty


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

morning 

hungover like fuck


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

Morning 



Today is my last proper working day of the year


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

fucking result! 

Mein Fuhrer has just brought in a bottle champagne each for VA, Grandma and I


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have one working day left, having pulled a late 2 day sicky



I am genuinely ill though


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

Champagne breakfast?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fucking result!
> 
> Mein Fuhrer has just brought in a bottle champagne each for VA, Grandma and I


 

nice! my boss contributed £30 to the team meal which worked out about £6 each


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am genuinely ill though


 
Is that what mrs21 told you to say?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my last proper working day of the year


 
did you say something there neon?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Champagne breakfast?


 
I'm tempted, bought some champers for my sister's boyfriend - I don't have to buy a present for a boyfriend do i?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Champagne breakfast?


 
hair of the dog


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> did you say something there neon?


Possibly


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that what mrs21 told you to say?





She has branded me, I have < shaped scar on my cheek at the moment from her nails


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm tempted, bought some champers for my sister's boyfriend - I don't have to buy a present for a boyfriend do i?


 
of course not


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> of course not


 
it would only be for medicinal reasons - I'm sure he'd understand.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> She has branded me, I have < shaped scar on my cheek at the moment from her nails


 
And there's a tale there... 

Morning. Took a platic water bottle vodka to the pub last night and bought tonic + nicked loo rolls. I have reverted to being 18. 

Should hear about gig today  interview went OK as far as I could tell


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it would only be for medicinal reasons - I'm sure he'd understand.


 
marty if you don't drink that champagne there's a very high chance that you'll die!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> marty if you don't drink that champagne there's a very high chance that you'll die!


 
well, you are a Dr, I'd better take that advice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 23, 2010)

pj's five live cup o tea yawn......


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2010)

Mornin

Also hungover - accidentlied lots of wine last night 

Nice one stells heh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> And there's a tale there...
> 
> Morning. Took a platic water bottle vodka to the pub last night and bought tonic + nicked loo rolls. I have reverted to being 18.
> 
> Should hear about gig today  interview went OK as far as I could tell


 
I like your style!

I am slightly hungover after more wine at home and so, so, so do not want to be at work today.

There was, however, someone on the train who looked like a (slightly) younger paulieT so that gave me something pleasant to stare.. er..look at during the journey


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm surrounded by booze and can't drink any of it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm surrounded by booze and can't drink any of it


 
Why not?

I just snarfed a great big saussie and egg barm with brown sauce 

My last day of work for the year today!!!  Woohoooo!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Why not?
> 
> I just snarfed a great big saussie and egg barm with brown sauce
> 
> My last day of work for the year today!!!  Woohoooo!!!!!!


 
work policy innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2010)

I want a saussie and egg barm  Got white toast and peanut butter BOR-RING!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

God it is so boring here - there is fuck all to do, my friend/colleague has the day off to attend a funeral  so I can't chat to him. Plus it's cold. I may try to sleep.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> God it is so boring here - there is fuck all to do, my friend/colleague has the day off to attend a funeral  so I can't chat to him. Plus it's cold. I may try to sleep.


 
Make a list of everything left to do for Xmas? Productive, at least 

I am waiting til 1130 then putting The Santa Clause on loud and starting my prep. Gotta pack for visiting mother and tidy up gaff. Defrost fridge. Turn off all electrical items (leccy ket running low). Just do stuff. And watch the folm at the same time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2010)

Ket. Folm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2010)

Also, flat is small enough and arranged so that I can watch telly in the sitting room while packing in my bedroom


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> God it is so boring here - there is fuck all to do, my friend/colleague has the day off to attend a funeral  so I can't chat to him. Plus it's cold. I may try to sleep.


 
draw a picture in mspaint


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> draw a picture in mspaint


 
I have drawn a Christmas Tree which I did try to upload but it is too big for the board uploader thingy. It's very good....actually it's shit but it's _my_ shit!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

upload it to a image hosting site


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> upload it to a image hosting site


 
Oooh I never thought of that *goes off to flickr*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

Here it is! Weep at it's beauty.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

awesome


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

Just been to the fridge and snaffled a slightly dry but still eatable cheese sarnie left over from last night's party. I may return later for a piece of stollen.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

I need to go out and buy cheese and something to eat tonight.

I may pop into the market and have a look at toys too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

KFC for lunch


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2010)

Hehe - nice tree queeny 

4 hours to go...and two tenants are mid-move into each others rooms, so I have to fuck about with all the comms at the last minute, set up 3 different voicemail services for cunts who like to leave stuff TIL THE LAST MINUTE.

Anyway.  4 hours   then I'm going to get drunk again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

Right, I've had my lunch, I've done the one piece of work in my tray - I am now officially bored


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

draw another picture


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

I've just sent summonses out to 12 people. Right before Christmas.

I'm such a cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

A robin and a christmas pudding....or possibly a large turd


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A robin and a christmas pudding....or possibly a large turd


 
brilliant! 

even if it is a large turd, it looks lush


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

I think we are going soon


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we are going soon


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we are going soon


 
cunt


I have not fucking stopped for the last two hours!  don't these people know it's chrimbo?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

Just waiting now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

The newbie is eating his pret sandwich so slowly I fear I may have to hurt him bad.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
You'll be pleased to know that I'm leaving now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> You'll be pleased to know that I'm leaving now


 
S'alright - I had temporarily forgotten how utterly annoyed I am that after today the newbie is off until the New Year when I would quite liked to have gone to Yorkshire to see my family so any cunt-ness is now directed at him!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

do you think banks will open tomorrow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> do you think banks will open tomorrow?


 
Possibly til 3.00pm? Have had a look at Nat West who don't mention Christmas Eve just Christmas Day onwards


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> S'alright - I had temporarily forgotten how utterly annoyed I am that after today the newbie is off until the New Year when I would quite liked to have gone to Yorkshire to see my family so any cunt-ness is now directed at him!


 
Is that his holiday that he booked on the sly? 

I have been dispatched to the shops with some very vague suggestions to get presents for the other half's parents


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that his holiday that he booked on the sly?
> 
> I have been dispatched to the shops with some very vague suggestions to get presents for the other half's parents


 
Yes 

What are the vague suggestions, are they so vague that you can come back with a box of lego and some stuffed herrings?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 23, 2010)

In the boozer boozing


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

Chrismassy reindeer type stuff for her mum (they have 3 on their small holding) and something for her dad which will have to be some sort of outdoors thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

PS - Newbie = definite cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> In the boozer boozing


 
 *mutters to herself about having to work when there are cosy pubs and tasty beer out there*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2010)

15 minutes and I am outta here for the day, thank fuck.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Possibly til 3.00pm? Have had a look at Nat West who don't mention Christmas Eve just Christmas Day onwards


 
I checked out the natwest website too.

I'll assume that it's open Saturday hours.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2010)

If there is anything on the news later about a massacre at the metro centre, it'll probably be me


----------



## machine cat (Dec 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> If there is anything on the news later about a massacre at the metro centre, it'll probably be me


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm feeling better! not had much of an appetite over the last few days for food or drink  but feeling better now, going to drive in to work on empty roads hopefully, come back early - if the deputy manager (Manager has day off ) is generous and not pissed off at my 2 day sicky


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2010)

Make an effort mart. They cant do nothin!!!

Today: pack in E1, train, arrive BN43, xmas shopping


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Make an effort mart. They cant do nothin!!!
> 
> Today: pack in E1, train, arrive BN43, xmas shopping


 
I will

I reckon I might have had bird flu - I looked up the symptoms and I had some of them


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

morning 

had another unintentional lie-in today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

Morning - I really, really, really have no idea why we are here today. There is no work, no likelihood of work and any work that comes in won't be worth doing until next week tbh. Grrr!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Driving in today was glorious - why can't London roads be like that EVERY DAY, then everyday would be like Christmas and there would be peace and goodwill to all


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

what time is everone finishing today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what time is everone finishing today?


 
1.00pm


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1.00pm


 
 same here


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

haha  no work till next year


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Driving in today was glorious - why can't London roads be like that EVERY DAY, then everyday would be like Christmas and there would be peace and goodwill to all


 
because it's amusing to see you get riled the rest of the year


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha  no work till next year


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG we have had a work related phone call - have these people no life!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what time is everone finishing today?


 
8pm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> 8pm.


 
(((Ms T)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG this is so BORING!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG this is so BORING!!


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
And it's cold


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And it's cold


 
it's bloody december  it shouldn't come as a surprise


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it's bloody december  it shouldn't come as a surprise


 
I don't mind outside but inside I want it to be like a tropical paradise


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't mind outside but inside I want it to be like a tropical paradise


 
if it's below 16C then you can scarper.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> because it's amusing to see you get riled the rest of the year


 
I don't drive to work the rest of the year, maybe 6 or 7 times a month


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1.00pm


 
looking like 2pm


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I don't drive to work the rest of the year, maybe 6 or 7 times a month


 
yeh, that's 72 or 84 laughs i get a year


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, that's 72 or 84 laughs i get a year


 
but I don't complain it 72 or 84 times a year, I'd estimate about 10 complaints - so that's 10 laughs for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> but I don't complain it 72 or 84 times a year, I'd estimate about 10 complaints - so that's 10 laughs for you


 
let's see next year then  i will keep a diary of top laughs from other people's misfortune


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

not long left now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> not long left now...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> let's see next year then  i will keep a diary of top laughs from other people's misfortune


 
well it may add up to 72-84 if you include the misfortune of others


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> well it may add up to 72-84 if you include the misfortune of others


 
i will keep monthly statistics using the famous five-bar gate like we do at work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

Must. Not. Rest. My. Eyes....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i will keep monthly statistics using the famous five-bar gate like we do at work



we look forward to the results of your survey


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2010)

thinking about leaving early


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> thinking about leaving early


 
don't just think about it - do it 


you festive cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> thinking about leaving early


 
Do it, you know you want to!!

Just over 40 mins to go here...and how much work have we had. One phone call!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2010)

Afternoon draggers! 



drcarnage said:


> thinking about leaving early


Train to catch?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Afternoon draggers!
> 
> 
> Train to catch?


 
special festive cunt train


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Afternoon draggers!
> 
> 
> Train to catch?


 
And where the fuck have you been in our hour of dragging need?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

had a couple of tenants already saying 



> thought you were closed today



most assume we are closed - so no phone calls/visits

*shakes fists at big bosses who are probably off today*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And where the fuck have you been in our hour of dragging need?


 
this ^^^^


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

10000 by tomorrow 


for Badgers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And where the fuck have you been in our hour of dragging need?


 
I may have been lounging about eating bacon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I may have been lounging about eating bacon


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 10000 by tomorrow
> 
> 
> for Badgers?


 
A tall order but I guess it's possible, maybe


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2010)

Sigh.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A tall order but I guess it's possible, maybe


 
do it for cheesus


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I may have been lounging about eating bacon







Merry Christmas!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

10 minutes of which I will waste a few having a wee


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 10 minutes of which I will waste a few having a wee


 
have a 10 minute wee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have a 10 minute wee


 
Only managed about five mins but that will do me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2010)

And....I am outta here!!

Merry Christmas all, laters


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And....I am outta here!!
> 
> Merry Christmas all, laters


 
Merry Christmas Qoggie! xx


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Everyone gone now ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

falls to me to keep the drag going - and I've been ill for a few days


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

still in an hour  - I will drive home - and then go to the pub, as mrs21 has to work until 4


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> falls to me to keep the drag going - and I've been ill for a few days


 
I'm still here, but might get to go a bit early.  Not before 6 though.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I'm still here, but might get to go a bit early.  Not before 6 though.


 
poor Mrs T - and you're in tomorrow too?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have actually done a bit of work today - had to after spending 2 days off sick this week


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> poor Mrs T - and you're in tomorrow too?


 
1-6 tomorrow.  Hendo's in at 7.30am until 9pm.  

Off after than until 4th Jan.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> 1-6 tomorrow.  Hendo's in at 7.30am until 9pm.
> 
> Off after than until 4th Jan.


 
bad times - are you both off for a decent time?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2010)

Present wrapping drag


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Present wrapping drag


 
I got that nice Mr Amazon to wrap mine


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2010)

The cat is attempting to help me, but she's not much use tbh


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm giving money to my nephew, niece and Dad, so no need to wrap those surely - whack them in a card, that's the wrapping!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The cat is attempting to help me, but she's not much use tbh


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


>




That's one docile pussy.  No way mine would let me do that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


>






I may have to try that, but I doubt it'll be successful


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm giving money to my nephew, niece and Dad, so no need to wrap those surely - whack them in a card, that's the wrapping!


 
Individually wrapped pound coins? I was going to do that for my youngest cousin, but couldn't be arsed and ended up shoving some notes in a card


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> *Individually wrapped pound coins*? I was going to do that for my youngest cousin, but couldn't be arsed and ended up shoving some notes in a card


 
fuck that! nephew is 15, niece is 11, they want cold hard cash now , in notes 
dad is 70, he likes cold hard cash as well. He'll give me an card with cash in it as well, I might end up better off  although I doubt it.

and they don't get me presents - they go in with their mum, who has bought me a Kindle


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we look forward to the results of your survey


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I've left! Deputy Manager let us go at 2pm  lovely drive back on very quiet London roads. Merry Yule folks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've left! Deputy Manager let us go at 2pm  lovely drive back on very quiet London roads. Merry Yule folks.


 
like an extended day release


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas, marty.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 25, 2010)

Xmas drag!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 25, 2010)

merry xmas draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> merry xmas draggers


 
Yay! Merry Dragging Christmas to all!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 25, 2010)

I hope you all keep an eye on your drinking over the festive period. We don't want sober people wandering around now do we?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

morning 

I can't be the only dragger dragging today can I?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

Stop mucking around people.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

there must be _someone _out there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> there must be _someone _out there?


 
I'm here. I don't want to be. But I am!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm here. I don't want to be. But I am!


 
 Thank fuck for that.

I don't want to be here either.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Thank fuck for that.
> 
> I don't want to be here either.


 


We are now dissing Christmas TV!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are now dissing Christmas TV!


 
We've had TV, 80s songs and the weather so far. So just like any other Wednesday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

Post has arrived plus the boss is muttering about how many e-mails she has (10) however we are still not really busy enough to justify being in, imho!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

dead quiet here too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> dead quiet here too


 
We have had no phone calls!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

no phone calls, faxes or emails whatsoever


----------



## TopCat (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm the only one in. It's very boring. I have a terrible belly ache and cramping bowels. Shutting shop at 13:00.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

Both of my colleagues have loud and hacking coughs...it's like being in some kind of plague ship!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

early lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> early lunch?


 
I work through my lunch so I can leave early.

The boss is off this afternoon though which is a bonus. We have had a bit of post in which has given me 4, count them, 4 pieces of work. I have already done two and am teasing myself with the other two!

No phone calls though.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

I may go and see if we have any post before nipping out for lunch.

I'm going to treat myself this afternoon and do some bundles


----------



## TopCat (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm going home.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

TopCat said:


> I'm going home.


 
I'm envious! Get home safe


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

Successful trip into town 

Sausages were on offer in Sainsbury's and I managed to get two books from the charity shops.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

I've eaten my lunch but I'm still hungry....actually that's not true. I have eaten my lunch but I'm still bored so want to eat more 

I have finished my work and no more has been forthcoming.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

south park dad is playing that horrible cher song


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't hear back about that int. Not surprised as xmas etc but same bloody agy rang this morning about another one tomorrow! Same place, different dept but this only for 4 weeks. Agy spod didn't know anything about other interview 

Oh. Well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't hear back about that int. Not surprised as xmas etc but same bloody agy rang this morning about another one tomorrow! Same place, different dept but this only for 4 weeks. Agy spod didn't know anything about other interview
> 
> Oh. Well.


Are you going to go along tomorrow?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you going to go along tomorrow?


 
Hell yeah! Not in a position to refuse


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

I enjoyed the last couple of hours doing bundles and have just walked back into the office where people are talking about dental floss


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2010)

I used to do 'papers' for meetings. Big bundles of papers. Nice to switch off/on to it and Put Things In Order for an hour or two. Lovely. Clears the braynes and gets the beta waves flowing. 

Then you look up and re-engage and, indeed, some cunt is talking about Elton John


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

The best thing about doing bundles is that I have to go to another room


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2010)

15 mins and I am outta here - thank fuck!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2010)

no work till next week


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 15 mins and I am outta here - thank fuck!!


 
25 minutes here



Pickman's model said:


> no work till next week


 
 fuck off!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck off!


 haha


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2010)

no work til next week for me as well, then only 4 days work, before another week off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2010)

Up catching worms! 

*facecrackingyawn*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2010)

RAWR


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

need coffee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> RAWR


 
Hope your interview thingy goes okay today 

I feel like shit - shouldn't have come in really but I am useless!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2010)

Ta x

Didn't get the other one. Agy trying to get feedback. It went FINE imo so something clearly v wrong 

I'm in your manor Qoths - off Howland St.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ta x
> 
> Didn't get the other one. Agy trying to get feedback. It went FINE imo so something clearly v wrong
> 
> *I'm in your manor Qoths - off Howland St*.



 I'd say let's meet but I am not taking a lunch today (well I don't any day really tbh) as I _really_ need to leave at 4.30pm plus I am hoping I may be able to go early due to my legs not working very well!

Sorry


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

Apparently it's absolute "madness" that so many people are having this week off work. 

Shall I point out to them that some people have kids and/or lives?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't get the other one. Agy trying to get feedback. It went FINE imo so something clearly v wrong


 
Gutted, but at least they told you quickly. 

I finally heard back from my interview after three weeks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Apparently it's absolute "madness" that so many people are having this week off work.
> 
> Shall I point out to them that some people have kids and/or lives?


 
My boss is being a bit like that - telling us how many emails she has including one she answered who replied that it was nice that someone was in and working this week!

She has absolutely no family and no life!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm only in because I have no leave left


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm only in because I have no leave left


 
Me too 

Gosh I am in such a bad mood today I am barely being civil with my colleagues. I am just so resentful at being here plus I feel physically awful, all I want to do is go home and go to bed.

Still I have just had a chocolate mini-log *juvenille laugh at the word log*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

I think these people actually enjoy this place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't think this int went v well so will probably get it  here's hoping 

It's dreary and deserted out there innit? Sorry for you poor people ((draggers))

I'm going back to bed tho


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't think this int went v well so will probably get it  here's hoping



Fingers crossed for you 



> It's dreary and deserted out there innit? Sorry for you poor people ((draggers))



Thanks 



> I'm going back to bed tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Don't think this int went v well so will probably get it*  here's hoping
> 
> It's dreary and deserted out there innit? Sorry for you poor people ((draggers))
> 
> I'm going back to bed tho




I find that with auditions, sometimes you feel you have done shit and people are like "That was great!" and then when you think you have done really well people are like "Meh" or "well, it was close but....".

Still miserable and moany here (well I am ) but am cheered by the appreacnce of some Thornton's Caramel Shortbread!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning draggers. It's my turn to check the phones today, already had one call so hopefully that'll be it. 

I may have forgotten it was my turn today and spent last night in Whitby too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning draggers. It's my turn to check the phones today, already had one call so hopefully that'll be it.
> 
> *I may have forgotten it was my turn today and spent last night in Whitby too*



Hee hee


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2010)

I had a revelation as I was halfway up the stairs to the abbey last night


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm only in because I have no leave left


 
haha 

as soon as the leave year started i took off the days between xmas and new years


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning draggers. It's my turn to check the phones today, already had one call so hopefully that'll be it.
> 
> I may have forgotten it was my turn today and spent last night in Whitby too


 
nice of you to show up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh ffs - now another colleague is coughing like he has got his lung caught in his throat. I know he and my other colleagues can't help it but it is such a loud, vicious and unpleasant sound that it is giving me a headache!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> nice of you to show up


 
I've been off


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been off


 
off being a cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> off being a cunt


 
Yeah - off being a cunt....in Whitby!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2010)

I might be off being a cunt tomorrow too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I might be off being a cunt tomorrow too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2010)

Didn't get it. Still in bed. Might stay here forever. Am hungry though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't get it. Still in bed. Might stay here forever. Am hungry though.



 Anything worth watching on telly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I might be off being a cunt tomorrow too


 
stop rubbing it in


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> stop rubbing it in


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

Have arranged to leave at 4.00pm, thank god, as I am currently doing a very passable Jack Douglas impersonation with my legs and arms jerking out everywhere.

I am going to be a fucking nightmare to sit next to on the train home  Still I have my stick with me so they'll just think I am some kind of crip, which of course I am!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

Can't you just leave work now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Can't you just leave work now?


 
Office politics and the like - if I feel like this tomorrow I won't come in but I am hoping that an evening laying on the bed will help.

I didn't sleep well last night, the medication I take for the MS (Beta-Interferon) can give me flu-like symptoms and last night I didn't sleep through them, like I often do, and I think that has made me even more lethargic


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

Not long to go now.

Hope you have a better night tonight QoG


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Not long to go now.
> 
> Hope you have a better night tonight QoG


 
Thank you    Right - I am outta here. Laters!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to be a fucking nightmare to sit next to on the train home  Still I have my stick with me so they'll just think I am some kind of crip, which of course I am!


 
Neck a few beers on your way to the station and they'll just think you're a drunk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Neck a few beers on your way to the station and they'll just think you're a drunk


 
Lol


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you    Right - I am outta here. Laters!


 
Laters 


just over 40 minutes to go


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

NYE drag


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

you lot are all off aren't you?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

I hate you all


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> you lot are all off aren't you?


 
yep


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2010)

10,000 by midnight?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> you lot are all off aren't you?


 
I'm here - and NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 10,000 by midnight?


 
There's a chance...



QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm here - and NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT


 
Me neither. I'll have to do a full day unless this dizziness thing gets worse.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There's a chance...
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. I'll have to do a full day unless this dizziness thing gets worse.



I think you are really dizzy, really really dizzy. You should go home. Now.

We are finishing at 1.00pm thank god


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think you are really dizzy, really really dizzy. You should go home. Now.
> 
> We are finishing at 1.00pm thank god


 
It's South Park Dad's last day so we're off out for pizza. I'll see how long I last after that.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2010)

Meeting a couple of cousins for a drink at 3pm in Holborn - then coming home to spend NYE indoors - that is my Friday drag


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm never going to get my personal 10k by the end of the day am I?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm never going to get my personal 10k by the end of the day am I?


 
no


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no


 
I've let myself down


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've let myself down


 
heroic failure


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

marty21 said:


> heroic failure


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2010)

The boss is huffing and puffing about the office 'working'...despite the fact we have had no post and only one phone call, while myself and my colleague are doing naff all! Ha ha!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

off out to lunch in a few minutes. i've just looked at the menu online and it's expensive as fuck. £7.00 for a salad ffs


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not at work. 

I'll pop back later to tell you this again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> off out to lunch in a few minutes. i've just looked at the menu online and it's expensive as fuck. £7.00 for a salad ffs


 
Liquid only lunch maybe?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2010)

Right, I am outta here - laters y'all and HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Liquid only lunch maybe?



Not allowed 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, I am outta here - laters y'all and HAPPY NEW YEAR


 
Happy New Year


----------



## aqua (Jan 4, 2011)

new thread here http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/340872-Return-of-the-Drag-2011


----------

